# Seahawks SUCK !!!!



## HUGGY

OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...

Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????

The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????  

Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.

GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????

If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.


----------



## rightwinger

Preseason don't mean shit. I have seen 4-0 teams win four games all year and 0-4 teams win the Super Bowl

If the last few years have taught us anything, it is that you just need to make the playoffs. Once the playoff start, it's who is hottest in the playoffs


----------



## B. Kidd

Jesus, OP freakin' out over the pre-season?

Can't wait to see his reaction when C-hawks start losing road games again when the season starts.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> Jesus, OP freakin' out over the pre-season?
> 
> Can't wait to see his reaction when C-hawks start losing road games again when the season starts.



Wilson PROMISED that every day...every practice ....every preseason snap he would play like it was a championship play.  I hold him at his word.

Just sayin...


----------



## TheOldSchool

> &#8220;We have a team that you&#8217;re going to be proud of.  They have set the expectations: anything short of a Super Bowl is a failure.&#8221;



- Mike Shanahan

Rest of the NFL... you're hereby on notice.

Mike Shanahan: Super Bowl Or Bust For Redskins


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, OP freakin' out over the pre-season?
> 
> Can't wait to see his reaction when C-hawks start losing road games again when the season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson PROMISED that every day...every practice ....every preseason snap he would play like it was a championship play.  I hold him at his word.
> 
> Just sayin...
Click to expand...


Wilson is nuts

Stay healthy and save the gung ho shit for the playoffs


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, OP freakin' out over the pre-season?
> 
> Can't wait to see his reaction when C-hawks start losing road games again when the season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson PROMISED that every day...every practice ....every preseason snap he would play like it was a championship play.  I hold him at his word.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson is nuts
> 
> Stay healthy and save the hung ho shit for the playoffs
Click to expand...


According to Russell Wilson the playoffs start Sept 8...


----------



## HUGGY

It's called depth.

In the meaningless three games of preseason so far two players trying to make the team have shined...one from last years bench has stepped up.

"STATS N STUFF: CHRISTINE MICHAEL, STEPHEN WILLIAMS LEADING THE NFL
The Seahawks have the leading rusher and leader in total yards (Michael), leader in receiving yards (Williams) and two players who are tied for the scoring lead among non-kickers (Jermaine Kearse and Williams) entering the final week of the NFLs preseason.

Michael, who was selected in the second round of Aprils NFL Draft, has played in only two of the teams three preseason games. But he has run for 186 yards  97 against the Packers in Green Bay on Friday night and 89 in the opener against the Chargers in San Diego. Michael also has 25 receiving yards for a league-best 211 total yards from scrimmage.

Williams also has 186 yards, on six receptions for a 31-yard average. The 6-5 Williams also has three touchdown catches, while Kearses scores have come on a 107-yard kickoff return and two TD receptions."

Monday in Hawkville: Enough with the penalties, says Pete Carroll

What kills a team's chances to win thuout the season is injuries.  It's comforting to know that if Lynch goes down..or a reciever or two gets a boo boo we have guys that can more than step in.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> It's called depth.
> 
> In the meaningless three games of preseason so far two players trying to make the team have shined...one from last years bench has stepped up.
> 
> "STATS N STUFF: CHRISTINE MICHAEL, STEPHEN WILLIAMS LEADING THE NFL
> The Seahawks have the leading rusher and leader in total yards (Michael), leader in receiving yards (Williams) and two players who are tied for the scoring lead among non-kickers (Jermaine Kearse and Williams) entering the final week of the NFLs preseason.
> 
> Michael, who was selected in the second round of Aprils NFL Draft, has played in only two of the teams three preseason games. But he has run for 186 yards  97 against the Packers in Green Bay on Friday night and 89 in the opener against the Chargers in San Diego. Michael also has 25 receiving yards for a league-best 211 total yards from scrimmage.
> 
> Williams also has 186 yards, on six receptions for a 31-yard average. The 6-5 Williams also has three touchdown catches, while Kearses scores have come on a 107-yard kickoff return and two TD receptions."
> 
> Monday in Hawkville: Enough with the penalties, says Pete Carroll
> 
> What kills a team's chances to win thuout the season is injuries.  It's comforting to know that if Lynch goes down..or a reciever or two gets a boo boo we have guys that can more than step in.



Depth is what wins championships

It's not the fantasy football team you have coming out of camp. It's the third and forth stringers stepping up in December and January. Year after year the team you look at as best on paper falters as another team gets healthy and hot for the playoffs


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Preseason is worthless. Adrian Peterson is fully healthy and has not even ran the ball yet. They ain't going to risk him in meaningless actions. The smart teams are holding back as many stars as possible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> Depth is what wins championships
> 
> It's not the fantasy football team you have coming out of camp. It's the third and forth stringers stepping up in December and January. Year after year the team you look at as best on paper falters as another team gets healthy and hot for the playoffs



Third and fourth stringers? No. They rarely see the light of day. And with 47 man rosters, there's hardly such a thing as a fourth stringer. And if you're a third stringer, you generally have to prove your worth by playing special teams.


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depth is what wins championships
> 
> It's not the fantasy football team you have coming out of camp. It's the third and forth stringers stepping up in December and January. Year after year the team you look at as best on paper falters as another team gets healthy and hot for the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third and fourth stringers? No. They rarely see the light of day. And with 47 man rosters, there's hardly such a thing as a fourth stringer. And if you're a third stringer, you generally have to prove your worth by playing special teams.
Click to expand...


You are correct

But with injuries you often have to call up taxi squad players to fill the gaps

The key is that you don't build around individual players but a system and have good quality players to plug into the system


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depth is what wins championships
> 
> It's not the fantasy football team you have coming out of camp. It's the third and forth stringers stepping up in December and January. Year after year the team you look at as best on paper falters as another team gets healthy and hot for the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third and fourth stringers? No. They rarely see the light of day. And with 47 man rosters, there's hardly such a thing as a fourth stringer. And if you're a third stringer, you generally have to prove your worth by playing special teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct
> 
> But with injuries you often have to call up taxi squad players to fill the gaps
> 
> The key is that you don't build around individual players but a system and have good quality players to plug into the system
Click to expand...


If a team is bringing up squad players; they're in trouble. Depth in the NFL basically means two deep at each position, perhaps some guys who can play multiple positions (nothing drastic - moving from outside LB to middle LB or corner to safety). 

Rarely, does a team not have a significant drop off once they hit the third string. And in some cases, the second string is sheeot. Back in 10 when the Vikes were having injuries to their o-line, they were bringing in second stringers that looked more like they'd be watching games in a bar than the hulking offensive linemen that we're used to seeing.


----------



## HUGGY

Seahawks had a 58 share to watch Wilson navigate 80 yards in 6 plays.  Ho Hum!

Oakland's ones looked like #2's if ya get my drift.

Okay Dokay..  Let's get into Carolina...  Smash em in da mouth and get ready for week two when SF slinks into Century Link Stadium for THIER as whoopin.

That is all.


----------



## rightwinger

Thank god the preseason is over

Lets play some real games


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Thank god the preseason is over
> 
> Lets play some real games



No SHIT!!!!   Been over to some Panther MB.  Those people are delusional.  

Next Sunday can't come soon enough.  The Seahawks need a good tune up before SF comes to town week two.  

Newton is pretty good but he is pretty much all the Panthers have...and he isn't even all pro.  

I'm thinkin something like 42-16.  Somehow Newton will drive for one TD.. maybe a bogus long pass interference call or something.  Then the Hawks will tighten up and maybe three FGs from carolina the rest of the game.

Wilson and Lynch will carve up thier D.  I'm thinkin 6 TDs from the Seahawks.  The old myth that the Seahawks can't win on the road will continue to evaporate.

The line is Hawks by 3.  Some bodys in Carolina are going to take a bath.

If you are betting take the over....and give em the three.  We played these guys last season and won there with Wilson still using rookie training wheels.  We will absolutely crush Carolina.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I got Russell Wilson as my fantasy back-up QB. Unfortunately, Kaefernick was already taken.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I got Russell Wilson as my fantasy back-up QB. Unfortunately, Kaefernick was already taken.



I don't "fantasy football" but from what I do gather ya want a QB that really lights it up with TD passes or runs for TDs.  Kaepernick wouldn't surprise me if he has better numbers than Wilson except the Seahawks will have a better record than the 9ers.  Our defense is suffocating and will allow Wilson more opportunities than CK.  Except when the Defense scores then we allow our opponents QBs more opportunities... but we only play SF twice.

I'm sure Wilson will improve on last years numbers but the Seahawks will still depend heavely on the run.  I wouldn't be surprised to see him go up from 26 passing TDs and 4 running TDs in last year's reg season to maybe 35 passing and 6 running TDs.  Special teams and Defense account for around 25% of Seahawk scoring.  If I was doing FFB I would get Browner and Sherman cuz they are sure to be near the top in pick sixes and for ST's Browner and Kearse as they could take a KO or punt all the way any time they touch the ball.  As for other Seahawks to watch I see Miller having a huge year at tight end.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.



Huggy relax dude,its just the preseason.you cant tell anything by the preseason.
Last year,Tom Brady was getting sacked and looked terrible during the pre season so i was thinking the pats had finally gotten old and were on the decline but once the season got under way,they looked like the same old pats and brady was his same old self so dude,you cant take anything from these pre season games.relax man.if they do that tomorrow,okay say what you want to THEN.


----------



## HUGGY

17 hrs...40 min..  But..who's counting...


----------



## HUGGY

OK....OK I was wrong about the Carolina game.  We didn't CRUSH them.  We left points off the board.  Three trips to the red zone with no points.  That was embarrassing.

It was 88 degrees...1 PM hot...muggy... long flight.... early game... and the Panthers sold out totally to prevent Seattle from running.  They did that up till the last part of the game.

What they didn't do was beat the Seattle defense.  They scored 7 pts...at home.  Cam Newton passed for only 120 yards...his lowest since he put on an NFL uni.

What they didn't do was stop Russell Wilson who threw for 320 yards...his highest total since becoming a pro.

One other thing that worked against the Seahawks and FOR the home team were the TV time outs.  EVERY time the Seahawks made a significant play the TV time out was used to suck the oxygen out of any momentum the Seahawks could have used to keep the Panthers back on thier heals.  It was incredible.  When the Panthers made a big play ...no problem..let em play...no interuption!  When the Seahawks made a big play before the chains could be moved we went to commercial EVERY TIME!   It must have happened twenty times!

It doesn't get mentioned much but momentum is a significant aspect to a football game and a teams ability to take advantage of progress to gain even more progress.  It is obvious that TV time outs can and ARE being miss used to give one team a decided advantage even if in the case of the Seahawk Panther game it's use was not successful for the Panthers.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> OK....OK I was wrong about the Carolina game.  We didn't CRUSH them.  We left points off the board.  Three trips to the red zone with no points.  That was embarrassing.
> 
> It was 88 degrees...1 PM hot...muggy... long flight.... early game... and the Panthers sold out totally to prevent Seattle from running.  They did that up till the last part of the game.
> 
> What they didn't do was beat the Seattle defense.  They scored 7 pts...at home.  Cam Newton passed for only 120 yards...his lowest since he put on an NFL uni.
> 
> What they didn't do was stop Russell Wilson who threw for 320 yards...his highest total since becoming a pro.
> 
> One other thing that worked against the Seahawks and FOR the home team were the TV time outs.  EVERY time the Seahawks made a significant play the TV time out was used to suck the oxygen out of any momentum the Seahawks could have used to keep the Panthers back on thier heals.  It was incredible.  When the Panthers made a big play ...no problem..let em play...no interuption!  When the Seahawks made a big play before the chains could be moved we went to commercial EVERY TIME!   It must have happened twenty times!
> 
> It doesn't get mentioned much but momentum is a significant aspect to a football game and a teams ability to take advantage of progress to gain even more progress.  It is obvious that TV time outs can and ARE being miss used to give one team a decided advantage even if in the case of the Seahawk Panther game it's use was not successful for the Panthers.



You take any road win you can get. Doesn't matter how it looks. Hard to judge any team after the first game. Lets see Seattle/SF and then we can better judge where they stand


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Seattle Seahawks to have undercover police in San Francisco 49ers gear - ESPN

If I didn't hate the Seahawks, I do now. This is bush league. You don't send under cover cops trolling through your stadium.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Seattle Seahawks to have undercover police in San Francisco 49ers gear - ESPN
> 
> If I didn't hate the Seahawks, I do now. This is bush league. You don't send under cover cops trolling through your stadium.



You can't hate the team for the ownership trying to make it safer for opposing teams fans.  Ya it's weird but we have had some incidents of drunk fans beating up other teams supporters.. I believe there was at least one death.  The strange part is that two of the beligerant drunk fighting Seahawk fans arrested were off duty Seattle cops.  So there is an ironic twist and a back story to this developement.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle Seahawks to have undercover police in San Francisco 49ers gear - ESPN
> 
> If I didn't hate the Seahawks, I do now. This is bush league. You don't send under cover cops trolling through your stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hate the team for the ownership trying to make it safer for opposing teams fans.  Ya it's weird but we have had some incidents of drunk fans beating up other teams supporters.. I believe there was at least one death.  The strange part is that two of the beligerant drunk fighting Seahawk fans arrested were off duty Seattle cops.  So there is an ironic twist and a back story to this developement.
Click to expand...


The police can wear uniforms and make their presence felt that way. Undercover policing is bull shit. Don't treat your fan base like a bunch of criminals either.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle Seahawks to have undercover police in San Francisco 49ers gear - ESPN
> 
> If I didn't hate the Seahawks, I do now. This is bush league. You don't send under cover cops trolling through your stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hate the team for the ownership trying to make it safer for opposing teams fans.  Ya it's weird but we have had some incidents of drunk fans beating up other teams supporters.. I believe there was at least one death.  The strange part is that two of the beligerant drunk fighting Seahawk fans arrested were off duty Seattle cops.  So there is an ironic twist and a back story to this developement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police can wear uniforms and make their presence felt that way. Undercover policing is bull shit. Don't treat your fan base like a bunch of criminals either.
Click to expand...


Ya it's pretty strange... this town is getting worked up to a potentially dangerous frenzy over this stupid game though.  I heard on KJR AM 950 sports radio one jock called "Softy" spend his whole 3 hour show talking about what Seahawk fans should HATE about the 49ers today.  Going over to the 49erZone message board the rhetoric is no less chilling.  There is a lot of outright hate talk going on...talk about killing players and fans..and such.  It's quite astounding.  From what I sense there have probably been actual threats made.  

I doubt the undercover thing will be permanent.  There is something over the top about the Seattle vs San Francisco rivlary and it is going on in both our cities.

I wouldn't be surprised if at the last minute they refuse to sell alcoholic beverages in the stadium.


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle Seahawks to have undercover police in San Francisco 49ers gear - ESPN
> 
> If I didn't hate the Seahawks, I do now. This is bush league. You don't send under cover cops trolling through your stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hate the team for the ownership trying to make it safer for opposing teams fans.  Ya it's weird but we have had some incidents of drunk fans beating up other teams supporters.. I believe there was at least one death.  The strange part is that two of the beligerant drunk fighting Seahawk fans arrested were off duty Seattle cops.  So there is an ironic twist and a back story to this developement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police can wear uniforms and make their presence felt that way. Undercover policing is bull shit. Don't treat your fan base like a bunch of criminals either.
Click to expand...


I like it

They should do it in all stadiums until the word gets out that assaulting other fans will not be tolerated. 
We have already had fans put in a coma for wearing the wrong team gear
What are you going to tell a kid who wants to wear his favorite teams jersey?  That he could be killed for it?


----------



## B. Kidd

Lincoln Financial Field, home of the Eagles, has a presiding Judge and a holding tank. Maybe Seattle should follow suit in the name of efficiency.


----------



## HUGGY

It's only Thursday and I'm already getting short of breath thinking about this Sunday night's matchup.  

I can't sleep.  I wake up cheering touchdowns that have only happened in my dreams.

I bleed Geen and Blue.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> It's only Thursday and I'm already getting short of breath thinking about this Sunday night's matchup.
> 
> I can't sleep.  I wake up cheering touchdowns that have only happened in my dreams.
> 
> I bleed Geen and Blue.




Good luck!

Sometimes I actually enjoy games more when I don't have a dog in the fight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

SHE-HAWKS! 

Anthony Dixon of San Francisco 49ers calls Seattle Seahawks the She-Hawks - ESPN


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hate the team for the ownership trying to make it safer for opposing teams fans.  Ya it's weird but we have had some incidents of drunk fans beating up other teams supporters.. I believe there was at least one death.  The strange part is that two of the beligerant drunk fighting Seahawk fans arrested were off duty Seattle cops.  So there is an ironic twist and a back story to this developement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police can wear uniforms and make their presence felt that way. Undercover policing is bull shit. Don't treat your fan base like a bunch of criminals either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it
> 
> They should do it in all stadiums until the word gets out that assaulting other fans will not be tolerated.
> We have already had fans put in a coma for wearing the wrong team gear
> What are you going to tell a kid who wants to wear his favorite teams jersey?  That he could be killed for it?
Click to expand...


You don't need undercover assholes. You just need a solid security presence. Nobody wants to tolerate violence.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> I bleed Geen and Blue.



Sounds like a Sounders fan.


----------



## Montrovant

Hah!  Just saw an eyebrow shave commercial with Kaepernick and Wilson.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bleed Geen and Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Sounders fan.
Click to expand...


GratingGhaspy makes a funny.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O9Uy4cKZoY]We're not amused - YouTube[/ame]

That's the kinda shit that can get you arrested at a Seahawks game!


----------



## HUGGY

*Seahawks SUCK !!!! * the oxygen out of 9ers passing attack.

Last week Newton 125 yds

Tonight Kaepernick 127 yds

It appears the Seattle secondary may be by far the best in the NFL.

The Seattle D-Line was down two starters also.  In three weeks that unit may be pretty good.

I can't wait for week 7-8 when Harvin comes in off his hip surgery.

All I can say is SF better kick ass and take names in the next 6 games or they will definitely NOT repeat as NFC West champs.

Just sayin.

Jacksonville comes into Seattle next weekend.  I hear the SPCA will be on hand to make sure the Jaguars don't get abused too bad.


----------



## rightwinger

Kudos to the SeaHawks

They sent a message to the rest of the NFL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> Kudos to the SeaHawks
> 
> They sent a message to the rest of the NFL



It's only Week 2. It's too early for messages to the entire league.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the SeaHawks
> 
> They sent a message to the rest of the NFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only Week 2. It's too early for messages to the entire league.
Click to expand...


Not really.

These have been widely looked at as 2 of the top teams in the NFL.  The Seahawks showed just how dominant they can be against an elite team, especially when they are at home.


----------



## HUGGY

Oh my!  

Brandon Browner the lock down right corner is back and 100% from his hammy boo boo in pre season.  The best defensive backfield in the NFL has just gotten better.

If THAT wasn't enough good news... Chris Clemmons our top sack rusher from last season has fully recovered from the knee ligiment tear and subsequent surgery in the Washington playoff game and is ready to add to our defensive line that leads the league in several catagories and overall defense.

Yikes!  I know it's still very early to make sweeping predictions but barring some unforseen injuries to key players the Seattle Seahawks are still in a good position to run the table and match if not exceed what the Dolphins did in 72.  With the 16 game season vs the Fins 14 game season it is arguably the possibility that the 2013 Hawks will be the best ever.

Go Hawks!!!!  Keep on sucking !!!!


----------



## barry1960

HUGGY said:


> *Seahawks SUCK !!!! * the oxygen out of 9ers passing attack.
> 
> Last week Newton 125 yds
> 
> Tonight Kaepernick 127 yds
> 
> It appears the Seattle secondary may be by far the best in the NFL.
> 
> The Seattle D-Line was down two starters also.  In three weeks that unit may be pretty good.
> 
> I can't wait for week 7-8 when Harvin comes in off his hip surgery.
> 
> All I can say is SF better kick ass and take names in the next 6 games or they will definitely NOT repeat as NFC West champs.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Jacksonville comes into Seattle next weekend.  I hear the SPCA will be on hand to make sure the Jaguars don't get abused too bad.



Congrats on the Seahawks win over the 49ers. Very impressive. That is one tough D.  

The big play was Wilson's 51 yard third quarter pass that started to break open the 5-0 game. Good presence to know where the line of scrimmage was a freeze the defense. Wilson is a scrappy player. 

Long season. Have not heard the last of the 49ers....

How bout them Chiefs!!!!! 2-0!!!!!


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Brandon Browner the lock down right corner is back and 100% from his hammy boo boo in pre season.  The best defensive backfield in the NFL has just gotten better.
> 
> If THAT wasn't enough good news... Chris Clemmons our top sack rusher from last season has fully recovered from the knee ligiment tear and subsequent surgery in the Washington playoff game and is ready to add to our defensive line that leads the league in several catagories and overall defense.
> 
> Yikes!  I know it's still very early to make sweeping predictions but barring some unforseen injuries to key players the Seattle Seahawks are still in a good position to run the table and match if not exceed what the Dolphins did in 72.  With the 16 game season vs the Fins 14 game season it is arguably the possibility that the 2013 Hawks will be the best ever.
> 
> Go Hawks!!!!  Keep on sucking !!!!



Be careful....remember what happened to the Pats!


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> Brandon Browner the lock down right corner is back and 100% from his hammy boo boo in pre season.  The best defensive backfield in the NFL has just gotten better.
> 
> If THAT wasn't enough good news... Chris Clemmons our top sack rusher from last season has fully recovered from the knee ligiment tear and subsequent surgery in the Washington playoff game and is ready to add to our defensive line that leads the league in several catagories and overall defense.
> 
> Yikes!  I know it's still very early to make sweeping predictions but barring some unforseen injuries to key players the Seattle Seahawks are still in a good position to run the table and match if not exceed what the Dolphins did in 72.  With the 16 game season vs the Fins 14 game season it is arguably the possibility that the 2013 Hawks will be the best ever.
> 
> Go Hawks!!!!  Keep on sucking !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful....remember what happened to the Pats!
Click to expand...


Ya... I remember the Pats getting slugged in the nose late last year up in Foxboro by the very same 49ers that just got thier asses handed to them here last weekend.  There are certainly no gaurantees.  Sometimes winning even for a very good team just takes blind luck.  I am very confident that the Hawks will be 3-0 after week 3.  It would take more than luck for the Jags to prevail up here in the CLink.  It would take a biblical proportion act of god.

One of the often used football truisms is that defense wins championships and it is hard to deny the Hawks ability to punish thier opponents and limit scoring.

Turnovers is the key.  The Hawks work hard in practice to deny offenses possession of the football and it shows on the field.  I used to believe that fumbles and interceptions were just luck for the most part but this crew takes the ball away methodically like no defense I have ever seen.  The work they display especially in the redzone is surgical.  It's like they are fuckin ninjas or something. 

The most amazing thing of all is that these guys are ALL late draft picks and throw aways from other teams..and undrafted alltogether.  Astonishing how they just all figured out the secret to shut down secondary defense all at the same time.  I have to give high praise to the Seattle coaches and Pete Carroll in particular for offering a mindset that has taken on a life of it's own on this team.

Still it is a very long and difficult path to legendary greatness.  3-0 is a great first few steps.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Kudos to the SeaHawks
> 
> They sent a message to the rest of the NFL



only that they are a serious force to be reckoned with at home.it was no surprise to me that Kapernick struggled like he did because he is a young quarterback who only played half the season last year so only playing there once before,he still hasnt had time to get used to that stadium yet and its still a hornets nest for him.

Lets see them go to san fran or green bay on the ROAD and play the same way.when THAT happens.I'll come over and say they have sent a message to the NFL.you got to remember they struggled and went 3-5 on the road last year.if your going to go to the superbowl,you need to learn to win on the road convincingly which the road win at carolina wasnt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

barry1960 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seahawks SUCK !!!! * the oxygen out of 9ers passing attack.
> 
> Last week Newton 125 yds
> 
> Tonight Kaepernick 127 yds
> 
> It appears the Seattle secondary may be by far the best in the NFL.
> 
> The Seattle D-Line was down two starters also.  In three weeks that unit may be pretty good.
> 
> I can't wait for week 7-8 when Harvin comes in off his hip surgery.
> 
> All I can say is SF better kick ass and take names in the next 6 games or they will definitely NOT repeat as NFC West champs.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Jacksonville comes into Seattle next weekend.  I hear the SPCA will be on hand to make sure the Jaguars don't get abused too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Seahawks win over the 49ers. Very impressive. That is one tough D.
> 
> The big play was Wilson's 51 yard third quarter pass that started to break open the 5-0 game. Good presence to know where the line of scrimmage was a freeze the defense. Wilson is a scrappy player.
> 
> Long season. Have not heard the last of the 49ers....
> 
> How bout them Chiefs!!!!! 2-0!!!!!
Click to expand...


always said the eagels owner was stupid to let Reid go.that he should have fired Vick instead.Vick was what cost Reid his job and now he is about to lose a lot of games for Kelly as well. You can have Vince Lambardi be your coach but if you have a washed up inconsistant quarterback playing for you,it doesnt matter how great a coach you are.your going nowhere as Kelly is finding out losing his first two games at home while Reid is 3-0 with the chiefs now that he DOES have a good quarterback.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....OK I was wrong about the Carolina game.  We didn't CRUSH them.  We left points off the board.  Three trips to the red zone with no points.  That was embarrassing.
> 
> It was 88 degrees...1 PM hot...muggy... long flight.... early game... and the Panthers sold out totally to prevent Seattle from running.  They did that up till the last part of the game.
> 
> What they didn't do was beat the Seattle defense.  They scored 7 pts...at home.  Cam Newton passed for only 120 yards...his lowest since he put on an NFL uni.
> 
> What they didn't do was stop Russell Wilson who threw for 320 yards...his highest total since becoming a pro.
> 
> One other thing that worked against the Seahawks and FOR the home team were the TV time outs.  EVERY time the Seahawks made a significant play the TV time out was used to suck the oxygen out of any momentum the Seahawks could have used to keep the Panthers back on thier heals.  It was incredible.  When the Panthers made a big play ...no problem..let em play...no interuption!  When the Seahawks made a big play before the chains could be moved we went to commercial EVERY TIME!   It must have happened twenty times!
> 
> It doesn't get mentioned much but momentum is a significant aspect to a football game and a teams ability to take advantage of progress to gain even more progress.  It is obvious that TV time outs can and ARE being miss used to give one team a decided advantage even if in the case of the Seahawk Panther game it's use was not successful for the Panthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take any road win you can get. Doesn't matter how it looks. Hard to judge any team after the first game. Lets see Seattle/SF and then we can better judge where they stand
Click to expand...


actually we really wont get a good accurate reading where they really stand until next wekk when they have to go on the road to play a GOOD football team in the Texans.

If they lose that game,then its no biggee,but what WILL be a biggie and what is key to showing that they have turned the corner that they are a team to be reckoned with in the playoffs and a serious superbowl contender,is if they play them close and lose,then that will still  be a victory for them because they will have turned the corner showing they can go toe to toe with a good team on the road.

If you want to go to the superbowl,you need to be better than 3-5 on the road like they were last year and show that you can hang with the best of them on the road.This will be their real test for them.Carolina on the road? get serious. and only winning 13-7 is hardly impressive.they need to play much better this time on the road a week from  now.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seahawks SUCK !!!! * the oxygen out of 9ers passing attack.
> 
> Last week Newton 125 yds
> 
> Tonight Kaepernick 127 yds
> 
> It appears the Seattle secondary may be by far the best in the NFL.
> 
> The Seattle D-Line was down two starters also.  In three weeks that unit may be pretty good.
> 
> I can't wait for week 7-8 when Harvin comes in off his hip surgery.
> 
> All I can say is SF better kick ass and take names in the next 6 games or they will definitely NOT repeat as NFC West champs.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Jacksonville comes into Seattle next weekend.  I hear the SPCA will be on hand to make sure the Jaguars don't get abused too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Seahawks win over the 49ers. Very impressive. That is one tough D.
> 
> The big play was Wilson's 51 yard third quarter pass that started to break open the 5-0 game. Good presence to know where the line of scrimmage was a freeze the defense. Wilson is a scrappy player.
> 
> Long season. Have not heard the last of the 49ers....
> 
> How bout them Chiefs!!!!! 2-0!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> always said the eagels owner was stupid to let Reid go.that he should have fired Vick instead.Vick was what cost Reid his job and now he is about to lose a lot of games for Kelly as well. You can have Vince Lambardi be your coach but if you have a washed up inconsistant quarterback playing for you,it doesnt matter how great a coach you are.your going nowhere as Kelly is finding out losing his first two games at home while Reid is 3-0 with the chiefs now that he DOES have a good quarterback.
Click to expand...


Vick's play may have had some role in Reid leaving, but I don't think it was the major issue.  

Bad time management and play-calling were much bigger factors, as well as Reid's long tenure with the team.  

Don't get me wrong, I think Reid was an excellent coach for most of his time with Philly, and his record backs that up.  However, it may have just been time for a change for both sides.


----------



## HUGGY

Ya ...I know... Seahawks will suck until they win big against tough teams on the road...

But!  Isn't it interesting that the Chiefs are winning with Alex Smith?

You all outta go over to the 49erswebzone site/niners/kaepernick thread.  Thier fans are going batshit crazy over there.  Many are second guessing young Colin and lamenting how well Smith is doing in KC.

An entertaining read is the contrast of replies 1-100 and numbers 750-850.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Ya ...I know... Seahawks will suck until they win big against tough teams on the road...
> 
> But!  Isn't it interesting that the Chiefs are winning with Alex Smith?
> 
> You all outta go over to the 49erswebzone site/niners/kaepernick thread.  Thier fans are going batshit crazy over there.  Many are second guessing young Colin and lamenting how well Smith is doing in KC.
> 
> An entertaining read is the contrast of replies 1-100 and numbers 750-850.



Really?

One bad game against possibly the best defense in the NFL and people are complaining?



I appreciate what Alex Smith did for the Niners, sticking around through the bad years and becoming successful.  And the Chiefs, although they had a terrible year last year, were much better than their 2 wins before Smith ever arrived.  So his having success in KC is not at all surprising.  It's not as though he's lighting it up, either; he's being the efficient passer he eventually became in San Fran.  

I don't know if they can compete with Denver for the division, though.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ...I know... Seahawks will suck until they win big against tough teams on the road...
> 
> But!  Isn't it interesting that the Chiefs are winning with Alex Smith?
> 
> You all outta go over to the 49erswebzone site/niners/kaepernick thread.  Thier fans are going batshit crazy over there.  Many are second guessing young Colin and lamenting how well Smith is doing in KC.
> 
> An entertaining read is the contrast of replies 1-100 and numbers 750-850.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> One bad game against possibly the best defense in the NFL and people are complaining?
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate what Alex Smith did for the Niners, sticking around through the bad years and becoming successful.  And the Chiefs, although they had a terrible year last year, were much better than their 2 wins before Smith ever arrived.  So his having success in KC is not at all surprising.  It's not as though he's lighting it up, either; he's being the efficient passer he eventually became in San Fran.
> 
> I don't know if they can compete with Denver for the division, though.
Click to expand...


I meant to say *PAGES* 1-100 and *PAGES* 750 on.  That thread is huge.  It is funny how the mutual admiration society epiphany that Kaepernick was a GOD has fallen so down to earth.

If only Colin could have broken into the end zone.  One stinking TD and he would have been OK.  Seattle WAS favored to win.  They have come completely unglued.


----------



## HUGGY

Color me red faced for my team.  No way we should have allowed the Jags 17 points.

I apologise deeply to the readers of USMB on behalf of the Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Color me red faced for my team.  No way we should have allowed the Jags 17 points.
> 
> I apologise deeply to the readers of USMB on behalf of the Seattle Seahawks.



That is the highest they have scored against any opponent so far this year.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me red faced for my team.  No way we should have allowed the Jags 17 points.
> 
> I apologise deeply to the readers of USMB on behalf of the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the highest they have scored against any opponent so far this year.
Click to expand...


Ya...  Garbage time SUCKS!!! Unfortunately GT started at the second half kickoff.  They only had 7 points against the first stringers.  The Jags kept thier first team in the whole game.

FUCK this shit!  Saving players for the next game is lame!


----------



## barry1960

HUGGY said:


> Color me red faced for my team.  No way we should have allowed the Jags 17 points.
> 
> I apologise deeply to the readers of USMB on behalf of the Seattle Seahawks.



The Seahawks won easily, but aren't Jaguar points scored like dog years?

So 17 x 7 = 119!!!!!

I doubt any 49er fans are going to criticize after the thrashing at Candlestick today.


----------



## TemplarKormac

HUGGY said:


> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.



I'm scared of the Seahawks now. We got upset by the Dolphins. But then again, you guys still have your RB. We don't.


----------



## HUGGY

TemplarKormac said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared of the Seahawks now. We got upset by the Dolphins. But then again, you guys still have your RB. We don't.
Click to expand...


We have FIVE great running backs.  Lynch, Turbin, Michaels, Ware and Coleman.  They are all pretty good.  They all block well for our QBs and they all have great hands.  None of them drop passes.  

The depth on the Seahawks team this year is scary.  It SUCKS!!!

Our backup QB had a perfect rating of like 156.8 today playing all of the second half against the Jags first stringers.  He played better than Wilson.  A lot better.  Doesn't mean a thing though.  It's Russell's team.  All it means is that if Wilson goes down we have a guy waiting in the wings that is MORE than capable of winning within Carroll's system.

I don't know yet just how good the Seahawks are but going undefeated is not off the table yet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Ya ...I know... Seahawks will suck until they win big against tough teams on the road...
> 
> But!  Isn't it interesting that the Chiefs are winning with Alex Smith?
> 
> You all outta go over to the 49erswebzone site/niners/kaepernick thread.  Thier fans are going batshit crazy over there.  Many are second guessing young Colin and lamenting how well Smith is doing in KC.
> 
> An entertaining read is the contrast of replies 1-100 and numbers 750-850.



I know.I laughed my ass off when I heard they got manhandled at HOME of all places against the colts.

cant wait to see that site.

You just know Alex is grinning right now.

I love it.Harbaugh doesnt look like such a genius right now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared of the Seahawks now. We got upset by the Dolphins. But then again, you guys still have your RB. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have FIVE great running backs.  Lynch, Turbin, Michaels, Ware and Coleman.  They are all pretty good.  They all block well for our QBs and they all have great hands.  None of them drop passes.
> 
> The depth on the Seahawks team this year is scary.  It SUCKS!!!
> 
> Our backup QB had a perfect rating of like 156.8 today playing all of the second half against the Jags first stringers.  He played better than Wilson.  A lot better.  Doesn't mean a thing though.  It's Russell's team.  All it means is that if Wilson goes down we have a guy waiting in the wings that is MORE than capable of winning within Carroll's system.
> 
> I don't know yet just how good the Seahawks are but going undefeated is not off the table yet.
Click to expand...


yeah like I said,we'll get a much better measure of where the Hawks REALLY are this season these next couple of weeks when they have to go on the  road to play two good teams the texans and especially the colts.I watched part of the texans/Ravens game and I feel good about the hawks taking the texans.

If they come out and play the same way against the texans the way they did at home against the whiners and Jags and beat them  up the same way they did with them and then the next week,they come away with a victory against the colts on the road in a close game,you'll see me on the bandwagon then. 

I dont expect them to win BOTH of these games.If they win just one of them and its an impressive victory like the two games aginst the whiners and jags were,again,they will have me sold they are a serious superbowl contender.

If they go out and win both of these games? okay,then I think you can start saying they have a chance to go undefeated at that point.these next two weeks we will find out what they are REALLY made of.


----------



## HUGGY

It was telling that everyone thought that the Panthers were washed up because they lost a hard fought game with Seattle in thier own stadium...then they went out the next weekend and laid an egg.

There seems to be a pattern emerging.  When Seattle kicks a team's ass they stay so beat that they cannot summon up the will to win for at least two weeks.

When the stink of believing you are a loser finally wears off things go back to normal as exampled by the Panthers going up to NY and embarrassing the Giants.  

Same thing happened to the 9ers.  They lost BADLY in Seattle...so badly that the whole team came unglued and they practically GAVE a win to the Colts in thier next outting.

This is a very strange bad Ju Ju that Seattle affixes to thier victims.  I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## HUGGY

Three out of the five starting linemen will be missing from the Seahawks team when they play Houston.  This seems a little troubling to me.  Call me crazy.  Carroll says it's no big deal.  

We spanked SF without 4 top defensive players. ... We were down 2 Defensive starters and two offensive starters playing the Jags.

Any other team losing the numbers of starters to injury and the excuses would be rolling out of thier pie holes.  

Any other team would be talking about next year.

How is it that Carroll can field a team basically with smoke and mirrors?

Did Peety make a deal with........Satan?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> Three out of the five starting linemen will be missing from the Seahawks team when they play Houston.  This seems a little troubling to me.  Call me crazy.  Carroll says it's no big deal.
> 
> We spanked SF without 4 top defensive players. ... We were down 2 Defensive starters and two offensive starters playing the Jags.
> 
> Any other team losing the numbers of starters to injury and the excuses would be rolling out of thier pie holes.
> 
> Any other team would be talking about next year.
> 
> How is it that Carroll can field a team basically with smoke and mirrors?
> 
> Did Peety make a deal with........Satan?



I'd rather hear the excuses from teams who played without key players than boasts of winning without alleged key players.... just sayin'


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three out of the five starting linemen will be missing from the Seahawks team when they play Houston.  This seems a little troubling to me.  Call me crazy.  Carroll says it's no big deal.
> 
> We spanked SF without 4 top defensive players. ... We were down 2 Defensive starters and two offensive starters playing the Jags.
> 
> Any other team losing the numbers of starters to injury and the excuses would be rolling out of thier pie holes.
> 
> Any other team would be talking about next year.
> 
> How is it that Carroll can field a team basically with smoke and mirrors?
> 
> Did Peety make a deal with........Satan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd rather hear the excuses from teams *who played without key players than boasts of winning without alleged key players.... just sayin'
Click to expand...


Sounds about right...  

Sorry I can't make excuses about losing.  It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## HUGGY

The *Seattle Seahawks SUCK*ed it up in the second half ...the 4th qtr and in overtime ...smashed the Texans in the mouth and stole a win away in Houston today.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> The *Seattle Seahawks SUCK*ed it up in the second half ...the 4th qtr and in overtime ...smashed the Texans in the mouth and stole a win away in Houston today.



That definitely was a steal.  The Texans were up by 17 late....but they couldn't score in the second half.  The Hawks' defense stepped up late in the game.

Seattle and Denver are looking like the cream of the crop.

Will have to keep an eye on KC, and of course you can't count out the Pats, who should be getting Gronk back soon.

It's going to be damned tough for the Niners to keep up with the Hawks this year.


----------



## HUGGY

There is another good reason for the Seahawks to go into Indy and come away with a victory.

This "thing" about how the Hawks can't win on the road...especially 10 A M starts... East coast teams...

I know I'm getting real tired of hearing that nonsense...  I imagine the Hawks players are REAL tired of hearing it.

Now they are comparing our wins to other team's wins.. like that matters.

I wonder how the Broncos would be doing without 3 of Mannings O-line to protect his egg shaped head.  GAAAWWWDDD that mofo is homely.

The Superbowl can't come soon enough.  

Ya... The Hawks have won a couple ugly.. Forced a fumble in Carolina just before they were going to run it in for a last minute TD.  Pick sixed that stiff in Houston when the game was on the line.  So you all say the Hawks are just LUCKY???  Well... in the NFfrigginL you make your own luck if you want to win on the road.  

We were supposed to lose on Sunday because Houston were all pissed off that they lost on a pick six the week before.  SOOOOooo... how on earth did they fall for what has become for them the newest oldest trick in the book?  Our D Co-ordinator CALLED that play and Schaub fell for it.  Incredible.

The way I see it this game with the Colts will be the hardest one left on the schedule because we are still a little banged up from injuries and the replacements are good players but they are still unexperienced.  We are VERY deep with talent.  No team is deep with talented and experienced replacements.

When Harvin shows up in about three or four games the offense will have a true game breaker on top of a very solid offensive team.  I just don't see losing to anyone after game 8.  

If the Hawks lose to the Colts it is no big deal.  All it really means is we don't have a perfect season.  After that game we play the Titans at home without Jake Locker ... then the Cardinals and the Rams away.  I don't see losing to either of those teams.  Then Percey Harvin is on board and our offense will just be too damned hard to stop.  SOOooo...

If we beat the Colts it is looking real good to have the best season any team has ever had.  The Dolfins perfect season only had 14 regular season games so really a modern perfect season is really at least two games harder than what they did.

It is very interesting that the Broncos could also go undefeated.  That would make this season one for the ages.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> There is another good reason for the Seahawks to go into Indy and come away with a victory.
> 
> This "thing" about how the Hawks can't win on the road...especially 10 A M starts... East coast teams...
> 
> I know I'm getting real tired of hearing that nonsense...  I imagine the Hawks players are REAL tired of hearing it.
> 
> Now they are comparing our wins to other team's wins.. like that matters.
> 
> I wonder how the Broncos would be doing without 3 of Mannings O-line to protect his egg shaped head.  GAAAWWWDDD that mofo is homely.
> 
> The Superbowl can't come soon enough.
> 
> Ya... The Hawks have won a couple ugly.. Forced a fumble in Carolina just before they were going to run it in for a last minute TD.  Pick sixed that stiff in Houston when the game was on the line.  So you all say the Hawks are just LUCKY???  Well... in the NFfrigginL you make your own luck if you want to win on the road.
> 
> We were supposed to lose on Sunday because Houston were all pissed off that they lost on a pick six the week before.  SOOOOooo... how on earth did they fall for what has become for them the newest oldest trick in the book?  Our D Co-ordinator CALLED that play and Schaub fell for it.  Incredible.
> 
> The way I see it this game with the Colts will be the hardest one left on the schedule because we are still a little banged up from injuries and the replacements are good players but they are still unexperienced.  We are VERY deep with talent.  No team is deep with talented and experienced replacements.
> 
> When Harvin shows up in about three or four games the offense will have a true game breaker on top of a very solid offensive team.  I just don't see losing to anyone after game 8.
> 
> If the Hawks lose to the Colts it is no big deal.  All it really means is we don't have a perfect season.  After that game we play the Titans at home without Jake Locker ... then the Cardinals and the Rams away.  I don't see losing to either of those teams.  Then Percey Harvin is on board and our offense will just be too damned hard to stop.  SOOooo...
> 
> If we beat the Colts it is looking real good to have the best season any team has ever had.  The Dolfins perfect season only had 14 regular season games so really a modern perfect season is really at least two games harder than what they did.
> 
> It is very interesting that the Broncos could also go undefeated.  That would make this season one for the ages.



Early in every year it seems there is talk about a team having a perfect season.  Other than the Pats ending up 1 game away, no one has done it since those Dolphins.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another good reason for the Seahawks to go into Indy and come away with a victory.
> 
> This "thing" about how the Hawks can't win on the road...especially 10 A M starts... East coast teams...
> 
> I know I'm getting real tired of hearing that nonsense...  I imagine the Hawks players are REAL tired of hearing it.
> 
> Now they are comparing our wins to other team's wins.. like that matters.
> 
> I wonder how the Broncos would be doing without 3 of Mannings O-line to protect his egg shaped head.  GAAAWWWDDD that mofo is homely.
> 
> The Superbowl can't come soon enough.
> 
> Ya... The Hawks have won a couple ugly.. Forced a fumble in Carolina just before they were going to run it in for a last minute TD.  Pick sixed that stiff in Houston when the game was on the line.  So you all say the Hawks are just LUCKY???  Well... in the NFfrigginL you make your own luck if you want to win on the road.
> 
> We were supposed to lose on Sunday because Houston were all pissed off that they lost on a pick six the week before.  SOOOOooo... how on earth did they fall for what has become for them the newest oldest trick in the book?  Our D Co-ordinator CALLED that play and Schaub fell for it.  Incredible.
> 
> The way I see it this game with the Colts will be the hardest one left on the schedule because we are still a little banged up from injuries and the replacements are good players but they are still unexperienced.  We are VERY deep with talent.  No team is deep with talented and experienced replacements.
> 
> When Harvin shows up in about three or four games the offense will have a true game breaker on top of a very solid offensive team.  I just don't see losing to anyone after game 8.
> 
> If the Hawks lose to the Colts it is no big deal.  All it really means is we don't have a perfect season.  After that game we play the Titans at home without Jake Locker ... then the Cardinals and the Rams away.  I don't see losing to either of those teams.  Then Percey Harvin is on board and our offense will just be too damned hard to stop.  SOOooo...
> 
> If we beat the Colts it is looking real good to have the best season any team has ever had.  The Dolfins perfect season only had 14 regular season games so really a modern perfect season is really at least two games harder than what they did.
> 
> It is very interesting that the Broncos could also go undefeated.  That would make this season one for the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early in every year it seems there is talk about a team having a perfect season.  Other than the Pats ending up 1 game away, no one has done it since those Dolphins.
Click to expand...


Well...  At SOME point an undefeated team's fans have the right to speculate on just how good a season they might enjoy.  

I agree that for most of the league after 4 games there is little if no reason to speculate about perfect seasons.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another good reason for the Seahawks to go into Indy and come away with a victory.
> 
> This "thing" about how the Hawks can't win on the road...especially 10 A M starts... East coast teams...
> 
> I know I'm getting real tired of hearing that nonsense...  I imagine the Hawks players are REAL tired of hearing it.
> 
> Now they are comparing our wins to other team's wins.. like that matters.
> 
> I wonder how the Broncos would be doing without 3 of Mannings O-line to protect his egg shaped head.  GAAAWWWDDD that mofo is homely.
> 
> The Superbowl can't come soon enough.
> 
> Ya... The Hawks have won a couple ugly.. Forced a fumble in Carolina just before they were going to run it in for a last minute TD.  Pick sixed that stiff in Houston when the game was on the line.  So you all say the Hawks are just LUCKY???  Well... in the NFfrigginL you make your own luck if you want to win on the road.
> 
> We were supposed to lose on Sunday because Houston were all pissed off that they lost on a pick six the week before.  SOOOOooo... how on earth did they fall for what has become for them the newest oldest trick in the book?  Our D Co-ordinator CALLED that play and Schaub fell for it.  Incredible.
> 
> The way I see it this game with the Colts will be the hardest one left on the schedule because we are still a little banged up from injuries and the replacements are good players but they are still unexperienced.  We are VERY deep with talent.  No team is deep with talented and experienced replacements.
> 
> When Harvin shows up in about three or four games the offense will have a true game breaker on top of a very solid offensive team.  I just don't see losing to anyone after game 8.
> 
> If the Hawks lose to the Colts it is no big deal.  All it really means is we don't have a perfect season.  After that game we play the Titans at home without Jake Locker ... then the Cardinals and the Rams away.  I don't see losing to either of those teams.  Then Percey Harvin is on board and our offense will just be too damned hard to stop.  SOOooo...
> 
> If we beat the Colts it is looking real good to have the best season any team has ever had.  The Dolfins perfect season only had 14 regular season games so really a modern perfect season is really at least two games harder than what they did.
> 
> It is very interesting that the Broncos could also go undefeated.  That would make this season one for the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early in every year it seems there is talk about a team having a perfect season.  Other than the Pats ending up 1 game away, no one has done it since those Dolphins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...  At SOME point an undefeated team's fans have the right to speculate on just how good a season they might enjoy.
> 
> I agree that for most of the league after 4 games there is little if no reason to speculate about perfect seasons.
Click to expand...


The thing about an undefeated season is there's just so much that can stop it.  Injury, weather, and simple bad luck can stop it at any point.

I don't think there's any real reason to consider it until at LEAST halfway through the season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> There is another good reason for the Seahawks to go into Indy and come away with a victory.
> 
> This "thing" about how the Hawks can't win on the road...especially 10 A M starts... East coast teams...
> 
> I know I'm getting real tired of hearing that nonsense...  I imagine the Hawks players are REAL tired of hearing it.
> 
> Now they are comparing our wins to other team's wins.. like that matters.
> 
> I wonder how the Broncos would be doing without 3 of Mannings O-line to protect his egg shaped head.  GAAAWWWDDD that mofo is homely.
> 
> The Superbowl can't come soon enough.
> 
> Ya... The Hawks have won a couple ugly.. Forced a fumble in Carolina just before they were going to run it in for a last minute TD.  Pick sixed that stiff in Houston when the game was on the line.  So you all say the Hawks are just LUCKY???  Well... in the NFfrigginL you make your own luck if you want to win on the road.
> 
> We were supposed to lose on Sunday because Houston were all pissed off that they lost on a pick six the week before.  SOOOOooo... how on earth did they fall for what has become for them the newest oldest trick in the book?  Our D Co-ordinator CALLED that play and Schaub fell for it.  Incredible.
> 
> The way I see it this game with the Colts will be the hardest one left on the schedule because we are still a little banged up from injuries and the replacements are good players but they are still unexperienced.  We are VERY deep with talent.  No team is deep with talented and experienced replacements.
> 
> When Harvin shows up in about three or four games the offense will have a true game breaker on top of a very solid offensive team.  I just don't see losing to anyone after game 8.
> 
> If the Hawks lose to the Colts it is no big deal.  All it really means is we don't have a perfect season.  After that game we play the Titans at home without Jake Locker ... then the Cardinals and the Rams away.  I don't see losing to either of those teams.  Then Percey Harvin is on board and our offense will just be too damned hard to stop.  SOOooo...
> 
> If we beat the Colts it is looking real good to have the best season any team has ever had.  The Dolfins perfect season only had 14 regular season games so really a modern perfect season is really at least two games harder than what they did.
> 
> It is very interesting that the Broncos could also go undefeated.  That would make this season one for the ages.



Yeah Im thinking that if the donkeys beat the chiefs in kc.they will go undefeated as well. that will be THEIR toughest test of the season.

a year ago that would have been a simple task for them but this year under Andy Reid,they got that home field advantage swagger back and that stadium is a hornets nest for opposing teams just like your Hawks nest is Huggy. whem as you said before,the chiefs stadium USED to be the loudest outdoor stadium.

as i said before,this two week road stretch for the hawks will be their toughest test for them on the road this year.If they can weather that storm and come out with victories,they will be homefree and will go undefeated.I actually think that your Hawks passed their toughest test of the year having to play the texans in Texas.

 The texans have a more fearsome defense than the colts do and the hawks escaped with a victory there despite having three of their starting linemen out due to injurys.They really played with FOUR of their starters out since Bennet got hurt midway in the game. know how long he is suppose to be out by chance?

so yeah thats great news that they are getting their 3 starting lineman back now.Wilson will be facing a defense not near as dominating as the texans this time WITH his 3 starting linemen so I see no problems with the hawks taking this game. 

Just watch,the colts will be so elated  over beating the whiners,their heads will be so big that they will have a let down just like the hawks did after they beat the whiners badly in seattle last year.

The hawks learned from that mistake,that you cant let down the next week against an inferiour opponent no matter what their record is or how bad that team is.

Thats a good point Hug.Lets see crybaby Manning go out and beat all those teams in blow them out with HIS three starting lineman out.Not going to happen.His interceptions go up after getting happy feet and he gets sacked almost everytime he goes back is what happens.

Speaking of the dolphins Hug.you not being a fan of them or anything you probably arent aware this happened that year they went undefeated.I only know this fact about them that year cause my uncle followed a lot of their games that season.

 the hawks got  lucky in winning  these two road games but guess what? The Dolphins just  got lucky that year as well when they went undefeated.There were a couple games they should have lost because they were on the verge of losing the game in the final  2 minutes  being down by  a touchdown  but they were able to come back and win those two games because of stupid mistakes committed by both of those two teams that gave them the victory.

 Both times those 2 teams were on the verge of putting the game away from the dolphins according to my uncle,when they coughed up the ball deep in their own territory fumbling it which led to an easy touchdown both times for the dolphins which allowed them to tie the game and go on to win it or in the other close one given to them,be down by only a field goal in the closing seconds but have the ball deep in their territory like at the five yard line because of that team fumbling the ball on the kickoff return. with just like 5 seconds left in the game according to my uncle,being down by a field goal but given the ball to them on the opposing teams 5 yard line  by the other team fumbling it on the kickoff,the dolphins with their field goal went on to win that game,

It was just EXTREME LUCK the dolphins went undefeated that year winning those two games which they had no business winning.so yeah,maybve the hawks can do the same,play much better on the road and like the dolphins,steal a couple games in the process like they have just liek they did.

The hawks had no business winning those two road games but just like I said,neither did the Dolphins have any business winning those two games either and going undefeated as well.Thats why its so extremely difficult going undefeated in a season because you got to get lucky on the way like the dolphins did.

Matter of fact if you recall,the only reason the pats had an undefeated regular season that year they lost the superbowl to the Giants is because if you recall,the refs through that game for the pats in that one game they played the ravens on the road on monday night football  calling penaltys against the ravens that were clearly not penaltys.

The Ravens even complained about it saying the refs through that game calling b.s penaltys against them because they clearly wanted the pats to go undefeated.It was justice deserved when cheatriots got all the way to the superbowl only to come away one game short losing it.Justice was served.

Shula played fair.He never cheated.

I guarantee you,the pats were miserable after losing that superbowl to the Giants. If you asked all the players on that team which they would rather do,go undefeated in a regular season and get to the superbowl and lose it,or lose a few games in the regular season and win the superbowl,I guarantee you to a man,they would ALL say they would rather lose a few regular season games and win the superbowl instead of getting there undefeated just to lose it.

I know that because I have read articles from players from that 72 dolphins team that said themselves if they had gone out and lost that game in the superbowl,they would have felt like they accomplished nothing.That going undefeated that whole year and then losing it at the end like that would have just been devasting to them feeling like the whole season of winning all those games was all for nothing. So I think its pretty safe to say the patriots felt like they accomplished nothing either that year.that it was all for zilch.


----------



## HUGGY

OK...It's Monday morning and the Seahawk's perfect season has evaporated like swamp gas.  All is certainly not lost.  We didn't suffer any kind of blowout or away game let down.

The Colts were beneficiaries of some good old fashioned home cooking by the refs... added to the 3 O-linemen starters still not present and our best TE on the bench forcing Wilson to run more than we would have liked.  Wilson didn't have the time to stay in the pocket as much as the Seahawks would have liked.  We played a hell of a game on offense considering how many pass blocker starters were not in the game.  ANY other team including the Broncos would have been blown out of the stadium with *four* seasoned pass blockers missing on every passing play.

Wilson escaping time and time again changes the fan's perception of the value of a solid O-line.  The PROBLEM is that the designed passing game suffers too much.  You can't have consistant success if every play looks like it was designed by billy in the back yard and everyone is just "going out" willie nillie and designed reciever routes don't really mean anything.  A lot of time is invested in practice to get recievers open in space.  When Wilson takes off like a whirling dervish all of that work breaks down in space and time and as the "new" play (part B) unfolds your recievers may or MAY NOT find an open space to throw to.  Wilson's antics seem to get a lot of yards but they don't really.  He seldom loses yards but great recieving routes are designed to gain 20-30 or more yards with the YAC.  Wilson seldom gets more than the bare minimum for just a first down.  

Take heart Seahawk fans ..  Just keep it in mind how much better the team will play on Offense when we have a full compliment O-lin/TE's and the melding of Percy Harvin into the fold.  We will still win a lot of games even in the patchwork state we are in with pass protection.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> OK...It's Monday morning and the Seahawk's perfect season has evaporated like swamp gas.  All is certainly not lost.  We didn't suffer any kind of blowout or away game let down.
> 
> The Colts were beneficiaries of some good old fashioned home cooking by the refs... added to the 3 O-linemen starters still not present and our best TE on the bench forcing Wilson to run more than we would have liked.  Wilson didn't have the time to stay in the pocket as much as the Seahawks would have liked.  We played a hell of a game on offense considering how many pass blocker starters were not in the game.  ANY other team including the Broncos would have been blown out of the stadium with *four* seasoned pass blockers missing on every passing play.
> 
> Wilson escaping time and time again changes the fan's perception of the value of a solid O-line.  The PROBLEM is that the designed passing game suffers too much.  You can't have consistant success if every play looks like it was designed by billy in the back yard and everyone is just "going out" willie nillie and designed reciever routes don't really mean anything.  A lot of time is invested in practice to get recievers open in space.  When Wilson takes off like a whirling dervish all of that work breaks down in space and time and as the "new" play (part B) unfolds your recievers may or MAY NOT find an open space to throw to.  Wilson's antics seem to get a lot of yards but they don't really.  He seldom loses yards but great recieving routes are designed to gain 20-30 or more yards with the YAC.  Wilson seldom gets more than the bare minimum for just a first down.
> 
> Take heart Seahawk fans ..  Just keep it in mind how much better the team will play on Offense when we have a full compliment O-lin/TE's and the melding of Percy Harvin into the fold.  We will still win a lot of games even in the patchwork state we are in with pass protection.



Its a long season...

Seahawks are still playing some inspired ball. You also learn more from your losses than you do from your wins


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...It's Monday morning and the Seahawk's perfect season has evaporated like swamp gas.  All is certainly not lost.  We didn't suffer any kind of blowout or away game let down.
> 
> The Colts were beneficiaries of some good old fashioned home cooking by the refs... added to the 3 O-linemen starters still not present and our best TE on the bench forcing Wilson to run more than we would have liked.  Wilson didn't have the time to stay in the pocket as much as the Seahawks would have liked.  We played a hell of a game on offense considering how many pass blocker starters were not in the game.  ANY other team including the Broncos would have been blown out of the stadium with *four* seasoned pass blockers missing on every passing play.
> 
> Wilson escaping time and time again changes the fan's perception of the value of a solid O-line.  The PROBLEM is that the designed passing game suffers too much.  You can't have consistant success if every play looks like it was designed by billy in the back yard and everyone is just "going out" willie nillie and designed reciever routes don't really mean anything.  A lot of time is invested in practice to get recievers open in space.  When Wilson takes off like a whirling dervish all of that work breaks down in space and time and as the "new" play (part B) unfolds your recievers may or MAY NOT find an open space to throw to.  Wilson's antics seem to get a lot of yards but they don't really.  He seldom loses yards but great recieving routes are designed to gain 20-30 or more yards with the YAC.  Wilson seldom gets more than the bare minimum for just a first down.
> 
> Take heart Seahawk fans ..  Just keep it in mind how much better the team will play on Offense when we have a full compliment O-lin/TE's and the melding of Percy Harvin into the fold.  We will still win a lot of games even in the patchwork state we are in with pass protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a long season...
> 
> Seahawks are still playing some inspired ball. You also learn more from your losses than you do from your wins
Click to expand...


The Giants and the Steelers should be really smart!


----------



## HUGGY

It seems to me from a Seahawk fan's perspective that the NFL is looking a little closer at the Hawks for agressive play IE more scrutiny when assessing penalties.











Seahawks play smash mouth football as evidensed by what they did to the "toughest" defensive lineman in the NFL.

Is Goodell trying to flag the tough teams out of existance?  I say Watt and his ilk should wear too too's and skirts to designate them as off limits.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...It's Monday morning and the Seahawk's perfect season has evaporated like swamp gas.  All is certainly not lost.  We didn't suffer any kind of blowout or away game let down.
> 
> The Colts were beneficiaries of some good old fashioned home cooking by the refs... added to the 3 O-linemen starters still not present and our best TE on the bench forcing Wilson to run more than we would have liked.  Wilson didn't have the time to stay in the pocket as much as the Seahawks would have liked.  We played a hell of a game on offense considering how many pass blocker starters were not in the game.  ANY other team including the Broncos would have been blown out of the stadium with *four* seasoned pass blockers missing on every passing play.
> 
> Wilson escaping time and time again changes the fan's perception of the value of a solid O-line.  The PROBLEM is that the designed passing game suffers too much.  You can't have consistant success if every play looks like it was designed by billy in the back yard and everyone is just "going out" willie nillie and designed reciever routes don't really mean anything.  A lot of time is invested in practice to get recievers open in space.  When Wilson takes off like a whirling dervish all of that work breaks down in space and time and as the "new" play (part B) unfolds your recievers may or MAY NOT find an open space to throw to.  Wilson's antics seem to get a lot of yards but they don't really.  He seldom loses yards but great recieving routes are designed to gain 20-30 or more yards with the YAC.  Wilson seldom gets more than the bare minimum for just a first down.
> 
> Take heart Seahawk fans ..  Just keep it in mind how much better the team will play on Offense when we have a full compliment O-lin/TE's and the melding of Percy Harvin into the fold.  We will still win a lot of games even in the patchwork state we are in with pass protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a long season...
> 
> Seahawks are still playing some inspired ball. You also learn more from your losses than you do from your wins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Giants and the Steelers should be really smart!
Click to expand...


They are learning that standing pat after Superbowl wins catches up to you in the long run


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> It seems to me from a Seahawk fan's perspective that the NFL is looking a little closer at the Hawks for agressive play IE more scrutiny when assessing penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seahawks play smash mouth football as evidensed by what they did to the "toughest" defensive lineman in the NFL.
> 
> Is Goodell trying to flag the tough teams out of existance?  I say Watt and his ilk should wear too too's and skirts to designate them as off limits.



WTF are you talking about?

You know, despite being division rivals, I tend to be ok with the Seahawks....but your rants sometimes make me want to hate them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

figued it was a long shot for the hawks to go undefeated.I said this two week period was going to be their toughest test,that if they passed this,they would be homefree and go undefeated. well they wont go 16-0 but I still think they will go 15-1 or 14-2,that they lose the rematch to the whiners in san fran.

the thing that sucks about this game though Huck is the hawks defense let Wilson down.they should have won this game and would have if not for two critical penaltys.that one deep in colts territory on 3rd and 22 with that stupid pass interference penalty which led to 3 points,then on another 3rd down the defender was MUGGING the reciver and it was totally unnessary,that led to another touchdown.they did not play discipline football on defense at all.

one thing you can boast about though hug is at least the hawks kept the game close against them on the ROAD where the whiners got blown out at HOME against them.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> OK...It's Monday morning and the Seahawk's perfect season has evaporated like swamp gas.  All is certainly not lost.  We didn't suffer any kind of blowout or away game let down.
> 
> The Colts were beneficiaries of some good old fashioned home cooking by the refs... added to the 3 O-linemen starters still not present and our best TE on the bench forcing Wilson to run more than we would have liked.  Wilson didn't have the time to stay in the pocket as much as the Seahawks would have liked.  We played a hell of a game on offense considering how many pass blocker starters were not in the game.  ANY other team including the Broncos would have been blown out of the stadium with *four* seasoned pass blockers missing on every passing play.
> 
> Wilson escaping time and time again changes the fan's perception of the value of a solid O-line.  The PROBLEM is that the designed passing game suffers too much.  You can't have consistant success if every play looks like it was designed by billy in the back yard and everyone is just "going out" willie nillie and designed reciever routes don't really mean anything.  A lot of time is invested in practice to get recievers open in space.  When Wilson takes off like a whirling dervish all of that work breaks down in space and time and as the "new" play (part B) unfolds your recievers may or MAY NOT find an open space to throw to.  Wilson's antics seem to get a lot of yards but they don't really.  He seldom loses yards but great recieving routes are designed to gain 20-30 or more yards with the YAC.  Wilson seldom gets more than the bare minimum for just a first down.
> 
> Take heart Seahawk fans ..  Just keep it in mind how much better the team will play on Offense when we have a full compliment O-lin/TE's and the melding of Percy Harvin into the fold.  We will still win a lot of games even in the patchwork state we are in with pass protection.



I said the Hawks would go undefeated IF they got past both the texans and Colts this two week period.Well you can now come back to reality now Hug,I tried to tell you that until they can prove they can win games conviningly on the road, that you really need to get in reality not  even be thinking about an undefeated season.

Even that year when the dolphins did it in a 14 game season,they just got lucky.there were a couple games they should have lost but got lucky and won because of mistakes by the other team like fumbling the ball deep in their own territory when they had the game locked giving the dolphins the game.yeah the colts benefitted from some home town reffing but the Hawks defense really let Wislon down.


 figued it was a long shot for the hawks to go undefeated.I said this two week period was going to be their toughest test,that if they passed this,they would be homefree and go undefeated. well they wont go 16-0,i figure they will go  14-2 losing in san fran..

the thing that sucks about this game though Huck is the hawks defense let Wilson down.they should have won this game and would have if not for two critical penaltys.that one deep in colts territory on 3rd and 22 with that stupid pass interference penalty which led to 3 points,then on another third  down the defender was MUGGING the receiver and it was totally unnessary,that led to another touchdown.they did not play discipline football on defense at all.

on thing you can boast about though hug is at least the hawks kept the game close against them on the ROAD where the whiners got blown out at HOME.

cant blame the refs on this Hug,the hawks defense let Wilson down.They gave the game away getting undisciplined mugging the receiver when they had it deep in their territory on 3rd and 22 giving the colts 3 points.Then on another 3rd down,the defender was all over him mugging him giving the colts another first down which led to a touchdown.i saw the whole game this time Hug,Youe Hawks defense was just not disciplined and fucked it up for Wilson.If i were Wilson,I would be very angry at those defenders right now.

they screwed wilson out of a victory,that one that led to a touchdown,it was totally unnessary for him to be mugging that receiver like he did.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I knew the Seahawks wouldn't win once they got into that two minute drill. Running QB's are at a severe disadvantage once they have to start relying heavily upon their arm.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me from a Seahawk fan's perspective that the NFL is looking a little closer at the Hawks for agressive play IE more scrutiny when assessing penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seahawks play smash mouth football as evidensed by what they did to the "toughest" defensive lineman in the NFL.
> 
> Is Goodell trying to flag the tough teams out of existance?  I say Watt and his ilk should wear too too's and skirts to designate them as off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> You know, despite being division rivals, I tend to be ok with the Seahawks....but your rants sometimes make me want to hate them.
Click to expand...


Really?  Well then...insert your own damed rant! 

I was just looking for an excuse to post a couple of pics of Watt's bloody face..


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I knew the Seahawks wouldn't win once they got into that two minute drill. Running QB's are at a severe disadvantage once they have to start relying heavily upon their arm.



Wilson is NOT a 'running quarterback'.  He is a quarterback who can run.  He's definitely a pass-first guy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the Seahawks wouldn't win once they got into that two minute drill. Running QB's are at a severe disadvantage once they have to start relying heavily upon their arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is NOT a 'running quarterback'.  He is a quarterback who can run.  He's definitely a pass-first guy.
Click to expand...


Is that why Pete Carroll encourages Wilson to run any chance he gets and why the big play in that drive was a 22 yard run while the game ended on an interception? Or why Wilson is averaging under 200 ypg throwing through five games; even despite his first and only 300 yard passing game during the season opener?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the Seahawks wouldn't win once they got into that two minute drill. Running QB's are at a severe disadvantage once they have to start relying heavily upon their arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is NOT a 'running quarterback'.  He is a quarterback who can run.  He's definitely a pass-first guy.
Click to expand...


I agree that's how Carroll and Bevell draw it up.  Lately with our O-line woes Wilson hasn't had the time to get much past his first read before he is forced to scamper.  If Wilson had a reasonable amount of time ..yes he would much rather get the ball to our real playmakers than run out of a busted pass protection.  With our O-line injuries any QB that doesn't have Wilson's wheels would have got the snot knocked out of him.  It just isn't as evident how bad our line is because Wilson is such a ninja at escaping trouble when he has to.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the Seahawks wouldn't win once they got into that two minute drill. Running QB's are at a severe disadvantage once they have to start relying heavily upon their arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is NOT a 'running quarterback'.  He is a quarterback who can run.  He's definitely a pass-first guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Pete Carroll encourages Wilson to run any chance he gets and why the big play in that drive was a 22 yard run while the game ended on an interception? Or why Wilson is averaging under 200 ypg throwing through five games; even despite his first and only 300 yard passing game during the season opener?
Click to expand...


What I've seen of the Seahawks playing this year, Wilson has ended up running because the passing game has been going nowhere.  And a lot of that has occurred later in the game.

If Wilson were a run first QB, why would Carroll need to encourage him to run?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is NOT a 'running quarterback'.  He is a quarterback who can run.  He's definitely a pass-first guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Pete Carroll encourages Wilson to run any chance he gets and why the big play in that drive was a 22 yard run while the game ended on an interception? Or why Wilson is averaging under 200 ypg throwing through five games; even despite his first and only 300 yard passing game during the season opener?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I've seen of the Seahawks playing this year, Wilson has ended up running because the passing game has been going nowhere.  And a lot of that has occurred later in the game.
> 
> If Wilson were a run first QB, why would Carroll need to encourage him to run?
Click to expand...


It's simple.  The Seattle Seahawks cannot win on the road.


----------



## HUGGY

Two more games and Percy Harvin can suit up.  

Just sayin...

He claims he is healthy enough and recovered from his hip surgery to play now.  Percy was rehabbing in New York but now he is back with the team and working out.  Legally he is prohibited from playing for the first seven games.  It looks like he will hit the ground running in game 8.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Two more games and Percy Harvin can suit up.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> He claims he is healthy enough and recovered from his hip surgery to play now.  Percy was rehabbing in New York but now he is back with the team and working out.  Legally he is prohibited from playing for the first seven games.  It looks like he will hit the ground running in game 8.



I hope he doesn't try to play before he's ready.  I like Harvin, I don't want him to aggravate things trying to rush back.  If he's healthy and good to go, great!  Just don't rush it and screw things up, Harvin!  You've had enough injury trouble in your career already!


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more games and Percy Harvin can suit up.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> He claims he is healthy enough and recovered from his hip surgery to play now.  Percy was rehabbing in New York but now he is back with the team and working out.  Legally he is prohibited from playing for the first seven games.  It looks like he will hit the ground running in game 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he doesn't try to play before he's ready.  I like Harvin, I don't want him to aggravate things trying to rush back.  If he's healthy and good to go, great!  Just don't rush it and screw things up, Harvin!  You've had enough injury trouble in your career already!
Click to expand...


The recievers won't be expected to get much done until the Hawks O-line gets healthy.  I don't see Russell Okung the all pro left tackle playing for another three weeks..or more.  I'm having a hard time finding an expected return date.  Okung recieved a big toe placial planter ligiment injury week two.  Now I just did a Google on the injury and the player can return three weeks after the injury.  So the Seahawks O-line should be up to nearly full strength within a couple of weeks at worst.  

It isn't just Harvin the Seahawks are looking forward to "returning" to actve status.  Our highest paid reciever is Sidney Rice has caught only ten catches so far this season.

The team has been operating on smoke and mirrors for the last three weeks on offense.  Ya we have a great stable of RBs to keep up appearances and the magical Russell Wilson that can turn shit into shinola when things break down but the League hasn't seen anywhere near what the Hawks are capable of on offense in thier 4-1 start.  

I am counting my lucky stars that the Hawks don't have SFs problems on Offense.  At least we have a strong contingent of recievers once Wilson has time to get them the ball.  What's the deal with the 9ers passing game?  You guys gained over 400 yards against GB THEN somebody pulled the plug...or the rug out from under your recieving corps.  Currently SF is 31st in the league in passing.  We are like 16th.  What does SF have to do to bring up thier Passing?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more games and Percy Harvin can suit up.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> He claims he is healthy enough and recovered from his hip surgery to play now.  Percy was rehabbing in New York but now he is back with the team and working out.  Legally he is prohibited from playing for the first seven games.  It looks like he will hit the ground running in game 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he doesn't try to play before he's ready.  I like Harvin, I don't want him to aggravate things trying to rush back.  If he's healthy and good to go, great!  Just don't rush it and screw things up, Harvin!  You've had enough injury trouble in your career already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The recievers won't be expected to get much done until the Hawks O-line gets healthy.  I don't see Russell Okung the all pro left tackle playing for another three weeks..or more.  I'm having a hard time finding an expected return date.  Okung recieved a big toe placial planter ligiment injury week two.  Now I just did a Google on the injury and the player can return three weeks after the injury.  So the Seahawks O-line should be up to nearly full strength within a couple of weeks at worst.
> 
> It isn't just Harvin the Seahawks are looking forward to "returning" to actve status.  Our highest paid reciever is Sidney Rice has caught only ten catches so far this season.
> 
> The team has been operating on smoke and mirrors for the last three weeks on offense.  Ya we have a great stable of RBs to keep up appearances and the magical Russell Wilson that can turn shit into shinola when things break down but the League hasn't seen anywhere near what the Hawks are capable of on offense in thier 4-1 start.
> 
> I am counting my lucky stars that the Hawks don't have SFs problems on Offense.  At least we have a strong contingent of recievers once Wilson has time to get them the ball.  What's the deal with the 9ers passing game?  You guys gained over 400 yards against GB THEN somebody pulled the plug...or the rug out from under your recieving corps.  Currently SF is 31st in the league in passing.  We are like 16th.  What does SF have to do to bring up thier Passing?
Click to expand...


SF needs better play from their receivers.  They need better play from Kaepernick, too, but I think if he had someone he trusted to throw to other than Boldin it might let him play better.

For whatever reason, Kaep and Vernon Davis don't seem to have the best chemistry.  Davis doesn't get the ball nearly as much as I think he should be.  I don't know, maybe the offense needs to be gone over, new routes and formations worked on, whatever.  But at the moment Boldin is the only threat teams concern themselves with most of the time.

Baldwin has looked decent since they got him in the KC trade, maybe he can finally live up to a little of his potential.  Certainly if Manningham and Crabtree are able to come back and play this year it will help.  But between Kaepernick having sophomore slump issues, lack of quality at the receiver position, and some issues with getting a good mix of playcalling between run and pass, the Niners have just been off on offense so far.

Luckily the team IS built around defense and the run game.  It may be as simple as a desire to use Kaepernick's abilities too much.  They may have focused on him more than they should have.

Seattle has had some of the same issues, but they have been more consistent with the running game.  And Seattle's injury issues have been in different areas offensively.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he doesn't try to play before he's ready.  I like Harvin, I don't want him to aggravate things trying to rush back.  If he's healthy and good to go, great!  Just don't rush it and screw things up, Harvin!  You've had enough injury trouble in your career already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recievers won't be expected to get much done until the Hawks O-line gets healthy.  I don't see Russell Okung the all pro left tackle playing for another three weeks..or more.  I'm having a hard time finding an expected return date.  Okung recieved a big toe placial planter ligiment injury week two.  Now I just did a Google on the injury and the player can return three weeks after the injury.  So the Seahawks O-line should be up to nearly full strength within a couple of weeks at worst.
> 
> It isn't just Harvin the Seahawks are looking forward to "returning" to actve status.  Our highest paid reciever is Sidney Rice has caught only ten catches so far this season.
> 
> The team has been operating on smoke and mirrors for the last three weeks on offense.  Ya we have a great stable of RBs to keep up appearances and the magical Russell Wilson that can turn shit into shinola when things break down but the League hasn't seen anywhere near what the Hawks are capable of on offense in thier 4-1 start.
> 
> I am counting my lucky stars that the Hawks don't have SFs problems on Offense.  At least we have a strong contingent of recievers once Wilson has time to get them the ball.  What's the deal with the 9ers passing game?  You guys gained over 400 yards against GB THEN somebody pulled the plug...or the rug out from under your recieving corps.  Currently SF is 31st in the league in passing.  We are like 16th.  What does SF have to do to bring up thier Passing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SF needs better play from their receivers.  They need better play from Kaepernick, too, but I think if he had someone he trusted to throw to other than Boldin it might let him play better.
> 
> For whatever reason, Kaep and Vernon Davis don't seem to have the best chemistry.  Davis doesn't get the ball nearly as much as I think he should be.  I don't know, maybe the offense needs to be gone over, new routes and formations worked on, whatever.  But at the moment Boldin is the only threat teams concern themselves with most of the time.
> 
> Baldwin has looked decent since they got him in the KC trade, maybe he can finally live up to a little of his potential.  Certainly if Manningham and Crabtree are able to come back and play this year it will help.  But between Kaepernick having sophomore slump issues, lack of quality at the receiver position, and some issues with getting a good mix of playcalling between run and pass, the Niners have just been off on offense so far.
> 
> Luckily the team IS built around defense and the run game.  It may be as simple as a desire to use Kaepernick's abilities too much.  They may have focused on him more than they should have.
> 
> Seattle has had some of the same issues, but they have been more consistent with the running game.  And Seattle's injury issues have been in different areas offensively.
Click to expand...


Here's hoping that both of our teams are up to full strength and firing on all cylinders December 8th when the Hawks roll into Candlestick.  In all probability that game will be make or break for the 49ers to make the playoffs most certainly any realistic chance to repeat NFC West.  Seattle has one of if not the easiest schedules over the next 6 games.  SF has what should be 4 easy games then NO in NO and the Redskins in Washington.  You will probably lose in O'leans.  I would like to see a competitive game with SF.  It would be great to see Crabtree back on the field.  That would take much of the preasure off of Boldin.  

I would really like to see the 9ers come back up to the CLink in the playoffs.  You guys will likely get a wild card if you only lose three more games.  with the exceptions of possibly NO in the Clink and in SF It is doubtfull Seattle will lose more than two more games in the regular season.  If that is true SF will have to win thruout the rest of the regular season to win the West.

As far as the NFC is concerned it is important to Seattle for Brady to have a good day against New Orleans this weekend.  The Pats are at home where they rarely lose.  If the Pats prevail it opens up the NFC to a horse race and makes the NO game in Seattle HUGE!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Pete Carroll encourages Wilson to run any chance he gets and why the big play in that drive was a 22 yard run while the game ended on an interception? Or why Wilson is averaging under 200 ypg throwing through five games; even despite his first and only 300 yard passing game during the season opener?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I've seen of the Seahawks playing this year, Wilson has ended up running because the passing game has been going nowhere.  And a lot of that has occurred later in the game.
> 
> If Wilson were a run first QB, why would Carroll need to encourage him to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's simple.  The Seattle Seahawks cannot win on the road.
Click to expand...


Not convincingly anyways.they have still yet to get over that hump that they can do it in convincing fashion like the niners did it when they had Joe.


----------



## Papageorgio

I thought their comeback win in Chicago was the turning point, but this year, Seattle and the road are still a problem.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I've seen of the Seahawks playing this year, Wilson has ended up running because the passing game has been going nowhere.  And a lot of that has occurred later in the game.
> 
> If Wilson were a run first QB, why would Carroll need to encourage him to run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple.  The Seattle Seahawks cannot win on the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not convincingly anyways.they have still yet to get over that hump that they can do it in convincing fashion like the niners did it when they had Joe.
Click to expand...


Winning ANY game with 4 out of your 6 starting pass protection blockers including a pro bowler and an all pro is somewhat of a challenge.  Winning away games with a full compliment of your team healthy is usually a challenge. 

Considering the reality of starting the majority of the first string pass blockers on the bench it is a miracle the Seahawks won in Houston.  

I have no concern about the Seahawks chances to win any game with any team in any stadium when the team is healthy again.  

Before we indulge in stupid comparrisons to times past with players and coaches that are no longer Seahawks let's see how Seattle does in Arizona and St Louis.

If The Hawks lose one or both of those matchups we can start to speculate the Seahawks ability to win on the road with the present team.

Two plays cost the Seahawks 15 points and a blowout at Indy.  Those kinds of wacky situations that rarely occur in any game and certainly not tied to home or away pressures and almost never to a Seahawk team.  If the officials had correctly called the recovered punt a TD instead of a safety the Hawks would have enjoyed a 17-0 lead in the first half against the Colts.  If JR Sweezy had not allowed the FG blocked and subsequently run in for a TD that would have added 3 points to Seattle and left the Colts still with zero.  I don't see these two fluke plays as an indication Seattle plays poorly on the road.  Seattle actually played well putting themselves in position for the FG attempt and the Refs mistake could hardly be attributed to any favoring of the Colts.  The refs just blew the call(And said so to Pete Carroll when he asked for clarification on Monday)

Once in a while the breaks just favor one team over another in spite of the more normal stats suggesting the game should have gone the other way.


----------



## HUGGY

We need this win against the Titans.  Losing a game by all rights we should have run away with has been traumatic.  Now-a-days in the NFL you are either undefeated or you are crap.

I'm STILL pissed at J R Sweezy!  I hope he breaks his leg this weekend and Carroll can't put that POS back in a Seahawk uni for the rest of the season.

Richard Sherman better get back on his game on Sunday.  He hasn't said a peep this week.  Maybe THAT is not such a bad thing...


----------



## HUGGY

When you look at the last ten years.. The Hawks cannot win onna road.  BUT they can win at home which is more than you can say for the Cardinals...


----------



## HUGGY

6-1

Just sayin...


----------



## HUGGY

Wilson QBR up from 92.6 to 96.6 in seven games. 

Just sayin...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> When you look at the last ten years.. The Hawks cannot win onna road.  BUT they can win at home which is more than you can say for the Cardinals...



congrats to your Hawks Hug.Looks like they have turned the corner of losing the label they cant win convincingly on the road.this was a big win for them.Wilson needs to do a better job of holding on to the ball though,get rid of it if there is nothing there instead of staying in the pocket.they were just lucky they were facing a bad team. Cant afford to play like that once the playoffs start regardless if they have homefield advantage.this is the toughest part of their schedule.after they beat the Lambs in st louis,they will have just a couple more road games to deal with.I see them going either 15-1 or 14-2 depending on what happens in san fran.the toughest game of the season they have left.


----------



## HUGGY

Interesting developement...

The Saints who temporarily lead the NFC at 5-0 are on a bye with a 5-1 record and when they return the Seahawks should easily be 7-1.  Even if the Saints beat the Bills they would only be 6-1.  

I don't see a loss for the Seahawks in the next 4 games then the Saints come to Seattle.  Seattle has a bye before the home game vs NO.  Two weeks to get ready for what appears to be the only competition in the NFC to a Seattle home field advantage in playoffs.

After the Saints game Seattle travels to Candlestick which really is the only realistic  possible trouble for the rest of the 2013 season.  Interesting still is that SF travels to NO in 4 games to play the Saints which they should lose.  That makes the SF Seahawk game VERY important for the 9ers if they will have any thread of hope to win the NFC West...even with a 13-3 record.  They way it is playing out I will not be shocked if the Hawks are no worse than 14-2 at the end of the regular season with the best record in the NFC.


----------



## HUGGY

It's official.  Percy Harvin returned to regular practice from injured reserve today and ran through a special session passing drill with Russell Wilson as the rest of the team enjoyed thier regular Monday off.  Wilson never takes a day off so it wasn't unusual seeing him at the Seahawk's training facility in Renton.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> It's official.  Percy Harvin returned to regular practice from injured reserve today and ran through a special session passing drill with Russell Wilson as the rest of the team enjoyed thier regular Monday off.  Wilson never takes a day off so it wasn't unusual seeing him at the Seahawk's training facility in Renton.



thats why he is destinated for greatness,while everyone else takes the day off,he is practicing working hard  to get better all the time. thats why cal ripken was  so good for so long,he worked harder than everybody else on the team always being the first at the stadium and the last to leave just liek wilson.i remember that cause of his last tour here at royals stadium reading an article on it.


----------



## HUGGY

Popular fulllback Michael Robinson released as the Seahawks trimmed to 53 players was re-signed today.  The Hawks were without a fullback as Ware and Coleman both rookies were injured, Coleman in Thursday's game in AZ.

Robinson had a poor camp plus he had a 2.5 mill salary.  He also had an undiagnosed ilness that was thought to be a mystery flu and turned out to be a bad med reaction that nearly shut down his kidneys.  The "strange ilness" contributed to Robinson's bad camp and release.

Robinson's return isn't just a "fill in".  He adds greatly to blocking for Lynch..protection for Wilson and he has great hands on the short pass.  His YAC is awesome.  Robinson scored several TDs last season catching passes and busting several tackles in the red zone.

The good news for the Hawks just keeps coming...  For the fans also..  The Real Rob Report has been missed greatly.  Michael's locker room interviews were the best inside 411 any football fan anywhere ever had.   I for one am looking forward to Robinson getting back in uniform and back behind the camera for the Insider's" look at my Hawks.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poozz9kzUeU]Seahawks Training camp 2013 (Real Rob Report) - YouTube[/ame]

Check out #26 in this highlight video from last season... I think you will understand my excitement getting Robinson back in a Hawk uni...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ic5S-Bkpms]Michael Robinson Highlights [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

The Seahawks need to hire two decent tackles for the O-Line and CUT McQuistan, Bowie and that scum paid mole Sweezy.  Sweezy needs to be investigated for taking a bribe or bribes in attempts to scuttle the Seahawk's games.  No way in HELL he practices well enough to fool our line coaches and plays like that in games that count.  He's dirty.  

Wilson has got to stop listening to the O co-ordinator about staying in the pocket when it is collapsing.  He is better than that.  All he has to do is run.  He has shown he can do it yet tonight and in the last two games he has hesitated and he is getting beat to shit for that hesitation.  Whomever has told him to stay in the pocket at all cost needs to shut the fuck up!


----------



## HUGGY

Memo to Pete Carroll...

*Percy Harvin will add nothing to the Seahawk Offense if Wilson does not get time to throw the ball.*


----------



## HUGGY

Dateline Misery..

Major prime time Seahawk Suckage in St Louis...

The Mighty Seahawks gain 38 yards in the first half !!!

Hail to King Russell Wilson..  Not !

The Offense was offensive...  That is all.


----------



## HUGGY

How good are the Seahawks?

They won an NFL football game scoring two TDs on just 135 total yards on Offense.

That may be an NFL record.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> How good are the Seahawks?
> 
> They won an NFL football game scoring two TDs on just 135 total yards on Offense.
> 
> That may be an NFL record.



Almost surely not.

Teams have won games on defensive and special teams points before.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> How good are the Seahawks?
> 
> They won an NFL football game scoring two TDs on just 135 total yards on Offense.
> 
> That may be an NFL record.



The fucking world doesn't revolve around the Shehawks. 

The fewest yards gained in an NFL game and still won 47 by the Houston Texans.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/recap?gameId=221208023 FTA:

The Steelers (7-5-1) were 6-1-1 in their previous eight games, the NFL's best record over that span except for Atlanta's 7-0-1, yet lost to a first-year team that completed only three passes and had only three first downs. The Texans were outgained 422-47, the fewest yards ever by a winning team in NFL history.

Thanks Huggy, keep bitchin, you keep proving me right.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How good are the Seahawks?
> 
> They won an NFL football game scoring two TDs on just 135 total yards on Offense.
> 
> That may be an NFL record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking world doesn't revolve around the Shehawks.
> 
> The fewest yards gained in an NFL game and still won 47 by the Houston Texans.
> 
> Houston Texans vs. Pittsburgh Steelers - Recap - December 08, 2002 - ESPN FTA:
> 
> The Steelers (7-5-1) were 6-1-1 in their previous eight games, the NFL's best record over that span except for Atlanta's 7-0-1, yet lost to a first-year team that completed only three passes and had only three first downs. The Texans were outgained 422-47, the fewest yards ever by a winning team in NFL history.
> 
> Thanks Huggy, keep bitchin, *you keep proving me right*.
Click to expand...


That's the least I can do.  Being right is very important to some people.  Me ?  Not so much.  I like to believe that there is still a lot to learn.

As far as the world not revolving around the Seahawks..  You are in error !!!  

BUT I bow down to the Houston Texans...        THAT's an awesome record !!


----------



## HUGGY

Seahawks have sucked thier way to 8-1 ...best start in team history ...12 consecutive home wins..


----------



## rightwinger

OT against Tampon Bay........At Home?

Super Bowl contender


----------



## Samson

rightwinger said:


> OT against Tampon Bay........At Home?
> 
> Super Bowl contender





OT against Tampa Bay!!!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT against Tampon Bay........At Home?
> 
> Super Bowl contender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT against Tampa Bay!!!
Click to expand...


A win is a win. As long as they keep finding ways to win they will do well.


----------



## Montrovant

RetiredGySgt said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT against Tampon Bay........At Home?
> 
> Super Bowl contender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT against Tampa Bay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A win is a win. As long as they keep finding ways to win they will do well.
Click to expand...


There should be concern that they aren't beating up the bad teams like they should....but 8-1 is 8-1.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT against Tampa Bay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A win is a win. As long as they keep finding ways to win they will do well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be concern that they aren't beating up the bad teams like they should....but 8-1 is 8-1.
Click to expand...


I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How good are the Seahawks?
> 
> They won an NFL football game scoring two TDs on just 135 total yards on Offense.
> 
> That may be an NFL record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking world doesn't revolve around the Shehawks.
> 
> The fewest yards gained in an NFL game and still won 47 by the Houston Texans.
> 
> Houston Texans vs. Pittsburgh Steelers - Recap - December 08, 2002 - ESPN FTA:
> 
> The Steelers (7-5-1) were 6-1-1 in their previous eight games, the NFL's best record over that span except for Atlanta's 7-0-1, yet lost to a first-year team that completed only three passes and had only three first downs. The Texans were outgained 422-47, the fewest yards ever by a winning team in NFL history.
> 
> Thanks Huggy, keep bitchin, *you keep proving me right*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the least I can do.  Being right is very important to some people.  Me ?  Not so much.  I like to believe that there is still a lot to learn.
> 
> As far as the world not revolving around the Seahawks..  You are in error !!!
> 
> BUT I bow down to the Houston Texans...        THAT's an awesome record !!
Click to expand...


The Texans? They aren't very good, why do you think they are good?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking world doesn't revolve around the Shehawks.
> 
> The fewest yards gained in an NFL game and still won 47 by the Houston Texans.
> 
> Houston Texans vs. Pittsburgh Steelers - Recap - December 08, 2002 - ESPN FTA:
> 
> The Steelers (7-5-1) were 6-1-1 in their previous eight games, the NFL's best record over that span except for Atlanta's 7-0-1, yet lost to a first-year team that completed only three passes and had only three first downs. The Texans were outgained 422-47, the fewest yards ever by a winning team in NFL history.
> 
> Thanks Huggy, keep bitchin, *you keep proving me right*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the least I can do.  Being right is very important to some people.  Me ?  Not so much.  I like to believe that there is still a lot to learn.
> 
> As far as the world not revolving around the Seahawks..  You are in error !!!
> 
> BUT I bow down to the Houston Texans...        THAT's an awesome record !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Texans? They aren't very good, why do you think they are good?
Click to expand...


They played the Colts tougher than the Broncos did.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> A win is a win. As long as they keep finding ways to win they will do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be concern that they aren't beating up the bad teams like they should....but 8-1 is 8-1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.
Click to expand...


The Bucs have more talent than you'd expect from an 0-8 team....but they are not good.  They have had locker room problems all year.  Their star running back is out.  They have been using Revis in zone rather than man coverage, and he may not be 100%.  The team has been surrounded by drama and the coach has been at the heart of most of it.  It's been a train wreck in Tampa this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the least I can do.  Being right is very important to some people.  Me ?  Not so much.  I like to believe that there is still a lot to learn.
> 
> As far as the world not revolving around the Seahawks..  You are in error !!!
> 
> BUT I bow down to the Houston Texans...        THAT's an awesome record !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Texans? They aren't very good, why do you think they are good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They played the Colts tougher than the Broncos did.
Click to expand...


they got a damn good defense as well,just no offense.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Texans? They aren't very good, why do you think they are good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They played the Colts tougher than the Broncos did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they got a damn good defense as well,just no offense.
Click to expand...


Not true.  Thier offense was VERY good at times early in the game.  Inexperienced is probably a better description plus the head coach/play caller had to go to the hospital. 

I'm not saying that the second game for thier new QB was important or anything to have the support of the head coach at a critical time late in the game.. But I am saying that the new QB could have probably used the input and support of Kubiac late in the game.   

Kubiac was an asshole for whimping out just when his new QB needed him.  Or in other words... The head coach and offensive signal caller probably wasn't much help for his brand new QB from a hospital bed.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They played the Colts tougher than the Broncos did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they got a damn good defense as well,just no offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  Thier offense was VERY good at times early in the game.  Inexperienced is probably a better description plus the head coach/play caller had to go to the hospital.
> 
> I'm not saying that the second game for thier new QB was important or anything to have the support of the head coach at a critical time late in the game.. But I am saying that the new QB could have probably used the input and support of Kubiac late in the game.
> 
> *Kubiac was an asshole for whimping out just when his new QB needed him.*  Or in other words... The head coach and offensive signal caller probably wasn't much help for his brand new QB from a hospital bed.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> OT against Tampon Bay........At Home?
> 
> Super Bowl contender



yeah Hug,as much as I hate to admit it,thats not the making of a superbowl contender. that was embarrassing to me yesterday.If that had happened against the saints at home,i could hold my head up high and talk about the great come back win down by 3 touchdowns.But the winless Bucs? that was embarrassing as a Hawks fan their performance they gave.im beginning to think they have the mindset they can just show up and win now because of their record.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RetiredGySgt said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT against Tampon Bay........At Home?
> 
> Super Bowl contender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT against Tampa Bay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A win is a win. As long as they keep finding ways to win they will do well.
Click to expand...


Yeah but that kind of lameduck performance laying an egg on defense like they did in the first half  putting the offense in a hole like they did,wont cut it in a couple weeks anymore when they play teams like the saints.

Unless they bring their A game like they did when they played the niners earlier this year,they cant expect to show up and give that kind of performance against quality teams like the saints and expect to win.Even at home games as the Bucs just proved.they are going to have to turn it up a huge notch is they expect to beat the saints here in a couple weeks.

coming out laying an egg against creampuff teams like the lambs and Bucs is one thing,but they cant expect to come out and play like that against teams like the saints even at home,and expect to keep winning,they are going to have to get their act together and start playing the way they are capable of and turn it up a notch if they expect to win homefield advantage and get to the superbowl.

I had this game and the saints game automatically penciled in as victorys.Till they start playing like they did against the niners earlier in the year,I cant pick them to win any games till then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> A win is a win. As long as they keep finding ways to win they will do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be concern that they aren't beating up the bad teams like they should....but 8-1 is 8-1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.
Click to expand...


Thats actually a good point Huggy has here.I was reading about that game in USA TODAY and THEY mentioned that the Bucs in their 0-8 start,that 4 of those 8 games they lost were only by a field goal or less,so they just may be a much better team than what their record indicates.

Like Huggy said,now if that had been the Jags they played like that against,then yeah,Huggy here would have something serious to worry about. Or if they go up to atlanta and cant stop THAT non existent running game as well,then they do have something serious to worry about then as well.

Hug also called it correctly that they brought their A game against them.Wilson was saying that all the teams out there know they are a very good football team so they are all brininging their A games against them which they did.they pulled out all stops at trying to win this game against the hawks.wilson also mentioned,had they won this game,that would have turned their season around and they would have had something very positive to go into next season about so they were pulling out all stops they had to beat the Hawks and the hawks i think,just thought they could show up.they  better learn quickly,they cant do that anymore.just show up for games and expect to win.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be concern that they aren't beating up the bad teams like they should....but 8-1 is 8-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats actually a good point Huggy has here.I was reading about that game in USA TODAY and THEY mentioned that the Bucs in their 0-8 start,that 4 of those 8 games they lost were only by a field goal or less,so they just may be a much better team than what their record indicates.
> 
> Like Huggy said,now if that had been the Jags they played like that against,then yeah,Huggy here would have something serious to worry about. Or if they go up to atlanta and cant stop THAT non existent running game as well,then they do have something serious to worry about then as well.
> 
> Hug also called it correctly that they brought their A game against them.Wilson was saying that all the teams out there know they are a very good football team so they are all brininging their A games against them which they did.they pulled out all stops at trying to win this game against the hawks.wilson also mentioned,had they won this game,that would have turned their season around and they would have had something very positive to go into next season about so they were pulling out all stops they had to beat the Hawks and the hawks i think,just thought they could show up.they  better learn quickly,they cant do that anymore.just show up for games and expect to win.
Click to expand...


Specifically what happened in the last two games is that the Bucs picked on a tendency of the Hawks, exposed by the Rams, to attempt to strip the football in all tackling situations.  This has worked well for Seattle earlier on in the season, as they are in or nearly at the lead in that(turnovers recovered) catagory.  The other thing Seattle has been doing is over pursuing at the line of scrimmage in defending running plays and the runners in the last two games have been more patient and hitting holes that have developed as the Hawks over run blocking assignments.  This tendency can and will be corrected.  Some work on releasing from blocks and a more patient approach ...staying in thier lanes... and most of those 6-12 yard runs will be stopped at 2-3 yrds.  

It has been the over running of the running defense of the Seahawks that has allowed the Rams and last weekend the Bucs to execute 9/10 third downs in the first half.  It isn't likely that the Bucs would have scored a single TD if not allowed to run thier way into the red zone.  Strangely it is the speed and athleticism of Seattle that has been used against them recently in the first halves of the last two games.


----------



## HUGGY

*Seahawks SUCK !!!! *

Maybe so... but they don't suck as much as this season's Atlanta Falcons.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats actually a good point Huggy has here.I was reading about that game in USA TODAY and THEY mentioned that the Bucs in their 0-8 start,that 4 of those 8 games they lost were only by a field goal or less,so they just may be a much better team than what their record indicates.
> 
> Like Huggy said,now if that had been the Jags they played like that against,then yeah,Huggy here would have something serious to worry about. Or if they go up to atlanta and cant stop THAT non existent running game as well,then they do have something serious to worry about then as well.
> 
> Hug also called it correctly that they brought their A game against them.Wilson was saying that all the teams out there know they are a very good football team so they are all brininging their A games against them which they did.they pulled out all stops at trying to win this game against the hawks.wilson also mentioned,had they won this game,that would have turned their season around and they would have had something very positive to go into next season about so they were pulling out all stops they had to beat the Hawks and the hawks i think,just thought they could show up.they  better learn quickly,they cant do that anymore.just show up for games and expect to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically what happened in the last two games is that the Bucs picked on a tendency of the Hawks, exposed by the Rams, to attempt to strip the football in all tackling situations.  This has worked well for Seattle earlier on in the season, as they are in or nearly at the lead in that(turnovers recovered) catagory.  The other thing Seattle has been doing is over pursuing at the line of scrimmage in defending running plays and the runners in the last two games have been more patient and hitting holes that have developed as the Hawks over run blocking assignments.  This tendency can and will be corrected.  Some work on releasing from blocks and a more patient approach ...staying in thier lanes... and most of those 6-12 yard runs will be stopped at 2-3 yrds.
> 
> It has been the over running of the running defense of the Seahawks that has allowed the Rams and last weekend the Bucs to execute 9/10 third downs in the first half.  It isn't likely that the Bucs would have scored a single TD if not allowed to run thier way into the red zone.  Strangely it is the speed and athleticism of Seattle that has been used against them recently in the first halves of the last two games.
Click to expand...


that explains their defensive problems recently.Whats your take on the Hawks offense against the rams? Its embarrassing as a Hawks fan to know that we had trouble scoring touchdowns against them up in St Louis which doesnt make any sense.Look at the niners,they had no problems after the first quarter scoring against them and that was with Bradford.

Look at the Titans,they dont have a special explosive offense,yet THEY had no problems putting up a bunch of points scoring against them in St Loius last week.

The Lambs have a good defense Hug,but ONLY when they play the Hawks do they have a good defense.They have had our number the last 2 years causing them problems on offense.


----------



## Samson

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> A win is a win. As long as they keep finding ways to win they will do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be concern that they aren't beating up the bad teams like they should....but 8-1 is 8-1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.
Click to expand...


I think we're all in agreement.

Shehawgs = over-rated
Tampon Bay = under-rated


----------



## HUGGY

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be concern that they aren't beating up the bad teams like they should....but 8-1 is 8-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we're all in agreement.
> 
> Shehawgs = over-rated
> Tampon Bay = under-rated
Click to expand...


They are who they are.  

Sea 8-1
TB  0-8

I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're all in agreement.
> 
> Shehawgs = over-rated
> Tampon Bay = under-rated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
Click to expand...


You'd rather be 8-1 instead of 0-8, could you post anything dumber?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're all in agreement.
> 
> Shehawgs = over-rated
> Tampon Bay = under-rated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather be 8-1 instead of 0-8, could you post anything dumber?
Click to expand...


Being a slave to opinion I promise to try harder !!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're all in agreement.
> 
> Shehawgs = over-rated
> Tampon Bay = under-rated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather be 8-1 instead of 0-8, could you post anything dumber?
Click to expand...


He could take lessons and a cue from you on how to look like a retard if he wanted to by posting retarded posts by  saying Kurt Warner is not a great quarterback if he wanted to start posting looking like a retard.
He would just have to have a long consultation with you on how to post and look  like a retard at the same time.


----------



## HUGGY

OK... It's Wednesday afternoon and here we Seahawk fans are way in over our heads.

We have never been 7-1 let alone the possibility of 9-1.  It's getting hard to breath at these altitudes...

I really don't know how the Chiefs fans are doing it..

8-1 ... a game and a half in the lead in the NFC.   

Fortunately for the Falcons they pissed off the Seahawks in the playoffs with a 24 seconds to a field goal after Wilson and Co had come from way behind to take the lead.  The Hawks players probably won't let the thought of losing that game enter into thier will to beat Atlanta Sunday...probably...


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather be 8-1 instead of 0-8, could you post anything dumber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could take lessons and a cue from you on how to look like a retard if he wanted to by posting retarded posts by  saying Kurt Warner is not a great quarterback if he wanted to start posting looking like a retard.
> He would just have to have a long consultation with you on how to post and look  like a retard at the same time.
Click to expand...


Warner is an average QB, he is not even a HOF. ken Anderson, Ken Stabler, John Brodie are all good QB's that did not make the HOF.

Great QB's make the HOF, Montana, Elway, Marino, Fouts, Brady, Manning, Bradshaw, Tarkington are all great QB's, Warner is no where near their levels.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather be 8-1 instead of 0-8, could you post anything dumber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could take lessons and a cue from you on how to look like a retard if he wanted to by posting retarded posts by  saying Kurt Warner is not a great quarterback if he wanted to start posting looking like a retard.
> He would just have to have a long consultation with you on how to post and look  like a retard at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warner is an average QB, he is not even a HOF. ken Anderson, Ken Stabler, John Brodie are all good QB's that did not make the HOF.
> 
> Great QB's make the HOF, Montana, Elway, Marino, Fouts, Brady, Manning, Bradshaw, Tarkington are all great QB's, Warner is no where near their levels.
Click to expand...


Would you girls take your little squabble about a guy that WAS a two time SB MVP phenom and then fell off the radar somewhere else.  Warner was Tebowing before Tebow was a gleam in Jeebuses eye.  His godboy routine was annoying.  I'm glad he got bad just as fast as he got good.  He was unbeatable for *a couple of years*.  He had the best pass catching RB and group of recievers in his little run.  You cannot take that away from him.  His biggest problem was that he was old when he got discovered and probably lost his physical abilities as the nature of the NFL...injuries and free agency ...etc..ate up his targets.  Plus as is the nature of the NFL teams developed the means to defeat the St Louis offense.  Plus he wasn't mobile.  He just wasn't a "legend" long enough to warrant a HOF slot.  PLus nobody likes the fact that that stupid C**T took the Rams outta LA almost before her late husband had been burried or cremated or whatever they did with him..


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to break it to youz gize but that 0-8 team is a pretty good team.  I know...0-8 should speak for itself.  Watching them play today thier record makes no sense.  I can't believe they haven't won any games this season.  Now...The Jags are sucky ... But TB is a way better team than thier record would indicate.  I'm not saying they should have beaten the Hawks ... but those 21 points in the first half didn't put themselves on the scoreboard.  Thier QB played his ass off.  In the first half TB was like 9/10 on 3rd down conversions.  The kid is very accurate and for the most part makes good decisions.   TB has a vey good defense also.    This is the first time I've seen em play this season.  They must have brought thier A+ game today cuz I can think of a lot of other teams they would have beaten playing like they did this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're all in agreement.
> 
> Shehawgs = over-rated
> Tampon Bay = under-rated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
Click to expand...


Color me unimpressed

For an 8-1 team they seem complacent. SeaHawks have never won anything. Making the playoffs or winning the division is not enough. The Hawks have never had a team this good, their time to win is now. They need to be hungry

They had better turn on a switch by playoff time or they will be another Seattle Mariners of 2001. Win all time record 116 in regular season and flop in the playoffs


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're all in agreement.
> 
> Shehawgs = over-rated
> Tampon Bay = under-rated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Color me unimpressed
> 
> For an 8-1 team they seem complacent. SeaHawks have never won anything. Making the playoffs or winning the division is not enough. The Hawks have never had a team this good, their time to win is now. They need to be hungry
> 
> They had better turn on a switch by playoff time or they will be another Seattle Mariners of 2001. Win all time record 116 in regular season and flop in the playoffs
Click to expand...


For The Love Of God ... !!!!!

Relax ... !!!!!

We here up in the rainy ... cold...windy.... Emerald City... know EXACTLY why we have been just suuking out some of our wins.

The O-Line has been a joke.  Wilson has had no time to check down his reads.  For much of the first 9 games this season we have had only two of the five linemen with any experience.  Injuries have devastated the Hawks on the O-line.  The good news is that these injuries all happened early.  They happened to very good players that will all be back on line within the next two games against the hapless Vikings and Atlanta.  Then we have  a bye.  We should be in good shape with the addition of the mystical, magical...mercurial  Percy Harvin coming out of the bye.  

The REALLY good news for the Seahawks is that our crazy good(pass) defense is fully intact and injury free.

We have had issues on run defense but nothing that can't be dealt with in coaching tecnique.  The boys have just been trying too hard and over runnning gaps leaving holes to run through.  No big whoop!

This team could very well be 10-1 going into the get well bye.

If Y'all wanna wring yo little wrists about a team THIS weekend... try the 9ers... Carolina is great against the run and THAT is how SF has been winning lately.  I pick Carolina to take the 49ers out of the NFC West hunt this weekend.

So THERE !!!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could take lessons and a cue from you on how to look like a retard if he wanted to by posting retarded posts by  saying Kurt Warner is not a great quarterback if he wanted to start posting looking like a retard.
> He would just have to have a long consultation with you on how to post and look  like a retard at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warner is an average QB, he is not even a HOF. ken Anderson, Ken Stabler, John Brodie are all good QB's that did not make the HOF.
> 
> Great QB's make the HOF, Montana, Elway, Marino, Fouts, Brady, Manning, Bradshaw, Tarkington are all great QB's, Warner is no where near their levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you girls take your little squabble about a guy that WAS a two time SB MVP phenom and then fell off the radar somewhere else.  Warner was Tebowing before Tebow was a gleam in Jeebuses eye.  His godboy routine was annoying.  I'm glad he got bad just as fast as he got good.  He was unbeatable for *a couple of years*.  He had the best pass catching RB and group of recievers in his little run.  You cannot take that away from him.  His biggest problem was that he was old when he got discovered and probably lost his physical abilities as the nature of the NFL...injuries and free agency ...etc..ate up his targets.  Plus as is the nature of the NFL teams developed the means to defeat the St Louis offense.  Plus he wasn't mobile.  He just wasn't a "legend" long enough to warrant a HOF slot.  PLus nobody likes the fact that that stupid C**T took the Rams outta LA almost before her late husband had been burried or cremated or whatever they did with him..
Click to expand...


That was my point, he had some success, but overall he was an average quarterback, like Hasselback.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me unimpressed
> 
> For an 8-1 team they seem complacent. SeaHawks have never won anything. Making the playoffs or winning the division is not enough. The Hawks have never had a team this good, their time to win is now. They need to be hungry
> 
> They had better turn on a switch by playoff time or they will be another Seattle Mariners of 2001. Win all time record 116 in regular season and flop in the playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For The Love Of God ... !!!!!
> 
> Relax ... !!!!!
> 
> We here up in the rainy ... cold...windy.... Emerald City... know EXACTLY why we have been just suuking out some of our wins.
> 
> The O-Line has been a joke.  Wilson has had no time to check down his reads.  For much of the first 9 games this season we have had only two of the five linemen with any experience.  Injuries have devastated the Hawks on the O-line.  The good news is that these injuries all happened early.  They happened to very good players that will all be back on line within the next two games against the hapless Vikings and Atlanta.  Then we have  a bye.  We should be in good shape with the addition of the mystical, magical...mercurial  Percy Harvin coming out of the bye.
> 
> The REALLY good news for the Seahawks is that our crazy good(pass) defense is fully intact and injury free.
> 
> We have had issues on run defense but nothing that can't be dealt with in coaching tecnique.  The boys have just been trying too hard and over runnning gaps leaving holes to run through.  No big whoop!
> 
> This team could very well be 10-1 going into the get well bye.
> 
> If Y'all wanna wring yo little wrists about a team THIS weekend... try the 9ers... Carolina is great against the run and THAT is how SF has been winning lately.  I pick Carolina to take the 49ers out of the NFC West hunt this weekend.
> 
> So THERE !!!
Click to expand...


but that doesnt explain why a crappy tream like the titans who hardly have a dangerous offense was able to score points at will against the Lambs though finding them to be easy pickens.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather be 8-1 instead of 0-8, could you post anything dumber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could take lessons and a cue from you on how to look like a retard if he wanted to by posting retarded posts by  saying Kurt Warner is not a great quarterback if he wanted to start posting looking like a retard.
> He would just have to have a long consultation with you on how to post and look  like a retard at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warner is an average QB, he is not even a HOF. ken Anderson, Ken Stabler, John Brodie are all good QB's that did not make the HOF.
> 
> Great QB's make the HOF, Montana, Elway, Marino, Fouts, Brady, Manning, Bradshaw, Tarkington are all great QB's, Warner is no where near their levels.
Click to expand...


as always,you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.I already addressed that issue and shot down that pathetic rambling of yours on that thread.

None of those QBS you mentioned,set the kind of records that warner did or turned around two doormat franchises.give it up,you were schooled back then on that thread.

im not going to repeat myself again after taking you to school there.stop whining and grasping at straws and accept it you have been proven wrong.He started late in his career when he was old so he didnt have near as much time to do what all those quarterbacks did.

as always,your comparing apples to oranges,anderson,stabler and brodie,started right out of college in the NFL,Warner did not.warner was overlooked,they were not. give it up and stop whining.

only an immature troll would keep ignoring the FACT i mentioend a hundred times that before warner got to the lambs and cardinals,they were doormat franchises and have been ever since.Warner excelled at reading defenses and the only QB according to what the broadcasters always said that had a quicker release that he did was Dan Marino.

i dont even know WHY i defend warner since i didnt even like him in the first place for coddling with that evil bitch **** Georgia.I didnt even like warner,but unlike you,im not immature to where i cant admit to being proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warner is an average QB, he is not even a HOF. ken Anderson, Ken Stabler, John Brodie are all good QB's that did not make the HOF.
> 
> Great QB's make the HOF, Montana, Elway, Marino, Fouts, Brady, Manning, Bradshaw, Tarkington are all great QB's, Warner is no where near their levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you girls take your little squabble about a guy that WAS a two time SB MVP phenom and then fell off the radar somewhere else.  Warner was Tebowing before Tebow was a gleam in Jeebuses eye.  His godboy routine was annoying.  I'm glad he got bad just as fast as he got good.  He was unbeatable for *a couple of years*.  He had the best pass catching RB and group of recievers in his little run.  You cannot take that away from him.  His biggest problem was that he was old when he got discovered and probably lost his physical abilities as the nature of the NFL...injuries and free agency ...etc..ate up his targets.  Plus as is the nature of the NFL teams developed the means to defeat the St Louis offense.  Plus he wasn't mobile.  He just wasn't a "legend" long enough to warrant a HOF slot.  PLus nobody likes the fact that that stupid C**T took the Rams outta LA almost before her late husband had been burried or cremated or whatever they did with him..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my point, he had some success, but overall he was an average quarterback, like Hasselback.
Click to expand...


bullshit as always from you troll.Hasselback did not set records like warner did that myself and others spelled out to you dummies stlye and neither did anderson,brodie,or stabler.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me unimpressed
> 
> For an 8-1 team they seem complacent. SeaHawks have never won anything. Making the playoffs or winning the division is not enough. The Hawks have never had a team this good, their time to win is now. They need to be hungry
> 
> They had better turn on a switch by playoff time or they will be another Seattle Mariners of 2001. Win all time record 116 in regular season and flop in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For The Love Of God ... !!!!!
> 
> Relax ... !!!!!
> 
> We here up in the rainy ... cold...windy.... Emerald City... know EXACTLY why we have been just suuking out some of our wins.
> 
> The O-Line has been a joke.  Wilson has had no time to check down his reads.  For much of the first 9 games this season we have had only two of the five linemen with any experience.  Injuries have devastated the Hawks on the O-line.  The good news is that these injuries all happened early.  They happened to very good players that will all be back on line within the next two games against the hapless Vikings and Atlanta.  Then we have  a bye.  We should be in good shape with the addition of the mystical, magical...mercurial  Percy Harvin coming out of the bye.
> 
> The REALLY good news for the Seahawks is that our crazy good(pass) defense is fully intact and injury free.
> 
> We have had issues on run defense but nothing that can't be dealt with in coaching tecnique.  The boys have just been trying too hard and over runnning gaps leaving holes to run through.  No big whoop!
> 
> This team could very well be 10-1 going into the get well bye.
> 
> If Y'all wanna wring yo little wrists about a team THIS weekend... try the 9ers... Carolina is great against the run and THAT is how SF has been winning lately.  I pick Carolina to take the 49ers out of the NFC West hunt this weekend.
> 
> So THERE !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but that doesnt explain why a crappy tream like the titans who hardly have a dangerous offense was able to score points at will against the Lambs though finding them to be easy pickens.
Click to expand...


Didn't see the game.  I did see Jake Locker up here at the U of W for his college career though.  I don't even know if he played against St Louis.. BUT if he did ...the thing about Locker is that he is capable of really good play and really bad decisions.  He is very fast on his feet..maybe the fastest white QB in the NFL.  At Washington he could light it up against ANY team or stink it up against ANY team.  Locker winning a football game against any team doesn't surprise me.  Thing is that he is inconsistant.  I wouldn't want him on my team cuz you just never know which Jake Locker you will get from week to week.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could take lessons and a cue from you on how to look like a retard if he wanted to by posting retarded posts by  saying Kurt Warner is not a great quarterback if he wanted to start posting looking like a retard.
> He would just have to have a long consultation with you on how to post and look  like a retard at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warner is an average QB, he is not even a HOF. ken Anderson, Ken Stabler, John Brodie are all good QB's that did not make the HOF.
> 
> Great QB's make the HOF, Montana, Elway, Marino, Fouts, Brady, Manning, Bradshaw, Tarkington are all great QB's, Warner is no where near their levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.I already addressed that issue and shot down that pathetic rambling of yours on that thread.
> 
> None of those QBS you mentioned,set the kind of records that warner did or turned around two doormat franchises.give it up,you were schooled back then on that thread.
> 
> im not going to repeat myself again after taking you to school there.stop whining and grasping at straws and accept it you have been proven wrong.He started late in his career so he didnt have near as much time to do what all those quarterbacks did.
> 
> as always,your comparing apples to oranges,anderson,stabler and brodie,started right out of college in the NFL,Warner did not.warner was overlooked,they were not. give it up and stop whining.
Click to expand...


How stupid can you get. Warner will NEVER be a HOF QB, his numbers were average, he is average. Those that elect to the football HOF know he was average. 

So, you can pipe all the shit you want, the fact is most all the experts disagree with your limited opinion. He went to the Packer training camp and got cut. So drafted or not, he was not good enough to make the Packers. 

As most will tell you and you will fruitlessly argue, the guy was average, not below average but average, not great, average. Great goes to the HOF, which Warner will never go. End of Argument.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warner is an average QB, he is not even a HOF. ken Anderson, Ken Stabler, John Brodie are all good QB's that did not make the HOF.
> 
> Great QB's make the HOF, Montana, Elway, Marino, Fouts, Brady, Manning, Bradshaw, Tarkington are all great QB's, Warner is no where near their levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always,you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.I already addressed that issue and shot down that pathetic rambling of yours on that thread.
> 
> None of those QBS you mentioned,set the kind of records that warner did or turned around two doormat franchises.give it up,you were schooled back then on that thread.
> 
> im not going to repeat myself again after taking you to school there.stop whining and grasping at straws and accept it you have been proven wrong.He started late in his career so he didnt have near as much time to do what all those quarterbacks did.
> 
> as always,your comparing apples to oranges,anderson,stabler and brodie,started right out of college in the NFL,Warner did not.warner was overlooked,they were not. give it up and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How stupid can you get. Warner will NEVER be a HOF QB, his numbers were average, he is average. Those that elect to the football HOF know he was average.
> 
> So, you can pipe all the shit you want, the fact is most all the experts disagree with your limited opinion. He went to the Packer training camp and got cut. So drafted or not, he was not good enough to make the Packers.
> 
> As most will tell you and you will fruitlessly argue, the guy was average, not below average but average, not great, average. Great goes to the HOF, which Warner will never go. End of Argument.
Click to expand...


AGAIN troll,overlooked and you keep ignoring the stuff i said on that OTHER thread the manning vs rothlesberger thread,that took you to school.

how convenint.  AGAIN,warner did things far more impressive than what steve young did who IS in the hall of fame so he is and proved he was a great QB,so yeah end of argument.again keep ignoring all the stuff i said on that thread,that just shows how immature you really are.

again i dont even like warner so i could care less if your so  immatrue and  so obsessed with this that you want to keep rambling on senselessly,thats your problem.i took you to school on that thread,others got it,you did not.end of story.its all over there on that other thread for everyone to view how i took you to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> PLus nobody likes the fact that that stupid C**T took the Rams outta LA almost before her late husband had been burried or cremated or whatever they did with him..



thats why I dont even like warner in the first place was his coddled that evil bitch woman.he claims to be such a christian yet he coddles that evil woman.whata hypocrite.some people here are incapable of doing what i do,looking past their obvious hatred over the guy for something,in my case its his hypocrisy,and being objective and open minded enough to look past and ignore what an a hole warner was but at the same time,be objective enough to see that he was an amazing great quarterback who had he not started late in life,would easily be in the hall now.

somehow even when you spell it out dummies stlye to people that steve young is in the HOF and accomplisned not near as much as warner,somehow someone has the logic here warner doesnt belong in the hof.sorry but if steve young is in,then warner should be in as well.duh.

if warner isnt in,no way in hell should steve young be in the HOF.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLus nobody likes the fact that that stupid C**T took the Rams outta LA almost before her late husband had been burried or cremated or whatever they did with him..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I dont even like warner in the first place was his coddled that evil bitch woman.he claims to be such a christian yet he coddles that evil woman.whata hypocrite.some people here are incapable of doing what i do,looking past their obvious hatred over the guy for something,in my case its his hypocrisy,and being objective and open minded enough to look past and ignore what an a hole warner was but at the same time,be objective enough to see that he was an amazing great quarterback who had he not started late in life,would easily be in the hall now.
> 
> somehow even when you spell it out dummies stlye to people that steve young is in the HOF and accomplisned not near as much as warner,somehow someone has the logic here warner doesnt belong in the hof.sorry but if steve young is in,then warner should be in as well.duh.
> 
> if warner isnt in,no way in hell should steve young be in the HOF.
Click to expand...


Young is an interesting case.  He is almost just an extension of Montana in Walsh's system which is really the engine that put Joe and Steve into the HOF.  Thing about Young is he has a longer history in the NFL than Warner.  Steve also did much more for his team than just flick the ball to rice.  Young put his ass out there time after time being the running QB as well as the passer.  I don't think there is any question that if I was assembling an all time modern era team that I would pick Young way before I would take Warner.  Truth be told I think I would take Young before I would take Montana.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warner is an average QB, he is not even a HOF. ken Anderson, Ken Stabler, John Brodie are all good QB's that did not make the HOF.
> 
> Great QB's make the HOF, Montana, Elway, Marino, Fouts, Brady, Manning, Bradshaw, Tarkington are all great QB's, Warner is no where near their levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always,you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.I already addressed that issue and shot down that pathetic rambling of yours on that thread.
> 
> None of those QBS you mentioned,set the kind of records that warner did or turned around two doormat franchises.give it up,you were schooled back then on that thread.
> 
> im not going to repeat myself again after taking you to school there.stop whining and grasping at straws and accept it you have been proven wrong.He started late in his career so he didnt have near as much time to do what all those quarterbacks did.
> 
> as always,your comparing apples to oranges,anderson,stabler and brodie,started right out of college in the NFL,Warner did not.warner was overlooked,they were not. give it up and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How stupid can you get. Warner will NEVER be a HOF QB, his numbers were average, he is average. Those that elect to the football HOF know he was average.
> 
> So, you can pipe all the shit you want, the fact is most all the experts disagree with your limited opinion. He went to the Packer training camp and got cut. So drafted or not, he was not good enough to make the Packers.
> 
> As most will tell you and you will fruitlessly argue, the guy was average, not below average but average, not great, average. Great goes to the HOF, which Warner will never go. End of Argument.
Click to expand...


Warner will make the HOF

Two time NFL MVP, won a SuperBowl, appeared in three Superbowls and could have easily won all three. Almost winning a SuperBowl with the freaking Arizona Cardinals punched his ticket


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great goes to the HOF, which Warner will never go. End of Argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh cause he didnt go to the HOF that automatically makes him not a great quarterback.comedy gold.classic from you as always.
> 
> I would expect no less. you  REALLY REALLY should get that comedy club going.
> 
> I'd like to see hall of famer steve young go and try to resurrect TWO franchises that were doormat before warner got there like warner did WITHOUT having the luxury to study and learn from two great apprentices bill walsh and joe montana.not happening.
> 
> Lets see,steve young had YEARS to watch and learn from legend joe montana and a offensive minded good coach in bill walsh as well,didnt accomplish anywhere near as much as warner did,warner had NOBODY to watch and learn from over the years when he joined st louis,  and just comes in out of the blue and resurrects two doormat franchises that had sucked for YEARS and sucks now since he has left,and yet this fools logic is if they dont make the HOF,they are not great quarterbacks,
> 
> doesnt matter all the impressive stuff they did on the field,doesnt matter that some quarterbacks that ARE in the hall of fame,have done things less impressive than warner.:lol comedy gold.this guy is obviously obsessed with this and has an irrational hatred towards warner so thats his problem.
> 
> the logical and objective people understood me and thanked me on that thread because they are just that,logical and objective plus they dont have an irrational hatred for warner that they cant get past either.
> 
> so Im not going to play this trolls game and try and reason with him anymore.cant reason with someone who has an obvious personal hatred for someone.
> 
> sad that I hate warner myself,but "I" at least can look  past that and overlook what an A-hole he is to objective enough to acknowledge he was one great quarterback.
> 
> the objective and open minded people saw it for themselves on that MANNING VS ROTHLESBERGER r thread and thanked and acknowledged me there.they can view it there themselves,the logical and objective ones thanked me there because they are just that,logical and objective without any bias towards warner.
> 
> Its ONE thing for someone to voice their opion that manning is better than Big Ben,thats fine i got no problem with that,but thats just play asinine to say Warner was not a great QB becaue he never made the HOF.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as always,you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.I already addressed that issue and shot down that pathetic rambling of yours on that thread.
> 
> None of those QBS you mentioned,set the kind of records that warner did or turned around two doormat franchises.give it up,you were schooled back then on that thread.
> 
> im not going to repeat myself again after taking you to school there.stop whining and grasping at straws and accept it you have been proven wrong.He started late in his career so he didnt have near as much time to do what all those quarterbacks did.
> 
> as always,your comparing apples to oranges,anderson,stabler and brodie,started right out of college in the NFL,Warner did not.warner was overlooked,they were not. give it up and stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid can you get. Warner will NEVER be a HOF QB, his numbers were average, he is average. Those that elect to the football HOF know he was average.
> 
> So, you can pipe all the shit you want, the fact is most all the experts disagree with your limited opinion. He went to the Packer training camp and got cut. So drafted or not, he was not good enough to make the Packers.
> 
> As most will tell you and you will fruitlessly argue, the guy was average, not below average but average, not great, average. Great goes to the HOF, which Warner will never go. End of Argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warner will make the HOF
> 
> Two time NFL MVP, won a SuperBowl, appeared in three Superbpwls and could have easily won all three. Almost winning a SuperBowl with the freaking Arizona Cardinals punched his ticket
Click to expand...




this link backs you up on that as well.

These guys are locks for the Pro Football Hall of Fame. | SportsonEarth.com : Mike Tanier Article

Class of 2017

Kurt Warner: Warner will make it into the Hall of Fame. The question is when. Voters have historically been generous to players with injury-shortened-but-brilliant careers and champions with good-guy reps. The huge canyons at the beginning and in the middle of Warner's career come with a mythology that makes them almost work in his favor. The Class of 2017 will be his third year of eligibility. If Warner somehow does not squeeze in here, he suddenly faces some much stiffer competition, starting in 2018.




Its so easy and fun taking that irrational warner hating kid to school all the time.Never seen someone with such an obsession,bias and hatred toowards warner in my whole life.I dont even like the guy myself,he's a fucking hypocrite,but i at least dont ignore the facts about his play at QB.

steve young got in,so he'll EASILY get in.

I would like whats his face try and go and tell Ken whisenhunt how warner is just an average quarterback and explain to HIM how since he was so average,that the cardinals havent been able to  score points or touchdowns anymore after he left which unfairly cost him his job.

Somehow the cardinals losing warner to retirement and failing to be an offensive scoring machine is all of a sudden  Whisenhunts fault that the cardinals all of a sudden dont have a great quarterback now?  whisenhunt wasnt the problem,the problem was he did not have a great quarterback anymore.

great coachs like Bill parcells and Vince Lombardi couldnt do anything with these quarteracks the cards have now.


or try and tell their NEW coach Bruce Ariens that Warner is not a great quarterback. I guarantee you,Ariens wishes he had Kurt warner for his quarterback right now. He'd take him in a heartbeat over Carson Palmer.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're all in agreement.
> 
> Shehawgs = over-rated
> Tampon Bay = under-rated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Color me unimpressed
> 
> For an 8-1 team they seem complacent. SeaHawks have never won anything. Making the playoffs or winning the division is not enough. The Hawks have never had a team this good, their time to win is now. They need to be hungry
> 
> They had better turn on a switch by playoff time or they will be another Seattle Mariners of 2001. Win all time record 116 in regular season and flop in the playoffs
Click to expand...


back to the topic at hand,this IS the seahawks thread,rightwinger is right Huggy,The Hawks better freaking turn on a switch soon and start playing the way they are capable of  or they will indeed be just like the mariners,win lots of games in the regular season but blow it in the playoffs.

They havent appeared to be hungry to me lately despite their record,they better start playing witn more passion and much better if they are serious about winning homefield advantage and getting to the superbowl cause this kind of play wont cut it in the playoffs.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid can you get. Warner will NEVER be a HOF QB, his numbers were average, he is average. Those that elect to the football HOF know he was average.
> 
> So, you can pipe all the shit you want, the fact is most all the experts disagree with your limited opinion. He went to the Packer training camp and got cut. So drafted or not, he was not good enough to make the Packers.
> 
> As most will tell you and you will fruitlessly argue, the guy was average, not below average but average, not great, average. Great goes to the HOF, which Warner will never go. End of Argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warner will make the HOF
> 
> Two time NFL MVP, won a SuperBowl, appeared in three Superbpwls and could have easily won all three. Almost winning a SuperBowl with the freaking Arizona Cardinals punched his ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this link backs you up on that as well.
> 
> These guys are locks for the Pro Football Hall of Fame. | SportsonEarth.com : Mike Tanier Article
> 
> Class of 2017
> 
> Kurt Warner: Warner will make it into the Hall of Fame. The question is when. Voters have historically been generous to players with injury-shortened-but-brilliant careers and champions with good-guy reps. The huge canyons at the beginning and in the middle of Warner's career come with a mythology that makes them almost work in his favor. The Class of 2017 will be his third year of eligibility. If Warner somehow does not squeeze in here, he suddenly faces some much stiffer competition, starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so easy and fun taking that irrational warner hating kid to school all the time.Never seen someone with such an obsession,bias and hatred toowards warner in my whole life.I dont even like the guy myself,he's a fucking hypocrite,but i at least dont ignore the facts about his play at QB.
> 
> steve young got in,so he'll EASILY get in.
> 
> I would like whats his face try and go and tell Ken whisenhunt how warner is just an average quarterback and explain to HIM how since he was so average,that the cardinals havent been able to  score points or touchdowns anymore after he left which unfairly cost him his job.
> 
> Somehow the cardinals losing warner to retirement and failing to be an offensive scoring machine is all of a sudden  Whisenhunts fault that the cardinals all of a sudden dont have a great quarterback now?  whisenhunt wasnt the problem,the problem was he did not have a great quarterback anymore.
> 
> great coachs like Bill parcells and Vince Lombardi couldnt do anything with these quarteracks the cards have now.
> 
> 
> or try and tell their NEW coach Bruce Ariens that Warner is not a great quarterback. I guarantee you,Ariens wishes he had Kurt warner for his quarterback right now. He'd take him in a heartbeat over Carson Palmer.hee hee.
Click to expand...


I'm not a huge Kurt Warner fan but he was one of the premier QBs of his era, won championships and carried teams that did little without him

Warner has won a Superbowl and appeared in three 
Warner has won two NFL MVPs. Only seven players in NFL history have won two or more

Not a first ballot HOF, but he has punched his ticket


----------



## rightwinger

Back on topic

Yes the Seahawks SUCK

They will continue to SUCK until they actually win a championship. That is the way it works


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are who they are.
> 
> Sea 8-1
> TB  0-8
> 
> I'd still rather be us rather than them.  We had two stupid turnovers in the first qtr that led to TB points.  They were up by 21 before our first score.  We were still good enough to step on the gas when needed and win the game.  I blame the refs for allowing Seattle to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me unimpressed
> 
> For an 8-1 team they seem complacent. SeaHawks have never won anything. Making the playoffs or winning the division is not enough. The Hawks have never had a team this good, their time to win is now. They need to be hungry
> 
> They had better turn on a switch by playoff time or they will be another Seattle Mariners of 2001. Win all time record 116 in regular season and flop in the playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> back to the topic at hand,this IS the seahawks thread,rightwinger is right Huggy,The Hawks better freaking turn on a switch soon and start playing the way they are capable of  or they will indeed be just like the mariners,win lots of games in the regular season but blow it in the playoffs.
> 
> They havent appeared to be hungry to me lately despite their record,they better start playing witn more passion and much better if they are serious about winning homefield advantage and getting to the superbowl cause this kind of play wont cut it in the playoffs.
Click to expand...


Hunger has nothing to do with it.  The problems the Seahawks have had to deal with in thier O-Line are REAL.  They aren't AN EXCUSE.  The Offensive line is central to ANY teams ability to function properly.  The lack of protection will make ANY QB fumble and force throws leading to interceptions.  The run game suffers from missed blocking assignments.  

Take an All Pro L tackle and an All Pro center AND a seasoned first string Right tackle off of ANY football team and there will be problems.  The situation with the injuries is not permanent.  Both Okung and Gioconmomeenie practiced this week.  Okung couldn't play this week because of the injured eligibility issue.. He will be eligible next week.  The right tackle will be eligible next week or after the bye...I can't remember which.  Our center suffered a concussion last week and because of the concussion protocall couldn't practice this week although there seems to be no physical reason not to play now.  He should return next week.  

I don't understand what is so hard to comprehend about the O-Line injury situation and the time it has taken to weather this storm.  Oh and ...BTW the Seahawks are 8-1.  They have a game and a half lead on the rest of the NFC.  They accomplished this record with less than half of thier regular guys blocking for Wilson and Lynch for a full 7 out of thier last 9 games.  So get off the "will" to win BS.  What we have here is a WHEN not an IF situation that is turning in the Hawks favor within the next two to three weeks.  

After the bye the Seahawks will be the healthiest team in the NFC with the freshest legs of ANY O-Line PLUS they will have Percy Harvin to unleash on thier opponents straight on into the playoffs.

For the love of god I have never seen so much crying over an 8-1 team.

Dude ...  The Hawks are in a GREAT position for a big reg season finish and a strong playoff run.  We are still in the drivers seat for home field advantage.  We REALLY control our own destiny.  We don't have to hope this team or that team loses for us to have all the cards in our hand.  

If SF loses this weekend and the Seahawks win in Atlanta..BOTH distinct probabilities ....it's all over but the crying in whiner town.

I'm not EVEN concerned about the game on December 8th in SF.  By then the Hawks will be at full strength in ALL areas and we will absolutely destroy the 9ers in thier own stadium.  I can't wait.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Back on topic
> 
> Yes the Seahawks SUCK
> 
> They will continue to SUCK until they actually win a championship. That is the way it works



I agree completely!


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Back on topic
> 
> Yes the Seahawks SUCK
> 
> They will continue to SUCK until they actually win a championship. That is the way it works



Agreed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warner will make the HOF
> 
> Two time NFL MVP, won a SuperBowl, appeared in three Superbpwls and could have easily won all three. Almost winning a SuperBowl with the freaking Arizona Cardinals punched his ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this link backs you up on that as well.
> 
> These guys are locks for the Pro Football Hall of Fame. | SportsonEarth.com : Mike Tanier Article
> 
> Class of 2017
> 
> Kurt Warner: Warner will make it into the Hall of Fame. The question is when. Voters have historically been generous to players with injury-shortened-but-brilliant careers and champions with good-guy reps. The huge canyons at the beginning and in the middle of Warner's career come with a mythology that makes them almost work in his favor. The Class of 2017 will be his third year of eligibility. If Warner somehow does not squeeze in here, he suddenly faces some much stiffer competition, starting in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so easy and fun taking that irrational warner hating kid to school all the time.Never seen someone with such an obsession,bias and hatred toowards warner in my whole life.I dont even like the guy myself,he's a fucking hypocrite,but i at least dont ignore the facts about his play at QB.
> 
> steve young got in,so he'll EASILY get in.
> 
> I would like whats his face try and go and tell Ken whisenhunt how warner is just an average quarterback and explain to HIM how since he was so average,that the cardinals havent been able to  score points or touchdowns anymore after he left which unfairly cost him his job.
> 
> Somehow the cardinals losing warner to retirement and failing to be an offensive scoring machine is all of a sudden  Whisenhunts fault that the cardinals all of a sudden dont have a great quarterback now?  whisenhunt wasnt the problem,the problem was he did not have a great quarterback anymore.
> 
> great coachs like Bill parcells and Vince Lombardi couldnt do anything with these quarteracks the cards have now.
> 
> 
> or try and tell their NEW coach Bruce Ariens that Warner is not a great quarterback. I guarantee you,Ariens wishes he had Kurt warner for his quarterback right now. He'd take him in a heartbeat over Carson Palmer.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge Kurt Warner fan but he was one of the premier QBs of his era, won championships and carried teams that did little without him
> 
> Warner has won a Superbowl and appeared in three
> Warner has won two NFL MVPs. Only seven players in NFL history have won two or more
> 
> Not a first ballot HOF, but he has punched his ticket
Click to expand...


yep,yep,and yep. I


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Back on topic
> 
> Yes the Seahawks SUCK
> 
> They will continue to SUCK until they actually win a championship. That is the way it works



Uh your being a little extreme here.The Bills and The Vikings never won a championship but both made it to 4 superbowls so they hardly suck as an organization.  I havent said the seahawks suck yet but I WILL for sure be saying that if they dont blow THIS team out of the water the falcons sunday.

The Lambs and The Bucs I can overlook nearly losing to them because The Lambs have the hawks number,The seahawks always struggle against them on offense everytime they face them.The Lambs seem to get up especially for them and always bring their A agme on defense against them.

The Bucs are a much better team than their record indicates.6 out of their 8 games they lost were all by a field goal or less so its not like they're not playing hard and not motivated.with their new quarterback,they are playing inspired football now,they seem to believe in him.

Now if they go and lay an egg to the falcons,a team that has NO RUNNING GAME,a horrible defense that gives up points to every team out there in droves,and always did last year even when they were good,if they cant score a bunch of points against THIS team,then they will not go to the superbowl.they will be lucky if they win one game in the playoffs if  they blow this one and its a close game. 

I will at that point join in on the chorus of THE SEAHAWKS SUCK. at that point,reality wont be able to be denied anymore and excuses os missing all pro lineman wont hold any water anymore either.

with THIS team though,I dont think I will have to worry about that though.I think Im pretty safe. they let me down though and dont blow THIS team out,Im off the bandwagon for sure.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> Yes the Seahawks SUCK
> 
> They will continue to SUCK until they actually win a championship. That is the way it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh your being a little extreme here.The Bills and The Vikings never won a championship but both made it to 4 superbowls so they hardly suck as an organization.  I havent said the seahawks suck yet but I WILL for sure be saying that if they dont blow THIS team out of the water the falcons sunday.
> 
> The Lambs and The Bucs I can overlook nearly losing to them because The Lambs have the hawks number,The seahawks always struggle against them on offense everytime they face them.The Lambs seem to get up especially for them and always bring their A agme on defense against them.
> 
> The Bucs are a much better team than their record indicates.6 out of their 8 games they lost were all by a field goal or less so its not like they're not playing hard and not motivated.with their new quarterback,they are playing inspired football now,they seem to believe in him.
> 
> Now if they go and lay an egg to the falcons,a team that has NO RUNNING GAME,a horrible defense that gives up points to every team out there in droves,and always did last year even when they were good,if they cant score a bunch of points against THIS team,then they will not go to the superbowl.they will be lucky if they win one game in the playoffs if  they blow this one and its a close game.
> 
> I will at that point join in on the chorus of THE SEAHAWKS SUCK. at that point,reality wont be able to be denied anymore and excuses os missing all pro lineman wont hold any water anymore either.
> 
> with THIS team though,I dont think I will have to worry about that though.I think Im pretty safe. they let me down though and dont blow THIS team out,Im off the bandwagon for sure.
Click to expand...


This is the best Seahawks team I have seen in my life. They should win 13-14 games this year. The NFC is weak at the top, if the Seahawks do not at least make the Superbowl........they are pretenders


----------



## petro

The Vikings really suck worse and to top it off the taxpayers of MN are stuck footing the bill for a Billion dollar stadium. Haven't watched a single game in years.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> Yes the Seahawks SUCK
> 
> They will continue to SUCK until they actually win a championship. That is the way it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh your being a little extreme here.The Bills and The Vikings never won a championship but both made it to 4 superbowls so they hardly suck as an organization.  I havent said the seahawks suck yet but I WILL for sure be saying that if they dont blow THIS team out of the water the falcons sunday.
> 
> The Lambs and The Bucs I can overlook nearly losing to them because The Lambs have the hawks number,The seahawks always struggle against them on offense everytime they face them.The Lambs seem to get up especially for them and always bring their A agme on defense against them.
> 
> The Bucs are a much better team than their record indicates.6 out of their 8 games they lost were all by a field goal or less so its not like they're not playing hard and not motivated.with their new quarterback,they are playing inspired football now,they seem to believe in him.
> 
> Now if they go and lay an egg to the falcons,a team that has NO RUNNING GAME,a horrible defense that gives up points to every team out there in droves,and always did last year even when they were good,if they cant score a bunch of points against THIS team,then they will not go to the superbowl.they will be lucky if they win one game in the playoffs if  they blow this one and its a close game.
> 
> I will at that point join in on the chorus of THE SEAHAWKS SUCK. at that point,reality wont be able to be denied anymore and excuses os missing all pro lineman wont hold any water anymore either.
> 
> with THIS team though,I dont think I will have to worry about that though.I think Im pretty safe. they let me down though and dont blow THIS team out,Im off the bandwagon for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the best Seahawks team I have seen in my life. They should win 13-14 games this year. The NFC is weak at the top, if the Seahawks do not at least make the Superbowl........they are pretenders
Click to expand...


I agree, this is the best Seahawk team I have seen, but they still have a lot to prove, they screwed up big time in Atlanta and lost. They owe one.


----------



## HUGGY

Today's predicted Seahawk suckage in Atlanta..

Wilson.. 200 yds Passing 3 TDs ...no ints....Rushing ...75 yards ...1 TD.. no fumbles

Lynch... 110 yards Rushing... 1 TD  Receiving 30 yds 1 TD

Legion of BOOM ... 2 Ryan picks 

Hauschka 1 FG

Score?  

Seattle 38

Atlanta 21


----------



## HUGGY

23-3 at the half

Atlanta better get crackin if they are going to get my predicted 21 points.

Wilson passes for over 220 yds and 2 TDs already.  Lynch is up near 70 Rushing in 2 qtrs.

Hauschka trying to steal the show with three FGs... Nice try kicker boy... Maybe next week.


----------



## HUGGY

Why can't the Seahawks blow out any teams onna road ????

Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ? Why ?


----------



## Billo_Really

Rams!

man

Rams!​
Oops, I'm off topic!


----------



## Papageorgio

The Rams really put a number on the Colts, on the road even. Must have been the bad calls and injuries in the Seahawks game.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> The Rams really put a number on the Colts, on the road even. Must have been the bad calls and injuries in the Seahawks game.



True Dat !


----------



## Montrovant

The Niners just have got to finish more drives with touchdowns.  It's been a problem for a long time now, they go down the field and settle for field goals.  Losing 10-9 at home?  

That Panthers defense though.....damn.  They are having one hell of a year.  Only the Chiefs give up fewer points per game, and that's a difference of 4 points more the Panthers have given up this year.  

Seattle had better win the West now that they have a 2 game lead and currently hold the tiebreak over the Niners.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> The Niners just have got to finish more drives with touchdowns.  It's been a problem for a long time now, they go down the field and settle for field goals.  Losing 10-9 at home?
> 
> That Panthers defense though.....damn.  They are having one hell of a year.  Only the Chiefs give up fewer points per game, and that's a difference of 4 points more the Panthers have given up this year.
> 
> Seattle had better win the West now that they have a 2 game lead and currently hold the tiebreak over the Niners.



The fill in players on our O-Line played well today.  Like I have said in previous weeks when Wilson has time to go through his reads and check downs the dude is friggin amazing.  Today he had time and the results were obvious.  Marshawn Lynch was also the beneficiary of better line play.  He had holes to run through for a change and his 145 yards is clear evidense of that line blocking improvement.

Next up...we have the Vikings coming to Seattle next week.  We should have all our starters in the O-line back plus Percy Harvin to feature in his first game as a Seahawk.  There are no gaurantees but ...yes it looks good for the Hawks to win the West and probably the NFC home game advantage for the playoffs.

Your 9ers had better shake this loss off and get thier heads right because the Rams and Cards are not THAT far behind you.  It isn't inconceivable that you lose to Seattle at home and NO in thier house.  The Rams showed today that they can play with anyone right now.  Thank GAWD we beat them away this season and only have to see em both in the CLink later in the season.  I still can't believe the Rams friggin BLEW out the Colts in Indy today.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Niners just have got to finish more drives with touchdowns.  It's been a problem for a long time now, they go down the field and settle for field goals.  Losing 10-9 at home?
> 
> That Panthers defense though.....damn.  They are having one hell of a year.  Only the Chiefs give up fewer points per game, and that's a difference of 4 points more the Panthers have given up this year.
> 
> Seattle had better win the West now that they have a 2 game lead and currently hold the tiebreak over the Niners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fill in players on our O-Line played well today.  Like I have said in previous weeks when Wilson has time to go through his reads and check downs the dude is friggin amazing.  Today he had time and the results were obvious.  Marshawn Lynch was also the beneficiary of better line play.  He had holes to run through for a change and his 145 yards is clear evidense of that line blocking improvement.
> 
> Next up...we have the Vikings coming to Seattle next week.  We should have all our starters in the O-line back plus Percy Harvin to feature in his first game as a Seahawk.  There are no gaurantees but ...yes it looks good for the Hawks to win the West and probably the NFC home game advantage for the playoffs.
> 
> Your 9ers had better shake this loss off and get thier heads right because the Rams and Cards are not THAT far behind you.  It isn't inconceivable that you lose to Seattle at home and NO in thier house.  The Rams showed today that they can play with anyone right now.  Thank GAWD we beat them away this season and only have to see em both in the CLink later in the season.  I still can't believe the Rams friggin BLEW out the Colts in Indy today.
Click to expand...


Don't expect the Hawks to play Harvin, or all of the injured O-linemen, this coming week.  Since they have the bye week 12, they might just rest them all so they can have 2 more weeks to heal and get game-ready.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Niners just have got to finish more drives with touchdowns.  It's been a problem for a long time now, they go down the field and settle for field goals.  Losing 10-9 at home?
> 
> That Panthers defense though.....damn.  They are having one hell of a year.  Only the Chiefs give up fewer points per game, and that's a difference of 4 points more the Panthers have given up this year.
> 
> Seattle had better win the West now that they have a 2 game lead and currently hold the tiebreak over the Niners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fill in players on our O-Line played well today.  Like I have said in previous weeks when Wilson has time to go through his reads and check downs the dude is friggin amazing.  Today he had time and the results were obvious.  Marshawn Lynch was also the beneficiary of better line play.  He had holes to run through for a change and his 145 yards is clear evidense of that line blocking improvement.
> 
> Next up...we have the Vikings coming to Seattle next week.  We should have all our starters in the O-line back plus Percy Harvin to feature in his first game as a Seahawk.  There are no gaurantees but ...yes it looks good for the Hawks to win the West and probably the NFC home game advantage for the playoffs.
> 
> Your 9ers had better shake this loss off and get thier heads right because the Rams and Cards are not THAT far behind you.  It isn't inconceivable that you lose to Seattle at home and NO in thier house.  The Rams showed today that they can play with anyone right now.  Thank GAWD we beat them away this season and only have to see em both in the CLink later in the season.  I still can't believe the Rams friggin BLEW out the Colts in Indy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't expect the Hawks to play Harvin, or all of the injured O-linemen, this coming week.  Since they have the bye week 12, they might just rest them all so they can have 2 more weeks to heal and get game-ready.
Click to expand...


I agree.  I was just parroting what Carroll said today.  As long as Wilson has the time he needs and isn't getting pounded like he was the two previous weeks and Lynch has holes to run through we don't need the first string O-Line.  As fragile as Harvin has been in his career there is no need to play him and risk any future games where he might make the difference.  I wouldn't mind if we just held back Harvin till the playoffs.

I could see unveiling Percy in SF.  That game could be a big deal depending on what everyone's record is on December 8th. If it is critical to win that game to get home field advantage I say play him.


----------



## Billo_Really

So the Seahags are 9-1.​


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> So the Seahags are 9-1.​



And the Cisco Kids are 6-3.

Life is beautiful.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> Yes the Seahawks SUCK
> 
> They will continue to SUCK until they actually win a championship. That is the way it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh your being a little extreme here.The Bills and The Vikings never won a championship but both made it to 4 superbowls so they hardly suck as an organization.  I havent said the seahawks suck yet but I WILL for sure be saying that if they dont blow THIS team out of the water the falcons sunday.
> 
> The Lambs and The Bucs I can overlook nearly losing to them because The Lambs have the hawks number,The seahawks always struggle against them on offense everytime they face them.The Lambs seem to get up especially for them and always bring their A agme on defense against them.
> 
> The Bucs are a much better team than their record indicates.6 out of their 8 games they lost were all by a field goal or less so its not like they're not playing hard and not motivated.with their new quarterback,they are playing inspired football now,they seem to believe in him.
> 
> Now if they go and lay an egg to the falcons,a team that has NO RUNNING GAME,a horrible defense that gives up points to every team out there in droves,and always did last year even when they were good,if they cant score a bunch of points against THIS team,then they will not go to the superbowl.they will be lucky if they win one game in the playoffs if  they blow this one and its a close game.
> 
> I will at that point join in on the chorus of THE SEAHAWKS SUCK. at that point,reality wont be able to be denied anymore and excuses os missing all pro lineman wont hold any water anymore either.
> 
> with THIS team though,I dont think I will have to worry about that though.I think Im pretty safe. they let me down though and dont blow THIS team out,Im off the bandwagon for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the best Seahawks team I have seen in my life. They should win 13-14 games this year. The NFC is weak at the top, if the Seahawks do not at least make the Superbowl........they are pretenders
Click to expand...


thats fair enough.If they cant get to the superbowl witH this TEAM,then yeah,they are pretenders.as long as they get homefiled advantage,i dont see them not going to the superbowl.they have to get that though,i dont see them not wrapping that up though cause the saints are a different team on the road and they got to go to seattle and play them there,by then the hawks will have all theor horses ready and be healthy and rested with the bye week so i see them doing the same thing to them there that they have done to the niners the last couple years in seattle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

petro said:


> The Vikings really suck worse and to top it off the taxpayers of MN are stuck footing the bill for a Billion dollar stadium. Haven't watched a single game in years.



since they wont give the fans what they want,an OUTDOOR stadium,nobody should support that team.thats the problem with soscity,the fans bith and moan about it but they dont take any action like boycotting the games demanding an outdoor stadium so nothing ever gets done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 23-3 at the half
> 
> Atlanta better get crackin if they are going to get my predicted 21 points.
> 
> Wilson passes for over 220 yds and 2 TDs already.  Lynch is up near 70 Rushing in 2 qtrs.
> 
> Hauschka trying to steal the show with three FGs... Nice try kicker boy... Maybe next week.



I now have renewed faith in our Hawks Huggy.as you saw,I wasnt ragging on them when they were just barely escpaing with victorys against the lambs and the bucs.as i said,the Lambs seem to have the Hawks number the last couple years.beating them last year at home and nearly on the road as well causing their offense problems.They remind me of the raiders all those years when the Broncos had Elway.

The raiders would stink up the joint and look like a grade school team and have a losing  record and play bad against other teams but they always caused the broncos problems and sometimes swept them during the season as well.

and like you said,the bucs are actually a pretty good team much better than what their record indicates having has 6 of their 8 losses lost only by a field goal or less so I relaxed when I thought about that.Like i said,i was ONLY going to be worried if THIS game against the falcons was close and not a blowout because they ARE as bad a team as their record indicates with no running game so i figured the hawks would feast on some falcons and they did not disspaoint.


----------



## HUGGY

After New Orleans smacks Kaepenick around and Brees carves up the SF secondary this weekend the 9ers are done in thier attempt to take the NFC West.  At 6-4 they will be fighting for thier lives tied with the Cardinals just to get a wild card.  

NO at 8-2 still a game  and a half back of the Seahawks at 10-1 STILL must come to Seattle for at least thier third loss.

I have no fear of Atlanta in the CLink or SF in the Bay.  Seattle's supposed advantage at home is reported to be 5 1/2 points.  That doesn't account for the 29-3 spanking in week two.  Seattle just plain matches up very well against San Francisco no matter where they play...  Seattle is 5-1 in away games this season so the much reported "Seattle can't play on the road" has been put to bed.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh your being a little extreme here.The Bills and The Vikings never won a championship but both made it to 4 superbowls so they hardly suck as an organization.  I havent said the seahawks suck yet but I WILL for sure be saying that if they dont blow THIS team out of the water the falcons sunday.
> 
> The Lambs and The Bucs I can overlook nearly losing to them because The Lambs have the hawks number,The seahawks always struggle against them on offense everytime they face them.The Lambs seem to get up especially for them and always bring their A agme on defense against them.
> 
> The Bucs are a much better team than their record indicates.6 out of their 8 games they lost were all by a field goal or less so its not like they're not playing hard and not motivated.with their new quarterback,they are playing inspired football now,they seem to believe in him.
> 
> Now if they go and lay an egg to the falcons,a team that has NO RUNNING GAME,a horrible defense that gives up points to every team out there in droves,and always did last year even when they were good,if they cant score a bunch of points against THIS team,then they will not go to the superbowl.they will be lucky if they win one game in the playoffs if  they blow this one and its a close game.
> 
> I will at that point join in on the chorus of THE SEAHAWKS SUCK. at that point,reality wont be able to be denied anymore and excuses os missing all pro lineman wont hold any water anymore either.
> 
> with THIS team though,I dont think I will have to worry about that though.I think Im pretty safe. they let me down though and dont blow THIS team out,Im off the bandwagon for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best Seahawks team I have seen in my life. They should win 13-14 games this year. The NFC is weak at the top, if the Seahawks do not at least make the Superbowl........they are pretenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats fair enough.If they cant get to the superbowl witH this TEAM,then yeah,they are pretenders.as long as they get homefiled advantage,i dont see them not going to the superbowl.they have to get that though,i dont see them not wrapping that up though cause the saints are a different team on the road and they got to go to seattle and play them there,by then the hawks will have all theor horses ready and be healthy and rested with the bye week so i see them doing the same thing to them there that they have done to the niners the last couple years in seattle.
Click to expand...


I don't see why this Seahawk team should not make the Superbowl. Especially with homefield advantage

But the Superbowl?  Leaving that nice cozy dome with your adoring fans for a windy, freezing Meadowlands on a February night


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best Seahawks team I have seen in my life. They should win 13-14 games this year. The NFC is weak at the top, if the Seahawks do not at least make the Superbowl........they are pretenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats fair enough.If they cant get to the superbowl witH this TEAM,then yeah,they are pretenders.as long as they get homefiled advantage,i dont see them not going to the superbowl.they have to get that though,i dont see them not wrapping that up though cause the saints are a different team on the road and they got to go to seattle and play them there,by then the hawks will have all theor horses ready and be healthy and rested with the bye week so i see them doing the same thing to them there that they have done to the niners the last couple years in seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see why this Seahawk team should not make the Superbowl. Especially with homefield advantage
> 
> But the Superbowl?  Leaving that nice cozy dome with your adoring fans for a windy, freezing Meadowlands on a February night
Click to expand...


Are You Crazy !!!!   ?????

Who got the "nice cozy dome" ???  The CLink is an open air stadium.  Fans get rained on...snowed on ... beer spilt on em..   they get thier ear drums blowed out.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats fair enough.If they cant get to the superbowl witH this TEAM,then yeah,they are pretenders.as long as they get homefiled advantage,i dont see them not going to the superbowl.they have to get that though,i dont see them not wrapping that up though cause the saints are a different team on the road and they got to go to seattle and play them there,by then the hawks will have all theor horses ready and be healthy and rested with the bye week so i see them doing the same thing to them there that they have done to the niners the last couple years in seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why this Seahawk team should not make the Superbowl. Especially with homefield advantage
> 
> But the Superbowl?  Leaving that nice cozy dome with your adoring fans for a windy, freezing Meadowlands on a February night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You Crazy !!!!   ?????
> 
> Who got the "nice cozy dome" ???  The CLink is an open air stadium.  Fans get rained on...snowed on ... beer spilt on em..   they get thier ear drums blowed out.
Click to expand...


My bad.....sometimes I still live like it was 20 years ago

Still, a Superbowl in the Meadowlands will not be kind to the SeaHawks. The weather dictates your game strategy. It is not the cold or the snow but the wind. With the coin flip you do not decide if you want the ball, you decide when you want the wind.
Teams will call timeout at the end of a quarter so that they will have the wind when they kick. The wind will blow balls into the ground. You will only be able to score in the two quarters you have the wind with you

The SeaHawks will have a chance to play in the Meadowlands in December. They will get a chance to see what conditions are like. But the Superbowl will be interesting as the weather conditions will play a big role


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why this Seahawk team should not make the Superbowl. Especially with homefield advantage
> 
> But the Superbowl?  Leaving that nice cozy dome with your adoring fans for a windy, freezing Meadowlands on a February night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are You Crazy !!!!   ?????
> 
> Who got the "nice cozy dome" ???  The CLink is an open air stadium.  Fans get rained on...snowed on ... beer spilt on em..   they get thier ear drums blowed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad.....sometimes I still live like it was 20 years ago
> 
> Still, a Superbowl in the Meadowlands will not be kind to the SeaHawks. The weather dictates your game strategy. It is not the cold or the snow but the wind. With the coin flip you do not decide if you want the ball, you decide when you want the wind.
> Teams will call timeout at the end of a quarter so that they will have the wind when they kick. *The wind will blow balls into the ground*. You will only be able to score in the two quarters you have the wind with you
> 
> The SeaHawks will have a chance to play in the Meadowlands in December. They will get a chance to see what conditions are like. But the Superbowl will be interesting as the weather conditions will play a big role
Click to expand...


*The wind will blow balls into the ground*

I just HATE it when the wind blows my balls into the ground.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are You Crazy !!!!   ?????
> 
> Who got the "nice cozy dome" ???  The CLink is an open air stadium.  Fans get rained on...snowed on ... beer spilt on em..   they get thier ear drums blowed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.....sometimes I still live like it was 20 years ago
> 
> Still, a Superbowl in the Meadowlands will not be kind to the SeaHawks. The weather dictates your game strategy. It is not the cold or the snow but the wind. With the coin flip you do not decide if you want the ball, you decide when you want the wind.
> Teams will call timeout at the end of a quarter so that they will have the wind when they kick. *The wind will blow balls into the ground*. You will only be able to score in the two quarters you have the wind with you
> 
> The SeaHawks will have a chance to play in the Meadowlands in December. They will get a chance to see what conditions are like. But the Superbowl will be interesting as the weather conditions will play a big role
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The wind will blow balls into the ground*
> 
> I just HATE it when the wind blows my balls into the ground.
Click to expand...


I have been a Giants fan for 50 years. When the winds kick up in November-January they whip around the stadium and those nice little screen passes end up at the receivers feet. Punts get knocked down to 30-40 yards. Field goals over 35 yards are a chance. It will be a unique SuperBowl, you have two quarters to score in


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.....sometimes I still live like it was 20 years ago
> 
> Still, a Superbowl in the Meadowlands will not be kind to the SeaHawks. The weather dictates your game strategy. It is not the cold or the snow but the wind. With the coin flip you do not decide if you want the ball, you decide when you want the wind.
> Teams will call timeout at the end of a quarter so that they will have the wind when they kick. *The wind will blow balls into the ground*. You will only be able to score in the two quarters you have the wind with you
> 
> The SeaHawks will have a chance to play in the Meadowlands in December. They will get a chance to see what conditions are like. But the Superbowl will be interesting as the weather conditions will play a big role
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The wind will blow balls into the ground*
> 
> I just HATE it when the wind blows my balls into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been a Giants fan for 50 years. When the winds kick up in November-January they whip around the stadium and those nice little screen passes end up at the receivers feet. Punts get knocked down to 30-40 yards. Field goals over 35 yards are a chance. It will be a unique SuperBowl, you have two quarters to score in
Click to expand...


As much as I have confidense in this season's Seahawks I really don't think that much about the Superbowl.  

The last Hawk team to play the STEALers in the SB wasn't anywhere near the overall quality of player by position that this club is.  Hasslebeck played in a Northern outdoor stadium also.  Our receivers dropped more balls than they caught.  Wilson is just a better QB even as a Rookie and now a soph than Matt ever was.  Our recievers seldom drop a ball within reach.  In Atlanta I think Wilson chucked the rock around 25 times and had just under three hundred yards.  Russell gets more yards out of fewer tosses than any QB I can think of in the game today.  

Then there is Marshawn Lynch.  He is easily in the top three of punishing RBs in the NFL right now.  Seattle is as we know a "run first" team.  

Wilson has the legs to run for a first down on just about any play he chooses.  I can't help but think that Carroll is holding Wilson back this season on the running option so he can use it late in the season and playoffs when our opposition isn't really looking for it or game planned for it.  

We have only two more away games... The Giants and SF.  As good as N O is at home they are a different team on the road and barring some crazy injuries I don't see the Hawks losing at home this season including the playoffs.

A 15-1 season isn't a pipe dream.  It is more likely than not.

There isn't an AFC team that scares me if we make it to the SB.  Not one.  Manning can't hang with the Hawk D and KC can't trade scores with Wilson.  The team I would actually LOVE to play in a SB is a rematch with the Colts.  Carolina is coming on too though but we already have thier number.

This week we are hosting the magnificent Vikings.  I'm not sure even they know who will be taking snaps.  It will be fun to watch one of the best RBs in NFL history in Adrian Peterson..


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The wind will blow balls into the ground*
> 
> I just HATE it when the wind blows my balls into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a Giants fan for 50 years. When the winds kick up in November-January they whip around the stadium and those nice little screen passes end up at the receivers feet. Punts get knocked down to 30-40 yards. Field goals over 35 yards are a chance. It will be a unique SuperBowl, you have two quarters to score in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much as I have confidense in this season's Seahawks I really don't think that much about the Superbowl.
> 
> The last Hawk team to play the STEALers in the SB wasn't anywhere near the overall quality of player by position that this club is.  Hasslebeck played in a Northern outdoor stadium also.  Our receivers dropped more balls than they caught.  Wilson is just a better QB even as a Rookie and now a soph than Matt ever was.  Our recievers seldom drop a ball within reach.  In Atlanta I think Wilson chucked the rock around 25 times and had just under three hundred yards.  Russell gets more yards out of fewer tosses than any QB I can think of in the game today.
> 
> Then there is Marshawn Lynch.  He is easily in the top three of punishing RBs in the NFL right now.  Seattle is as we know a "run first" team.
> 
> Wilson has the legs to run for a first down on just about any play he chooses.  I can't help but think that Carroll is holding Wilson back this season on the running option so he can use it late in the season and playoffs when our opposition isn't really looking for it or game planned for it.
> 
> We have only two more away games... The Giants and SF.  As good as N O is at home they are a different team on the road and barring some crazy injuries I don't see the Hawks losing at home this season including the playoffs.
> 
> A 15-1 season isn't a pipe dream.  It is more likely than not.
> 
> There isn't an AFC team that scares me if we make it to the SB.  Not one.  Manning can't hang with the Hawk D and KC can't trade scores with Wilson.  The team I would actually LOVE to play in a SB is a rematch with the Colts.  Carolina is coming on too though but we already have thier number.
> 
> This week we are hosting the magnificent Vikings.  I'm not sure even they know who will be taking snaps.  It will be fun to watch one of the best RBs in NFL history in Adrian Peterson..
Click to expand...


Wilson is currently tied for 6th among quarterbacks with at least 100 attempts in passing yards average, at 8.3.
NFL Stats: by Player Category

Green Bay is the only team to have fewer dropped passes this season (7 for GB, 8 for Seattle) so you have a good point there.  I can't find stats for dropped passes in 2005 and I'm not going to spend a lot of time looking lol.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a Giants fan for 50 years. When the winds kick up in November-January they whip around the stadium and those nice little screen passes end up at the receivers feet. Punts get knocked down to 30-40 yards. Field goals over 35 yards are a chance. It will be a unique SuperBowl, you have two quarters to score in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I have confidense in this season's Seahawks I really don't think that much about the Superbowl.
> 
> The last Hawk team to play the STEALers in the SB wasn't anywhere near the overall quality of player by position that this club is.  Hasslebeck played in a Northern outdoor stadium also.  Our receivers dropped more balls than they caught.  Wilson is just a better QB even as a Rookie and now a soph than Matt ever was.  Our recievers seldom drop a ball within reach.  In Atlanta I think Wilson chucked the rock around 25 times and had just under three hundred yards.  Russell gets more yards out of fewer tosses than any QB I can think of in the game today.
> 
> Then there is Marshawn Lynch.  He is easily in the top three of punishing RBs in the NFL right now.  Seattle is as we know a "run first" team.
> 
> Wilson has the legs to run for a first down on just about any play he chooses.  I can't help but think that Carroll is holding Wilson back this season on the running option so he can use it late in the season and playoffs when our opposition isn't really looking for it or game planned for it.
> 
> We have only two more away games... The Giants and SF.  As good as N O is at home they are a different team on the road and barring some crazy injuries I don't see the Hawks losing at home this season including the playoffs.
> 
> A 15-1 season isn't a pipe dream.  It is more likely than not.
> 
> There isn't an AFC team that scares me if we make it to the SB.  Not one.  Manning can't hang with the Hawk D and KC can't trade scores with Wilson.  The team I would actually LOVE to play in a SB is a rematch with the Colts.  Carolina is coming on too though but we already have thier number.
> 
> This week we are hosting the magnificent Vikings.  I'm not sure even they know who will be taking snaps.  It will be fun to watch one of the best RBs in NFL history in Adrian Peterson..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson is currently tied for 6th among quarterbacks with at least 100 attempts in passing yards average, at 8.3.
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> 
> Green Bay is the only team to have fewer dropped passes this season (7 for GB, 8 for Seattle) so you have a good point there.  I can't find stats for dropped passes in 2005 and I'm not going to spend a lot of time looking lol.
Click to expand...


Pass receptions and attempted receptions stats can get complicated real fast.  For one thing..there are defensed passes by the DBs and others on defense which happens probably more than dropped balls.  

When looking at the numbers to isolate EFFICIENCY throw aways.. TO spikes and just plain uncatchable balls have to be factored in.

I get worn out hearing that Wilson isn't THAT good a QB because his yards are usually much lower than a Manning or Brees.  I would like to see a pure pass efficiency catagory in the stats.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I have confidense in this season's Seahawks I really don't think that much about the Superbowl.
> 
> The last Hawk team to play the STEALers in the SB wasn't anywhere near the overall quality of player by position that this club is.  Hasslebeck played in a Northern outdoor stadium also.  Our receivers dropped more balls than they caught.  Wilson is just a better QB even as a Rookie and now a soph than Matt ever was.  Our recievers seldom drop a ball within reach.  In Atlanta I think Wilson chucked the rock around 25 times and had just under three hundred yards.  Russell gets more yards out of fewer tosses than any QB I can think of in the game today.
> 
> Then there is Marshawn Lynch.  He is easily in the top three of punishing RBs in the NFL right now.  Seattle is as we know a "run first" team.
> 
> Wilson has the legs to run for a first down on just about any play he chooses.  I can't help but think that Carroll is holding Wilson back this season on the running option so he can use it late in the season and playoffs when our opposition isn't really looking for it or game planned for it.
> 
> We have only two more away games... The Giants and SF.  As good as N O is at home they are a different team on the road and barring some crazy injuries I don't see the Hawks losing at home this season including the playoffs.
> 
> A 15-1 season isn't a pipe dream.  It is more likely than not.
> 
> There isn't an AFC team that scares me if we make it to the SB.  Not one.  Manning can't hang with the Hawk D and KC can't trade scores with Wilson.  The team I would actually LOVE to play in a SB is a rematch with the Colts.  Carolina is coming on too though but we already have thier number.
> 
> This week we are hosting the magnificent Vikings.  I'm not sure even they know who will be taking snaps.  It will be fun to watch one of the best RBs in NFL history in Adrian Peterson..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is currently tied for 6th among quarterbacks with at least 100 attempts in passing yards average, at 8.3.
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> 
> Green Bay is the only team to have fewer dropped passes this season (7 for GB, 8 for Seattle) so you have a good point there.  I can't find stats for dropped passes in 2005 and I'm not going to spend a lot of time looking lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass receptions and attempted receptions stats can get complicated real fast.  For one thing..there are defensed passes by the DBs and others on defense which happens probably more than dropped balls.
> 
> When looking at the numbers to isolate EFFICIENCY throw aways.. TO spikes and just plain uncatchable balls have to be factored in.
> 
> I get worn out hearing that Wilson isn't THAT good a QB because his yards are usually much lower than a Manning or Brees.  I would like to see a pure pass efficiency catagory in the stats.
Click to expand...


Manning and Brees are superior to Wilson, but a lot of that has to do with experience.  Wilson is obviously a better runner.  Is he as strong a leader?  Almost impossible to say.  Will he end up as able to read defenses and run the offense as those two?  Again, almost impossible to say.  

For a qb in his second year, Wilson is playing great.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is currently tied for 6th among quarterbacks with at least 100 attempts in passing yards average, at 8.3.
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> 
> Green Bay is the only team to have fewer dropped passes this season (7 for GB, 8 for Seattle) so you have a good point there.  I can't find stats for dropped passes in 2005 and I'm not going to spend a lot of time looking lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass receptions and attempted receptions stats can get complicated real fast.  For one thing..there are defensed passes by the DBs and others on defense which happens probably more than dropped balls.
> 
> When looking at the numbers to isolate EFFICIENCY throw aways.. TO spikes and just plain uncatchable balls have to be factored in.
> 
> I get worn out hearing that Wilson isn't THAT good a QB because his yards are usually much lower than a Manning or Brees.  I would like to see a pure pass efficiency catagory in the stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manning and Brees are superior to Wilson, but a lot of that has to do with experience.  Wilson is obviously a better runner.  Is he as strong a leader?  Almost impossible to say.  Will he end up as able to read defenses and run the offense as those two?  Again, almost impossible to say.
> 
> For a qb in his second year, Wilson is playing great.
Click to expand...


Wilson needs to win two more games to tie the record for wins of any QB with two(rookie and soph) complete seasons in the NFL.  It is highly likely he will own that record at the end of the regular season.  It is highly unlikely that Wilson will ever hold passing records in the mold of Marino or Manning in that Seattle is a run first team and as long as Carrol is the coach that will not change.  For Wilson to ever have the opportunity to make enough of a dent in impact in the NFL to be considered for a slot in the HOF he will have to do it in reg season and super bowl wins.  With his and the Seahawk's style of play he will probably have to own at least three SB rings to ever be considered a "great" QB.  Wilson is also short for a modern day QB and that will work against him until the day he hangs up his cleats.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pass receptions and attempted receptions stats can get complicated real fast.  For one thing..there are defensed passes by the DBs and others on defense which happens probably more than dropped balls.
> 
> When looking at the numbers to isolate EFFICIENCY throw aways.. TO spikes and just plain uncatchable balls have to be factored in.
> 
> I get worn out hearing that Wilson isn't THAT good a QB because his yards are usually much lower than a Manning or Brees.  I would like to see a pure pass efficiency catagory in the stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manning and Brees are superior to Wilson, but a lot of that has to do with experience.  Wilson is obviously a better runner.  Is he as strong a leader?  Almost impossible to say.  Will he end up as able to read defenses and run the offense as those two?  Again, almost impossible to say.
> 
> For a qb in his second year, Wilson is playing great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson needs to win two more games to tie the record for wins of any QB with two(rookie and soph) complete seasons in the NFL.  It is highly likely he will own that record at the end of the regular season.  It is highly unlikely that Wilson will ever hold passing records in the mold of Marino or Manning in that Seattle is a run first team and as long as Carrol is the coach that will not change.  For Wilson to ever have the opportunity to make enough of a dent in impact in the NFL to be considered for a slot in the HOF he will have to do it in reg season and super bowl wins.  With his and the Seahawk's style of play he will probably have to own at least three SB rings to ever be considered a "great" QB.  Wilson is also short for a modern day QB and that will work against him until the day he hangs up his cleats.
Click to expand...


Brees is a 'short' qb.

3 SB wins is probably too much.  Wilson could get in with less given a successful career.  

That's all completely meaningless speculation, though.  For all we know, the Seahawks will end up as a pass-first team in a few years.  It's not impossible to imagine, what with the salary cap and free agency, or possibly injuries or changes through the draft.


----------



## HUGGY

It is important to remember in who's hands the success of the Seahawks really lays.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Niners just have got to finish more drives with touchdowns.  It's been a problem for a long time now, they go down the field and settle for field goals.  Losing 10-9 at home?
> 
> That Panthers defense though.....damn.  They are having one hell of a year.  Only the Chiefs give up fewer points per game, and that's a difference of 4 points more the Panthers have given up this year.
> 
> Seattle had better win the West now that they have a 2 game lead and currently hold the tiebreak over the Niners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fill in players on our O-Line played well today.  Like I have said in previous weeks when Wilson has time to go through his reads and check downs the dude is friggin amazing.  Today he had time and the results were obvious.  Marshawn Lynch was also the beneficiary of better line play.  He had holes to run through for a change and his 145 yards is clear evidense of that line blocking improvement.
> 
> Next up...we have the Vikings coming to Seattle next week.  We should have all our starters in the O-line back plus Percy Harvin to feature in his first game as a Seahawk.  There are no gaurantees but ...yes it looks good for the Hawks to win the West and probably the NFC home game advantage for the playoffs.
> 
> Your 9ers had better shake this loss off and get thier heads right because the Rams and Cards are not THAT far behind you.  It isn't inconceivable that you lose to Seattle at home and NO in thier house.  The Rams showed today that they can play with anyone right now.  Thank GAWD we beat them away this season and only have to see em both in the CLink later in the season.  I still can't believe the Rams friggin BLEW out the Colts in Indy today.
Click to expand...


Damn me either.the colts must have thought they could just show up and win this game,thats the only thing that makes any sense why they made so many mental mistakes and were not sharp at all is they took them lightly.the Lambs seem to be a better team offensively now with bradford on the bench.

Looks like they have a quarterback controversy for next season. 

yeah thank god are rematch against them is in seattle because they always cause us problems and i dont think we could beat them if we had to go on the road and play them there when they are only going to get better and better on offense while their backup QB learns and becomes more familiar with the offense week after week.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why this Seahawk team should not make the Superbowl. Especially with homefield advantage
> 
> But the Superbowl?  Leaving that nice cozy dome with your adoring fans for a windy, freezing Meadowlands on a February night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are You Crazy !!!!   ?????
> 
> Who got the "nice cozy dome" ???  The CLink is an open air stadium.  Fans get rained on...snowed on ... beer spilt on em..   they get thier ear drums blowed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad.....sometimes I still live like it was 20 years ago
> 
> Still, a Superbowl in the Meadowlands will not be kind to the SeaHawks. The weather dictates your game strategy. It is not the cold or the snow but the wind. With the coin flip you do not decide if you want the ball, you decide when you want the wind.
> Teams will call timeout at the end of a quarter so that they will have the wind when they kick. The wind will blow balls into the ground. You will only be able to score in the two quarters you have the wind with you
> 
> The SeaHawks will have a chance to play in the Meadowlands in December. They will get a chance to see what conditions are like. But the Superbowl will be interesting as the weather conditions will play a big role
Click to expand...


Oh yeah,that gives them the advantage remembering what the winds will be like when they go there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The wind will blow balls into the ground*
> 
> I just HATE it when the wind blows my balls into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a Giants fan for 50 years. When the winds kick up in November-January they whip around the stadium and those nice little screen passes end up at the receivers feet. Punts get knocked down to 30-40 yards. Field goals over 35 yards are a chance. It will be a unique SuperBowl, you have two quarters to score in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much as I have confidense in this season's Seahawks I really don't think that much about the Superbowl.
> 
> The last Hawk team to play the STEALers in the SB wasn't anywhere near the overall quality of player by position that this club is.  Hasslebeck played in a Northern outdoor stadium also.  Our receivers dropped more balls than they caught.  Wilson is just a better QB even as a Rookie and now a soph than Matt ever was.  Our recievers seldom drop a ball within reach.  In Atlanta I think Wilson chucked the rock around 25 times and had just under three hundred yards.  Russell gets more yards out of fewer tosses than any QB I can think of in the game today.
> 
> Then there is Marshawn Lynch.  He is easily in the top three of punishing RBs in the NFL right now.  Seattle is as we know a "run first" team.
> 
> Wilson has the legs to run for a first down on just about any play he chooses.  I can't help but think that Carroll is holding Wilson back this season on the running option so he can use it late in the season and playoffs when our opposition isn't really looking for it or game planned for it.
> 
> We have only two more away games... The Giants and SF.  As good as N O is at home they are a different team on the road and barring some crazy injuries I don't see the Hawks losing at home this season including the playoffs.
> 
> A 15-1 season isn't a pipe dream.  It is more likely than not.
> 
> There isn't an AFC team that scares me if we make it to the SB.  Not one.  Manning can't hang with the Hawk D and KC can't trade scores with Wilson.  The team I would actually LOVE to play in a SB is a rematch with the Colts.  Carolina is coming on too though but we already have thier number.
> 
> This week we are hosting the magnificent Vikings.  I'm not sure even they know who will be taking snaps.  It will be fun to watch one of the best RBs in NFL history in Adrian Peterson..
Click to expand...




Yeah thats why I dont see any of the AFC teams having a prayer against the Hawks in the superbowl.Manning will have nightmares facing this Hawks D.Just look what happened to him last week against my chargers.They knocked him around and left him hurting limping off the field at the end. Imigine what your Hawks will do to him.

Yeah and the chiefs offense can hardly trade points with them.  That would be great if they got to have a rematch with the colts because they more than anybody would be affected by the cold weather and it wouldnt even be close this time cause of that.

with them losing to the rams i think they pretty much sealed their doom getting to the playoffs though.I dont see them going into denver winning there.However there is one team you are overlooking from the AFC.that is the patriots.the broncos have to go play them in a couple weeks in in boston and the chiefs may put a hurt on him as well that he may be so hobbled he may not be able to play so dont count out the patriots just yet especially since manning is already playing hurt with a sprained ankle.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a Giants fan for 50 years. When the winds kick up in November-January they whip around the stadium and those nice little screen passes end up at the receivers feet. Punts get knocked down to 30-40 yards. Field goals over 35 yards are a chance. It will be a unique SuperBowl, you have two quarters to score in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I have confidense in this season's Seahawks I really don't think that much about the Superbowl.
> 
> The last Hawk team to play the STEALers in the SB wasn't anywhere near the overall quality of player by position that this club is.  Hasslebeck played in a Northern outdoor stadium also.  Our receivers dropped more balls than they caught.  Wilson is just a better QB even as a Rookie and now a soph than Matt ever was.  Our recievers seldom drop a ball within reach.  In Atlanta I think Wilson chucked the rock around 25 times and had just under three hundred yards.  Russell gets more yards out of fewer tosses than any QB I can think of in the game today.
> 
> Then there is Marshawn Lynch.  He is easily in the top three of punishing RBs in the NFL right now.  Seattle is as we know a "run first" team.
> 
> Wilson has the legs to run for a first down on just about any play he chooses.  I can't help but think that Carroll is holding Wilson back this season on the running option so he can use it late in the season and playoffs when our opposition isn't really looking for it or game planned for it.
> 
> We have only two more away games... The Giants and SF.  As good as N O is at home they are a different team on the road and barring some crazy injuries I don't see the Hawks losing at home this season including the playoffs.
> 
> A 15-1 season isn't a pipe dream.  It is more likely than not.
> 
> There isn't an AFC team that scares me if we make it to the SB.  Not one.  Manning can't hang with the Hawk D and KC can't trade scores with Wilson.  The team I would actually LOVE to play in a SB is a rematch with the Colts.  Carolina is coming on too though but we already have thier number.
> 
> This week we are hosting the magnificent Vikings.  I'm not sure even they know who will be taking snaps.  It will be fun to watch one of the best RBs in NFL history in Adrian Peterson..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats why I dont see any of the AFC teams having a prayer against the Hawks in the superbowl.Manning will have nightmares facing this Hawks D.Just look what happened to him last week against my chargers.They knocked him around and left him hurting limping off the field at the end. Imigine what your Hawks will do to him.
> 
> Yeah and the chiefs offense can hardly trade points with them.  That would be great if they got to have a rematch with the colts because they more than anybody would be affected by the cold weather and it wouldnt even be close this time cause of that.
> 
> with them losing to the rams i think they pretty much sealed their doom getting to the playoffs though.I dont see them going into denver winning there.However there is one team you are overlooking from the AFC.that is the patriots.the broncos have to go play them in a couple weeks in in boston and the chiefs may put a hurt on him as well that he may be so hobbled he may not be able to play so dont count out the patriots just yet especially since manning is already playing hurt with a sprained ankle.
Click to expand...


I think the Pats and Chiefs both could pose problems for the Seahawks.

Admittedly, the Chiefs haven't had the hardest schedule, but they have the best defense in the NFL halfway through.  They don't need to 'trade points' because they give up so few.  Add in the fact that the Seahawks have surprisingly given up big rushing games this year and you have a recipe for the Chiefs to win.  They have one of the best running games and defenses.  Very much along the lines of the Hawks and Niners.

The Pats are surprisingly similar as well.  Their defense is playing quite well this year and their running game has been strong.  Sure, they use a committee running back approach, but they grind out the yards consistently.  With Vereen getting healthy, they will have a full stable of backs if they avoid more injury.  With Gronkowski back, and of course having Brady, the passing game is always a threat.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I have confidense in this season's Seahawks I really don't think that much about the Superbowl.
> 
> The last Hawk team to play the STEALers in the SB wasn't anywhere near the overall quality of player by position that this club is.  Hasslebeck played in a Northern outdoor stadium also.  Our receivers dropped more balls than they caught.  Wilson is just a better QB even as a Rookie and now a soph than Matt ever was.  Our recievers seldom drop a ball within reach.  In Atlanta I think Wilson chucked the rock around 25 times and had just under three hundred yards.  Russell gets more yards out of fewer tosses than any QB I can think of in the game today.
> 
> Then there is Marshawn Lynch.  He is easily in the top three of punishing RBs in the NFL right now.  Seattle is as we know a "run first" team.
> 
> Wilson has the legs to run for a first down on just about any play he chooses.  I can't help but think that Carroll is holding Wilson back this season on the running option so he can use it late in the season and playoffs when our opposition isn't really looking for it or game planned for it.
> 
> We have only two more away games... The Giants and SF.  As good as N O is at home they are a different team on the road and barring some crazy injuries I don't see the Hawks losing at home this season including the playoffs.
> 
> A 15-1 season isn't a pipe dream.  It is more likely than not.
> 
> There isn't an AFC team that scares me if we make it to the SB.  Not one.  Manning can't hang with the Hawk D and KC can't trade scores with Wilson.  The team I would actually LOVE to play in a SB is a rematch with the Colts.  Carolina is coming on too though but we already have thier number.
> 
> This week we are hosting the magnificent Vikings.  I'm not sure even they know who will be taking snaps.  It will be fun to watch one of the best RBs in NFL history in Adrian Peterson..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats why I dont see any of the AFC teams having a prayer against the Hawks in the superbowl.Manning will have nightmares facing this Hawks D.Just look what happened to him last week against my chargers.They knocked him around and left him hurting limping off the field at the end. Imigine what your Hawks will do to him.
> 
> Yeah and the chiefs offense can hardly trade points with them.  That would be great if they got to have a rematch with the colts because they more than anybody would be affected by the cold weather and it wouldnt even be close this time cause of that.
> 
> with them losing to the rams i think they pretty much sealed their doom getting to the playoffs though.I dont see them going into denver winning there.However there is one team you are overlooking from the AFC.that is the patriots.the broncos have to go play them in a couple weeks in in boston and the chiefs may put a hurt on him as well that he may be so hobbled he may not be able to play so dont count out the patriots just yet especially since manning is already playing hurt with a sprained ankle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Pats and Chiefs both could pose problems for the Seahawks.
> 
> Admittedly, the Chiefs haven't had the hardest schedule, *but they have the best defense in the NFL halfway through*.  They don't need to 'trade points' because they give up so few.  Add in the fact that the Seahawks have surprisingly given up big rushing games this year and you have a recipe for the Chiefs to win.  They have one of the best running games and defenses.  Very much along the lines of the Hawks and Niners.
> 
> The Pats are surprisingly similar as well.  Their defense is playing quite well this year and their running game has been strong.  Sure, they use a committee running back approach, but they grind out the yards consistently.  With Vereen getting healthy, they will have a full stable of backs if they avoid more injury.  With Gronkowski back, and of course having Brady, the passing game is always a threat.
Click to expand...


*but they have the best defense in the NFL halfway through*

They have the best defense against only teams with less than .500 winning percentage.  Lets see how the KC defense fares against the Broncos.  If they can hold Denver to 21 points annd win the game scoring say...24 then I will lighten up on criticizing Cheep defense.  Ubtil they can hold back the scoring of a winning club I have my doubts.

Seattle held 7-2 SF to 3 points.  THAT is a good defense.  Held Carolina to 7.  The FABULOUS  Falcons to 10


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats why I dont see any of the AFC teams having a prayer against the Hawks in the superbowl.Manning will have nightmares facing this Hawks D.Just look what happened to him last week against my chargers.They knocked him around and left him hurting limping off the field at the end. Imigine what your Hawks will do to him.
> 
> Yeah and the chiefs offense can hardly trade points with them.  That would be great if they got to have a rematch with the colts because they more than anybody would be affected by the cold weather and it wouldnt even be close this time cause of that.
> 
> with them losing to the rams i think they pretty much sealed their doom getting to the playoffs though.I dont see them going into denver winning there.However there is one team you are overlooking from the AFC.that is the patriots.the broncos have to go play them in a couple weeks in in boston and the chiefs may put a hurt on him as well that he may be so hobbled he may not be able to play so dont count out the patriots just yet especially since manning is already playing hurt with a sprained ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pats and Chiefs both could pose problems for the Seahawks.
> 
> Admittedly, the Chiefs haven't had the hardest schedule, *but they have the best defense in the NFL halfway through*.  They don't need to 'trade points' because they give up so few.  Add in the fact that the Seahawks have surprisingly given up big rushing games this year and you have a recipe for the Chiefs to win.  They have one of the best running games and defenses.  Very much along the lines of the Hawks and Niners.
> 
> The Pats are surprisingly similar as well.  Their defense is playing quite well this year and their running game has been strong.  Sure, they use a committee running back approach, but they grind out the yards consistently.  With Vereen getting healthy, they will have a full stable of backs if they avoid more injury.  With Gronkowski back, and of course having Brady, the passing game is always a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *but they have the best defense in the NFL halfway through*
> 
> They have the best defense against only teams with less than .500 winning percentage.  Lets see how the KC defense fares against the Broncos.  If they can hold Denver to 21 points annd win the game scoring say...24 then I will lighten up on criticizing Cheep defense.  Ubtil they can hold back the scoring of a winning club I have my doubts.
> 
> Seattle held 7-2 SF to 3 points.  THAT is a good defense.  Held Carolina to 7.  The FABULOUS  Falcons to 10
Click to expand...


I'm not saying KC or NE would win, but they have the kinds of teams that could certainly do it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats why I dont see any of the AFC teams having a prayer against the Hawks in the superbowl.Manning will have nightmares facing this Hawks D.Just look what happened to him last week against my chargers.They knocked him around and left him hurting limping off the field at the end. Imigine what your Hawks will do to him.
> 
> Yeah and the chiefs offense can hardly trade points with them.  That would be great if they got to have a rematch with the colts because they more than anybody would be affected by the cold weather and it wouldnt even be close this time cause of that.
> 
> with them losing to the rams i think they pretty much sealed their doom getting to the playoffs though.I dont see them going into denver winning there.However there is one team you are overlooking from the AFC.that is the patriots.the broncos have to go play them in a couple weeks in in boston and the chiefs may put a hurt on him as well that he may be so hobbled he may not be able to play so dont count out the patriots just yet especially since manning is already playing hurt with a sprained ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pats and Chiefs both could pose problems for the Seahawks.
> 
> Admittedly, the Chiefs haven't had the hardest schedule, *but they have the best defense in the NFL halfway through*.  They don't need to 'trade points' because they give up so few.  Add in the fact that the Seahawks have surprisingly given up big rushing games this year and you have a recipe for the Chiefs to win.  They have one of the best running games and defenses.  Very much along the lines of the Hawks and Niners.
> 
> The Pats are surprisingly similar as well.  Their defense is playing quite well this year and their running game has been strong.  Sure, they use a committee running back approach, but they grind out the yards consistently.  With Vereen getting healthy, they will have a full stable of backs if they avoid more injury.  With Gronkowski back, and of course having Brady, the passing game is always a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *but they have the best defense in the NFL halfway through*
> 
> They have the best defense against only teams with less than .500 winning percentage.  Lets see how the KC defense fares against the Broncos.  If they can hold Denver to 21 points annd win the game scoring say...24 then I will lighten up on criticizing Cheep defense.  Ubtil they can hold back the scoring of a winning club I have my doubts.
> 
> Seattle held 7-2 SF to 3 points.  THAT is a good defense.  Held Carolina to 7.  The FABULOUS  Falcons to 10
Click to expand...


yeah the cheaps when they get to the playoffs this year,they will revert back to their days of when marty shittenheimer was here.One and done.They got to be the worst undefeated team in NFL history I have ever seen.

The Bucs as we discussed earlier,are not anywhere near as horrible a team as their record indicates.The Cheaps arent anywhere near as GOOD a team as their record indicates. 

This is the first team they have faced all year long that is not a creampuff.assuming Manning is able to play the whole game,expect the cheaps true colors to emerge,that they can play with the big boys.

They may hold the broncos  to maybe 10 points in the first half,but by the second half,Manning will make his adjustments and they should win the game by a couple of touchdowns. yeah if they can score 21 points or more against the donkeys up in denver and hold the broncos to 24 points or less,I'll be impressed with them.

so far they havent faced any REAL quarterback.the two best ones they have faced are Manning and Aikman.In years past had they beat Eli Manning and beat them up like they did this year i would be impressed,but pick 6 Manning is looking like a QB who just got out of high school and is  making his first start in college this year.

Aikman has always been inconsistant.I have said many times over the years I hope the cowboys keep him forever cause he'll never take them to the superbowl.He painics in big games.that game against the broncos with his last minute pick sums up his entire career.

The Pats WOULD be the one team that would worry me in the superbowl.The Hawks had to come from 2 touchdowns down last year to beat them and that was in seattle.On a neatral fied who knows what happens.and Tom Brady may just even be better than Joe Montana as the second greatest QB of all time after Johnny Unitas which pains me to say that since Montana is my favorite QB of all time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Absolute RUBBISH !!!

Check THIS out... I don't think that the Hawks will BLOW OUT the Falcons on Sunday. I'm real sure that the Seahawks will win.. maybe by as much as two TDs. The first half should be close then Seattle will pull away in the second half to a COMFORTABLE win.

Seattle STILL has the O-Line issues it has had for the last 7 games.. with the exception that the 2nd stringers NOW have more experience and should play better than they did earlier on. They still won't have the GREAT protection for Wilson. They still won't have the dump truck sized holes for Lynch to pop through. BUT they won't let Wilson take the beating he took two weeks ago either. They will open ENOUGH holes for Lynch to have a good game. 

I wouldn't be expecting any for real blow outs until the team comes back after the bye. THEN all bets are off. We should see some crazy high scores in three weeks right on through the playoffs and in the Superbowl. 





wow you dont know just how bad these falcons are Huggy.I had way more faith in the Hawks blowing them out than you did obviously. this game was long over BEFORE halftime,it was over after the first quarter just like I knew it would be.

I told you it was going to be a blowout.If 33 to 10 doesnt count as a blowout then thats news to me. anytime you lose by 3 touchdowns or more i consider a blowout.

You were wrong just like I knew you would be.Lynch looked to me like he had truck sized holes to pop through most the game. wilson had so much great protection he was able to take the time to catch a flee flciker and throw it for a touchdown.that was sweet. Its pretty easy to do with a apthetic defense liek the falcons have.

I keep telling you over and over,the falcons have pretty much the worse defense in the league e and always have the last few years which is why they will never get to the superbowl as long as they keep that defensive coodinater. 

when you got journeymen quarterbacks like now released Josh Freeman scoring over 30 points a game against you game after game,it doesnt take someone knowledable about football to see that they have a pathetic defensive coordinater that doesnt know what he is doing.

Put someone like wade phillips or bob sutton the chiefs defensive coordinater in atlanta,and I guantee you,that would be a team to be reckoned with.

also I think you misunderstood what I said.I acknowledge that the Hawks not having their 3 starters on offense in the lineup is why they struggled against teams like the Bucs and the Lambs because again,the Lambs ALWAYS cause the Hawks problems and the bucs are a much better team than what their record indicates.they are a promising team on the rise so it did not worry me that they struggled against THOSE teams.

I said if they struggled aginst THIS team the falcons,then they are just pretenders and not superbowl contenders because again,the falcons not only have a non existant defense-something they have never had ever since Mike smith got there,but they have a non existant running game as well so if the Hawks had struggled against THIS pathetic team who IS as bad as their record indicates,injury excuses would not cut it anymore.However they DIDN'T struggle against this team,so they ARE superbowl contenders.

even if you are missing starters on offense,you cant afford to not a blowout a crappy team like the falcons who have no defense and a non existant running game.The Hawks realised that and they made a statement they are for real.That they will blowout the teams from here on out they are expected to like the Falcons.

same thing will happen to the vikings who also have a non existant running game or defense which will bite them just like it did the falcons.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

4 of the Hawks last 6 games are at home.after this game,they get a bye week and get some R AND R in and get to refocus and lick their wounds and gear up for the playoffs at home.this is their year baby.It was mean to be.I mean Bradford getting hurt at the right time and everything,thwe cards have been falling into place for Hawks all year long.It was meant to be their destiny this year.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> 4 of the Hawks last 6 games are at home.after this game,they get a bye week and get some R AND R in and get to *refocus and lick their wounds *and gear up for the playoffs at home.this is their year baby.It was mean to be.I mean Bradford getting hurt at the right time and everything,thwe cards have been falling into place for Hawks all year long.It was meant to be their destiny this year.



*refocus and lick their wounds *

That's an odd saying when ya think about it.  If you had a wound the last thing you would want to do is spread germs from your mouth to it.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 of the Hawks last 6 games are at home.after this game,they get a bye week and get some R AND R in and get to *refocus and lick their wounds *and gear up for the playoffs at home.this is their year baby.It was mean to be.I mean Bradford getting hurt at the right time and everything,thwe cards have been falling into place for Hawks all year long.It was meant to be their destiny this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *refocus and lick their wounds *
> 
> That's an odd saying when ya think about it.  If you had a wound the last thing you would want to do is spread germs from your mouth to it.
Click to expand...


LOL, I'm pretty sure it comes from animals licking their wounds.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 of the Hawks last 6 games are at home.after this game,they get a bye week and get some R AND R in and get to *refocus and lick their wounds *and gear up for the playoffs at home.this is their year baby.It was mean to be.I mean Bradford getting hurt at the right time and everything,thwe cards have been falling into place for Hawks all year long.It was meant to be their destiny this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *refocus and lick their wounds *
> 
> That's an odd saying when ya think about it.  If you had a wound the last thing you would want to do is spread germs from your mouth to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm pretty sure it comes from animals licking their wounds.
Click to expand...


Well now that Harvin has had over a year to lick his butt/hip I hope he is ready to get out on the field and dazzle.  

OOORRrrrrrr.... will he turn out to be another Brian Bosworth ???

He says all the right things...  No claims that he beat up his own sister... That's a better start than the "Boz" had.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *refocus and lick their wounds *
> 
> That's an odd saying when ya think about it.  If you had a wound the last thing you would want to do is spread germs from your mouth to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm pretty sure it comes from animals licking their wounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now that Harvin has had over a year to lick his butt/hip I hope he is ready to get out on the field and dazzle.
> 
> OOORRrrrrrr.... will he turn out to be another Brian Bosworth ???
> 
> He says all the right things...  No claims that he beat up his own sister... That's a better start than the "Boz" had.
Click to expand...


Over a year?  I thought he had his surgery after he became a Hawk....

Everything I've read has him playing today, although on a limited snap count.  The consensus seems to be that today's game will be an evaluation, then they have the bye week to make sure he's ready for week 13.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm pretty sure it comes from animals licking their wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now that Harvin has had over a year to lick his butt/hip I hope he is ready to get out on the field and dazzle.
> 
> OOORRrrrrrr.... will he turn out to be another Brian Bosworth ???
> 
> He says all the right things...  No claims that he beat up his own sister... That's a better start than the "Boz" had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over a year?  I thought he had his surgery after he became a Hawk....
> 
> Everything I've read has him playing today, although on a limited snap count.  The consensus seems to be that today's game will be an evaluation, then they have the bye week to make sure he's ready for week 13.
Click to expand...


Harvin got a sprained ankle in his game last year in Seattle.  He never played another snap for the Vikings.  I think his "debut" in green and blue was delayed for the return of our missing first string O-Line players.  "Co-incidentally" Harvin is being introduced as a Seahawk in the same game that Wilson will have time to throw the ball.  I don't believe in co-incidence.  Carroll obviously wants to protect his new wunderkind.  He wants Percey to be a happy camper and how better to do that than make sure he has the opportunity to get open and have Wilson have the time to get him the ball when he does get open.

I think who REALLY benefits from Percy Harvin being on the field will be the other Seahawk receivers.  With so much attention being given to the "super star"  Tate and Baldwin and Kearse should see some single or better yet BLOWN coverages to make hay with.


----------



## HUGGY

Well...Well...  Looky looky where we are in week 11.

Seattle has the best record in the NFL..  OK...the game in Denver isn't over just yet but the Broncos are up by 14 early in the 4th qtr.  I can't see the Chiefs winning tonight.

The Chiefs have been exposed as a team that cannot score against a good defense..  not even a great defense... just a good one.

Watching this game I believe that Denver will win in KC also and get HFA in the AFC.

It's looking more and more like it will be Seattle and Denver in the Superbowl.  That was the sexy pick before the season started and it appears as if everyone was right.  

Seattle has sucked it's way to 10-1.  This is unbroken ground for Seattle.  Virgin territory.

Two tough games left after the much needed bye.  N O on a Monday night in the Clink.  If any team has a chance there it will be the Saints.  In two years Wilson and HIS Seahawks are unbeaten at home.  

Speaking of Wilson the often mentioned sophmore slump bug has not bitten Russell Wilson.

Compared with all the usual QB stats Wilson is a good distance ahead of last years developement.  19 TD's ... 6 ints  QB rating of about 104.  Almost three times the rushing yards.  Fewer fumbles..  Yup... ALL of ther *other* notables in last years rookie class are borderline slumping compared to thier first season.  Wilson also owns the record as of tonight in two year QB wins with 5 games left to play.  He will clearly smash that mark and be the best. most winning, first two year QB in NFL history.


----------



## Montrovant

Grats on the NFC West title.

The Niners blew it big time in NO.  Had a 4th quarter lead, the defense played a pretty solid game against a high-powered Saints team, but the 49er offense couldn't do a damn thing in the 4th quarter.

Now, I hated the personal foul call on....was it Bowman?....on the sack/fumble late in the game.  I thought he missed his head, but I get that those calls are made in today's game.  Hit the QB's head, or hit close enough that it looks like you did, you get the flag.

The 49er special teams screw-up, though, was unforgivable.  You can't look around and miss a fair catch signal!  With the game on the line, that kind of mental error is ridiculous.

As far as the Denver/KC game, I actually was pretty impressed with KC.  Sure, they lost.  But they looked like more than just a team with a soft schedule.  They kept within striking distance of the highest scoring team in NFL history.  I could easily see them winning the rematch in KC.  The top 3 teams in the AFC are clearly Denver, KC and the Pats.  In the NFC it's Seattle and NO.

Get healthy Crabtree!  Otherwise the Niners might find themselves on the outside looking in come playoff time.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Grats on the NFC West title.
> 
> The Niners blew it big time in NO.  Had a 4th quarter lead, the defense played a pretty solid game against a high-powered Saints team, but the 49er offense couldn't do a damn thing in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Now, I hated the personal foul call on....was it Bowman?....on the sack/fumble late in the game.  I thought he missed his head, but I get that those calls are made in today's game.  Hit the QB's head, or hit close enough that it looks like you did, you get the flag.
> 
> The 49er special teams screw-up, though, was unforgivable.  You can't look around and miss a fair catch signal!  With the game on the line, that kind of mental error is ridiculous.
> 
> As far as the Denver/KC game, I actually was pretty impressed with KC.  Sure, they lost.  But they looked like more than just a team with a soft schedule.  They kept within striking distance of the highest scoring team in NFL history.  I could easily see them winning the rematch in KC.  The top 3 teams in the AFC are clearly Denver, KC and the Pats.  In the NFC it's Seattle and NO.
> 
> Get healthy Crabtree!  Otherwise the Niners might find themselves on the outside looking in come playoff time.



SF ..TIED with the Cardinals at 6-4 in week 11 !!! WTF ???  Who'd a thunk THAT at the beginning of the season?

Thanks for the props on Seattle ALMOST locking down the NFC West.  It would be hard to screw it up ...but this isn't the Seahawks of older days... when you couldn't count ANY chickens hatched or not.  Seattle would have to lose 4 of the five games left and SF or Arizona would have to win out for there to be a reversal of the current standings.  

N O is nipping at the Hawks heels at 8-2.  We will know *almost* absolutely two weeks from tomorrow night when the Saints come to the CLink if the NFC HFA will go to Seattle or New Orleans.  

N O should win next Thursday night against the feeble Falcons.  If they lose in Seattle the Hawks would be 11-1 and N O  9-3.  Then they have to play the Panthers TWICE split by the Rams ...ALL three of those games they could lose then finish with the Bucs who also are much better than thier record.  

Seattle plays N O ..then the 9ers in SF ...the Giants in N Y and the Rams and Cards at the Clink.  NONE of these games are cream puffs either.  

N O BARELY beat SF at home today.  They will definitely have to play better than they did today if they expect to come into our house and escape defeat.

The Hawks are just getting to a playoff run stride the way they played last weekend and today.  

I just wish N O was playing a tougher team than the Falcons this Thursday.  They will have plenty of time(11 days) to recover for when they come to Seattle.  Both teams should be rested and ready to play thier best football.  It should be a hell of a game.


----------



## HUGGY

In the great tradition of NFL network sports broadcasting the Seahawks are just an afterthought.... less than an afterthought..

Rather than offer ANY depth about the team that has the best record in the NFL all I saw was a passing remark.

"I guess we can concede Seattle will win the NFC West".

Terry Bradshaw offers the only mention of the Hawks in the day long discussion of the team's playoff possibilities. 

Nothing to see here...move along...  

What REALLY needs discussing are the chances of more than half a dozen teams at 5-7 to 8-3.  

Whatever.  The also rans of the NFC will find out how pointless it *really* is to have mulled over your big playoff runs ad nauseum when you come to the CLink with hat in hand come January.

My favorite Seahawk blowoff is the stat orffered frequently that those teams with the best records over the last dozen or so years rarely make it to the Superbowl ...let alone win it. 

It is an odd predictor or non predictor.  Winning the most games means nothing...nay..less than nothing..It actually according to some is the kiss of death.   

Within the logic of this gem of voodoo punditry it is implied that the more you can lose and still make it to the playoffs the better your chances are at success.

This is an anomolie begging...no..SCREAMING for comon sense and reason to reverse the crazy trend and a team with superior players and the record to prove it to blow out all comers for several years in succession if only to bring rationality back to predicting football games.... especially Superbowl games outcomes.


----------



## HUGGY

I think it SUCKS that the Seahawks must overcome a 10 point diff to "win" in the eyes of Vegas.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> I think it SUCKS that the Seahawks must overcome a 10 point diff to "win" in the eyes of Vegas.



The eyes of Vegas gaze upon you!


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it SUCKS that the Seahawks must overcome a 10 point diff to "win" in the eyes of Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes of Vegas gaze upon you!
Click to expand...


I suspect Vegas goons for somehow sneaking into the Sehawks practice and causing Lane's ankle injury to keep the game closer.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it SUCKS that the Seahawks must overcome a 10 point diff to "win" in the eyes of Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes of Vegas gaze upon you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect Vegas goons for somehow sneaking into the Sehawks practice and causing Lane's ankle injury to keep the game closer.
Click to expand...


I have inside sources confirming your suspicions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grats on the NFC West title.
> 
> The Niners blew it big time in NO.  Had a 4th quarter lead, the defense played a pretty solid game against a high-powered Saints team, but the 49er offense couldn't do a damn thing in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Now, I hated the personal foul call on....was it Bowman?....on the sack/fumble late in the game.  I thought he missed his head, but I get that those calls are made in today's game.  Hit the QB's head, or hit close enough that it looks like you did, you get the flag.
> 
> The 49er special teams screw-up, though, was unforgivable.  You can't look around and miss a fair catch signal!  With the game on the line, that kind of mental error is ridiculous.
> 
> As far as the Denver/KC game, I actually was pretty impressed with KC.  Sure, they lost.  But they looked like more than just a team with a soft schedule.  They kept within striking distance of the highest scoring team in NFL history.  I could easily see them winning the rematch in KC.  The top 3 teams in the AFC are clearly Denver, KC and the Pats.  In the NFC it's Seattle and NO.
> 
> Get healthy Crabtree!  Otherwise the Niners might find themselves on the outside looking in come playoff time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SF ..TIED with the Cardinals at 6-4 in week 11 !!! WTF ???  Who'd a thunk THAT at the beginning of the season?
> 
> Thanks for the props on Seattle ALMOST locking down the NFC West.  It would be hard to screw it up ...but this isn't the Seahawks of older days... when you couldn't count ANY chickens hatched or not.  Seattle would have to lose 4 of the five games left and SF or Arizona would have to win out for there to be a reversal of the current standings.
> 
> N O is nipping at the Hawks heels at 8-2.  We will know *almost* absolutely two weeks from tomorrow night when the Saints come to the CLink if the NFC HFA will go to Seattle or New Orleans.
> 
> N O should win next Thursday night against the feeble Falcons.  If they lose in Seattle the Hawks would be 11-1 and N O  9-3.  Then they have to play the Panthers TWICE split by the Rams ...ALL three of those games they could lose then finish with the Bucs who also are much better than thier record.
> 
> Seattle plays N O ..then the 9ers in SF ...the Giants in N Y and the Rams and Cards at the Clink.  NONE of these games are cream puffs either.
> 
> N O BARELY beat SF at home today.  They will definitely have to play better than they did today if they expect to come into our house and escape defeat.
> 
> The Hawks are just getting to a playoff run stride the way they played last weekend and today.
> 
> I just wish N O was playing a tougher team than the Falcons this Thursday.  They will have plenty of time(11 days) to recover for when they come to Seattle.  Both teams should be rested and ready to play thier best football.  It should be a hell of a game.
Click to expand...


man you aint kidding,whoever thought the cards would have that record at this point in the season? holy flying helmets batman!!! Looks like Carson Palmer has finally become the quarterback he was expected to be when drafted out of colllege.

When the cards signed him I was saying back them-you got to be kidding,thats no improvement than before.
boy was i wrong. Too bad for ken whisenhunt.he is an excellent coach that turned that organization around from being the but of jokes.Had they given him one more year and Carson to be his quarterback,Carson would have saved his haed coaching job.thats too bad for Ken.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it SUCKS that the Seahawks must overcome a 10 point diff to "win" in the eyes of Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes of Vegas gaze upon you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect Vegas goons for somehow sneaking into the Sehawks practice and causing Lane's ankle injury to keep the game closer.
Click to expand...


He's serious folks............................................


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes of Vegas gaze upon you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect Vegas goons for somehow sneaking into the Sehawks practice and causing Lane's ankle injury to keep the game closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's serious folks............................................
Click to expand...


It's just a small tentacle of the vast East coast conspiracy octopus that is the media..the Mob...Vegas gambling interests... probably under the thumb of a Seahawks hater like Popshisgoo.  He already admitted to stalking my "digs".  So obviously the conspiracy is so involved and detailed as to attempt to INFLUENCE the fans individually.  Creepy !!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect Vegas goons for somehow sneaking into the Sehawks practice and causing Lane's ankle injury to keep the game closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's serious folks............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just a small tentacle of the vast East coast conspiracy octopus that is the media..the Mob...Vegas gambling interests... probably under the thumb of a Seahawks hater like Popshisgoo.  He already admitted to stalking my "digs".  So obviously the conspiracy is so involved and detailed as to attempt to INFLUENCE the fans individually.  Creepy !!
Click to expand...


Yeah this post is for everyone here  who STILL has doubts the seahawks arent going to win the superbowl running away with it easily the rest of the way except for that Kurt warner hater Popshisgoo troll.

I have no interest in his opinion on this.i only read half of his rants and ramblings when he posts and wont for sure in reply to this post. that being said. who in the NFC is going to beat them and have a chance at seattle?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's serious folks............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a small tentacle of the vast East coast conspiracy octopus that is the media..the Mob...Vegas gambling interests... probably under the thumb of a Seahawks hater like Popshisgoo.  He already admitted to stalking my "digs".  So obviously the conspiracy is so involved and detailed as to attempt to INFLUENCE the fans individually.  Creepy !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this post is for everyone here  who STILL has doubts the seahawks arent going to win the superbowl running away with it easily the rest of the way except for that Kurt warner hater Popshisgoo troll.
> 
> I have no interest in his opinion on this.i only read half of his rants and ramblings when he posts and wont for sure in reply to this post. that being said. who in the NFC is going to beat them and have a chance at seattle?
Click to expand...


The Seahawks don't always play perfectly at home.  What they do at home is refuse to lose.  A couple games the Hawks played sloppy...ball bounces the wrong way...refs make some bogus calls...whatever.  They were a couple of TDs behind in one game and just stepped on the gas and voila..an OT victory.  A record of 14-0 with a QB that has never lost a home game is not an accident.  I don't think that there is a team in the NFL that cam win at the Clink...not because they are not good....but because the Seahawks fueled by the 12th man just will not allow it.  Momentum is a real factor in a football game and Seattle just sucks in all the "mo" in that stadium and focuses it on thier opponents.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's serious folks............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a small tentacle of the vast East coast conspiracy octopus that is the media..the Mob...Vegas gambling interests... probably under the thumb of a Seahawks hater like Popshisgoo.  He already admitted to stalking my "digs".  So obviously the conspiracy is so involved and detailed as to attempt to INFLUENCE the fans individually.  Creepy !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this post is for everyone here  who STILL has doubts the seahawks arent going to win the superbowl running away with it easily the rest of the way except for that Kurt warner hater Popshisgoo troll.
> 
> I have no interest in his opinion on this.i only read half of his rants and ramblings when he posts and wont for sure in reply to this post. that being said. who in the NFC is going to beat them and have a chance at seattle?
Click to expand...


that being said here it is for all the people who STILL think the hawks will have any competition winning the superbowl.

yeah throw in thereas well that the Hawks dont have a prayer of going to the superbowl either because the niners with a qb by the name of kapernick, gets scared to death everytime when he has to come to seattle and play,unable to keep his poise like the QB of Tampa Bay was able to,or they dont stand a chance in the world against the saints who play such great football on the road,they killed us and beat us badly here when they came here,or not a prayer against the panthers either who lost to the bills a few weeks ago.

we will get crushed by all those teams cause the seahawks suck.

once they make their return trip back to the MET in New york can anyone here SERIOUSLY say they will have any problems with that pitiful weak AFC conference? get serious.

Look at the teams they would play.


1.The Denver Broncos. You cant be serious?

How anyone can pick this team after that thursday night meltdown to my Chargers when you should be peaking at this point is beyond me.

teams that have superbowl aspirations dont play sloppy like that this time of year especially at home.

The defense is their achiles heel and Manning true to form,choked in another big game.Expect to see the same thing once the playoffs start. they'll be lucky if they make it to the AFC championship game.they somehow get to the superbowl,as the chargers showed,Manning when facing a physical defense,folds under pressure and chokes.

If Manning thought My chargers defense was a force to be reckoned with,wait till he eoncounters the hawks. He'll be wishing to face the chargers defense again.

2.The cheatriots? another laugher. they'll be lucky if they make it past the first round.

Had the cleveland clowns not been the clowns they are always finding ways to lose games and been able to recover a basic simple onside kick against them,the cheatriots would REALLY be in trouble now not even in position to get the 2nd seed.

To nearly lose at home to the cleveland clowns and go then down to Miami and fail to pull off another classic Tom Brady comeback its obvious the loss of Gronkowski is affecting them major big time in the red zone. 

once they get into the playoffs,it will be a miracle if they win one game with the major loss of Gronkowski.

3.The kc Cheaps? Okay this one I cant laugh at too much because they are in better shape than those other twnly problem for them is no way do they have a prayer if they have to go up to denver and play them there.

Manning owns the chiefs and feasts off them whether he be a colt or a bronco. and up there in Denver,the cheaps are toast. they dont have to face them ,then I could see them in the superbowl otherwise forget it. But if they make it,say good bye to scoring tons of points,your not playing the oakland faders anymore.they wont be able to deal with a defense the likes of the hawks. They havent faced a defense quite like this one yet or will.


The Kc Cheaps I will take that back on IF they can go into san diego and beat my chargers.I dont see that happening though because my Bolts first made me proud beating them up there in kc and now taking it to the donkeys who were undefeated in denver this year.

Im not impressed with that big win over the Oakland Faders because thats who they are is the FADERS.

Plus the Eagels a few weeks ago also went into Oakland and also beat them by about the same score with a team that is rebuilding and a querterback who hasnt even played a full season no less.co chiefs fans need to take that game,with a grain of salt.


4.The Ravens.This team is more than likely the one we will see from the AFC back in the superbowl again.They dont win pretty but thats just it though,they find ways to win and they have confidence. considering how weak the AFC is I just dont see them NOT geeting back to the superbowl having to face all these weak pitiful teams.

They are clearly not dominat like they were last year though when they entered the playoffs.Thier kind of play WILL be good enough to get them past the likes of all those other pretenders but not the likes of the Seahawks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a small tentacle of the vast East coast conspiracy octopus that is the media..the Mob...Vegas gambling interests... probably under the thumb of a Seahawks hater like Popshisgoo.  He already admitted to stalking my "digs".  So obviously the conspiracy is so involved and detailed as to attempt to INFLUENCE the fans individually.  Creepy !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this post is for everyone here  who STILL has doubts the seahawks arent going to win the superbowl running away with it easily the rest of the way except for that Kurt warner hater Popshisgoo troll.
> 
> I have no interest in his opinion on this.i only read half of his rants and ramblings when he posts and wont for sure in reply to this post. that being said. who in the NFC is going to beat them and have a chance at seattle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks don't always play perfectly at home.  What they do at home is refuse to lose.  A couple games the Hawks played sloppy...ball bounces the wrong way...refs make some bogus calls...whatever.  They were a couple of TDs behind in one game and just stepped on the gas and voila..an OT victory.  A record of 14-0 with a QB that has never lost a home game is not an accident.  I don't think that there is a team in the NFL that cam win at the Clink...not because they are not good....but because the Seahawks fueled by the 12th man just will not allow it.  Momentum is a real factor in a football game and Seattle just sucks in all the "mo" in that stadium and focuses it on thier opponents.
Click to expand...


You also got to remember as well that the two times they played sloppy this year there and just barely won was because they did not have all their horses at the time with three of their offensive starters out at that time.

The Titans game was inexcusable.i think they just took that team lightly and automatically thought they would win if they showed up.

With the Bucs? as we discussed before,the Hawks did not have all their horses at that time and as you mentioned back then,the Bucs are a much better team than what their record indicates.

 they had lost all their 8 games at that point but SIX out of those 8 games were by a field goal or less so its not like they were getting blown out in all those losses.

they gave the Hawks their best effort of the year that day bringing their A game because they knew how good and tough they are at home.

It amazes me how some people were razzing you saying they should have scored many more points than they did agaist the Giants because they dont have a very good defense. 

Ignoring how the Giants considered this the biggest game of their season and that they have a long history there at that stadium and were playing for pride last week giving everything they had.

Now if they had gone up to Jacksonville or Okaland and gave that kind of effort against those two teams scoring just 23 points on the road against THOSE 2 teams,I would be very worried about them going into the playoffs in december but come on,that was the New York Giants we were talking about whose defense ALWAYS plays with pride in december giving it their all to win.

If the Giants defense was as bad as the raiders or jaguars or falcons,then they would go winless this year.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's serious folks............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a small tentacle of the vast East coast conspiracy octopus that is the media..the Mob...Vegas gambling interests... probably under the thumb of a Seahawks hater like Popshisgoo.  He already admitted to stalking my "digs".  So obviously the conspiracy is so involved and detailed as to attempt to INFLUENCE the fans individually.  Creepy !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this post is for everyone here  who STILL has doubts the seahawks arent going to win the superbowl running away with it easily the rest of the way except for that Kurt warner hater Popshisgoo troll.
> 
> I have no interest in his opinion on this.i only read half of his rants and ramblings when he posts and wont for sure in reply to this post. that being said. who in the NFC is going to beat them and have a chance at seattle?
Click to expand...


More bullshit, I see you love to lie. Please post where I said I hated or even disliked Warner? You can't, and you won't because you are lying and you know it. 

Keep lying, it helps prove what an idiot and dishonest person you are.

I also never said that the Seahawks wouldn't win the Super Bowl, more fucking lies from you. I will say, until they win the Super Bowl, they have nothing and that goes for all the teams, not just your precious Seahawks.

Huggy and yourself keep proving that Seahawk fans are indeed the dumbest. congrats on your stupidity, and your dishonesty, you have one over on Huggy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone here has reading comprehension problems.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> someone here has reading comprehension problems.



You rang?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone here has reading comprehension problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone here has reading comprehension problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The liar posts again!


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar posts again!
Click to expand...


You want to know why I am confident I am much smarter than you?  It is posts like the one above.  All shit posts like that do is make you look like a little butt hurt pussy.  AND you do it frequently.  The many times you add stupid crap like that to this forum adds up in people minds and whether you realize it or not it paints a picture of your character.  Weak and whiny.  You complain like someone that lost his lunch money on a regular basis...to girls.  The boys just felt sorry for you...the bad girls beat you up and threw your books in the toilet and then they humiliated you in numerous ways and stole your stupid coin purse every day.  I bet you had to buy them by the case to keep up with your losses in the playground.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liar posts again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know why I am confident I am much smarter than you?  It is posts like the one above.  All shit posts like that do is make you look like a little butt hurt pussy.  AND you do it frequently.  The many times you add stupid crap like that to this forum adds up in people minds and whether you realize it or not it paints a picture of your character.  Weak and whiny.  You complain like someone that lost his lunch money on a regular basis...to girls.  The boys just felt sorry for you...the bad girls beat you up and threw your books in the toilet and then they humiliated you in numerous ways and stole your stupid coin purse every day.  I bet you had to buy them by the case to keep up with your losses in the playground.
Click to expand...


Huggy, I don't know about who's more intelligent, but it's pretty funny that you call someone else a butt hurt pussy after whining about the ref's giving the Niners the game against the Seahawks.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liar posts again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know why I am confident I am much smarter than you?  It is posts like the one above.  All shit posts like that do is make you look like a little butt hurt pussy.  AND you do it frequently.  The many times you add stupid crap like that to this forum adds up in people minds and whether you realize it or not it paints a picture of your character.  Weak and whiny.  You complain like someone that lost his lunch money on a regular basis...to girls.  The boys just felt sorry for you...the bad girls beat you up and threw your books in the toilet and then they humiliated you in numerous ways and stole your stupid coin purse every day.  I bet you had to buy them by the case to keep up with your losses in the playground.
Click to expand...


Like anyone cares what a fuckin security guard wanna be thinks, go back to your dive room and shut the fuck up, dumb shit. I'm calling you lover 911 out for his fuckin lies. You want to let lying go, be my guest but you have no room to talk after you cry and whine about Vegas and refs fixing games because you fucking team lost. You are a sore ass loser and when the Seahawks lose, I love to see you cry all over the board. 

Don't forget to kiss 911's ass before he butt fucks you tonight.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liar posts again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why I am confident I am much smarter than you?  It is posts like the one above.  All shit posts like that do is make you look like a little butt hurt pussy.  AND you do it frequently.  The many times you add stupid crap like that to this forum adds up in people minds and whether you realize it or not it paints a picture of your character.  Weak and whiny.  You complain like someone that lost his lunch money on a regular basis...to girls.  The boys just felt sorry for you...the bad girls beat you up and threw your books in the toilet and then they humiliated you in numerous ways and stole your stupid coin purse every day.  I bet you had to buy them by the case to keep up with your losses in the playground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Like anyone cares what a fuckin security guard wanna be thinks*, go back to your dive room and shut the fuck up, dumb shit. I'm calling you lover 911 out for his fuckin lies. You want to let lying go, be my guest but you have no room to talk after you cry and whine about Vegas and refs fixing games because you fucking team lost. You are a sore ass loser and when the Seahawks lose, I love to see you cry all over the board.
> 
> Don't forget to kiss 911's ass before he butt fucks you tonight.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you are right.  No doubt *you have many followers *that just can't get enough of your pussy dribblings on this message board... Good times..


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why I am confident I am much smarter than you?  It is posts like the one above.  All shit posts like that do is make you look like a little butt hurt pussy.  AND you do it frequently.  The many times you add stupid crap like that to this forum adds up in people minds and whether you realize it or not it paints a picture of your character.  Weak and whiny.  You complain like someone that lost his lunch money on a regular basis...to girls.  The boys just felt sorry for you...the bad girls beat you up and threw your books in the toilet and then they humiliated you in numerous ways and stole your stupid coin purse every day.  I bet you had to buy them by the case to keep up with your losses in the playground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Like anyone cares what a fuckin security guard wanna be thinks*, go back to your dive room and shut the fuck up, dumb shit. I'm calling you lover 911 out for his fuckin lies. You want to let lying go, be my guest but you have no room to talk after you cry and whine about Vegas and refs fixing games because you fucking team lost. You are a sore ass loser and when the Seahawks lose, I love to see you cry all over the board.
> 
> Don't forget to kiss 911's ass before he butt fucks you tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are right.  No doubt *you have many followers *that just can't get enough of your pussy dribblings on this message board... Good times..
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck if anyone follows me or not, I'm not the guy that is aspiring to be security guard.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Like anyone cares what a fuckin security guard wanna be thinks*, go back to your dive room and shut the fuck up, dumb shit. I'm calling you lover 911 out for his fuckin lies. You want to let lying go, be my guest but you have no room to talk after you cry and whine about Vegas and refs fixing games because you fucking team lost. You are a sore ass loser and when the Seahawks lose, I love to see you cry all over the board.
> 
> Don't forget to kiss 911's ass before he butt fucks you tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are right.  No doubt *you have many followers *that just can't get enough of your pussy dribblings on this message board... Good times..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck if anyone follows me or not, I'm not the guy that is aspiring to be security guard.
Click to expand...


Do you have a problem with people hiring other people to protect thier property when it is threatened?  Go ahead.  Get it out of your system and explain why you have a ferret up your ass over me doing this stupid guard stint.  Let me guess...  You were being an asshole ...probably drunk or too high on something and you were too drunk to drive so you broke in to someone else's property to find shelter and sleep it off and a security guard caught you and you resisted so he beat the crap out of you ...then called the police to haul your dumb ass to jail.

OOOorrrrr... You keep refering to "driving by"...  Maybe you are one of the dozen or so assholes I have beat the crap out of while trying to break into this motel.  Maybe IT IS personal.    I can assure you I don't give a rat shit about the people I have had to remove from this premisis.  I hold no grudges.. I barely remember thier faces.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are right.  No doubt *you have many followers *that just can't get enough of your pussy dribblings on this message board... Good times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck if anyone follows me or not, I'm not the guy that is aspiring to be security guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with people hiring other people to protect thier property when it is threatened?  Go ahead.  Get it out of your system and explain why you have a ferret up your ass over me doing this stupid guard stint.  Let me guess...  You were being an asshole ...probably drunk or too high on something and you were too drunk to drive so you broke in to someone else's property to find shelter and sleep it off and a security guard caught you and you resisted so he beat the crap out of you ...then called the police to haul your dumb ass to jail.
> 
> OOOorrrrr... You keep refering to "driving by"...  Maybe you are one of the dozen or so assholes I have beat the crap out of while trying to break into this motel.  Maybe IT IS personal.    I can assure you I don't give a rat shit about the people I have had to remove from this premisis.  I hold no grudges.. I barely remember thier faces.
Click to expand...


I have a problem with liars. Sure you beat the crap out of people, good grief, quit making shit up.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck if anyone follows me or not, I'm not the guy that is aspiring to be security guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with people hiring other people to protect thier property when it is threatened?  Go ahead.  Get it out of your system and explain why you have a ferret up your ass over me doing this stupid guard stint.  Let me guess...  You were being an asshole ...probably drunk or too high on something and you were too drunk to drive so you broke in to someone else's property to find shelter and sleep it off and a security guard caught you and you resisted so he beat the crap out of you ...then called the police to haul your dumb ass to jail.
> 
> OOOorrrrr... You keep refering to "driving by"...  Maybe you are one of the dozen or so assholes I have beat the crap out of while trying to break into this motel.  Maybe IT IS personal.    I can assure you I don't give a rat shit about the people I have had to remove from this premisis.  I hold no grudges.. I barely remember thier faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a problem with liars. Sure you beat the crap out of people, good grief, quit making shit up.
Click to expand...


Why do you care what I do in the dispensing of my duties?  The Police don't.  I have been given express permission to do whatever is neccessary in defending myself from perps that show aggeression or outright physical assault on me when assisting them off the property. In the last three years I have saved the Seattle police thousands of dollars in man hours and kept this immediate property free of crime completely.  In 2009 there were 160 official police responses to this address before I was asked by the owner to clean it up so the city wouldn't condem his property and confiscate it as a public nuisance and danger.

So what part do you dispute?  That there have been many intrusions, breakins, attempted assaults on innocent people, attempted drug dealing, prostitution, gang activity, malicious vandalism(breaking in windows and doors) that needed stopping? 

I apologize.  I am attempting to communicate with a moron.  You win moron.  I quit.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with people hiring other people to protect thier property when it is threatened?  Go ahead.  Get it out of your system and explain why you have a ferret up your ass over me doing this stupid guard stint.  Let me guess...  You were being an asshole ...probably drunk or too high on something and you were too drunk to drive so you broke in to someone else's property to find shelter and sleep it off and a security guard caught you and you resisted so he beat the crap out of you ...then called the police to haul your dumb ass to jail.
> 
> OOOorrrrr... You keep refering to "driving by"...  Maybe you are one of the dozen or so assholes I have beat the crap out of while trying to break into this motel.  Maybe IT IS personal.    I can assure you I don't give a rat shit about the people I have had to remove from this premisis.  I hold no grudges.. I barely remember thier faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a problem with liars. Sure you beat the crap out of people, good grief, quit making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you care what I do in the dispensing of my duties?  The Police don't.  I have been given express permission to do whatever is neccessary in defending myself from perps that show aggeression or outright physical assault on me when assisting them off the property. In the last three years I have saved the Seattle police thousands of dollars in man hours and kept this immediate property free of crime completely.  In 2009 there were 160 official police responses to this address before I was asked by the owner to clean it up so the city wouldn't condem his property and confiscate it as a public nuisance and danger.
> 
> So what part do you dispute?  That there have been many intrusions, breakins, attempted assaults on innocent people, attempted drug dealing, prostitution, gang activity, malicious vandalism(breaking in windows and doors) that needed stopping?
> 
> I appologize.  I am attempting to communicate with a moron.  You win moron.  I quit.
Click to expand...


I don't care that you are a wanna be rent a cop. Hey, you spelled apologize wrong, and then you call me the moron? Classic Huggy.


----------



## HUGGY

AND in other news back on topic J R Sweezy who was responsible for taking a play off resulting in the blocked FG and 10 point swing in Indy has been diagnosed with a concussion from the game in NY.  He will not play Sunday.  Good. That POS should probably sit out the rest of the season.  We have several very good linemen that have been tested by fire this season as back ups and we won't miss Sweezy one iota.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> AND in other news back on topic J R Sweezy who was responsible for taking a play off resulting in the blocked FG and 10 point swing in Indy has been diagnosed with a concussion from the game in NY.  He will not play Sunday.  Good. That POS should probably sit out the rest of the season.  We have several very good linemen that have been tested by fire this season as back ups and we won't miss Sweezy one iota.



Lol!


----------



## HUGGY

For Seattle's Earl Thomas the name of the game is the "GAP".  The Game Altering Play.

"stopping big plays is what the Seattle defense does best. The NFL categorizes it as explosive plays or GAP -- game altering plays. Its any pass of 16 yards or more, and any run of 12 yards or more. 

I pay attention to the explosives, said Thomas, when asked which defensive statistic is most important to him. Thats my job as the free safety. I want to be the best in the league at stopping those. 

The Seahawks are No 1 in fewest GAPs allowed this season with 76. And they easily are the league best in passing explosives, having allowed only 47 in 14 games. 

Seattle leads the league in interceptions with 22, but the Seahawks also lead the NFL with 13 interceptions on passes outside the numbers. Seattle has allowed only five touchdown passes this season on throws outside the numbers."

NFC West Blog - ESPN


----------



## Montrovant

Arizona is playing the Hawks tough, tied at 3 at halftime.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Arizona is playing the Hawks tough, tied at 3 at halftime.



Seattle is a good second half team, nice to see Arizona playing well but I doubt thr
Ey win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Man this is the worst performace ever by wilson and the offense.The Hawks defense has got to be pissed at them.they gave them every opportunity in the world to win that game returning interceptions to mid field you would think they would have been able to muster some field goals out of that instead all they did was 3 and out the whole day.

The play calling on offense was beyond stupid.stopping the run is obviously the cards strength yet I cant remember how many times they called to run the ball up the middle on both 1st AND 2nd down.talk about predictablity. mix it up for christ sakes!!!!  throw the ball on first downs at times. take a little chunk here and there from a few quick slant throws picking up a few yeards. How they get get down there at the 3 yard like running back an interception and not get a touchdown out of it is just not seahawk football.

Either this defense of the cards has gotten much better since the first half,or the seahawks have gotten much worse.I never expected it to be a blowout like last years 58-0 game,but at least something like 21-7.

Its not going to get any easier for our Hawks hug in the fact they have to play the Lambs next week here who always play us tough on defense as well. we barely beat them down there this year and struggled at home the last game of the season last year as well.

the good news is that the cards defense is the toughest defense they will face all year long. and the niners have to play them next week down in the desert and you can expect them to be tougher down there in the desert with homefield advantage for sure.

this is the team I dont want to see again in the playoffs and the one team most others in the NFC are thinking the same thing now at this point. man who would have thought with carson palmer throwing 4 INT'S and wilson throwing none,the Hawks would still lose the game and score just 3 points no less.

The good news is the Lambs while they beat the Bucs at home this week,they were hardly impressive in doing so,It was a close game so thats good news.


----------



## HUGGY

Who am I to judge?  My Lord/God Russell Wilson is just working in mysterious ways... 


My faith is not broken.  If Wilson chose to be off in his accuracy and timing against the Cardinals it is not for me to question his motives.  


That is all....


----------



## Iceman

Your op was right that's for sure


----------



## HUGGY

Iceman said:


> Your op was right that's for sure



It gets better the farther the Hawks go this season.

This forum would be a lot more fun if some other teams fans would chirp in with a bunch of threads also.  Most fans go for those heavily moderated vanilla self congtatulating message boards.  I can't stand em.

One thing I find excruciating is how fast these pussies that run the most popular boards ban other teams fans.  The two most popular Seattle boards are some of the worst at the suffocating PC moderating.  I got banned from the dot net board for being annoying( dissagreeing with some of the long time posters analysis of a few football points) same reason from the 9ers popular board.  

Most teams popular boards are run by self absorbed twats that live to have thier asses verbally kissed by people they do not know and only cow touw and completely prostrate themselves for fear the mods will ban them from expressing themselves about thier favorite team.  The sick part is that nobody really ever expresses themselves ...the fans are rarely allowed to criticize the players or coaches of thier teams but mostly criticism of the admins and mods and long time members of most team even in jest will get you banned.  Many good posters get banned just because some member says they should be with no cause at all.  They do it for sport.  I go to many message boards and read the posts because I like to see how other fans view my Hawks.  But the personalities of those in charge is pathetic.  

This MB is the best on the internet I've ever seen.  I don't have to tell most of you what an oasis of free speach this board is in a vast cess pool sea of boards run by pin dick nazis.

The only board I liked better was the original Seahawk dot com board that was owned by Allen and they just left it alone.  It was the only board I've ever seen that truely had absolute free speach.  It was a fabulous experiment but unfortunately I believe being associated with the nfl as Seattle's official board it eventually was moderated then sold to a sports media management company in Chicago and they pretty much perrma banned every one of the several hundred original members.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your op was right that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets better the farther the Hawks go this season.
> 
> This forum would be a lot more fun if some other teams fans would chirp in with a bunch of threads also.  Most fans go for those heavily moderated vanilla self congtatulating message boards.  I can't stand em.
> 
> One thing I find excruciating is how fast these pussies that run the most popular boards ban other teams fans.  The two most popular Seattle boards are some of the worst at the suffocating PC moderating.  I got banned from the dot net board for being annoying( dissagreeing with some of the long time posters analysis of a few football points) same reason from the 9ers popular board.
> 
> Most teams popular boards are run by self absorbed twats that live to have thier asses verbally kissed by people they do not know and only cow touw and completely prostrate themselves for fear the mods will ban them from expressing themselves about thier favorite team.  The sick part is that nobody really ever expresses themselves ...the fans are rarely allowed to criticize the players or coaches of thier teams but mostly criticism of the admins and mods and long time members of most team even in jest will get you banned.  Many good posters get banned just because some member says they should be with no cause at all.  They do it for sport.  I go to many message boards and read the posts because I like to see how other fans view my Hawks.  But the personalities of those in charge is pathetic.
> 
> This MB is the best on the internet I've ever seen.  I don't have to tell most of you what an oasis of free speach this board is in a vast cess pool sea of boards run by pin dick nazis.
> 
> The only board I liked better was the original Seahawk dot com board that was owned by Allen and they just left it alone.  It was the only board I've ever seen that truely had absolute free speach.  It was a fabulous experiment but unfortunately I believe being associated with the nfl as Seattle's official board it eventually was moderated then sold to a sports media management company in Chicago and they pretty much perrma banned every one of the several hundred original members.
Click to expand...


You got banned from the 49er board? You claimed earlier this year that you didn't post on other teams boards. More lies from Huggy.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your op was right that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets better the farther the Hawks go this season.
> 
> This forum would be a lot more fun if some other teams fans would chirp in with a bunch of threads also.  Most fans go for those heavily moderated vanilla self congtatulating message boards.  I can't stand em.
> 
> One thing I find excruciating is how fast these pussies that run the most popular boards ban other teams fans.  The two most popular Seattle boards are some of the worst at the suffocating PC moderating.  I got banned from the dot net board for being annoying( dissagreeing with some of the long time posters analysis of a few football points) same reason from the 9ers popular board.
> 
> Most teams popular boards are run by self absorbed twats that live to have thier asses verbally kissed by people they do not know and only cow touw and completely prostrate themselves for fear the mods will ban them from expressing themselves about thier favorite team.  The sick part is that nobody really ever expresses themselves ...the fans are rarely allowed to criticize the players or coaches of thier teams but mostly criticism of the admins and mods and long time members of most team even in jest will get you banned.  Many good posters get banned just because some member says they should be with no cause at all.  They do it for sport.  I go to many message boards and read the posts because I like to see how other fans view my Hawks.  But the personalities of those in charge is pathetic.
> 
> This MB is the best on the internet I've ever seen.  I don't have to tell most of you what an oasis of free speach this board is in a vast cess pool sea of boards run by pin dick nazis.
> 
> The only board I liked better was the original Seahawk dot com board that was owned by Allen and they just left it alone.  It was the only board I've ever seen that truely had absolute free speach.  It was a fabulous experiment but unfortunately I believe being associated with the nfl as Seattle's official board it eventually was moderated then sold to a sports media management company in Chicago and they pretty much perrma banned every one of the several hundred original members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got banned from the 49er board? You claimed earlier this year that you didn't post on other teams boards. More lies from Huggy.
Click to expand...


That was a very long time ago.  I haven't posted on any other teams MB for a long time..None this season whatsoever.

Yes I lie. I lie to twats.  I tell fat girls they look pretty.  You are a twat.  I will tell a twat like you anything I feel like to ilicit a response.  What would be the point to taking a twat like you seriously?  Can't think of any off hand.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets better the farther the Hawks go this season.
> 
> This forum would be a lot more fun if some other teams fans would chirp in with a bunch of threads also.  Most fans go for those heavily moderated vanilla self congtatulating message boards.  I can't stand em.
> 
> One thing I find excruciating is how fast these pussies that run the most popular boards ban other teams fans.  The two most popular Seattle boards are some of the worst at the suffocating PC moderating.  I got banned from the dot net board for being annoying( dissagreeing with some of the long time posters analysis of a few football points) same reason from the 9ers popular board.
> 
> Most teams popular boards are run by self absorbed twats that live to have thier asses verbally kissed by people they do not know and only cow touw and completely prostrate themselves for fear the mods will ban them from expressing themselves about thier favorite team.  The sick part is that nobody really ever expresses themselves ...the fans are rarely allowed to criticize the players or coaches of thier teams but mostly criticism of the admins and mods and long time members of most team even in jest will get you banned.  Many good posters get banned just because some member says they should be with no cause at all.  They do it for sport.  I go to many message boards and read the posts because I like to see how other fans view my Hawks.  But the personalities of those in charge is pathetic.
> 
> This MB is the best on the internet I've ever seen.  I don't have to tell most of you what an oasis of free speach this board is in a vast cess pool sea of boards run by pin dick nazis.
> 
> The only board I liked better was the original Seahawk dot com board that was owned by Allen and they just left it alone.  It was the only board I've ever seen that truely had absolute free speach.  It was a fabulous experiment but unfortunately I believe being associated with the nfl as Seattle's official board it eventually was moderated then sold to a sports media management company in Chicago and they pretty much perrma banned every one of the several hundred original members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got banned from the 49er board? You claimed earlier this year that you didn't post on other teams boards. More lies from Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a very long time ago.  I haven't posted on any other teams MB for a long time..None this season whatsoever.
> 
> Yes I lie. I lie to twats.  I tell fat girls they look pretty.  You are a twat.  I will tell a twat like you anything I feel like to ilicit a response.  What would be the point to taking a twat like you seriously?  Can't think of any off hand.
Click to expand...


Security guard wanna be, I know you are a liar, you tell lots of lies on this board, but I have known all along, see you are a Seahawk fan and Seahawks fans are the dumbest in the league and they try lying to disguise their intelligence. Except they are so dumb, it doesn't work. 

Have a great nice dumbass.


----------



## HUGGY

In 1 hour and 40 minutes we will see if Seattle is ready for the playoffs.  

Wilson has a lot of making up to do after last weeks debacle.  Will he press and make mistakes attempting to attone for his worst outting or play well and use his head?  Will he play not to lose or use his legs to get up field when coverage tries to bottle him up?  Will our recievers fight for the ball and hold on to it or play like shit and whine to the officials about interference?

The whole offense has to step up or they will lose this game and the next one playing on the road.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> In 1 hour and 40 minutes we will see if Seattle is ready for the playoffs.
> 
> Wilson has a lot of making up to do after last weeks debacle.  Will he press and make mistakes attempting to attone for his worst outting or play well and use his head?  Will he play not to lose or use his legs to get up field when coverage tries to bottle him up?  Will our recievers fight for the ball and hold on to it or play like shit and whine to the officials about interference?
> 
> The whole offense has to step up or they will lose this game and the next one playing on the road.




Momentum IS important going into the playoffs.


----------



## HUGGY

Seattle defense showed why they are the best in the NFL today.  The offense showed why the SUCK in the first half.  Wilson stepped it up a notch in half dos and Tate was senior clutcho.


----------



## Papageorgio

Seattle looked good against a sub .500 team.

And San Francisco went into Arizona and won the game against a team that beat Seattle on their home field.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Papageorgio said:


> Seattle looked good against a sub .500 team.
> 
> And San Francisco went into Arizona and won the game against a team that beat Seattle on their home field.



Seattle has beaten other better teams this year, they are 13 and 3. But they do have a problem on Offense.


----------



## Montrovant

The Niners barely hung on against the Cardinals.  Gave up over 400 passing yards to Palmer.  Gore barely got a yard per carry.  It's good to know they can win when the running game fails, but it's concerning that the running game failed so miserably.  I don't want the passing game to have to shoulder all of the offense, that's not how the team is built.

Seattle dominated, as they should have.  My hopes for a surprise Rams victory were quickly killed.

Still, while they had an exciting win over the Bears, if I had to pick an NFC playoff team for the Niners to play, Green Bay would be first.  They are always dangerous with that offense, but the defense has been pretty mediocre and Kaepernick probably has plenty of confidence playing them after the way he tore them up early in the season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RetiredGySgt said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle looked good against a sub .500 team.
> 
> And San Francisco went into Arizona and won the game against a team that beat Seattle on their home field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has beaten other better teams this year, they are 13 and 3. But they do have a problem on Offense.
Click to expand...


unfortunately that is correct.Even in my own local paper they are talking about them saying-once a superbowl lock,they have had some serious problems on offense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> Seattle looked good against a sub .500 team.
> 
> And San Francisco went into Arizona and won the game against a team that beat Seattle on their home field.



That is something you SHOULD be very concerned about Huggy if your not.The niners had no problems scoring touchdowns against the cards on the road while the Hawks could only muster a mere field goal against them at home.

Im just glad we dont have to face them again and thank god we got that homefield advantage because they are going to need it to come upwith some kind of a game plan to start moving the ball down the field and get TOUCHDOWNS instead of mere field goals once they get down in the red zone.

they did not have to worry about it today since they were playing a sub 500 team but despite what they have done to the niners in the past up here in seattle,they go into the playoffs and play like that against them or anybody else,they'll be one and done. just like marty shittenheimer always was with the chiefs.

This team all of a sudden cant seem to score touchdowns anymore at will like they were at the beginning of the year. trust me,ask any chiefs fan in kc,how far it can get you in the playoffs having an excellent defense but having a struggling offense going into the playoffs?

Remember steve bonehead or elvis garbage? kc fans around here do. very painfully.

all of a sudden I am wishing for the  offensive line Jim Zorn  had back then right now going into the playoffs.

You have to assume they will meet the niners again.I just dont trust the packers beating them even at home since they BARELY squaked by beating the bears yesterday having to come back from behind to win.maybe it was the rust of arron rogers why they did not blow them out.  or if its the packers,they could very well cause us problems as well if our offense continues playing liek this.Remember while they beat them last year,it was just a fluke play the reason they won.Had they had competent officials on the field that day,we would have lost that game as you recall.


----------



## JimH52

Seattle is nearly unbeatable at home, but it is the NFL.  Anything can happen.  I will be pulling for either the Packers or Eagles in the NFC.  The Broncos in the AFC...


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle looked good against a sub .500 team.
> 
> And San Francisco went into Arizona and won the game against a team that beat Seattle on their home field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is something you SHOULD be very concerned about Huggy if your not.The niners had no problems scoring touchdowns against the cards on the road while the Hawks could only muster a mere field goal against them at home.
> 
> Im just glad we dont have to face them again and thank god we got that homefield advantage because they are going to need it to come upwith some kind of a game plan to start moving the ball down the field and get TOUCHDOWNS instead of mere field goals once they get down in the red zone.
> 
> they did not have to worry about it today since they were playing a sub 500 team but despite what they have done to the niners in the past up here in seattle,they go into the playoffs and play like that against them or anybody else,they'll be one and done. just like marty shittenheimer always was with the chiefs.
> 
> This team all of a sudden cant seem to score touchdowns anymore at will like they were at the beginning of the year. trust me,ask any chiefs fan in kc,how far it can get you in the playoffs having an excellent defense but having a struggling offense going into the playoffs?
> 
> Remember steve bonehead or elvis garbage? kc fans around here do. very painfully.
> 
> all of a sudden I am wishing for the  offensive line Jim Zorn  had back then right now going into the playoffs.
> 
> You have to assume they will meet the niners again.I just dont trust the packers beating them even at home since they BARELY squaked by beating the bears yesterday having to come back from behind to win.maybe it was the rust of arron rogers why they did not blow them out.  or if its the packers,they could very well cause us problems as well if our offense continues playing liek this.Remember while they beat them last year,it was just a fluke play the reason they won.Had they had competent officials on the field that day,we would have lost that game as you recall.
Click to expand...


I don't think I have to assume SF will go up into the frozen tundra and roll over GB.  I don't have to assume Seattle will repeat thier poor performance against the Cardinals.  

What I am pretty sure of is that it will be a war to survive in sub freezing temps this coming wekend in GB.  The ground will make the game easily twice as brutal as would be expected with two teams going at it with everything to win for and the loser going home.  

The survivor WILL be banged up in two weeks.  Seattle will be rested and much healed in two weeks.  

Wilson had his lowest QBR passer rating of 48ish aginst the Cards.  He was back up over a 100 yesterday.   He would have done even better if a holding penalty hadn't taken a TD off the scoreboard. Oh ya then there was the errant whistle stopping the play where the Ram defense was offsides and while they were getting back into position the ball was snapped and Wilson sailed a dime to a wide open Luke Wilson for an obvious TD.  There were a couple of dropped passes also that caused Seattle to wiff on at least two 3rd downs.

Truth be told the game should have been a total blow out.

Seattle has has huge success against SF in the Clink.  Seattle has had huge success sacking Rodgers recently at the Clink.  

Seattle's defense has been improving all season.  

I'n not particularly concerned about either GB or SF playing in Seattle.


----------



## Papageorgio

And you weren't worried about Arizona, San Francisco or Indianapolis.


----------



## HUGGY

Then there is this...  Carroll was on the tube today saying he will play Percy Harvin in the next game.

There is really nothing to lose playing him as he will either be OK for the game after or he won't and he will have the whole off season to get 100% ready for next season.  

Also Tate has had to step up for KO's and punt returns so it will definitely be an advantage to save him for his WR duties as was emphasized on Sunday.

Kearse and Baldwin were not able to contribute much against the Rams.  The offense should be much more dynamic with Harvin out on the field.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Then there is this...  Carroll was on the tube today saying he will play Percy Harvin in the next game.
> 
> There is really nothing to lose playing him as he will either be OK for the game after or he won't and he will have the whole off season to get 100% ready for next season.
> 
> Also Tate has had to step up for KO's and punt returns so it will definitely be an advantage to save him for his WR duties as was emphasized on Sunday.
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin were not able to contribute much against the Rams.  The offense should be much more dynamic with Harvin out on the field.



75% of all teams that get the bye, will win that game, so I doubt Seattle will lose that game. They won all year without Harvin, I doubt he will be a big difference maker.

I'm more interested in the games this weekend.


----------



## HUGGY

That was then...This is now... Divisional games...

Harvin WILL play;

Harvin WILL make a difference.  

Not the outcome...just the distance of the ass whoopin.  

It means Seattle will suck a little less than two weeks ago.  

It means Sean Peyton will have no way to even prepare for how we will use Percy Harvin.  

The Seahawks would have won handily without Harvin.  

It is true that the last ass whoopin 34-7 doesn't mean a thing.

Tomorrows game would have been a slightly different ass whoopin because N O will try different strategies because clearly the Saint's brilliant game plan of Dec 2 didn't work.

The problem they have isn't a rearranging of the X's and O's.  Thier problem is that thier personell does not match up well with the Seahawks.

Our D-line is better than thier pass protection.

Our secondary is bigger and faster than thier TE and recievers.

No new scheme is going to change those realities.

They will have to sell out with 8 in the box just like last time to contain Lynch or he will get more than 100 yards and we will use up all the clock on our drives.  AND like last time when they commit that many players to stopping Lynch they have to play single coverage on anybody we send out for passes.  Wilson had 320 yards passing against them last time and they are 1-2 secondary starters down from the last game.

The Saints are screwed and were screwed before injecting Percy Harvin into the mix.

They may figure out how to eek out another TD on some trick play and nickel and dime thier way for an extra FG but THAT's it.

We will score at will.  I'm thinking at least 45 points even if it is pouring raining and gusting winds as predicted.

For the Saints when on offense it will be a howling opening to hell they will be facing every time they see the ball.

Ya the Seahawks Suck... and Saturday they will suck the very will to live out of the New Orleans Saints.


----------



## HUGGY

Sumpin for the Legion Of Boom ..............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X70VMrH3yBg]John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> In 1 hour and 40 minutes we will see if Seattle is ready for the playoffs.
> 
> Wilson has a lot of making up to do after last weeks debacle.  Will he press and make mistakes attempting to attone for his worst outting or play well and use his head?  Will he play not to lose or use his legs to get up field when coverage tries to bottle him up?  Will our recievers fight for the ball and hold on to it or play like shit and whine to the officials about interference?
> 
> The whole offense has to step up or they will lose this game and the next one playing on the road.



deleted post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> And you weren't worried about Arizona, San Francisco or Indianapolis.



Hate to say he made a good point Hug but he's right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> That was then...This is now... Divisional games...
> 
> Harvin WILL play;
> 
> Harvin WILL make a difference.
> 
> Not the outcome...just the distance of the ass whoopin.
> 
> It means Seattle will suck a little less than two weeks ago.
> 
> It means Sean Peyton will have no way to even prepare for how we will use Percy Harvin.
> 
> The Seahawks would have won handily without Harvin.
> 
> It is true that the last ass whoopin 34-7 doesn't mean a thing.
> 
> Tomorrows game would have been a slightly different ass whoopin because N O will try different strategies because clearly the Saint's brilliant game plan of Dec 2 didn't work.
> 
> The problem they have isn't a rearranging of the X's and O's.  Thier problem is that thier personell does not match up well with the Seahawks.
> 
> Our D-line is better than thier pass protection.
> 
> Our secondary is bigger and faster than thier TE and recievers.
> 
> No new scheme is going to change those realities.
> 
> They will have to sell out with 8 in the box just like last time to contain Lynch or he will get more than 100 yards and we will use up all the clock on our drives.  AND like last time when they commit that many players to stopping Lynch they have to play single coverage on anybody we send out for passes.  Wilson had 320 yards passing against them last time and they are 1-2 secondary starters down from the last game.
> 
> The Saints are screwed and were screwed before injecting Percy Harvin into the mix.
> 
> They may figure out how to eek out another TD on some trick play and nickel and dime thier way for an extra FG but THAT's it.
> 
> We will score at will.  I'm thinking at least 45 points even if it is pouring raining and gusting winds as predicted.
> 
> For the Saints when on offense it will be a howling opening to hell they will be facing every time they see the ball.
> 
> Ya the Seahawks Suck... and Saturday they will suck the very will to live out of the New Orleans Saints.



with Kearse and Baldwin back,IF harvin can stay healthy for next weekends game against the winner of the niners/panthers game-probably will be niners,percy wil lbe a big factor in that game.He gave them excellent field position in the minnestoa game on kickoffs. 

with just his presense alone,he forces  teams to have to cover himnot allowing them to double team the others which will free things up  for kearse,baldwin and Tate.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was then...This is now... Divisional games...
> 
> Harvin WILL play;
> 
> Harvin WILL make a difference.
> 
> Not the outcome...just the distance of the ass whoopin.
> 
> It means Seattle will suck a little less than two weeks ago.
> 
> It means Sean Peyton will have no way to even prepare for how we will use Percy Harvin.
> 
> The Seahawks would have won handily without Harvin.
> 
> It is true that the last ass whoopin 34-7 doesn't mean a thing.
> 
> Tomorrows game would have been a slightly different ass whoopin because N O will try different strategies because clearly the Saint's brilliant game plan of Dec 2 didn't work.
> 
> The problem they have isn't a rearranging of the X's and O's.  Thier problem is that thier personell does not match up well with the Seahawks.
> 
> Our D-line is better than thier pass protection.
> 
> Our secondary is bigger and faster than thier TE and recievers.
> 
> No new scheme is going to change those realities.
> 
> They will have to sell out with 8 in the box just like last time to contain Lynch or he will get more than 100 yards and we will use up all the clock on our drives.  AND like last time when they commit that many players to stopping Lynch they have to play single coverage on anybody we send out for passes.  Wilson had 320 yards passing against them last time and they are 1-2 secondary starters down from the last game.
> 
> The Saints are screwed and were screwed before injecting Percy Harvin into the mix.
> 
> They may figure out how to eek out another TD on some trick play and nickel and dime thier way for an extra FG but THAT's it.
> 
> We will score at will.  I'm thinking at least 45 points even if it is pouring raining and gusting winds as predicted.
> 
> For the Saints when on offense it will be a howling opening to hell they will be facing every time they see the ball.
> 
> Ya the Seahawks Suck... and Saturday they will suck the very will to live out of the New Orleans Saints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Kearse and Baldwin back,IF harvin can stay healthy for next weekends game against the winner of the niners/panthers game-probably will be niners,percy wil lbe a big factor in that game.He gave them excellent field position in the minnestoa game on kickoffs.
> 
> with just his presense alone,he forces  teams to have to cover himnot allowing them to double team the others which will free things up  for kearse,baldwin and Tate.
Click to expand...


Harvin got his bell rung early in the first qtr by a cheap shot to the head.  Looks like Sean Peyton's head hunting days are not entirely over...


----------



## Papageorgio

Two years ago that's a legal hit, it's a great hit. Welcome to the new NFL.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Two years ago that's a legal hit, it's a great hit. Welcome to the new NFL.



You silly little bitch.  You REALLY think that should have been a legal hit?  If THAT were the case Seattle has a Legion of Boom chock full of big tall fast assassins that are capable of sidelining every reciever on any team they go up against.  

Purposely hitting a defenseless reciever in the head like the shot Harvin took is just flat wrong.  If you don't agree then you are a fucking moron.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two years ago that's a legal hit, it's a great hit. Welcome to the new NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You silly little bitch.  You REALLY think that should have been a legal hit?  If THAT were the case Seattle has a Legion of Boom chock full of big tall fast assassins that are capable of sidelining every reciever on any team they go up against.
> 
> Purposely hitting a defenseless reciever in the head like the shot Harvin took is just flat wrong.  If you don't agree then you are a fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Dumb shit, I said two years ago that was legal. But dumb fucks like you are clueless. Fuck off!


----------



## HUGGY

Rafael Bush should get a heavy fine from the league office... I'm sure he will appreciate anything you can send him to help pay it.

Asshole.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Rafael Bush should get a heavy fine from the league office... I'm sure he will appreciate anything you can send him to help pay it.
> 
> Asshole.



We shall see, I made a comment and you go to name calling. Typical Seahawk fan.


----------



## longknife

Ummm 23 to 15 over Saints. That means Seattle sucks?


----------



## Papageorgio

longknife said:


> Ummm 23 to 15 over Saints. That means Seattle sucks?



The whole thread was started by a clueless Seahawk fan who thinks preseason games mean something.

Seattle has a good team, I'd say a top five. They do have a few issues on the offensive side but the defense is stellar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was then...This is now... Divisional games...
> 
> Harvin WILL play;
> 
> Harvin WILL make a difference.
> 
> Not the outcome...just the distance of the ass whoopin.
> 
> It means Seattle will suck a little less than two weeks ago.
> 
> It means Sean Peyton will have no way to even prepare for how we will use Percy Harvin.
> 
> The Seahawks would have won handily without Harvin.
> 
> It is true that the last ass whoopin 34-7 doesn't mean a thing.
> 
> Tomorrows game would have been a slightly different ass whoopin because N O will try different strategies because clearly the Saint's brilliant game plan of Dec 2 didn't work.
> 
> The problem they have isn't a rearranging of the X's and O's.  Thier problem is that thier personell does not match up well with the Seahawks.
> 
> Our D-line is better than thier pass protection.
> 
> Our secondary is bigger and faster than thier TE and recievers.
> 
> No new scheme is going to change those realities.
> 
> They will have to sell out with 8 in the box just like last time to contain Lynch or he will get more than 100 yards and we will use up all the clock on our drives.  AND like last time when they commit that many players to stopping Lynch they have to play single coverage on anybody we send out for passes.  Wilson had 320 yards passing against them last time and they are 1-2 secondary starters down from the last game.
> 
> The Saints are screwed and were screwed before injecting Percy Harvin into the mix.
> 
> They may figure out how to eek out another TD on some trick play and nickel and dime thier way for an extra FG but THAT's it.
> 
> We will score at will.  I'm thinking at least 45 points even if it is pouring raining and gusting winds as predicted.
> 
> For the Saints when on offense it will be a howling opening to hell they will be facing every time they see the ball.
> 
> Ya the Seahawks Suck... and Saturday they will suck the very will to live out of the New Orleans Saints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Kearse and Baldwin back,IF harvin can stay healthy for next weekends game against the winner of the niners/panthers game-probably will be niners,percy wil lbe a big factor in that game.He gave them excellent field position in the minnestoa game on kickoffs.
> 
> with just his presense alone,he forces  teams to have to cover himnot allowing them to double team the others which will free things up  for kearse,baldwin and Tate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harvin got his bell rung early in the first qtr by a cheap shot to the head.  Looks like Sean Peyton's head hunting days are not entirely over...
Click to expand...


Yeah that player should have been ejected.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> with Kearse and Baldwin back,IF harvin can stay healthy for next weekends game against the winner of the niners/panthers game-probably will be niners,percy wil lbe a big factor in that game.He gave them excellent field position in the minnestoa game on kickoffs.
> 
> with just his presense alone,he forces  teams to have to cover himnot allowing them to double team the others which will free things up  for kearse,baldwin and Tate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvin got his bell rung early in the first qtr by a cheap shot to the head.  Looks like Sean Peyton's head hunting days are not entirely over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that player should have been ejected.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hug Im sorry I have completely lost faith in the Hawks and in particularly Pete Carrol.He had TWO weeks to get the Hawks prepared for this game and he STILL couldnt fix their problems they had on offense.they STILL cant do jack shit on offense.

The cards game I can understand them struggling like they did caue they have a very good defense. The saints though? come on.I was excited that they were the opponent they were facing because they DONT have a defense.to go out and lay an egg like they did was pitiful. I hate to think how they will play nexy weekend when they haver to face a GOOD defense against the niners or panthers.

I used to think Carrol was a great coach not anymore though.He did the same fucking thing against the saints he did against the cards,running it on first and second down pratically the whole time.wilson is their best weapon on offense,you got to give him a chance to make plays down the field.He cant do that when they are always running on first and second down all the time NEVER picking up a first down and only throws it in a obvious passing situation.

Carrol is a fucking asshole.He wont open up the offense and let wilson take his shots.mother fucker. just you watch,he'll blow it for them next week with his conservative play calling. 

 He reminds me an awful lot of that other prick marty shittenheimer.that was why he got the reputation around the league being known as martyball.He also was mr conservative like carrol,always running it on first and second down and never throwing it till third down and always counted on the defense to bail him out and win the game. the results? other than the year they had joe montana there,they were always one and done in the playoffs all the time.Montana being the greatest QB of all time,they could overcome martys asinine play calling. after they lost montana though,they were one and done in the playoffs all the time.

they got lucky this time cause Brees hates playing in the cold outdoors. They lay that same kind of egg next week on offense and carrol goes into that fucking conservative mode again,they can count on missing the superbowl again.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> *Hug Im sorry I have completely lost faith in the Hawks and in particularly Pete Carrol.He had TWO weeks to get the Hawks prepared* for this game and he STILL couldnt fix their problems they had on offense.they STILL cant do jack shit on offense.
> 
> The cards game I can understand them struggling like they did caue they have a very good defense. The saints though? come on.I was excited that they were the opponent they were facing because they DONT have a defense.to go out and lay an egg like they did was pitiful. I hate to think how they will play nexy weekend when they haver to face a GOOD defense against the niners or panthers.
> 
> I used to think Carrol was a great coach not anymore though.He did the same fucking thing against the saints he did against the cards,running it on first and second down pratically the whole time.wilson is their best weapon on offense,you got to give him a chance to make plays down the field.He cant do that when they are always running on first and second down all the time NEVER picking up a first down and only throws it in a obvious passing situation.
> 
> Carrol is a fucking asshole.He wont open up the offense and let wilson take his shots.mother fucker. just you watch,he'll blow it for them next week with his conservative play calling.
> 
> He reminds me an awful lot of that other prick marty shittenheimer.that was why he got the reputation around the league being known as martyball.He also was mr conservative like carrol,always running it on first and second down and never throwing it till third down and always counted on the defense to bail him out and win the game. the results? other than the year they had joe montana there,they were always one and done in the playoffs all the time.Montana being the greatest QB of all time,they could overcome martys asinine play calling. after they lost montana though,they were one and done in the playoffs all the time.
> 
> they got lucky this time cause Brees hates playing in the cold outdoors. They lay that same kind of egg next week on offense and carrol goes into that fucking conservative mode again,they can count on missing the superbowl again.



I only read the first couple of lines..  You have officially gone off the deep end.  

Hey...  So did Sean Peyton and Drew Brees prepare for the game.  NOBODY can prepare for 30 MPH steady with gusts to 50 MPH and driving rain.  Neither QB could throw well in the first half then in short spurts in the second half when the wind died down for a bit Brees caught a weather break and made a few good tosses.  Seattle stuck with Lynch because he was getting yards and TDs.  

Don't worry.  The weather next Sunday is supposed to be a balmy 57 with sunshine and light winds.  Wilson and our recievers will be featured more.  Kaepernick cannot play well in Seattle.  

It's all good.

Relax..


----------



## Dot Com

Luissa's not going to be too happy about this thread


----------



## Toro

I'd bet on Seattle winning next week.

But I'm awful at sports betting, so the 49ers will probably win.


----------



## Montrovant

The Niners and Seahawks are so similar.  Defense, run the ball, too many field goals instead of touchdowns, but as the game goes on, they wear you down.

It should be a great game next week.  I expect it to be chippy like the Niner-Panthers game was today.

I'm going with Niners 20 Seahawks 17......but I'm a Niner fan, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Huggy*, you got your work cut out for you on this one next week.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> The Niners and Seahawks are so similar.  Defense, run the ball, too many field goals instead of touchdowns, but as the game goes on, they wear you down.
> 
> It should be a great game next week.  I expect it to be chippy like the Niner-Panthers game was today.
> 
> I'm going with Niners 20 Seahawks 17......but I'm a Niner fan, so take that with a grain of salt.



Seattle has a little better defense and San Francisco has a little better offense. Should be close and a lot of fun to watch. The 9ers looked confident and focused today. Seattle's defense looked good yesterday, the offense...not so much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> I'd bet on Seattle winning next week.
> 
> But I'm awful at sports betting, so the 49ers will probably win.



yeah you picked my chargers to beat the donkeys so this will probably be the kiss of death for my seahawks as well.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet on Seattle winning next week.
> 
> But I'm awful at sports betting, so the 49ers will probably win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you picked my chargers to beat the donkeys so this will probably be the kiss of death for my seahawks as well.
Click to expand...


What do you care Froggy?  You already jumped ship !!!


----------



## aplcr0331

TheOldSchool said:


> &#8220;We have a team that you&#8217;re going to be proud of.  They have set the expectations: anything short of a Super Bowl is a failure.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike Shanahan
> 
> Rest of the NFL... you're hereby on notice.
> 
> Mike Shanahan: Super Bowl Or Bust For Redskins
Click to expand...


Damn, so close too.

I'm just hoping that the Hawks don't manage to Coug it this weekend. Probably won't watch, the pain is usually too much,


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet on Seattle winning next week.
> 
> But I'm awful at sports betting, so the 49ers will probably win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you picked my chargers to beat the donkeys so this will probably be the kiss of death for my seahawks as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care Froggy?  You already jumped ship !!!
Click to expand...


Yeah......what's up with that???


----------



## HUGGY

aplcr0331 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a team that youre going to be proud of.  They have set the expectations: anything short of a Super Bowl is a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike Shanahan
> 
> Rest of the NFL... you're hereby on notice.
> 
> Mike Shanahan: Super Bowl Or Bust For Redskins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, so close too.
> 
> I'm just hoping that the Hawks don't manage to Coug it this weekend. Probably won't watch, the pain is usually too much,
Click to expand...


Wilson is fantastic in big games.  He obviously hasn't won all of them but even back in college he was incredible in the big games.  As he has developed he has fashioned a knack for getting more done by doing less.  It sounds crazy but that's what happened.  He thinks on his feet better than any 2nd year QB I've ever seen.  He doesn't make game losing decisions.  You definitely need to watch this game.  Matchups with this much on the line don't come around that often.  The weather conditions will be ideal.  Kaepernick will make a few great plays.  Wilson will make a few more great plays.  Gore will get a few first downs... Lynch will get a few more first downs and a couple of big runs.. at least one TD.  Our DBs will contain SF's recievers for the most part and give Kaep precious few open targets.  Wilson will make a couple of great throws from the pocket and make a few more extending the play outside the pocket. Kaep will run and have some success ...Wilson will run and have some success.  

All the marbles are on the table... It will be a fabulous game to watch and a fantastic win for the Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## HUGGY

*Seahawks SUCK !!!! *

But they suck less than San Francisco


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you picked my chargers to beat the donkeys so this will probably be the kiss of death for my seahawks as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you care Froggy?  You already jumped ship !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah......what's up with that???
Click to expand...


I have little faith in thre hawks after they had TWO weeks to prepare for team that doesnt even have a defense yet they could do NOTHING against them. that doesnt mean I wont root for them to win.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you care Froggy?  You already jumped ship !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......what's up with that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have little faith in thre hawks after they had TWO weeks to prepare for team that doesnt even have a defense yet *they could do NOTHING against them*. that doesnt mean I wont root for them to win.
Click to expand...


Nothing?  You call winning the game .. "Nothing"?

I tellya what Eistein.  Next time the wind is blowing 30 mph where you are and gusting to 50...you go outside and try to pick a target and throw a football at it.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......what's up with that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have little faith in thre hawks after they had TWO weeks to prepare for team that doesnt even have a defense yet *they could do NOTHING against them*. that doesnt mean I wont root for them to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing?  You call winning the game .. "Nothing"?
> 
> I tellya what Eistein.  Next time the wind is blowing 30 mph where you are and gusting to 50...you go outside and try to pick a target and throw a football at it.
Click to expand...


You're right Huggy. His lack of faith says more about him then it does about the Seahawks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have little faith in thre hawks after they had TWO weeks to prepare for team that doesnt even have a defense yet *they could do NOTHING against them*. that doesnt mean I wont root for them to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing?  You call winning the game .. "Nothing"?
> 
> I tellya what Eistein.  Next time the wind is blowing 30 mph where you are and gusting to 50...you go outside and try to pick a target and throw a football at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right Huggy. His lack of faith says more about him then it does about the Seahawks.
Click to expand...


I have good reason for my lack of faith in them.Had they not been fortunate enough to get that early  turnover from that running back of the saints,the saints punt that ball and the hawks dont get a touchdown, and the hawks end up making  an early exit.Gore is much more talented than any of the running backs the saints have,you cant count on HIM coughing it up.

The Hawks are not like the Bears 85 team or giants 86 teams were. two other teams that did not have a great offfense but got there and won the superbowl because of a dominating defense.

those two teams had to play in conditions back then in new york and chicago that were not exactly idea either but the difference between the bears and the giants back then vs the hawks now is you KNEW beyond a dount back then that the Bears and Giants were going to go to the superbowl that year because they looked great heading into the playoffs blowing people out the last few games of the year and once the first playoff game got under way,they looked like a team to be reconkoned with.Wish I could say the same about the Hawks but I cant.

If the Hawks get an early turnover again,then they have an excellent chance of winning.If not and the niners take care of the ball,the the hawks better look out,cause it will be a long day for them.

after looking at these reviews at this NINER site,I have more hope now though.

Experts Predict Outcome of 49ers-Seahawks Game


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......what's up with that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have little faith in thre hawks after they had TWO weeks to prepare for team that doesnt even have a defense yet *they could do NOTHING against them*. that doesnt mean I wont root for them to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing?  You call winning the game .. "Nothing"?
> 
> I tellya what Eistein.  Next time the wind is blowing 30 mph where you are and gusting to 50...you go outside and try to pick a target and throw a football at it.
Click to expand...


I call getting an early turnover from the saints that cost them the game in the end a gift.a gift you cant count on the niners giving the Hawks again.

also while talking about throwing into the wind.Lets take a look at the statisitics of Drew Brees for a minute shall we?  after halftime,HE  got adjusted to the conditions of the wind and after knowing what to expect,HE threw for over 300 years and he doesnt even play there.

Passing: D. Brees (NO) - 309 YDS, 1 TD


He played under the same circumstances that wilson played under and yet he was able to make adjustments to his game later on and make some passes down the field unlike Wilson and again,he was playing in conditions he is not used to where Wilson should be used to those conditions by now playing in over 16 games over the course of two years.

Funny how Brees later could adjust to the conditions but Wilson could not.


----------



## B. Kidd

Good link. I like Chris Wesseling and Vinnie lyers' analysis.


----------



## HUGGY

Exactly...309..ONE TD.  

Brees HAD to throw.  The winds died down a little and stopped swirling so much with fewer gusts in the second half.  The rain pretty much stopped.  Wilson did his part and made no mistakes.  Lynch was running the ball well.  He set a Seahawk record for a runingback in the playoffs.  TWO TDs.

There was no need for the Hawks to take any chances.  The Saints never got any closer than 8 points.

The object of the game was to win.  The Seahawks are not the Bears team that was *arguably *the best defense in NFL history.  They are *factually* the number one defense of the 2013 season.


----------



## longknife

Here's the latest Vegas line @ http://www.vegasinsider.com/nfl/odds/las-vegas/


----------



## HUGGY

longknife said:


> Here's the latest Vegas line @ http://www.vegasinsider.com/nfl/odds/las-vegas/



I never go to gambling sites...them and porn sites are a good way to pick up extra baggage on your puter.  They are worse than bedbugs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Exactly...309..ONE TD.
> 
> Brees HAD to throw.  The winds died down a little and stopped swirling so much with fewer gusts in the second half.  The rain pretty much stopped.  Wilson did his part and made no mistakes.  Lynch was running the ball well.  He set a Seahawk record for a runingback in the playoffs.  TWO TDs.
> 
> There was no need for the Hawks to take any chances.  The Saints never got any closer than 8 points.
> 
> The object of the game was to win.  The Seahawks are not the Bears team that was *arguably *the best defense in NFL history.  They are *factually* the number one defense of the 2013 season.



Okay good points.Brees did have to throw because he was behind and The Hawks took care of the ball and Lynch was running well. They are very capable of winning this game no doubt ESPECIALLY since it is at home.I just hope that Kapernick hasnt adjusted to the noise like Brees did.The Saints came out with a better game plan on dealing with the crowd noise than their earlier visit.

There is an article here in the KC star about wilson talking about todays game and even Wilson here admits he has to play much better today than he did last week against the saints to beat the niners.

It begins saying-Wilson has thrown for fewer than 200 yards in four of the seahawks last 5 games.In fact,he completed just 9 of 18 passes for a career low 103 yards in last weekends NFC playoff game.

"We need to get better." Wilson said."I need to get better,first of all.Its one of those things that my confidence never wavers.Everytime I step on the field,everytime I place a call.I believe in it.Thats never going to change for me." 

they back you up as well here about your point on the weather saying-The inclement weather conditions and a dominant running game by Marshal Lynch,who rushed for 140 yards and two touchdowns,were major factors in Wilsons platry passing numbers.


They can very much win this game its just like I said which wilson even agree's on,he needs to play much better this week than last week to win this game.

 again,you cant count on the niners having an early turnover gift given to the Hawks with frank Gore who is a much better running back than any of the running backs the saints have.

However i have renewed hope for them in winning this game because in part of the section it lists reasons why the niners will win,and then it goes on to list reasons why the seahawks will win as well.It goes on to say-The seahawks defense and the noise will force Kapernick into mistakes,and wilson will capitilize.


whats REALLY funny though,as you can see from that niners link i posted earlier,even on that link one of the niners fans is bashing Kapernick to the extremes while praising wilson.


wilson is also a huge threat. the way he runs around and continues to look downfield. the guy is extremely talented. i wish kap had that elusive talent that wilson has. problem is kap cant multitask like that. he cant look down field and sense the pressure. if kap was able to feel the pressure before it was too late to escape the pocket then kap would be unstoppable. the problem with wilson is he jumps out of the pocket and once he does that, the 49ers secondary breaks off coverage because they worry wilson will run with it. 49ers secondary need to stay diciplined and stick to their coverage 100% until wilson passes the line of scrimage. because wilson does this all the time and practically almost always converts when he does this. i would say this is probably the biggest threat to the 49ers because on 3rd down it can either end their chances at scoring, or if they convert could possibly be 7 on the board for them. and 49ers defense knows that. its kinda a catch 22 because if they break off coverage he will hit his man downfield. if they dont break coverage wilson will run and pick up the 10 yards easily. makes it really hard for qb's. but the way they contained cam newton, if they can do the same on sunday then we will b good. but if wilson starts to break out the pocket, i hope bowman/willis hits him so hard to make him hesistate leaving the pocket ever again.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm amused that the Bronco fanz believe their team will just roll over the best team in the NFC.


----------



## HUGGY

Seahawks reported to claim they will not change anything they already do to play Manning and the Broncos.

No link.  I just heard it on the radio.

That should make it easy for Manning to prepare a game plan.

I'm OK with that report.  It is no secret that the Hawks need to get to Manning... Duh !!!

Obviously that will be the game plan on defense.

On offense the Seahawks will mainly run Lynch..  Big secret !! 

That's what brought em to the dance.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Preseason don't mean shit. I have seen 4-0 teams win four games all year and 0-4 teams win the Super Bowl
> 
> If the last few years have taught us anything, it is that you just need to make the playoffs. Once the playoff start, it's *who is hottest in the playoffs*



Damned good question...  I guess winning all your pre season games isn't the kiss of death after all..


----------



## HUGGY

Late night radio show disrespects Wilson....Carroll.

The NoeShow calls Wilson a liar about his well reported and repeated story about how Russell had a premonition about Hawks drafting him.

Except the stupid radio jock got the story wrong..  The moron on the AM early morning show that plays in Seattle on KJR 950 said Wilson claimed he put the names of the teams in his mothers cookie jar.  Who's the liar Noe?  Wilson has always maintained he put the team names in his baseball cap and the first one he drew out was the Seattle Seahawks.

Then the asshole goes on and on about what a phoney Carroll is.

Well...there is one radio host that will never get another interview with any player or coach on the Seahawks.


----------



## HUGGY

It remains to be seen if the Seahawks can suck in the 2014 season.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> It remains to be seen if the Seahawks can suck in the 2014 season.



Good Luck

After yesterday, it will be tough stopping them


----------



## candycorn

They sucking Cristal today....or however you spell it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It remains to be seen if the Seahawks can suck in the 2014 season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> After yesterday, it will be tough stopping them
Click to expand...


Man if percy harvin can come back and stay healthy next  year,the rest of the league better look out.His presence alone stretchs the field for their offense.

I knew Harvin would finish this game cause Champ Bailey is too much of a class guy.He is the leader of that secondary that the players follow and John fox is too much of a class guy as well.He would never be a head hunter like classless sean peyton and call for his players to take out Harvin with a cheap shot to the head.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It remains to be seen if the Seahawks can suck in the 2014 season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> After yesterday, it will be tough stopping them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man if percy harvin can come back and stay healthy next  year,the rest of the league better look out.His presence alone stretchs the field for their offense.
> 
> I knew Harvin would finish this game cause Champ Bailey is too much of a class guy.He is the leader of that secondary that the players follow and John fox is too much of a class guy as well.He would never be a head hunter like classless sean peyton and call for his players to take out Harvin with a cheap shot to the head.
Click to expand...


Carroll might "arrange an offseason accident".  Percy was electrifying but at 10 million a touchdown he is a little pricey and we have more important cap considerations.


----------



## Dot Com

I gotta give it to Huggy, he tried to get the mojo rolling w/ this thread.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, OP freakin' out over the pre-season?
> 
> Can't wait to see his reaction when C-hawks start losing road games again when the season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson PROMISED that every day...every practice ....every preseason snap he would play like it was a championship play.  I hold him at his word.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson is nuts
> 
> Stay healthy and save the gung ho shit for the playoffs
Click to expand...


Ya Wilson was nuts..  CRAZY nuts !!

The whole Wilson thing was nuts in 2013.  

It seemed the less he did things ..the better he played at times until he made it to the Superbowl and had a spectacularly efficient game and somehow almost did it as the invisible man.  ANY other QB with his production vs effort would have been the hands down MVP.  Did he squak ?  Did he whine ?  Did he grab a microphone and yell at somebody from the broncos ?

Nope..he just played crazy nuts good and let substitute LB Malcom Smith...not even a starter... take the glory and the pick em up truck and the Disney World parade.

Is there really any doubt why Wilson's Jersey is at or near the top in sales in the country ?


----------



## HUGGY

Ya...Ya... I know... The Seahawks suck and everything but a curious "new" montra is emerging in how the draft this year is shaping up.

The coaches and personnel assigned to evaluate the current crop are looking for DBs and Corners that are "Seattle esq" in stature and speed.  

Apparently the Hawks currently own the mold..the template that others feel they must copy to upgrade their teams defenses.  After all they did surprise most of the football world the way the man handled the best offense in league history in the Superbowl.

What they might be missing is that the players the Hawks have been getting DO fit a certain size and athleticism but even more important they are players that feel left out and are ready to commit to Seahawks coaches to PLAY a new way.  A lot of what the Seahawk defense IS IS Pete Carroll's philosophy and that won't be so easy to duplicate.

What they need to do is get Pete Carroll and his coaches to prepare their teams... nevermind... I don't think that will work..


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Ya...Ya... I know... The Seahawks suck and everything but a curious "new" montra is emerging in how the draft this year is shaping up.
> 
> The coaches and personnel assigned to evaluate the current crop are looking for DBs and Corners that are "Seattle esq" in stature and speed.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks currently own the mold..the template that others feel they must copy to upgrade their teams defenses.  After all they did surprise most of the football world the way the man handled the best offense in league history in the Superbowl.
> 
> What they might be missing is that the players the Hawks have been getting DO fit a certain size and athleticism but even more important they are players that feel left out and are ready to commit to Seahawks coaches to PLAY a new way.  A lot of what the Seahawk defense IS IS Pete Carroll's philosophy and that won't be so easy to duplicate.
> 
> What they need to do is get Pete Carroll and his coaches to prepare their teams... nevermind... I don't think that will work..



How do you think the team is going to deal with cap issues as players like Wilson reach the ends of cheaper contracts?  I know that's my biggest concern with the 49ers, that and certain aging players.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Ya... I know... The Seahawks suck and everything but a curious "new" montra is emerging in how the draft this year is shaping up.
> 
> The coaches and personnel assigned to evaluate the current crop are looking for DBs and Corners that are "Seattle esq" in stature and speed.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks currently own the mold..the template that others feel they must copy to upgrade their teams defenses.  After all they did surprise most of the football world the way the man handled the best offense in league history in the Superbowl.
> 
> What they might be missing is that the players the Hawks have been getting DO fit a certain size and athleticism but even more important they are players that feel left out and are ready to commit to Seahawks coaches to PLAY a new way.  A lot of what the Seahawk defense IS IS Pete Carroll's philosophy and that won't be so easy to duplicate.
> 
> What they need to do is get Pete Carroll and his coaches to prepare their teams... nevermind... I don't think that will work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think the team is going to deal with cap issues as players like Wilson reach the ends of cheaper contracts?  I know that's my biggest concern with the 49ers, that and certain aging players.
Click to expand...


This year won't be so bad for the Hawks.  They have a window to realistically repeat this season as there are almost no key players that will demand enough to break the bank.  They planned on releasing two that had big contracts....  Browner CB and Rice WR anyway.

Next season will be more restrictive as Wilson and I believe Sherman's contracts are due not to mention several others.  The good news is that for at least four more years the Seahawks won't have any player aging problems.

NOW if we can only keep Mr. Percy Harvin healthy...  He REALLY is a key ingredient to the offense Carroll had envisioned when he signed him.  His efforts in the Superbowl and the offense as a whole in that game was what it was supposed to be all of last season.  The team as it sits right now is a head and shoulder better than it was at the start of last season.  You other teams in the NFC West had better start praying for Wilson or Harvin to stub their toe in pre season cuz I'm afraid to say that as is I seriously don't see the Hawks losing to any team this season.. OH I know they will...there will be some injuries but as it stands they are far away the best Offense AND defense as a TEAM in the NFL right now.  

I'm not saying they will break Mannings scoring or yardage records or anything but they could win every game by 2-3 scores.  They simply get more opportunities to score with this defense taking away the ball and giving it to the offense almost two times a game and that means taking two opportunities for the opponents to score.  That is on average an almost unsurmountable hill to climb for any team.  

Your 9ers could catch the Hawks screwing up and win one at home but looking at our schedule that is the only game we should realistically have a fight to win.

I haven't looked at the SF web sites recently.  They did a funny thing just before the conference game ...they made it impossible for me to see the threads on their MBs.  Sort of a dirty trick against obvious Seahawk fans.  How petty !!  So I haven't seen the latest SF news and probably won't.  I'm not going to establish a new IP just to look at 9ers crap.  

You guys will keep me informed of the important stuff I'm sure.

So what are your worries with your team for THIS season?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Ya... I know... The Seahawks suck and everything but a curious "new" montra is emerging in how the draft this year is shaping up.
> 
> The coaches and personnel assigned to evaluate the current crop are looking for DBs and Corners that are "Seattle esq" in stature and speed.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks currently own the mold..the template that others feel they must copy to upgrade their teams defenses.  After all they did surprise most of the football world the way the man handled the best offense in league history in the Superbowl.
> 
> What they might be missing is that the players the Hawks have been getting DO fit a certain size and athleticism but even more important they are players that feel left out and are ready to commit to Seahawks coaches to PLAY a new way.  A lot of what the Seahawk defense IS IS Pete Carroll's philosophy and that won't be so easy to duplicate.
> 
> What they need to do is get Pete Carroll and his coaches to prepare their teams... nevermind... I don't think that will work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think the team is going to deal with cap issues as players like Wilson reach the ends of cheaper contracts?  I know that's my biggest concern with the 49ers, that and certain aging players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year won't be so bad for the Hawks.  They have a window to realistically repeat this season as there are almost no key players that will demand enough to break the bank.  They planned on releasing two that had big contracts....  Browner CB and Rice WR anyway.
> 
> Next season will be more restrictive as Wilson and I believe Sherman's contracts are due not to mention several others.  The good news is that for at least four more years the Seahawks won't have any player aging problems.
> 
> NOW if we can only keep Mr. Percy Harvin healthy...  He REALLY is a key ingredient to the offense Carroll had envisioned when he signed him.  His efforts in the Superbowl and the offense as a whole in that game was what it was supposed to be all of last season.  The team as it sits right now is a head and shoulder better than it was at the start of last season.  You other teams in the NFC West had better start praying for Wilson or Harvin to stub their toe in pre season cuz I'm afraid to say that as is I seriously don't see the Hawks losing to any team this season.. OH I know they will...there will be some injuries but as it stands they are far away the best Offense AND defense as a TEAM in the NFL right now.
> 
> I'm not saying they will break Mannings scoring or yardage records or anything but they could win every game by 2-3 scores.  They simply get more opportunities to score with this defense taking away the ball and giving it to the offense almost two times a game and that means taking two opportunities for the opponents to score.  That is on average an almost unsurmountable hill to climb for any team.
> 
> Your 9ers could catch the Hawks screwing up and win one at home but looking at our schedule that is the only game we should realistically have a fight to win.
> 
> I haven't looked at the SF web sites recently.  They did a funny thing just before the conference game ...they made it impossible for me to see the threads on their MBs.  Sort of a dirty trick against obvious Seahawk fans.  How petty !!  So I haven't seen the latest SF news and probably won't.  I'm not going to establish a new IP just to look at 9ers crap.
> 
> You guys will keep me informed of the important stuff I'm sure.
> 
> So what are your worries with your team for THIS season?
Click to expand...


Well, we still don't have a speedy playmaking receiver ala Harvin.  Boldin will hopefully be back, and if Crabtree stays healthy we have two extremely capable hands-type guys, but neither is going to break any 40 records.  

I was very disappointed with the Niners' running game in the playoffs.  Sure, I give a little leeway against Seattle because of how good your D is, but the team shouldn't need to rely so much on Kaepernick for rushing yards.  I don't know how much is Gore, how much is the O-line, how much is play calling, but the 49ers are a team that needs a productive running game, even if it isn't flashy or spectacular.

Justin Smith is getting up there in football years.  He's so important to the defense and I'll be concerned every year until he retires about his ability to play at a high level.  Hopefully he can keep it up.

Aldon Smith is a big question mark.  Will he continue to have substance abuse problems?  Will he get suspended?  Can he be consistent as a pass rusher (he seems very up and down to me)?  Can he be more of an asset against the run?

I was actually fairly happy with the 49ers secondary this past year.  They aren't the Legion of Boom, but they played well.  The linebackers, obviously, are the best group in the game.  The only issue is how quickly Bowman recovers from his injury and if there are any lingering effects.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think the team is going to deal with cap issues as players like Wilson reach the ends of cheaper contracts?  I know that's my biggest concern with the 49ers, that and certain aging players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year won't be so bad for the Hawks.  They have a window to realistically repeat this season as there are almost no key players that will demand enough to break the bank.  They planned on releasing two that had big contracts....  Browner CB and Rice WR anyway.
> 
> Next season will be more restrictive as Wilson and I believe Sherman's contracts are due not to mention several others.  The good news is that for at least four more years the Seahawks won't have any player aging problems.
> 
> NOW if we can only keep Mr. Percy Harvin healthy...  He REALLY is a key ingredient to the offense Carroll had envisioned when he signed him.  His efforts in the Superbowl and the offense as a whole in that game was what it was supposed to be all of last season.  The team as it sits right now is a head and shoulder better than it was at the start of last season.  You other teams in the NFC West had better start praying for Wilson or Harvin to stub their toe in pre season cuz I'm afraid to say that as is I seriously don't see the Hawks losing to any team this season.. OH I know they will...there will be some injuries but as it stands they are far away the best Offense AND defense as a TEAM in the NFL right now.
> 
> I'm not saying they will break Mannings scoring or yardage records or anything but they could win every game by 2-3 scores.  They simply get more opportunities to score with this defense taking away the ball and giving it to the offense almost two times a game and that means taking two opportunities for the opponents to score.  That is on average an almost unsurmountable hill to climb for any team.
> 
> Your 9ers could catch the Hawks screwing up and win one at home but looking at our schedule that is the only game we should realistically have a fight to win.
> 
> I haven't looked at the SF web sites recently.  They did a funny thing just before the conference game ...they made it impossible for me to see the threads on their MBs.  Sort of a dirty trick against obvious Seahawk fans.  How petty !!  So I haven't seen the latest SF news and probably won't.  I'm not going to establish a new IP just to look at 9ers crap.
> 
> You guys will keep me informed of the important stuff I'm sure.
> 
> So what are your worries with your team for THIS season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we still don't have a speedy playmaking receiver ala Harvin.  Boldin will hopefully be back, and if Crabtree stays healthy we have two extremely capable hands-type guys, but neither is going to break any 40 records.
> 
> I was very disappointed with the Niners' running game in the playoffs.  Sure, I give a little leeway against Seattle because of how good your D is, but the team shouldn't need to rely so much on Kaepernick for rushing yards.  I don't know how much is Gore, how much is the O-line, how much is play calling, but the 49ers are a team that needs a productive running game, even if it isn't flashy or spectacular.
> 
> Justin Smith is getting up there in football years.  He's so important to the defense and I'll be concerned every year until he retires about his ability to play at a high level.  Hopefully he can keep it up.
> 
> Aldon Smith is a big question mark.  Will he continue to have substance abuse problems?  Will he get suspended?  Can he be consistent as a pass rusher (he seems very up and down to me)?  Can he be more of an asset against the run?
> 
> I was actually fairly happy with the 49ers secondary this past year.  They aren't the Legion of Boom, but they played well.  The linebackers, obviously, are the best group in the game.  The only issue is how quickly Bowman recovers from his injury and if there are any lingering effects.
Click to expand...


Well I got the 9ersWebZone trick circumvented.. so looking at the hatred and venom many 9ers fans have for the Hawks now is almost comical.

Me?  I enjoy the rivalry.  It makes the winning sweeter when there is more on the line.  

I just never got into the Cards and Rams..partially because they are both teams that were stolen from other communities.  Seattle and SF both have cities that reside on the water...strong fishing and shipping roots....high suicides...  Both cities are near huge agri and computer based companies. We really share a lot more than what seperates us.

That said SF has a much longer history in the NFL with a much more stable ownership track record.  I REALLY don't feel the Seahawks became the Seahawks until Paul Allen saved the team from that POS real estate swindler FROM CALIFORNIA that damn near stole the Hawks from Seattle.  I digress

So .... We had a little catching up to do and with the hiring of Pete Carroll and John Schneider I feel we have finally established a team character that may end up going somewhere.. 

I hope the 9ers can work out the kinks for this and many years in the future as I for one like our rivalry.  

This seems to be the Seahawks time for now but as your players age and need replaced no doubt your front office will get great athletes to take the place of those that have served your team well.  We are set for this and maybe next season ..which means we HAVE to get our Lombardi's now.  It won't be long before WE are knashing our teeth and watching the HATED 49ers kicking Seahawk tail.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year won't be so bad for the Hawks.  They have a window to realistically repeat this season as there are almost no key players that will demand enough to break the bank.  They planned on releasing two that had big contracts....  Browner CB and Rice WR anyway.
> 
> Next season will be more restrictive as Wilson and I believe Sherman's contracts are due not to mention several others.  The good news is that for at least four more years the Seahawks won't have any player aging problems.
> 
> NOW if we can only keep Mr. Percy Harvin healthy...  He REALLY is a key ingredient to the offense Carroll had envisioned when he signed him.  His efforts in the Superbowl and the offense as a whole in that game was what it was supposed to be all of last season.  The team as it sits right now is a head and shoulder better than it was at the start of last season.  You other teams in the NFC West had better start praying for Wilson or Harvin to stub their toe in pre season cuz I'm afraid to say that as is I seriously don't see the Hawks losing to any team this season.. OH I know they will...there will be some injuries but as it stands they are far away the best Offense AND defense as a TEAM in the NFL right now.
> 
> I'm not saying they will break Mannings scoring or yardage records or anything but they could win every game by 2-3 scores.  They simply get more opportunities to score with this defense taking away the ball and giving it to the offense almost two times a game and that means taking two opportunities for the opponents to score.  That is on average an almost unsurmountable hill to climb for any team.
> 
> Your 9ers could catch the Hawks screwing up and win one at home but looking at our schedule that is the only game we should realistically have a fight to win.
> 
> I haven't looked at the SF web sites recently.  They did a funny thing just before the conference game ...they made it impossible for me to see the threads on their MBs.  Sort of a dirty trick against obvious Seahawk fans.  How petty !!  So I haven't seen the latest SF news and probably won't.  I'm not going to establish a new IP just to look at 9ers crap.
> 
> You guys will keep me informed of the important stuff I'm sure.
> 
> So what are your worries with your team for THIS season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we still don't have a speedy playmaking receiver ala Harvin.  Boldin will hopefully be back, and if Crabtree stays healthy we have two extremely capable hands-type guys, but neither is going to break any 40 records.
> 
> I was very disappointed with the Niners' running game in the playoffs.  Sure, I give a little leeway against Seattle because of how good your D is, but the team shouldn't need to rely so much on Kaepernick for rushing yards.  I don't know how much is Gore, how much is the O-line, how much is play calling, but the 49ers are a team that needs a productive running game, even if it isn't flashy or spectacular.
> 
> Justin Smith is getting up there in football years.  He's so important to the defense and I'll be concerned every year until he retires about his ability to play at a high level.  Hopefully he can keep it up.
> 
> Aldon Smith is a big question mark.  Will he continue to have substance abuse problems?  Will he get suspended?  Can he be consistent as a pass rusher (he seems very up and down to me)?  Can he be more of an asset against the run?
> 
> I was actually fairly happy with the 49ers secondary this past year.  They aren't the Legion of Boom, but they played well.  The linebackers, obviously, are the best group in the game.  The only issue is how quickly Bowman recovers from his injury and if there are any lingering effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I got the 9ersWebZone trick circumvented.. so looking at the hatred and venom many 9ers fans have for the Hawks now is almost comical.
> 
> Me?  I enjoy the rivalry.  It makes the winning sweeter when there is more on the line.
> 
> I just never got into the Cards and Rams..partially because they are both teams that were stolen from other communities.  Seattle and SF both have cities that reside on the water...strong fishing and shipping roots....high suicides...  Both cities are near huge agri and computer based companies. We really share a lot more than what seperates us.
> 
> That said SF has a much longer history in the NFL with a much more stable ownership track record.  I REALLY don't feel the Seahawks became the Seahawks until Paul Allen saved the team from that POS real estate swindler FROM CALIFORNIA that damn near stole the Hawks from Seattle.  I digress
> 
> So .... We had a little catching up to do and with the hiring of Pete Carroll and John Schneider I feel we have finally established a team character that may end up going somewhere..
> 
> I hope the 9ers can work out the kinks for this and many years in the future as I for one like our rivalry.
> 
> This seems to be the Seahawks time for now but as your players age and need replaced no doubt your front office will get great athletes to take the place of those that have served your team well.  We are set for this and maybe next season ..which means we HAVE to get our Lombardi's now.  It won't be long before WE are knashing our teeth and watching the HATED 49ers kicking Seahawk tail.
Click to expand...


For the next couple of years the Niners and Seahawks should remain at the top of the list of teams likely to win the Super Bowl.  Both have plenty of talent and a year or two before contracts become an issue.

Seattle seems like the younger team, so they may have a long term advantage.  It's always hard to tell in the NFL, of course.

I doubt either team will be a 'dynasty' in the older sense, but it would be amazing if they could both work towards the kind of success the Patriots have had in the past 10-15 years.  Another SB for the Hawks, one or two for the Niners over the rest of this decade would be exactly what I'd like to see.  I enjoy the rivalry too, and I think it's always better to have two successful teams to really get the sports hatred flowing.  

I don't go to 49ers message boards, so I don't know what kind of crap they may spew there.  I consider myself to have a love/hate relationship with the Seahawks : I hate them because they are the 49ers rivals, but I love them because they are *good* rivals!


----------



## HUGGY

First the good news.

Seahawks sign Hauscka their kicker 33/35 in 2013 season.

TE Zach Miller who played lights out clutch in 2012 an that season's playoffs restructured his contract.

The bad news.. can't think of any.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> First the good news.
> 
> Seahawks sign Hauscka their kicker 33/35 in 2013 season.
> 
> TE Zach Miller who played lights out clutch in 2012 an that season's playoffs restructured his contract.
> 
> The bad news.. can't think of any.



only that we lost Tate.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the good news.
> 
> Seahawks sign Hauscka their kicker 33/35 in 2013 season.
> 
> TE Zach Miller who played lights out clutch in 2012 an that season's playoffs restructured his contract.
> 
> The bad news.. can't think of any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only that we lost Tate.
Click to expand...


The cap is a bitch.

The NFL is all about parity.  The Seahawks are in a better position than most recent Superbowl champions due to Schneiders ability to consistantly find diamonds in the rough over the last four yerars.  Look at the Ravens.  They were torn to shreds after they signed what's his face(Flacco) to a five year 100plus million dollar contract.  

The Hawks are in remarkably good shape at this point in free agency considering how it could have gone.

Schneider will find players that will fit Carroll's system to replace Tate and Bryant out of the lower rounds of the draft as he always does.  One run stuffing D Lineman and a decent reciever isn't that hard for a guy that possesses John's genius.

Tate was Wilson's favorite target last season but he only caught 64 passes.  Compare that number to the leading recievers around the league.  Tate was only the 31st ranked receiver in the NFL last year.  

Check out the link provided.  

2013 NFL Player Receiving Stats - National Football League - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the good news.
> 
> Seahawks sign Hauscka their kicker 33/35 in 2013 season.
> 
> TE Zach Miller who played lights out clutch in 2012 an that season's playoffs restructured his contract.
> 
> The bad news.. can't think of any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only that we lost Tate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cap is a bitch.
> 
> The NFL is all about parity.  The Seahawks are in a better position than most recent Superbowl champions due to Schneiders ability to consistantly find diamonds in the rough over the last four yerars.  Look at the Ravens.  They were torn to shreds after they signed what's his face(Flacco) to a five year 100plus million dollar contract.
> 
> The Hawks are in remarkably good shape at this point in free agency considering how it could have gone.
> 
> Schneider will find players that will fit Carroll's system to replace Tate and Bryant out of the lower rounds of the draft as he always does.  One run stuffing D Lineman and a decent reciever isn't that hard for a guy that possesses John's genius.
> 
> Tate was Wilson's favorite target last season but he only caught 64 passes.  Compare that number to the leading recievers around the league.  Tate was only the 31st ranked receiver in the NFL last year.
> 
> Check out the link provided.
> 
> 2013 NFL Player Receiving Stats - National Football League - ESPN
Click to expand...


oh yeah you aint kidding.Thats the good news for the hawks is they arent in the same position the Ravens were at all who lost practically half their team due to their stupidity of signing over rated flacco to that long term contract worth 100 mill.what a joke. 

Now if the QB was montana,Brady,or Elway,I could understand that huge a contract but Flacco? how pathetic. it was the teammates AROUND him that made him do the things he did to help them win the games they needed to. 

Yeah they are facing the same pitfalls the ravens faced and other superbowl winners of the past thats why i see them repeating.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> only that we lost Tate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap is a bitch.
> 
> The NFL is all about parity.  The Seahawks are in a better position than most recent Superbowl champions due to Schneiders ability to consistantly find diamonds in the rough over the last four yerars.  Look at the Ravens.  They were torn to shreds after they signed what's his face(Flacco) to a five year 100plus million dollar contract.
> 
> The Hawks are in remarkably good shape at this point in free agency considering how it could have gone.
> 
> Schneider will find players that will fit Carroll's system to replace Tate and Bryant out of the lower rounds of the draft as he always does.  One run stuffing D Lineman and a decent reciever isn't that hard for a guy that possesses John's genius.
> 
> Tate was Wilson's favorite target last season but he only caught 64 passes.  Compare that number to the leading recievers around the league.  Tate was only the 31st ranked receiver in the NFL last year.
> 
> Check out the link provided.
> 
> 2013 NFL Player Receiving Stats - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yeah you aint kidding.Thats the good news for the hawks is they arent in the same position the Ravens were at all who lost practically half their team due to their stupidity of signing over rated flacco to that long term contract worth 100 mill.what a joke.
> 
> Now if the QB was montana,Brady,or Elway,I could understand that huge a contract but Flacco? how pathetic. it was the teammates AROUND him that made him do the things he did to help them win the games they needed to.
> 
> Yeah they are facing the same pitfalls the ravens faced and other superbowl winners of the past thats why i see them repeating.
Click to expand...


The only game that matters for Seattle is the Superbowl and if the Donkeys repeat in the AFC we can expect them to fold like a cheap suit just like last time.  

The greatest offense of all time is chock full of pussies.

After Thomas and Decker and that little fag they got from NE get knocked on their keisters ONE time they did everything but spread their legs trying to avoid contact with the Hawk D.

The ONLY hard hitters in the NFL are in the NFC West.. except for a couple of players on the Texan's team.  Our ONLY competition are in our own division.  SF is going backwards and getting OLD.  Gore is on his last legs.. Their D-Line is long in the tooth.  They lost their best DBs.  

The St Lupis Rams and the Tweety Bird Cardinals have improved on offense with F/A but they still don't have the firepower to challenge a still ascending Seahawk team that hasn't peaked yet on Defense.  There is still much room for improvement in the sack catagory.

The Legion Of Boom will be BOOMING better than ever.  Two less screwups..less distractions.  No team will dare to make their chops throwing long on the Hawks anymore.  That will just shrink the field and make it easier for the Seahawks D to suffocate them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It remains to be seen if the Seahawks can suck in the 2014 season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> After yesterday, it will be tough stopping them
Click to expand...


you never learn do you?  even AFTER the seahawks beat the niners,you STILL doubted Huggy and actually believed they would win the superbowl.

you thinking Belecheat is a good coach,with you thats easy to believe and no surprise actually .

the others,I'll never figure out.

God I at least wasnt near the stupidity that you were.I doubted the Seahawks to get to the superbowl,but i at LEAST said a week before the niners/hawks game that the winner of that game would win the superbowl. 

 I would think you of all people would have been smart enough to know Manning would choke again especially when you have made so many posts in the past pointing out how he always chokes in big games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cap is a bitch.
> 
> The NFL is all about parity.  The Seahawks are in a better position than most recent Superbowl champions due to Schneiders ability to consistantly find diamonds in the rough over the last four yerars.  Look at the Ravens.  They were torn to shreds after they signed what's his face(Flacco) to a five year 100plus million dollar contract.
> 
> The Hawks are in remarkably good shape at this point in free agency considering how it could have gone.
> 
> Schneider will find players that will fit Carroll's system to replace Tate and Bryant out of the lower rounds of the draft as he always does.  One run stuffing D Lineman and a decent reciever isn't that hard for a guy that possesses John's genius.
> 
> Tate was Wilson's favorite target last season but he only caught 64 passes.  Compare that number to the leading recievers around the league.  Tate was only the 31st ranked receiver in the NFL last year.
> 
> Check out the link provided.
> 
> 2013 NFL Player Receiving Stats - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah you aint kidding.Thats the good news for the hawks is they arent in the same position the Ravens were at all who lost practically half their team due to their stupidity of signing over rated flacco to that long term contract worth 100 mill.what a joke.
> 
> Now if the QB was montana,Brady,or Elway,I could understand that huge a contract but Flacco? how pathetic. it was the teammates AROUND him that made him do the things he did to help them win the games they needed to.
> 
> Yeah they are facing the same pitfalls the ravens faced and other superbowl winners of the past thats why i see them repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only game that matters for Seattle is the Superbowl and if the Donkeys repeat in the AFC we can expect them to fold like a cheap suit just like last time.
> 
> The greatest offense of all time is chock full of pussies.
> 
> After Thomas and Decker and that little fag they got from NE get knocked on their keisters ONE time they did everything but spread their legs trying to avoid contact with the Hawk D.
> 
> The ONLY hard hitters in the NFL are in the NFC West.. except for a couple of players on the Texan's team.  Our ONLY competition are in our own division.  SF is going backwards and getting OLD.  Gore is on his last legs.. Their D-Line is long in the tooth.  They lost their best DBs.
> 
> The St Lupis Rams and the Tweety Bird Cardinals have improved on offense with F/A but they still don't have the firepower to challenge a still ascending Seahawk team that hasn't peaked yet on Defense.  There is still much room for improvement in the sack catagory.
> 
> The Legion Of Boom will be BOOMING better than ever.  Two less screwups..less distractions.  No team will dare to make their chops throwing long on the Hawks anymore.  That will just shrink the field and make it easier for the Seahawks D to suffocate them.
Click to expand...


I didnt know that about the niners that they lost those two players.The Lambs are going to be going backwards that for sure.They arent even resigning Bradford which Im sure you have heard about?  they will get a mediocre one at best to replace him and take a huge step backwards. the only team that will give them competion if that is indeed true they are getting long in the tooth on defense,is the cardinals.

Yeah your right,thats why the Hawks will repeat cause unlike other teams,who are just  happy about beating teams in their division and other good teams,for the seahawks,like you said,the only game that mmater to them is the superbowl game.

Manning when he faces a great defense like the seahawks and the ravens from the previous year,he goes into meltdown mode and panicks. against average good defenses,he plays well,but against a GREAT defense? different story.  

Like when he was facing the cheatriots,the first quarter in a half when that fag was in the lineup that they have now,their best corner the pats had,Manning couldnt do shit in the passing game,once the wimp got hurt  towards the end of the second quarter though and was out of the game,he was able to get the passing game going in the second half with him out of the lineup. with their best corner on defense in the game,he couldnt do nothing,once he was out,was the only time he could finally get his passing game going.Yeah great quarterback there.


if you have noticed,since the month of march,nobody is talking football now so while I plan on making a couple threads about wilson and the Hawks,Im gonna wait till football season starts cause thats when everybody will be here wanting to talk about it again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw Hug,dont you think that is SO SO SO funny that the lambs have lost so much faith in Bradford that without having someone thats proven in place ready to go,they expect to compete in the NFC west?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> btw Hug,dont you think that is SO SO SO funny that the lambs have lost so much faith in Bradford that without having someone thats proven in place ready to go,they expect to compete in the NFC west?



I don't see where Bradford has or has not had his contract extended.  The latest news on Google is a month old.  Still a mystery.  I'm sure if there was a move either way it would be all over the net.

He was playing well up till the 6th game of last season when he tore his ACL I think.  He was in negotiations to extend his contract then ..since the injury ..not so much. 

I believe the Rams are waiting till the draft is over to decide.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw Hug,dont you think that is SO SO SO funny that the lambs have lost so much faith in Bradford that without having someone thats proven in place ready to go,they expect to compete in the NFC west?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where Bradford has or has not had his contract extended.  The latest news on Google is a month old.  Still a mystery.  I'm sure if there was a move either way it would be all over the net.
> 
> He was playing well up till the 6th game of last season when he tore his ACL I think.  He was in negotiations to extend his contract then ..since the injury ..not so much.
> 
> I believe the Rams are waiting till the draft is over to decide.
Click to expand...


yeah i think your right.The talk at the time after the season was they were not going to bring him back and dump him and his contract but for some reason,it looks like they have now switched gears and changed their mind about it.

 I see the general manager is now saying they plan to stick with him and not draft someone like Borders.They may be deciding to stick with him,but I dont believe it for a second he is truthful that they wont draft someone like Borders to put pressure on bradford that he better start performing next year.Seeing how he was having his best season before the injury,knowing how the Lambs are,they'll probably stick with him anod not even sign someone like Borders.

The smart thing for them to do though is since he was having his best year,give him the benefit of the doubt that he has finally caught on and keep him,but at the same time,draft Borders as well to put Pressure on him.With such a high pick in the draft I dont see how you can afford NOT to.But believe me,knwoing the Lambs like I know them,they wont sign Borders or another QB out of college that there is a lot of talk on though.I know The Lambs organization pretty good.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw Hug,dont you think that is SO SO SO funny that the lambs have lost so much faith in Bradford that without having someone thats proven in place ready to go,they expect to compete in the NFC west?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where Bradford has or has not had his contract extended.  The latest news on Google is a month old.  Still a mystery.  I'm sure if there was a move either way it would be all over the net.
> 
> He was playing well up till the 6th game of last season when he tore his ACL I think.  He was in negotiations to extend his contract then ..since the injury ..not so much.
> 
> I believe the Rams are waiting till the draft is over to decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i think your right.The talk at the time after the season was they were not going to bring him back and dump him and his contract but for some reason,it looks like they have now switched gears and changed their mind about it.
> 
> I see the general manager is now saying they plan to stick with him and not draft someone like Borders.They may be deciding to stick with him,but I dont believe it for a second he is truthful that they wont draft someone like Borders to put pressure on bradford that he better start performing next year.Seeing how he was having his best season before the injury,knowing how the Lambs are,they'll probably stick with him anod not even sign someone like Borders.
> 
> The smart thing for them to do though is since he was having his best year,give him the benefit of the doubt that he has finally caught on and keep him,but at the same time,draft Borders as well to put Pressure on him.With such a high pick in the draft I dont see how you can afford NOT to.But believe me,knwoing the Lambs like I know them,they wont sign Borders or another QB out of college that there is a lot of talk on though.I know The Lambs organization pretty good.
Click to expand...


I don't follow the Rams or the Cardinals that close.  I probably should just because the Hawks play them twice a year but frankly... as far as I am concerned they are worthless pieces of crap teams just for the fact that they were both stolen from good cities that by all rights should have kept their teams.  The fact that LA doesn't have an NFL team is mind boggling.  

As far as competition for the Seahawks I don't see them gaining any ground at all.  Even though the "sports media" thinks Seattle has gone backwards in F/A I say "bullshit".  Bryant is getting old and had already lost a step from the year before and Browner was just trouble waiting to happen as well as being unavailable for the first four games.  Tate is a good WR but with Harvin coming on he just won't be missed.  Wilson works hard at improving where he needs to and he did struggle somewhat against St Louis and lost once to the Rams.  You can bet DangeRuss steps up this season against both teams.  

I see this coming season being easier than last what with playing the AFC West ..Green Bay in Seattle... NY Giants in Seattle..  I don't even think Seattle will lose to SF this year at all having only lost by 2 points in the Bay last season.  I'm not speculating an undefeated season this year but 14-2 isn't a stretch.  I can't see an obvious loss but I'll toss in a couple just because the ball bounces funny sometimes.

I would bet the farm that Seattle repeats as NFC West champs...number one seed and if we face the Broncos in AZ for SB 49 the results will be similar.  

Injuries are the only factor that could hurt the Seahawks chances to take it all again this season.

I'm sure Ashley Wilson will be nagging Russell to play real good this year cuz his big payday is coming after the season..  No doubt she is starting to gander at the big houses in the real estate magazines and on the internet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where Bradford has or has not had his contract extended.  The latest news on Google is a month old.  Still a mystery.  I'm sure if there was a move either way it would be all over the net.
> 
> He was playing well up till the 6th game of last season when he tore his ACL I think.  He was in negotiations to extend his contract then ..since the injury ..not so much.
> 
> I believe the Rams are waiting till the draft is over to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i think your right.The talk at the time after the season was they were not going to bring him back and dump him and his contract but for some reason,it looks like they have now switched gears and changed their mind about it.
> 
> I see the general manager is now saying they plan to stick with him and not draft someone like Borders.They may be deciding to stick with him,but I dont believe it for a second he is truthful that they wont draft someone like Borders to put pressure on bradford that he better start performing next year.Seeing how he was having his best season before the injury,knowing how the Lambs are,they'll probably stick with him anod not even sign someone like Borders.
> 
> The smart thing for them to do though is since he was having his best year,give him the benefit of the doubt that he has finally caught on and keep him,but at the same time,draft Borders as well to put Pressure on him.With such a high pick in the draft I dont see how you can afford NOT to.But believe me,knwoing the Lambs like I know them,they wont sign Borders or another QB out of college that there is a lot of talk on though.I know The Lambs organization pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't follow the Rams or the Cardinals that close.  I probably should just because the Hawks play them twice a year but frankly... as far as I am concerned they are worthless pieces of crap teams just for the fact that they were both stolen from good cities that by all rights should have kept their teams.  The fact that LA doesn't have an NFL team is mind boggling.
> 
> As far as competition for the Seahawks I don't see them gaining any ground at all.  Even though the "sports media" thinks Seattle has gone backwards in F/A I say "bullshit".  Bryant is getting old and had already lost a step from the year before and Browner was just trouble waiting to happen as well as being unavailable for the first four games.  Tate is a good WR but with Harvin coming on he just won't be missed.  Wilson works hard at improving where he needs to and he did struggle somewhat against St Louis and lost once to the Rams.  You can bet DangeRuss steps up this season against both teams.
> 
> I see this coming season being easier than last what with playing the AFC West ..Green Bay in Seattle... NY Giants in Seattle..  I don't even think Seattle will lose to SF this year at all having only lost by 2 points in the Bay last season.  I'm not speculating an undefeated season this year but 14-2 isn't a stretch.  I can't see an obvious loss but I'll toss in a couple just because the ball bounces funny sometimes.
> 
> I would bet the farm that Seattle repeats as NFC West champs...number one seed and if we face the Broncos in AZ for SB 49 the results will be similar.
> 
> Injuries are the only factor that could hurt the Seahawks chances to take it all again this season.
> 
> I'm sure Ashley Wilson will be nagging Russell to play real good this year cuz his big payday is coming after the season..  No doubt she is starting to gander at the big houses in the real estate magazines and on the internet.
Click to expand...


Yeah thats why I hate both those organizations is for leaving.I was so elated when the Cards lost the superbowl in their only appearance there.I follow the Rams cause like I told you before,I lived and died with them when they were in LA.The NFL is a joke.The owners NEVER should have allowed the Rams to move away.they only hurt themselves by doing that.

The Raiders yeah,they never belonged there.Los angeles Raiders sounded almost as stupid as St Louis Rams  or arizona cardinals do.St Louis Rams is such a pathetic name for a football team.at least change it to st louis LAMBS,that at LEAST has a ring to it.
and Arizona Cardinals? god,what a pathetic name.They arent even named right in the fact Cardinals dont even reside in the desert.:lol

that would be like moving the dolphins to Las vegas and calling them the Las vegas dolphins. speaking of that,it surprises me Vegas doesnt have a professional team in any sport  out there as big as a city as they are. 

I was glad about the Raiders moving back to Oakland.thats where they belong with all the other scumbags of that city.Los Angeles Raiders never had a ring to it.Sounded like they were talking about an arena football team when they said that.

With the donkeys playing the NFC west teams this year,I dont think they will even make it back to the superbowl this year.Got to believe the chiefs will only get better with andy reid now that they got a good coach  so I think the pats will probably make it back with how weak the AFC is.

what I think is really funny and im going to make a thread about it next football season,is that one of the players of the patriots said he was glad the pats didnt make it to the superbowl this year because had they made it,Tom Brady would have been the one whos legacy would have suffered. and his legacy would have suffered much worse than Mannings did because Manning already at least had the reputation of not being able to win the big game.He just added and proved that again.

 where if it had been the pats that had been blown out,Bradys legacy would have taken a major hit with a huge chunk being torn out of it because for the first time ever in the superbowl,his team would have been blown out since both times he lost to the Giants he had a chance to win it in the end had they been able to score a touchdown in the final minutes.


----------



## HUGGY

Russell Wilson  threw for 18/25 ..72% completion 210 yards avg. about 11 yards a completion in the superbowl. Two TDs..zero ints.

Manning threw for almost twice as many completions ..34 times for only 280 yards.  Two ints one TD.

Just sayin..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Russell Wilson  threw for 18/25 ..72% completion 210 yards avg. about 11 yards a completion in the superbowl. Two TDs..zero ints.
> 
> Manning threw for almost twice as many completions ..34 times for only 280 yards.  Two ints one TD.
> 
> Just sayin..



Everybody keeps doubting this guy no matter  how great he plays.here at this board and around the country. First, people at this board started saying at the beginning of the year,that him not being a pocket passer and all,that he couldnt bring a team back from a defecit at halftime. 

He only goes out and proves them wrong bringing them back from THREE touchdowns down at halftime to the tampa bay bucs.

Guess they forgot last year when he brought them back from 2 touchdowns down against the pats his first year.He only beat probably one of the top 5 best quarterbacks of all time in tom brady -easily one in modern football anyways,down two touchdowns to them.

 and how he nearly won it for them being down by the same amount in the playoffs against the Falcons who actually scored pretty high against the Hawks defense in that game?

 wilson showed in that game,when the Hawks have an ususual uncharistic day of not playing well on defense,that Wilson and the offense will keep them in the game.they scored several toucdowns in that game after being down like 17 points or something in that game at halftime.yet he is not a QB who can bring them back from a large defecit somehow.

Then despite THOSE accomplishments,he was STILL doubted around the country.They were saying before the game around the country in the newspapers-okay yeah he's a good quarterback,but lets see if he can keep his composure and bring his team back if they get behind in the second haf to the 49ers.Lets see if he can lead them back after being down at halftime.I dont think he can do that.

so whats he do?he goes out and proves them wrong again. Thats the best thing in the world people can do for wilson is keep on saying he cant do these things,that he cant bring his team back from large defecits or when must have game like a playoff game.I bet he loves it that they keep saying he cant do all these things so he can just go out there and keep proving them wrong.

we both agreed that when he fumbled that ball after getting tackled by that niners player,that that was actually the best thing to happen to him because as we both knew,unlike Andrew Luck,he doesnt make the SAME mistake the very next week in the next game. 

Luck goes out and throws all these interceptions against the chiefs and instead of learning from it,whats he do? the next week he goes out and does the SAME thing again against the pats. 

Like you,Im glad the colts passed up on wilson.I wouldnt want to have any other quarterback in the league right now.

Wilson is like a good actor.a really good actor who makes a mistake and screws up a line on stage on night,they wont go out and make the SAME mistake the next time they go out and perform,they dont make the same mistake twice.Thats the same with Luck.Like a good actor,he takes pride in not making the same mistake he made the night before on the stage and makes SURE he doesnt make that same mistake the next time he goes out same way a great actor does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

with the RAMS not in LA "NOW AT THE MOMENT"" your Hawks are their new rival for them now huggy.That classic california rivalry is gone between them now.Your Hawks are the whiners new rival now.There has been no rivalry with the Lambs for the past 20 years with them,even in that brief time they were called the greatest show on turf,so now your Hawks have replaced them as their new rival.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey huggy,remember these good old days? ffound it while talking to fellow LA RAMS FANS. Not that I dislike the Hawks unis now but i think they should have kept these classic ones.You just cant beat the classics.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLo6cG6hj08]Los Angeles at Seattle-1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> hey huggy,remember these good old days? ffound it while talking to fellow LA RAMS FANS. Not that I dislike the Hawks unis now but i think they should have kept these classic ones.*You just cant beat the classics*.
> 
> Los Angeles at Seattle-1 - YouTube



Ya.. and they bring back some stinging memories also..

Three of the top ten QBs all time record in fumbles wore those old unis.

Warren Moon #2

Dave Kreig #3

John Kitna  #10

Trust me..it's a whole lot easier to put up with these new uniforms when the guys wearing them are hoisting up a Lombardi.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey huggy,remember these good old days? ffound it while talking to fellow LA RAMS FANS. Not that I dislike the Hawks unis now but i think they should have kept these classic ones.*You just cant beat the classics*.
> 
> Los Angeles at Seattle-1 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya.. and they bring back some stinging memories also..
> 
> Three of the top ten QBs all time record in fumbles wore those old unis.
> 
> Warren Moon #2
> 
> Dave Kreig #3
> 
> John Kitna  #10
> 
> Trust me..it's a whole lot easier to put up with these new uniforms when the guys wearing them are hoisting up a Lombardi.
Click to expand...




yeah.that video of course is ESPECIALLY special to me showing the one and only TRUE LA team the Rams classic unis.the best most awseome uniforms in the world.

You have my "LA" RAMS to thank personally for the emblem of the Hawks on their helmet by the way because The Rams were the very first NFL team that decided to wear emblems on their helmets.One of the players came in one day and decided to put horns on his helmet and all the others followed him doing the same thign and then thats when all other NFL teams decided to follow the footsteps of the LA RAMS-cant emphasize that word enough since they will be there next year where they belong baby. the only TRUE LA TEAM.

The Browns of course were the only team that decided not to follow their footsteps.they are the only ones that dont have emblems on their helmets.So you got my "LA" RAMS to thank for your Hawks emblem you have on your helmet.


----------



## HUGGY

Well....  It looks like the Sucky Seahawks don't need to go out lookin for a reciever to replace Tate because a now healthy Sydney Rice has resigned with his favorite Super Bowl Team.  Word is that he may have come back cheap also which will help cover the sizable nut that is Sherman(C) and Thomas (FS).  They are up next to secure the Legion Of Boom for the 2014 season.  Wilson is playing the current season on the last year of his 3 year 3rd round agreement.. something in the neighborhood of $700,000.  Schneider is playing the cap like a stradivarius fiddle as he is preparing the roster to handle Russell Wilson's well deserved franchise topping salary for the 2015 season.  

I'm looking forward to a very competitive NFC West run in 2014 as long as SF can keep it's best players out of the pokey.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Well....  It looks like the Sucky Seahawks don't need to go out lookin for a reciever to replace Tate because a now healthy Sydney Rice has resigned with his favorite Super Bowl Team.  Word is that he may have come back cheap also which will help cover the sizable nut that is Sherman(C) and Thomas (FS).  They are up next to secure the Legion Of Boom for the 2014 season.  Wilson is playing the current season on the last year of his 3 year 3rd round agreement.. something in the neighborhood of $700,000.  Schneider is playing the cap like a stradivarius fiddle as he is preparing the roster to handle Russell Wilson's well deserved franchise topping salary for the 2015 season.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a very competitive NFC West run in 2014 as long as SF can keep it's best players out of the pokey.



Lets just hope Rice can stay healthy the rest of the season.otherwise if him and Harvin BOTH go down,kearse will be the only reliable target for them and their offense could struggle for a good portion of the year.I have no doubt they'll repeat this year barring a multiple injurys dont happen.its the nest year when wilson and those others you mentioned when their contracts are up where there will be something to worry about.


----------



## HUGGY

Who the hell is Terrell Pryor and how the hell does he think he is gonna play QB for the Seahawks?

The Raiders had seen enough..  After an enemic first few games last season Pryor went a stretch in mid season where he threw for one td and like 8 ints.  In the last few games he almost never saw the field.  THEN just recently the Black and Silver aquired Matt Schwab ...friggin Matty "pick six" Schwab.  Pryor was gonna sit behind the ex texan on the bench.  He was tagged as uncoachable.. he was quoted as only wanting to play qb.

At 6' 6" 240 lbs and having run an astonishing 4.38 or 4.36 40 in college tryouts..pro day? he has mad speed skills.  There are not many players in the NFL faster.

So what are Carroll and Schneider thinking?  He was had for a 7th round pick and some chump change.

Can Seattle turn this kid (turns 25 next month) into the speed burner at WR Seattle lacks?

He has the hand skills(all qbs have good hand skills).. At WR ..6' 6" and blazing feet who is going to cover him?  Friggin sub 4.4 40 speed.  

At the very least he would stretch the field on his side leaving a lot of green grass for Wilson to work with.  

AND if he should get open deep .. BAZZAMM! TD!  Maybe Carroll is trying to bump up Wilson's passing yardage numbers.  

The Seahawks are not going to give the backup qb spot to this guy.

Much curiosity swirls around this trade today.


----------



## Mojo2

HUGGY said:


> Who the hell is Terrell Pryor and how the hell does he think he is gonna play QB for the Seahawks?
> 
> The Raiders had seen enough..  After an enemic first few games last season Pryor went a stretch in mid season where he threw for one td and like 8 ints.  In the last few games he almost never saw the field.  THEN just recently the Black and Silver aquired Matt Schwab ...friggin Matty "pick six" Schwab.  Pryor was gonna sit behind the ex texan on the bench.  He was tagged as uncoachable.. he was quoted as only wanting to play qb.
> 
> At 6' 6" 240 lbs and having run an astonishing 4.38 or 4.36 40 in college tryouts..pro day? he has mad speed skills.  There are not many players in the NFL faster.
> 
> So what are Carroll and Schneider thinking?  He was had for a 7th round pick and some chump change.
> 
> Can Seattle turn this kid (turns 25 next month) into the speed burner at WR Seattle lacks?
> 
> He has the hand skills(all qbs have good hand skills).. At WR ..6' 6" and blazing feet who is going to cover him?  Friggin sub 4.4 40 speed.
> 
> At the very least he would stretch the field on his side leaving a lot of green grass for Wilson to work with.
> 
> AND if he should get open deep .. BAZZAMM! TD!  Maybe Carroll is trying to bump up Wilson's passing yardage numbers.
> 
> The Seahawks are not going to give the backup qb spot to this guy.
> 
> Much curiosity swirls around this trade today.



I was watching a TV broadcast of an NFL game and John Madden was asked:

'If you had to build a brand new team around ONE player in the NFL today (at that time) which one player would it be?'

His answer?

Randy Moss.



> "There was a time that I thought Randy Moss was the best player in the NFL, John Madden told the KCBS morning crew. 
> 
> "Hes not going to ever be a possession guy. Hes not going to ever be a vicious blocker down field or any of those things. I mean, hes Randy Moss and hes going to go deepgoing vertical, straight up the field.



Daily Madden: 49ers Gamble On Randy Moss « CBS San Francisco


----------



## HUGGY

Mojo2 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Terrell Pryor and how the hell does he think he is gonna play QB for the Seahawks?
> 
> The Raiders had seen enough..  After an enemic first few games last season Pryor went a stretch in mid season where he threw for one td and like 8 ints.  In the last few games he almost never saw the field.  THEN just recently the Black and Silver aquired Matt Schwab ...friggin Matty "pick six" Schwab.  Pryor was gonna sit behind the ex texan on the bench.  He was tagged as uncoachable.. he was quoted as only wanting to play qb.
> 
> At 6' 6" 240 lbs and having run an astonishing 4.38 or 4.36 40 in college tryouts..pro day? he has mad speed skills.  There are not many players in the NFL faster.
> 
> So what are Carroll and Schneider thinking?  He was had for a 7th round pick and some chump change.
> 
> Can Seattle turn this kid (turns 25 next month) into the speed burner at WR Seattle lacks?
> 
> He has the hand skills(all qbs have good hand skills).. At WR ..6' 6" and blazing feet who is going to cover him?  Friggin sub 4.4 40 speed.
> 
> At the very least he would stretch the field on his side leaving a lot of green grass for Wilson to work with.
> 
> AND if he should get open deep .. BAZZAMM! TD!  Maybe Carroll is trying to bump up Wilson's passing yardage numbers.
> 
> The Seahawks are not going to give the backup qb spot to this guy.
> 
> Much curiosity swirls around this trade today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching a TV broadcast of an NFL game and John Madden was asked:
> 
> 'If you had to build a brand new team around ONE player in the NFL today (at that time) which one player would it be?'
> 
> His answer?
> 
> Randy Moss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There was a time that I thought Randy Moss was the best player in the NFL, John Madden told the KCBS morning crew. 
> 
> "Hes not going to ever be a possession guy. Hes not going to ever be a vicious blocker down field or any of those things. I mean, hes Randy Moss and hes going to go deepgoing vertical, straight up the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daily Madden: 49ers Gamble On Randy Moss « CBS San Francisco
Click to expand...


Interesting comparison...



Moss WAS 10 years older than Pryor when the 9ers signed him.

The biggest problem as I and most pundits see it is that Terrell has been vocal about not wanting to play any position but QB.

Who knows?  Maybe he has looked at the stat sheets and gotten a clue that he really isn't very good at the NFL level.  

He was the starting QB on one of the worst teams last season and HE was one of the main reasons they were a crappy team.

Maybe he just didn't like the coaches on the Raiders and didn't want to play WR on a team that sported pick six Matty Schwab as the QB this season.

The Seahawks stand as good a chance as any team in the NFL of repeating to the possession of another Lombardi and maybe Pryor would like to get himself a ring..even if he has to abandon his hopes of doing it as a statrting QB.

IF and that's a big IF he decides to try to become a WR AND IF he is able to make the transition the fact that screams the loudest is that he would be one of the tallest fastest WRs in the game.  

It is a fact that Wilson throws as accurate a long ball as any QB in the NFL.

Maybe it means nothing but just last week Wilson and most of the Seahawk recievers were in California doing the second year anual QB/reciever private practice and MAYBE mr Pryor was there watching and MAYBE a light came on in his brain that if anyone in the world was gonna toss him the ball it was gonna be Russell.

I dunno... but for SOME REASON the Seahawks aquired Pryor yesterday for a measly 7th round pick... and HE IS one of the fastest players in the NFL.  His 4.38 pro day 40 time was faster than Percy harvins 4.41 combine 40 time.  Whatever else you might wonder about Pryor there is no mystery about his speed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Who the hell is Terrell Pryor and how the hell does he think he is gonna play QB for the Seahawks?
> 
> The Raiders had seen enough..  After an enemic first few games last season Pryor went a stretch in mid season where he threw for one td and like 8 ints.  In the last few games he almost never saw the field.  THEN just recently the Black and Silver aquired Matt Schwab ...friggin Matty "pick six" Schwab.  Pryor was gonna sit behind the ex texan on the bench.  He was tagged as uncoachable.. he was quoted as only wanting to play qb.
> 
> At 6' 6" 240 lbs and having run an astonishing 4.38 or 4.36 40 in college tryouts..pro day? he has mad speed skills.  There are not many players in the NFL faster.
> 
> So what are Carroll and Schneider thinking?  He was had for a 7th round pick and some chump change.
> 
> Can Seattle turn this kid (turns 25 next month) into the speed burner at WR Seattle lacks?
> 
> He has the hand skills(all qbs have good hand skills).. At WR ..6' 6" and blazing feet who is going to cover him?  Friggin sub 4.4 40 speed.
> 
> At the very least he would stretch the field on his side leaving a lot of green grass for Wilson to work with.
> 
> AND if he should get open deep .. BAZZAMM! TD!  Maybe Carroll is trying to bump up Wilson's passing yardage numbers.
> 
> The Seahawks are not going to give the backup qb spot to this guy.
> 
> Much curiosity swirls around this trade today.



that would be the only reason that makes sense for aquring him is having him be the replacesment for tate at kickoff which by the way,arent you a little worried about them repeating Huggy? i mean the kickof game wont be as strong without tate unless they use percy for half the time and someone else the other half and didnt they lose a couple starters on the offensive line as well?


----------



## Montrovant

Why couldn't Pryor simply be competition for Tavaris Jackson, who's already been a failure as a starter, as the backup QB?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Why couldn't Pryor simply be competition for Tavaris Jackson, who's already been a failure as a starter, as the backup QB?



Sure...  Why not?  Maybe Carroll has lost his mind and believes the "competition" thing extends to every player on the team including Russell Wilson.  Maybe Pryor was snatched to make the competition more interesting as Wilson has to fight to keep HIS job.  

Maybe Jackson did something off field that we don't know about too.  OR it could just be that the Hawks think they could improve on T-Jack.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is why it worries me ab out the hawks chances of repeating.in the USA TODAY draft page it says-on the left side russell okung is as steady as they come,but breno giacomini was inconsistant which is why seattle allowed him to walk in free agency.then it says-

for as effectively and efficiently seattle moved the football last year you wouldnt figure the seahawks had a weakness on the offensive line.but a deeper look shows starting guards jr sweeney and paul mcquistan struggled failing to get a push in the run game and allowing frequent pressure up the middle.

that so much showed whne tey tried to run the ball against the cardinals huggy as you recall. those two struggled with the running game putting wilson is some long 3 and outs at times. they better have some competent replacements for those two cause yeah,i remember,they did not block well in the running game against top notch competition like the niners defense and everyone will be shooting for them this time.so they need to improve dramatically on that front believe it or not.The beast got the tough yards he did at times not cause the line was dominat but because he is one of the very best backs in the league and had to earn the years himself breaking away from missed tackels getting the hard yeards on his own at times. they are gonna have to improve in that area to repeat again.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> this is why it worries me ab out the hawks chances of repeating.in the USA TODAY draft page it says-on the left side russell okung is as steady as they come,but breno giacomini was inconsistant which is why seattle allowed him to walk in free agency.then it says-
> 
> for as effectively and efficiently seattle moved the football last year you wouldnt figure the seahawks had a weakness on the offensive line.but a deeper look shows starting guards jr sweeney and paul mcquistan struggled failing to get a push in the run game and allowing frequent pressure up the middle.
> 
> that so much showed whne tey tried to run the ball against the cardinals huggy as you recall. those two struggled with the running game putting wilson is some long 3 and outs at times. they better have some competent replacements for those two cause yeah,i remember,they did not block well in the running game against top notch competition like the niners defense and everyone will be shooting for them this time.so they need to improve dramatically on that front believe it or not.The beast got the tough yards he did at times not cause the line was dominat but because he is one of the very best backs in the league and had to earn the years himself breaking away from missed tackels getting the hard yeards on his own at times. they are gonna have to improve in that area to repeat again.



What the Hawks had LAST SEASON was inconsistancy in the O-Line.  Towards the end of the missing O-Line starters period demonstrated a new found depth in that phase of the offense.  

You have completely skipped over the addition of Percy Harvin to the Offense.  As demonstrated in the Super Bowl Harvin adds an impossible to defend wrinkle in the run game.  Harvin adds an impossible to stop kick off returner.  

I hear and see lots of weak knee'd ninnies prognosticating the demise of the Hawks because they let a handfull of over valued players sell their wares out on the street.

Ya they were a part of the package that won the Superbowl but keep in mind that the Hawks are/were so deep that the SB MVP wasn't even a starter. 

If you want to jump ship go right on ahead.  

Personally I'm more concerned about Wilson's divorce and how it will affect his attitude going forward.

Let me be clear about this..  The Hawks WILL repeat.

That is all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is why it worries me ab out the hawks chances of repeating.in the USA TODAY draft page it says-on the left side russell okung is as steady as they come,but breno giacomini was inconsistant which is why seattle allowed him to walk in free agency.then it says-
> 
> for as effectively and efficiently seattle moved the football last year you wouldnt figure the seahawks had a weakness on the offensive line.but a deeper look shows starting guards jr sweeney and paul mcquistan struggled failing to get a push in the run game and allowing frequent pressure up the middle.
> 
> that so much showed whne tey tried to run the ball against the cardinals huggy as you recall. those two struggled with the running game putting wilson is some long 3 and outs at times. they better have some competent replacements for those two cause yeah,i remember,they did not block well in the running game against top notch competition like the niners defense and everyone will be shooting for them this time.so they need to improve dramatically on that front believe it or not.The beast got the tough yards he did at times not cause the line was dominat but because he is one of the very best backs in the league and had to earn the years himself breaking away from missed tackels getting the hard yeards on his own at times. they are gonna have to improve in that area to repeat again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Hawks had LAST SEASON was inconsistancy in the O-Line.  Towards the end of the missing O-Line starters period demonstrated a new found depth in that phase of the offense.
> 
> You have completely skipped over the addition of Percy Harvin to the Offense.  As demonstrated in the Super Bowl Harvin adds an impossible to defend wrinkle in the run game.  Harvin adds an impossible to stop kick off returner.
> 
> I hear and see lots of weak knee'd ninnies prognosticating the demise of the Hawks because they let a handfull of over valued players sell their wares out on the street.
> 
> Ya they were a part of the package that won the Superbowl but keep in mind that the Hawks are/were so deep that the SB MVP wasn't even a starter.
> 
> If you want to jump ship go right on ahead.
> 
> Personally I'm more concerned about Wilson's divorce and how it will affect his attitude going forward.
> 
> Let me be clear about this..  The Hawks WILL repeat.
> 
> That is all.
Click to expand...


well the divorce happend over the summer so he will have put it put of his mind by the time the season starts in a couple months from now.The good thing about it is that it DID happen during the summertime before the season started. so that will give him enough time to get through it all and focus come football. amazing as it sounds,yeah its just a couple months from now till football season starts again.amazing and hard to believe but true.

 naw wont jump ship,like you said before,carrol and schneider there have a carefully well thought out plan there and i have learned from you that you got to trust their moves they make. they should have signed dexter mccluster from the chiefs over the offseason though to replace tate in the kickoff game.He would have been cheap and would have been a good replacement.that way you dont have to worry about taking chances on harvin exposing himself more.the more he runs kickoffs back,the more chances you take of injury and you got to remember,him and rice are both injury prone.

they will be okay if one of them goes down and is out for half the season or so,but pray they dont BOTH go down at the same time and are both out for the same period of time cause as good as baldwin and kearse were down the stretch,i dont think the passing game would be there with BOTH of them gone in the same time frame for an extended period of time. surely THAT would worry you if they both went down around the same time for a long extended period of time? thats MY only worry. I am going to trust that carrol has found better players to replace those three on the offensive line  and thats his plan.

it was good riddance them getting rid of breno whats his name,as you mentioned before,he was always committing false penaltys at crucial moments late in the game and killing drives them dumping that loser was the best thing they did.they can only go nowhere but up with him gone.the niners lost too many crucial people even more so than the hawks did and they will be plauged by controversy the whole season when they go on the road.the fans will harrass them and not let them forget it so they are already toast for the season.

matter of fact would not be surprised one bit at all if they missed playoffs with a 10 and 6 record and it was the cardinals that went in as a wildcard this time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Huggy I can now see why your so confidant about the Hawks repeating.after looking at their schedule,if they dont have a number of multiple key injurys,I dont see any team having a chance to be able to stop them.as I said before,they can afford to lost Harvin for a long period of time just as long as they have rice in the lineup during that time he is out and vice versa as well.as long as BOTH of them dont go down at the same time and both are out for a long extended period of time at the same time,as long as THAT doesnt happen,I see them as unst0ppable this year.Lets just look at their scedule. having the same record as last year at 13-3.maybe 12-2.

1.season opener against Green Bay.
Rodgers found out just like the niners and saints have that team is almost impossible to beat at home.they only lose if they come out not fired up as they did with the cards knowing they did not have to win that game so as good as rodgers is,that 12th man and the fact they will be pumped up for the opener big time,this one will be in the bag for them.

2.on the road in san diego.
you kidding? my chargers lost kent whisenhunt their offensive coordinater to tennesse,whisenhunt was soely responsible for the offense being resurrected last year.as i said before,the chargers were idiots not to make him their HEAD COACH last year.He is the coach of the titans now.chargers will be back to their horrible ways again this year losing their home opener.

3.home to denver? you kidding? the donkeys will follow peyton mannings path and be afraid to face them again especially in seattle. manning will be TERRIFIED about going into seattle of all palces to face them when he got manhandled on a NEATRUAL field in the superbowl.

 the only way they would have had a prayer of this game being close  is if it had been scheduled in denver.that was the ONLY reason that playoff game with the ravens they lost was a close game for them cause it was in denver.

4.on the road in washingington ona monday night. You kidding? a monday night game they will be fired up as hell and RG will still be trying to careful not to open up and scramble especially against a fearsome D like seattle.

5.home to the fagboys. you kidding? Romo like manning will be scared to face the seahawks again after this game.

6.on the road against the Lambs soon to be LOS ANGELES RAMS. they always play them tough down there and they would have lost last year had bradford not been hurt so I am going to say this will be their 1st loss of the season.

7.on the road against carolina. they handled them last year and they dont have an offense down there and this game wont be hot and take a toll on them like last years did since it will come in the middle of october this year instead of early september like last years matchup where the heat did take a toll on them making it difficult to win that game.they will bounce back and their record will now be 6-1.

8.on the road against oakland? you kidding? washed up schaub will have the worst game of his life and it wont even be close this time cause now he is playing with the CHOKELAND FAIDERS so expect their new record to be 7-1 now.

9.Home against the Giants.Get serious.Eli just like his brother,will be so scared of coming into seattle as well he will piss his pants.this time the game wil be a much worse blowout for the giants.8-1 now.

10.on the road against kc. the clowns will try to take back the title from the hawks as the loudest stadium in the NFL but they wont have a good year liek they did last year with a much toguher schedule and bu this time they will be doubting themselves and lose this game,hawks will be 9-1 now.

11.home against arizona.
the hawks will want revenge for lasts years meltdown against them,they will be really focused for this game and no let down this time and they will at this point be 10-1.

12.on the road against san fran.
your going to hate to hear this but since they keep trading victorys at each others stadiums and the hawks will be due to be humbled at this point,here is where they probably lose again -although it will be close,and they now go 10-2.

13.on the road in philly. this will only be the eagles starting QB's second full season so he is still learning,hawks bounce back and are 11-2.

14.home against the niners? no mysteroy of the outcome here.no way in hell are they going to let them sweep them and beat them in their house.record is now 12-2

15.on the road against the cards.notice their second to last game of the season is against the cards again? since they beat them badly earlier in the year and will have nothing to  play for knowing they can lose this game and still have home filed advantage,they probably lose this game and are at 12-3 now.

16.gonna predict home filed advantage is on the line so it beiong at home against against the LAMBS,they will win this game as well with no problems with final record being 13-3 getting homefiled advantage going to the superbowl and of course winning it again.

whats funny is even the sccheule makers have said its not the most difficult scedule of the NFL teams which is funny since they won the superbowl, they have only ranked it as the 6th toughest.not 1st or second.

Seahawks to face NFL's sixth-toughest schedule in 2014 | ChatSeahawks.com


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Huggy I can now see why your so confidant about the Hawks repeating.after looking at their schedule,if they dont have a number of multiple key injurys,I dont see any team having a chance to be able to stop them.as I said before,they can afford to lost Harvin for a long period of time just as long as they have rice in the lineup during that time he is out and vice versa as well.as long as BOTH of them dont go down at the same time and both are out for a long extended period of time at the same time,as long as THAT doesnt happen,I see them as unst0ppable this year.Lets just look at their scedule. having the same record as last year at 13-3.maybe 12-2.
> 
> 1.season opener against Green Bay.
> Rodgers found out just like the niners and saints have that team is almost impossible to beat at home.they only lose if they come out not fired up as they did with the cards knowing they did not have to win that game so as good as rodgers is,that 12th man and the fact they will be pumped up for the opener big time,this one will be in the bag for them.
> 
> 2.on the road in san diego.
> you kidding? my chargers lost kent whisenhunt their offensive coordinater to tennesse,whisenhunt was soely responsible for the offense being resurrected last year.as i said before,the chargers were idiots not to make him their HEAD COACH last year.He is the coach of the titans now.chargers will be back to their horrible ways again this year losing their home opener.
> 
> 3.home to denver? you kidding? the donkeys will follow peyton mannings path and be afraid to face them again especially in seattle. manning will be TERRIFIED about going into seattle of all palces to face them when he got manhandled on a NEATRUAL field in the superbowl.
> 
> the only way they would have had a prayer of this game being close  is if it had been scheduled in denver.that was the ONLY reason that playoff game with the ravens they lost was a close game for them cause it was in denver.
> 
> 4.on the road in washingington ona monday night. You kidding? a monday night game they will be fired up as hell and RG will still be trying to careful not to open up and scramble especially against a fearsome D like seattle.
> 
> 5.home to the fagboys. you kidding? Romo like manning will be scared to face the seahawks again after this game.
> 
> 6.on the road against the Lambs soon to be LOS ANGELES RAMS. they always play them tough down there and they would have lost last year had bradford not been hurt so I am going to say this will be their 1st loss of the season.
> 
> 7.on the road against carolina. they handled them last year and they dont have an offense down there and this game wont be hot and take a toll on them like last years did since it will come in the middle of october this year instead of early september like last years matchup where the heat did take a toll on them making it difficult to win that game.they will bounce back and their record will now be 6-1.
> 
> 8.on the road against oakland? you kidding? washed up schaub will have the worst game of his life and it wont even be close this time cause now he is playing with the CHOKELAND FAIDERS so expect their new record to be 7-1 now.
> 
> 9.Home against the Giants.Get serious.Eli just like his brother,will be so scared of coming into seattle as well he will piss his pants.this time the game wil be a much worse blowout for the giants.8-1 now.
> 
> 10.on the road against kc. the clowns will try to take back the title from the hawks as the loudest stadium in the NFL but they wont have a good year liek they did last year with a much toguher schedule and bu this time they will be doubting themselves and lose this game,hawks will be 9-1 now.
> 
> 11.home against arizona.
> the hawks will want revenge for lasts years meltdown against them,they will be really focused for this game and no let down this time and they will at this point be 10-1.
> 
> 12.on the road against san fran.
> your going to hate to hear this but since they keep trading victorys at each others stadiums and the hawks will be due to be humbled at this point,here is where they probably lose again -although it will be close,and they now go 10-2.
> 
> 13.on the road in philly. this will only be the eagles starting QB's second full season so he is still learning,hawks bounce back and are 11-2.
> 
> 14.home against the niners? no mysteroy of the outcome here.no way in hell are they going to let them sweep them and beat them in their house.record is now 12-2
> 
> 15.on the road against the cards.notice their second to last game of the season is against the cards again? since they beat them badly earlier in the year and will have nothing to  play for knowing they can lose this game and still have home filed advantage,they probably lose this game and are at 12-3 now.
> 
> 16.gonna predict home filed advantage is on the line so it beiong at home against against the LAMBS,they will win this game as well with no problems with final record being 13-3 getting homefiled advantage going to the superbowl and of course winning it again.
> 
> whats funny is even the sccheule makers have said its not the most difficult scedule of the NFL teams which is funny since they won the superbowl, they have only ranked it as the 6th toughest.not 1st or second.
> 
> Seahawks to face NFL's sixth-toughest schedule in 2014 | ChatSeahawks.com



Barring the injury factor you won't be far off the mark.  I'm going to give the Hawks one more win.

Wilson will be better than he was last season.  The defense will be an even tighter unit.  Harvin will be a factor the Hawks didn't enjoy last year so figure another ten or so TDs that Percy will be a contributor in.

Kearse, Baldwin and Rice will take up any slack that losing Tate may have opened up.

Lockett will be improved so if any one of the recievers goes lame he will be a "good enough" fill in replacement.

I believe Harvin will play more conservatively as far as starting to realize that he is more fragile than playing with wild abandon will allow.  This may even stretch his longevity thruout the whole season.  The Super Bowl may have taught Harvin that just a handfull of good plays is all we need from him in each game.  Just enough production that it throws the opposing defenses off and make them respect where he is on the field.

With the field being stretched by Harvin and maybe even Pryor if he turns into a RB/WR similar to Harvin Wilson should have more success finding the open man and keeping the chains moving.

As in last season the LOB should give the offense several more short field situations to work from.  

What will be the Hawks biggest problem?  It might be stopping our opponents run game.  That depends on how fast the Hawks come out of the gate in their games.  If we start slow and fall behind early.. a good run game could drag things out and make outcomes more doubtfull.  In most contests though I see the Hawks getting up by at least a couple of scores and our opponents forced to pass which puts us at an advantage.

If I had to pick a game that might surprise you I will say it is the away game at SF.  For some reason Kaepernick doesn't play well against the Hawk Defense.  Even in last years win at Candlestick the margin of victory was only 2 points.  THAT was without Harvin.  My guess is that if Percy can last that far into the season he will be the difference in a win by a FG for Seattle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Huggy I can now see why your so confidant about the Hawks repeating.after looking at their schedule,if they dont have a number of multiple key injurys,I dont see any team having a chance to be able to stop them.as I said before,they can afford to lost Harvin for a long period of time just as long as they have rice in the lineup during that time he is out and vice versa as well.as long as BOTH of them dont go down at the same time and both are out for a long extended period of time at the same time,as long as THAT doesnt happen,I see them as unst0ppable this year.Lets just look at their scedule. having the same record as last year at 13-3.maybe 12-2.
> 
> 1.season opener against Green Bay.
> Rodgers found out just like the niners and saints have that team is almost impossible to beat at home.they only lose if they come out not fired up as they did with the cards knowing they did not have to win that game so as good as rodgers is,that 12th man and the fact they will be pumped up for the opener big time,this one will be in the bag for them.
> 
> 2.on the road in san diego.
> you kidding? my chargers lost kent whisenhunt their offensive coordinater to tennesse,whisenhunt was soely responsible for the offense being resurrected last year.as i said before,the chargers were idiots not to make him their HEAD COACH last year.He is the coach of the titans now.chargers will be back to their horrible ways again this year losing their home opener.
> 
> 3.home to denver? you kidding? the donkeys will follow peyton mannings path and be afraid to face them again especially in seattle. manning will be TERRIFIED about going into seattle of all palces to face them when he got manhandled on a NEATRUAL field in the superbowl.
> 
> the only way they would have had a prayer of this game being close  is if it had been scheduled in denver.that was the ONLY reason that playoff game with the ravens they lost was a close game for them cause it was in denver.
> 
> 4.on the road in washingington ona monday night. You kidding? a monday night game they will be fired up as hell and RG will still be trying to careful not to open up and scramble especially against a fearsome D like seattle.
> 
> 5.home to the fagboys. you kidding? Romo like manning will be scared to face the seahawks again after this game.
> 
> 6.on the road against the Lambs soon to be LOS ANGELES RAMS. they always play them tough down there and they would have lost last year had bradford not been hurt so I am going to say this will be their 1st loss of the season.
> 
> 7.on the road against carolina. they handled them last year and they dont have an offense down there and this game wont be hot and take a toll on them like last years did since it will come in the middle of october this year instead of early september like last years matchup where the heat did take a toll on them making it difficult to win that game.they will bounce back and their record will now be 6-1.
> 
> 8.on the road against oakland? you kidding? washed up schaub will have the worst game of his life and it wont even be close this time cause now he is playing with the CHOKELAND FAIDERS so expect their new record to be 7-1 now.
> 
> 9.Home against the Giants.Get serious.Eli just like his brother,will be so scared of coming into seattle as well he will piss his pants.this time the game wil be a much worse blowout for the giants.8-1 now.
> 
> 10.on the road against kc. the clowns will try to take back the title from the hawks as the loudest stadium in the NFL but they wont have a good year liek they did last year with a much toguher schedule and bu this time they will be doubting themselves and lose this game,hawks will be 9-1 now.
> 
> 11.home against arizona.
> the hawks will want revenge for lasts years meltdown against them,they will be really focused for this game and no let down this time and they will at this point be 10-1.
> 
> 12.on the road against san fran.
> your going to hate to hear this but since they keep trading victorys at each others stadiums and the hawks will be due to be humbled at this point,here is where they probably lose again -although it will be close,and they now go 10-2.
> 
> 13.on the road in philly. this will only be the eagles starting QB's second full season so he is still learning,hawks bounce back and are 11-2.
> 
> 14.home against the niners? no mysteroy of the outcome here.no way in hell are they going to let them sweep them and beat them in their house.record is now 12-2
> 
> 15.on the road against the cards.notice their second to last game of the season is against the cards again? since they beat them badly earlier in the year and will have nothing to  play for knowing they can lose this game and still have home filed advantage,they probably lose this game and are at 12-3 now.
> 
> 16.gonna predict home filed advantage is on the line so it beiong at home against against the LAMBS,they will win this game as well with no problems with final record being 13-3 getting homefiled advantage going to the superbowl and of course winning it again.
> 
> whats funny is even the sccheule makers have said its not the most difficult scedule of the NFL teams which is funny since they won the superbowl, they have only ranked it as the 6th toughest.not 1st or second.
> 
> Seahawks to face NFL's sixth-toughest schedule in 2014 | ChatSeahawks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barring the injury factor you won't be far off the mark.  I'm going to give the Hawks one more win.
> 
> Wilson will be better than he was last season.  The defense will be an even tighter unit.  Harvin will be a factor the Hawks didn't enjoy last year so figure another ten or so TDs that Percy will be a contributor in.
> 
> Kearse, Baldwin and Rice will take up any slack that losing Tate may have opened up.
> 
> Lockett will be improved so if any one of the recievers goes lame he will be a "good enough" fill in replacement.
> 
> I believe Harvin will play more conservatively as far as starting to realize that he is more fragile than playing with wild abandon will allow.  This may even stretch his longevity thruout the whole season.  The Super Bowl may have taught Harvin that just a handfull of good plays is all we need from him in each game.  Just enough production that it throws the opposing defenses off and make them respect where he is on the field.
> 
> With the field being stretched by Harvin and maybe even Pryor if he turns into a RB/WR similar to Harvin Wilson should have more success finding the open man and keeping the chains moving.
> 
> As in last season the LOB should give the offense several more short field situations to work from.
> 
> What will be the Hawks biggest problem?  It might be stopping our opponents run game.  That depends on how fast the Hawks come out of the gate in their games.  If we start slow and fall behind early.. a good run game could drag things out and make outcomes more doubtfull.  In most contests though I see the Hawks getting up by at least a couple of scores and our opponents forced to pass which puts us at an advantage.
> 
> If I had to pick a game that might surprise you I will say it is the away game at SF.  For some reason Kaepernick doesn't play well against the Hawk Defense.  Even in last years win at Candlestick the margin of victory was only 2 points.  THAT was without Harvin.  My guess is that if Percy can last that far into the season he will be the difference in a win by a FG for Seattle.
Click to expand...


yeah if they are healthy at that point with all their horses including Percy or percy is still healthy but Rice isnt,they just might break the pattern of losing in san fran and go 14-2.


----------



## Montrovant

4 years $40 million for Thomas.  Highest paid safety in the league.  He certainly earned it.

Now the Seahawks need to start working on Sherman and Wilson getting long term deals.  I expect them to have little wiggle room next offseason under the cap, but with a core like that, I'm sure they are fine with it.


----------



## HUGGY

Hawks sign Earl Thomas to another 4 years.  He is now the highest paid free safety in the NFL.  Many of the top QBs the Seahawks faced last season agree that Thomas is a more dangerous DB than Sherman.  With his 4.3 40 speed he is the fastest closer in football and like all members of the LOB he hits hard when tackling.  

This contract ensures the Seahawks will continue to be the hardest team to throw on in 2014.

Now all carroll and Schneider have to do is ink Sherman and Wilson to gaurantee the core components of last season's Super Bowl Champions remain intact for several years to come.

As for the "prime time" virtual blackout save the opener against Green Bay I'm starting to see it as a blessing.

Other teams fans that don't have NFL replay will be surprised how the Hawks keep last year's momentum going.  

The teams of course will have the standard films to practice with in preparation but that means they will have to do the hard work which in part was the separation last year.

As a side note Thomas was pulled over by the police on his way to the VMACK for his and the Seahawks press conference this morning.  Apparantly his wife and kids were making him run late and he was speeding to get to the Renton facility on time.  He got off with just a warning.  His wife should be taking notice, from Wilson's filing for divorce, that the Hawks take the needs of the team first.  Thomas's child was crying and making a fuss during the whole press conference.  His wife was clearly dropping the ball on Earl's big day.  Bitch better learn what HER role is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Hawks sign Earl Thomas to another 4 years.  He is now the highest paid free safety in the NFL.  Many of the top QBs the Seahawks faced last season agree that Thomas is a more dangerous DB than Sherman.  With his 4.3 40 speed he is the fastest closer in football and like all members of the LOB he hits hard when tackling.
> 
> This contract ensures the Seahawks will continue to be the hardest team to throw on in 2014.
> 
> Now all carroll and Schneider have to do is ink Sherman and Wilson to gaurantee the core components of last season's Super Bowl Champions remain intact for several years to come.
> 
> As for the "prime time" virtual blackout save the opener against Green Bay I'm starting to see it as a blessing.
> 
> Other teams fans that don't have NFL replay will be surprised how the Hawks keep last year's momentum going.
> 
> The teams of course will have the standard films to practice with in preparation but that means they will have to do the hard work which in part was the separation last year.
> 
> As a side note Thomas was pulled over by the police on his way to the VMACK for his and the Seahawks press conference this morning.  Apparantly his wife and kids were making him run late and he was speeding to get to the Renton facility on time.  He got off with just a warning.  His wife should be taking notice, from Wilson's filing for divorce, that the Hawks take the needs of the team first.  Thomas's child was crying and making a fuss during the whole press conference.  His wife was clearly dropping the ball on Earl's big day.  Bitch better learn what HER role is.



thomas's signing all but assures them of another title.oh and a warning? you kidding.celebritys just like politicians get special treatment.unless its murder of course.he could do that SEVERAL times speeding like that everyday and all he would EVER get out of it is a warning each time.special privedges WE can only dream about..


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawks sign Earl Thomas to another 4 years.  He is now the highest paid free safety in the NFL.  Many of the top QBs the Seahawks faced last season agree that Thomas is a more dangerous DB than Sherman.  With his 4.3 40 speed he is the fastest closer in football and like all members of the LOB he hits hard when tackling.
> 
> This contract ensures the Seahawks will continue to be the hardest team to throw on in 2014.
> 
> Now all carroll and Schneider have to do is ink Sherman and Wilson to gaurantee the core components of last season's Super Bowl Champions remain intact for several years to come.
> 
> As for the "prime time" virtual blackout save the opener against Green Bay I'm starting to see it as a blessing.
> 
> Other teams fans that don't have NFL replay will be surprised how the Hawks keep last year's momentum going.
> 
> The teams of course will have the standard films to practice with in preparation but that means they will have to do the hard work which in part was the separation last year.
> 
> As a side note Thomas was pulled over by the police on his way to the VMACK for his and the Seahawks press conference this morning.  Apparantly his wife and kids were making him run late and he was speeding to get to the Renton facility on time.  He got off with just a warning.  His wife should be taking notice, from Wilson's filing for divorce, that the Hawks take the needs of the team first.  Thomas's child was crying and making a fuss during the whole press conference.  His wife was clearly dropping the ball on Earl's big day.  Bitch better learn what HER role is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomas's signing all but assures them of another title.oh and a warning? you kidding.celebritys just like politicians get special treatment.unless its murder of course.he could do that SEVERAL times speeding like that everyday and all he would EVER get out of it is a warning each time.special privedges WE can only dream about..
Click to expand...


Once the taffic cop saw who it ws he probably gave Thomas a police escort to Renton..  



He should have just left the wife and family at home.  He said she made him late getting ready for the trip.  Maybe Sterling was right.  "don't bring blacks" ..they just embarrass you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yep.


----------



## HUGGY

Obama had the Hawks at the White House this afternoon.  Looked like the lads enjoyed the visit.

Seahawks Honored at The White House


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Obama had the Hawks at the White House this afternoon.  Looked like the lads enjoyed the visit.
> 
> Seahawks Honored at The White House



But Lynch stayed home.  I just read that his mother said he just didn't feel like going.  

In completely unrelated news, Aldon Smith pleaded no contest to weapons and DUI charges.  I'm not sure if that's good or bad for your Hawks; probably depends on how the sentencing goes.  The Niners are almost surely better with him in the lineup, but if he's looking at extended jail time, I don't think he'll be on the team any more.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had the Hawks at the White House this afternoon.  Looked like the lads enjoyed the visit.
> 
> Seahawks Honored at The White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Lynch stayed home.  I just read that his mother said he just didn't feel like going.
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Aldon Smith pleaded no contest to weapons and DUI charges.  I'm not sure if that's good or bad for your Hawks; probably depends on how the sentencing goes.  The Niners are almost surely better with him in the lineup, but if he's looking at extended jail time, I don't think he'll be on the team any more.
Click to expand...


The deeper story behind the Lynch no-show is that his mom's best friend's son was murdered in a gang killing and Marshawn was in CA for the funeral.  He probably didn't want to tarnish the pristine atmosphere of a white house visit with a discussion of the seemy side of the streets Lynch comes from.  Apparently the kid and Marshawn were close when they were younger.  The last thing he probably was down for was some glib jabber invaribly included with such a photo op.  He felt, I imagine, that mourning his old buddy was more true to his feelings than make the trip to DC and meet the prez.

Besides... he can always hob nob with Barrack next year after the repeat.

It's all about the action..Boss !


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had the Hawks at the White House this afternoon.  Looked like the lads enjoyed the visit.
> 
> Seahawks Honored at The White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Lynch stayed home.  I just read that his mother said he just didn't feel like going.
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Aldon Smith pleaded no contest to weapons and DUI charges.  I'm not sure if that's good or bad for your Hawks; probably depends on how the sentencing goes.  The Niners are almost surely better with him in the lineup, but if he's looking at extended jail time, I don't think he'll be on the team any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The deeper story behind the Lynch no-show is that his mom's best friend's son was murdered in a gang killing and Marshawn was in CA for the funeral.  He probably didn't want to tarnish the pristine atmosphere of a white house visit with a discussion of the seemy side of the streets Lynch comes from.  Apparently the kid and Marshawn were close when they were younger.  The last thing he probably was down for was some glib jabber invaribly included with such a photo op.  He felt, I imagine, that mourning his old buddy was more true to his feelings than make the trip to DC and meet the prez.
> 
> *Besides... he can always hob nob with Barrack next year after the repeat.
> *
> It's all about the action..Boss !
Click to expand...


----------



## HUGGY

Seattle will be improved over last season.

If Carroll uses Harvin sparingly allowing him to stay healthy we can expect impact similar to how Percy affected the outcome in the SB.

Wilson will be better than last season.  

The defense will be even better than last year.

It is likely that Seattle will play in the next SB in AZ.

Any questions?


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> Seattle will be improved over last season.
> 
> If Carroll uses Harvin sparingly allowing him to stay healthy we can expect impact similar to how Percy affected the outcome in the SB.
> 
> Wilson will be better than last season.
> 
> The defense will be even better than last year.
> 
> It is likely that Seattle will play in the next SB in AZ.
> 
> Any questions?



No.
Just continue to avoid using the 'D-word' (dynasty).
Thanks.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle will be improved over last season.
> 
> If Carroll uses Harvin sparingly allowing him to stay healthy we can expect impact similar to how Percy affected the outcome in the SB.
> 
> Wilson will be better than last season.
> 
> The defense will be even better than last year.
> 
> It is likely that Seattle will play in the next SB in AZ.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Just continue to avoid using the 'D-word' (dynasty).
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


I believe we can cross THAT bridge if the Hawks win the SB convincingly this season.

If Carroll and Schneider's method for building depth pans out this year there will be enough evidense to speculate they can keep it up for a couple of more seasons which WOULD be reason to start calling Seattle the new dynasty.


----------



## HUGGY

Earl Thomas the speedy all pro free safety has been designated the punt returner to replace Golden Tate per Pete Carroll this morning.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Earl Thomas the speedy all pro free safety has been designated the punt returner to replace Golden Tate per Pete Carroll this morning.



I don't know if I'd be willing to risk any of my secondary starters in the return game, were I the Seahawks.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earl Thomas the speedy all pro free safety has been designated the punt returner to replace Golden Tate per Pete Carroll this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd be willing to risk any of my secondary starters in the return game, were I the Seahawks.
Click to expand...


We are a very long time from full contact practice let alone games that count in the regular schedule.  Carroll knows how to push the right buttons to get the candidates to step up the competition.  

Punt return is a highly desireable position to every player that wants to take the ball to the house on one play.

I see naming Thomas as the leader the same as naming the rabbit "rabbit" in dog racing.


----------



## HUGGY

Doug Baldwin who was noted by Obama at the Seahawk's recent White House trip as "playing angry" signed a two year extension today.  

Before this contract Doug was scheduled to make only 2 million dollars this season.

The contract reported to be 16-19.5 million over the three years including this season should make "angry Doug" more happy but don't count on it.

Baldwin has had numerous clutch catches in the most important games leading through the playoffs and into the Super Bowl.

DB has a remarkable knack for getting behind the defense and between the seams for long receptions just when the Hawks need one.

This signing wraps up ALL of the receivers still on the team from last season.

Now with a healthy Percy Harvin and the addition of the speedy Paul Richardson from this year's draft the Seahawks recieving corps is as strong as it has ever been heading into a season.  

That...and Russell Wilson starting only his third season should make it all but certain that the Hawk's offense will increase it's productivity over the last two years.


----------



## Montrovant

If Harvin remains healthy the Seahawks should have a much more dangerous offense.  Baldwin, while he seems like a perfectly serviceable receiver, is not the kind of playmaker Harvin is.

I've been reading a lot of praise for the Niners receiving corps lately, and I'm glad of it, but the Niners don't have anyone with the kind of speed and proven playmaking ability of Harvin.  Maybe one of their young guys can step into that sort of role, but our top 3, Crabtree, Boldin and now Johnson, are not speedy guys.

On the other hand, those 3 Niners receivers are all guys who have shown great hands, the ability to make tough catches in traffic, and particularly in Crabtree's case, the ability to make good yards after the catch.  So while not the threat to go all the way on every play that Harvin is, they are an improvement over the depleted receivers from last year.

Barring injuries, I'm curious to see how these two defense and run game oriented teams do through the air this year.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> If Harvin remains healthy the Seahawks should have a much more dangerous offense.  Baldwin, while he seems like a perfectly serviceable receiver, is not the kind of playmaker Harvin is.
> 
> I've been reading a lot of praise for the Niners receiving corps lately, and I'm glad of it, but the Niners don't have anyone with the kind of speed and proven playmaking ability of Harvin.  Maybe one of their young guys can step into that sort of role, but our top 3, Crabtree, Boldin and now Johnson, are not speedy guys.
> 
> On the other hand, those 3 Niners receivers are all guys who have shown great hands, the ability to make tough catches in traffic, and particularly in Crabtree's case, the ability to make good yards after the catch.  So while not the threat to go all the way on every play that Harvin is, they are an improvement over the depleted receivers from last year.
> 
> Barring injuries, I'm curious to see how these two defense and run game oriented teams do through the air this year.



Funny how the two strongest teams in the NFL last year were both nearly dead last in pass attempts and yards.  Both teams had pretty good running backs and both teams had QB's near 500 yards running the rock.

The Hawks and Niners are VERY close in how they play with the one exception as you have noted in the past Seattle's DBs.  SC has a slightly better DL.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Harvin remains healthy the Seahawks should have a much more dangerous offense.  Baldwin, while he seems like a perfectly serviceable receiver, is not the kind of playmaker Harvin is.
> 
> I've been reading a lot of praise for the Niners receiving corps lately, and I'm glad of it, but the Niners don't have anyone with the kind of speed and proven playmaking ability of Harvin.  Maybe one of their young guys can step into that sort of role, but our top 3, Crabtree, Boldin and now Johnson, are not speedy guys.
> 
> On the other hand, those 3 Niners receivers are all guys who have shown great hands, the ability to make tough catches in traffic, and particularly in Crabtree's case, the ability to make good yards after the catch.  So while not the threat to go all the way on every play that Harvin is, they are an improvement over the depleted receivers from last year.
> 
> Barring injuries, I'm curious to see how these two defense and run game oriented teams do through the air this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the two strongest teams in the NFL last year were both nearly dead last in pass attempts and yards.  Both teams had pretty good running backs and both teams had QB's near 500 yards running the rock.
> 
> The Hawks and Niners are VERY close in how they play with the one exception as you have noted in the past Seattle's DBs.  SC has a slightly better DL.
Click to expand...


The Niners have better linebackers, Seahawks better secondary.  It's very close on the defensive line; the Hawks are ahead in edge rushers but there are few inside defensive linemen that can compare to Justin Smith.

Seattle was, IMO, a bit better on offense last year.  The Niners pass game was so one-dimensional that it hurt the run game.  Even if the Niners don't have the kind of explosiveness that Harvin brings, I think their receivers are good enough, if they can stay healthy, that teams will have to at least respect the passing game enough to open up some holes in the running game.

Whatever weapons they have, though, the Hawks and Niners are likely to stay near the bottom of the league in passing.  It's just the way the teams are built.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Harvin remains healthy the Seahawks should have a much more dangerous offense.  Baldwin, while he seems like a perfectly serviceable receiver, is not the kind of playmaker Harvin is.
> 
> I've been reading a lot of praise for the Niners receiving corps lately, and I'm glad of it, but the Niners don't have anyone with the kind of speed and proven playmaking ability of Harvin.  Maybe one of their young guys can step into that sort of role, but our top 3, Crabtree, Boldin and now Johnson, are not speedy guys.
> 
> On the other hand, those 3 Niners receivers are all guys who have shown great hands, the ability to make tough catches in traffic, and particularly in Crabtree's case, the ability to make good yards after the catch.  So while not the threat to go all the way on every play that Harvin is, they are an improvement over the depleted receivers from last year.
> 
> Barring injuries, I'm curious to see how these two defense and run game oriented teams do through the air this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the two strongest teams in the NFL last year were both nearly dead last in pass attempts and yards.  Both teams had pretty good running backs and both teams had QB's near 500 yards running the rock.
> 
> The Hawks and Niners are VERY close in how they play with the one exception as you have noted in the past Seattle's DBs.  SC has a slightly better DL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Niners have better linebackers, Seahawks better secondary.  It's very close on the defensive line; the Hawks are ahead in edge rushers but there are few inside defensive linemen that can compare to Justin Smith.
> 
> Seattle was, IMO, a bit better on offense last year.  The Niners pass game was so one-dimensional that it hurt the run game.  Even if the Niners don't have the kind of explosiveness that Harvin brings, I think their receivers are good enough, if they can stay healthy, that teams will have to at least respect the passing game enough to open up some holes in the running game.
> 
> Whatever weapons they have, though, the Hawks and Niners are likely to stay near the bottom of the league in passing.  It's just the way the teams are built.
Click to expand...


I think both the Hawks and the Santa Clara Niners will have to develope a better passing game this season.

Lynch and Gore both are getting older and although they both still have gas in the tank they are both getting to the point in their careers that old man "injury" will raise his ugly head and bite these great athletes in the ass.  

We will most likely see some great performances in the first qtr of the 2014 season but neither back will recover from the bumps and bruises like they did in years past.  

The team that can shift their offense to accomodate the inevitable slow down in the run attack and feature a more dependable passing game will dominate the NFC West and end up in the 2015 Super Bowl.

Right now THAT team, at least on paper, will be the Seattle Seahawks.  The 49ers have three proven recievers.  Boldin, Crabtree and Davis can and will step up against most teams they face in 2014.  Seattle having a distinct edge in the secondary should be able to shut down any team's passiing attack including the three mentioned.  The 9ers have some young blood on board this season but it remains to be seen that they can produce at this level...especially if Kaepernick keeps limiting his check downs to one or two recievers.


----------



## Montrovant

Apropos of nothing, Rob Gronkowski was on Who's Line Is It Anyway and didn't do a horrible job.


----------



## HUGGY

The template of the running game powered dominant team may continue.  It will demand  the emergence of onther back of the caliber of a Linch or Gore to sustain it.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> The template of the running game powered dominant team may continue.  It will demand  the emergence of onther back of the caliber of a Linch or Gore to sustain it.



I'm hopeful the Niners have Gore's replacement on the team already in either Lattimore or Hyde.  Both had very good college careers from what I've read, and Lattimore would be going through a similar route as Gore did, having multiple leg injuries in college hurt his draft stock.  Gore is and has been great, but he's into his 30s and can't last forever.

I don't know enough about Seattle's backs, but I've read some good things about their young guys.  Of course, Lynch probably has a few years left in the tank.


----------



## Montrovant

So Huggy, what are your thoughts on Kaepernick's contract extension?  6 years, $61 million guaranteed, up to $126 million.  It's a big contract, but I've read that the Niners can, if something bad happens (I assume they meant injury), get out of it fairly easily.  It's the most guaranteed money ever, but having less than 50% guaranteed actually isn't a big number for quarterbacks.  I think Matthew Stafford has something like 80% of his contract guaranteed.

The money involved may be important for Seattle and Wilson, who's going to be looking for his own extension soon.  Wilson can easily say he deserves at least as much money as Kap, considering he's already got a SB win.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> So Huggy, what are your thoughts on Kaepernick's contract extension?  6 years, $61 million guaranteed, up to $126 million.  It's a big contract, but I've read that the Niners can, if something bad happens (I assume they meant injury), get out of it fairly easily.  It's the most guaranteed money ever, but having less than 50% guaranteed actually isn't a big number for quarterbacks.  I think Matthew Stafford has something like 80% of his contract guaranteed.
> 
> The money involved may be important for Seattle and Wilson, who's going to be looking for his own extension soon.  Wilson can easily say he deserves at least as much money as Kap, considering he's already got a SB win.



Wilson is a different guy.  He has been very clear about his personal goals in the NFL.  I believe him when he says he wants to be the best QB to ever play the game.  Wether he succeeds is not entirely up to him and I'm sure he knows that fact.  

I don't think Kaepernick's contract will have any bearing on Wilson's deal when it gets put together.  Wiilson will want to get paid but I doubt he needs to make more than Colin.  Wilson knows that to be recognised as the best QB he must leave a legacy of stats that point in his direction..meaning he must set a record in Super Bowl appearances and winning percentages.  So far he is right on track being the winningest QB in his first two seasons with a Super Bowl Victory under his belt.  If he leads the Seahawks to another Lombardi in 2014-15 he will be seen as one of the best even after only three seasons.

Kaepernick severely hamstrung the Santa Clara team with his contract.  The 9ers will have to cut a couple of stars to pay him.  Or at the least find two or three good players willing to restructure downward to pay their QB.

I can't believe that situation will sit well on the 49ers team.

The thing with the Hawks is that they have already signed everybody they need to for the next couple of years and even farther except Wilson so he knows what is left on the table for him.  I wouldn't be shocked to find out that Russell and Paul Allen have worked out a side deal that gives/gaurantees  Wilson a "job" down the line to make up for any compromises he makes for the team in the next several years.  

Wilson is a VERY devout Christian.  It would be easy for Allen to donate a big pile of cash to Wilson's charities.  That is probably what Russell would be doing with any excessive income anyway.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Huggy, what are your thoughts on Kaepernick's contract extension?  6 years, $61 million guaranteed, up to $126 million.  It's a big contract, but I've read that the Niners can, if something bad happens (I assume they meant injury), get out of it fairly easily.  It's the most guaranteed money ever, but having less than 50% guaranteed actually isn't a big number for quarterbacks.  I think Matthew Stafford has something like 80% of his contract guaranteed.
> 
> The money involved may be important for Seattle and Wilson, who's going to be looking for his own extension soon.  Wilson can easily say he deserves at least as much money as Kap, considering he's already got a SB win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is a different guy.  He has been very clear about his personal goals in the NFL.  I believe him when he says he wants to be the best QB to ever play the game.  Wether he succeeds is not entirely up to him and I'm sure he knows that fact.
> 
> I don't think Kaepernick's contract will have any bearing on Wilson's deal when it gets put together.  Wiilson will want to get paid but I doubt he needs to make more than Colin.  Wilson knows that to be recognised as the best QB he must leave a legacy of stats that point in his direction..meaning he must set a record in Super Bowl appearances and winning percentages.  So far he is right on track being the winningest QB in his first two seasons with a Super Bowl Victory under his belt.  If he leads the Seahawks to another Lombardi in 2014-15 he will be seen as one of the best even after only three seasons.
> 
> Kaepernick severely hamstrung the Santa Clara team with his contract.  The 9ers will have to cut a couple of stars to pay him.  Or at the least find two or three good players willing to restructure downward to pay their QB.
> 
> I can't believe that situation will sit well on the 49ers team.
> 
> The thing with the Hawks is that they have already signed everybody they need to for the next couple of years and even farther except Wilson so he knows what is left on the table for him.  I wouldn't be shocked to find out that Russell and Paul Allen have worked out a side deal that gives/gaurantees  Wilson a "job" down the line to make up for any compromises he makes for the team in the next several years.
> 
> Wilson is a VERY devout Christian.  It would be easy for Allen to donate a big pile of cash to Wilson's charities.  That is probably what Russell would be doing with any excessive income anyway.
Click to expand...


Hah!  You're living in a dream world, Huggy.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Huggy, what are your thoughts on Kaepernick's contract extension?  6 years, $61 million guaranteed, up to $126 million.  It's a big contract, but I've read that the Niners can, if something bad happens (I assume they meant injury), get out of it fairly easily.  It's the most guaranteed money ever, but having less than 50% guaranteed actually isn't a big number for quarterbacks.  I think Matthew Stafford has something like 80% of his contract guaranteed.
> 
> The money involved may be important for Seattle and Wilson, who's going to be looking for his own extension soon.  Wilson can easily say he deserves at least as much money as Kap, considering he's already got a SB win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is a different guy.  He has been very clear about his personal goals in the NFL.  I believe him when he says he wants to be the best QB to ever play the game.  Wether he succeeds is not entirely up to him and I'm sure he knows that fact.
> 
> I don't think Kaepernick's contract will have any bearing on Wilson's deal when it gets put together.  Wiilson will want to get paid but I doubt he needs to make more than Colin.  Wilson knows that to be recognised as the best QB he must leave a legacy of stats that point in his direction..meaning he must set a record in Super Bowl appearances and winning percentages.  So far he is right on track being the winningest QB in his first two seasons with a Super Bowl Victory under his belt.  If he leads the Seahawks to another Lombardi in 2014-15 he will be seen as one of the best even after only three seasons.
> 
> Kaepernick severely hamstrung the Santa Clara team with his contract.  The 9ers will have to cut a couple of stars to pay him.  Or at the least find two or three good players willing to restructure downward to pay their QB.
> 
> I can't believe that situation will sit well on the 49ers team.
> 
> The thing with the Hawks is that they have already signed everybody they need to for the next couple of years and even farther except Wilson so he knows what is left on the table for him.  I wouldn't be shocked to find out that Russell and Paul Allen have worked out a side deal that gives/gaurantees  Wilson a "job" down the line to make up for any compromises he makes for the team in the next several years.
> 
> Wilson is a VERY devout Christian.  It would be easy for Allen to donate a big pile of cash to Wilson's charities.  That is probably what Russell would be doing with any excessive income anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hah!  You're living in a dream world, Huggy.
Click to expand...


Carroll and Schneider have built a team which exceeds my dreams.


----------



## HUGGY

Sherman wins Madden cover and Chunky Soup commercial.  I never dreamed a Seahawk would represent Chunky Soup.


----------



## HUGGY

Former Viking...Six time pro bowler Kevin Williams signs with the Seahawks.  Ya...we lost Bryant.  Enter Williams who is very easily arguably an improvement at run stopping even if it is for just the 2014 campaign.


----------



## L.K.Eder

they still suck, apparently. and wasn't there something about the madden curse?


----------



## HUGGY

There was a fight on the practice field today involving Sherman.  Maybe it was the "Madden Curse" raising it's ugly head..  

Truth be told the Hawks are a better team this year than last.  

Bad berries for the NFC West ...the NFC and eventually the to be named victim from the AFC in the 2015 Super Bowl.

It is understandable why so many teams that won a Lombardi dread the next season after their rosters get robbed in the off season.  

Not so in Renton.

Sure a handfull of players cashed in on the Super Bowl Success and flew the coup for greener(greenback) pastures.  No one of consequence left the team and the replacements seem to be better players than those that left.

Red Bryant as an example SEEMED to be a big hit on the DL until you take a look at who the Hawks signed to replace him.  Kevin Williams is a far better player than Bryant ever was.  Bryant played in less than 600 snaps last season while Williams took the field for 700 in Minnisota.  

It seems that the desire to own a SB ring is a better motivator for great players on teams that will never produce one or at least offer the best opportunity to get one.

Apparently all that talk about Lynch holding out for more money evaporated in the waste baskets of the sports writers covering the Hawks.

Apparently it isn't just about the "action boss"... It may have something to do with the glory.


----------



## HUGGY

Ran across this quote today...

*Earl Thomas. "70% of the Earth is covered in water. The rest is covered by Earl Thomas." *


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Ran across this quote today...
> 
> *Earl Thomas. "70% of the Earth is covered in water. The rest is covered by Earl Thomas." *



I heard that one.  Nice.  How about this though.







MeBANE


----------



## B. Kidd

14 out of 16 have succumbed to the 'Madden Curse'.

Looks like Shermans only choice this season is between a significant injury or terrible season.

Vegas should put up a 'prop bet' as to whether or not Sherman beats da' curse.


----------



## HUGGY

A little more than a week and training camp starts for the 2014 season.  

Looking at the way the Hawks have been handling the off season ...even with all of the distractions heaped on the players in the wake of the Superbowl it seems to me that in spite of a "bad" schedule the Seattle Seahawks will probably repeat this season with even more ease than last year.

An extremely young squad last year has emerged measurably more mature and experienced.  

An awkward start for Harvin last season has grown a deep appreciation within Percy for the care the Hawks have shown for his unique situation.  His talent is clear and obvious from his SB performance.  I don't believe Harvin will waste his newest and latest chance.  I can see him having a stunning season punctuated by sports center highlights in every game.  He should add 50-100 yards a game in YAC which will be a huge benefit to Wilson's numbers.

Seattle's defense should be just as suffocating as it was last season.  The Hawks will see themselves at the top of the league in Defense scoring and turnover ratio as they were last year.

With the extra chances to do what they want with the ball be it score or run off the clock I can see the opportunity to have a perfect season better now than ever.

It is unlikely the Hawks will go undefeated...it is such a difficult thing to do.  Winninng the NFC West and home field advantage and another Lombardi is to me very probable.

Go Hawks  !!


----------



## Wry Catcher

The NFC West is the most dominant division in the NFL, it has become the division of "black and blue" and finesse.  Don't expect any team in the division to be a pushover, and don't expect anyone of them to have any easy time.  Both the Niners and Hawks are early favorites, but the Rams have improved and the Cards still have a strong 'D'.

I'm still going to Tahoe in a couple of weeks to put $50 on the Niners to win the West and the Super Bowl, though this will be the first time since 1957 that I will not be attending a home game.  The Niners have priced me and thousands of other loyal fans out of the game.  Time will tell if moving to Santa Clara and building the billion dollar stadium was a smart move.  Counting on Silicon Valley geeks to stay focused on football may have been foolish move; yes, these 30-somethings have huge salaries, but I can't see Jersey's with pocket protectors anytime in the near future.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> The NFC West is the most dominant division in the NFL, it has become the division of "black and blue" and finesse.  Don't expect any team in the division to be a pushover, and don't expect anyone of them to have any easy time.  Both the Niners and Hawks are early favorites, but the Rams have improved and the Cards still have a strong 'D'.
> 
> I'm still going to Tahoe in a couple of weeks to put $50 on the Niners to win the West and the Super Bowl, though this will be the first time since 1957 that I will not be attending a home game.  The Niners have priced me and thousands of other loyal fans out of the game.  Time will tell if moving to Santa Clara and building the billion dollar stadium was a smart move.  Counting on Silicon Valley geeks to stay focused on football may have been foolish move; yes, these 30-somethings have huge salaries, but I can't see Jersey's with pocket protectors anytime in the near future.



the NFL people who keep saying the LAMBS are going to keep are living in fairy tale land. their draft choices this year were unimpressive blowing golden opportunitys to get either Clowney or Mack who both will be disruptive forces and fisher has lost it.

He got fired at tenneesse because he became senile in the end.the fact that he went and hired brian SHITTENHEIMER who got booed out of new york for being so conservative on offense just shows how much he has become senile. dont expect them to be any better than 7-9.8-8 at best.they should win their first couple games since they are against bad oponents but its all downhill after that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dont expect the LAMBS to be a pushover? oh really.



defense alone cant win games.if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year. The cards dont have a great quarterback either but they had a winning season last year cause they got a great coach and an  offensive coordinater who isnt mr conservative at the most crucial and critical points of the game so they make up for it in that way.

and like i said before,if you have a quarterback who isnt worth a shit,you wont go very far no matter how good the defense is which is inconsistant and only great occassionally. think this quarterback here is going to get you very far? lol

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-ever-to-consider-moving-on-from-sam-bradford


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> dont expect the LAMBS to be a pushover? oh really.
> 
> Fire Jeff Fisher explained to a St Louis Rams fan - YouTube
> 
> Hey Jeff Fisher - Song Parody - SortaSports.com - Billy Idol - White Wedding - YouTube
> 
> defense alone cant win games.if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year. The cards dont have a great quarterback either but they had a winning season last year cause they got a great coach and an  offensive coordinater who isnt mr conservative at the most crucial and critical points of the game so they make up for it in that way.
> 
> and like i said before,if you have a quarterback who isnt worth a shit,you wont go very far no matter how good the defense is which is inconsistant and only great occassionally. think this quarterback here is going to get you very far? lol
> 
> Rams Have More Cause Than Ever to Consider Moving on from Sam Bradford | Bleacher Report



*"if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year"*

Some idgit on the radio(FOX Sports) early morning claimed Andy Dalton is a much better QB than Russell Wilson.

I'm starting to become seriously amused at Eastern Bias in national sports reporting.

The Bungles lost to two 8-8 and one 4-12 teams last season with a road record of 3-5 in arguably one of the easiest divisions and weakest schedules.

Ya ...the GREAT Andy Dalton..  first year 80.4..second season 87.4 ratings 

Wilson rookie 100..101.6 passer rating on a team that doesn't even feature the pass

Oh ya...Wilson has a ring..  Dalton...nope.

Dalton isn't a BAD QB.  But he's no Russell Wilson.


----------



## Samson

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont expect the LAMBS to be a pushover? oh really.
> 
> Fire Jeff Fisher explained to a St Louis Rams fan - YouTube
> 
> Hey Jeff Fisher - Song Parody - SortaSports.com - Billy Idol - White Wedding - YouTube
> 
> defense alone cant win games.if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year. The cards dont have a great quarterback either but they had a winning season last year cause they got a great coach and an  offensive coordinater who isnt mr conservative at the most crucial and critical points of the game so they make up for it in that way.
> 
> and like i said before,if you have a quarterback who isnt worth a shit,you wont go very far no matter how good the defense is which is inconsistant and only great occassionally. think this quarterback here is going to get you very far? lol
> 
> Rams Have More Cause Than Ever to Consider Moving on from Sam Bradford | Bleacher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year"*
> 
> Some idgit on the radio(FOX Sports) early morning claimed Andy Dalton is a much better QB than Russell Wilson.
> 
> I'm starting to become seriously amused at Eastern Bias in national sports reporting.
> 
> The Bungles lost to two 8-8 and one 4-12 teams last season with a road record of 3-5 in arguably one of the easiest divisions and weakest schedules.
> 
> Ya ...the GREAT Andy Dalton..  first year 80.4..second season 87.4 ratings
> 
> Wilson rookie 100..101.6 passer rating on a team that doesn't even feature the pass
> 
> Oh ya...Wilson has a ring..  Dalton...nope.
> 
> Dalton isn't a BAD QB.  But he's no Russell Wilson.
Click to expand...




Let's not forget the main difference between Dalton and Wilson:

Dalton doesn't have Huggy wrapped around his leg.


----------



## antiquity

I guess we have homers like Huggy on all the teams...but a Super Bowl is a lot better than a dog humping your leg in Cincinnati.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont expect the LAMBS to be a pushover? oh really.
> 
> Fire Jeff Fisher explained to a St Louis Rams fan - YouTube
> 
> Hey Jeff Fisher - Song Parody - SortaSports.com - Billy Idol - White Wedding - YouTube
> 
> defense alone cant win games.if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year. The cards dont have a great quarterback either but they had a winning season last year cause they got a great coach and an  offensive coordinater who isnt mr conservative at the most crucial and critical points of the game so they make up for it in that way.
> 
> and like i said before,if you have a quarterback who isnt worth a shit,you wont go very far no matter how good the defense is which is inconsistant and only great occassionally. think this quarterback here is going to get you very far? lol
> 
> Rams Have More Cause Than Ever to Consider Moving on from Sam Bradford | Bleacher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year"*
> 
> Some idgit on the radio(FOX Sports) early morning claimed Andy Dalton is a much better QB than Russell Wilson.
> 
> I'm starting to become seriously amused at Eastern Bias in national sports reporting.
> 
> The Bungles lost to two 8-8 and one 4-12 teams last season with a road record of 3-5 in arguably one of the easiest divisions and weakest schedules.
> 
> Ya ...the GREAT Andy Dalton..  first year 80.4..second season 87.4 ratings
> 
> Wilson rookie 100..101.6 passer rating on a team that doesn't even feature the pass
> 
> Oh ya...Wilson has a ring..  Dalton...nope.
> 
> Dalton isn't a BAD QB.  But he's no Russell Wilson.
Click to expand...


Daltons so great that the announcers for the playoff game against the bungles and chargers said them losing that game fell squarly on the shoulders of daltons play.

I bet that guy thinks Dan Marino was better than John Elway and Joe Montana as well because he put up more impressive statistics than them in the regular season games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont expect the LAMBS to be a pushover? oh really.
> 
> Fire Jeff Fisher explained to a St Louis Rams fan - YouTube
> 
> Hey Jeff Fisher - Song Parody - SortaSports.com - Billy Idol - White Wedding - YouTube
> 
> defense alone cant win games.if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year. The cards dont have a great quarterback either but they had a winning season last year cause they got a great coach and an  offensive coordinater who isnt mr conservative at the most crucial and critical points of the game so they make up for it in that way.
> 
> and like i said before,if you have a quarterback who isnt worth a shit,you wont go very far no matter how good the defense is which is inconsistant and only great occassionally. think this quarterback here is going to get you very far? lol
> 
> Rams Have More Cause Than Ever to Consider Moving on from Sam Bradford | Bleacher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"if the seahawks had bradford as their quarterback,as great as their defense is,no way does that team make it to the playoffs last year"*
> 
> Some idgit on the radio(FOX Sports) early morning claimed Andy Dalton is a much better QB than Russell Wilson.
> 
> I'm starting to become seriously amused at Eastern Bias in national sports reporting.
> 
> The Bungles lost to two 8-8 and one 4-12 teams last season with a road record of 3-5 in arguably one of the easiest divisions and weakest schedules.
> 
> Ya ...the GREAT Andy Dalton..  first year 80.4..second season 87.4 ratings
> 
> Wilson rookie 100..101.6 passer rating on a team that doesn't even feature the pass
> 
> Oh ya...Wilson has a ring..  Dalton...nope.
> 
> Dalton isn't a BAD QB.  But he's no Russell Wilson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget the main difference between Dalton and Wilson:
> 
> Dalton doesn't have Huggy wrapped around his leg.
Click to expand...


Dalton also isnt the prize idiot someone here i know is for picking the donkeys to win the superbowl despite all these facts that spelled it out for him dummies style they wouldnt.

Dalton isnt the one aware of that thread but too cowardly to post on it to confess his ignorance on football.


----------



## HUGGY

I just brought up the radio jocks comment because first he was on a popular national radio show and secondly it happened last night.

It has only been two seasons for Wilson so I guess there are still some doubters out there.  It is up to Russell to do what he can to improve and by that this season is winning another Lombardi.

Even if THAT happens Wilson will not be seriously compared to the greats by some.

NOW if Russell wins the next TWO Lombardis he will have done something that has never been achieved and he will leap frog over all of them.

Then Russell Wilson will be known as the greatest midget "game manager" to have ever played/managed the game..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I just brought up the radio jocks comment because first he was on a popular national radio show and secondly it happened last night.
> 
> It has only been two seasons for Wilson so I guess there are still some doubters out there.  It is up to Russell to do what he can to improve and by that this season is winning another Lombardi.
> 
> Even if THAT happens Wilson will not be seriously compared to the greats by some.
> 
> NOW if Russell wins the next TWO Lombardis he will have done something that has never been achieved and he will leap frog over all of them.
> 
> Then Russell Wilson will be known as the greatest midget "game manager" to have ever played/managed the game..



That would be awesome if he could win the next two superbowls in a row but thats not going to happen.Even the greatest teams in NFL history could not do that and they werent playing in a day and age of free agency either when players routinely leave the next year for the bigger paycheck leaving a great team for a bad one because of the money as in the case of golden tate putting money ahead of winning. 

plus next year,they are going to have to deal with several more defections as well.this year their only key losses were bryant,Clemons and tate.Next year they are going to have to come up with something to sign long term contracts to keep wilson,Lynch, and Sherman so they wont have enough money freed up to keep some of the other  players and will have to let them go.By next year,the defections will take a toll on them so they need to avoid multiple key injurys again this year because they are going to have to do it now to be the first to repeat since the pats did.

I have to laugh at all these internet links i have seen of people posting giving reasons saying why they wont repeat mentioning they play several opponents that were in the playoffs last year as their evidence. that it will be tough on them because they have to go to philadelphia and face a playoff opponent-now THATS some funny stuff,like the eagels are a good team. they won the NFC east not because they are good but because all the other teams are worse than they are. their starting quarterback has yet to play an ENTIRE season,this will be his FIRST.

they then say they will have their hands full going to washington.never mind their starting quarterback is a question mark and will still be playing conservative at the beginning of the year not wanting to scramble to risk further injury to his leg so he will be still playing on one leg having to be a pocket passer which is not his game and they dont have a passing defense along with that.

they then mention the other teams that will cause them problems because they were playoff teams as well being the chargers,chiefs,and donkeys. comedy gold.

Like the donkeys,a team they DESTROYED in the superbowl on a neautral field, is going to somehow have a huge turnaround and come into seattle and cause the seahawks problems? comedy gold. and then the chargers,a team that only got in the playoffs last year because the chiefs field goal kicker missed a field goal.,the chargers,a team that SHOULD have lost that game and not be in the playoffs last year who struggled to beat the BUNGELS in the playoffs,is actually going to cause the seahawks problems as well.

then finally there is the chiefs,err the kansas city clowns,this a team that blew a four touchdown lead at halftime to the colts in the playoffs and lost twice to those lowly chargers last year and lost some key starters as well this year,THAT team is going to cause the seahawks problems as well?

comedy gold.those internet links people are posting saying they have a tough schedule this year are idiots who know NOTHING at all about football whatsoever.


----------



## Montrovant

Sherman just signed a 4 year, $40 million extension recently.


----------



## HUGGY

Obviously I'm a homer of the highest order.

That said I don't take the term as an insult.  There are perspectives, roads one can go down with a little imagination you wouldn't explore if you were not all in on a team.

It was said that a threepeat is unthinkable because players will head for the hills if Seattle is fortunate enough to win two in a row.

I don't think so.  If Seattle wins in February I see a threepeat as a lock.  Here is why.

The team is STILL young.  6 players explored free agency and struck gold after ONE measly SB win that was just too easy for words.  Only two of those that left were really worth the money they got...Tate and Bryant.  The other four got WAY over paid and just purely cashed in on their recently acheived SB victory ...but the four that skipped were not even important to the Seahawks and would have never signed for half the money they got ...if they even made the team this season.

NOW if the Hawks repeat.. Just imagine that they all mostly stay and their values with a threepeat..  The friggin ball boys will get multi-year million dollar contracts ...  

The best players are just about ALL signed for the next two seasons.

I know these guys...they are young and SMART.  The main reason that Tate left was for money but MOSTLY to get on a throw first team to get a chance to bump his stats.  

Bryant got offered too much money to stay .... he is in the latter years of his ability to cash in.  He might have been replaced anyway...we need cap room for Russell Wilson.

I won't even bring up Browner.. he was already suspended going into this season and replaced as a starter with Byron Maxwell. Brandon can't stop smoking pot..I doubt he will make it through this season without melting down one of those plastic piss test cups...

IN FOR DIME...IN FOR A DOLLAR...

Just imagine what kinda self confidence these young studs are gonna feel if they win this Feb's Lombardi...in AZ ... almost a home field for the Hawks..

AND the thought of a chance at a threepeat in SANTA CLARA'S newish stadium is unimaginable manna from heaven to think about.

Keep in mind that the Seahawks BLEW DENVER OUT.  

You don't think the players know that?  

You don't think every WR that face the Hawks this season were not glued to their TV sets and didn't see what happened to the Denver receivers?

The Seattle defense will have it easier THIS season as all of the so called great receivers of the NFC will be hearing footsteps and watching out where Kam Chancellor is on the field. It is HARD to catch the ball when your head is on a swivel.

Most NFL Football players believe it is damned near impossible to WIN a SB.

Most Seahawks believe it is hard work to MAKE it to a Super Bowl but the actual game was too easy for words.  

Even the GREAT Eli Manning had to come from behind and STRUGGLE to get his rings.

Russell Wilson barely worked up a sweat.  He wasn't even in consideration for an MVP..Not that he didn't have the stats.. he just made his job look too easy.

If the Hawks repeat...I believe they will have little problem threepeating.  Keep in mind if they REPEAT some of the best players in the league will be trying to get on that team next spring just to have an opportunity to be on the only threepeat team in NFL history.


----------



## antiquity

Being a homer is not all bad....


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Being a homer is not all bad....



Absolutely true...  whether your team is a contender or not there is nothing wrong with giving your team support.

If you combine knowledge by doing real research with support you can have a lot of fun following an NFL team...like I do.

It helps if your team shows support for the fans by winning but that isn't obviously always possible.

My Seahawks have bought in to a college type of effort far more than most teams that really just play for a paycheck.

That effort was rewarded last February and I believe will be followed by at least one more Lombardi or possibly two more which will set a standard not yet seen in the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Obviously I'm a homer of the highest order.
> 
> That said I don't take the term as an insult.  There are perspectives, roads one can go down with a little imagination you wouldn't explore if you were not all in on a team.
> 
> It was said that a threepeat is unthinkable because players will head for the hills if Seattle is fortunate enough to win two in a row.
> 
> I don't think so.  If Seattle wins in February I see a threepeat as a lock.  Here is why.
> 
> The team is STILL young.  6 players explored free agency and struck gold after ONE measly SB win that was just too easy for words.  Only two of those that left were really worth the money they got...Tate and Bryant.  The other four got WAY over paid and just purely cashed in on their recently acheived SB victory ...but the four that skipped were not even important to the Seahawks and would have never signed for half the money they got ...if they even made the team this season.
> 
> NOW if the Hawks repeat.. Just imagine that they all mostly stay and their values with a threepeat..  The friggin ball boys will get multi-year million dollar contracts ...
> 
> The best players are just about ALL signed for the next two seasons.
> 
> I know these guys...they are young and SMART.  The main reason that Tate left was for money but MOSTLY to get on a throw first team to get a chance to bump his stats.
> 
> Bryant got offered too much money to stay .... he is in the latter years of his ability to cash in.  He might have been replaced anyway...we need cap room for Russell Wilson.
> 
> I won't even bring up Browner.. he was already suspended going into this season and replaced as a starter with Byron Maxwell. Brandon can't stop smoking pot..I doubt he will make it through this season without melting down one of those plastic piss test cups...
> 
> IN FOR DIME...IN FOR A DOLLAR...
> 
> Just imagine what kinda self confidence these young studs are gonna feel if they win this Feb's Lombardi...in AZ ... almost a home field for the Hawks..
> 
> AND the thought of a chance at a threepeat in SANTA CLARA'S newish stadium is unimaginable manna from heaven to think about.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Seahawks BLEW DENVER OUT.
> 
> You don't think the players know that?
> 
> You don't think every WR that face the Hawks this season were not glued to their TV sets and didn't see what happened to the Denver receivers?
> 
> The Seattle defense will have it easier THIS season as all of the so called great receivers of the NFC will be hearing footsteps and watching out where Kam Chancellor is on the field. It is HARD to catch the ball when your head is on a swivel.
> 
> Most NFL Football players believe it is damned near impossible to WIN a SB.
> 
> Most Seahawks believe it is hard work to MAKE it to a Super Bowl but the actual game was too easy for words.
> 
> Even the GREAT Eli Manning had to come from behind and STRUGGLE to get his rings.
> 
> Russell Wilson barely worked up a sweat.  He wasn't even in consideration for an MVP..Not that he didn't have the stats.. he just made his job look too easy.
> 
> If the Hawks repeat...I believe they will have little problem threepeating.  Keep in mind if they REPEAT some of the best players in the league will be trying to get on that team next spring just to have an opportunity to be on the only threepeat team in NFL history.



Yeah if any team could threepeat,they would be the ones to do it. another argument that is flimsy about them not repeating this year is they have said teams will be shooting for them.Like everybody wasnt already trying to knock them off towards the end of the year last year when they had the best record and the saints and the niners -their toughest opponents of the year other than the cards who drew up an excellent game plan to beat them at hime,like they didnt give them everything including the kitchen sink to try and beat them in the playoffs.

thats a good point how if they repeat this year other players will want to come over and be  a part of history.also the other thing that would favor them to 3peat is like you have said before,pete carrol makes football fun for the players including the practices which most if not all the other teams out there dont find fun so everybody in the NFL wants to play for carrol as well.

so yeah its possible no doubt and if anybody could do it,they would be that team.

I cant help but laugh over the pats fans who think they got a good deal in cancer browner,a guy who cant stop smoking pot  and really was a cancer to the team.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I'm a homer of the highest order.
> 
> That said I don't take the term as an insult.  There are perspectives, roads one can go down with a little imagination you wouldn't explore if you were not all in on a team.
> 
> It was said that a threepeat is unthinkable because players will head for the hills if Seattle is fortunate enough to win two in a row.
> 
> I don't think so.  If Seattle wins in February I see a threepeat as a lock.  Here is why.
> 
> The team is STILL young.  6 players explored free agency and struck gold after ONE measly SB win that was just too easy for words.  Only two of those that left were really worth the money they got...Tate and Bryant.  The other four got WAY over paid and just purely cashed in on their recently acheived SB victory ...but the four that skipped were not even important to the Seahawks and would have never signed for half the money they got ...if they even made the team this season.
> 
> NOW if the Hawks repeat.. Just imagine that they all mostly stay and their values with a threepeat..  The friggin ball boys will get multi-year million dollar contracts ...
> 
> The best players are just about ALL signed for the next two seasons.
> 
> I know these guys...they are young and SMART.  The main reason that Tate left was for money but MOSTLY to get on a throw first team to get a chance to bump his stats.
> 
> Bryant got offered too much money to stay .... he is in the latter years of his ability to cash in.  He might have been replaced anyway...we need cap room for Russell Wilson.
> 
> I won't even bring up Browner.. he was already suspended going into this season and replaced as a starter with Byron Maxwell. Brandon can't stop smoking pot..I doubt he will make it through this season without melting down one of those plastic piss test cups...
> 
> IN FOR DIME...IN FOR A DOLLAR...
> 
> Just imagine what kinda self confidence these young studs are gonna feel if they win this Feb's Lombardi...in AZ ... almost a home field for the Hawks..
> 
> AND the thought of a chance at a threepeat in SANTA CLARA'S newish stadium is unimaginable manna from heaven to think about.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Seahawks BLEW DENVER OUT.
> 
> You don't think the players know that?
> 
> You don't think every WR that face the Hawks this season were not glued to their TV sets and didn't see what happened to the Denver receivers?
> 
> The Seattle defense will have it easier THIS season as all of the so called great receivers of the NFC will be hearing footsteps and watching out where Kam Chancellor is on the field. It is HARD to catch the ball when your head is on a swivel.
> 
> Most NFL Football players believe it is damned near impossible to WIN a SB.
> 
> Most Seahawks believe it is hard work to MAKE it to a Super Bowl but the actual game was too easy for words.
> 
> Even the GREAT Eli Manning had to come from behind and STRUGGLE to get his rings.
> 
> Russell Wilson barely worked up a sweat.  He wasn't even in consideration for an MVP..Not that he didn't have the stats.. he just made his job look too easy.
> 
> If the Hawks repeat...I believe they will have little problem threepeating.  Keep in mind if they REPEAT some of the best players in the league will be trying to get on that team next spring just to have an opportunity to be on the only threepeat team in NFL history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if any team could threepeat,they would be the ones to do it. another argument that is flimsy about them not repeating this year is they have said teams will be shooting for them.Like everybody wasnt already trying to knock them off towards the end of the year last year when they had the best record and the saints and the niners -their toughest opponents of the year other than the cards who drew up an excellent game plan to beat them at hime,like they didnt give them everything including the kitchen sink to try and beat them in the playoffs.
> 
> thats a good point how if they repeat this year other players will want to come over and be  a part of history.also the other thing that would favor them to 3peat is like you have said before,pete carrol makes football fun for the players including the practices which most if not all the other teams out there dont find fun so everybody in the NFL wants to play for carrol as well.
> 
> so yeah its possible no doubt and if anybody could do it,they would be that team.
> 
> I cant help but laugh over the pats fans who think they got a good deal in cancer browner,a guy who cant stop smoking pot  and really was a cancer to the team.
Click to expand...


I believe that eventually all players want to get paid as much as they can but the value of a player off of a threepeat team would be crazy high compared to just a repeat team.  

ALL players want a legacy.....not just the precious Peyton Manning.  An opportunity to be on a threepeat team would give EVERY player on the team bragging rights well on past their retirement from football.  I think it would have easily as much respect from other NFL players and teams as the undefeated Miami team and all the SB wins by Pittsburg and the Patriots.

A threepeat would be something that probably would NEVER be repeated as the undefeated record will surely fall within a few seasons.

The Miami team that went undefeated is still held in a very high regard as was the 18-0 Pats until they lost in the SB in a close game.  Eli was lucky .. The Pats were not in that SB.

Furthermore if Seattle wins this and next year crushing their opponents in the SB it will just add to their legacy which will become more like a legend.  I do predict not only a SB win for the Hawks this season but a similar crushing win as the one this last February.

You know what though...there will STILL be NFL fans that refuse to give credit where it is due...even if this team goes on to a threepeat.  Some will still be trying to promote Eli Manning and Peyton Manning and Tom Brady and their teams as the best ever.


----------



## antiquity

I agree...remember Buffalo Bill of old...four straight Super Bowls and four straight losses.

I predict San Francisco will lose their 3rd straight Super Bowl this year and maybe 4th straight next year. Three times not even in the game but we all known the real Super Bowl was and will be the NFC final.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> I agree...remember Buffalo Bill of old...four straight Super Bowls and four straight losses.
> 
> I predict San Francisco will lose their 3rd straight Super Bowl this year and maybe 4th straight next year. Three times not even in the game but we all known the real Super Bowl was and will be the NFC final.



That would be one hell of an accomplishment, since SF hasn't been in 2 Super Bowls in a row and has only ever lost 1......and even if you call the NFC Championship game the real Super Bowl, the Niners won that game 2 years ago......


----------



## HUGGY

OK...enough of this bickering 

Can't we all just agree that Percy Harvin and the new speedster Paul Richardson will rip the NFL a new azzhole this season....

Lord Have Mercy...

It's Percy

Keep your eyeballs peeled on punt returns...

Earl Thomas is one of the fastest free safeties in the NFL and he will be returning punts.

The defense will be the same as last year only more mature and experienced...but still one of the youngest in the NFL.

Special teams last year came within a knats eyelash of setting a record for lowest return yardage allowed.  NOW Special teams has two awesome weapons for returning KO's and punts.  Problem with KO's though for Percy is that he may only get one or two returns a game.  Thomas will get a buttload of punt returns.  He may set a record for Special Team scoring which usually goes to FG kickers.

We won't see much tonight in Denver BUT Carroll made it clear he wants to win..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> OK...enough of this bickering
> 
> Can't we all just agree that Percy Harvin and the new speedster Paul Richardson will rip the NFL a new azzhole this season....
> 
> Lord Have Mercy...
> 
> It's Percy
> 
> Keep your eyeballs peeled on punt returns...
> 
> Earl Thomas is one of the fastest free safeties in the NFL and he will be returning punts.
> 
> The defense will be the same as last year only more mature and experienced...but still one of the youngest in the NFL.
> 
> Special teams last year came within a knats eyelash of setting a record for lowest return yardage allowed.  NOW Special teams has two awesome weapons for returning KO's and punts.  Problem with KO's though for Percy is that he may only get one or two returns a game.  Thomas will get a buttload of punt returns.  He may set a record for Special Team scoring which usually goes to FG kickers.
> 
> We won't see much tonight in Denver BUT Carroll made it clear he wants to win..



I am assuiming richardson will be the new kickoff returner then? He may be fast but you to to be more than that to be effective on that,you got to be able to read the openings in all so does he have that experience?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...enough of this bickering
> 
> Can't we all just agree that Percy Harvin and the new speedster Paul Richardson will rip the NFL a new azzhole this season....
> 
> Lord Have Mercy...
> 
> It's Percy
> 
> Keep your eyeballs peeled on punt returns...
> 
> Earl Thomas is one of the fastest free safeties in the NFL and he will be returning punts.
> 
> The defense will be the same as last year only more mature and experienced...but still one of the youngest in the NFL.
> 
> Special teams last year came within a knats eyelash of setting a record for lowest return yardage allowed.  NOW Special teams has two awesome weapons for returning KO's and punts.  Problem with KO's though for Percy is that he may only get one or two returns a game.  Thomas will get a buttload of punt returns.  He may set a record for Special Team scoring which usually goes to FG kickers.
> 
> We won't see much tonight in Denver BUT Carroll made it clear he wants to win..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuiming richardson will be the new kickoff returner then? He may be fast but you to to be more than that to be effective on that,you got to be able to read the openings in all so does he have that experience?
Click to expand...


I don't think Richardson will be returning punts or kickoffs.  From watching him last night he better just concentrate on catching passes and getting YAC.  He looked good yesterday but we are LOADED at WR. There are 5 vets that are no brainers to make the team ...and around 10 guys in camp trying to grab that one position..  The Hawks rarely keep more than 6 WRs.


----------



## Samson

HUGGY said:


> We won't see much tonight in Denver BUT Carroll made it clear he wants to win..


----------



## HUGGY

What the hell is Carroll blathering on about NOW ????

He gets up behind the podium and spouts over and over and over how EVERY SINGLE FIRST STRING PLAYER from last year has improved past his wildest dreams.

How is that even possible  ??????

EVERY PLAYER ???  OFF A SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONSHIP TEAM ????

REALLY ?????

I used to respect Carroll but now he is just blowing smoke up mine and every Seahawk fan's ass.

Maybe THAT'S why he sent the team to Denver with less than half his starters and nearly mopped the floor with the Broncos.  

For the LOVE OF GOD PETE !!!!!  Just tell the truth !!!!

Those poor Broncos are going to be confused when they play the Hawks in a few weeks at the ClInk...  They won't recognise anybody they played on Thursday night... Anything they filmed will be totally useless.

Is Carroll a CRAZY LIAR ???  OR CRAZY like a lying fox  ????


----------



## HUGGY

Marshawn Lynch is sort of accused about an incident that may or may not have happened against a woman's personal property in his Bellevue, Washington apartment.

Was she attacked?...  no...not exactly.  In the State of Washington if there is a domestic assault and there is ANY evidence of ANY injury..including as much as a single bruise or a scratch there MUST be an arrest.

Was she sexually assaulted?   No..sex doesn't seem to be involved.

How much "personal property" could the woman have brought into Marshawn's apartment anyway?

Schetchy accusation at best.  

Was he arrested?  No

He is at the VMAC training facility as I write this.

Then why did the Bellevue Police Department issue a communique to the public via the media?

Because the Bellevue Police Department is the most unprofessional Police Agency in the State of Washington?  

That would be a big fat yes..


----------



## HUGGY

I heard today that the Seahawks have expressed some interest in ex Dolphin Richie Incognito.

I don't think he is mean enough to be any use to the team.

Just sayin...


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks are ready right now to play the regular season.

They held last year's #5 offense to zero points in the first half.

They scored every time they had the ball.

A perfect undefeated season is not an impossible goal this year. 

I'm confident the Hawks will repeat.  

The only interesting outcome for the 2014 season is which team will represent the AFC in the Super Bowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the hawks for sure are poised to repeat.even the announcers are saying the same thing,they mentioned that in the chargers game as you know.they werent going on like this about how the ravens had a good chance of repeating the year before.they were being realistic saying it was going to look really bad for them last year which it did because of so many key defections and losses. the great thing that favors the hawks huggy is look around the league,everything looks gloomy for other teams in the NFC. the niners have two scandals looming over them,they lost a couple of their key people in the secondary,they lost eric dorsey for the season,aldon smith will probably be suspended for at least a couple games if not more,the saints,the one team you said because of their easy schedule,might get home field advantage in the playoffs have drew bress injured right now which is a horrible tiome to be injusred going into the regular season,then there is the panthers who even the announcers said they dont think they will do so well this year because of key losses in the recieving corps.

where you look at the hawks and the ONLY injury they have so far thats serious is inconsequental because its a fourth round pick who broke his leg.no loss at att wince he wasnt going to play any this year anways.hee hee.

they are going to run away with this thing.matter of fact, with the niners losses and how they will be under a microscope and the hawks offense will be so much better this year,i see them going 15-1,their only loss being in arizona this year.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> the hawks for sure are poised to repeat.even the announcers are saying the same thing,they mentioned that in the chargers game as you know.they werent going on like this about how the ravens had a good chance of repeating the year before.they were being realistic saying it was going to look really bad for them last year which it did because of so many key defections and losses. the great thing that favors the hawks huggy is look around the league,everything looks gloomy for other teams in the NFC. the niners have two scandals looming over them,they lost a couple of their key people in the secondary,they lost eric dorsey for the season,aldon smith will probably be suspended for at least a couple games if not more,the saints,the one team you said because of their easy schedule,might get home field advantage in the playoffs have drew bress injured right now which is a horrible tiome to be injusred going into the regular season,then there is the panthers who even the announcers said they dont think they will do so well this year because of key losses in the recieving corps.
> 
> where you look at the hawks and the ONLY injury they have so far thats serious is inconsequental because its a fourth round pick who broke his leg.no loss at att wince he wasnt going to play any this year anways.hee hee.
> 
> they are going to run away with this thing.matter of fact, with the niners losses and how they will be under a microscope and the hawks offense will be so much better this year,i see them going 15-1,their only loss being in arizona this year.


 
Maybe.  Palmer is the question.  If his O-Line can keep him upright he may have a good season.  He beat the Hawks in Seattle last year in spite of 4 interceptions with one great pass that Maxwell had a hand on but the damned ball bounced back into their receiver's hands.  I don't think they can count on that happening regularly and certainly not against the Hawks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> I agree...remember Buffalo Bill of old...four straight Super Bowls and four straight losses.
> 
> I predict San Francisco will lose their 3rd straight Super Bowl this year and maybe 4th straight next year. Three times not even in the game but we all known the real Super Bowl was and will be the NFC final.


 
you dont STILL think that now after thr 34-0 thrashing at the hands of the donkesy do you? hee hee. that happened because you dont seem to be aware of the facts.the niners just like the ravens from the year before,lost several key starters over the offseason and in preseason due to season ending imjurys and free agency.hee hee.the niners will more than likley finish in third in the NFC MISSING the playoffs.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Maybe.  Palmer is the question.  If his O-Line can keep him upright he may have a good season.  He beat the Hawks in Seattle last year in spite of 4 interceptions with one great pass that Maxwell had a hand on but the damned ball bounced back into their receiver's hands.  I don't think they can count on that happening regularly and certainly not against the Hawks.





HUGGY said:


> Maybe.  Palmer is the question.  If his O-Line can keep him upright he may have a good season.  He beat the Hawks in Seattle last year in spite of 4 interceptions with one great pass that Maxwell had a hand on but the damned ball bounced back into their receiver's hands.  I don't think they can count on that happening regularly and certainly not against the Hawks.


 
as i said over on one of your other threads huggy,i wouldn't be surprised if your prediction of the hawks to go undefeated in the regular season and win the superbowl last year was just off by ONE YEAR and THIS is their year.that is if unger and okung arent seriously hurt,are they?

i got to think that because the niners have had some major losses on defense this year through free agency and season ending injurys to a couple of their key starters on defense who are impact players,not to mention smith will probably be suspended for at least a couple games and the off season scandal kappy was involved in is CLEARLY affecting his play on the field as well,that they wont even be in the playoffs this year.lol the cardinals will finish second and be in the wildcard.

Lets look at the rest of the competition in the NFC they have of the best teams there are.already covered why the niners wont.
the cardinals lost one of THEIR starting impact players on defense for the rest of the season over the weekend in a preseagame game as well so their defense wont be so dangerous this year either so not only do i see the hawks easily sweeping the niners this year,but the cards as well because of that.

the panthers lost some key receivers over the off seaon as well so that will hurt them.

the saints? Drew Brees is hurt so thats a really bad sign for a team with superbowl hopes to go into the season with him as a question mark.

the packers will probably be the team they face in the NFC title game this year.they should have been in it last year and would have if not for one of thei defenders getting butterfingers dropping a pass from kappernick he should have intercepted.so i see this opening thursday night game as being a preview of the NFC title game in seattle again with the hawks winning of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the only thin i am still wondering about huggy is unger and okung hurt? i notice they did not start this past friday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw Hug,dont you think its hilarious that pats fans are so deluded they will win the superbowl actually believing that when their team with that alleged new and improved great defense they were bragging about gave up 28 points the lowly,eagals,a team that hardly has a dangerous offense with an inconsistant quarterback? hee hee. then there is the great tom brady.He actually threw an INTERCEPTION ran back for a touchdown against that pitiful defense.hee hee.they just barely beat them by a touchdown with them scoring 35 points against them.

mean while they are going to go and beat a team that shut down the chargers this past week and just barely lost to the donkeys up in denver DESPITE the fact they had 19 of their regular starters missing from the game and they were playing all of theirs.comedy gold. yet pat fans think they are going to beat this team in the superbowl? comedy gold.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> the only thin i am still wondering about huggy is unger and okung hurt? i notice they did not start this past friday.


 
They are practicing this week.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> btw Hug,dont you think its hilarious that pats fans are so deluded they will win the superbowl actually believing that when their team with that alleged new and improved great defense they were bragging about gave up 28 points the lowly,eagals,a team that hardly has a dangerous offense with an inconsistant quarterback? hee hee. then there is the great tom brady.He actually threw an INTERCEPTION ran back for a touchdown against that pitiful defense.hee hee.they just barely beat them by a touchdown with them scoring 35 points against them.
> 
> mean while they are going to go and beat a team that shut down the chargers this past week and just barely lost to the donkeys up in denver DESPITE the fact they had 19 of their regular starters missing from the game and they were playing all of theirs.comedy gold. yet pat fans think they are going to beat this team in the superbowl? comedy gold.



The Eagles were 1st in rushing offense, second in yards per game and second in points per game last year.  And you describe them as 'a team that hardly has a dangerous offense'?


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> The Eagles were 1st in rushing offense, second in yards per game and second in points per game last year.  And you describe them as 'a team that hardly has a dangerous offense'?



And 32nd in pass defense and 29th in total defense.  Unless they improve those stats they won't make pass the 2nd round no matter how good their offense is.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> And 32nd in pass defense and 29th in total defense.  Unless they improve those stats they won't make pass the 2nd round no matter how good their offense is.



That's got nothing to do with 9/11IJ's claim that the Eagles hardly have a dangerous offense.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> That's got nothing to do with 9/11IJ's claim that the Eagles hardly have a dangerous offense.



Take that up with 9/11.. I am giving you the facts and facts says the Eagles won't make it pass the 2nd round.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> *And 32nd in pass defense* and 29th in total defense.  Unless they improve those stats they won't make pass the 2nd round no matter how good their offense is.


 
Since most teams are geared up for a passing offense ^ is a poor recipie for success.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Take that up with 9/11.. I am giving you the facts and facts says the Eagles won't make it pass the 2nd round.



Um, I was taking that up with him.  You replied to my reply to him.  I don't know why you interjected that in there, all I was doing was questioning 9/11IJ's claim about the Eagles offense.  I never said anything about their defense or how far they might go into the playoffs.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> Um, I was taking that up with him.  You replied to my reply to him.  I don't know why you interjected that in there, all I was doing was questioning 9/11IJ's claim about the Eagles offense.  I never said anything about their defense or how far they might go into the playoffs.



I was....


----------



## HUGGY

DAMN !!

I missed the Russell Wilson interview at 6:30 this morning on my favorite AM radio show.

Replay in 20 minutes.  Whew !!!  HUGGY wipes cold sweat off brow...

Let me guess ???

"the seperation is in the preparation"
"why not us?"
"the super bowl is behind us"
"every game is a championship opportunity"
"every day of practice is a championship opportunity"


----------



## HUGGY

HUGGY said:


> DAMN !!
> 
> I missed the Russell Wilson interview at 6:30 this morning on my favorite AM radio show.
> 
> Replay in 20 minutes.  Whew !!!  HUGGY wipes cold sweat off brow...
> 
> Let me guess ???
> 
> "the seperation is in the preparation"
> "why not us?"
> "the super bowl is behind us"
> "every game is a championship opportunity"
> "every day of practice is a championship opportunity"


 
Refreshingly absent of platitudes...

When asked what Russell works on...what aspect of his game that needs the most work...what keeps him up at night worrying..

"nothing  ...I just work of the fundamentals...handoffs...etc.."

"If there was something I wouldn't tell you anyway..I am not in the habit of giving my opponents anything.  It is their job to find weakness in my game and exploit it ...it isn't my job to make that easier for them."

Cagey..  Russell has evolved to a point that he realizes that HUGGY isn't the only one that waits with baited breath over his every word.  He thinks like a professional...he gives his opponents NOTHING.  Smart.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles were 1st in rushing offense, second in yards per game and second in points per game last year.  And you describe them as 'a team that hardly has a dangerous offense'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 32nd in pass defense and 29th in total defense.  Unless they improve those stats they won't make pass the 2nd round no matter how good their offense is.
Click to expand...

 A luxary brady wont face when he plays the hawks in the superbowl.lol


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles were 1st in rushing offense, second in yards per game and second in points per game last year.  And you describe them as 'a team that hardly has a dangerous offense'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 32nd in pass defense and 29th in total defense.  Unless they improve those stats they won't make pass the 2nd round no matter how good their offense is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A luxary brady wont face when he plays the hawks in the superbowl.lol
Click to expand...

 
Unlike the Broncos the Pats have this newly and undeserved reputation for a superior secondary. 

Really?  Shut up and sit the f**k down Revis.  You won't be able to contain Harvin and YOU know it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles were 1st in rushing offense, second in yards per game and second in points per game last year.  And you describe them as 'a team that hardly has a dangerous offense'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 32nd in pass defense and 29th in total defense.  Unless they improve those stats they won't make pass the 2nd round no matter how good their offense is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A luxary brady wont face when he plays the hawks in the superbowl.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike the Broncos the Pats have this newly and undeserved reputation for a superior secondary.
> 
> Really?  Shut up and sit the f**k down Revis.  You won't be able to contain Harvin and YOU know it.
Click to expand...

 
you say unlike the Broncos,since when do THEY have a new secondary thats superiour?


----------



## HUGGY

They got Brandon Browner doncha know...  LOL

He gonna show Revis how to get real high and swat stuff  then he gonna put down the bong and wish he was a Seahawk still....  LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> They got Brandon Browner doncha know...  LOL
> 
> He gonna show Revis how to get real high and swat stuff  then he gonna put down the bong and wish he was a Seahawk still....  LOL


 well  i think you mean then LIKE THE BRONCOS.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles were 1st in rushing offense, second in yards per game and second in points per game last year.  And you describe them as 'a team that hardly has a dangerous offense'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 32nd in pass defense and 29th in total defense.  Unless they improve those stats they won't make pass the 2nd round no matter how good their offense is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A luxary brady wont face when he plays the hawks in the superbowl.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike the Broncos the Pats have this newly and undeserved reputation for a superior secondary.
> 
> Really?  Shut up and sit the f**k down Revis.  You won't be able to contain Harvin and YOU know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you say unlike the Broncos,since when do THEY have a new secondary thats superiour?
Click to expand...


I think he meant unlike the Broncos, who don't have a reputation for a superior secondary.


----------



## HUGGY

Seahawks still tied for #1 defense in points allowed and yardage.

Just sayin...

LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whats the latest news update on chanceller,toomer and malcom smith by chance?

btw,after the assesment i gave on those other teams,do you agree with it and that their opener against the packers in seattle will be a preview of the NFC championship game right down to the tee since it will be in seattle?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> whats the latest news update on chanceller,toomer and malcom smith by chance?
> 
> btw,after the assesment i gave on those other teams,do you agree with it and that their opener against the packers in seattle will be a preview of the NFC championship game right down to the tee since it will be in seattle?


 
Toomer ???  Don't know who that is.

Smith back practicing after some kinda surgery off season.. Believe it or not he is fighting for a starting spot ..AND he was the Super Bowl MVP... kinda tells ya how deep the Hawks are at linebacker.
Yesterday was Smith's first day back and got a pick six in practice.

Chancellor is recovered from surgery also and will probably play tomorrow night.

Health-wise the Hawks are more healthy than I have EVER seen at this juncture of pre-season.

I don't know the names of their trainers and team doctors but they deserve a raise. Those guys are doing a hella job !!!


----------



## HUGGY

Seahawks hire Russell Wilson's replacement for the 2025 season.

Pete Carroll Thursday Preseason Press Conference


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so Hug,I know your prediction for the team in the AFC make it to the superbowl this year is the same as mine being the cheatriots,do you agree as well that for the NFC titel game the one that faces the hawks will probably be the packers?


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> so Hug,I know your prediction for the team in the AFC make it to the superbowl this year is the same as mine being the cheatriots,do you agree as well that for the NFC titel game the one that faces the hawks will probably be the packers?



Wait, didn't you say something about Pats fans who expect their team to win the Super Bowl needing to learn better?  Yet here you are predicting the Pats make it to the Super Bowl.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> so Hug,I know your prediction for the team in the AFC make it to the superbowl this year is the same as mine being the cheatriots,do you agree as well that for the NFC titel game the one that faces the hawks will probably be the packers?


 
Ya... Them or the Saints.


Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Hug,I know your prediction for the team in the AFC make it to the superbowl this year is the same as mine being the cheatriots,do you agree as well that for the NFC titel game the one that faces the hawks will probably be the packers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you say something about Pats fans who expect their team to win the Super Bowl needing to learn better?  Yet here you are predicting the Pats make it to the Super Bowl.
Click to expand...

 
UMMMMmmm... The broncos "made it" to the Super Bowl also.

LOL

At what point in that game do you believe they had a snowball's chance in hell of winning it?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Hug,I know your prediction for the team in the AFC make it to the superbowl this year is the same as mine being the cheatriots,do you agree as well that for the NFC titel game the one that faces the hawks will probably be the packers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... Them or the Saints.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Hug,I know your prediction for the team in the AFC make it to the superbowl this year is the same as mine being the cheatriots,do you agree as well that for the NFC titel game the one that faces the hawks will probably be the packers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you say something about Pats fans who expect their team to win the Super Bowl needing to learn better?  Yet here you are predicting the Pats make it to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UMMMMmmm... The broncos "made it" to the Super Bowl also.
> 
> LOL
> 
> At what point in that game do you believe they had a snowball's chance in hell of winning it?
Click to expand...


The first 5 minutes or so?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Hug,I know your prediction for the team in the AFC make it to the superbowl this year is the same as mine being the cheatriots,do you agree as well that for the NFC titel game the one that faces the hawks will probably be the packers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... Them or the Saints.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Hug,I know your prediction for the team in the AFC make it to the superbowl this year is the same as mine being the cheatriots,do you agree as well that for the NFC titel game the one that faces the hawks will probably be the packers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you say something about Pats fans who expect their team to win the Super Bowl needing to learn better?  Yet here you are predicting the Pats make it to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UMMMMmmm... The broncos "made it" to the Super Bowl also.
> 
> LOL
> 
> At what point in that game do you believe they had a snowball's chance in hell of winning it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first 5 minutes or so?
Click to expand...

 
Denver's first snap wasn't convincing enough?  LOL

Ya...  It was so shocking that it took a couple of minutes for what your eyes were registering was REALLY happening.  No bad ref's calls...no unlucky bounces... there was nothing at all from the first snap to indicate Manning was going to reverse the ass whooping.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the fact manning always chokes in big games that was not one bit at all surprising to me.hee hee.as we both know,the REAL superbowl again will be the NFC title game.the only reason i went with the pack over the saints is Brees isnt entirely healthy right now so that could be a factor heading into the regular season.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> the fact manning always chokes in big games that was not one bit at all surprising to me.hee hee.as we both know,the REAL superbowl again will be the NFC title game.the only reason i went with the pack over the saints is Brees isnt entirely healthy right now so that could be a factor heading into the regular season.


 
Brees injury will not be a problem at the end of the season.  It might cause him to hold back on his throws early on which will be a serious handicap for the Saints.  If NO is 4-4 halfway through the season they will never catch up.  I am changing my mind on NO after reading up on Brees's injury.  It is a dangerous impediment for a QB because it makes it very difficult to put effort in throws and accuracy.  Off speed off target passing spells disaster for NO early in the season.


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks were in Super Bowl form tonight.

Wilson is looking as good as he ever has. He passed for just under two hundred yards and 2 TDs in just over 2 qtrs...  He ran for another TD.

I watched Rodgers earlier in the day and frankly as good as he played he wasn't as good as Wilson.

Green Bay will get thumped in the Seattle home opener in 13 days.


----------



## HUGGY

The Seattle 1's have surprised this fan happily in that in the team has improved dramatically with only one penalty in each of the last two outings.

It is amazing how easy it is to sustain drives when you don't shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> The first 5 minutes or so?



I think the after the first play when the snap went over Manning head had me convinced.


----------



## Youch

HUGGY said:


> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.



What a schmuck!

Where is the accountability for such posts?


----------



## HUGGY

Youch said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a schmuck!
> 
> Where is the accountability for such posts?
Click to expand...

 
My accountability ????

You are reposting a message from *August 24, 2013*

*Ha Ha *What a Maroon !!!


----------



## HUGGY

HUGGY said:


> The Hawks were in Super Bowl form tonight.
> 
> Wilson is looking as good as he ever has. He passed for just under two hundred yards and 2 TDs in just over 2 qtrs...  He ran for another TD.
> 
> *I watched Rodgers earlier in the day and frankly as good as he played he wasn't as good as Wilson.*
> 
> Green Bay will get thumped in the Seattle home opener in 13 days.


 
Turns out Rodgers QB rating was 133.3 ...not bad but as I suspected Wilson's was measurably better at 147.7


----------



## Youch

HUGGY said:


> Youch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a schmuck!
> 
> Where is the accountability for such posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My accountability ????
> 
> You are reposting a message from *August 24, 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Great job on the dates.  Too bad you've not updated your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HUGGY

Youch said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a schmuck!
> 
> Where is the accountability for such posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My accountability ????
> 
> You are reposting a message from *August 24, 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Great job on the dates.  Too bad you've not updated your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
You are not making any sense.

I'm not the one you want to troll.

Seriously...  If you try to challenge me on facts I'll bury you.

If you continue to offer stupidity I'll ignore you.

Your call.


----------



## Youch

HUGGY said:


> Youch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a schmuck!
> 
> Where is the accountability for such posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My accountability ????
> 
> You are reposting a message from *August 24, 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Great job on the dates.  Too bad you've not updated your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not making any sense.
> 
> I'm not the one you want to troll.
> 
> Seriously...  If you try to challenge me on facts I'll bury you.
> 
> If you continue to offer stupidity I'll ignore you.
> 
> Your call.
Click to expand...


Bury me?  How is that possible?

Troll?  What is that?

Facts? The Hawks won the Super Bowl.

Stupidity?  Hey, your OP is yours, not mine.


My call?  Okay....say something smart....


----------



## Youch

Yo, huggster....waiting to be buried....


----------



## HUGGY

Eleven days....

Then the world will see what only a few have seen in preseason.

The NEW Seattle Seahawks are here.

Go ahead ...keep making your lame jokes about the midget under center... Percy Harvin made of glass...  Hardy Har Har..

You already knew about the defense...

NOW get ready to count the points boys and girls because the Offense of the Seattle Seahawks has come to the forefront.

I wasn't absolutely sure so I've held off with the prognostication.

Step aside Mr. Manning.  The Hawks offense is about to take center stage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Hug Im sure you have heard the news that after 3 pre season games,the niners first team offense has STILL not been able to score a touchdown.lol

I was watching my chargers play them yesterday in santa clara and both teams first unit starters stayed in there till around four minutes left in the first half  and it wasnt till then when the second unit backups of the niners came in that they finally got their first touchdown of the year.hee hee. your Hawks had their way with my chargers a week ago and in this game,a dress rehearsal for the season opener,the starting unit of the niners STILL cant get the ball into the endzone.hee hee.

after the starters from both teams were pulled,the starters of the chargers won  with the score being 7-3.lol

the score would have been 14-3  at that point but the charger running back got stopped at the goal line on 4th and 1 and guess who it was that made the stop? aldon smith.lol whats funny about that is as you know,smith is going to be suspended for quite a few games so had this been a regular season game smith doesnt make that stop and the chargers get into the end zone with the score 14-3.lol

it wasnt till after the two minute warning when the backups of the niners got in that they got their first touchdown of the season and then took the lead.

and they were also talking about cant remember his name but he was the starting linebacker their biggest playmaker on defense that got hurt in the NFC title game and is out for the season,how when gates caught a pass thrown to him,they were saying not having that player on the field hurts the niners cause Gates would have been covered much better by that player.hee hee.

oh and kapernick was WAY off target early in the game throwing a pass way too high for his receiver on 3rd and long.lol.

Randy moss was commenting on that as well saying that is a pass that kapernick has got to make and there was no excuse for that poorly thrown ball he said.hee hee.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Hug Im sure you have heard the news that after 3 pre season games,the niners first team offense has STILL not been able to score a touchdown.lol
> 
> I was watching my chargers play them yesterday in santa clara and both teams first unit starters stayed in there till around four minutes left in the first half  and it wasnt till then when the second unit backups of the niners came in that they finally got their first touchdown of the year.hee hee. your Hawks had their way with my chargers a week ago and in this game,a dress rehearsal for the season opener,the starting unit of the niners STILL cant get the ball into the endzone.hee hee.
> 
> after the starters from both teams were pulled,the starters of the chargers won  with the score being 7-3.lol
> 
> the score would have been 14-3  at that point but the charger running back got stopped at the goal line on 4th and 1 and guess who it was that made the stop? aldon smith.lol whats funny about that is as you know,smith is going to be suspended for quite a few games so had this been a regular season game smith doesnt make that stop and the chargers get into the end zone with the score 14-3.lol
> 
> it wasnt till after the two minute warning when the backups of the niners got in that they got their first touchdown of the season and then took the lead.
> 
> and they were also talking about cant remember his name but he was the starting linebacker their biggest playmaker on defense that got hurt in the NFC title game and is out for the season,how when gates caught a pass thrown to him,they were saying not having that player on the field hurts the niners cause Gates would have been covered much better by that player.hee hee.
> 
> oh and kapernick was WAY off target early in the game throwing a pass way too high for his receiver on 3rd and long.lol.
> 
> Randy moss was commenting on that as well saying that is a pass that kapernick has got to make and there was no excuse for that poorly thrown ball he said.hee hee.


 
All too true...

Anybody who saw the Hawks last two tune ups and Santa Clara's two *abysmal* outtings there is no way they would think the team that used to be from the bay area will stand a chance against the Hawks playing either at home or away in Seattle.  The 9ers are playing so bad right now that it more so than any competition for the Seahawks.. I'm seriously concerned if they will win any games scheduled this season in the NFC West.


----------



## HUGGY

OK...OK...

Maybe I was a little TOO optomystical in my prognostacation of the Hawks chances last season...

I've got the big shoulders and am willing to accept that sometimes the eyes are bigger than the stomach.

Ya walk into Baskin & Robbins and they ask "What'll you have?"

And HUGGY responds..."31 flavors...????  Is that all ya got...????"

...."Give me one scoop of each...por favor"

So you might ponder...

"HUGGY !!!!  WTF does that have to do with football...!!!!~ ?????"

And I say..."Nothin... I was just thinking about ice cream."

Back to football..

Am I worried about the Packers in the home opener? 

Yes I am.  I am worried that the Packers will be beat down so hard that many of the players might quit football for good and just take up cheese making.

Green Bay might be stunned so badly that they lose all will to compete for the rest of the season..certainly the next two games before they can get the deer in the headlights look off their faces...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hug Im sure you have heard the news that after 3 pre season games,the niners first team offense has STILL not been able to score a touchdown.lol
> 
> I was watching my chargers play them yesterday in santa clara and both teams first unit starters stayed in there till around four minutes left in the first half  and it wasnt till then when the second unit backups of the niners came in that they finally got their first touchdown of the year.hee hee. your Hawks had their way with my chargers a week ago and in this game,a dress rehearsal for the season opener,the starting unit of the niners STILL cant get the ball into the endzone.hee hee.
> 
> after the starters from both teams were pulled,the starters of the chargers won  with the score being 7-3.lol
> 
> the score would have been 14-3  at that point but the charger running back got stopped at the goal line on 4th and 1 and guess who it was that made the stop? aldon smith.lol whats funny about that is as you know,smith is going to be suspended for quite a few games so had this been a regular season game smith doesnt make that stop and the chargers get into the end zone with the score 14-3.lol
> 
> it wasnt till after the two minute warning when the backups of the niners got in that they got their first touchdown of the season and then took the lead.
> 
> and they were also talking about cant remember his name but he was the starting linebacker their biggest playmaker on defense that got hurt in the NFC title game and is out for the season,how when gates caught a pass thrown to him,they were saying not having that player on the field hurts the niners cause Gates would have been covered much better by that player.hee hee.
> 
> oh and kapernick was WAY off target early in the game throwing a pass way too high for his receiver on 3rd and long.lol.
> 
> Randy moss was commenting on that as well saying that is a pass that kapernick has got to make and there was no excuse for that poorly thrown ball he said.hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All too true...
> 
> Anybody who saw the Hawks last two tune ups and Santa Clara's two *abysmal* outtings there is no way they would think the team that used to be from the bay area will stand a chance against the Hawks playing either at home or away in Seattle.  The 9ers are playing so bad right now that it more so than any competition for the Seahawks.. I'm seriously concerned if they will win any games scheduled this season in the NFC West.
Click to expand...

 
I was wondering that myself till Bradford of the LAMBS reinjured himself and is out for the season.they have no reliable backup as you know so that game between those two clowns will be anybodys game.I dont think sean hill is going to be another kurt warner.lol.

hey hug you mentioned how tony gonzalez has had too many concussions with his predication the donkeys will win the superbowl.i would say thats safe to say you are correct on that.

your seahawks are really getting a lot of NATIONAL attention now since they won the superbowl and finally being taken seriously by them.while watching the packers/raiders game the announcers were saying they think the same thing i do that the opener between the pack and the seahawks could very well be a preview of the NFC title game as well saying that game could go a long ways to who has homefield advantage in the playoffs when they face.

also while i was watching the chiefs play the panthers they were talking about the seahawks as well going back and repeating as superbowl champs.

hey you mentioned how tony gonzalez had to have too many concussions because he said the donkeys would win the superbowl.i would say thats an accurate statement.I would ALSO say that randy moss is back to smoking weed again because he was on that broadcast and HE said he thinks the patriots are going to win the superbowl.

they interviewed one of the former giants players as well and he was much more objective and knew better.HE said he thinks seattle will repeat again.he knows what he is talking about obviously.he must have just retired recently being a part of the team that got destroyed by them in new york last year.


randy moss looks like he is back to smoking weed AGAIN because i


----------



## HUGGY

Right... with Bradford out for the season that changes the outcome of the NFC West a lot.  That gives Seattle two gimmies...AZ should benefit... 9ers?...a toss up

I don't see the Cards beating the Hawks this season.

Not just possible but highly likely the Seahawks run the table in the NFC West.

As far as NO goes I was just tossing them a bone in that Brees has a significant lingering type injury in his ABs Oblique..painfull..impedes throwing motion.  Fortunately they don't have much competition in the NFC South.  BUT if they lose more than 3 games they will never have Home Field advantage in the playoffs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yep like I keep saying,this game will be a preview of the NFC title game held in the same location of course.lol.

also like I keep saying to you Hug,I think theres a strong possibility that your prediction about the Hawks from last year about going undefeated was just off by one year.

This very well could be their year.they dont have any serious injurys right now where everybody else does.still have plenty of depth more so than most teams and thats because everybody wants to play for carrol because not only does he know how to get the most out of his players, he makes even PRACTICES fun for them.something other coachs dont do.


9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hug Im sure you have heard the news that after 3 pre season games,the niners first team offense has STILL not been able to score a touchdown.lol
> 
> I was watching my chargers play them yesterday in santa clara and both teams first unit starters stayed in there till around four minutes left in the first half  and it wasnt till then when the second unit backups of the niners came in that they finally got their first touchdown of the year.hee hee. your Hawks had their way with my chargers a week ago and in this game,a dress rehearsal for the season opener,the starting unit of the niners STILL cant get the ball into the endzone.hee hee.
> 
> after the starters from both teams were pulled,the starters of the chargers won  with the score being 7-3.lol
> 
> the score would have been 14-3  at that point but the charger running back got stopped at the goal line on 4th and 1 and guess who it was that made the stop? aldon smith.lol whats funny about that is as you know,smith is going to be suspended for quite a few games so had this been a regular season game smith doesnt make that stop and the chargers get into the end zone with the score 14-3.lol
> 
> it wasnt till after the two minute warning when the backups of the niners got in that they got their first touchdown of the season and then took the lead.
> 
> and they were also talking about cant remember his name but he was the starting linebacker their biggest playmaker on defense that got hurt in the NFC title game and is out for the season,how when gates caught a pass thrown to him,they were saying not having that player on the field hurts the niners cause Gates would have been covered much better by that player.hee hee.
> 
> oh and kapernick was WAY off target early in the game throwing a pass way too high for his receiver on 3rd and long.lol.
> 
> Randy moss was commenting on that as well saying that is a pass that kapernick has got to make and there was no excuse for that poorly thrown ball he said.hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All too true...
> 
> Anybody who saw the Hawks last two tune ups and Santa Clara's two *abysmal* outtings there is no way they would think the team that used to be from the bay area will stand a chance against the Hawks playing either at home or away in Seattle.  The 9ers are playing so bad right now that it more so than any competition for the Seahawks.. I'm seriously concerned if they will win any games scheduled this season in the NFC West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering that myself till Bradford of the LAMBS reinjured himself and is out for the season.they have no reliable backup as you know so that game between those two clowns will be anybodys game.I dont think sean hill is going to be another kurt warner.lol.
> 
> hey hug you mentioned how tony gonzalez has had too many concussions with his predication the donkeys will win the superbowl.i would say thats safe to say you are correct on that.
> 
> your seahawks are really getting a lot of NATIONAL attention now since they won the superbowl and finally being taken seriously by them.while watching the packers/raiders game the announcers were saying they think the same thing i do that the opener between the pack and the seahawks could very well be a preview of the NFC title game as well saying that game could go a long ways to who has homefield advantage in the playoffs when they face.
> 
> also while i was watching the chiefs play the panthers they were talking about the seahawks as well going back and repeating as superbowl champs.
> 
> hey you mentioned how tony gonzalez had to have too many concussions because he said the donkeys would win the superbowl.i would say thats an accurate statement.I would ALSO say that randy moss is back to smoking weed again because he was on that broadcast and HE said he thinks the patriots are going to win the superbowl.
> 
> they interviewed one of the former giants players as well and he was much more objective and knew better.HE said he thinks seattle will repeat again.he knows what he is talking about obviously.he must have just retired recently being a part of the team that got destroyed by them in new york last year.
> 
> 
> randy moss looks like he is back to smoking weed AGAIN because i
Click to expand...

 
check out this last post of mine hug.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hug Im sure you have heard the news that after 3 pre season games,the niners first team offense has STILL not been able to score a touchdown.lol
> 
> I was watching my chargers play them yesterday in santa clara and both teams first unit starters stayed in there till around four minutes left in the first half  and it wasnt till then when the second unit backups of the niners came in that they finally got their first touchdown of the year.hee hee. your Hawks had their way with my chargers a week ago and in this game,a dress rehearsal for the season opener,the starting unit of the niners STILL cant get the ball into the endzone.hee hee.
> 
> after the starters from both teams were pulled,the starters of the chargers won  with the score being 7-3.lol
> 
> the score would have been 14-3  at that point but the charger running back got stopped at the goal line on 4th and 1 and guess who it was that made the stop? aldon smith.lol whats funny about that is as you know,smith is going to be suspended for quite a few games so had this been a regular season game smith doesnt make that stop and the chargers get into the end zone with the score 14-3.lol
> 
> it wasnt till after the two minute warning when the backups of the niners got in that they got their first touchdown of the season and then took the lead.
> 
> and they were also talking about cant remember his name but he was the starting linebacker their biggest playmaker on defense that got hurt in the NFC title game and is out for the season,how when gates caught a pass thrown to him,they were saying not having that player on the field hurts the niners cause Gates would have been covered much better by that player.hee hee.
> 
> oh and kapernick was WAY off target early in the game throwing a pass way too high for his receiver on 3rd and long.lol.
> 
> Randy moss was commenting on that as well saying that is a pass that kapernick has got to make and there was no excuse for that poorly thrown ball he said.hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All too true...
> 
> Anybody who saw the Hawks last two tune ups and Santa Clara's two *abysmal* outtings there is no way they would think the team that used to be from the bay area will stand a chance against the Hawks playing either at home or away in Seattle.  The 9ers are playing so bad right now that it more so than any competition for the Seahawks.. I'm seriously concerned if they will win any games scheduled this season in the NFC West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering that myself till Bradford of the LAMBS reinjured himself and is out for the season.they have no reliable backup as you know so that game between those two clowns will be anybodys game.I dont think sean hill is going to be another kurt warner.lol.
> 
> hey hug you mentioned how tony gonzalez has had too many concussions with his predication the donkeys will win the superbowl.i would say thats safe to say you are correct on that.
> 
> your seahawks are really getting a lot of NATIONAL attention now since they won the superbowl and finally being taken seriously by them.while watching the packers/raiders game the announcers were saying they think the same thing i do that the opener between the pack and the seahawks could very well be a preview of the NFC title game as well saying that game could go a long ways to who has homefield advantage in the playoffs when they face.
> 
> also while i was watching the chiefs play the panthers they were talking about the seahawks as well going back and repeating as superbowl champs.
> 
> hey you mentioned how tony gonzalez had to have too many concussions because he said the donkeys would win the superbowl.i would say thats an accurate statement.I would ALSO say that randy moss is back to smoking weed again because he was on that broadcast and HE said he thinks the patriots are going to win the superbowl.
> 
> they interviewed one of the former giants players as well and he was much more objective and knew better.HE said he thinks seattle will repeat again.he knows what he is talking about obviously.he must have just retired recently being a part of the team that got destroyed by them in new york last year.
> 
> 
> randy moss looks like he is back to smoking weed AGAIN because i
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here it is again for you Hug in case you missed it before.

I was wondering that myself till Bradford of the LAMBS reinjured himself and is out for the season.they have no reliable backup as you know so that game between those two clowns will be anybodys game.I dont think sean hill is going to be another kurt warner.lol.
hey hug you mentioned how tony gonzalez has had too many concussions with his predication the donkeys will win the superbowl.i would say thats safe to say you are correct on that.

your seahawks are really getting a lot of NATIONAL attention now since they won the superbowl and finally being taken seriously by them.while watching the packers/raiders game the announcers were saying they think the same thing i do that the opener between the pack and the seahawks could very well be a preview of the NFC title game as well saying that game could go a long ways to who has homefield advantage in the playoffs when they face.
also while i was watching the chiefs play the panthers they were talking about the seahawks as well going back and repeating as superbowl champs.

hey you mentioned how tony gonzalez had to have too many concussions because he said the donkeys would win the superbowl.i would say thats an accurate statement.I would ALSO say that randy moss is back to smoking weed again because he was on that broadcast and

HE said he thinks the patriots are going to win the superbowl.
they interviewed one of the former giants players as well and he was much more objective and knew better.HE said he thinks seattle will repeat again.he knows what he is talking about obviously.he must have just retired recently being a part of the team that got destroyed by them in new york last year.
randy moss looks like he is back to smoking weed AGAIN because i[/QUOTE]


----------



## HUGGY

Best quote from SeahawkBlue forum..

Tough schedule.. "at least we won't have to play ourselves!"

Ha..Ha..


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Best quote from SeahawkBlue forum..
> 
> Tough schedule.. "at least we won't have to play ourselves!"
> 
> Ha..Ha..



If we did it would be a shut out on both sides of the ball.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best quote from SeahawkBlue forum..
> 
> Tough schedule.. "at least we won't have to play ourselves!"
> 
> Ha..Ha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did it would be a shut out on both sides of the ball.
Click to expand...

 
It would be an interesting matchup. 

Wilson presents problems even the best defense in the NFL can't stop. 

The defense is capable of pick sixes on any QB including Wilson.

Now if we include the Special Teams I don't know where you would put the points but Harvin can take a KO for 6 any time he touches the rock..  and I have no doubt Earl Thomas III can take punts to the house also.  Our FG kicker kicked a 59 yarder in last week's game against Chicago.

About the only way the team would not concievably put up points would be a safety.  Even the best Defense won't catch Wilson in the end zone.  He's no Peyton Manning.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best quote from SeahawkBlue forum..
> 
> Tough schedule.. "at least we won't have to play ourselves!"
> 
> Ha..Ha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did it would be a shut out on both sides of the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be an interesting matchup.
> 
> Wilson presents problems even the best defense in the NFL can't stop.
> 
> The defense is capable of pick sixes on any QB including Wilson.
> 
> Now if we include the Special Teams I don't know where you would put the points but Harvin can take a KO for 6 any time he touches the rock..  and I have no doubt Earl Thomas III can take punts to the house also.  Our FG kicker kicked a 59 yarder in last week's game against Chicago.
> 
> About the only way the team would not concievably put up points would be a safety.  Even the best Defense won't catch Wilson in the end zone.  He's no Peyton Manning.
Click to expand...

 
and yet there are still people out there who STILL think statue of liberty quarterbacks manning or brady will win the whole thing this year.


----------



## antiquity

Quarterbacks who are not mobile will have a hard time winning the SuperBowl. Defensive linemen and linebackers are too big, too fast.... look at what Seattle did to Manning in the SuperBowl.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Quarterbacks who are not mobile will have a hard time winning the SuperBowl. Defensive linemen and linebackers are too big, too fast.... look at what Seattle did to Manning in the SuperBowl.



Only 2 of the past 5 Super Bowl winning quarterbacks are what I might describe as mobile, Wilson and Aaron Rogers.  The other 3 are Drew Brees, Eli Manning and Joe Flacco.

While mobile quarterbacks have gained popularity in the past couple of years, it's not as though there has been a sudden paradigm shift at the QB position.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Quarterbacks who are not mobile will have a hard time winning the SuperBowl. Defensive linemen and linebackers are too big, too fast.... look at what Seattle did to Manning in the SuperBowl.


 
yeah the pats and donkey fans are too biased to be objective about that so they never bother to consider those facts.on that note,antiquity and huggy,since you both understand that,like you said before Hug,tony gonzalez obviously suffered one too many concussions while still playing for the hawks the fact that he is picking the donkeys to win the superbowl despite how they got blown out last year by the hawks,actually believing the off season changes they made and the return of their starting left tackle will make a difference.

Randy Moss is saying he thinks the patriots will win it all.wouldnt you both agree that Moss is smoking weed again?

Brady was once a great quarterback but his time has come and passed.They had a chance to win the last two superbowls against the giants but thats only because their defense wasnt near as dominating as the seahawks is.They will be in the superbowl only because the AFC is so weak,not because they are a great team.

Once he lines up against the hawks in the superbowl though and takes his first hit against them,like manning wanted to them, he also  is going to wish he could go home at that point and leave early.

the last time they played them two years ago up in seattle,they almost beat them back then but the hawks have aquired so many impact players since then they didnt have back then such as Percy Harvin and Michael cant remember his name but the one they signed to a four year contract in the off season from buffalo a year ago,he led them in tackles.

Not to mention Wilson at that time was in his very first year playing with handcuffs on at that point and is by far much better than he was back then.when that patriot defense has to face his scrambling abilitys,forget it,they'll be toast.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterbacks who are not mobile will have a hard time winning the SuperBowl. Defensive linemen and linebackers are too big, too fast.... look at what Seattle did to Manning in the SuperBowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 of the past 5 Super Bowl winning quarterbacks are what I might describe as mobile, Wilson and Aaron Rogers.  The other 3 are Drew Brees, Eli Manning and Joe Flacco.
> 
> While mobile quarterbacks have gained popularity in the past couple of years, it's not as though there has been a sudden paradigm shift at the QB position.
Click to expand...

 

You really have to count Kaepernick also.  He did make it to a super bowl and was one play away from winning it that would make the MAJORITY of the last 5 mobil.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterbacks who are not mobile will have a hard time winning the SuperBowl. Defensive linemen and linebackers are too big, too fast.... look at what Seattle did to Manning in the SuperBowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 of the past 5 Super Bowl winning quarterbacks are what I might describe as mobile, Wilson and Aaron Rogers.  The other 3 are Drew Brees, Eli Manning and Joe Flacco.
> 
> While mobile quarterbacks have gained popularity in the past couple of years, it's not as though there has been a sudden paradigm shift at the QB position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really have to count Kaepernick also.  He did make it to a super bowl and was one play away from winning it that would make the MAJORITY of the last 5 mobil.
Click to expand...


I can't count Kaepernick because I said Super Bowl winners, sadly.  Flacco is not a mobile quarterback.  Hell, Rogers isn't mobile in the sense of being a 'running' quarterback as Kap, Newton, Wilson and RGIII are considered.

Having Wilson win the SB last year did not somehow show that only mobile QBs can win now.  In fact, I don't recall his mobility being a particular factor.

Brady and Peyton Manning have both won Super Bowls in the past 10 years, and neither can run.  Brees won, and he can't run.  All three of those are the prototypical pocket quarterback; they are, in fact, the gold standard at quarterback in the 2000s.  The idea that, suddenly, that type of quarterback cannot win is ludicrous and based on no evidence that I can see.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterbacks who are not mobile will have a hard time winning the SuperBowl. Defensive linemen and linebackers are too big, too fast.... look at what Seattle did to Manning in the SuperBowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 of the past 5 Super Bowl winning quarterbacks are what I might describe as mobile, Wilson and Aaron Rogers.  The other 3 are Drew Brees, Eli Manning and Joe Flacco.
> 
> While mobile quarterbacks have gained popularity in the past couple of years, it's not as though there has been a sudden paradigm shift at the QB position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really have to count Kaepernick also.  He did make it to a super bowl and was one play away from winning it that would make the MAJORITY of the last 5 mobil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't count Kaepernick because I said Super Bowl winners, sadly.  Flacco is not a mobile quarterback.  Hell, Rogers isn't mobile in the sense of being a 'running' quarterback as Kap, Newton, Wilson and RGIII are considered.
> 
> Having Wilson win the SB last year did not somehow show that only mobile QBs can win now.  In fact, I don't recall his mobility being a particular factor.
> 
> Brady and Peyton Manning have both won Super Bowls in the past 10 years, and neither can run.  Brees won, and he can't run.  All three of those are the prototypical pocket quarterback; they are, in fact, the gold standard at quarterback in the 2000s.  The idea that, suddenly, that type of quarterback cannot win is ludicrous and based on no evidence that I can see.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not really a fan of predicting a super bowl winning elite type of QB.  At that level much more goes into aTEAM winning than just the style of QB.

Defense has a lot to do with winning a super bowl.  The quality of the O-Line and how they match up and protect has a lot to do with it.

It is rare that a QB puts his team on his back in that game.  Often as in SB 48 it just isn't needed.

The team's receivers have a lot to do with success in the big game also.  Seattle could have beaten Pittsburg in 2005 if their receivers hadn't dropped so many passes that were delivered by Matt Hasselback right in their hands.

Also the running game is a big deal in the Super Bowl even if the team passes more than runs the ball.  Alexander was an elite if not the premiere RB in 2004 but he fell off in the SB and that cost the Seahawks as well.  Lynch only ran for 46 yards in the last SB.  BUT it took Denver overloading in run defense to accomplish that low number and set up some very good crossing routes for Seattle that focusing on stopping the run opened up.

Rothlesburger won the 2005 SB and HIS stats were dog shit compared to Hasselback yet he wears the ring and Matt does not.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.


----------



## Montrovant

Wry Catcher said:


> Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.



Really?  You think the rules have been changed so drastically that Seattle will drop to an under .500 team?


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.


 
What the hell are you babbling about?

Seattle is leading the preseason in fewest penalties.

In spite of all the excuses why teams have lost to the Seahawks it appears the "big crackdown" has shown that the other teams have had the biggest problem conforming to the rules...not the Hawks.

Adding to the public ignorance  and perception is the fact that there are no "new rules" ...just an emphasis to enforce the rules that already exist.

If the official's actions so far in the exhibitions will remain true to form in the regular season it appears that the Seahawks will benefit from the "laying down the law".

You so called experts crack me up.

8-8 ??

I hate to be the one to break it bad to ya Sport but the Santa Clara 49ers have yet to have the number ones score a single TD in the preseason in three outtings.

If I were you I would be seriously concerned about my own team's chances this season.

In spite of on paper the Seahawks having the toughest schedule this season the Hawks have improved to the point that an undefeated season is not out of the question.

I don't think the Hawks will get EVERY lucky bounce this year and that is what it would take for ANY team to have an unblemished record but a 14-2 or 15-1 season isn't unreasonable considering how the 1's have looked so far in the exhibition phase of the 2014 season.

We will learn alot from the home opener against the Packers on September 4th.  The Pack is generally believed to be one of the best teams going into this season. 

I believe from what I have seen so far this season in the Seahawk's preparation and phenominal ability to move the ball and stop our opponents that the Hawks will blow out the Packers and go 4-0 in the first qtr of the season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you babbling about?
> 
> Seattle is leading the preseason in fewest penalties.
> 
> In spite of all the excuses why teams have lost to the Seahawks it appears the "big crackdown" has shown that the other teams have had the biggest problem conforming to the rules...not the Hawks.
> 
> Adding to the public ignorance  and perception is the fact that there are no "new rules" ...just an emphasis to enforce the rules that already exist.
> 
> If the official's actions so far in the exhibitions will remain true to form in the regular season it appears that the Seahawks will benefit from the "laying down the law".
> 
> You so called experts crack me up.
> 
> 8-8 ??
> 
> I hate to be the one to break it bad to ya Sport but the Santa Clara 49ers have yet to have the number ones score a single TD in the preseason in three outtings.
> 
> If I were you I would be seriously concerned about my own team's chances this season.
> 
> In spite of on paper the Seahawks having the toughest schedule this season the Hawks have improved to the point that an undefeated season is not out of the question.
> 
> I don't think the Hawks will get EVERY lucky bounce this year and that is what it would take for ANY team to have an unblemished record but a 14-2 or 15-1 season isn't unreasonable considering how the 1's have looked so far in the exhibition phase of the 2014 season.
> 
> We will learn alot from the home opener against the Packers on September 4th.  The Pack is generally believed to be one of the best teams going into this season.
> 
> I believe from what I have seen so far this season in the Seahawk's preparation and phenominal ability to move the ball and stop our opponents that the Hawks will blow out the Packers and go 4-0 in the first qtr of the season.
Click to expand...

 
yeah makes you wonder what in hell he IS babbling about.

Must be a 49er fan. thats the team that will be lucky if they go 8-8. yeah the fact that this is just the preseason games and the seahawks have had so few penaltys, he needs to get his head out of his ass.Like you said,he is totally cluless.when I heard the announcers of the seahawks games say the NFL has new rules of not touching a defender beyond 5 yards,i said the same thing back then-what the hell is he talking about,new rules? those rules have always been in place forever,they just have never enforced them is all you fool.thats what i was saying to the announcer.lol.

I bet if we looked through his posts from last january he was one of those blind sheep who thought the donkeys would win the superbowl as well.

these announcers can be as ignorant as he is.

has he never followed NFL football in his life or something?

as far as his rambling about carrol cheating,I think he is referring to how the NFL fined him $30,000 recently for  having his team participate in contact drills in practice during preseason games.

 I would HARDLY call that cheating though. Thats a pretty stupid asinine rule.The regular season is just around the corner and carrol was just getting his team ready for the opener by doing that.

I could understand that kind of rule being in place during the summer time during mini and training camp but PRESEASON? come on,get serious. I would say carrol was smart by doing that.

He put the team ahead of himself not worrying about the stupid fine they were going to throw at him because he badly wants to win another superbowl for Paul Allen and the city of seattle so screw the asinine rules of the NFL.

at this point of the season if you cant have contact drills,then its time to put skirts on all the players and play flag football.

Half the time I dont obey the rules of wearing a seatbelt like our dictatership society tells us to,i guess in his mind I must be cheating.I guess I'm not being a maverick like i thought i was,i must be a cheater.

carrol caught cheating again? Lets see,there is the unproven allegation rumor started by reggie bush because he was sore at carrol over how he was being played with no evidence or facts to back it up,then the last allegation was that he did the belecheat thing and spied on the donkeys drills never considering that there is a thing available to every single player and coach in the NFL called film study,now the latest is he somehow cheated by having his players get in contact drills in a preseason game before the regular season began bypassing an asinine rule of the NFL that any smart logical coach would do to get his team ready for the season opener to defend the superbowl title.

still waiting for proof that he has ever cheated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I had to laugh my ass off when i saw this opening post about the seahawks that they have a tough road ahead of them opening the season and towards the end.

The Super Bowl champions will be taking everyone's best shot in 2014, starting with a trio of tough matchups (Packers, at Chargers, Broncos) to open the season. The Seahawks have a grueling stretch to close out the season as well, with road games at San Francisco, Philadelphia and Arizona in addition to home tilts with the 49ers and Rams.FULL ANALYSIS BY AROUND THE LEAGUE »

opening trio  of tough matches being the packers,chargers and donkeys? what crack are they smoking?  the packers at the clink? you cant be serious? this isnt the same team from two years ago the packers faced when it was wilsons rookie year and one of his first games of the season. then the chargers on the road,the same team they destroyed recently and were holding things back? they cant be serious? the next opponent the donkeys at home no less is going to be a challenge for them? seriously how much crack  has that person beeen smoking?  he must think because they lost to them in denver,that the donkeys are all a sudden a much better team now.. guess he must not be aware that the donkeys played most their starters in that game in the first half and the seahawks had 19 of their starters left back in seattle for that game and yet the hawks still held them to just 3 points the entire first half.

games against the 49ers? has he not been watching any fo the niner preseason games this year? the LAMBS are going to be tough? even before bradford got hurt,i had to laugh at that thought or mr inconsistant bradford would cause their defense problems.

He then says the eagles are tough as well.never mind nick foles is inconsistant and has never started an entire season before yet somehow they are going to be a tough opponent according to him.

the ONLY one he mentioned that is valid at all as a team that could be tough for them is the road game at arizona.i never in my wild imagination ever thought for a seond they would lose that home game to the cardinals last year so being late in the year,that one i wont dismiss.matter of fact if they lose any games this year,i think that one would be the one because they will have wrapped up homefiled advantage by them and might relax somewhat for that game.

that game is the ONLY one he mentioned where I would say he has a reasonable point.considering any of those other games as being tough matches though,he is clearly smoking crack.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you babbling about?
> 
> Seattle is leading the preseason in fewest penalties.
> 
> In spite of all the excuses why teams have lost to the Seahawks it appears the "big crackdown" has shown that the other teams have had the biggest problem conforming to the rules...not the Hawks.
> 
> Adding to the public ignorance  and perception is the fact that there are no "new rules" ...just an emphasis to enforce the rules that already exist.
> 
> If the official's actions so far in the exhibitions will remain true to form in the regular season it appears that the Seahawks will benefit from the "laying down the law".
> 
> You so called experts crack me up.
> 
> 8-8 ??
> 
> I hate to be the one to break it bad to ya Sport but the Santa Clara 49ers have yet to have the number ones score a single TD in the preseason in three outtings.
> 
> If I were you I would be seriously concerned about my own team's chances this season.
> 
> In spite of on paper the Seahawks having the toughest schedule this season the Hawks have improved to the point that an undefeated season is not out of the question.
> 
> I don't think the Hawks will get EVERY lucky bounce this year and that is what it would take for ANY team to have an unblemished record but a 14-2 or 15-1 season isn't unreasonable considering how the 1's have looked so far in the exhibition phase of the 2014 season.
> 
> We will learn alot from the home opener against the Packers on September 4th.  The Pack is generally believed to be one of the best teams going into this season.
> 
> I believe from what I have seen so far this season in the Seahawk's preparation and phenominal ability to move the ball and stop our opponents that the Hawks will blow out the Packers and go 4-0 in the first qtr of the season.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I don't think the Hawks will get EVERY lucky bounce this year and that is what it would take for ANY team to have an unblemished record but a 14-2 or 15-1 season isn't unreasonable considering how the 1's have looked so far in the exhibition phase of the 2014 season

so very true Hug.the year the dolphins went undefeated it was only because they had some very lucky bounces go their way.My uncle told me about that,how he remembered there were a couple games where they just got very lucky in winning.Like in one of them the other team had a 3 point lead late in the game and in the final two minutes the running back got careless and fumbled the ball deep in his own territory while trying to run out the clock giving the ball back to the dolphis who then went on to get the winning touchdown from that.

and when the pats almost did it a few years ago, i remember a game on monday night against the ravens how the ball bounced their way.they were struggling on offense late in the game and the ravens committed some stupid really dumb penalty that was very costly for them.had they not committed it, the ravens would have won that game against them so they got lucky there in having just a regular undefeated season.


----------



## HUGGY

"the ONLY one he mentioned that is valid at all as a team that could be tough for them is the road game at arizona.i never in my wild imagination ever thought for a seond they would lose that home game to the cardinals last year so being late in the year,that one i wont dismiss.matter of fact if they lose any games this year,i think that one would be the one because they will have wrapped up homefiled advantage by them and might relax somewhat for that game.
that game is the ONLY one he mentioned where I would say he has a reasonable point.considering any of those other games as being tough matches though,he is clearly smoking crack."

One thing that probably will enter into motivation for games late in the season is the probability that there may be a team or two in the NFC that have great records and are attempting to gain home field advantage.  If that is the case there is no way the Hawks let that happen.  In 2012 Atlanta had an excellent reg season record of something like 14-2.  Houston was recently just as successfull.  So you just never know if a team from another division the Hawks don't play will get hot.  The only way to gaurantee HFA is to have the best record and tie breakers.  THAT is why it is important to beat Green Bay and NY and Washington.  They have way easier schedules and could sneak into HFA with a fraction of the difficulty of what the Seahawks face in 2014.


----------



## antiquity

Wry Catcher said:


> Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.



That  is really funny...What does penalties have to do with cheating? Seattle is one of the least penalized teams in the pre-season.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> He then says the eagles are tough as well.never mind nick foles is inconsistant and has never started an entire season before yet somehow they are going to be a tough opponent according to him.



The Eagles will be a tough play...Foles is a decent quarterback and any team that has McCoy has to be respected. The Eagles will win the NFC East but get eliminated in the 2nd round.
Any team that was 1st in rushing and 2nd in total points has to be respected. IMO


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That  is really funny...What does penalties have to do with cheating? Seattle is one of the least penalized teams in the pre-season.
Click to expand...

 
Looks like he has been spending too much time on the pipe.lol.


----------



## HUGGY

It's true.

We really do suck.

The party's over.

Repeat?

Not likely.

Did I say.. "Not likely?"

What I meant to say is we will be lucky to go 8-8.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That  is really funny...What does penalties have to do with cheating? Seattle is one of the least penalized teams in the pre-season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like he has been spending too much time on the pipe.lol.
Click to expand...


I'm wondering if he was talking about this :
Seattle Seahawks Pete Carroll fined more than 300 000 for violating no-contact rules - ESPN


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught cheating again.  Now that the NFL will enforce defensive holding and the other defensive shenanigans Carrol teaches, I wonder if Seattle will even win 8 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That  is really funny...What does penalties have to do with cheating? Seattle is one of the least penalized teams in the pre-season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like he has been spending too much time on the pipe.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if he was talking about this :
> Seattle Seahawks Pete Carroll fined more than 300 000 for violating no-contact rules - ESPN
Click to expand...

 
Apparently because a similar "infraction" occured in 2012 where it was noted that Seattle had an OTA that "some" contact apparently happened which motivated the NFL to inforce an agreement with/on behalf of the players association to maintain a safe environment .

The NFL seems to have an escalating punishment system regardless of the type of infraction, which to some seems draconian, considering and irregardless of who exactly is responsible for what they deem is unwanted behavior.

There was a "fight" that happened between Sherman and WR Bates which lasted a couple of seconds in one of this summer's OTAs.

There was in the NFL's wisdom some contact in the OTA which led to the "fight".

Somehow it was determined by the NFL that this "contact" was caused by Carroll.  OR...at least he was responsible to see that contact did not happen.

This high state of observance for any contact the NFL has taken upon itself as the appointed sherrif in these matters is carried out supposedly in the name of safety which is why the Players association bargained it into their contract.

What is insulting to the Seahawks in this matter is that they are the most safety conscious team in the NFL and the NFL commissioner knows it.

Arguing that the Seahawks organization and Pete Carroll is "cheating" in this regard is rediculous.  What is happening is that the NFL is overstepping the intent of their agreement with the Players Association.

The pea brain on this forum that accused the Seattle Seahawks and Carroll of cheating can go f**k himself.  If he truly understood the genisis of this NFL decision and still believes the Hawks were attempting to game the system then he is an idiot.


----------



## HUGGY

Well.. The Hawks are sucking just as much as they did this time last year. 

The temperature is heating up just like last season.  Tomorrows game with SD should be in the mid 90's.  The only difference will be last season they had to play on the Least Coast with siffeling humidity.  Tomorrow the humidity will only be 82%.  That's a few percentages lower than it would be in Carolina or Miami with temps in the mid 90's.  The Chargers will be wearing their sun reflective whites while the Hawks their sun absorbing dark blues.

SD will enjoy every possible advantage with the exception of the abilities of the players taking the field.

Still ya can't have an undefeated season if ya don't win the tough games as well as the easy ones.

The one bright spot for Seattle in tomorrow's heated football game is that the Chargers will have to play in the same temps and their sunlight reflective unis won't help them with the humdity.

Seahawks 31

Chargers 13


----------



## HUGGY

We certainly sucked today.  You have to give credit to the Chargers for making the most of their opportunity to get a a win against one of the best teams in the NFL.  Rivers played real tough and put the ball where Gates had the only chance to catch it and he came through several times.

SD played "keep away" all day and kept the Hawks Defense out there in the heat.  They had exactly the right game plan for today's conditions.  Seattle kept it close enough to win at the end but one play that is usually extremely successfull, the Harvin sweep, got sniffed out or more likely the blocking fell apart and Harvin was tackled right when he got the ball.  There was no excuse for that screw up.  We had plenty of time and harvin and our O-Line wasn't playing our A game when we needed it.  Also we shot ourselves in the foot with bone head penalties that allowed SD to escape after they had been stopped far behind the LOS.  This happened several times and exasperated the need to get our Defense off the field.

This was a good lesson that a good team can beat a great team with a great game plan.

Credit to SD.

Now we need to PUNISH Denver next weekend to make up for today's sloppy play.


----------



## HUGGY

Thank GGGAAAAWWWWWDDDD for Twitter... 

Sherman's little Twitter rants about the TV commentators that he got torched are VERY entertaining.

Still these EXPERTS are picking the Hawks to crush Denver in spite of how the Seahawks got so totally beat down by the lowly Chargers.


----------



## B. Kidd

Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule. 
SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
> And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule.
> SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.


 
Dunno...??? I think these boys are embarrassed and PISSED.  The sting of this defeat will last a long time and now they have a permanent slew of chalkboard material to get mad at.  The Hawks will have no trouble playing up to their potential for a long time now.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
> And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule.
> SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno...??? I think these boys are embarrassed and PISSED.  The sting of this defeat will last a long time and now they have a permanent slew of chalkboard material to get mad at.  The Hawks will have no trouble playing up to their potential for a long time now.
Click to expand...


SuperBowl defending teams having a bullseye on their backs for opposing teams IS one of the things that makes the NFL great!


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
> And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule.
> SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno...??? I think these boys are embarrassed and PISSED.  The sting of this defeat will last a long time and now they have a permanent slew of chalkboard material to get mad at.  The Hawks will have no trouble playing up to their potential for a long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SuperBowl defending teams having a bullseye on their backs for opposing teams IS one of the things that makes the NFL great!
Click to expand...

 
I have no problem with this "bullseye" thing.  A team that wins a Super Bowl in the fashion like the game the Hawks dominated the Broncos deserve to be "loud and proud" about that kind of an accomplishment.

It just comes with the territory of being the best in the league.  It's not a permanent condition.  May as well enjoy the noteriety while they have it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
> And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule.
> SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno...??? I think these boys are embarrassed and PISSED.  The sting of this defeat will last a long time and now they have a permanent slew of chalkboard material to get mad at.  The Hawks will have no trouble playing up to their potential for a long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SuperBowl defending teams having a bullseye on their backs for opposing teams IS one of the things that makes the NFL great!
Click to expand...

 
 except the problem with that theory as i told antiquity  is they were already playing with a bullseye on their backs in the second half of the season last season as well when teams saw how good their defense was and how tough they were to beat so this will be nothing new for them this year.been there done that.


----------



## B. Kidd

9/11 inside job said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
> And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule.
> SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno...??? I think these boys are embarrassed and PISSED.  The sting of this defeat will last a long time and now they have a permanent slew of chalkboard material to get mad at.  The Hawks will have no trouble playing up to their potential for a long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SuperBowl defending teams having a bullseye on their backs for opposing teams IS one of the things that makes the NFL great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except the problem with that theory as i told antiquity  is they were already playing with a bullseye on their backs in the second half of the season last season as well when teams saw how good their defense was and how tough they were to beat so this will be nothing new for them this year.been there done that.
Click to expand...


When you figure in the potential for injuries and momentum shifts, no way 1/2 a season equals a whole season, so the theory holds.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
> And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule.
> SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno...??? I think these boys are embarrassed and PISSED.  The sting of this defeat will last a long time and now they have a permanent slew of chalkboard material to get mad at.  The Hawks will have no trouble playing up to their potential for a long time now.
Click to expand...

 
yeah it will.merely trashing the donkeys wont take the sting away either.even after they destroy the donkeys I have a feeling they will be spending the bye week mulling over that loss embarrassed how their defense got so dominated.

the hot humid games for the season are over with for them now so I dont see them doing any worse than 14-2.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
> And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule.
> SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno...??? I think these boys are embarrassed and PISSED.  The sting of this defeat will last a long time and now they have a permanent slew of chalkboard material to get mad at.  The Hawks will have no trouble playing up to their potential for a long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SuperBowl defending teams having a bullseye on their backs for opposing teams IS one of the things that makes the NFL great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except the problem with that theory as i told antiquity  is they were already playing with a bullseye on their backs in the second half of the season last season as well when teams saw how good their defense was and how tough they were to beat so this will be nothing new for them this year.been there done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you figure in the potential for injuries and momentum shifts, no way 1/2 a season equals a whole season, so the theory holds.
Click to expand...




B. Kidd said:


> Heat or no heat, kudos to San Diego for out muscling and outplaying SEA. I've taken longer craps then the 17 mins. time of possession SEA had the ball.
> And SEA is still weeks away from the hard part of their schedule.
> SEA gonna lose more then 2 games this season, according to Magic 8-Ball.


 
Lets take a look at the hardest part of their schedule.Here is why i dont see it being that much of a problem for them.

they have two parts of it that are going to be  rough spots for them.For any other team i would agree that this would be rough for them but this team is so experienced and has such a dominating defense-"unless they play in sweltering heat of course.lol." and has such depth and is more explosive on offense this year that i dont see these teams being a problem for them.here is why.

FIRST ROUGH PART.3 OUT OF 4 ON ROAD.

at redskins.they are down to their second string quarterback who cant scramble and even though he is a reliable backup,he will have nightmares against the hawks.this road game will mean nothing to them.

home against cowgirls.nuff said.their defense really does play like cowgirls and romo playing that defense in seattle? lol

at saint louis.The Lambs down to their third string quarterback for who knows how long? nuff said.it took a backup QB  playing for the Bucs for the Lambs  to win that game yesterday.lol

a shame they couldnt go 0-16 to get the first pick in the draft.lol. they should have gone for 0 as in oh.lol.

at carolina.Panthers are playing with rookie receivers this year,no veterans.nuff said.


SECOND ROUGH PART.4 OUT OF 6 ON ROAD.

AT CHIEFS-err kansas city clowns,the worst offensive line in the NFL no joke.lol..hense name Clowns fits perfectly.thats how they play.nuff said.

H-cards.I guarantee they have had this game marked the whole season after getting embarrassed by them last year at home.no way in hell do they lose this game.

at Niners-seriously? if kappy cant manage to avoid throwing 3 interceptions against a bear defense thats not that good that was missing three starters in their secondary no less and the niners secondary got toasted by backup receivers due to injurys to the bears,one of their key defensive starters and play makers is out for the season,how they going to beat the seahawks who came within a field goal of beating them on the road last year and they are a better team on offense this year?  

last year I did not give them a chance to win this game but that was LAST year.Its a whole different year this year.

at eagles-an inconsistant quarterback who is playing in his first full season.I just dont see it.lol

Home -Niners.nuff said.

at cards-By this time they will have locked up home field advantage more than likely and will be so high on beating the niners twice that this will probably  be where they let up a bit and this becomes their second loss with their season ending at 14-2.we shall see.

final game.home to the Lambs. maybe by then Kurt warner has come out of retirement and is working his magic again for them.


----------



## HUGGY

Honestly I'm just happy that the Hawks have finally earned respect in the world of professional football.

What was as of last year phrases repeated with a hint of mockery like "next man up" and "every game is a championship opportunity" are used comonly by nearly every team in the NFL this season.

Nobody directly credits Carroll or the Seahawks with making Seattle's mantras our point of origin but the needle has shifted and I for one take pride that some of the basis for Hawks success has risen to the top of football lexicon.

It's not like we needed to copywrite these catchy phrases ....just the fact they are being repeated is payment enough.


----------



## HUGGY

Shouldn't Percy Harvin be in a hospital bed by now?

I can't count the number of times I saw in the last several months how Harvin wouldn't last more than a couple of games this season.

As it turns out the "threat" of Percy Harvin is just as effective as the ball in the hands of Percy Harvin.

I have only seen Harvin make one bad play all year.  Granted I was in the kitchen makin a sammie when he fumbled the ball in the SD game....which probably cost us the game..  The other one was the aborted jet sweep which led to the safety because of the blocking melt down on Lynch's one of very few runs for a loss against Denver.

Harvin owes the team one or two for those two bogus plays.  I'm thinking make up day is Monday.


----------



## antiquity

There was a Percy scare when he went down but came back strong...three touchdowns for Harvin and all called back...the score should have been 40-17 at least. 13 stupid penalties....Wow. What surprised me with all those penalties was Washington only got one first down by penalty. Washington three penalties and Seattle got two first downs out of them. Interesting...


----------



## Ibentoken

Good game last night.


----------



## Montrovant

If Seattle had been playing a better team than Washington they may well have lost.  They were shooting themselves in the foot all night.

Maybe that's an attribute of a championship team, though; being able to win despite so much poor play.  And, of course, Wilson played exceptionally to keep them ahead despite the mistakes.


----------



## antiquity

I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.


 
 dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man huggy this was the worst offensive performance from the seahawks offense since last years home game against the cards.wilson wasnt to blame this time though, his offensive line is with all those stupid holding penaltys.

i was laughing hard last night during the game thinking of poopers comment that wilson is a mere game manager.

yeah he is only a mere game manager thats why he did what very few other quarterbacks in the league can do,run across to his left and throw across his body to the right when under pressure and complete a pass. that guy clearly hates your hawks.its the only thing that makes any sense why he makes up crap like that.

wilson is only a game manager thats why he plays an awful lot like jonn elway and is mr cool like joe montana under the most stressful situations cause he is merely a game manager. wonder how much cocaine pooper smokes everyday.

He can just keep on being a mere game manager playing with the coolness of joe montana and looking magical on the field like john elway whom by the way,arent they in the hall of fame?

thats what the announcers called him.MAGICAL.But he's just a mere game manager though and those sports announcers dont know what they are saying i guess is poopers thinking.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
Click to expand...


Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.


----------



## B. Kidd

Harvin was not one of the refs fantasy players..............


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
Click to expand...


Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty clearly penalties favoring Washington.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty *clearly* penalties favoring Washington.
Click to expand...

 
Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington? ...Tell that to Harvin..  Say it clearly.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty *clearly* penalties favoring Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington? ...Tell that to Harvin..  Say it clearly.
Click to expand...


Um, I said that the penalties favored Washington....


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty *clearly* penalties favoring Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington? ...Tell that to Harvin..  Say it clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I said that the penalties favored Washington....
Click to expand...

 
UMMmmmm..... 

I agreed with you.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty *clearly* penalties favoring Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington? ...Tell that to Harvin..  Say it clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I said that the penalties favored Washington....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UMMmmmm.....
> 
> I agreed with you.
Click to expand...


But this is what you posted : "Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington?"  The question mark at the end certainly seems to indicate you think I said the TDs being called back didn't favor Washington.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty *clearly* penalties favoring Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington? ...Tell that to Harvin..  Say it clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I said that the penalties favored Washington....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UMMmmmm.....
> 
> I agreed with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But this is what you posted : "Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington?"  The question mark at the end certainly seems to indicate you think I said the TDs being called back didn't favor Washington.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure what you mean.  No matter.  I agree with you.  My point with what I posted was that Harvin was most likely livid about what happened to three TDs...in fact though I saw some after game locker room interviews and Harvin took it in stride. 

I don't see how "wiping three TDs" off the scoreboard couldn't help Washington.  It was certainly an odd circumstance I for one have never witnessed.  If even two of Harvins TDs had counted it would have been a blowout as it should have been.  The final score obviously didn't reflect the actual difference of the qualities of the two teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty *clearly* penalties favoring Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington? ...Tell that to Harvin..  Say it clearly.
Click to expand...

edited,double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty *clearly* penalties favoring Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington? ...Tell that to Harvin..  Say it clearly.
Click to expand...

 
yeah like i said hometown refs.seattle committed a lot of dumb stupid penaltys no doubt but two of those three called back were clearly bullshit calls.even the announcers could not believe it.they clearly ddi not want the skins to get embarrassed two weeks in a row on primetime so they did everything they could to try and help them win.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...but Seattle has a history playing down to the level of other teams...last year's games against TB and Houston show that for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget tennesse.yeah remembering those games that they played poorly at at home,theres no need to panic. im going to chalk up all those penaltys which was uncharistic of them this year to the bye week.that they got rusty in that period. after their next home game next week,they should be back to committing less than a handful i would think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually penalties didn't favor Washington as only one out of 13 Seattle penalties resulted in a Redskin first down, not bad for 13 called. On the other hand Seattle got two first downs from Washington three penalties. Where it hurt was getting three TD's called back. Score could have been 40 something to 17.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first statement would make sense if getting a first down was the only way a penalty is advantageous.  Seattle had 10 more penalties for 60 more yards than Washington.  Those TDs getting called back also hurt, of course.  I'd say that's pretty *clearly* penalties favoring Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those three TDs wiped off the scoreboard didn't favor Washington? ...Tell that to Harvin..  Say it clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah like i said hometown refs.seattle committed a lot of dumb stupid penaltys no doubt but two of those three called back were clearly bullshit calls.even the announcers could not believe it.they clearly ddi not want the skins to get embarrassed two weeks in a row on primetime so they did everything they could to try and help them win.
Click to expand...


The only call I remember is the offensive lineman dropping onto the fallen D lineman and getting called for unnecessary roughness or something like that.  What were the other two?


----------



## antiquity

Offensive holding, I believe.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Offensive holding, I believe.



Those could be called on most plays, so although the timing is terrible for Harvin, it's understandable.

I will say that I don't like all the ticky-tack flags being thrown this year.  The new 'emphasis' on certain rules has been terrible.


----------



## antiquity

I believe Seattle has only a coupe flags for defensive holding all season. Doesn't seem to a problem for them. That is probably the reason their overall interceptions are down. (2)


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> I believe Seattle has only a coupe flags for defensive holding all season. Doesn't seem to a problem for them. That is probably the reason their overall interceptions are down. (2)



Holding is far from the only one being called more, though.  Illegal contact, hands to the face, there's just been even more questionable calls so far this year, at least in the games I've seen.  I've heard it was even worse in the preseason games, but it's bad enough now.  I get that the NFL wants a lot of scoring (although I honestly am not sure why, there seems to be plenty of scoring already to me) but they really are doing too much to handcuff defenses these days.


----------



## Wry Catcher

I'm beginning to expect a flag on every long offensive play and every great defensive play and hit this season.  When the officials become the focus of a game - especially football and baseball - it ceases to be entertaining.  Many of the calls in the NFL this season seem arbitrary and inconsistent; worse, some have no impact on the actual play. It's time for the NFL make some changes.

Here's one rule change I'd like to see.  Allow the defense to take away a down from the offense when the enforcement of a penalty is half the distance.  If the 'O' is called for a major penalty the 'D' ought to have this option; otherwise the 'O' can hold, leg whip, trip and manhandle the 'D' with no risk.


----------



## HUGGY

The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.

He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.

Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.

Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin. 

Now SCOOT !!!


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.
> 
> Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin.
> 
> Now SCOOT !!!



Wow.


----------



## Treeshepherd

26 pages on the Seachickens. Wow. 

Go Niners!


----------



## HUGGY

Treeshepherd said:


> 26 pages on the Seachickens. Wow.
> 
> Go Niners!


 
This is a fun little no holds barred sports forum.  Welcome!  Enjoy!


----------



## Treeshepherd

HUGGY said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 pages on the Seachickens. Wow.
> 
> Go Niners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fun little no holds barred sports forum.  Welcome!  Enjoy!
Click to expand...


Well, Pete Carroll went for it on that 4th down against the Niners in the playoffs, and they scored the TD. He rolled the dice and came up huge. So, I gotta hand it to him. 

I thought he was a good coach for New England before Belichek, and then I hated him as a USC coach against Cal and Stanford.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.
> 
> Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin.
> 
> Now SCOOT !!!


 man I thought you were just joking around at first when you made this post but i see your serious. say good bye to the seahawks repeating.its just not in the cards this year.maybe the future but not this year.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.
> 
> Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin.
> 
> Now SCOOT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> man I thought you were just joking around at first when you made this post but i see your serious. say good bye to the seahawks repeating.its just not in the cards this year.maybe the future but not this year.
Click to expand...

 
You can't be serious.

Harvin wasn't as good as we thought he might be.  A bit of flash and a bunch of 3 and outs.  I don't miss him at all and niether will the Seahawks.


----------



## Toro

As a Vikings fan, I'm feeling pretty good about that trade today.

And, as a Vikings fan, that's pretty much all I can feel good about these days!


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> As a Vikings fan, I'm feeling pretty good about that trade today.
> 
> And, as a Vikings fan, that's pretty much all I can feel good about these days!



Looks like a genius move for the Vikings. A first round pick, in Bridgewater a 3rd round pick and a 7th round pick. 

Seattle is getting a 6th round pick.

Good deal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.
> 
> Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin.
> 
> Now SCOOT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> man I thought you were just joking around at first when you made this post but i see your serious. say good bye to the seahawks repeating.its just not in the cards this year.maybe the future but not this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Harvin wasn't as good as we thought he might be.  A bit of flash and a bunch of 3 and outs.  I don't miss him at all and niether will the Seahawks.
Click to expand...


   I wonder if they miss him now.....?


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> It's true.
> 
> We really do suck.
> 
> The party's over.
> 
> Repeat?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> Did I say.. "Not likely?"
> 
> What I meant to say is we will be lucky to go 8-8.


8-8 looks about right


----------



## Montrovant

I didn't watch the game, what happened HUGGY?

From the stats and the way the score went, the Seahawks appeared to get stuffed in the first half, then nearly came back in the second with some good play by Wilson.
I know I'm not happy I kept Wilson on my bench in one of my fantasy leagues.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I seem to remember a certain poster who insisted the SeaChickens were going to repeat...


----------



## Toro

And go 19-0!


They still might repeat, however.


----------



## Zander

The Seahawks are coached by a shyster, a fraud, a phony.  He'll do to Seattle exactly what he did to USC.....


----------



## HUGGY

Strange officiating.

The guy on the right side of the field waved for a fair catch on a Seahawk punt.  THAT is why everybody was running towards the player that signaled the fair catch. The rule is that ANY player on the receiving team can signal for a fair catch.  The guy on the left side of the field caught the ball and advanced it for a TD which should have been a penalty.

Then at about the one minute left the Rams clearly and obviously fumbled the ball and the Hawks recovered.  All the Hawks needed was  FG to win but the refs totally ignored the fumble.  Within the last two minutes the refs are supposed to review all plays that could change the outcome of the game.  It is a RULE.  Again the refs went outside the rules completely.

This was one of the most blatant cases of inept officiating I have ever witnessed.  They literally GAVE a TD to St Louis on the illegal punt return.

They took away a Seahawk possession with a minute to play at the end of the game with a minute leftnning. The ball was stripped out of the Ram's RB's arms as he was running.

It was CLEARLY a fumble with a Seahawk recovery.  I'm not saying the refs cheated but they certainly don't know the rules and were not prepared to call the game according to the book.

It sucks when stupid ill prepared  people can be put in a position to steal a win from people that work all their lives to get to this level of skill and can have that work taken away by incompetant officiating.

The Rams didn't WIN the game.  It was given to them by the officials.


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> The Seahawks are coached by a shyster, a fraud, a phony.  He'll do to Seattle exactly what he did to USC.....


 
How can I put this delicately???

Go fuck yourself, you ignorant twat.


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are coached by a shyster, a fraud, a phony.  He'll do to Seattle exactly what he did to USC.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I put this delicately???
> 
> Go fuck yourself, you ignorant twat.
Click to expand...

 
Lol...

Sorry that the Truth hurts. You need to stop Stop making excuses. They lost.  Again. 

Pete Carroll is a twat who ruined one college footballs most revered programs. He will leave Seattle a wreckage. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOldSchool

Russell Wilson just carried me into 1st place in my fantasy league!  41 points this week.  Go hawks!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.
> 
> Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin.
> 
> Now SCOOT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> man I thought you were just joking around at first when you made this post but i see your serious. say good bye to the seahawks repeating.its just not in the cards this year.maybe the future but not this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Harvin wasn't as good as we thought he might be.  A bit of flash and a bunch of 3 and outs.  I don't miss him at all and niether will the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if they miss him now.....?
Click to expand...

that goes down as the stupiest move schneider has made.Harvin is gone and nothing has changed,their still losing.if schneider wants to get rid of someone,get rid of the offensive and defensive lines,their not doing thier jobs this year. and harvin is hardly to blame for their breakdown in special teams yesterday.especially since he wasnt even there.

the seahawks do indeed suck this year.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.
> 
> Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin.
> 
> Now SCOOT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> man I thought you were just joking around at first when you made this post but i see your serious. say good bye to the seahawks repeating.its just not in the cards this year.maybe the future but not this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Harvin wasn't as good as we thought he might be.  A bit of flash and a bunch of 3 and outs.  I don't miss him at all and niether will the Seahawks.
Click to expand...

 
Bet you miss those three draft picks and all the salary cap wasted on Harvin


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.
> 
> Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin.
> 
> Now SCOOT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> man I thought you were just joking around at first when you made this post but i see your serious. say good bye to the seahawks repeating.its just not in the cards this year.maybe the future but not this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Harvin wasn't as good as we thought he might be.  A bit of flash and a bunch of 3 and outs.  I don't miss him at all and niether will the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bet you miss those three draft picks and all the salary cap wasted on Harvin
Click to expand...

 
I tried to tell Huggy back then it was wasted.he didnt believe me.Getting rid of harvin was the dumbest thing they ever did.you going to trade away those picks you BETTER keep him.

getting rid of harvin was easily by far the stupidest thing schneider has ever done since taking over.He has done some great stuff like drafting wilson his best signing ever, but this goes down as his Dumbest GM move ever!!!!

was harvin responsible for the seahawks breakdowns in special teams yesterday? was harvin responsible for the seahawks not getting pressure on the quarterback allowing him to pick apart their defense the last 5 games?  was harvin responsible for the offensive linemen not protecting wilson this whole year?

He got rid of harvin and it accomplished ZERO!!! they still lose. Harvin was not and is not the problem.the problem is the offensive line and the pass rush of the defense. they are the ones that schneider SHOULD have gotten rid of.

the seahawks may repeat someday in the future but its definetely not in  the cards for them THIS YEAR.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> Russell Wilson just carried me into 1st place in my fantasy league!  41 points this week.  Go hawks!



That is what is bad. 300 plus yards in the air and he gained 100 yards running and they lost to a bad team that  relied on trick plays to win.

The Hawks only have one player playing. Their offensive threats would not be starters in Denver or Dallas.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GREAT Percy Harvin is no longer the star running back/receiver for the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> He was traded to the Jets today for a conditional 2nd or third round pick.
> 
> Apparently the Hawks got tired of Percy's attitude so after 5 games in what was hoped to be his first full season with the Hawks he was shown the door.  Apparently the last straw was a confrontation this week when Russell Wilson called Harvin out in the locker room and the in house "discussion" didn't go well for Percy.  If there was any doubt Wilson is the team leader of the Seattle Seahawks it was made clear this week.
> 
> Thanks for the little bit of exciting plays Harvin.
> 
> Now SCOOT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> man I thought you were just joking around at first when you made this post but i see your serious. say good bye to the seahawks repeating.its just not in the cards this year.maybe the future but not this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Harvin wasn't as good as we thought he might be.  A bit of flash and a bunch of 3 and outs.  I don't miss him at all and niether will the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bet you miss those three draft picks and all the salary cap wasted on Harvin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to tell Huggy back then it was wasted.he didnt believe me.Getting rid of harvin was the dumbest thing they ever did.you going to trade away those picks you BETTER keep him.
> 
> getting rid of harvin was easily by far the stupidest thing schneider has ever done since taking over.He has done some great stuff like drafting wilson his best signing ever, but this goes down as his Dumbest GM move ever!!!!
> 
> was harvin responsible for the seahawks breakdowns in special teams yesterday? was harvin responsible for the seahawks not getting pressure on the quarterback allowing him to pick apart their defense the last 5 games?  was harvin responsible for the offensive linemen not protecting wilson this whole year?
> 
> He got rid of harvin and it accomplished ZERO!!! they still lose. Harvin was not and is not the problem.the problem is the offensive line and the pass rush of the defense. they are the ones that schneider SHOULD have gotten rid of.
> 
> the seahawks may repeat someday in the future but its definetely not in  the cards for them THIS YEAR.
Click to expand...

 
Harvin is a non issue.  His contributions did not outweigh the negatives.  He refused to go in and play in two different games.  He didn't practice on schedule with the offensive team late in the pre season on several occasions.  Yes he was an expensive experiment.  John and Pete had seen enough to cut their losses and concentrate on working with players on the team that are team players.

Harvin and his shitty attitude DID contribute to the losses with SD and Dallas.

Carroll and Schneider have a history of taking a chance on players that have been difficult to work into other teams.

Not every attempt to reclaim talent works out.  It does more often than not.  Few coaches and GM's have created a better environment to offer a top NFL athlete the conditions to blossom. 

Marshawn Lynch is an example of taking on a "project".  In Buffalo he was always in trouble.  In Seattle he has found a home where he has been appreciated and responded in kind ...as much as a man like Lynch is capable of fitting in and contributing anywhere.  "Beast Mode" is a lable that has recognizability all thruout sports.


----------



## HUGGY

Three weeks ago the Hawks were 3-3.  Now they are among the leaders at 6-3.  With the most difficult schedule in the entire NFL for the remainder of the season they still have their future of the 2014 season in their hands.

At the half today the Seahawks were behind 17-14.  They stormed through the last two periods to a 38-17 victory against the NY Giants.  5 rushing TDs.

And NO...9/11...  you are NOT welcome back on the Hawks bandwagon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are coached by a shyster, a fraud, a phony.  He'll do to Seattle exactly what he did to USC.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I put this delicately???
> 
> Go fuck yourself, you ignorant twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> Sorry that the Truth hurts. You need to stop Stop making excuses. They lost.  Again.
> 
> Pete Carroll is a twat who ruined one college footballs most revered programs. He will leave Seattle a wreckage.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
 yes he needs to stop making excuses but i can see why he gave the approriate reply to you that  he did.carrol can be blamed for the chargers loss but thats it.carrol cant be blamed for them getting complacent and not going out playing with no heart.a coach can only preach so much about it but if the players dont have the heart and desire and he preachs about complancey and they ignore him,you cant hold the coach responsible for that.It doesnt matter how great a coach you are.the players have got to want it.get with the program dude,thats just dumb putting all this blame on the coach.. its not carrols fault wilson stunk up the joint in carolina just barely winning there and against dallas which led to their loss.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Three weeks ago the Hawks were 3-3.  Now they are among the leaders at 6-3.  With the most difficult schedule in the entire NFL for the remainder of the season they still have their future of the 2014 season in their hands.
> 
> At the half today the Seahawks were behind 17-14.  They stormed through the last two periods to a 38-17 victory against the NY Giants.  5 rushing TDs.
> 
> And NO...9/11...  you are NOT welcome back on the Hawks bandwagon.


 
 hey im not ready to get back on it especially since i am not impressed.I still hope they can repeat and I wish them luck on that.with the serious injury to palmer,something i could not forsee happening before the season started ,i think they have a chance to take the division now.but sorry,look at who the three teams they were they beat to get to 6-3. the panthers who have had their own problems this year,the chokeland faiders whom that great defense let them get back into the game and lose by just a mere touchdown,even the donkeys were able to go on the road yesterday and beat them throughly the same way the hawks SHOULD have at home. and yesterday they beat the giants,the first team since the packers that they beat convincingly.Big deal blowing out the pitiful giants at home playing against the pitiful Eli Manning who's career is clearly over with.hardly impressive beating those 3 chumps.

if they can play like that against the niners and cardinals,I'll be impressed.


----------



## Darkwind

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three weeks ago the Hawks were 3-3.  Now they are among the leaders at 6-3.  With the most difficult schedule in the entire NFL for the remainder of the season they still have their future of the 2014 season in their hands.
> 
> At the half today the Seahawks were behind 17-14.  They stormed through the last two periods to a 38-17 victory against the NY Giants.  5 rushing TDs.
> 
> And NO...9/11...  you are NOT welcome back on the Hawks bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey im not ready to get back on it especially since i am not impressed.I still hope they can repeat and I wish them luck on that.with the serious injury to palmer,something i could not forsee happening before the season started ,i think they have a chance to take the division now.but sorry,look at who the three teams they were they beat to get to 6-3. the panthers who have had their own problems this year,the chokeland faiders whom that great defense let them get back into the game and lose by just a mere touchdown,even the donkeys were able to go on the road yesterday and beat them throughly the same way the hawks SHOULD have at home. and yesterday they beat the giants,the first team since the packers that they beat convincingly.Big deal blowing out the pitiful giants at home playing against the pitiful Eli Manning who's career is clearly over with.hardly impressive beating those 3 chumps.
> 
> if they can play like that against the niners and cardinals,I'll be impressed.
Click to expand...

Stick with the Cardinals.  My Niners are not what I wold call close to playing up to their potential.  I was surprised they won last night againt N.O.

The only real possible wins for them right now is Washington and and Oakland.  The rest depends upon which QB and OC shows up.


----------



## Montrovant

Darkwind said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three weeks ago the Hawks were 3-3.  Now they are among the leaders at 6-3.  With the most difficult schedule in the entire NFL for the remainder of the season they still have their future of the 2014 season in their hands.
> 
> At the half today the Seahawks were behind 17-14.  They stormed through the last two periods to a 38-17 victory against the NY Giants.  5 rushing TDs.
> 
> And NO...9/11...  you are NOT welcome back on the Hawks bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey im not ready to get back on it especially since i am not impressed.I still hope they can repeat and I wish them luck on that.with the serious injury to palmer,something i could not forsee happening before the season started ,i think they have a chance to take the division now.but sorry,look at who the three teams they were they beat to get to 6-3. the panthers who have had their own problems this year,the chokeland faiders whom that great defense let them get back into the game and lose by just a mere touchdown,even the donkeys were able to go on the road yesterday and beat them throughly the same way the hawks SHOULD have at home. and yesterday they beat the giants,the first team since the packers that they beat convincingly.Big deal blowing out the pitiful giants at home playing against the pitiful Eli Manning who's career is clearly over with.hardly impressive beating those 3 chumps.
> 
> if they can play like that against the niners and cardinals,I'll be impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stick with the Cardinals.  My Niners are not what I wold call close to playing up to their potential.  I was surprised they won last night againt N.O.
> 
> The only real possible wins for them right now is Washington and and Oakland.  The rest depends upon which QB and OC shows up.
Click to expand...


Let's not put this all on Kaepernick.  There were 5-7 dropped balls last night that could have made the game much different.  Kap played a decent game, although he's still holding the ball too long.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and you're forgetting huggy that this football season unlike others,I just want it to end as quickly as possible so the announcement will be made that the rams are moving back to LA.when they are back next year,to make up for lost time,I dont plan on missing any of their games.

I dont care if they go 0-16 every year.I will be just so happy that they are back and will get to watch them again.I will have the funnest time in the world cheering them on especially at the home opener that i will for SURE be at.this is the first football season that started,that I have ever cared about since 20 years ago when they left.


----------



## Darkwind

Montrovant said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three weeks ago the Hawks were 3-3.  Now they are among the leaders at 6-3.  With the most difficult schedule in the entire NFL for the remainder of the season they still have their future of the 2014 season in their hands.
> 
> At the half today the Seahawks were behind 17-14.  They stormed through the last two periods to a 38-17 victory against the NY Giants.  5 rushing TDs.
> 
> And NO...9/11...  you are NOT welcome back on the Hawks bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey im not ready to get back on it especially since i am not impressed.I still hope they can repeat and I wish them luck on that.with the serious injury to palmer,something i could not forsee happening before the season started ,i think they have a chance to take the division now.but sorry,look at who the three teams they were they beat to get to 6-3. the panthers who have had their own problems this year,the chokeland faiders whom that great defense let them get back into the game and lose by just a mere touchdown,even the donkeys were able to go on the road yesterday and beat them throughly the same way the hawks SHOULD have at home. and yesterday they beat the giants,the first team since the packers that they beat convincingly.Big deal blowing out the pitiful giants at home playing against the pitiful Eli Manning who's career is clearly over with.hardly impressive beating those 3 chumps.
> 
> if they can play like that against the niners and cardinals,I'll be impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stick with the Cardinals.  My Niners are not what I wold call close to playing up to their potential.  I was surprised they won last night againt N.O.
> 
> The only real possible wins for them right now is Washington and and Oakland.  The rest depends upon which QB and OC shows up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not put this all on Kaepernick.  There were 5-7 dropped balls last night that could have made the game much different.  Kap played a decent game, although he's still holding the ball too long.
Click to expand...

I didn't get to see anything but the highlights as they decided to air the Dallas game here....But you are right.  The entire team is playing as if they've never seen a football game at times.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are coached by a shyster, a fraud, a phony.  He'll do to Seattle exactly what he did to USC.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I put this delicately???
> 
> Go fuck yourself, you ignorant twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> Sorry that the Truth hurts. You need to stop Stop making excuses. They lost.  Again.
> 
> Pete Carroll is a twat who ruined one college footballs most revered programs. He will leave Seattle a wreckage.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes he needs to stop making excuses but i can see why he gave the approriate reply to you that  he did.carrol can be blamed for the chargers loss but thats it.carrol cant be blamed for them getting complacent and not going out playing with no heart.a coach can only preach so much about it but if the players dont have the heart and desire and he preachs about complancey and they ignore him,you cant hold the coach responsible for that.It doesnt matter how great a coach you are.the players have got to want it.get with the program dude,thats just dumb putting all this blame on the coach.. its not carrols fault wilson stunk up the joint in carolina just barely winning there and against dallas which led to their loss.
Click to expand...

 
Ya....when I think of a player and his blockers that don't have the heart or desire to get into the end zone I think of Marshawn Lynch...  ya.. Ol Marshawn....what a slacker...


----------



## Zander

Finally a good game for the Seahawks! 

Of course, they were playing at home against the NY Giants......but still, a win is a win and they closed out the game with dominance. 

Lynch was back in full beast mode. Now it will get interesting......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are coached by a shyster, a fraud, a phony.  He'll do to Seattle exactly what he did to USC.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I put this delicately???
> 
> Go fuck yourself, you ignorant twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> Sorry that the Truth hurts. You need to stop Stop making excuses. They lost.  Again.
> 
> Pete Carroll is a twat who ruined one college footballs most revered programs. He will leave Seattle a wreckage.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes he needs to stop making excuses but i can see why he gave the approriate reply to you that  he did.carrol can be blamed for the chargers loss but thats it.carrol cant be blamed for them getting complacent and not going out playing with no heart.a coach can only preach so much about it but if the players dont have the heart and desire and he preachs about complancey and they ignore him,you cant hold the coach responsible for that.It doesnt matter how great a coach you are.the players have got to want it.get with the program dude,thats just dumb putting all this blame on the coach.. its not carrols fault wilson stunk up the joint in carolina just barely winning there and against dallas which led to their loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya....when I think of a player and his blockers that don't have the heart or desire to get into the end zone I think of Marshawn Lynch...  ya.. Ol Marshawn....what a slacker...
Click to expand...

 did i say anywhere that ALL of the players on the team are playing with no heart? no.

the offensive and defensive lines sure as hell are not though.and they sure as hell were not focused in that rams game on special teams.they lost focus and thats why they had mental breakdowns on special teams  that day,they deserved to lose that game.they lost cause they had no focus and that goes back to complacency.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Finally a good game for the Seahawks!
> 
> Of course, they were playing at home against the NY Giants......but still, a win is a win and they closed out the game with dominance.
> 
> Lynch was back in full beast mode. Now it will get interesting......


yeah keep in mind it was against the Gmen who has a quarterback that goes into panic mode when the protection breaks down on him and is pick six happy.lol  and like you said,still beating a team CONVINCINGLY like they did for the first time since the packers game,thats always a good thing.

they needed a convincing win like this now more than ever since that was the last team they  will face this year other than the eagles,who will be a pushover for them.

It will now for sure start to get interesting the fact that carson palmer has a serious injury now and may be out for the season.interesting indeed.They looked like they would roll away with the NFC title which had the injury not occured,i think would easily have been the case.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Huggy-
how can you blame announcers for saying words that sound "oh-so-right"? It just goes to show what's on their minds... expect more of these in the future.

Listen closely to the words being said by this sports announcer in the last 3 seconds of this short 23 second video from a "2013" game.lol


----------



## HUGGY

Brandon Mebain tore his hammy last Sunday ...out for the remainder of the season.  A loss in run stopping ability for the Hawks.  We have other guys that can step in but Mebain will be missed.


----------



## Papageorgio

Darkwind said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three weeks ago the Hawks were 3-3.  Now they are among the leaders at 6-3.  With the most difficult schedule in the entire NFL for the remainder of the season they still have their future of the 2014 season in their hands.
> 
> At the half today the Seahawks were behind 17-14.  They stormed through the last two periods to a 38-17 victory against the NY Giants.  5 rushing TDs.
> 
> And NO...9/11...  you are NOT welcome back on the Hawks bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey im not ready to get back on it especially since i am not impressed.I still hope they can repeat and I wish them luck on that.with the serious injury to palmer,something i could not forsee happening before the season started ,i think they have a chance to take the division now.but sorry,look at who the three teams they were they beat to get to 6-3. the panthers who have had their own problems this year,the chokeland faiders whom that great defense let them get back into the game and lose by just a mere touchdown,even the donkeys were able to go on the road yesterday and beat them throughly the same way the hawks SHOULD have at home. and yesterday they beat the giants,the first team since the packers that they beat convincingly.Big deal blowing out the pitiful giants at home playing against the pitiful Eli Manning who's career is clearly over with.hardly impressive beating those 3 chumps.
> 
> if they can play like that against the niners and cardinals,I'll be impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stick with the Cardinals.  My Niners are not what I wold call close to playing up to their potential.  I was surprised they won last night againt N.O.
> 
> The only real possible wins for them right now is Washington and and Oakland.  The rest depends upon which QB and OC shows up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not put this all on Kaepernick.  There were 5-7 dropped balls last night that could have made the game much different.  Kap played a decent game, although he's still holding the ball too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get to see anything but the highlights as they decided to air the Dallas game here....But you are right.  The entire team is playing as if they've never seen a football game at times.
Click to expand...


The 49ers have several players getting well and back from suspensions, so I don't count them out but they are a longshot.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Brandon Mebain tore his hammy last Sunday ...out for the remainder of the season.  A loss in run stopping ability for the Hawks.  We have other guys that can step in but Mebain will be missed.



Looks like Willis is gone for the season for the Niners.  Seems like a lot of injuries in the West this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Brandon Mebain tore his hammy last Sunday ...out for the remainder of the season.  A loss in run stopping ability for the Hawks.  We have other guys that can step in but Mebain will be missed.


he wasnt getting any pressure on the quarterback anyways so this might actually help the hawks.maybe the guy that repalces him will play with some passion and heart.now they just need to bench all the other defensive lineman as well since they arent playing with any heart or passion.Looks like with that big fat off season contract he got,michael bennet is just coasting now.man the owners have really ruined the game with these fat contracts and free agency.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Mebain tore his hammy last Sunday ...out for the remainder of the season.  A loss in run stopping ability for the Hawks.  We have other guys that can step in but Mebain will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> he wasnt getting any pressure on the quarterback anyways so this might actually help the hawks.maybe the guy that repalces him will play with some passion and heart.now they just need to bench all the other defensive lineman as well since they arent playing with any heart or passion.Looks like with that big fat off season contract he got,michael bennet is just coasting now.man the owners have really ruined the game with these fat contracts and free agency.
Click to expand...


Is the nose tackle usually expected to get pressure on the QB?  I was under the impression Mebane is a run-stopper who was having a good year.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Mebain tore his hammy last Sunday ...out for the remainder of the season.  A loss in run stopping ability for the Hawks.  We have other guys that can step in but Mebain will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> he wasnt getting any pressure on the quarterback anyways so this might actually help the hawks.maybe the guy that repalces him will play with some passion and heart.now they just need to bench all the other defensive lineman as well since they arent playing with any heart or passion.Looks like with that big fat off season contract he got,michael bennet is just coasting now.man the owners have really ruined the game with these fat contracts and free agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the nose tackle usually expected to get pressure on the QB?  I was under the impression Mebane is a run-stopper who was having a good year.
Click to expand...


You are right and he is going to be missed. These player losses are adding up in the NFC West.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Mebain tore his hammy last Sunday ...out for the remainder of the season.  A loss in run stopping ability for the Hawks.  We have other guys that can step in but Mebain will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> he wasnt getting any pressure on the quarterback anyways so this might actually help the hawks.maybe the guy that repalces him will play with some passion and heart.now they just need to bench all the other defensive lineman as well since they arent playing with any heart or passion.Looks like with that big fat off season contract he got,michael bennet is just coasting now.man the owners have really ruined the game with these fat contracts and free agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the nose tackle usually expected to get pressure on the QB?  I was under the impression Mebane is a run-stopper who was having a good year.
Click to expand...


You are correct on both counts.


----------



## HUGGY

Apparently Carroll has issues with Marshawn Lynch's mental stability:...

quote: "coach Pete Carroll said. “He ran like crazy and made the most of his carries.”

Because of Lynch’s latest *crazy*-running efforts"

Marshawn Lynch runs to weekly honor


----------



## HUGGY

Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!


----------



## Zander

Seattle probably will not make the playoffs......at 6-4 they will not catch 9-1 Arizona.

Wildcard? Not much better...The Lions, Packers, Eagles, and Cowboys, all have better records. The Niners are tied and they play Seattle twice in the next few weeks.....

Fact is the Seahawks are just not that good.....


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!



The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs. 

As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
Click to expand...


The Cards have the division all but locked up now.  The Niners and Seahawks are going to have to try and claw their way into the playoffs, and it's almost sure that only one will be able to do it, assuming either do.

Hey, how about those Rams though?  There's a team putting things together.  Hawks and Niners fans can all feel better about losing to them after they knocked off Denver.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Seattle probably will not make the playoffs......at 6-4 they will not catch 9-1 Arizona.
> 
> Wildcard? Not much better...The Lions, Packers, Eagles, and Cowboys, all have better records. The Niners are tied and they play Seattle twice in the next few weeks.....
> 
> Fact is the Seahawks are just not that good.....


 not this year they arent,they got complacent and played with no heart or passion.as i have said before,they might repeat someday but its just not in the cards for them this year.the good thing that will come out of this for them is it will be a learning experience,next time they win the superbowl they will remember how tough it is to repeat and maybe next time they will be more prepared for it and stay away from commericals,they got taken in by all the profits you can make doing commericials and they got complacent.


----------



## rightwinger

Seahawks have the toughest remaining 6 games in the NFL and have to play 5 games in their division

From what they have showed, it is unlikely they can get the wildcard


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
Click to expand...

 
Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.

I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
Click to expand...

troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?
Click to expand...

 
Huh?  What does rightwinger have to do with my coment?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What does rightwinger have to do with my coment?
Click to expand...

 dude you said he lied,i didnt see anywhere where he did this rare time.


----------



## B. Kidd

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?
Click to expand...




HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What does rightwinger have to do with my coment?
Click to expand...


Be patient, Huggy.............


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
Click to expand...


I'm not gloating, i watched a game and KC controlled the line at key moments of the game. Tons of incomplete passes because Seattle was allowed to accost the KC receivers. Two uncharacteristic fumbles by KC kept Seattle in the game. 

I standby my statements as well,as the injuries, Arizona, Cincinnati and other teams are have way worse injury issues than Seattle.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams played very well today.  A play here and a play there and my Hawks could have won by ten.  It sucks being 6-4 though.  This is going to be a dog fight just making the playoffs.  We were on our way until we lost our center AGAIN for the third time this season.  There was a very noticable drop off in the run blocking in the 4th qtr.  Thanks Unger.  You pussy POS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What does rightwinger have to do with my coment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you said he lied,i didnt see anywhere where he did this rare time.
Click to expand...

 
No...I did not.  Are you having a reading skills deficiency moment?  I responded to Popshisgoo's post.

"*The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive*"

That statement is bullshit.  If you don't think so go over to ESPN's recap of the game and see ALL the catagories the Hawks beat the Chiefs. 

His statement is a lie even if he believes it to be true. 

The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball.  The Chiefs only had the ball around 35 plays. 

His statement is wrong, stupid and factually a lie.

If you don't understand THAT then your process of deduction is malfunctioning.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive, a play here and a call there and the Chiefs would have won by 3 TDs.
> 
> As far as injuries, everyone is dealing with injuries, if any team has a right to collapse and use the injury excuse its Arizona, and yet they keep winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What does rightwinger have to do with my coment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you said he lied,i didnt see anywhere where he did this rare time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...I did not.  Are you having a reading skills deficiency moment?  I responded to Popshisgoo's post.
> 
> "*The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive*"
> 
> That statement is bullshit.  If you don't think so go over to ESPN's recap of the game and see ALL the catagories the Hawks beat the Chiefs.
> 
> His statement is a lie even if he believes it to be true.
> 
> The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball.  The Chiefs only had the ball around 35 plays.
> 
> His statement is wrong, stupid and factually a lie.
> 
> If you don't understand THAT then your process of deduction is malfunctioning.
Click to expand...


Huggy, I know you lost, but right to calling me names, you are on the same tier as you butt buddy, 911. Have him spoon with you, you might feel better.


----------



## B. Kidd

I was impressed by the lateral movement quickness of the Chiefs defense!


----------



## Zander

Too bad stats don't win games.... 

Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...

9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!) 
5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4 

...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones? 

Let's look at the schedule....


Sun, Nov 23vs

Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@





49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@





Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs





49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@





Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs





Rams1:25 PM
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card. 
Good luck!!


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!


 
No kidding!  The Hawks are really up against a wall now.  They had several opportunities to put that game away and came up short.  They have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!  The Hawks are really up against a wall now.  They had several opportunities to put that game away and came up short.  They have no one to blame but themselves.
Click to expand...


They? Don't you mean we? At least that is what you said when the Hawks were winning.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  The only meaningfull stat the Chiefs beat the Hawks on was the score.  Passing, Rushing, 1st downs, 3rd downs and efficiency, # of plays, time of possession all go to Seahawks oh ya and total yards 372/298.
> 
> I don't blame you for gloating but that doesn't give you priviledge to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What does rightwinger have to do with my coment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you said he lied,i didnt see anywhere where he did this rare time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...I did not.  Are you having a reading skills deficiency moment?  I responded to Popshisgoo's post.
> 
> "*The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive*"
> 
> That statement is bullshit.  If you don't think so go over to ESPN's recap of the game and see ALL the catagories the Hawks beat the Chiefs.
> 
> His statement is a lie even if he believes it to be true.
> 
> The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball.  The Chiefs only had the ball around 35 plays.
> 
> His statement is wrong, stupid and factually a lie.
> 
> If you don't understand THAT then your process of deduction is malfunctioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huggy, I know you lost, but right to calling me names, you are on the same tier as you butt buddy, 911. Have him spoon with you, you might feel better.
Click to expand...

 
_The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball_

That, in itself, is enough to win most games


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> troll rightwinger can never open up his mouth without lying anymore than bill clinton can,but where exactly here did he lie HERE though,I didnt see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  What does rightwinger have to do with my coment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you said he lied,i didnt see anywhere where he did this rare time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...I did not.  Are you having a reading skills deficiency moment?  I responded to Popshisgoo's post.
> 
> "*The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive*"
> 
> That statement is bullshit.  If you don't think so go over to ESPN's recap of the game and see ALL the catagories the Hawks beat the Chiefs.
> 
> His statement is a lie even if he believes it to be true.
> 
> The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball.  The Chiefs only had the ball around 35 plays.
> 
> His statement is wrong, stupid and factually a lie.
> 
> If you don't understand THAT then your process of deduction is malfunctioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huggy, I know you lost, but right to calling me names, you are on the same tier as you butt buddy, 911. Have him spoon with you, you might feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball_
> 
> That, in itself, is enough to win most games
Click to expand...

 
I agree that a handfull of plays is what usually dictates the winner ...especially when the final score is less than a touchdown difference.

The loss of the Seahawk's first string center was crucial to the inability for the Hawks to score on the goal line and not able to get the 4th down conversion late in the 4th qtr. 

Next to the QB IMHO the Center is the most important player on the offense.   He calls the blocking schemes and is the lead blocker on most running plays within the hashmarks.  I think Carroll puts too much faith in the "next man up" theory when calling plays in crucial situations.  Our last two losses were directly due to inexperienced players being asked to do too much having just been inserted into the field of play after the player ahead of them goes down.  In St Louis inexperienced players allowed the blocked punt and the fake FG to take place.  We should have won in St Louis easily had these "not so ready to step in" players been put in positions that swung the game so directly in the Rams favor on two plays.  I blame coaching for not placing better more experienced players in the game or at the least instructing replacements on what to watch out for in crucial situations.  There is no excuse for not having a competant back up center prepared to go into a game at the drop of a hat.


----------



## rightwinger

Zander said:


> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!


 
I think the Seahawks can get a wildcard with a 10-6 record if three of those four wins are a sweep of SF and a win in Philly


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks can get a wildcard with a 10-6 record if three of those four wins are a sweep of SF and a win in Philly
Click to expand...

 
I'm starting to have my doubts with our starting center out again.  The backup is just too inexperienced to call blocking assignments and consistantly hike the ball accurately to Wilson.  With the Hawks depending on the "run first" game plan I don't see the rest of the season going any better than the last half of the 4th qtr last Sunday in KC.  Unger our so called "pro bowl" center has been a major dissappointment this season serving up 2 3/4 games.  He needs to be cut as soon as possible and replaced by someone not so injury prone.  Unger was no more dependable last season either.  Why Carroll and Schneider can't see the importance of a dependable center is beyond me.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks can get a wildcard with a 10-6 record if three of those four wins are a sweep of SF and a win in Philly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to have my doubts with our starting center out again.  The backup is just too inexperienced to call blocking assignments and consistantly hike the ball accurately to Wilson.  With the Hawks depending on the "run first" game plan I don't see the rest of the season going any better than the last half of the 4th qtr last Sunday in KC.  Unger our so called "pro bowl" center has been a major dissappointment this season serving up 2 3/4 games.  He needs to be cut as soon as possible and replaced by someone not so injury prone.  Unger was no more dependable last season either.  Why Carroll and Schneider can't see the importance of a dependable center is beyond me.
Click to expand...

 
Want to compare notes with Arizona fans who lost their starting QB?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks can get a wildcard with a 10-6 record if three of those four wins are a sweep of SF and a win in Philly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to have my doubts with our starting center out again.  The backup is just too inexperienced to call blocking assignments and consistantly hike the ball accurately to Wilson.  With the Hawks depending on the "run first" game plan I don't see the rest of the season going any better than the last half of the 4th qtr last Sunday in KC.  Unger our so called "pro bowl" center has been a major dissappointment this season serving up 2 3/4 games.  He needs to be cut as soon as possible and replaced by someone not so injury prone.  Unger was no more dependable last season either.  Why Carroll and Schneider can't see the importance of a dependable center is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to compare notes with Arizona fans who lost their starting QB?
Click to expand...

huggy is in denial that the hawks are not playing with any effort that he always has to use injurys as an excuse. funny how arizona loses their starting quarterback amongst many other key critical injurys that made it look like their season was done before that yet they keep winning though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!  The Hawks are really up against a wall now.  They had several opportunities to put that game away and came up short.  They have no one to blame but themselves.
Click to expand...

 
carrol just like in the chargers game is to blame for this one along with the fact the defense did not show up to play to no surprise.i liked the call of going for it on fourth down both times but the calls itself is what I had a problem with.

that was stupid to try and pound it in with Lynch against a defense like that.they were going to be ready for it.should have had wilson do a bootleg.then they went with the SAME play after the chiefs called a timeout and they had already had a chance to look at that previous play.sheesh,dumb.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!


the cardinals went 11-5 last year and missed the playoffs,only chance the hawks would have of making it NOW is to run the table and win them all and thats not going to happen,not the way that defense has played all year long not getting any pressure on the quaretback.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  What does rightwinger have to do with my coment?
> 
> 
> 
> dude you said he lied,i didnt see anywhere where he did this rare time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...I did not.  Are you having a reading skills deficiency moment?  I responded to Popshisgoo's post.
> 
> "*The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive*"
> 
> That statement is bullshit.  If you don't think so go over to ESPN's recap of the game and see ALL the catagories the Hawks beat the Chiefs.
> 
> His statement is a lie even if he believes it to be true.
> 
> The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball.  The Chiefs only had the ball around 35 plays.
> 
> His statement is wrong, stupid and factually a lie.
> 
> If you don't understand THAT then your process of deduction is malfunctioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huggy, I know you lost, but right to calling me names, you are on the same tier as you butt buddy, 911. Have him spoon with you, you might feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball_
> 
> That, in itself, is enough to win most games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a handfull of plays is what usually dictates the winner ...especially when the final score is less than a touchdown difference.
> 
> The loss of the Seahawk's first string center was crucial to the inability for the Hawks to score on the goal line and not able to get the 4th down conversion late in the 4th qtr.
> 
> Next to the QB IMHO the Center is the most important player on the offense.   He calls the blocking schemes and is the lead blocker on most running plays within the hashmarks.  I think Carroll puts too much faith in the "next man up" theory when calling plays in crucial situations.  Our last two losses were directly due to inexperienced players being asked to do too much having just been inserted into the field of play after the player ahead of them goes down.  In St Louis inexperienced players allowed the blocked punt and the fake FG to take place.  We should have won in St Louis easily had these "not so ready to step in" players been put in positions that swung the game so directly in the Rams favor on two plays.  I blame coaching for not placing better more experienced players in the game or at the least instructing replacements on what to watch out for in crucial situations.  There is no excuse for not having a competant back up center prepared to go into a game at the drop of a hat.
Click to expand...


The Hawks offense has been erratic all year.  The fact that Jamaal Charles ran roughshod through the defense seems more troubling to me.  The loss of Mebane looked pretty important against the Chiefs.  Sure, Charles is a great back, but he hasn't been getting huge yardage totals this year.  Neither one of the teams did a great job stopping the run, based on the stats, but it's a bigger deal for Seattle I think.

I'll agree with rightwinger though that if the Hawks sweep the Niners and beat Philly, there's a good chance they get a wildcard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

charles ran all over the hawks defense cause they are playing with no heart or passion this year as is neither the offensive line,they all got complacent and stopped trying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bad news for your seahawks huggy.Im sure you have heard this news.I normally would call it nothing but a rumor but it makes sense.so that they can give wilson a big contract next year they will let Lynch go.I never thought they would let golden tate go or percy harvin but they did so they'll let him go as well. its too bad.I have a hard time seeing him in another uniform other than a seahawks one. well if they dont want him,give him to my 2015 LA RAMS.!!!!  I'll take him.

Seahawks plan to move on from Lynch after 14 season - NFL.com


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> bad news for your seahawks huggy.Im sure you have heard this news.I normally would call it nothing but a rumor but it makes sense.so that they can give wilson a big contract next year they will let Lynch go.I never thought they would let golden tate go or percy harvin but they did so they'll let him go as well. its too bad.I have a hard time seeing him in another uniform other than a seahawks one. well if they dont want him,give him to my 2015 LA RAMS.!!!!  I'll take him.
> 
> Seahawks plan to move on from Lynch after 14 season - NFL.com



Only three weeks behind in this story.


----------



## B. Kidd

rightwinger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad stats don't win games....
> 
> Fact is a 6-4 record is slightly above average at this point in the season...
> 
> 9 NFC teams have a worse record. (4 are in the NFC South!)
> 5 have better records (Detroit, Green Bay, Philly, Dallas, Arizona)
> 1 team (SF) is tied with them at 6-4
> 
> ...plenty can change. Maybe they'll go on a tear and start winning the close ones?
> 
> Let's look at the schedule....
> 
> 
> Sun, Nov 23vsView attachment 34134Cardinals1:05 PMThu, Nov 27@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers5:30 PMSun, Dec 7@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles1:25 PMSun, Dec 14vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49ers1:25 PMSun, Dec 21@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5:30 PMSun, Dec 28vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams1:25 PM
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]They'll need to win at least 4 of these games to have a chance at a wild card.
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks can get a wildcard with a 10-6 record if three of those four wins are a sweep of SF and a win in Philly
Click to expand...


Beyond beating the Cowgirlz, I'd like nothing better then the Eagles putting a nail in Seattles coffin.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude you said he lied,i didnt see anywhere where he did this rare time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...I did not.  Are you having a reading skills deficiency moment?  I responded to Popshisgoo's post.
> 
> "*The Chiefs won the battle of the lines, both offensive and defensive*"
> 
> That statement is bullshit.  If you don't think so go over to ESPN's recap of the game and see ALL the catagories the Hawks beat the Chiefs.
> 
> His statement is a lie even if he believes it to be true.
> 
> The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball.  The Chiefs only had the ball around 35 plays.
> 
> His statement is wrong, stupid and factually a lie.
> 
> If you don't understand THAT then your process of deduction is malfunctioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huggy, I know you lost, but right to calling me names, you are on the same tier as you butt buddy, 911. Have him spoon with you, you might feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Chiefs were fortunate to stop the Hawks on three fourth down plays out of 72 total plays the Hawks had the ball_
> 
> That, in itself, is enough to win most games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a handfull of plays is what usually dictates the winner ...especially when the final score is less than a touchdown difference.
> 
> The loss of the Seahawk's first string center was crucial to the inability for the Hawks to score on the goal line and not able to get the 4th down conversion late in the 4th qtr.
> 
> Next to the QB IMHO the Center is the most important player on the offense.   He calls the blocking schemes and is the lead blocker on most running plays within the hashmarks.  I think Carroll puts too much faith in the "next man up" theory when calling plays in crucial situations.  Our last two losses were directly due to inexperienced players being asked to do too much having just been inserted into the field of play after the player ahead of them goes down.  In St Louis inexperienced players allowed the blocked punt and the fake FG to take place.  We should have won in St Louis easily had these "not so ready to step in" players been put in positions that swung the game so directly in the Rams favor on two plays.  I blame coaching for not placing better more experienced players in the game or at the least instructing replacements on what to watch out for in crucial situations.  There is no excuse for not having a competant back up center prepared to go into a game at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hawks offense has been erratic all year.  The fact that Jamaal Charles ran roughshod through the defense seems more troubling to me.  The loss of Mebane looked pretty important against the Chiefs.  Sure, Charles is a great back, but he hasn't been getting huge yardage totals this year.  Neither one of the teams did a great job stopping the run, based on the stats, but it's a bigger deal for Seattle I think.
> 
> I'll agree with rightwinger though that if the Hawks sweep the Niners and beat Philly, there's a good chance they get a wildcard.
Click to expand...

 
The Chiefs didn't run up the gut against the Hawks.  They ran around the edges.  Mebain's loss though important wasn't an important factor aagainst the Chiefs.  The Hawks defense is not what lost them the game.  It was their lack of scoring ability in the red zone when they had ample opportunity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the thing that bodes well for the future of the seahawks is that in all the games they have lost,they were all very close games and they had a chance to win it in the very end.

its  not like the raiders or the buccaneers who after they were in the superbowl that one year they both imploded after that and had disasterous losing seasons losing many games in blowout losses.same with Baltimore.after they won it,they had a losing record the next year and lost many games in blowout losses and still have not recovered.

with this  last close loss to the chiefs,that could bode well for them.assuming they win the rest of their home games,i could see them stealing one from the niners or eagles on the road and finish no worse than 10- 6 which will be the third winning season in a row since the Wilson/carrol era began.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and yeah 9 and 7 is a winning record as well but 9-7 just sounds mediocre,not that good.10 qnd 6 sounds so much better.9-7 sounds like you're just an average team where with 10 and 6 it sounds like your a good team.big difference between the two,so the hawks need to steal one of those road games.


----------



## Toro

The idea that Seattle was going to go 19-0 was retarded.

However, they are good enough to go into Lambeau and beat the Packers, who are probably the team to beat in the NFC at the moment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> The idea that Seattle was going to go 19-0 was retarded.
> 
> However, they are good enough to go into Lambeau and beat the Packers, who are probably the team to beat in the NFC at the moment.


No the idea that you refuse to ever admit when you have been proven wrong by refusing to  look at an opposing viewpoint different than your own in conspiracys is what is retarded.

had the seahawks not got complacent and played with passion and heart like they did last year,it would have been VERY realistic to say they had an excellent chance of going undefeated.

who could have predicted they would get complacent and lose passion and heart? not everybody in the world is a mind reader.

The media suppressed a fact that nobody knew about either over the entire off season leading up to pre season games that percy harvin was getting into fights with teammates.

had they let that be known to the public,no way in hell would I have ever predicted they MIGHT go undefeated knowing the guy that replaced his favorite go to receiver they lost in the off season was a cancer for them in the locker room.thats the LAMESTREAM media for you though,always suppressing facts from the public.

oh until that defense does something it has not done all year long since the packers game,put pressure on the quarterback and play with heart and desire same goes for the offensive line,thats just as unrealitistic to believe they can go into green bay and win.they could if they decided to play the way they are capable of,but this whole year they have not even tried to play the way they are capable of.they are just going through the motions.

which AGAIN is something I could never have predicted.


----------



## Toro

Are they 10-0?

If not, STFU.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Are they 10-0?
> 
> If not, STFU.


 
this from a chickenshit coward who runs off with his tail between his legs when challenenged to debunk facts  of government conspiracys. talk about someone who needs to STFU.being a coward running away from trying to refute facts and saying the official version is correct,you need to look in the mirror when telling someone they need to STFU you stupid fuck.


----------



## Montrovant

Why do I feel like I've seen those exact sentences before......


----------



## HUGGY

Toro said:


> The idea that Seattle was going to go 19-0 was retarded.
> 
> However, they are good enough to go into Lambeau and beat the Packers, who are probably the team to beat in the NFC at the moment.


 
It's not retarded for fans to wish the best for their team.

OBVIOUSLY a 19-0 prediction is way out there on anyone's scale.  It's never been done.

Still ...  when everyone is 0-0 a fan can dream can't they?


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle was going to go 19-0 was retarded.
> 
> However, they are good enough to go into Lambeau and beat the Packers, who are probably the team to beat in the NFC at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not retarded for fans to wish the best for their team.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY a 19-0 prediction is way out there on anyone's scale.  It's never been done.
> 
> Still ...  when everyone is 0-0 a fan can dream can't they?
Click to expand...

 
Not only can you dream but you can start threads on it.

If you don't go undefeated but still finish 14-2 and win a SB, you can still hold your head high
But if you don't even make the playoffs after predicting an undefeated season.....you gotta run off and hide somewhere


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle was going to go 19-0 was retarded.
> 
> However, they are good enough to go into Lambeau and beat the Packers, who are probably the team to beat in the NFC at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not retarded for fans to wish the best for their team.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY a 19-0 prediction is way out there on anyone's scale.  It's never been done.
> 
> Still ...  when everyone is 0-0 a fan can dream can't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only can you dream but you can start threads on it.
> 
> If you don't go undefeated but still finish 14-2 and win a SB, you can still hold your head high
> But if you don't even make the playoffs after predicting an undefeated season.....you gotta run off and hide somewhere
Click to expand...

 
since nobody here ever predicted an undefeated season,you wont find anybody running off. its amazing how so many people around here such as yourself have reading comprehension problems and alzheimers diseace since no matter how many times I post the evidence that I only guaranteed they would repeat but never guaranteed they would go undefeated seems to always fall on deaf ears around here.

  see the thread title there? it says probably.

Seahawks will repeat AND probably go undefeated.this is why. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


you seahawk haters only see what you want to see of course so I have no doubt you don't see what this thread says.

as I have said a hundred times just to watch it go through one ear and out the other,you might try and look up what the word PROBABLY means,probably is not a gurantee like will is.

I have already admitted I goofed and was wrong on my prediction I made where I DID guarantee they would repeat.

see I can admit when I am wrong.something YOU might actually consider trying to do once in your life.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle was going to go 19-0 was retarded.
> 
> However, they are good enough to go into Lambeau and beat the Packers, who are probably the team to beat in the NFC at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not retarded for fans to wish the best for their team.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY a 19-0 prediction is way out there on anyone's scale.  It's never been done.
> 
> Still ...  when everyone is 0-0 a fan can dream can't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only can you dream but you can start threads on it.
> 
> If you don't go undefeated but still finish 14-2 and win a SB, you can still hold your head high
> But if you don't even make the playoffs after predicting an undefeated season.....you gotta run off and hide somewhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since nobody here ever predicted an undefeated season,you wont find anybody running off. its amazing how so many people around here such as yourself have reading comprehension problems and alzheimers diseace since no matter how many times I post the evidence that I only guaranteed they would repeat but never guaranteed they would go undefeated seems to always fall on deaf ears around here.
> 
> see the thread title there? it says probably.you seahawk haters only see what you want to see of course so I have no doubt you don't see what this thread says.
> 
> as I have said a hundred times just to watch it go through one ear and out the other,you might try and look up what the word PROBABLY means,probably is not a gurantee like will is.
> 
> I have already admitted I goofed and was wrong on my prediction I made where I DID guarantee they would repeat.
> 
> see I can admit when I am wrong.something YOU might actually consider trying to do once in your life.
Click to expand...

 
What does the word "probably" mean?

It means a greater than 50 percent chance that it would happen. Now, what is the margin of error for someone saying they would "probably" go undefeated?  14 wins? 13 wins?    Its not missing the playoffs entirely

Now, which poster predicted that the Seahawks would not even make the playoffs and got laughed at?

My pick for SB Champion Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



> In selecting the next SuperBowl champion it is tempting to go with the last winner. Especially when they win convincingly
> 
> But in the last two decades, many more SB winners did not make the playoffs than repeated
> 
> Factors that work against Seattle
> - They are not as hungry as last year
> - They have a target on their back as defending champs
> - They were relatively injury free last year
> - They play in the tougest division in football
> 
> I see complacency already setting in with Seattle. They are accepting the dynasty talk without realizing you have to work for it. SF, St Louis and Arizona all have the tools to knock them off. *I'm looking at 9-7 and outside looking in on the playoffs*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle was going to go 19-0 was retarded.
> 
> However, they are good enough to go into Lambeau and beat the Packers, who are probably the team to beat in the NFC at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not retarded for fans to wish the best for their team.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY a 19-0 prediction is way out there on anyone's scale.  It's never been done.
> 
> Still ...  when everyone is 0-0 a fan can dream can't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only can you dream but you can start threads on it.
> 
> If you don't go undefeated but still finish 14-2 and win a SB, you can still hold your head high
> But if you don't even make the playoffs after predicting an undefeated season.....you gotta run off and hide somewhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since nobody here ever predicted an undefeated season,you wont find anybody running off. its amazing how so many people around here such as yourself have reading comprehension problems and alzheimers diseace since no matter how many times I post the evidence that I only guaranteed they would repeat but never guaranteed they would go undefeated seems to always fall on deaf ears around here.
> 
> see the thread title there? it says probably.you seahawk haters only see what you want to see of course so I have no doubt you don't see what this thread says.
> 
> as I have said a hundred times just to watch it go through one ear and out the other,you might try and look up what the word PROBABLY means,probably is not a gurantee like will is.
> 
> I have already admitted I goofed and was wrong on my prediction I made where I DID guarantee they would repeat.
> 
> see I can admit when I am wrong.something YOU might actually consider trying to do once in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the word "probably" mean?
> 
> It means a greater than 50 percent chance that it would happen. Now, what is the margin of error for someone saying they would "probably" go undefeated?  14 wins? 13 wins?    Its not missing the playoffs entirely
> 
> Now, which poster predicted that the Seahawks would not even make the playoffs and got laughed at?
> 
> My pick for SB Champion Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In selecting the next SuperBowl champion it is tempting to go with the last winner. Especially when they win convincingly
> 
> But in the last two decades, many more SB winners did not make the playoffs than repeated
> 
> Factors that work against Seattle
> - They are not as hungry as last year
> - They have a target on their back as defending champs
> - They were relatively injury free last year
> - They play in the tougest division in football
> 
> I see complacency already setting in with Seattle. They are accepting the dynasty talk without realizing you have to work for it. SF, St Louis and Arizona all have the tools to knock them off. *I'm looking at 9-7 and outside looking in on the playoffs*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Like clockwork to no surprise,you evade.you cant comprehend that probably is not a  gurantee like WILL is. yes those are facts I been telling huggy all along about not being hungry.oh they had a target on their backs midway through the season last year when everyone saw how good they were so that wasn't a factor coming in.

agree with everything you say there but again its all irrelevant because like always with you,you evade the point in front of you and talk about facts irrevelent to what the thread title actually said back then.again like always,you go into evade mode refusing to admit how cluless you are bringing upirrelevent facts to the the fact that probably is not a guantee like will is..

im outta here.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle was going to go 19-0 was retarded.
> 
> However, they are good enough to go into Lambeau and beat the Packers, who are probably the team to beat in the NFC at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not retarded for fans to wish the best for their team.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY a 19-0 prediction is way out there on anyone's scale.  It's never been done.
> 
> Still ...  when everyone is 0-0 a fan can dream can't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only can you dream but you can start threads on it.
> 
> If you don't go undefeated but still finish 14-2 and win a SB, you can still hold your head high
> But if you don't even make the playoffs after predicting an undefeated season.....you gotta run off and hide somewhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since nobody here ever predicted an undefeated season,you wont find anybody running off. its amazing how so many people around here such as yourself have reading comprehension problems and alzheimers diseace since no matter how many times I post the evidence that I only guaranteed they would repeat but never guaranteed they would go undefeated seems to always fall on deaf ears around here.
> 
> see the thread title there? it says probably.you seahawk haters only see what you want to see of course so I have no doubt you don't see what this thread says.
> 
> as I have said a hundred times just to watch it go through one ear and out the other,you might try and look up what the word PROBABLY means,probably is not a gurantee like will is.
> 
> I have already admitted I goofed and was wrong on my prediction I made where I DID guarantee they would repeat.
> 
> see I can admit when I am wrong.something YOU might actually consider trying to do once in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the word "probably" mean?
> 
> It means a greater than 50 percent chance that it would happen. Now, what is the margin of error for someone saying they would "probably" go undefeated?  14 wins? 13 wins?    Its not missing the playoffs entirely
> 
> Now, which poster predicted that the Seahawks would not even make the playoffs and got laughed at?
> 
> My pick for SB Champion Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In selecting the next SuperBowl champion it is tempting to go with the last winner. Especially when they win convincingly
> 
> But in the last two decades, many more SB winners did not make the playoffs than repeated
> 
> Factors that work against Seattle
> - They are not as hungry as last year
> - They have a target on their back as defending champs
> - They were relatively injury free last year
> - They play in the tougest division in football
> 
> I see complacency already setting in with Seattle. They are accepting the dynasty talk without realizing you have to work for it. SF, St Louis and Arizona all have the tools to knock them off. *I'm looking at 9-7 and outside looking in on the playoffs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like clockwork to no surprise,you evade.you cant comprehend that probably is not a  gurantee like WILL is. yes those are facts I been telling huggy all along about not being hungry.oh they had a target on their backs midway through the season last year when everyone saw how good they were so that wasn't a factor coming in. agree with everything you say there but again its all irrelevant because like always with you,you evade the point in front of you and talk about facts irrevelent to what the thread title actually says.
Click to expand...

 
Who said anything about gurantee?
You trumpeted a Superbowl championship and "probably" an undefeated season
Has there been a worse prediction this year?

Note that I predicted 9-7 and not even making the playoffs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh by the way paid troll,cant wait till mid February comes when the whole world sees that I am telling the truth,that like toto and huggy as a matter of fact  as well since he was the same,that you never look at an opposing viewpoint different than your own.

that you cover your ears and close your eyes when shown facts that prove you wrong.all you could say on my rams thread the whole time was how they wont be back in LA next year.way too many facts have surfaced even more so since then that prove they will.but you of course will act like you never said they would come back.

its becoming more and more common knowledge around the country all the time.the media isn't even trying to keep a lid on it anymore.lol

for example just a few weeks ago at a chiefs/rams game here in kc,i heard some chiefs fans in front of me saying "I heard the rams might be coming back to LA next year."

its no secret anymore troll and you are about to be proved wrong as you have so many hundreds of times before in the past  in three months  from now when they make the announcement. you of course will evade that and change the subject like the resident troll you are just as you did here that probably is not a guarantee like WIll is no doubt.

huggy I have seen on rare occasions admit he was wrong so he will admit he was wrong  come mid february when the announcement is made.which will be fun watching as well because it will be proof that he goes into debates with the logic because HE thinks he is right,then he is right,that he also doesn't look at the facts that prove him wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> oh by the way paid troll,cant wait till mid February comes when the whole world sees that I am telling the truth,that like toto and huggy as a matter of fact  as well since he was the same,that you never look at an opposing viewpoint different than your own.
> 
> that you cover your ears and close your eyes when shown facts that prove you wrong.all you could say on my rams thread the whole time was how they wont be back in LA next year.way too many facts have surfaced even more so since then that prove they will.but you of course will act like you never said they would come back. its becoming more and more common knowledge around the country all the time.the media isn't even trying to keep a lid on it anaymore.lol for example just a few weeks ago at a chiefs/rams game here in kc,i heard some chiefs fans in front of me saying "I heard the rams might be coming back to LA next year."
> 
> its no secret anymore troll and you are about to be proved wrong as you have so many hundreds of times before in the past  in three months  from now when they make the announcement. you of course will evade that and change the subject like the resident troll you are just as you did here that probably is not a guarantee like WIll is no doubt.
> 
> huggy I have seen on rare occasions admit he was wrong so he will come mid february when the announcement is made.which will be fun watching as well because it will be proof that he goes into debates with the logic because HE thinks he is right,then he is right,that he also doesn't look at the facts that prove him wrong.


 
The Rams will be in St Louis next year

another of your predictions that are:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh by the way paid troll,cant wait till mid February comes when the whole world sees that I am telling the truth,that like toto and huggy as a matter of fact  as well since he was the same,that you never look at an opposing viewpoint different than your own.
> 
> that you cover your ears and close your eyes when shown facts that prove you wrong.all you could say on my rams thread the whole time was how they wont be back in LA next year.way too many facts have surfaced even more so since then that prove they will.but you of course will act like you never said they would come back. its becoming more and more common knowledge around the country all the time.the media isn't even trying to keep a lid on it anaymore.lol for example just a few weeks ago at a chiefs/rams game here in kc,i heard some chiefs fans in front of me saying "I heard the rams might be coming back to LA next year."
> 
> its no secret anymore troll and you are about to be proved wrong as you have so many hundreds of times before in the past  in three months  from now when they make the announcement. you of course will evade that and change the subject like the resident troll you are just as you did here that probably is not a guarantee like WIll is no doubt.
> 
> huggy I have seen on rare occasions admit he was wrong so he will come mid february when the announcement is made.which will be fun watching as well because it will be proof that he goes into debates with the logic because HE thinks he is right,then he is right,that he also doesn't look at the facts that prove him wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams will be in St Louis next year
> 
> another of your predictions that are:
Click to expand...

and when you are proven wrong in mid february when the announcement is made they are going back to LA,it will be fun watching you evade  admitting you are proven wrong as you always are here everyday. its a done deal that you will  act like you never said this statement.we both know that.

wow you really are an even bigger idiot than I ever even imiagined that you honestly believe they will still be in saint Louis next year. that's what I will be doing to you come mid February when the announcement is made they are moving back spanking you as I have throughout this whole thread.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh by the way paid troll,cant wait till mid February comes when the whole world sees that I am telling the truth,that like toto and huggy as a matter of fact  as well since he was the same,that you never look at an opposing viewpoint different than your own.
> 
> that you cover your ears and close your eyes when shown facts that prove you wrong.all you could say on my rams thread the whole time was how they wont be back in LA next year.way too many facts have surfaced even more so since then that prove they will.but you of course will act like you never said they would come back. its becoming more and more common knowledge around the country all the time.the media isn't even trying to keep a lid on it anaymore.lol for example just a few weeks ago at a chiefs/rams game here in kc,i heard some chiefs fans in front of me saying "I heard the rams might be coming back to LA next year."
> 
> its no secret anymore troll and you are about to be proved wrong as you have so many hundreds of times before in the past  in three months  from now when they make the announcement. you of course will evade that and change the subject like the resident troll you are just as you did here that probably is not a guarantee like WIll is no doubt.
> 
> huggy I have seen on rare occasions admit he was wrong so he will come mid february when the announcement is made.which will be fun watching as well because it will be proof that he goes into debates with the logic because HE thinks he is right,then he is right,that he also doesn't look at the facts that prove him wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams will be in St Louis next year
> 
> another of your predictions that are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and when you are proven wrong in mid february when the announcement is made they are going back to LA,it will be fun watching you evade  admitting you are proven wrong as you always are here everyday. its a done deal that you will  act like you never said this statement.we both know that.
> 
> wow you really are an even bigger idiot than I ever even imiagined that you honestly believe they will still be in saint Louis next year. that's what I will be doing to you come mid February when the announcement is made they are moving back spanking you as I have throughout this whole thread.
Click to expand...


You mean like how fun it is to see you try to pretend that saying probably means you weren't making a prediction?  Or how fun it is to see you constantly complain about other people not being able to see a viewpoint other than their own when you are doing that very thing?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

your thread sure attracts the trolls who cant open their mouths without farting huggy like the last one who posted after me.

btw hug,since i was talking about agent troll rightwinger how he is going to look like a jackass come february 15th "like he ALWAYS does here everyday at this site incapable of ever telling the truth,must be related to bill clinton."

so will you since you also insisted it isnt true just like him.lol.

pay very close attention to the last paragrah in there that i spelled in captital letters to make sure it got your attention and you will understand why you will look like a fool just like him as well.lol

At the moment the Rams sit at atop the list because of their standstill with their current stadium, the Edward Jones Dome.
Earlier this year, city leaders rejected $700 million in publicly funded upgrades sought by the Rams to satisfy a clause they negotiated upon re-locating to St. Louis from Anaheim in 1995.
The lease requires the dome — which opened when the Rams arrived from Southern California in 1995 — remain among the top quarter of the 32 NFL stadiums.



"IN  REJECTING THE REQUIRED PRICE TAG TO MEET THAT STIPULATION, ST LOUIS TRIGGERED A CLAUSE THAT ENABLES THE  RAMS TO BREAK THEIR 30-YEAR LEASE AFTER THE 2014 SEASON."

Its never once occured to you or many others here that I did very dillegent research on this looking at ALL  angles and both sides of the coin before deciding to make that thread.That i did exhaustive research on it.that contrary to your theory,it wasnt me being desperate.

i did the same thing two months before the baseball season ended looking at all the facts about the royals what they had done throughout the whole seaons before making a thread saying they had an excellent shot at going to the world series.

Looking at BOTH sides of the coin and considering you just MIGHT be wrong for once in your life,is something people like you and rightwinger troll might consider trying one day in your life.

I never in my wildest dreams ever thought the royals would make it back to the world series in my lifetime which again is WHY i did exhuastive research on it before making this thread below two months before the season ended saying they had an excellent chance.

I wanted to make sure i had ALL the facts that prove it which is exactly what I have done on my research on the rams that people like you,madnutcase,and rightwinger are too   arrogant to acknowledge.

here,here is that thread on the royals where i said they had an excellent chance of going to the world series back then,something i never thought would be possible in my lifetime but the overwhelming facts proved it to be true.facts though are something you saint louis apologists have no interest in though as we both know.

shocker Kc Royals could be in the world series this year here is why. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## HUGGY

WTF does any of that crap have to do with the Seahawks?

I don't know how many times I have to make clear that I don't give a rat's ass about where St. Louis plays football.

You can rave on all you want but why don't you do it on the several threads you already have started on that subject?

The Seahawks have an extremely difficult several weeks ahead of them just to make the playoffs.  I would appreciate that this thread is reserved for the purpose of discussing MY team's trials and tribulations along THAT path.

I understand that some of you have made up your minds that the Hawks have no chance to make the playoffs.  9/11 has thrown himself off the bandwagon..   Fine..  The Seahawks don't need any wishy washy half assed fans anyways.  That doesn't mean it's cool to trample all over this Seahawk thread with his pre-occupation over the Rams residency.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> WTF does any of that crap have to do with the Seahawks?
> 
> I don't know how many times I have to make clear that I don't give a rat's ass about where St. Louis plays football.
> 
> That doesn't mean it's cool to trample all over this Seahawk thread with his pre-occupation over the Rams residency.


 
sure you dont care where they play,thats why you came on my thread and made B.S false assumptions that I was desperate rather than using logic and common sense.you dont care,thats why you did the rightwinger troll thing and blatantly ignored FACTS that proved you wrong and INSISTED they were staying there cause you dont care.yeah right.

paid lying troll rightwinger Bill "i never had sex with this woman" clintons twin brother, has done an excellent job of teaching you how to lie.

you cant get around the fact that come february 15th just like agent rightwinger,madnutcase and others,you will look like a prized jackass for INSISTING they were staying in saint louis  on my thread.

you should have stayed off my thread because i have the proof in the pudding on there  that you came on there and insisted they werent moving back. rightwinger troll is too predictable,he will pretend he never came on there and said they wouldnt come back.

He'll just evade how he was proven wrong and change the subject like he ALWAYS does when he is a cornered dog.only question is will YOU do the same.thats the million dollar question.

its just fun watching you backtrack when your proven wrong huggy is why I bring up the rams, got to have SOMETHING to laugh about since the seahawks season is over with.

just like madnutcase,agent rightwinger troll,and others,none of you will be able to escape the label SAINT LOUIS APOLOGIST.

nuff said,im outta here,just had to have some fun with you watching you go into meltdown mode since you are a cornered dog who as always,cant admit he has been proven wrong.

you  brought it on yourself coming on my thread trolling there  you reap what you sow. YOU normally dont troll,but you sure as hell did on THAT thread of mine.

oh and one last thing since i have gotten tired of talking about the seahawks since they are giving no effort now and the season is over,you know me,i normally always root for the chiefs to lose all the time like i always have with that team in saint louis,.

well i for sure am going to be rooting for the them to win tonight cause not that any of its true,but the media is reporting the raiders might come back to LA as well.well if they go 0-16 which looks very probable to happen, 1-15 is the best they will do,the city will NEVER want them to come back.they want winners and the rams are improving.they will NEVER  support a loser like the raiders.they would never seel out in LA for a winless team like they are in oakland so i hate to say this but -go chiefs.


----------



## HUGGY

I only responded to YOUR thread out of courtesy because you sent me PMs begging me to post a reply.  I now can see clearly that you took that small bone I tossed you and have turned it into permission to assume I care about the Rams or your thread.  Believe me when I say I am truly sorry I fell for your request to say anything on that topic.  If I could take it back I would.  Do I have to petition the admins to have my reply(s?) expunged from your Rams threads?

How can I make this more clear?  Please stop posting your Rams thread info on my Seahawks thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Photos and videos by Edward John edwardjohnCA Twitter


amen to that brother.thank god they are passionate about their team there in oakland.

Been talking to fans out there in oakland and they are going to distribute over 14,000 of these signs to fans entering the game.Unlike LA,they are passionate about their team out there and are selling out for their games in the bay area.I plan to go down there myself later to see them play the niners to support their cause.if we were in a star trek world,i would say BEAM ME UP SCOTTY. and have him beam me to oakland so i couild be there to see all that going on during the game tonight..

they are making noise out there so they will stay in oakland thank god.thats where they belong with all those other scumbags.davis would have to be an idiot to move the raiders to LA like the corrupt media keeps saying they might.

If they were in LA,no way in hell would he have sellout crowds there.that stadim was half empty all the time when they were out thee losing. they will get behiind and support the rams though through thier losing seaons however cause they have an identity and a long hostory there.not so with the raiders.

Like I said-go chiefs!!!!!!beat them CHOKELAND FAIDERS!!!!

they'll stay in oakland thank god cause the NFL offered davis to share LEVI stadium with the niners and he didnt want to do that,if he wouldnt share with the niners,WHY would he move to LA and share with stan kronke? not happening.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I only responded to YOUR thread out of courtesy because you sent me PMs begging me to post a reply.  I now can see clearly that you took that small bone I tossed you and have turned it into permission to assume I care about the Rams or your thread.  Believe me when I say I am truly sorry I fell for your request to say anything on that topic.  If I could take it back I would.  Do I have to petition the admins to have my reply(s?) expunged from your Rams threads?
> 
> How can I make this more clear?  Please stop posting your Rams thread info on my Seahawks thread.


There you go LYING again.i NEVER sent you a pm asking YOU to come on that thread.I KNEW better than to ask you to come to that thread of mine  from past debates i have had with you in the past prior to that  because you always in the past did what you did on that thread,not look at an opposing viewpoint different than your own or acknowledge facts.

I have sent you ones before in the past to come to other threads PRIOR to that,  to ask you to come to threads of mine but NOT that one,i knew better from experiences with you in the past PRIOR to that to  know better than to ask you there on my thread.you came on your OWN accord.

i sent mad nutcase one,because prior to that,he always looked at an opposing viewpoint different than his own.I never will again though after his behavior on that thread also refusing to look at the facts.

enough with the lies,i never sent you one on that thread.i knew better at that point to even try to invite you to that thread,that you dont look at an opposing viewpoint than your own.

you lose as always hug,.this site keeps records of all PM'S you sent and i checked through all my pms from when i started that thread and the ONLY one i sent YOU since then,was one on a question I had for you on peter carrol at USC,that was it liar.NOTHING else

see i always keep records of all my PM's I send in case someone like you tries to pull something like this on me to try and justify themselves and  ALL of my pm's said INVITATION on it to people like zander,bill o reily,mad scientists and others,YOU though huggy were not one of them.

you're thinking of another time before that where i sent you a pm and begged you to come to that thread about government corruption.after i saw the way you ignored facts that proved you wrong back then and how arrogant you were,i KNEW better than to invite you to my ram thread.

"YOU INVITED YOURSELF."deal with it.

nice try though  trying to play dodgeball  that you trolled on my thread against my wishes.miserable fail though.

funny how you can dish it out but you cant take it.you come on my thread trolling without an invitation and i do the same with you on YOUR thread,and then you whine about it like a crybaby.hense why i have rightly so called you a hypocrite so many times before.oh and im noT the ONLY one here that has called you that here either.

thats why so many people have a problem with you as a poster.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and i know you have reading and memory comprehension problems so if all of that was too much for you to comprehend,here is is briefly in a nutshell.at5 least as much as I know how.lol

You have been caught lying that I pm'd you begging you to come on my rams thread.I always keep records of pm messages i send and ones that come to me and everyone i went through a few weeks before i made that thread and afterwards as well..

All the ones i sent out to a few people inviting them there, all say INVITATION on it.I sent ones to zander,bill o reily,mad scientist-a huge mistake i will never make the same mistake on again,but NOT you.

I KNEW better than to invite you because  I have seen your arrogance in other threads in the past prior to that,refusing to look at facts and cowardly refuse to admit when you have been proven wrong so i KNEW better than to ask you to come to that thread.

you invited YOURSELF to troll there.you recieved no PM from me on that to come to that thread.again I remembered your arrogant behavior once before in the past on a thread i DID beg you to come and post on about government corruption. since you ignored facts about it back then and could not admit when you were proven wrong,i knew better that to ask you to come to my rams thread.

Your memory is so bad you are thinking of the time i begged you to come on a government corruption thread of mine i made many months before that confusing that time with my rams thread.

the only pm i have sent you about in the last several months was one on a question about peter carrol.THATS it.!!!

you have been caught lying AGAIN!!!!

as i said,you can dish it out but you cant take it which is why so many people here have a problem with you.

you come on my rams thread UNINVITED trolling,but i come to this thread and do the same thing and you go and whine about it like a crybaby.

Im not the only one here that has talked about your arrogance either.

I just hope that not ALL seahawks fans are as arrogant out there as you are.


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks have shown no improvement over the last 18 days.  Last game 19-3  This week 19-3.  Where is the change needed to make the playoffs let alone repeat as world champs????


----------



## Toro

I thought Seattle looked pretty good yesterday. I think they will make the playoffs. They're still good enough to repeat, even if they are the #6 seed.


----------



## antiquity

Toro said:


> I thought Seattle looked pretty good yesterday. I think they will make the playoffs. They're still good enough to repeat, even if they are the #6 seed.



Not impossible but tough...no home field advantage will be hard to over come. I think they still have a shot at winning the NFC West especially if the Falcons cooperate. Arizona is weak at quarterback right now.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> The Hawks have shown no improvement over the last 18 days.  Last game 19-3  This week 19-3.  Where is the change needed to make the playoffs let alone repeat as world champs????



Like last year Seattle defense will get them into the playoffs and maybe win the NFC West. Seattle defense is their heart and soul right now.


----------



## Toro

antiquity said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle looked pretty good yesterday. I think they will make the playoffs. They're still good enough to repeat, even if they are the #6 seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not impossible but tough...no home field advantage will be hard to over come. I think they still have a shot at winning the NFC West especially if the Falcons cooperate. Arizona is weak at quarterback right now.
Click to expand...


Home field advantage in the playoffs means less than it did 20 years ago.  IIRC, we've had three #6 seeds win the SB over the past 10 years - the Steelers, the Packers and the Giants (though the Packers may have been a #5).  Seattle is the type of team that can win on the road in the playoffs - they play tough defense.  However, they would have to limit turnovers.  

I do agree with you that they may catch the Cards.  I would have picked Arizona to win the division had Palmer not gotten hurt.


----------



## Zander

Seattle is done. 

They will lose to Philly next week, then get shocked by the 49ers at home , then lose to the Cards, then shuffle off to obscurity when the are beaten by the lowly Rams......finishing the season at 8-8....



Just kidding- they control their own destiny.


----------



## antiquity

Right now Seattle holds the last wild card so anything like I said is possible.  
I hate to disagree with you but Palmer is overrated.


----------



## antiquity

Zander said:


> Seattle is done.
> 
> They will lose to Philly next week, then get shocked by the 49ers at home , then lose to the Cards, then shuffle off to obscurity when the are beaten by the lowly Rams......finishing the season at 8-8....
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding- they control their own destiny.









 Hmmm...


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Seattle is done.
> 
> They will lose to Philly next week, then get shocked by the 49ers at home , then lose to the Cards, then shuffle off to obscurity when the are beaten by the lowly Rams......finishing the season at 8-8....
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding- they control their own destiny.


 
My density is locked up with the Seahawks!


----------



## HUGGY

Ya...maybe the Hawks suck but for the last three seasons with a certain Russell Wilson at the helm how many teams are still in it with four games to go in the regular season?

Two years ago the Seahawks were two games away from a Lombardi. 

This has been fun no matter how it turns out this season and it is FAR from over.

I'm confident we will beat the Eagles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Ya...maybe the Hawks suck but for the last three seasons with a certain Russell Wilson at the helm how many teams are still in it with four games to go in the regular season?
> 
> Two years ago the Seahawks were two games away from a Lombardi.
> 
> This has been fun no matter how it turns out this season and it is FAR from over.
> 
> I'm confident we will beat the Eagles.


The Eagles will be their toughest test the rest of the year.dont see that being a problem.as i said on your eagles/hawks thread,sanchez panicks when he has to play against a good defense as was seen in the green bay game.

He has a two and 1 record so far since taking over to replace foles with his two wins coming against the panthers who are a team in chaos now and the cowgirls who had lost two in a row,could not stop the eagles running game which opened up play action for sanchez,and are going into their usual late season collapse led by usual end of the year melt down mode QB Romo.

I hate losing to the cowboys,too bad the hawks arent playing them now when they are in meltdown mode.damn. their one loss with sanchez of course was against a GOOD defense the packers making sanchez go into meltdown mode just like kappy did in prime time against the hawks.lol Look for him to do the same thing against the hawks now that the hawks are playing good defense.

then again,i never imiagined the hawks would possibly lose to the KANSAS CITY CLOWNS or barely beat the chokeland faiders at home no less almost giving that game away.thats why it really wasnt much of a surprise losing to the kansas city clowns,the biggest joke of an NFL franchise no matter who the coach always is,almost losing to the faiders at home is just as bad especially since the LAMBS team in saint louis humilated and destroyed them.

that being the case,i dont want the seahawks in the superbowl this year.Having a team where the stupid fucks let harvin go,the man who was suppose to replace tate who they let go,then lose to the kansas city clowns of all people,then barely beat the chokeland faiders at home no less,thats a team too embarrassing to cheer on and want to see in the superbowl.so i have to say go packers.!!!! win the whole thing,THEY deserve it.

the bright spot on all this of the seahawks not repeating this year is they at least have a promising future ahead of them.That what happened to the ravens and to the raiders and bucs after they all won superbowls and have never been the same since then,is not happening to them and they stillhave a promising future ahead of them

Even if  they somehow lose to the eagles,theres no way they will lose any of the others.the last team they play on the road the cards are not playing well and the saint louis Lambs and niners will never win in seattle especially with the way they been playing.

killing the almost winless faiders-who's one victory was against the kansas city clowns joke NFL organization,is hardly impressive.lol 

the chokeland faiders got blown out like that many times last year,this year is just their second blowout loss.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle looked pretty good yesterday. I think they will make the playoffs. They're still good enough to repeat, even if they are the #6 seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not impossible but tough...no home field advantage will be hard to over come. I think they still have a shot at winning the NFC West especially if the Falcons cooperate. Arizona is weak at quarterback right now.
Click to expand...


Last years seahawks team I have no doubts would have gone into green bay and won there.this years team will never be able to do that.Not having harvin and tate as weapons has hurt the offense in a major big time way.

playing up in green bay in that loud stadium in the playoffs will be too much for them to ovecome,the packers have too much of an easy schedule left so they will lock up homefiled advantage and they should. a defense that goes into kansas city and lays and egg and cant even stop those clowns from scoring,doesnt deserve to be in the superbowl.


----------



## Montrovant

Didn't Green Bay score a bunch in the first half against Philly?  I bring it up to question whether Sanchez was really to blame for that loss rather than Philly's defense.


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> Didn't Green Bay score a bunch in the first half against Philly?  I bring it up to question whether Sanchez was really to blame for that loss rather than Philly's defense.



Eagles started slow and Packers have the wide receivers (Cobb, Jordy, etc.) able to get the jump on us, along with that 'baaad man' Aaron Rodgers. Seahawks don't have the WR's to do that. Our worse game of the season, a throwout, and the only major egg we laid this year.


----------



## B. Kidd

And besides, Russell Wilson doesn't put up video game numbers of the NFLs elite passers. He has a modest 15 TD passes putting him in Brian Hoyers neighborhood. Granted, he's dangerous running out of the pocket, but passing-wise, he's no Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Montrovant

I agree with you about Seattle's wide outs.  They may be the least frightening group in the league.  On the other hand, Seattle is built to be a running team, and they're damn good at it.

Back to the Green Bay game though, did Sanchez turn the ball over in the first half, and if so, was it before Green Bay got up big?

The Packers can score, and quickly, on anyone.  When Rogers is hot, no one is better.  The NFC will be going through Green Bay this year.  

Of course, it's football, so any given Sunday......


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> I agree with you about Seattle's wide outs.  They may be the least frightening group in the league.  On the other hand, Seattle is built to be a running team, and they're damn good at it.
> 
> Back to the Green Bay game though, did Sanchez turn the ball over in the first half, and if so, was it before Green Bay got up big?
> 
> The Packers can score, and quickly, on anyone.  When Rogers is hot, no one is better.  The NFC will be going through Green Bay this year.
> 
> Of course, it's football, so any given Sunday......


 
Even if GB wins out the only away game the Hawks will have to play will be at the Packers if Seattle wins tomorrow.  The bigger the game the better the Hawks play.  That is an undeniable fact. 

I don't like using injuries as an excuse but the Seahawks DID have several key injuries this season coinciding with our only losses with the exception of San Diego.  That was weird game with the crazy heat and SD able to play keep away holding the ball 75% of the time.  Even so having the ball only 25% of the clock the Hawks nearly won.  The SD QB played lights out and dinked and dunked missing on something like 9 passes with 28-37.  Their TE Gates made several spectacular catches that rarely happen against the Hawk Defense.  Phillip Rivers has been tossing the ball to Antonio Gate for 9 years.  Sandcheez has been the Eagles QB for 3 1/2 games. 

There is a good reason why Mark is not a Jet.  He turns into an erradic pile of mush when things don't go well.  When he is pressured he makes mistakes.  When he gets bothered on the field tomorrow Sherman and Thomas and Chancellor and Wagner and Avril and Bennett and Maxwell will be there to tip errant passes and gather them up with interceptions of which a couple could easily end up as pick sixes.

I will be shocked if my Hawks lose to the Eagles and I fully expect a route..a blow out..a serious spanking putting the NFC on notice who they will have to face in the playoffs.

I gaurantee that Arron Rodgers is already having nightmares thinking about a rematch with the Seahawks.  The Hawks dismantled GB 36-16 in the opener.  No team routed my Hawks all season.


----------



## B. Kidd

Sanchez is still somewhat of an X factor on his comeback trail. If Sanchez has a bad day today, it will be due more to him trying to over impress as opposed buckling under opposition pressure. 
Either way, someone is going to get 'Sanchized' today! ......... either by a new and improved Sanchez, in which case it'll be the Seahawks, or, by the old and unimproved Sanchez, in which case it'll be the Eagles. I'm banking on a new and improved Sanchez!

I can't hate on the Seahawks cause their fans are knowledgeable about football (comment may, or may not be directed at Huggy) and their fans helped keep their team in Seattle years ago when a previous owner was gonna move 'em to L.A., ergo, a loyal fanbase.

Beyond this, I'm hoping for a great game with no major injuries occurring on either side today.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm hoping peeps get their limbs torn from their bodies...  Blood squirting everywhere...  Like that game the Hawks had with the Texans and JJ Watt practically had his nose torn off and blood was flying all over the place.  I want so much carnage that the announcers claim they haven't seen it like this since the Christians played the Lions back in the day..


----------



## Zander

Here is my prediction: 

The 9-3 Eagles are 6-0 at home. 

The Seahawks have clawed their way back into playoff contention with HOME wins over the injury ravaged Cardinals and the stumbling, bumbling 49ers. But ROAD games are the problem for this team and they are only 3-3 on the road.  Wilson will try to carry the team on his back but he is just not getting the help from the receivers. 

Final Score - 
Philly 27
Seattle 19

Good luck!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Green Bay score a bunch in the first half against Philly?  I bring it up to question whether Sanchez was really to blame for that loss rather than Philly's defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles started slow and Packers have the wide receivers (Cobb, Jordy, etc.) able to get the jump on us, along with that 'baaad man' Aaron Rodgers. Seahawks don't have the WR's to do that. Our worse game of the season, a throwout, and the only major egg we laid this year.
Click to expand...


yep they dont have the breakout recievers so handle green bay.I had a feeling letting tate go was going to hurt them.I never liked the move from day one.i was shocked,i could not believe it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> And besides, Russell Wilson doesn't put up video game numbers of the NFLs elite passers. He has a modest 15 TD passes putting him in Brian Hoyers neighborhood. Granted, he's dangerous running out of the pocket, but passing-wise, he's no Aaron Rodgers.



that again is because the loss of both Harvin and Tate has hurt his numbers of course especially Tate who was the major reason they got to the superbowl last year him being his favorite target.You take away a quarterbacks favorite target,and then like an idiot get rid of the guy who was suppose to replace him,of course your offense is going to take a huge hit being productive as it has.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Here is my prediction:
> 
> The 9-3 Eagles are 6-0 at home.
> 
> The Seahawks have clawed their way back into playoff contention with HOME wins over the injury ravaged Cardinals and the stumbling, bumbling 49ers. But ROAD games are the problem for this team and they are only 3-3 on the road.  Wilson will try to carry the team on his back but he is just not getting the help from the receivers.
> 
> Final Score -
> Philly 27
> Seattle 19
> 
> Good luck!!



again I dont see sanchez having any success this time since this will be his second time he faces a GOOD defense.plus the running game thst was there in the panthers and coboys wins wont be there against the seahawks just as it wasnt in the packers game which makes it a long day for him at quarterback today.

so i think the score is accurate just that it will be the other way around i believe.


----------



## HUGGY

I blame the officials.


----------



## Zander

The Seahawks had a helluva defensive performance and the offense was good enough to win.


----------



## HUGGY

I feel bad for Sanchez.  He didn't play so bad.  When the Hawk's D is healthy no QB in the NFL can compete with them.  Wilson stays cool as a cucumber and takes what is given.  That TD run of his and the TD pass to a wide open Lynch were just Russell staying alert and grabbing the easy scores.  The TD pass to Baldwin shows Wilson can stand tall for a shrimp in the pocket and fire strikes with tons of zip on the ball.

Ya the Defense played lights out but Wilson makes big plays look so easy it is easy to believe he isn't that special.  If it was THAT easy every QB would be doing it.


----------



## antiquity

Actually this game was a major breakout for Seattle wide receivers. If Seattle can continue that trend they will be tough. I think Baldwin going into this game was ranked 65 in wide receivers... I have no idea where Kearse was ranked but it can't be very good. A very balanced attack with a very good defense will be hard to beat the rest of the season.


----------



## HUGGY

I just really hope Green Bay stumbles this weekend.  Rodgers passes have been getting progressively less accurate over the last 6 games.  The Hawks seriously need Arron to have a bad day.


----------



## HUGGY

Taken from Seahawks dot com:

"The two sides of Russell Wilson
	
 are about to become one at CenturyLink Field on Sunday afternoon.
Prior to kickoff of the Seahawks’ oh-so-important game against the NFC West-rival San Francisco 49ers, the team’s third-year quarterback will be presented with the trophy for being voted the team’s Man of the Year, which is presented annually to a player that represents stellar performance on the field and in the community.
Once the game begins, Wilson has the opportunity to go where no quarterback has gone during the NFL’s Super Bowl era that began in 1966. He is currently tied with Hall of Fame QB Dan Marino and Matt Ryan of the Atlanta Falcons for the most victories in their first three seasons. With a win over the 49ers, Wilson would have 34 and be alone atop that list."

Wilson becoming the winningest QB in his first three seasons since 1966 is a big deal. 

I can't tell you all how lucky we in the Seattle area are to have russell Wilson our QB,


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Seahawks suck really good these days.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> I just really hope Green Bay stumbles this weekend.  Rodgers passes have been getting progressively less accurate over the last 6 games.  The Hawks seriously need Arron to have a bad day.



You got your wish and the Packs lost means the Seahawks, if they can win out, will be the #1 seed in the NFC.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just really hope Green Bay stumbles this weekend.  Rodgers passes have been getting progressively less accurate over the last 6 games.  The Hawks seriously need Arron to have a bad day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got your wish and the Packs lost means *the Seahawks, if they can win out, will be the #1 seed in the NFC*.
Click to expand...

 
La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la


----------



## HUGGY

Carroll seems a bit over-confident going into the last reg season game.

Nigga  PPPUUUUUUULLEEEEEZZZ!!!!!

Ya just beat a 4th string QB......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

okay clear this up for me Huggy cause I'm confused why the seahawks, after they beat the LAMBS next weekend,will secure homefield advantage.I kept hearing the announcers say that with a victory next week against the Lambs,that they get the number one seed,how is that?

I mean the dallas cowboys when they trounce on the hopeless redskins next week,they will end the season with the exact same record as the seahawks at 12-4.so how is it that  the seahawks end up with the number one seed when they will finish up with the same record?  that makes no sense.I dont get it since the cowboys beat them earlier in the year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Carroll seems a bit over-confident going into the last reg season game.
> 
> Nigga  PPPUUUUUUULLEEEEEZZZ!!!!!
> 
> Ya just beat a 4th string QB......



third but whos counting..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Unlike the announcers from last night,I'm STILL not all that impressed with the seahawks. they were talking all last night about how their offense has gotten things together now.

Oh please,get real,give me a break.this is the first blowout they have had against a team since they beat the Giants who have a washed up quarterback that has been playing for them.how does blowing out a team down to a third stringer count as the offense now playing well?please.

thats what i said would happen. a third string quarterback,you are going to have lots of three and outs so the defense is eventually going to get tired like it did.

see I am still not impressed with the seahawks unlike they are because while their defense has finally gotten their act together in the second half,the offense has done jack squat against a team with a top notch quarterback.

Let just take a look at their last 9 games they have had where they won 8 of them and who the opponents were and who they quarterbacks are they faced.
1.The chokeland faiders. they BARELY beat them. at home no less.big deal.who hasnt beat that team?.good thing they scored touchdowns in that game because their defense almost gave it away in the end against a ROOKIE QB no less .an embarrassing win for them.
2.The Giants.a team in shambles with a washed up has been quarterback,big deal.
3.they lost this game so we wont discuss it..
4.cards at home.an unimpressive 19-13 win against a backup QB.
5.san fran on the road.another unimpressive 19-13 win against a Qb that has meltdowns.big wow.
6.The Eagles.a 24-14 win,a win against another washed up has been quarterback,big deal.
7.san fran again.a measely 17 points and coming again against a QB that may not even be there next year.
8.cards again.their first blowout since the Giants game comes againsta third stringer because the defense was on the filed all day because of so many three and outs by the offense having to work with a third stringer.

Next week they will be facing another crappy team with ANOTHER washed up quarterback so they again will win  against another  unimpressive quarterback. so scoring a bunch of points against them will not be impressive either.

I am not sold they will win the superbowl this year because  you have to assume they will be playing the cowboys for the NFC title.

The cowboys have not gone into their usual meltdown at the end of the year like everybody was expecting them to  and Romo caused them problems last time.they have proved they can beat them at the clink so it wont be easy.

and if they make it past the cowboys,then you know they will have to face the patriots in the superbowl and  unlike last year,this game i dont see easy for them.The patriots are much better this year on defense and with a healthy gronkowski,he makes a big difference for them on offense.

If he stays healthy come superbowl time,they could struggle to win this game.the partriots match up well with them physically with a shut down corner in revis and a healthy wolford on defense as well not to mention that Tom Brady doesnt panic and get scared in big games no matter how bad the situation looks.

when they have to face Romo and Brady,if their offense doesnt perform the same way they did yesterday against the cardinals,its going to be very difficult for them to win the superbowl. agreed Huggy?


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> okay clear this up for me Huggy cause I'm confused why the seahawks, after they beat the LAMBS next weekend,will secure homefield advantage.I kept hearing the announcers say that with a victory next week against the Lambs,that they get the number one seed,how is that?
> 
> I mean the dallas cowboys when they trounce on the hopeless redskins next week,they will end the season with the exact same record as the seahawks at 12-4.so how is it that  the seahawks end up with the number one seed when they will finish up with the same record?  that makes no sense.I dont get it since the cowboys beat them earlier in the year.



It's because there is a tie of more than 2 teams.  Currently Seattle, Dallas, Detroit and Green Bay are all 11-4.  Because of that, and because all the teams do not have head to head matchups to go by, it goes to conference record.  

If Seattle wins next week, they are assured of at least being tied for the best record.  The only way for Dallas's win over Seattle to take precedence is if the GB/Detroit game ends in a tie.  In that case, Dallas and Seattle could end up alone at 12-4 and it would go by the head to head meeting.  Otherwise either GB or Detroit will be 12-4 and the best Dallas can do is be the worst conference record in a 3 way tie at 12-4.

I had to look at that myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay clear this up for me Huggy cause I'm confused why the seahawks, after they beat the LAMBS next weekend,will secure homefield advantage.I kept hearing the announcers say that with a victory next week against the Lambs,that they get the number one seed,how is that?
> 
> I mean the dallas cowboys when they trounce on the hopeless redskins next week,they will end the season with the exact same record as the seahawks at 12-4.so how is it that  the seahawks end up with the number one seed when they will finish up with the same record?  that makes no sense.I dont get it since the cowboys beat them earlier in the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because there is a tie of more than 2 teams.  Currently Seattle, Dallas, Detroit and Green Bay are all 11-4.  Because of that, and because all the teams do not have head to head matchups to go by, it goes to conference record.
> 
> If Seattle wins next week, they are assured of at least being tied for the best record.  The only way for Dallas's win over Seattle to take precedence is if the GB/Detroit game ends in a tie.  In that case, Dallas and Seattle could end up alone at 12-4 and it would go by the head to head meeting.  Otherwise either GB or Detroit will be 12-4 and the best Dallas can do is be the worst conference record in a 3 way tie at 12-4.
> 
> I had to look at that myself.
Click to expand...


okay thanks,i was wondering WHY the announcers kept saying something about green bay and detroit tying each other. i just took a look at the cowboys season this past year and i see all 4 of their losses were to NFC teams where the seahawks 4 losses,2 of them were to AFC teams so now i get it.lol   

The seahawks defense is finally playing well and wilson had his worst game ever back then against them playing with no confidance back then but they'll make their adjustments this time.they barely lost that game and made many stupid mistakes that can easily be corrected so I dont see them having a problem with the cowboys at home.

they will have their hands full i believe when they face the pats and have to deal with tom brady though I really believe.He is a big game quarterback and they are better this year than last year.

the thing the hawks will have in their favor though is that it will be played in the desert in arizona which will be a home game for them being on the west coast and all.lol whenever they play the cards on the road,that game is almost a home game for them with half the crowd being seahawks fans as it was last night.


----------



## Billo_Really

Are we going to have another Denver vs Seahawk Super Bowl?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Are we going to have another Denver vs Seahawk Super Bowl?



Nope.its going to be seattle and new england,count on it. I find it funny that some people think the donkeys with a quarterback who panics in big games will actually go into boston and beat the patriots even though in every single game brady and manning have faced each other,the road team always lost.I have a feeling the nation will get what they wanted to see in last years superbowl as well.Brady unlike manning,does not panic in big games no matter how bad things look and they are much better this year than they were last year with the health of gronk,wolfork and the addition of revis thats why i am not so confidant of them winning the superbowl this year like i was last year.unless the pats get some other injurys to other key players in the upcoming weeks,i see the hawks struggling to win this superbowl this year.


----------



## Billo_Really

9/11 inside job said:


> Nope.its going to be seattle and new england,count on it. I find it funny that some people think the donkeys with a quarterback who panics in big games will actually go into boston and beat the patriots even though in every single game brady and manning have faced each other,the road team always lost.I have a feeling the nation will get what they wanted to see in last years superbowl as well.Brady unlike manning,does not panic in big games no matter how bad things look and they are much better this year than they were last year with the health of gronk,wolfork and the addition of revis thats why i am not so confidant of them winning the superbowl this year like i was last year.unless the pats get some other injurys to other key players in the upcoming weeks,i see the hawks struggling to win this superbowl this year.


Brady's as old as Kobe!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.its going to be seattle and new england,count on it. I find it funny that some people think the donkeys with a quarterback who panics in big games will actually go into boston and beat the patriots even though in every single game brady and manning have faced each other,the road team always lost.I have a feeling the nation will get what they wanted to see in last years superbowl as well.Brady unlike manning,does not panic in big games no matter how bad things look and they are much better this year than they were last year with the health of gronk,wolfork and the addition of revis thats why i am not so confidant of them winning the superbowl this year like i was last year.unless the pats get some other injurys to other key players in the upcoming weeks,i see the hawks struggling to win this superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's as old as Kobe!
Click to expand...

true but manning is one year older and  each time they have faced each other in the playoffs,the road team has lost everytime.Brady has a much better team supporting him this year than last year  or what manning had last year in the superbowl so brady doesnt have to do it all by himself which is pretty much what manning was stuck with last year missing so many key starters in that game.

thats why i could not believe there were so many fools here who actually thought mr chokester manning and the donkeys would actually win that game last year,did not take a genuis to see that the hawks had a major advantage with everybody healthy where the donkeys had key injurys.thats why the seahawks/broncos game was closer this year when they played because this past year,manning had all his players healthy this time around.

some people around here seem to think one person can win the entire game for you ignoring the fact its a TEAM game.


----------



## HUGGY

The Seattle *offense* didn't play the third string QB of the Cards.  They played one of the best defenses in the NFL.  Peterson believes he is the best corner in the NFL.  He had his hands on Lynch right on the sideline halfway on the 80 plus TD run and Lynch flicked him off like a mosquito.  Contrarily Sherman wraped up the Cards top RB several times with textbook tackles twice for losses.  The LOB slapped around Fitzgerald and the Cards RBs like a little red headed stepchilds.  Cardinals ran for 29 yards.  The refs gave AZ more yards on phoney interference calls than they earned with completions.  They called 11 penalties on the Hawks to only 2 on AZ. AZ gained less than 200 yards and was awarded around 100 against Seattle plus over 100 on the PI calls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> The Seattle *offense* didn't play the third string QB of the Cards.  They played one of the best defenses in the NFL.  Peterson believes he is the best corner in the NFL.  He had his hands on Lynch right on the sideline halfway on the 80 plus TD run and Lynch flicked him off like a mosquito.  Contrarily Sherman wraped up the Cards top RB several times with textbook tackles twice for losses.  The LOB slapped around Fitzgerald and the Cards RBs like a little red headed stepchilds.  Cardinals ran for 29 yards.  The refs gave AZ more yards on phoney interference calls than they earned with completions.  They called 11 penalties on the Hawks to only 2 on AZ. AZ gained less than 200 yards and was awarded around 100 against Seattle plus over 100 on the PI calls.


 
Dude thats because the cards defense was on the field all night  long because of so many three and outs.the greatest defense in the world is going to get tired when it has to stay on the field all day long. Look back at my post on my prediction of the game on your cards/seahawks thread.

You'll see that i said it would be close in the first half because of the cards defense.But then in the second halfd because of so many three and outs having a third string quarterback,the defense would be on the field all day long and get tired and thats when the hawks would pull away and blow them out. was it close in the first half? yes.

Look what happend in the FIRST game when they had a reliable quarterback dude as their backup,.much closer game.hardly impressive.


----------



## HUGGY

Some people kicked the Hawks to the curb 10 games ago when they were struggling with the majority of their star players injured and Harvin purposefully becoming a cancer in the locker room because he is just wired that way.  He is one of Carroll's few failures.  He was expensive cash wise and expensive in failing to become a team player.

Pete Carroll is a wise man seeing his error and without fanfare just correcting the situation.  Much of the coaching and GM job is a crap shoot.  I give Pete high marks for seeing the problem and acting decisively to fix the situation without disturbing the core strength of the team. It took a few games to right the ship but right the ship is exactly what he did.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> The Seattle *offense* didn't play the third string QB of the Cards.  They played one of the best defenses in the NFL.  Peterson believes he is the best corner in the NFL.  He had his hands on Lynch right on the sideline halfway on the 80 plus TD run and Lynch flicked him off like a mosquito.  Contrarily Sherman wraped up the Cards top RB several times with textbook tackles twice for losses.  The LOB slapped around Fitzgerald and the Cards RBs like a little red headed stepchilds.  Cardinals ran for 29 yards.  The refs gave AZ more yards on phoney interference calls than they earned with completions.  They called 11 penalties on the Hawks to only 2 on AZ. AZ gained less than 200 yards and was awarded around 100 against Seattle plus over 100 on the PI calls.



Yeah, Deion Sanders was never a good tackler, in fact he often seemed to intentionally avoid contact, but many have considered him not only the best corner of his time, but possibly the best ever.

It's really a question of what you think makes a corner great.  If it's just coverage, maybe Peterson is better than Sherman.  If physicality and toughness are part of the equation, Sherman wins.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle *offense* didn't play the third string QB of the Cards.  They played one of the best defenses in the NFL.  Peterson believes he is the best corner in the NFL.  He had his hands on Lynch right on the sideline halfway on the 80 plus TD run and Lynch flicked him off like a mosquito.  Contrarily Sherman wraped up the Cards top RB several times with textbook tackles twice for losses.  The LOB slapped around Fitzgerald and the Cards RBs like a little red headed stepchilds.  Cardinals ran for 29 yards.  The refs gave AZ more yards on phoney interference calls than they earned with completions.  They called 11 penalties on the Hawks to only 2 on AZ. AZ gained less than 200 yards and was awarded around 100 against Seattle plus over 100 on the PI calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude thats because the cards defense was on the field all night  long because of so many three and outs.the greatest defense in the world is going to get tired when it has to stay on the field all day long. Look back at my post on my prediction of the game on your cards/seahawks thread.
> 
> You'll see that i said it would be close in the first half because of the cards defense.But then in the second halfd because of so many three and outs having a third string quarterback,the defense would be on the field all day long and get tired and thats when the hawks would pull away and blow them out. was it close in the first half? yes.
> 
> Look what happend in the FIRST game when they had a reliable quarterback dude as their backup,.much closer game.hardly impressive.
Click to expand...


Not true...Seattle had the ball only 6 minutes longer than AZ so it wasn't all night. Arizona also got 17 first downs so it wasn't three and out that often, but the Cards did punt 9 times.

I under stand that Arizona will start Thomas against the 49ers next Sunday.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Some people kicked the Hawks to the curb 10 games ago when they were struggling with the majority of their star players injured and Harvin purposefully becoming a cancer in the locker room because he is just wired that way.  He is one of Carroll's few failures.  He was expensive cash wise and expensive in failing to become a team player.
> 
> Pete Carroll is a wise man seeing his error and without fanfare just correcting the situation.  Much of the coaching and GM job is a crap shoot.  I give Pete high marks for seeing the problem and acting decisively to fix the situation without disturbing the core strength of the team. It took a few games to right the ship but right the ship is exactly what he did.



I agree but I wish Carroll would have ejected Harvin when the problem shown up instead of Tate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle *offense* didn't play the third string QB of the Cards.  They played one of the best defenses in the NFL.  Peterson believes he is the best corner in the NFL.  He had his hands on Lynch right on the sideline halfway on the 80 plus TD run and Lynch flicked him off like a mosquito.  Contrarily Sherman wraped up the Cards top RB several times with textbook tackles twice for losses.  The LOB slapped around Fitzgerald and the Cards RBs like a little red headed stepchilds.  Cardinals ran for 29 yards.  The refs gave AZ more yards on phoney interference calls than they earned with completions.  They called 11 penalties on the Hawks to only 2 on AZ. AZ gained less than 200 yards and was awarded around 100 against Seattle plus over 100 on the PI calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude thats because the cards defense was on the field all night  long because of so many three and outs.the greatest defense in the world is going to get tired when it has to stay on the field all day long. Look back at my post on my prediction of the game on your cards/seahawks thread.
> 
> You'll see that i said it would be close in the first half because of the cards defense.But then in the second halfd because of so many three and outs having a third string quarterback,the defense would be on the field all day long and get tired and thats when the hawks would pull away and blow them out. was it close in the first half? yes.
> 
> Look what happend in the FIRST game when they had a reliable quarterback dude as their backup,.much closer game.hardly impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true...Seattle had the ball only 6 minutes longer than AZ so it wasn't all night. Arizona also got 17 first downs so it wasn't three and out that often, but the Cards did punt 9 times.
> 
> I under stand that Arizona will start Thomas against the 49ers next Sunday.
Click to expand...

really? sure seemed like it was all night long.well if your stats are correct well maybe the announcers were right after all,that their offense really  has come along with the defense now.no wonder they were impressed like they were then.


----------



## antiquity

Wilson and Seattle set a franchise record for total offensive yardage with 596 yards so yes the offense was impressive. Its not often that Wilson passes for over 300 yards in a game. But 329 yards and 88 yards rushing is most impressive. Seems Seattle receivers are stepping up at the time.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.



Looks like you're going to have to eat shit Huggy.  I'm a Lions fan but it looks like the Seahawks are back, damn it.  How about Payton blowing it at the end last night.  

The Lions won't beat Greenbay on Sunday and get a bi week and home court advantage.  That would be asking for too much.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Preseason is worthless. Adrian Peterson is fully healthy and has not even ran the ball yet. They ain't going to risk him in meaningless actions. The smart teams are holding back as many stars as possible.



How did things work out for Adrian this season?  LOL.


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're going to have to eat shit Huggy.  I'm a Lions fan but it looks like the Seahawks are back, damn it.  How about Payton blowing it at the end last night.
> 
> The Lions won't beat Greenbay on Sunday and get a bi week and home court advantage.  That would be asking for too much.  LOL
Click to expand...

 
As long as they don't tie and let the cowgirls sneak in the back door..


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're going to have to eat shit Huggy.  I'm a Lions fan but it looks like the Seahawks are back, damn it.  How about Payton blowing it at the end last night.
> 
> The Lions won't beat Greenbay on Sunday and get a bi week and home court advantage.  That would be asking for too much.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they don't tie and let the cowgirls sneak in the back door..
Click to expand...


I'm assuming the Cowboys are already going to make the playoffs?  Maybe even be 1 seed?  God I wish the Lions would get the bi.  We need it.  

Is Romo going to choke again this year?  So far so good in December.  I love to hate the Cowboys.  They are truly Americas team love or hate them.  Everyone has an opinion either way.  Most of us don't care about Cincinatti or Indianapolis or even Detroit but we all care about the Cowboys love or hate them.

I hate them but in a sporting way.  I don't really hate them.  I use to hate Eli but now I love him.  He won me over.  Homo could too but he'll have to do it in the playoffs.  Otherwise he remains the choke master imo.


----------



## Treeshepherd

A Seahawk is like a scavenger, eating garbage left on the beach, stealing bags of nacho and barbecue flavored potato chips. 
That being said, there is a high nutrition value in potato chips. I think the cursed seagulls will repeat, unfortunately. 

But I hope to heaven that I'm wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Wilson and Seattle set a franchise record for total offensive yardage with 596 yards so yes the offense was impressive. Its not often that Wilson passes for over 300 yards in a game. But 329 yards and 88 yards rushing is most impressive. Seems Seattle receivers are stepping up at the time.


sure is impressive.Looks like wilson has found baldwin as his new go to guy and favorite target to replace tate and yeah it sure isnt often that he passes for that many yards.

the ONLY weakness they have is in kickoff and punt returns,I dont get WHY carrol doesnt have someone such as richardson take them instead of a white boy who has no speed. when has a white boy ever been able to be a game changer in the last few decades.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people kicked the Hawks to the curb 10 games ago when they were struggling with the majority of their star players injured and Harvin purposefully becoming a cancer in the locker room because he is just wired that way.  He is one of Carroll's few failures.  He was expensive cash wise and expensive in failing to become a team player.
> 
> Pete Carroll is a wise man seeing his error and without fanfare just correcting the situation.  Much of the coaching and GM job is a crap shoot.  I give Pete high marks for seeing the problem and acting decisively to fix the situation without disturbing the core strength of the team. It took a few games to right the ship but right the ship is exactly what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I wish Carroll would have ejected Harvin when the problem shown up instead of Tate.
Click to expand...

Him and schnieder made the mistake of thinking Harvin would fill the void.Tate wanted way too much money so they couldnt keep him and they had to make a decision,unfortunately it was the wrong one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preseason is worthless. Adrian Peterson is fully healthy and has not even ran the ball yet. They ain't going to risk him in meaningless actions. The smart teams are holding back as many stars as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did things work out for Adrian this season?  LOL.
Click to expand...


He became the latest victim of political correctness. Though, I have to admit that he stepped over the line.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're going to have to eat shit Huggy.  I'm a Lions fan but it looks like the Seahawks are back, damn it.  How about Payton blowing it at the end last night.
> 
> The Lions won't beat Greenbay on Sunday and get a bi week and home court advantage.  That would be asking for too much.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they don't tie and let the cowgirls sneak in the back door..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the Cowboys are already going to make the playoffs?  Maybe even be 1 seed?  God I wish the Lions would get the bi.  We need it.
> 
> Is Romo going to choke again this year?  So far so good in December.  I love to hate the Cowboys.  They are truly Americas team love or hate them.  Everyone has an opinion either way.  Most of us don't care about Cincinatti or Indianapolis or even Detroit but we all care about the Cowboys love or hate them.
> 
> I hate them but in a sporting way.  I don't really hate them.  I use to hate Eli but now I love him.  He won me over.  Homo could too but he'll have to do it in the playoffs.  Otherwise he remains the choke master imo.
Click to expand...

oh man i so much hate the cowgirls i wish someone would blow up that stadium,.with nobody in it of course.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preseason is worthless. Adrian Peterson is fully healthy and has not even ran the ball yet. They ain't going to risk him in meaningless actions. The smart teams are holding back as many stars as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did things work out for Adrian this season?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He became the latest victim of political correctness. Though, I have to admit that he stepped over the line.
Click to expand...


I love it when I find an old post or when someone else finds an old post where either I am completely wrong or profoundly right.  Who would have known when you posted that he'd be suspended for the entire season.

Does anyone think Detroit would have beat Minnesota a couple weeks ago if Peterson was healthy?  I don't and I am a Detroit fan.  We almost lost to the Bears and look at how stupid our players are?  Week away from the biggest game of our teams life and one spears the 2nd string QB and the other foot stomps a guys leg and gets suspended.  We don't deserve a 1st round bye.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preseason is worthless. Adrian Peterson is fully healthy and has not even ran the ball yet. They ain't going to risk him in meaningless actions. The smart teams are holding back as many stars as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did things work out for Adrian this season?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He became the latest victim of political correctness. Though, I have to admit that he stepped over the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when I find an old post or when someone else finds an old post where either I am completely wrong or profoundly right.  Who would have known when you posted that he'd be suspended for the entire season.
> 
> Does anyone think Detroit would have beat Minnesota a couple weeks ago if Peterson was healthy?  I don't and I am a Detroit fan.  We almost lost to the Bears and look at how stupid our players are?  Week away from the biggest game of our teams life and one spears the 2nd string QB and the other foot stomps a guys leg and gets suspended.  We don't deserve a 1st round bye.
Click to expand...


Having spent time living in the Midwest, that is my favorite division. But b/c I didn't grow up there, I don't have the rivalry hate that most have. I liked the Packers and Vikings. Lions sucked so bad it was hard to hate them if I wanted to. I like their defense. But defensive teams make for boring Super Bowls. So, I don't know that I'm rooting for them. I'll take em over the Seahawks or Patriots if it comes down to it.


----------



## HUGGY

Apparently Russell Wilson SUCKS!!!  He was not voted to the Pro Bowl.  This shows what the NFL media understands about Russell Wilson and the Seattle Seahawks.

This overlook practically gaurantees that the Hawks will win Super Bowl 49.

Nothing like being slighted drives the Seahawks to excellence.  Now the whole team will rally behind our QB and play their asses off to make sure our little Russy get's a prize at the end of the season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle *offense* didn't play the third string QB of the Cards.  They played one of the best defenses in the NFL.  Peterson believes he is the best corner in the NFL.  He had his hands on Lynch right on the sideline halfway on the 80 plus TD run and Lynch flicked him off like a mosquito.  Contrarily Sherman wraped up the Cards top RB several times with textbook tackles twice for losses.  The LOB slapped around Fitzgerald and the Cards RBs like a little red headed stepchilds.  Cardinals ran for 29 yards.  The refs gave AZ more yards on phoney interference calls than they earned with completions.  They called 11 penalties on the Hawks to only 2 on AZ. AZ gained less than 200 yards and was awarded around 100 against Seattle plus over 100 on the PI calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude thats because the cards defense was on the field all night  long because of so many three and outs.the greatest defense in the world is going to get tired when it has to stay on the field all day long. Look back at my post on my prediction of the game on your cards/seahawks thread.
> 
> You'll see that i said it would be close in the first half because of the cards defense.But then in the second halfd because of so many three and outs having a third string quarterback,the defense would be on the field all day long and get tired and thats when the hawks would pull away and blow them out. was it close in the first half? yes.
> 
> Look what happend in the FIRST game when they had a reliable quarterback dude as their backup,.much closer game.hardly impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true...Seattle had the ball only 6 minutes longer than AZ so it wasn't all night. Arizona also got 17 first downs so it wasn't three and out that often, but the Cards did punt 9 times.
> 
> I under stand that Arizona will start Thomas against the 49ers next Sunday.
Click to expand...


i take it back what i said,i thought about this later and I STILL dont see what the announcers are so impressed with on the seahawks offense. Did the seahawks control the clock in the first half and be on the field most the time? no. it wasnt till late in the game they were able to score touchdowns and take the lead and it was a close game at 14-3 at half time just like i said it would be.

the touchdowns they had in the second half when they started to pull away from the cards came late in the game.the long run by wilson,the long run by Lynch,and the long pass to willson,all happened very quickly,they did not eat up and control the clock when they scored those touchdowns,thats why the cards were not on the field all night long was because the seahawks were able to score so quickly on them and that of course is because the cards had so many three and outs that they got too tired to cover people which is why they could not tackler Lynch,Wilson or could not cover willson since they were so tired as i knew they would from so many three and outs.

as i said,had carson palmer not been hurt and was healthy and they blew them out in the FIRST half and it was over by halftime like it was with the donkeys last year?okay THEN i would say I can see why the announcers are impressed with their offense but since it came against a third string quarterback and it wasnt till the second half when the pulled away,i still remain unimpressed with that offense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Apparently Russell Wilson SUCKS!!!  He was not voted to the Pro Bowl.  This shows what the NFL media understands about Russell Wilson and the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> This overlook practically gaurantees that the Hawks will win Super Bowl 49.
> 
> Nothing like being slighted drives the Seahawks to excellence.  Now the whole team will rally behind our QB and play their asses off to make sure our little Russy get's a prize at the end of the season.


 you cant be serious? He  was not voted to the pro bowl?  major mistake,yeah you are right,they will rally behind him and be even more determined to win the superbowl now,they just helped jinxed the past right there.lol


----------



## Montrovant

Which of the QBs voted to the Pro Bowl would you replace with Wilson?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Which of the QBs voted to the Pro Bowl would you replace with Wilson?


which ones in the NFC were voted? i did not know this all happened recently.


----------



## Montrovant

I think they've gone away from a strictly NFC/AFC format.  In the Pro Bowl this year are Manning, Brady, Luck, Rogers, Roethlisberger, and Romo.  I could see an argument to replace either of the last 2 with Wilson, but it certainly doesn't seem like a big snub to me.  Big Ben had 2 6-TD pass games back to back and is second in the league in yards with a 30:8 TD to INT ratio, Romo has a 32:8 TD to INT ratio and has the highest rating in the league of all starters.    Wilson has less yards, less average per pass, and a lower rating than both of those guys, with a 20:6 TD to INT ratio.

Now, Wilson has been incredibly elusive and certainly out-rushed all of those other QBs.  But he has not greatly outplayed any of them IMO.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle *offense* didn't play the third string QB of the Cards.  They played one of the best defenses in the NFL.  Peterson believes he is the best corner in the NFL.  He had his hands on Lynch right on the sideline halfway on the 80 plus TD run and Lynch flicked him off like a mosquito.  Contrarily Sherman wraped up the Cards top RB several times with textbook tackles twice for losses.  The LOB slapped around Fitzgerald and the Cards RBs like a little red headed stepchilds.  Cardinals ran for 29 yards.  The refs gave AZ more yards on phoney interference calls than they earned with completions.  They called 11 penalties on the Hawks to only 2 on AZ. AZ gained less than 200 yards and was awarded around 100 against Seattle plus over 100 on the PI calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude thats because the cards defense was on the field all night  long because of so many three and outs.the greatest defense in the world is going to get tired when it has to stay on the field all day long. Look back at my post on my prediction of the game on your cards/seahawks thread.
> 
> You'll see that i said it would be close in the first half because of the cards defense.But then in the second halfd because of so many three and outs having a third string quarterback,the defense would be on the field all day long and get tired and thats when the hawks would pull away and blow them out. was it close in the first half? yes.
> 
> Look what happend in the FIRST game when they had a reliable quarterback dude as their backup,.much closer game.hardly impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true...Seattle had the ball only 6 minutes longer than AZ so it wasn't all night. Arizona also got 17 first downs so it wasn't three and out that often, but the Cards did punt 9 times.
> 
> I under stand that Arizona will start Thomas against the 49ers next Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i take it back what i said,i thought about this later and I STILL dont see what the announcers are so impressed with on the seahawks offense. Did the seahawks control the clock in the first half and be on the field most the time? no. it wasnt till late in the game they were able to score touchdowns and take the lead and it was a close game at 14-3 at half time just like i said it would be.
> 
> the touchdowns they had in the second half when they started to pull away from the cards came late in the game.the long run by wilson,the long run by Lynch,and the long pass to willson,all happened very quickly,they did not eat up and control the clock when they scored those touchdowns,thats why the cards were not on the field all night long was because the seahawks were able to score so quickly on them and that of course is because the cards had so many three and outs that they got too tired to cover people which is why they could not tackler Lynch,Wilson or could not cover willson since they were so tired as i knew they would from so many three and outs.
> 
> as i said,had carson palmer not been hurt and was healthy and they blew them out in the FIRST half and it was over by halftime like it was with the donkeys last year?okay THEN i would say I can see why the announcers are impressed with their offense but since it came against a third string quarterback and it wasnt till the second half when the pulled away,i still remain unimpressed with that offense.
Click to expand...


The Seahawks offense was playing the Cards offense?  Are you sure you were watching the same game as everyone else?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> I think they've gone away from a strictly NFC/AFC format.  In the Pro Bowl this year are Manning, Brady, Luck, Rogers, Roethlisberger, and Romo.  I could see an argument to replace either of the last 2 with Wilson, but it certainly doesn't seem like a big snub to me.  Big Ben had 2 6-TD pass games back to back and is second in the league in yards with a 30:8 TD to INT ratio, Romo has a 32:8 TD to INT ratio and has the highest rating in the league of all starters.    Wilson has less yards, less average per pass, and a lower rating than both of those guys, with a 20:6 TD to INT ratio.
> 
> Now, Wilson has been incredibly elusive and certainly out-rushed all of those other QBs.  But he has not greatly outplayed any of them IMO.


strange they went away from that format.i guess i am okay with it,doesnt sound asinine like the one of playing the probowl before the superbowl.that ranks in the top five as the most asinine changes they ever made since manning and players of the seahawks who we should have been able to see,could not play in that game.

but i have no problem with him not making it but i agree with huggy,that his mates will be even more motivated then ever to get his back on this feeling he got snubbed.lol.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Which of the QBs voted to the Pro Bowl would you replace with Wilson?



Nobody.  I never said I was upset about the Pro Bowl balloting.  I'm just saying that the media here in Seattle is making a big deal about it and what motivates the Seahawks the most is any percieved underdog status or disrespect.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle *offense* didn't play the third string QB of the Cards.  They played one of the best defenses in the NFL.  Peterson believes he is the best corner in the NFL.  He had his hands on Lynch right on the sideline halfway on the 80 plus TD run and Lynch flicked him off like a mosquito.  Contrarily Sherman wraped up the Cards top RB several times with textbook tackles twice for losses.  The LOB slapped around Fitzgerald and the Cards RBs like a little red headed stepchilds.  Cardinals ran for 29 yards.  The refs gave AZ more yards on phoney interference calls than they earned with completions.  They called 11 penalties on the Hawks to only 2 on AZ. AZ gained less than 200 yards and was awarded around 100 against Seattle plus over 100 on the PI calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude thats because the cards defense was on the field all night  long because of so many three and outs.the greatest defense in the world is going to get tired when it has to stay on the field all day long. Look back at my post on my prediction of the game on your cards/seahawks thread.
> 
> You'll see that i said it would be close in the first half because of the cards defense.But then in the second halfd because of so many three and outs having a third string quarterback,the defense would be on the field all day long and get tired and thats when the hawks would pull away and blow them out. was it close in the first half? yes.
> 
> Look what happend in the FIRST game when they had a reliable quarterback dude as their backup,.much closer game.hardly impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true...Seattle had the ball only 6 minutes longer than AZ so it wasn't all night. Arizona also got 17 first downs so it wasn't three and out that often, but the Cards did punt 9 times.
> 
> I under stand that Arizona will start Thomas against the 49ers next Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i take it back what i said,i thought about this later and I STILL dont see what the announcers are so impressed with on the seahawks offense. Did the seahawks control the clock in the first half and be on the field most the time? no. it wasnt till late in the game they were able to score touchdowns and take the lead and it was a close game at 14-3 at half time just like i said it would be.
> 
> the touchdowns they had in the second half when they started to pull away from the cards came late in the game.the long run by wilson,the long run by Lynch,and the long pass to willson,all happened very quickly,they did not eat up and control the clock when they scored those touchdowns,thats why the cards were not on the field all night long was because the seahawks were able to score so quickly on them and that of course is because the cards had so many three and outs that they got too tired to cover people which is why they could not tackler Lynch,Wilson or could not cover willson since they were so tired as i knew they would from so many three and outs.
> 
> as i said,had carson palmer not been hurt and was healthy and they blew them out in the FIRST half and it was over by halftime like it was with the donkeys last year?okay THEN i would say I can see why the announcers are impressed with their offense but since it came against a third string quarterback and it wasnt till the second half when the pulled away,i still remain unimpressed with that offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks offense was playing the Cards offense?  Are you sure you were watching the same game as everyone else?
Click to expand...

 as always,you only read parts of posts.not going to spell it out again for you.


----------



## HUGGY

The NFC QBs that were voted in desreved it.  Tony Homo and Aaron Rodgers were both the best QBs this season.  I did find it odd that 4 QBs were picked in the AFC and only two in the NFC.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> Apparently Russell Wilson SUCKS!!!  He was not voted to the Pro Bowl.  This shows what the NFL media understands about Russell Wilson and the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> This overlook practically gaurantees that the Hawks will win Super Bowl 49.
> 
> Nothing like being slighted drives the Seahawks to excellence.  Now the whole team will rally behind our QB and play their asses off to make sure our little Russy get's a prize at the end of the season.





HUGGY said:


> The NFC QBs that were voted in desreved it.  Tony Homo and Aaron Rodgers were both the best QBs this season.  I did find it odd that 4 QBs were picked in the AFC and only two in the NFC.



Rodgers - Likely MVP
Romo - A astronomically high 114 QB rating (almost 20 points higher than Wilson)
Brees - 4,691 yards

You mention that four AFC QBs and two NFC QBs got in. That's very odd. I guess the system changed; because for years it was three from each conference (with a fourth deserving QB often not making it). 

To my mind, Wilson is a border line Pro Bowl player. He is still a quality game manager more than a great QB. But when you throw in his rushing yards, he's only about 500 behind Brees (they both have comparable ratings). I might have voted for Wilson if I thought he had been more clutch than Brees this season. And that's an argument that could be made given that Wilson has eight fewer INTs. Though, the Saints offense is more high risk and Brees accounted for a total of six more TDs. He will likely put up 5,000 yards again. But how clutch was he if is team won't be making the playoffs? To an extent, they are system numbers.


----------



## HUGGY

I don't get how the lable "game manager" persists against Wilson.  Seattle is a run first offense but that is not because Wilson has deficencies in his skills.  The reason Seattle is run first is because that is Carrolls philosophy and Seattle has a top flight stable of running backs that wear down a defense.  

Wilson takes advantage of most of his opportunities to shine when they present themselves.  He will pull down the ball and even though he is running towards the LOS he keeps his eyes downfield ready to fire a laser or loft a perfect touch pass to a reciever or running back taking advantage of the extended play.  When the play called is a pocket throw Wiloson stands as tall as his 5' 10 5/8" frame will let him and the results is frequently a completion.  His completion percentage is 65% for the season.  That is very good even for QBs not labled "game manager".  

The glaring fact of the matter is that no other QB in the NFL has Wilson's escapability skills when for ANY other NFL QB it's a certain sack but in Russells hands the ball magically gets whirled and twirled until those chasing him all have broken ankles and Wilson has extended the play several important seconds where no defense can keep the coverage tight on EVERYBODY and VOILA! Russell finds that wide open Seahawk for a big gain.

I find it laughable that the great Johnnie Football was comparing himself to Wilson before last season's draft.  Nigga PUUULLLEEEZZZ!!!!  BOI!..You can't tie Wilson's shoe laces!  The wannabe from Texas got his chance to prove his metal and we saw just how full of doggy poop Johnnie Football was and is.

Wilson started as a rookie which rarely works out well.  Usually they get pulled a few times to sort things out while they are developing their chops.  Not so for our Russell Wilson.  The only other recent rookie QB to stay in the game has been Andrew Luck.  I STILL hear commentators and other pundits claiming that Luck is the QB of the future.  Still those that watch Wilson closely wouldn't trade him for ANY QB in the league.  

In only his first three years in the NFL Wilson has won more games than ANY QB to ever play the game.  That is a pretty amazing accomplishment for a game manager.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I stopped reading when you said Wilson doesn't have deficiencies in skills (line 1).... Don't worry, I'm sure I'll be in a mood to be amused and read more later.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I stopped reading when you said Wilson doesn't have deficiencies in skills (line 1).... Don't worry, I'm sure I'll be in a mood to be amused and read more later.



You managed to misinterpret even that first line.. 

I DIDN"T say that Wilson had NO deficencies.  WHAT I SAID was THAT his deficencies(which he certainly as EVERY QB has) ARE NOT the reason why Seattle is a run first team.  JEEESH !!!  Don't read my posts then..FINE! ...but don't go looking for bullshit reasons... Now that I can see that you don't have any friggin comprehension skills ...I DON"T want you reading them.

Sorry...I just had to unload that off my chest.


----------



## HUGGY

Michael Bennett was just on the radio and for the record he is sorry that he had TWO off sides penalties in a row last Sunday night and he will work on it.

He also made it clear that HE pays the bills and feeds HIS family and he is responsible for his daughter's waistline until she is eighteen.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading when you said Wilson doesn't have deficiencies in skills (line 1).... Don't worry, I'm sure I'll be in a mood to be amused and read more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You managed to misinterpret even that first line..
> 
> I DIDN"T say that Wilson had NO deficencies.  WHAT I SAID was THAT his deficencies(which he certainly as EVERY QB has) ARE NOT the reason why Seattle is a run first team.  JEEESH !!!  Don't read my posts then..FINE! ...but don't go looking for bullshit reasons... Now that I can see that you don't have any friggin comprehension skills ...I DON"T want you reading them.
> 
> Sorry...I just had to unload that off my chest.
Click to expand...


Praytell Huggy; what deficiencies do you see that Wilson may have? (Inquiring minds wanna know.....)


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Michael Bennett was just on the radio and for the record he is sorry that he had TWO off sides penalties in a row last Sunday night and he will work on it.
> 
> He also made it clear that HE pays the bills and feeds HIS family and he is responsible for his daughter's waistline until she is eighteen.



Every time athletes with multi-million dollar contracts talk about paying the bills and feeding their families I cringe a bit inside.  Are they truly so out-of-touch not to realize how foolish that sounds?


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading when you said Wilson doesn't have deficiencies in skills (line 1).... Don't worry, I'm sure I'll be in a mood to be amused and read more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You managed to misinterpret even that first line..
> 
> I DIDN"T say that Wilson had NO deficencies.  WHAT I SAID was THAT his deficencies(which he certainly as EVERY QB has) ARE NOT the reason why Seattle is a run first team.  JEEESH !!!  Don't read my posts then..FINE! ...but don't go looking for bullshit reasons... Now that I can see that you don't have any friggin comprehension skills ...I DON"T want you reading them.
> 
> Sorry...I just had to unload that off my chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Praytell Huggy; what deficiencies do you see that Wilson may have? (Inquiring minds wanna know.....)
Click to expand...


He has a tendency to come out early frequently and miss on throws that later in a game he seems to never miss.

Russell over estimates his escape ability at times when he is obviously overwhelmed because of a breakdown in protection and he should just go down, protect the ball and salvedge whatever he can without screwing around for ten yeards and predictably going down anyway and in a way that he cannot always protect the ball.

At times when he has broken past the LOS he could make a juke one way or another and add another 10 or more yards to his runs without risking his health.  I see this too often when he believes he must get out of bounds and there is only one defensive player in the area.  He showed last Sunday what happens when there are not many defenders in his way he can fake them out of their jockstraps and even land a decent stiff arm.  His TD run was a good example of what he is capable of when he sets his mind to finishing a run.

Sometimes he lets his facial hair grow out and it looks stupid.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Bennett was just on the radio and for the record he is sorry that he had TWO off sides penalties in a row last Sunday night and he will work on it.
> 
> He also made it clear that HE pays the bills and feeds HIS family and he is responsible for his daughter's waistline until she is eighteen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time athletes with multi-million dollar contracts talk about paying the bills and feeding their families I cringe a bit inside.  Are they truly so out-of-touch not to realize how foolish that sounds?
Click to expand...


The Bennett interview was pretty real.  He is naturally funny as his comments about raising a teenage daughter were very amusing and showed a side of him that struck a chord of "every man" significance and humility.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> Apparently Russell Wilson SUCKS!!!  He was not voted to the Pro Bowl.  This shows what the NFL media understands about Russell Wilson and the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> This overlook practically gaurantees that the Hawks will win Super Bowl 49.
> 
> Nothing like being slighted drives the Seahawks to excellence.  Now the whole team will rally behind our QB and play their asses off to make sure our little Russy get's a prize at the end of the season.



I've always said they should wait for the year to be over before they decide such things.


----------



## HUGGY

Marshawn Lynch fined over eleven thousand dollars for grabbing his junk at end of long run last weekend.


----------



## Papageorgio

Classless move, gad he got fined.


----------



## antiquity

Lynch did the same thing in the Beast Mode run against New Orleans in a playoff game a couple year ago and didn't get fined.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Classless move, gad he got fined.



How "gad" were you?


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classless move, gad he got fined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How "gad" were you?
Click to expand...

Very gad, these guys are pros, they need to act like they have been to the end zone before.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classless move, gad he got fined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How "gad" were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very gad, these guys are pros, they need to act like they have been to the end zone before.
Click to expand...


Lynch leads the NFL in TDs with 16.  Tied in rushing with Dallas's Murray at 12 and 4 receiving whereas Murray has zero receiving TDs.

I think it is safe to assume Lynch has a more intimate relationship with the goal line than any player in the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so huggy,you being right there in the heart of seattle,i would think you would have heard the rational on what is carrols crazy decision to use a white boy in special team punts and kickoff.white boys dont have the speed to be a game changer in those situations like tate and harvin did,why not use someone like richardson? someone with some speed to break open a game?


----------



## HUGGY

I don't think Carroll is worried about "breaking open a game".  

The Seahawk Special Teams definitely took a turn for the worse when we lost Tate and got rid of Harvin.

There was a lot of talk about who would step up and fill the void in returns.  Thomas, Sherman, among others seemed anxious to expand their skills into that arena.  As it played out I believe Carroll had too much turmoil when Harvin was shown the door and shortly after Carroll made a concerted effort to solidify what the identity of the team was.  Frankly because of the unrest and the injuries we had our hands full.  It was then that the Hawks went through a bit of a skid winning only half of their opportunities.

So...Pete opted to just have the SP NOT lose games as opposed to making it the focal point in adding points.  He is satisfied that we don't commit turnovers and keep relatively good field position on punts and KOs.  

The longish drives that have become the norm seem to have been a benefit as the other teams have become worn out on D by the third and 4th QTRs.  

I believe that Carroll and the coaches see that Thomas and Sherman are far more valuable on Defense than losing them on a KO or Punt return could justify.

Personally I don't care if we call fair catches for the rest of the season as long as we don't muff any.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I don't think Carroll is worried about "breaking open a game".
> 
> The Seahawk Special Teams definitely took a turn for the worse when we lost Tate and got rid of Harvin.
> 
> There was a lot of talk about who would step up and fill the void in returns.  Thomas, Sherman, among others seemed anxious to expand their skills into that arena.  As it played out I believe Carroll had too much turmoil when Harvin was shown the door and shortly after Carroll made a concerted effort to solidify what the identity of the team was.  Frankly because of the unrest and the injuries we had our hands full.  It was then that the Hawks went through a bit of a skid winning only half of their opportunities.
> 
> So...Pete opted to just have the SP NOT lose games as opposed to making it the focal point in adding points.  He is satisfied that we don't commit turnovers and keep relatively good field position on punts and KOs.
> 
> The longish drives that have become the norm seem to have been a benefit as the other teams have become worn out on D by the third and 4th QTRs.
> 
> I believe that Carroll and the coaches see that Thomas and Sherman are far more valuable on Defense than losing them on a KO or Punt return could justify.
> 
> Personally I don't care if we call fair catches for the rest of the season as long as we don't muff any.


i guess that was a factor in his decision on walters,while not having the speed to be a breakway threat,maybe he is the most reliable hands on guy who doesnt muff catches and kickoffs so that makes sense.I havent seen him drop any punts and thats probably all carrol is concerned about knowing his defense can win games for him.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classless move, gad he got fined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How "gad" were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very gad, these guys are pros, they need to act like they have been to the end zone before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch leads the NFL in TDs with 16.  Tied in rushing with Dallas's Murray at 12 and 4 receiving whereas Murray has zero receiving TDs.
> 
> I think it is safe to assume Lynch has a more intimate relationship with the goal line than any player in the NFL.
Click to expand...


So why does he act like a dick when he gets there?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classless move, gad he got fined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How "gad" were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very gad, these guys are pros, they need to act like they have been to the end zone before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch leads the NFL in TDs with 16.  Tied in rushing with Dallas's Murray at 12 and 4 receiving whereas Murray has zero receiving TDs.
> 
> I think it is safe to assume Lynch has a more intimate relationship with the goal line than any player in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why does he act like a dick when he gets there?
Click to expand...


Unlike Sherman that got his college opportunity and made the best of it with an excellent education I don't believe Lynch sees himself as anything but a guy from the hood with exceptional physical talent that is better used on a football field than beating peoples asses in drug war disputes.  I think Marshawn Lynch is a thug.  In that I agree with him.  I believe he will be content to have all his financial worries taken care of for the remainder of his life after football and in fair trade be the "masta's biggest badest nigga" until he chooses to end the relationship.  

He says it himself..  "It's all about that action boss"  

I think it's about all he can do to stay away from alcohol and drugs ...probably mostly pot and keep his nose clean while having the most fun a guy from the hood can have in his late twenties.

I think Marshawn has anger management issues that he resolves on the football field.  He clearly runs with a football as angry as anyone I have seen in a very long time.  

He probably doesn't have a really high IQ but he is smart enough to understand what he can and can't get away with and willing to pay what it costs to be a goof.  

One never hears him crying about fines.  

I'm just happy he isn't waiting in dark alleys to beat the crap out of snobbish White OR Black guys just for the fuck of it.

He has brought much to the Seahawks.  His swagger on the field is now legendary.  

He is the only RB I've seen where his opponents fight to lend him a hand getting to his feet while ignoring their own team mates.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Seahawks are sucking really good.


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks may SUCK...  but at least our owner didn't just guarantee we will be the NFC West punching bag for the next decade !!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> The Hawks may SUCK...  but at least our owner didn't just guarantee we will be the NFC West punching bag for the next decade !!!


very true.unlike the ravens owner,he actually thinks ahead to make sure he doesnt lose key important players to keep their dynasty intact.

btw hug,this last game just confirms what I been saying that their offense is not that great and  shows as well  that the hawks defense was not all that great either.yes they held the Lambs to 2 field goals but they allowed them to march down the filed as well.you cant count on romo throwing an interception at the worst time of the game like washed up has been hill did setting up excellent field position for a touchdown,yes he has metldowns but he is having a career year this year,nor can you count on a dallas receiver not taking care of the ball allowing a hawks defender to strip it from their hands and take it in for a touchdown.

the cowboys could make it a very close game,.they have their beast mode murray.Like Lynch,he makes things happen.


----------



## HUGGY

Y'all can downplay the significance of having HFA throughout and the weakest seed to play in their next game but me...I have confidence in the team that just won 8 out of their last nine.

If getting the #1 seed was so easy..every team would have done it.

Now the Hawks DON'T have the toughest schedule for the next 6 games like they did previously.

Now the table is stacked in the Seahawk's favor.

Now the difficulty of travel and strength of schedule falls on all but the Hawks.

Say what you will but if Dallas goes to Green Bay they will lose and I don't see Aaron Rodgers having any more luck in the NFC Championship game than he did in the first game of the season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Y'all can downplay the significance of having HFA throughout and the weakest seed to play in their next game but me...I have confidence in the team that just won 8 out of their last nine.
> 
> If getting the #1 seed was so easy..every team would have done it.
> 
> Now the Hawks DON'T have the toughest schedule for the next 6 games like they did previously.
> 
> Now the table is stacked in the Seahawk's favor.
> 
> Now the difficulty of travel and strength of schedule falls on all but the Hawks.
> 
> Say what you will but if Dallas goes to Green Bay they will lose and I don't see Aaron Rodgers having any more luck in the NFC Championship game than he did in the first game of the season.



Looks like lady luck is on the Hawks side again this year.had their not been major injurys to players on those teams,it would have been tough for the hawks to win those games down the stretch like most people said it would.

when we found out who the quarterbacks were going to be in the last 5 games of the year,i think everybody pretty much changed their minds that they would not win down the strectch when they were stuck at 3-3. I did at least anyways. nobody back then could have predicted that the seahawks would be facing a cardinals team playing against a 2nd stringer at home  and a third string quarterback, or that the eagles would be playing with a washed up has been backup.

now with the niners,as you recall,I was with you from the very beginning of the year obviously on that one  when I agreed with you before the season began it would be a long year for the niners,i never swayed on that one.Kappy has become a flash in the pan just like kordell stewart of the steelers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of the steelers huggy,you never replied to this which is you mentioned the only QB in the AFC you wish would go to the superbowl so your hawks could embarrass them other than brady is rivers.how come the steelers are not at the front of the list? I would think you would want them ahead of the chargers or pats to get your revenge against them since the officials game them their first superbowl victory in over 25 years?


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Neil N. Blowme said:


> I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.


I thought i heard that the lions travel to dallas to play the fagboys this weekend,is that right/


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

9/11 inside job said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i heard that the lions travel to dallas to play the fagboys this weekend,is that right/
Click to expand...


Yes.  Sunday afternoon in Dallas.  I'm hoping Lions.


----------



## Montrovant

Neil N. Blowme said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i heard that the lions travel to dallas to play the fagboys this weekend,is that right/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sunday afternoon in Dallas.  I'm hoping Lions.
Click to expand...


Suh got himself suspended for the game, stepping on Aaron Rogers.  I have to wonder about the intelligence of the man to keep doing those kinds of things.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Montrovant said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i heard that the lions travel to dallas to play the fagboys this weekend,is that right/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sunday afternoon in Dallas.  I'm hoping Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suh got himself suspended for the game, stepping on Aaron Rogers.  I have to wonder about the intelligence of the man to keep doing those kinds of things.
Click to expand...


All it takes is one selfish idiot.  He hurt his team.  That's why the Seahawks got rid of


Montrovant said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i heard that the lions travel to dallas to play the fagboys this weekend,is that right/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sunday afternoon in Dallas.  I'm hoping Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suh got himself suspended for the game, stepping on Aaron Rogers.  I have to wonder about the intelligence of the man to keep doing those kinds of things.
Click to expand...


Selfish player.  That's why the Seahawks unloaded Percy Harvin.  Very talented but poison to the team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i heard that the lions travel to dallas to play the fagboys this weekend,is that right/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sunday afternoon in Dallas.  I'm hoping Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suh got himself suspended for the game, stepping on Aaron Rogers.  I have to wonder about the intelligence of the man to keep doing those kinds of things.
Click to expand...

the NFL is a joke.If they don't kick him out of the league after that,then the NFL will really have become a joke and I don't put it past them to let him come back and play next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i heard that the lions travel to dallas to play the fagboys this weekend,is that right/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sunday afternoon in Dallas.  I'm hoping Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suh got himself suspended for the game, stepping on Aaron Rogers.  I have to wonder about the intelligence of the man to keep doing those kinds of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All it takes is one selfish idiot.  He hurt his team.  That's why the Seahawks got rid of
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to watch the Lions vs Cowboys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought i heard that the lions travel to dallas to play the fagboys this weekend,is that right/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sunday afternoon in Dallas.  I'm hoping Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suh got himself suspended for the game, stepping on Aaron Rogers.  I have to wonder about the intelligence of the man to keep doing those kinds of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selfish player.  That's why the Seahawks unloaded Percy Harvin.  Very talented but poison to the team.
Click to expand...

Yeah the seahawks have a first class organization.He was a cancer to the team.It took guts for them to get rid of him during a year they were trying to repeat.


----------



## HUGGY

Best Defensive play EEVVAAAAHHHH  !!!!!!

That play right on the goal line where Thomas knocks the ball out of the offensive dudes hands just as he is an inch from the goal line and the ball goes into and out of the end zone...  

Saves a game changing TD and the ball goes to the Seahawks on the 20...  

Best EVER !!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still waiting for your reply huggy to post #73.


----------



## HUGGY




----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Best Defensive play EEVVAAAAHHHH  !!!!!!
> 
> That play right on the goal line where Thomas knocks the ball out of the offensive dudes hands just as he is an inch from the goal line and the ball goes into and out of the end zone...
> 
> Saves a game changing TD and the ball goes to the Seahawks on the 20...
> 
> Best EVER !!!!



That was a fantastic play by ET.  What I am always amazed by is that fans of other teams always think that plays like that, or "The Tip" in the NFC Championship, etc are accidents.  No....the Seahawks run drills specifically for situations like that. That chop to create that fumble wasn't a fluke.  It was a heads up play where Thomas was making a conscious decision to create a turnover.  The Seahawks do it all the time.

We will have to see how it play out.  I am not ready to anoint the 'Hawks as the best defense ever just yet.  They are in the conversation with the '85 Bears, the 200 Ravens, the Purple People Eaters.....this Seahawks defense is right there with them but they still have to prove it once and for all.  Another Super Bowl win with a dominant defensive performance and I don't think anyone can really argue against it anymore


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best Defensive play EEVVAAAAHHHH  !!!!!!
> 
> That play right on the goal line where Thomas knocks the ball out of the offensive dudes hands just as he is an inch from the goal line and the ball goes into and out of the end zone...
> 
> Saves a game changing TD and the ball goes to the Seahawks on the 20...
> 
> Best EVER !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fantastic play by ET.  What I am always amazed by is that fans of other teams always think that plays like that, or "The Tip" in the NFC Championship, etc are accidents.  No....the Seahawks run drills specifically for situations like that. That chop to create that fumble wasn't a fluke.  It was a heads up play where Thomas was making a conscious decision to create a turnover.  The Seahawks do it all the time.
> 
> We will have to see how it play out.  I am not ready to anoint the 'Hawks as the best defense ever just yet.  They are in the conversation with the '85 Bears, the 200 Ravens, the Purple People Eaters.....this Seahawks defense is right there with them but they still have to prove it once and for all.  Another Super Bowl win with a dominant defensive performance and I don't think anyone can really argue against it anymore
Click to expand...


I've never really gotten into the "best ever" conversation because different eras had different conditions and rules to play under. 

One thing I'm pretty certain about is that Bobby Wagner, Kam Chancellor, Earl Thomas and Richard Sherman would have been defensive standouts in any NFL decade or era.  A few individuals on the line would have made just about any team as well Like Irving and Bennett.

Best ever?  Like you said.. if the Hawks win this season's Super Bowl and handle Tom Brady and the Patriots in the same fashion as they did Peyton Manning and the Broncos last season there will be a lot of talk about who was the best ever.

Few fans understand the importance of a play like the one Thomas pulled off.  Like you said they see it as a fluke...an aberration ..True one almost never sees a play like that executed on purpose with the surgical skill displayed by Mr Thomas.

The Hawks have this certain skill they work on called the 6" punch.  Carroll elaborated on it in this week's press conference.  It is somewhat akin to a Marshall arts strike.  It involves releasing an enormous amount of energy in a short field of space concentrating on the expected position of the ball...etc.. Chancellor, Thomas, Wagner, Wright, and Smith are very good at applying this type of ball punch.  It has been used many times over the last couple of seasons resulting in many recovered fumbles.


----------



## Montrovant

Because the Seahawks are the only team to practice things like tip drills or punching out the ball........  

Just because they may be good at it (and considering Seattle was tied for 6th in forced fumbles and 18th in interceptions, how much better at it are they?) doesn't mean it's something other teams don't work on.


----------



## BluePhantom

Montrovant said:


> Because the Seahawks are the only team to practice things like tip drills or punching out the ball........
> 
> Just because they may be good at it (and considering Seattle was tied for 6th in forced fumbles and 18th in interceptions, how much better at it are they?) doesn't mean it's something other teams don't work on.



They are low on interceptions because teams have stopped trying to pass on the Seahawks. Employing a passing strategy against the Seahawks is the fastest way to lose the game. I dont know if the Seahawks are the best defense ever...I think the jury is still out on that one but they are close...but there is no argument whatsoever that this is the best pass defense ever and in an era that favors the pass. 

The Legion of Boom is without argument the best secondary in the history of the NFL.  I don't know how you could argue against it at this point.  In regards to total defense....best defense ever....man it's close.  If the Seahawks keep dominating through a Super Bowl repeat there is no argument left. They have to get it done...they have to prove it....but if they repeat there is no longer any doubt


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Seahawks are the only team to practice things like tip drills or punching out the ball........
> 
> Just because they may be good at it (and considering Seattle was tied for 6th in forced fumbles and 18th in interceptions, how much better at it are they?) doesn't mean it's something other teams don't work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are low on interceptions because teams have stopped trying to pass on the Seahawks. Employing a passing strategy against the Seahawks is the fastest way to lose the game. I dont know if the Seahawks are the best defense ever...I think the jury is still out on that one but they are close...but there is no argument whatsoever that this is the best pass defense ever and in an era that favors the pass.
> 
> The Legion of Boom is without argument the best secondary in the history of the NFL.  I don't know how you could argue against it at this point.  In regards to total defense....best defense ever....man it's close.  If the Seahawks keep dominating through a Super Bowl repeat there is no argument left. They have to get it done...they have to prove it....but if they repeat there is no longer any doubt
Click to expand...


I think it has a lot to do with HOW they repeat if they do.  If they repeat with the same defensive authority that they showed against the NFL record breaking Broncos of last season then the conversation would be a valid discussion.  If New Eggland scores at will and the Hawks need to match them point for point in a great shoot out then the conversation about "best ever defense" would fall flat.


----------



## Montrovant

BluePhantom said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Seahawks are the only team to practice things like tip drills or punching out the ball........
> 
> Just because they may be good at it (and considering Seattle was tied for 6th in forced fumbles and 18th in interceptions, how much better at it are they?) doesn't mean it's something other teams don't work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are low on interceptions because teams have stopped trying to pass on the Seahawks. Employing a passing strategy against the Seahawks is the fastest way to lose the game. I dont know if the Seahawks are the best defense ever...I think the jury is still out on that one but they are close...but there is no argument whatsoever that this is the best pass defense ever and in an era that favors the pass.
> 
> The Legion of Boom is without argument the best secondary in the history of the NFL.  I don't know how you could argue against it at this point.  In regards to total defense....best defense ever....man it's close.  If the Seahawks keep dominating through a Super Bowl repeat there is no argument left. They have to get it done...they have to prove it....but if they repeat there is no longer any doubt
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about whether the Seahawks have a best ever kind of D.  What I said is that this discussion about how the Seahawks do things like tip drills or practicing knocking the ball loose, as though it is something unusual, is silly.  I would imagine every defense in the league, as well as college defenses, practices those kinds of things.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


>


i am going to assume that reply means YES you wish the steelers faced the seahawks again in the superbowl.its always hard trying to figure out your warped language you have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best Defensive play EEVVAAAAHHHH  !!!!!!
> 
> That play right on the goal line where Thomas knocks the ball out of the offensive dudes hands just as he is an inch from the goal line and the ball goes into and out of the end zone...
> 
> Saves a game changing TD and the ball goes to the Seahawks on the 20...
> 
> Best EVER !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fantastic play by ET.  What I am always amazed by is that fans of other teams always think that plays like that, or "The Tip" in the NFC Championship, etc are accidents.  No....the Seahawks run drills specifically for situations like that. That chop to create that fumble wasn't a fluke.  It was a heads up play where Thomas was making a conscious decision to create a turnover.  The Seahawks do it all the time.
> 
> We will have to see how it play out.  I am not ready to anoint the 'Hawks as the best defense ever just yet.  They are in the conversation with the '85 Bears, the 200 Ravens, the Purple People Eaters.....this Seahawks defense is right there with them but they still have to prove it once and for all.  Another Super Bowl win with a dominant defensive performance and I don't think anyone can really argue against it anymore
Click to expand...


dude how can you possibly leave out the steel curtain or the biggest sin of all,leaving out my LA RAMS fearsome foursome? shame on you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best Defensive play EEVVAAAAHHHH  !!!!!!
> 
> That play right on the goal line where Thomas knocks the ball out of the offensive dudes hands just as he is an inch from the goal line and the ball goes into and out of the end zone...
> 
> Saves a game changing TD and the ball goes to the Seahawks on the 20...
> 
> Best EVER !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fantastic play by ET.  What I am always amazed by is that fans of other teams always think that plays like that, or "The Tip" in the NFC Championship, etc are accidents.  No....the Seahawks run drills specifically for situations like that. That chop to create that fumble wasn't a fluke.  It was a heads up play where Thomas was making a conscious decision to create a turnover.  The Seahawks do it all the time.
> 
> We will have to see how it play out.  I am not ready to anoint the 'Hawks as the best defense ever just yet.  They are in the conversation with the '85 Bears, the 200 Ravens, the Purple People Eaters.....this Seahawks defense is right there with them but they still have to prove it once and for all.  Another Super Bowl win with a dominant defensive performance and I don't think anyone can really argue against it anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never really gotten into the "best ever" conversation because different eras had different conditions and rules to play under.
> 
> One thing I'm pretty certain about is that Bobby Wagner, Kam Chancellor, Earl Thomas and Richard Sherman would have been defensive standouts in any NFL decade or era.  A few individuals on the line would have made just about any team as well Like Irving and Bennett.
> 
> Best ever?  Like you said.. if the Hawks win this season's Super Bowl and handle Tom Brady and the Patriots in the same fashion as they did Peyton Manning and the Broncos last season there will be a lot of talk about who was the best ever.
> 
> Few fans understand the importance of a play like the one Thomas pulled off.  Like you said they see it as a fluke...an aberration ..True one almost never sees a play like that executed on purpose with the surgical skill displayed by Mr Thomas.
> 
> The Hawks have this certain skill they work on called the 6" punch.  Carroll elaborated on it in this week's press conference.  It is somewhat akin to a Marshall arts strike.  It involves releasing an enormous amount of energy in a short field of space concentrating on the expected position of the ball...etc.. Chancellor, Thomas, Wagner, Wright, and Smith are very good at applying this type of ball punch.  It has been used many times over the last couple of seasons resulting in many recovered fumbles.
Click to expand...

heck yeah if they shut out the pats offense like they did the donkeys,they will have no choice but to be in the conversation of best ever shutting down two future hall of famers.

man if the seahawks were playing under the same rules back then that the bear defense and the purple people eaters got to play under,there would be no question they are the best defense ever but this is a league now that favors offense over great defense so they make the rules much tougher for them now than back then.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best Defensive play EEVVAAAAHHHH  !!!!!!
> 
> That play right on the goal line where Thomas knocks the ball out of the offensive dudes hands just as he is an inch from the goal line and the ball goes into and out of the end zone...
> 
> Saves a game changing TD and the ball goes to the Seahawks on the 20...
> 
> Best EVER !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fantastic play by ET.  What I am always amazed by is that fans of other teams always think that plays like that, or "The Tip" in the NFC Championship, etc are accidents.  No....the Seahawks run drills specifically for situations like that. That chop to create that fumble wasn't a fluke.  It was a heads up play where Thomas was making a conscious decision to create a turnover.  The Seahawks do it all the time.
> 
> We will have to see how it play out.  I am not ready to anoint the 'Hawks as the best defense ever just yet.  They are in the conversation with the '85 Bears, the 200 Ravens, the Purple People Eaters.....this Seahawks defense is right there with them but they still have to prove it once and for all.  Another Super Bowl win with a dominant defensive performance and I don't think anyone can really argue against it anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude how can you possibly leave out the steel curtain or the biggest sin of all,leaving out my LA RAMS fearsome foursome? shame on you.
Click to expand...


What good did they do for the Rams, having never won a title with those 'fearsome four'. In fact the LA Rams haven't had a title since the mid 50's long before the merger.


----------



## HUGGY

A point of worry over the whole season.  Seattle lead the league in penalties received...by a lot.

Worse than that we gave up over a thousand yards in plays called back to get insult added to injury with the penalty.

In the last six qtrs the Hawks have given up one penalty per half.

If they keep that up ...this alone will be enough to make it impossible to be beaten at home during this playoff run.


----------



## BluePhantom

Montrovant said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Seahawks are the only team to practice things like tip drills or punching out the ball........
> 
> Just because they may be good at it (and considering Seattle was tied for 6th in forced fumbles and 18th in interceptions, how much better at it are they?) doesn't mean it's something other teams don't work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are low on interceptions because teams have stopped trying to pass on the Seahawks. Employing a passing strategy against the Seahawks is the fastest way to lose the game. I dont know if the Seahawks are the best defense ever...I think the jury is still out on that one but they are close...but there is no argument whatsoever that this is the best pass defense ever and in an era that favors the pass.
> 
> The Legion of Boom is without argument the best secondary in the history of the NFL.  I don't know how you could argue against it at this point.  In regards to total defense....best defense ever....man it's close.  If the Seahawks keep dominating through a Super Bowl repeat there is no argument left. They have to get it done...they have to prove it....but if they repeat there is no longer any doubt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about whether the Seahawks have a best ever kind of D.  What I said is that this discussion about how the Seahawks do things like tip drills or practicing knocking the ball loose, as though it is something unusual, is silly.  I would imagine every defense in the league, as well as college defenses, practices those kinds of things.
Click to expand...



Other teams practice it as well, of course, but from what I understand the Seahawks devote an entire day (every Thursday to be exact) to turnover drills. I don't think every team does *that*.  To some degree some turnovers are luck.  Fumble recoveries are mainly about how the ball bounces and who it happens to bounce to, for example. Last year the Seahawks got a lot of lucky bounces.  This year not so much.  That's just the way it goes.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> A point of worry over the whole season.  Seattle lead the league in penalties received...by a lot.
> 
> Worse than that we gave up over a thousand yards in plays called back to get insult added to injury with the penalty.
> 
> In the last six qtrs the Hawks have given up one penalty per half.
> 
> If they keep that up ...this alone will be enough to make it impossible to be beaten at home during this playoff run.




I have noticed that ever since Fieldgulls posted their analysis of penalties (Seahawks with the most penalties and Seahawks opponents with the least penalties - both by over a standard deviation) that the officiating crews have been calling it a lot closer. I also noticed that the media picked up on that analysis and commentators during games have referred to that analysis pointing out that for most of the season the refs were not "calling it both ways". Thanks be to Fieldgulls!


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Seahawks are the only team to practice things like tip drills or punching out the ball........
> 
> Just because they may be good at it (and considering Seattle was tied for 6th in forced fumbles and 18th in interceptions, how much better at it are they?) doesn't mean it's something other teams don't work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are low on interceptions because teams have stopped trying to pass on the Seahawks. Employing a passing strategy against the Seahawks is the fastest way to lose the game. I dont know if the Seahawks are the best defense ever...I think the jury is still out on that one but they are close...but there is no argument whatsoever that this is the best pass defense ever and in an era that favors the pass.
> 
> The Legion of Boom is without argument the best secondary in the history of the NFL.  I don't know how you could argue against it at this point.  In regards to total defense....best defense ever....man it's close.  If the Seahawks keep dominating through a Super Bowl repeat there is no argument left. They have to get it done...they have to prove it....but if they repeat there is no longer any doubt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with HOW they repeat if they do.  If they repeat with the same defensive authority that they showed against the NFL record breaking Broncos of last season then the conversation would be a valid discussion.  If New Eggland scores at will and the Hawks need to match them point for point in a great shoot out then the conversation about "best ever defense" would fall flat.
Click to expand...


I think that is a fair assessment. However I would argue that if their Super Bowl opponent (assuming they get there) scores at will the Seahawks probably will not repeat as champions. The Seahawks have an underrated offense for sure but not so underrated to suggest that they can stand toe to toe with an offensive super power in a shoot out,. I mentioned in an earlier post that throwing against the Seahawks is a quick way to lose the game.  On the flip side, if a team can force the Seahawks into an offensive battle...a shoot out...they have gone a long way toward winning the game. It's not because the Seahawks can't score (they are 10th in the NFL in scoring - they can score).  It's because they are not built for that type of situation.

I have discussed with several people Seattle's apparent lack of offensive productivity in the passing game in particular.  I hear people say how Wilson rarely throw for 300 yards.  My response is "thank god" because usually when a QB throws for 300 yards they lose (look it up). Usually QBs throw for those yards because their team is losing and they are airing it out hoping to catch up because they have no other choice. Seattle isn't often in that position so why throw when you can run and control the clock and wear down the opposing defense? It's not that Seattle _*can't *_throw, it's that they don't *have *to.  The point is that if you can get the Seahawks (or any team really) into a place where they *have *to throw they are pretty much dead as it is.


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Seahawks are the only team to practice things like tip drills or punching out the ball........
> 
> Just because they may be good at it (and considering Seattle was tied for 6th in forced fumbles and 18th in interceptions, how much better at it are they?) doesn't mean it's something other teams don't work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are low on interceptions because teams have stopped trying to pass on the Seahawks. Employing a passing strategy against the Seahawks is the fastest way to lose the game. I dont know if the Seahawks are the best defense ever...I think the jury is still out on that one but they are close...but there is no argument whatsoever that this is the best pass defense ever and in an era that favors the pass.
> 
> The Legion of Boom is without argument the best secondary in the history of the NFL.  I don't know how you could argue against it at this point.  In regards to total defense....best defense ever....man it's close.  If the Seahawks keep dominating through a Super Bowl repeat there is no argument left. They have to get it done...they have to prove it....but if they repeat there is no longer any doubt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with HOW they repeat if they do.  If they repeat with the same defensive authority that they showed against the NFL record breaking Broncos of last season then the conversation would be a valid discussion.  If New Eggland scores at will and the Hawks need to match them point for point in a great shoot out then the conversation about "best ever defense" would fall flat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is a fair assessment. However I would argue that if their Super Bowl opponent (assuming they get there) scores at will the Seahawks probably will not repeat as champions. The Seahawks have an underrated offense for sure but not so underrated to suggest that they can stand toe to toe with an offensive super power in a shoot out,. I mentioned in an earlier post that throwing against the Seahawks is a quick way to lose the game.  On the flip side, if a team can force the Seahawks into an offensive battle...a shoot out...they have gone a long way toward winning the game. It's not because the Seahawks can't score (they are 10th in the NFL in scoring - they can score).  It's because they are not built for that type of situation.
> 
> I have discussed with several people Seattle's apparent lack of offensive productivity in the passing game in particular.  I hear people say how Wilson rarely throw for 300 yards.  My response is "thank god" because usually when a QB throws for 300 yards they lose (look it up). Usually QBs throw for those yards because their team is losing and they are airing it out hoping to catch up because they have no other choice. Seattle isn't often in that position so why throw when you can run and control the clock and wear down the opposing defense? It's not that Seattle _*can't *_throw, it's that they don't *have *to.  The point is that if you can get the Seahawks (or any team really) into a place where they *have *to throw they are pretty much dead as it is.
Click to expand...


Allow me to amend my previous post by stating that by a "shoot out" I meant that the Hawks would allow say 3 TDs and  field goal to 28-31 points of their own.  A solid win but not the 6 plus points they gave up in their last six games.  

The win last February was by all considered a blow out allowing Denver to score 8 while scoring 43 themselves.

I believe the "conversation" would begin about best ever defenses if the Hawks make it to this season's Super Bowl and hold the AFC team to 12 points or less.  I believe it is important that to make the kind of a statement that will stand the test of time the Defense must prevent the AFC opponent to NO TDs on Offense.  If Wilson throws a pick six and the AFC team runs back a KO or a Punt for 14 points and kicks 4 field goals the score could be 26 points.  That said if the Defense allows no Offensive player to cross the goal line and Seattle still wins I believe they have proven enough of a point to be in the hunt for a place in history as one of the best defenses ever.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Seahawks are the only team to practice things like tip drills or punching out the ball........
> 
> Just because they may be good at it (and considering Seattle was tied for 6th in forced fumbles and 18th in interceptions, how much better at it are they?) doesn't mean it's something other teams don't work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are low on interceptions because teams have stopped trying to pass on the Seahawks. Employing a passing strategy against the Seahawks is the fastest way to lose the game. I dont know if the Seahawks are the best defense ever...I think the jury is still out on that one but they are close...but there is no argument whatsoever that this is the best pass defense ever and in an era that favors the pass.
> 
> The Legion of Boom is without argument the best secondary in the history of the NFL.  I don't know how you could argue against it at this point.  In regards to total defense....best defense ever....man it's close.  If the Seahawks keep dominating through a Super Bowl repeat there is no argument left. They have to get it done...they have to prove it....but if they repeat there is no longer any doubt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with HOW they repeat if they do.  If they repeat with the same defensive authority that they showed against the NFL record breaking Broncos of last season then the conversation would be a valid discussion.  If New Eggland scores at will and the Hawks need to match them point for point in a great shoot out then the conversation about "best ever defense" would fall flat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is a fair assessment. However I would argue that if their Super Bowl opponent (assuming they get there) scores at will the Seahawks probably will not repeat as champions. The Seahawks have an underrated offense for sure but not so underrated to suggest that they can stand toe to toe with an offensive super power in a shoot out,. I mentioned in an earlier post that throwing against the Seahawks is a quick way to lose the game.  On the flip side, if a team can force the Seahawks into an offensive battle...a shoot out...they have gone a long way toward winning the game. It's not because the Seahawks can't score (they are 10th in the NFL in scoring - they can score).  It's because they are not built for that type of situation.
> 
> I have discussed with several people Seattle's apparent lack of offensive productivity in the passing game in particular.  I hear people say how Wilson rarely throw for 300 yards.  My response is "thank god" because usually when a QB throws for 300 yards they lose (look it up). Usually QBs throw for those yards because their team is losing and they are airing it out hoping to catch up because they have no other choice. Seattle isn't often in that position so why throw when you can run and control the clock and wear down the opposing defense? It's not that Seattle _*can't *_throw, it's that they don't *have *to.  The point is that if you can get the Seahawks (or any team really) into a place where they *have *to throw they are pretty much dead as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allow me to amend my previous post by stating that by a "shoot out" I meant that the Hawks would allow say 3 TDs and  field goal to 28-31 points of their own.  A solid win but not the 6 plus points they gave up in their last six games.
> 
> The win last February was by all considered a blow out allowing Denver to score 8 while scoring 43 themselves.
> 
> I believe the "conversation" would begin about best ever defenses if the Hawks make it to this season's Super Bowl and hold the AFC team to 12 points or less.  I believe it is important that to make the kind of a statement that will stand the test of time the Defense must prevent the AFC opponent to NO TDs on Offense.  If Wilson throws a pick six and the AFC team runs back a KO or a Punt for 14 points and kicks 4 field goals the score could be 26 points.  That said if the Defense allows no Offensive player to cross the goal line and Seattle still wins I believe they have proven enough of a point to be in the hunt for a place in history as one of the best defenses ever.
Click to expand...


I think that is fair to some degree.  I personally think that if Seattle gets to the Super Bowl and faces an offensive powerhouse such as New England or Denver and they hold them to less than 12...you know they did that last year.  If they do it again it's just an exclamation point that I don't think can be ignored anymore.  I think they can allow a TD and still be in the conversation.  It's pretty rare that a Super Bowl team doesn't score a TD.  I am not sure what the benchmarks would be as far as yardage, scoring, turnovers....perhaps it will be like art vs. pornography...."we can't define it but we know it when we see it".  LOL. As I said earlier...I am comfortable putting the LOB in the category as the best defensive secondary ever. I think you can always make arguments for this team or that but Thomas, Sherman, Chancellor, Maxwell.....in the age of football where everything favors the receivers.  Can you imagine what those four would have done with the NFL rule book of the 80s or 70s?

In regards to the defense as a whole...I agree...we need to see it again.  We need to see them put the exclamation point on their claim. If they do....then I don't think it's a question of "are they in the conversation as one of them best".  I think the conversation turns to "are they THE best".


----------



## BluePhantom

Just a follow up Huggy and I think this is important.  A few years ago the Seahawks announced their "all-Seahawks team".  It was the best players at every position throughout Seahawks history.  It had Cortez Kennedy at DT, Steve Largent at WR, Dave Brown at corner, Shaun Alexander at RB (this was before the Lynch era)...all the names you would expect. And there was an interview with Matt Hasselbeck about it and the reporter asked him if that team could be beat and I loved Hasselbeck's response.  He asked "well what rule book are we using?"   He asked "are we using the rule book from today or the rule book from 1984 when Kenny Easley was free to take people's heads off?"  

That question matters when you try to evaluate "the best of all time"


----------



## HUGGY

Just a fun little video..check out Wilson's trick accuracy passes... Even Coach Carroll gets in on the action with a remarkable long pass through a basketball hoop.  Some of Wilson's timing throws are just unbelievable.  He makes those old QB competitions they used to show look like child play.


----------



## HUGGY

Damn !!!!

I'm SOOOoooo...  friggin STOKED about this weekend...

Cam Newton...  I would like to introduce you to how Kam Chancellor plays in Century Link..


----------



## HUGGY

Been over to the Packers popular site.

They are some brave souls over there.  

Most truly believe that Rodgers, even a gimpy Rodgers, can bring em an NFC Championship against the best Defense in the league.

It's kinda sad really.


----------



## Judicial review

HUGGY said:


> Been over to the Packers popular site.
> 
> They are some brave souls over there.
> 
> Most truly believe that Rodgers, even a gimpy Rodgers, can bring em an NFC Championship against the best Defense in the league.
> 
> It's kinda sad really.



Rogers is that good.  However, Cobb and mathews are also damn good.  All 3 will need to play their best game in a wile to beat seatle.  It not in their favor, but they can do it.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Been over to the Packers popular site.
> 
> They are some brave souls over there.
> 
> Most truly believe that Rodgers, even a gimpy Rodgers, can bring em an NFC Championship against the best Defense in the league.
> 
> It's kinda sad really.



Rodgers is, in many ways, the successor to Manning and Brady as the cream of the QB crop.  He's a guy who can put an offense on his back, as the saying goes, to win games.  He's also been exceptionally successful in his career, not just in terms of his team winning but in individual accomplishments.  He's often considered the best QB in the league.  So to think that he can, even somewhat hurt, still be the driving force for Green Bay to win the game is pretty much expected.

I think it's unlikely, particularly with the game in Seattle.  Still, if Seattle once again lets their opponent keep the game close until the 4th quarter, it's possible that Rodgers finds some magic to pull out a win.


----------



## HUGGY

Lawyer Malloy, former Seahawk, is on the radio right now giving an interview.  He was one of Kam Chancellor's first mentors. Interesting insights into Chancellor's development as an NFL player and a Seahawk.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Lawyer Malloy, former Seahawk, is on the radio right now giving an interview.  He was one of Kam Chancellor's first mentors. Interesting insights into Chancellor's development as an NFL player and a Seahawk.



What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyer Malloy, former Seahawk, is on the radio right now giving an interview.  He was one of Kam Chancellor's first mentors. Interesting insights into Chancellor's development as an NFL player and a Seahawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.
Click to expand...


The Seahawks are in surprisingly good cap shape.  I would suggest fieldgulls.com...they have some fantastic salary cap breakdowns over there.  The short answer to your question is that either Marshawn Lynch or Byron Maxwell will probably have to go next year but that's about it.  They have enough cap space to give Wilson his check and also sign Bobby Wagner and a couple other players, but the price will be Lynch of Maxwell.  They can't pay them both...if they do it will be salary cap wizardry.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyer Malloy, former Seahawk, is on the radio right now giving an interview.  He was one of Kam Chancellor's first mentors. Interesting insights into Chancellor's development as an NFL player and a Seahawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.
Click to expand...


I keep hearing how they will have to start looking hard at the payroll and one of the first speculated to go is Maxwell and then unless there is a significant re-evaluation of Bobby Wagner's contract...him.

Both of these guys are critical to the success of the Defense and I fear a significant drop off of our strength if they are forced to be cut out of the payroll.

On the other hand they raise the funds allowed to pay players every season so Schneider will have some wiggle room to retain our talent.

Wilson will get paid.  No doubt about it. I'm certain that he will structure his contract to be as cap friendly as possible.  He is very smart.  I can't see him cutting off his nose to spite his face.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyer Malloy, former Seahawk, is on the radio right now giving an interview.  He was one of Kam Chancellor's first mentors. Interesting insights into Chancellor's development as an NFL player and a Seahawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing how they will have to start looking hard at the payroll and one of the first speculated to go is Maxwell and then unless there is a significant re-evaluation of Bobby Wagner's contract...him.
> 
> Both of these guys are critical to the success of the Defense and I fear a significant drop off of our strength if they are forced to be cut out of the payroll.
> 
> On the other hand they raise the funds allowed to pay players every season so Schneider will have some wiggle room to retain our talent.
> 
> Wilson will get paid.  No doubt about it. I'm certain that he will structure his contract to be as cap friendly as possible.  He is very smart.  I can't see him cutting off his nose to spite his face.
Click to expand...


No way we are letting Wagner go.  We can re-sign Maxwell if we cut Lynch apparently. Personally I would rather have Maxwell for four more years than Lynch for one, but the flip side of that argument is that the drop off between Lynch and Christine Michael is a lot more than the drop off between Maxwell and Tharold Simon (even though Simon hard a pretty rough time of it against Carolina).  I honestly don't know what Seattle will do but if there is one thing we have come to expect it is the unexpected with Pete and John so....who the hell knows


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyer Malloy, former Seahawk, is on the radio right now giving an interview.  He was one of Kam Chancellor's first mentors. Interesting insights into Chancellor's development as an NFL player and a Seahawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing how they will have to start looking hard at the payroll and one of the first speculated to go is Maxwell and then unless there is a significant re-evaluation of Bobby Wagner's contract...him.
> 
> Both of these guys are critical to the success of the Defense and I fear a significant drop off of our strength if they are forced to be cut out of the payroll.
> 
> On the other hand they raise the funds allowed to pay players every season so Schneider will have some wiggle room to retain our talent.
> 
> Wilson will get paid.  No doubt about it. I'm certain that he will structure his contract to be as cap friendly as possible.  He is very smart.  I can't see him cutting off his nose to spite his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way we are letting Wagner go.  We can re-sign Maxwell if we cut Lynch apparently. Personally I would rather have Maxwell for four more years than Lynch for one, but the flip side of that argument is that the drop off between Lynch and Christine Michael is a lot more than the drop off between Maxwell and Tharold Simon (even though Simon hard a pretty rough time of it against Carolina).  I honestly don't know what Seattle will do but if there is one thing we have come to expect it is the unexpected with Pete and John so....who the hell knows
Click to expand...


I agree that Wagner is a huge part of the excellence that is the Seahawk Defense.

I am not sure that Christine Michael is the answer to what the Hawks would do without Lynch.  I'm pretty sure they will put up with Lynch's idiosyncrasies as long as he is willing play

Maxwell is a perfect opposite to Sherman.  He is faster and a better athlete in general.  If he only had Sherman's knack for high-pointing the flight of the ball when it gets within his reach.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyer Malloy, former Seahawk, is on the radio right now giving an interview.  He was one of Kam Chancellor's first mentors. Interesting insights into Chancellor's development as an NFL player and a Seahawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing how they will have to start looking hard at the payroll and one of the first speculated to go is Maxwell and then unless there is a significant re-evaluation of Bobby Wagner's contract...him.
> 
> Both of these guys are critical to the success of the Defense and I fear a significant drop off of our strength if they are forced to be cut out of the payroll.
> 
> On the other hand they raise the funds allowed to pay players every season so Schneider will have some wiggle room to retain our talent.
> 
> Wilson will get paid.  No doubt about it. I'm certain that he will structure his contract to be as cap friendly as possible.  He is very smart.  I can't see him cutting off his nose to spite his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way we are letting Wagner go.  We can re-sign Maxwell if we cut Lynch apparently. Personally I would rather have Maxwell for four more years than Lynch for one, but the flip side of that argument is that the drop off between Lynch and Christine Michael is a lot more than the drop off between Maxwell and Tharold Simon (even though Simon hard a pretty rough time of it against Carolina).  I honestly don't know what Seattle will do but if there is one thing we have come to expect it is the unexpected with Pete and John so....who the hell knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Wagner is a huge part of the excellence that is the Seahawk Defense.
> 
> I am not sure that Christine Michael is the answer to what the Hawks would do without Lynch.  I'm pretty sure they will put up with Lynch's idiosyncrasies as long as he is willing play
> 
> Maxwell is a perfect opposite to Sherman.  He is faster and a better athlete in general.  If he only had Sherman's knack for high-pointing the flight of the ball when it gets within his reach.
Click to expand...



Yeah there is only one Beast.   Michael could be a good back but he is more like Shaun Alexander in that his game is quickness, explosiveness, and a burst of speed.  He goes down easily like Alexander did. Lynch just leaves his cleat marks in your face, although he has a great first juke and shift, If we could sign Lynch to an extension and lower his cap hit allowing us to re-sign Maxwell that would be best.  If I was in charge and had to choose I would keep Maxwell just because of the longevity and the ages


----------



## BluePhantom

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyer Malloy, former Seahawk, is on the radio right now giving an interview.  He was one of Kam Chancellor's first mentors. Interesting insights into Chancellor's development as an NFL player and a Seahawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing how they will have to start looking hard at the payroll and one of the first speculated to go is Maxwell and then unless there is a significant re-evaluation of Bobby Wagner's contract...him.
> 
> Both of these guys are critical to the success of the Defense and I fear a significant drop off of our strength if they are forced to be cut out of the payroll.
> 
> On the other hand they raise the funds allowed to pay players every season so Schneider will have some wiggle room to retain our talent.
> 
> Wilson will get paid.  No doubt about it. I'm certain that he will structure his contract to be as cap friendly as possible.  He is very smart.  I can't see him cutting off his nose to spite his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way we are letting Wagner go.  We can re-sign Maxwell if we cut Lynch apparently. Personally I would rather have Maxwell for four more years than Lynch for one, but the flip side of that argument is that the drop off between Lynch and Christine Michael is a lot more than the drop off between Maxwell and Tharold Simon (even though Simon hard a pretty rough time of it against Carolina).  I honestly don't know what Seattle will do but if there is one thing we have come to expect it is the unexpected with Pete and John so....who the hell knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Wagner is a huge part of the excellence that is the Seahawk Defense.
> 
> I am not sure that Christine Michael is the answer to what the Hawks would do without Lynch.  I'm pretty sure they will put up with Lynch's idiosyncrasies as long as he is willing play
> 
> Maxwell is a perfect opposite to Sherman.  He is faster and a better athlete in general.  If he only had Sherman's knack for high-pointing the flight of the ball when it gets within his reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is only one Beast.   Michael could be a good back but he is more like Shaun Alexander in that his game is quickness, explosiveness, and a burst of speed.  He goes down easily like Alexander did. Lynch just leaves his cleat marks in your face, although he has a great first juke and shift, If we could sign Lynch to an extension and lower his cap hit allowing us to re-sign Maxwell that would be best.  If I was in charge and had to choose I would keep Maxwell just because of the longevity and the ages
Click to expand...


However.....even though Simon struggled last week I think the fact that Maxwell got sick at the last moment and Simon was just thrust in there had something to do with that.  I have seen some good stuff from Simon.  He has shown flashes.  With a full camp and adequate time training as a starter I think he *may *be as good as Maxwell.  But I love Maxwell too...he is so much better than Brandon Browner.  The LOB has never been this good. I don't know.  What do you think?


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing how they will have to start looking hard at the payroll and one of the first speculated to go is Maxwell and then unless there is a significant re-evaluation of Bobby Wagner's contract...him.
> 
> Both of these guys are critical to the success of the Defense and I fear a significant drop off of our strength if they are forced to be cut out of the payroll.
> 
> On the other hand they raise the funds allowed to pay players every season so Schneider will have some wiggle room to retain our talent.
> 
> Wilson will get paid.  No doubt about it. I'm certain that he will structure his contract to be as cap friendly as possible.  He is very smart.  I can't see him cutting off his nose to spite his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way we are letting Wagner go.  We can re-sign Maxwell if we cut Lynch apparently. Personally I would rather have Maxwell for four more years than Lynch for one, but the flip side of that argument is that the drop off between Lynch and Christine Michael is a lot more than the drop off between Maxwell and Tharold Simon (even though Simon hard a pretty rough time of it against Carolina).  I honestly don't know what Seattle will do but if there is one thing we have come to expect it is the unexpected with Pete and John so....who the hell knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Wagner is a huge part of the excellence that is the Seahawk Defense.
> 
> I am not sure that Christine Michael is the answer to what the Hawks would do without Lynch.  I'm pretty sure they will put up with Lynch's idiosyncrasies as long as he is willing play
> 
> Maxwell is a perfect opposite to Sherman.  He is faster and a better athlete in general.  If he only had Sherman's knack for high-pointing the flight of the ball when it gets within his reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is only one Beast.   Michael could be a good back but he is more like Shaun Alexander in that his game is quickness, explosiveness, and a burst of speed.  He goes down easily like Alexander did. Lynch just leaves his cleat marks in your face, although he has a great first juke and shift, If we could sign Lynch to an extension and lower his cap hit allowing us to re-sign Maxwell that would be best.  If I was in charge and had to choose I would keep Maxwell just because of the longevity and the ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However.....even though Simon struggled last week I think the fact that Maxwell got sick at the last moment and Simon was just thrust in there had something to do with that.  I have seen some good stuff from Simon.  He has shown flashes.  With a full camp and adequate time training as a starter I think he *may *be as good as Maxwell.  But I love Maxwell too...he is so much better than Brandon Browner.  The LOB has never been this good. I don't know.  What do you think?
Click to expand...


Maxwell had been sick for several days.   It's my understanding he is well now and he has his strength back. We can expect strong play at both corners Sunday.  I predict that Chancellor and Thomas, the Safeties, will represent the LOB in respectable fashion and be the difference setting the tone in the first half.  If our coverage is dominant Rodgers will either have to eat the ball or take too many chances forcing it into small holes.  That is what makes Sherman's juices flow like Pavlov's dogs.  He will be salivating.


----------



## antiquity

At the beginning of the year when Seattle played Green Bay, Maxwell was picked on by Rodgers and Nelson with a lot of success. But as the year has progressed I think Maxwell is the most improved player on the Seahawks roster. Simon may turn into another one of Carroll's wonder picks and I hope he is right, but right now Maxwell is needed to hold off Nelson on the left side if that is the way they line up again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What changes do you think the Seahawks are going to need to take after they resign Wilson, he should get top dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing how they will have to start looking hard at the payroll and one of the first speculated to go is Maxwell and then unless there is a significant re-evaluation of Bobby Wagner's contract...him.
> 
> Both of these guys are critical to the success of the Defense and I fear a significant drop off of our strength if they are forced to be cut out of the payroll.
> 
> On the other hand they raise the funds allowed to pay players every season so Schneider will have some wiggle room to retain our talent.
> 
> Wilson will get paid.  No doubt about it. I'm certain that he will structure his contract to be as cap friendly as possible.  He is very smart.  I can't see him cutting off his nose to spite his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way we are letting Wagner go.  We can re-sign Maxwell if we cut Lynch apparently. Personally I would rather have Maxwell for four more years than Lynch for one, but the flip side of that argument is that the drop off between Lynch and Christine Michael is a lot more than the drop off between Maxwell and Tharold Simon (even though Simon hard a pretty rough time of it against Carolina).  I honestly don't know what Seattle will do but if there is one thing we have come to expect it is the unexpected with Pete and John so....who the hell knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Wagner is a huge part of the excellence that is the Seahawk Defense.
> 
> I am not sure that Christine Michael is the answer to what the Hawks would do without Lynch.  I'm pretty sure they will put up with Lynch's idiosyncrasies as long as he is willing play
> 
> Maxwell is a perfect opposite to Sherman.  He is faster and a better athlete in general.  If he only had Sherman's knack for high-pointing the flight of the ball when it gets within his reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is only one Beast.   Michael could be a good back but he is more like Shaun Alexander in that his game is quickness, explosiveness, and a burst of speed.  He goes down easily like Alexander did. Lynch just leaves his cleat marks in your face, although he has a great first juke and shift, If we could sign Lynch to an extension and lower his cap hit allowing us to re-sign Maxwell that would be best.  If I was in charge and had to choose I would keep Maxwell just because of the longevity and the ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However.....even though Simon struggled last week I think the fact that Maxwell got sick at the last moment and Simon was just thrust in there had something to do with that.  I have seen some good stuff from Simon.  He has shown flashes.  With a full camp and adequate time training as a starter I think he *may *be as good as Maxwell.  But I love Maxwell too...he is so much better than Brandon Browner.  The LOB has never been this good. I don't know.  What do you think?
Click to expand...


speaking of simon,I remember in last weeks seahawks game him coing in because of an injury to one of the starters in the secondary but I don't remember seeing any of their regular starters out or hearing who the injury was to that forced them to put him in and boy did he struggle,that guy that he replaced cannot afford to get hurt tomorrow or in the superbowl.


----------



## HUGGY

Rodgers may still be able to wing it up a gooses ass at 40 yards but he won't have the time or the timing to do it tomorrow.

Don't forget that we do have help with Thomas and Chancellor and when Rodgers feels he must bail often as not it won't be WHEN he might have wanted to if his calf was mooing well.


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  Oh Huggy, you must be absolutely freaking out right about now!   Poor baby!


----------



## ChrisL

Now Seattle got an interception.  Lol!  This game is crazy.


----------



## Montrovant

Crap, I was watching the little one and forgot to turn on the game.  How did it end up 19-7?  Wilson threw 4 picks?!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Crap, I was watching the little one and forgot to turn on the game.  How did it end up 19-7?  Wilson threw 4 picks?!



It is 22 to 19 for the Seahawks now. It turned into quite an exciting game after all.  The Seahawks may have just won the game here!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I was watching the little one and forgot to turn on the game.  How did it end up 19-7?  Wilson threw 4 picks?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 22 to 19 for the Seahawks now. It turned into quite an exciting game after all.  The Seahawks may have just won the game here!
Click to expand...


The Seahawks went and scored after I turned on the game.

The Packers could have just won had that one defender simply knocked the ball down on the 2 point conversion.  I have no idea at all what he was thinking, the ball was in the air for a long time and he clearly saw it coming, but froze.

I also have no idea why the Packers kicked the tying FG with so much time left.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I was watching the little one and forgot to turn on the game.  How did it end up 19-7?  Wilson threw 4 picks?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 22 to 19 for the Seahawks now. It turned into quite an exciting game after all.  The Seahawks may have just won the game here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks went and scored after I turned on the game.
> 
> The Packers could have just won had that one defender simply knocked the ball down on the 2 point conversion.  I have no idea at all what he was thinking, the ball was in the air for a long time and he clearly saw it coming, but froze.
> 
> I also have no idea why the Packers kicked the tying FG with so much time left.
Click to expand...


Were you routing for the Packers?


----------



## Montrovant

I wonder why it was so easy for Seattle to score those 2 TDs at the end when they apparently couldn't do it earlier in the game.  Green Bay looked clueless defensively for the little I've watched of the game!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I was watching the little one and forgot to turn on the game.  How did it end up 19-7?  Wilson threw 4 picks?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 22 to 19 for the Seahawks now. It turned into quite an exciting game after all.  The Seahawks may have just won the game here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks went and scored after I turned on the game.
> 
> The Packers could have just won had that one defender simply knocked the ball down on the 2 point conversion.  I have no idea at all what he was thinking, the ball was in the air for a long time and he clearly saw it coming, but froze.
> 
> I also have no idea why the Packers kicked the tying FG with so much time left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you routing for the Packers?
Click to expand...


I'm not exactly rooting for them.  I wouldn't be displeased if they won, though.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I wonder why it was so easy for Seattle to score those 2 TDs at the end when they apparently couldn't do it earlier in the game.  Green Bay looked clueless defensively for the little I've watched of the game!



I guess they kind of choked up.  At the beginning, both teams really looked not so great.  Lol.  After halftime, things really started to pick up and get more exciting though.    Just seems like The Seahawks were able to remain composed and pull of the win!  Also, Aaron Rodgers ankle was looking a bit unstable.  I'm not sure how much of an impact that would have had on the game though.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Seattle wins 28 22 in over time.


----------



## Montrovant

Wow, that was pretty pathetic.  The only thing I saw of this game was Seattle completely dominating, it's hard to believe Green Bay was up by 12 that late in the game from the little I saw.


----------



## Montrovant

I wonder : worst choke in NFC Championship history?


----------



## Zander

Wilson is crying like a toddler.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I wonder : worst choke in NFC Championship history?



Well, the first half was pretty much dominated by GB, although both teams seemed a little off their game during the first half.  The Seahawks QB had a 0 QB rating during that time.     It was 12 to goose egg, IIRC.  

I'm getting psyched for the Patriots game now though!  Pats versus Colts.  This should be a good one!


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Crap, I was watching the little one and forgot to turn on the game.  How did it end up 19-7?  Wilson threw 4 picks?!



It ended well.  Thanks.


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Wilson is crying like a toddler.




I know... What a puss bag.


----------



## rightwinger

Congrats Huggy

Seattle and Wilson are true champions who never quit

Best comeback I ever saw


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Congrats Huggy
> 
> Seattle and Wilson are true champions who never quit
> 
> Best comeback I ever saw



Thanks.  It's true.  There is no quit in the Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## Mr. H.

Grrrrr.....


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Huggy
> 
> Seattle and Wilson are true champions who never quit
> 
> Best comeback I ever saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  It's true.  There is no quit in the Seattle Seahawks.
Click to expand...


You've got to admit though, Huggy, you got lucky on that 2 point play.  There's no good reason Clinton-Dix (I think that's the defender that was there) didn't make a play on the ball.  He saw it with all kinds of time left.

Regardless, yes, amazing comeback.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Huggy
> 
> Seattle and Wilson are true champions who never quit
> 
> Best comeback I ever saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  It's true.  There is no quit in the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got to admit though, Huggy, you got lucky on that 2 point play.  There's no good reason Clinton-Dix (I think that's the defender that was there) didn't make a play on the ball.  He saw it with all kinds of time left.
> 
> Regardless, yes, amazing comeback.
Click to expand...


A great comeback like that deserves to prevail as much as getting a 19-0 lead.  

The lesson is that you don't EVER give up.  As long as there is some time left on the clock and an unshakable will to win in your heart ...you have a chance.


----------



## HUGGY

YAAAAAAWWWNNNN.....  Is it just me ???...or does this NFL season just seem to keep going on...and on...and on...  ???


----------



## ChrisL

Patriots really kicked some arses all over the field tonight.    Superbowl!!!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seattle does indeed suck. That game today was a total embarrassment for them. They should be showering GB with gifts for giving them a win cause they sure as hell didn't earn it.


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seattle does indeed suck. That game today was a total embarrassment for them. They should be showering GB with gifts for giving them a win cause they sure as hell didn't earn it.



I think Rodgers is gay...he would probably just settle for a shower with the Hawks.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm so embarrassed.  No reason really.  I hear humility is good for one's character.


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seattle does indeed suck. That game today was a total embarrassment for them. They should be showering GB with gifts for giving them a win cause they sure as hell didn't earn it.



Seattle showered Green Bay with gifts in the first half.


----------



## Zander

The Seafags were lucky today. They squeaked by,  based on LUCK. 

The Pats DOMINATED LUCK and won by skill. 

They'll do the same to Seattle....take it to the bank.


----------



## antiquity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seattle does indeed suck. That game today was a total embarrassment for them. They should be showering GB with gifts for giving them a win cause they sure as hell didn't earn it.



I can't understand your reasoning...true Seattle had five turnovers, but actually Seattle controlled the game for the most part. Seattle had more first down (20-19), more total yardage (397-306) more rushing yardage (194-135), more passing yardage (203-171) and in the end had the fortitude to pull the game out.
If anyone should be embarrassed it was Green Bay who squandered scoring chance after scoring chance, who own scored one touchdown to Seattle's three.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle does indeed suck. That game today was a total embarrassment for them. They should be showering GB with gifts for giving them a win cause they sure as hell didn't earn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand your reasoning...true Seattle had five turnovers, but actually Seattle controlled the game for the most part. Seattle had more first down (20-19), more total yardage (397-306) more rushing yardage (194-135), more passing yardage (203-171) and in the end had the fortitude to pull the game out.
> If anyone should be embarrassed it was Green Bay who squandered scoring chance after scoring chance, who own scored one touchdown to Seattle's three.
Click to expand...


I think there was embarrassment to go around.  It's just worse for Green Bay since they'll have to deal with it at home while Seattle is at the Super Bowl.


----------



## BluePhantom

Zander said:


> The Seafags were lucky today. They squeaked by,  based on LUCK.
> 
> The Pats DOMINATED LUCK and won by skill.
> 
> They'll do the same to Seattle....take it to the bank.



Ridiculous.  Seattle took advantage of the opportunities Green Bay gave them and they made their own opportunities.  Green Bay didn't.  Seattle turned the ball over 5 times.  They gave Green Bay starting drive position in Seattle territory three times.  Four times the Packers got inside the Seattle 30 yard line in the first half. They gave Green Bay a 2nd and goal on the 1....and the Packers walked away with 9 points on those opportunities.

When the game was on the line, Seattle took advantage of their opportunities by putting the ball in the end zone three times on three consecutive drives. 

Seattle took full advantage of what Green Bay gave them, and Seattle kept Green Bay from taking full advantage of what Seattle gave them


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle does indeed suck. That game today was a total embarrassment for them. They should be showering GB with gifts for giving them a win cause they sure as hell didn't earn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand your reasoning...true Seattle had five turnovers, but actually Seattle controlled the game for the most part. Seattle had more first down (20-19), more total yardage (397-306) more rushing yardage (194-135), more passing yardage (203-171) and in the end had the fortitude to pull the game out.
> If anyone should be embarrassed it was Green Bay who squandered scoring chance after scoring chance, who own scored one touchdown to Seattle's three.
Click to expand...


But Green Bay was the better team doncha know.


----------



## HUGGY

If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.

I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.

It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now. 

Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!  

The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..  

Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!



Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.

And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.



You don't have to do that, Huggy.  I certainly don't expect that.  If there wasn't this stupid ball scandal, this all would probably be a lot more fun.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to do that, Huggy.  I certainly don't expect that.  If there wasn't this stupid ball scandal, this all would probably be a lot more fun.
Click to expand...


It is stupid.

We should be talking about what it took both teams to make it this far.

Ya there was some luck...but mostly incredible skills.   What the Seahawks did in the last five minutes against Green Bay was legendary.

The Patriots held one of the premier passers in the AFC to a single digit game.  Say what you want but both teams belong to be in Sunday's game and anybody that says different doesn't know what the hell they are talking about.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.
> 
> And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.
Click to expand...


I'm just saying Crabtree's skills have dropped off.  He used to be clutch.  Now he is not.  and Vernon Davis has dropped off as well.

Hell's Bell's!!!  I want the 9ers to be a great team.  They helped make the NFC West the best division in professional football.

This season's record was an embarrassment.


----------



## Dot Com

Looks like he could be right. 

Richard Sherman Patriots won t be punished because of conflict of interest Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.
> 
> And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying Crabtree's skills have dropped off.  He used to be clutch.  Now he is not.  and Vernon Davis has dropped off as well.
> 
> Hell's Bell's!!!  I want the 9ers to be a great team.  They helped make the NFC West the best division in professional football.
> 
> This season's record was an embarrassment.
Click to expand...


I don't think their skills have dropped off.  I think the offense was simply bad overall last year.  Running game or passing game, the team was out of synch all year.  And with Crabtree, he took quite a while before he had the kind of 'breakout' year the Niners drafted him for.  So it isn't like he's been a clutch player for a long time.

I'm still very much in 'wait and see' mode with the Niners now.  I am hopeful that having multiple former head coaches on their coaching staff will help, but otherwise there isn't a lot to go on as far as what to be optimistic about.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.
> 
> And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying Crabtree's skills have dropped off.  He used to be clutch.  Now he is not.  and Vernon Davis has dropped off as well.
> 
> Hell's Bell's!!!  I want the 9ers to be a great team.  They helped make the NFC West the best division in professional football.
> 
> This season's record was an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think their skills have dropped off.  I think the offense was simply bad overall last year.  Running game or passing game, the team was out of synch all year.  And with Crabtree, he took quite a while before he had the kind of 'breakout' year the Niners drafted him for.  So it isn't like he's been a clutch player for a long time.
> 
> I'm still very much in 'wait and see' mode with the Niners now.  I am hopeful that having multiple former head coaches on their coaching staff will help, but otherwise there isn't a lot to go on as far as what to be optimistic about.
Click to expand...


Well as an interested outsider I was shocked that Harbaugh and the owners couldn't iron out their differences.  Christ he had more success than any coach in the NFC West but Carroll.  What can any new coach do that is better?  

Ya the 9ers had a horrrible season by the standards set the previous three seasons but shit happens.  Kaepernick is the problem.  He just screwed the pooch in too many clutch situations.  It's not like they got blown out much.  They weren't anybody's doormat.  

Harbaugh is a great coach.  He should have been allowed to right the ship with at least one more make or break season.  

I think what the 9ers SHOULD have done is find a great mentor for Colin. Someone that could help him even out his highs and lows.  Right now it's all about Kaepernick's success if he remains the starting QB.  The team has the experience to get right back in it.  It's just your QB that needs a crash course in confidence.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.
> 
> And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying Crabtree's skills have dropped off.  He used to be clutch.  Now he is not.  and Vernon Davis has dropped off as well.
> 
> Hell's Bell's!!!  I want the 9ers to be a great team.  They helped make the NFC West the best division in professional football.
> 
> This season's record was an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think their skills have dropped off.  I think the offense was simply bad overall last year.  Running game or passing game, the team was out of synch all year.  And with Crabtree, he took quite a while before he had the kind of 'breakout' year the Niners drafted him for.  So it isn't like he's been a clutch player for a long time.
> 
> I'm still very much in 'wait and see' mode with the Niners now.  I am hopeful that having multiple former head coaches on their coaching staff will help, but otherwise there isn't a lot to go on as far as what to be optimistic about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well as an interested outsider I was shocked that Harbaugh and the owners couldn't iron out their differences.  Christ he had more success than any coach in the NFC West but Carroll.  What can any new coach do that is better?
> 
> Ya the 9ers had a horrrible season by the standards set the previous three seasons but shit happens.  Kaepernick is the problem.  He just screwed the pooch in too many clutch situations.  It's not like they got blown out much.  They weren't anybody's doormat.
> 
> Harbaugh is a great coach.  He should have been allowed to right the ship with at least one more make or break season.
> 
> I think what the 9ers SHOULD have done is find a great mentor for Colin. Someone that could help him even out his highs and lows.  Right now it's all about Kaepernick's success if he remains the starting QB.  The team has the experience to get right back in it.  It's just your QB that needs a crash course in confidence.
Click to expand...


Plenty of Niners fans wish that Harbaugh could have remained as coach.  It's worrisome, considering all the bad media that York has gotten.  It doesn't help that I tend to the pessimistic, too.


----------



## HUGGY

Hawks will definitely suck with Graham on the team. He still has to beat out Willson to start.


----------



## HUGGY

*The Seahawks have added the depth in the middle of their defensive line that they’ve been looking for by signing former Cleveland Browns nose tackle Ahtyba Rubin.*








With the signing of Ahtyba Rubin, the Seahawks now have two of the five interior linemen who have the most tackles in the NFL from the start of the 2011 season through nine games in the 2014 season – when nose tackle Brandon Mebane went down with a season-ending hamstring injury:

*Player, team* *Tackles*
Domata Peko, Bengals 204
Jurrell Casey, Titans 196
Ahtyba Rubin, Browns  195
Linval Joseph, Vikings 193
Brandon Mebane, Seahawks 177
Nose tackle Ahtyba Rubin signs with Seahawks

When Brandon Mebain went down in the Cowboys game the Hawks D-Line was in tatters.  Now with Mebane AND Rubin on board There will be no RB putting up anything close to 100 yards.  This is a huge upgrade for the Hawks.  It takes the pressure off of the LOB to cover for runs.  This makes the whole defensive  scheme more effective.  Schneider is doing a brilliant job filling holes every season.  As of now it appears the Hawks will be #1 in run defense this season to go with a #1 in pass defense.  Avril and Bennett must be licking their chops in anticipation of coming in off the edges for a sack-a-thon all season long.  THIS is shaping up as possibly the best Defense in NFL history.


----------



## HUGGY

HUGGY said:


> Hawks will definitely suck with Graham on the team. He still has to beat out Willson to start.



At least Willson can/will block.  All Graham does is catch passes for TDs.  How SELFISH is THAT???


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.
> 
> And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying Crabtree's skills have dropped off.  He used to be clutch.  Now he is not.  and Vernon Davis has dropped off as well.
> 
> Hell's Bell's!!!  I want the 9ers to be a great team.  They helped make the NFC West the best division in professional football.
> 
> This season's record was an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think their skills have dropped off.  I think the offense was simply bad overall last year.  Running game or passing game, the team was out of synch all year.  And with Crabtree, he took quite a while before he had the kind of 'breakout' year the Niners drafted him for.  So it isn't like he's been a clutch player for a long time.
> 
> I'm still very much in 'wait and see' mode with the Niners now.  I am hopeful that having multiple former head coaches on their coaching staff will help, but otherwise there isn't a lot to go on as far as what to be optimistic take about.
Click to expand...


Now Gore is gone and Crabtree is supposed to leave the team also. The offense cupboard is looking bare. Ballke claims they have complete confidence in Kaepernick.   It's usually the kiss of death when the owner has to chime in.

The 9er defense has been decimated in the off season depending on how you look at it.  The positive outlook for the 9er D is that there will be half a dozen or more new faces starting.  LBs are all gone.  D-Line is half of what it used to be.  There is no way to tell what kind of D Santa Clara will have until after pre-season and they have established a depth chart they can depend on.  It might take several games to completely shake out the pecking order with that many replacements.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.
> 
> And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying Crabtree's skills have dropped off.  He used to be clutch.  Now he is not.  and Vernon Davis has dropped off as well.
> 
> Hell's Bell's!!!  I want the 9ers to be a great team.  They helped make the NFC West the best division in professional football.
> 
> This season's record was an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think their skills have dropped off.  I think the offense was simply bad overall last year.  Running game or passing game, the team was out of synch all year.  And with Crabtree, he took quite a while before he had the kind of 'breakout' year the Niners drafted him for.  So it isn't like he's been a clutch player for a long time.
> 
> I'm still very much in 'wait and see' mode with the Niners now.  I am hopeful that having multiple former head coaches on their coaching staff will help, but otherwise there isn't a lot to go on as far as what to be optimistic take about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Gore is gone and Crabtree is supposed to leave the team also. The offense cupboard is looking bare. Ballke claims they have complete confidence in Kaepernick.   It's usually the kiss of death when the owner has to chime in.
> 
> The 9er defense has been decimated in the off season depending on how you look at it.  The positive outlook for the 9er D is that there will be half a dozen or more new faces starting.  LBs are all gone.  D-Line is half of what it used to be.  There is no way to tell what kind of D Santa Clara will have until after pre-season and they have established a depth chart they can depend on.  It might take several games to completely shake out the pecking order with that many replacements.
Click to expand...


It's been like a sudden rebuild with the losses to free agency and retirements.  Who knows what the Niners will look like this year?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.
> 
> And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying Crabtree's skills have dropped off.  He used to be clutch.  Now he is not.  and Vernon Davis has dropped off as well.
> 
> Hell's Bell's!!!  I want the 9ers to be a great team.  They helped make the NFC West the best division in professional football.
> 
> This season's record was an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think their skills have dropped off.  I think the offense was simply bad overall last year.  Running game or passing game, the team was out of synch all year.  And with Crabtree, he took quite a while before he had the kind of 'breakout' year the Niners drafted him for.  So it isn't like he's been a clutch player for a long time.
> 
> I'm still very much in 'wait and see' mode with the Niners now.  I am hopeful that having multiple former head coaches on their coaching staff will help, but otherwise there isn't a lot to go on as far as what to be optimistic take about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Gore is gone and Crabtree is supposed to leave the team also. The offense cupboard is looking bare. Ballke claims they have complete confidence in Kaepernick.   It's usually the kiss of death when the owner has to chime in.
> 
> The 9er defense has been decimated in the off season depending on how you look at it.  The positive outlook for the 9er D is that there will be half a dozen or more new faces starting.  LBs are all gone.  D-Line is half of what it used to be.  There is no way to tell what kind of D Santa Clara will have until after pre-season and they have established a depth chart they can depend on.  It might take several games to completely shake out the pecking order with that many replacements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been like a sudden rebuild with the losses to free agency and retirements.  Who knows what the Niners will look like this year?
Click to expand...



It looks to me that much of the transformation in Santa Clara is founded in the inability of Harbaugh and the owner's representatives to just get along.  Getting rid of Jimmy Boi will likely be the turning point in the 9ers future slide into obscurity.  

Wasn't it just three seasons ago that the 9ers were playing in the Super Bowl?  This with the same cast of players they had last season.  

Harbaugh probably told them that they, the owners, didn't know shit about winning and now he has been proven right.

Jimmy was smart taking the college job.


----------



## HUGGY

Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?

Not likely.

AZ... NOT

Rams..seriously?

Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.

Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.

With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.



I wouldnt be so sure that the Cards cant. Had Palmer stayed healthy they whole season no way do the Hawks win the division and have homefield advantage.

as much as I hate the cards,If Palmer stays healthy this year and they dont have a lot of the same key injuries they had last year,look out.

Ariens did an amazing job with that team keeping them in the playoff hunt despite all the multiple key injuries they had.the fact they were down to their third string quarterback and they still made the playoffs,that team has some moxie and could be a very big threat this year if Carson stays healthy the whole year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins I will concede that the Patriots were the better team if it makes them feel any better.
> 
> I don't want to be selfish.  Now that the 9ers are starting over from scratch there is really no significant obstacle to the Hawks taking the NFC West for at least the next couple of seasons. Just having Kaepernick on the roster won't be enough.  Too many guys getting old on defense.  Stars like Crabtree past their prime..Boldin..same problem. What's left of their running game?  Gore?  Don't make me laugh.
> 
> It sucks!  We had a perfectly good nemesis in San Bona Vista or whatever the fuck they are calling themselves now.
> 
> Arizona ??   PPFFFTTT  !!!
> 
> The Rams?  They don't even know where they will be playing..
> 
> Lynch will strap on his laces again this coming season.  He is already under contract.  The way it's going with his fines and penalties he friggin can't afford to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you site Crabtree as a player past his prime?  He's young.  Boldin is an older guy, Justin Smith may not be back, Willis may become expendable because of salary issues, but Crabtree?  He's 27, he's pretty much right in his prime.  He might not get resigned, that's certainly possible, but age has little to do with it.
> 
> And as for the running game, I'm more concerned with the playcalling and O-line than the RB position.  I still hope Gore will return, but I think that Hyde will be at least an acceptable replacement if not, so long as the O-line can make some holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying Crabtree's skills have dropped off.  He used to be clutch.  Now he is not.  and Vernon Davis has dropped off as well.
> 
> Hell's Bell's!!!  I want the 9ers to be a great team.  They helped make the NFC West the best division in professional football.
> 
> This season's record was an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think their skills have dropped off.  I think the offense was simply bad overall last year.  Running game or passing game, the team was out of synch all year.  And with Crabtree, he took quite a while before he had the kind of 'breakout' year the Niners drafted him for.  So it isn't like he's been a clutch player for a long time.
> 
> I'm still very much in 'wait and see' mode with the Niners now.  I am hopeful that having multiple former head coaches on their coaching staff will help, but otherwise there isn't a lot to go on as far as what to be optimistic take about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Gore is gone and Crabtree is supposed to leave the team also. The offense cupboard is looking bare. Ballke claims they have complete confidence in Kaepernick.   It's usually the kiss of death when the owner has to chime in.
> 
> The 9er defense has been decimated in the off season depending on how you look at it.  The positive outlook for the 9er D is that there will be half a dozen or more new faces starting.  LBs are all gone.  D-Line is half of what it used to be.  There is no way to tell what kind of D Santa Clara will have until after pre-season and they have established a depth chart they can depend on.  It might take several games to completely shake out the pecking order with that many replacements.
Click to expand...


very true.thats the kiss of death that the niners are worried when they start saying the line-I have complete confidence in him.


----------



## HUGGY

Last season the Percy Harvin issue caused a cancer in the Hawks LR AND on the field.  As bold as the move was by Carroll to sign him it was an even bolder move to kick him to the curb and get back to Seahawk football.

The LOB will be back as great as ever. Nearly ALL the important pieces in the best Defense in the NFL is back and still young but another year smarter.

Wilson will be in his fourth season.  Need I say more?  With Graham on board Wilson's numbers will soar.  There just won't be enough or good enough Defensive players on ANY team to prevent the holes that Russell will have to throw to.  Even Kearse and Baldwin will benefit from Graham's presence.

Lynch will be back again.  He has shown no signs of getting too old for the game.

Did I mention Jimmy Graham?  Yes of course I did.  He is PERFECTLY suited to those plays where Wilson extends the play and is looking for the 6' 7" 265 lb TE/WR to find open spaces for those lobs 20-30 yards down field of which Russell is already the best at in the NFL.

Also the red zone which has been a little "iffy" for the Hawks will be more of a lock with JG.

I agree AZ will be good but "good" won't cut it this season in the NFC West.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well they'll be me merely good if they have the same kind of injurys they had last year no doubt but if they stay away from key injurys like that this time especially with Palmer,i see them as being great.

Thats true though that the Hawks will be a force to be reckoned with again for another superbowl title.Had they stood pat and not done anything I dont think they would make it back but with Graham in there,that offense will be something else.

Graham wont be a cancer either in  the LR or on the field.He is way too much of a pro and leader and will never bad mouth Wilson or refuse to go out on the field to take plays off.

Harvin was impersonating Randy Moss.

Willson is a good  tight end but to make it back this year to the superbowl again,they really needed someone in their receiving core who was GREAT and Graham is that man.HE is an impact player who can stretch the field for an offense.

 Having a leader like Graham in there will give the Seahawks the kind of offense they were hoping to have with Harvin


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.



If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
Click to expand...


Maybe.  Rodgers is very injury prone.  I haven't really studied the Pack recently.  As in the case of the Patriots in the Super Bowl the Packers played a very damaged LOB in the NFC Championship.  If they run up against a healthy Seahawk Defense it wouldn't even be close.  The game in Seattle earlier in the season was more indicative of what would typically happen.  36-16 Hawks.


----------



## HUGGY

Seahawks will be sucking on the beaches in Hawaii this week.

Most of the Seahawk's skill players have hit the beaches in Hawaii for this week.  Let the chemistry begin.  What is missing is Michael Bennett on this trip to help smooth over the previous comments he has made which were somewhat derogatory towards Graham.  Whoops!  Bennett is already in Hawaii with his family.  

I was wondering how many other NFL QBs will be taking their team mates to some exotic resort this spring to work on team chemistry and run drills.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Seahawks will be sucking on the beaches in Hawaii this week.
> 
> Most of the Seahawk's skill players have hit the beaches in Hawaii for this week.  Let the chemistry begin.  What is missing is Michael Bennett on this trip to help smooth over the previous comments he has made which were somewhat derogatory towards Graham.  Whoops!  Bennett is already in Hawaii with his family.
> 
> I was wondering how many other NFL QBs will be taking their team mates to some exotic resort this spring to work on team chemistry and run drills.



Oh I imagine the Bennett / Graham situation will go something like this.

_Graham_: "Hey Michael, I am not happy that you called me soft"

_Bennett_: "Prove me wrong by helping us get a ring."

_Graham_: "Fair enough"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
Click to expand...


I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol

With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.


----------



## HUGGY

Michael Bennett says Carson Palmer is soft.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol
> 
> With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.
Click to expand...


We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol
> 
> With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.
Click to expand...


I think the Hawk's DBs need to rethink their technique.  Chancellor, Thomas and Sherman all suffered upper body, shoulder and arm injuries throughout last season and the playoffs.  It may be that some of their aggressive methods are backfiring.  I won't be surprised if this season the trainers encouraged them to adjust how hard they use their arms and compensate with so.  me other technique.  How, I'm not sure but it was clear at the end of the playoffs it was obvious that going into the SB they were in no condition to play up to their usual skill levels.

When Maxwell's backup, Jeramy Lane who is normally Sherman's backup on the right side, broke his wrist covering opposite his normal position we had to stick the hapless Therod Simon in we were totally screwed.  Sherman, Thomas and Chancellor played heroically considering they should have all been recovering from major surgery at the time.  Actually I'm not certain of Lane's coverage on that play as it was an interception in the end zone and he broke his appendage being tackled on the Defense's right side of the field.

Suffice it to say that the health situation in the Hawk D Backfield was a clusterfuck of bubble gum, duct tape and baling wire.

Ya..Ya... Brady was the MVP blah...blah...blah..  His HERO'S effort was played out against a pack of cripples and in Simon's case someone that really didn't belong on the field in the first place.  He, Simon, doesn't have any right calling himself a member of the LOB.  He could rightfully become a founding member of the "Legion of WTF just happened?"


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol
> 
> With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Hawk's DBs need to rethink their technique.  Chancellor, Thomas and Sherman all suffered upper body, shoulder and arm injuries throughout last season and the playoffs.  It may be that some of their aggressive methods are backfiring.  I won't be surprised if this season the trainers encouraged them to adjust how hard they use their arms and compensate with so.  me other technique.  How, I'm not sure but it was clear at the end of the playoffs it was obvious that going into the SB they were in no condition to play up to their usual skill levels.
> 
> When Maxwell's backup, Jeramy Lane who is normally Sherman's backup on the right side, broke his wrist covering opposite his normal position we had to stick the hapless Therod Simon in we were totally screwed.  Sherman, Thomas and Chancellor played heroically considering they should have all been recovering from major surgery at the time.  Actually I'm not certain of Lane's coverage on that play as it was an interception in the end zone and he broke his appendage being tackled on the Defense's right side of the field.
> 
> Suffice it to say that the health situation in the Hawk D Backfield was a clusterfuck of bubble gum, duct tape and baling wire.
> 
> Ya..Ya... Brady was the MVP blah...blah...blah..  His HERO'S effort was played out against a pack of cripples and in Simon's case someone that really didn't belong on the field in the first place.  He, Simon, doesn't have any right calling himself a member of the LOB.  He could rightfully become a founding member of the "Legion of WTF just happened?"
Click to expand...



Well I still haven't made up my mind about Simon.  Remember that Simon was asked to play nickel in the super bowl and that is a very different position than a standard corner.  A standard corner can push his man to the edge and use the sidelines as an extra defender and as such doesn't need the ability to change direction quickly or get an early read on the route like a nickel back does.  That quick change of direction and such is exactly Jeremy Lane's skill set which is why he is such a fantastic nickel corner, but it's not Simon's skill set.  Hence he got torched in the super bowl.  But in a traditional corner role, he still might be ok.  We will see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol
> 
> With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.
Click to expand...

who else did the seahawks lose other than Malcomn Smith?


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol
> 
> With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who else did the seahawks lose other than Malcomn Smith?
Click to expand...



Well Byron Maxwell (that will hurt), O'Brien Schofield, Max Unger, and James Carpenter are the big ones.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Michael Bennett says Carson Palmer is soft.


At least he is NOW talking about Palmer instead of one of his teammates.lol 

If Palmer turns out to be brittle this year like Bradford and also doesnt last more than a few games in the season,then they should easily make it back again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any team in the NFC dethrone the Hawks?
> 
> Not likely.
> 
> AZ... NOT
> 
> Rams..seriously?
> 
> Santa Clara..this year they will give "rebuilding" a bad name.
> 
> Seahawks will again have HFA going into the playoffs.
> 
> With Jimmy Graham wearing a Hawk uni there will be no last second interception to save the AFC's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol
> 
> With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who else did the seahawks lose other than Malcomn Smith?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well Byron Maxwell (that will hurt), O'Brien Schofield, Max Unger, and James Carpenter are the big ones.
Click to expand...


They lost Carpenter and Maxwell as well? I did not know that.Unger I knew about but he was so injury prone it did not matter. Will be interesting then to see if Carpenters replacement can come in and have an immediate impact like Justin Britt did.

He was an upgrade to the one they lost last year and had an immediate impact.Maybe Schneider has someone else he feels confidant about as well and yeah that is so true,losing Maxwell could hurt them.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the NFC and not just the NFC West as your post would indicate, the Packers could make a run at being the SB representative from the conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol
> 
> With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who else did the seahawks lose other than Malcomn Smith?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well Byron Maxwell (that will hurt), O'Brien Schofield, Max Unger, and James Carpenter are the big ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lost Carpenter and Maxwell as well? I did not know that.Unger I knew about but he was so injury prone it did not matter. Will be interesting then to see if Carpenters replacement can come in and have an immediate impact like Justin Britt did.
> 
> He was an upgrade to the one they lost last year and had an immediate impact.Maybe Schneider has someone else he feels confidant about as well and yeah that is so true,losing Maxwell could hurt them.
Click to expand...


Well Britt did ok by the end of the year for a rookie.  Giacomini was better, but I think Britt will be a superior player in the long term.  Patrick Lewis will probably take over at center and I am ok with that.  he played well in relief last year and hopefully he will continue to get better.  He is not Unger, but I am ok with that.  I suppose Alvin Bailey would step in for Carpenter right now and he has played ok too.  So there are guys to plug in, but they have a lot to prove in my mind.  

We signed Cary Williams and Will Blackmon.  The latter I imagine will cover Lane until he is ready to go and the former will battle with Simon for the starting corner job.  Neither are Byron Maxwell though, but we will see.  We still have the draft and the second run of free agency so we will see how it goes, but Seattle has lost some important pieces and the replacements might do the job but they are all unproven.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think the packers will able to get over their meltdown they had against the Hawks in the NFC title game to make it that far this year.lol
> 
> With the Hawks getting Graham,as long as they stay away from major injuries again towards the end of the year,the only team that is a real threat to stopping them from going again  is the Cards and MAYBE the cowboys.Dont think so though,I think that was just a fluke year for them.we'll see.  If the Cards dont have the same major injuries they had last year,this could be their year for them in year three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who else did the seahawks lose other than Malcomn Smith?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well Byron Maxwell (that will hurt), O'Brien Schofield, Max Unger, and James Carpenter are the big ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lost Carpenter and Maxwell as well? I did not know that.Unger I knew about but he was so injury prone it did not matter. Will be interesting then to see if Carpenters replacement can come in and have an immediate impact like Justin Britt did.
> 
> He was an upgrade to the one they lost last year and had an immediate impact.Maybe Schneider has someone else he feels confidant about as well and yeah that is so true,losing Maxwell could hurt them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Britt did ok by the end of the year for a rookie.  Giacomini was better, but I think Britt will be a superior player in the long term.  Patrick Lewis will probably take over at center and I am ok with that.  he played well in relief last year and hopefully he will continue to get better.  He is not Unger, but I am ok with that.  I suppose Alvin Bailey would step in for Carpenter right now and he has played ok too.  So there are guys to plug in, but they have a lot to prove in my mind.
> 
> We signed Cary Williams and Will Blackmon.  The latter I imagine will cover Lane until he is ready to go and the former will battle with Simon for the starting corner job.  Neither are Byron Maxwell though, but we will see.  We still have the draft and the second run of free agency so we will see how it goes, but Seattle has lost some important pieces and the replacements might do the job but they are all unproven.
Click to expand...


yeah that was the player Giacomini.Britt in his second season I think will be better than him though.

Huggy  made the good point last year  that losing Giacomini and gaining Britt as a replacement was a major upgrade for them because Gia would always commit penaltys at the worst possible time in games for them  during the most crucial moments.


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks have lost few games for more than a TD in the last three years, maybe two , like one by ten and the worst by 11

My point is that if Graham plays half as good as he did for the Aints we will get at least half a dozen more TDs in the red zone and extend at least that many drives for FGs,  We should capitalize on at least two more wins than last season and go at least 14-2. 

With Sherman, Thomas and Chancellor healthy going into this season Maxwell's corner won't be that hard to fill.  Cary played pretty well for the Jets and Philly.  Blackmon has a lot of experience.  Both of them will learn a lot from our experienced DBs and the new DC came up through developing the DBs,  There should  be a strong emphasis on keeping the LOB elite.

Williams rarely lost sight of the the ball and usually only gave up receptions by playing too deep.  After watching the Saint's DBs whom almost NEVER were looking at the ball and had their backs to most opponents completions it is pretty clear why the Hawks DBs have been so successful. I don't blame Williams for playing cautiously as there was seldom a safety to play over his coverage.  A healthy Thomas and Chancellor can make a good Corner look great.  Maxwell didn't really play that well until last season.  He sucked two seasons ago.

I used to go ballistic on Sweezy also but damn if the guy really grew into a stout defender against the rush.  I expect him to improve his technique.  I keep forgetting that Carroll switched him from a defensive player to offense and that can take years to nail down.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to see how it all shakes out.  The Cardinals have lost some players but made some nice additions too.  Same with Seattle.  I am concerned about Seattle's corner and nickel backs as well as left guard.  The Rams are a sneaky team.  I don't know if they can challenge Seattle or Arizona but they can sure make themselves a pain in the ass for both.  49ers are done for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> who else did the seahawks lose other than Malcomn Smith?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well Byron Maxwell (that will hurt), O'Brien Schofield, Max Unger, and James Carpenter are the big ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lost Carpenter and Maxwell as well? I did not know that.Unger I knew about but he was so injury prone it did not matter. Will be interesting then to see if Carpenters replacement can come in and have an immediate impact like Justin Britt did.
> 
> He was an upgrade to the one they lost last year and had an immediate impact.Maybe Schneider has someone else he feels confidant about as well and yeah that is so true,losing Maxwell could hurt them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Britt did ok by the end of the year for a rookie.  Giacomini was better, but I think Britt will be a superior player in the long term.  Patrick Lewis will probably take over at center and I am ok with that.  he played well in relief last year and hopefully he will continue to get better.  He is not Unger, but I am ok with that.  I suppose Alvin Bailey would step in for Carpenter right now and he has played ok too.  So there are guys to plug in, but they have a lot to prove in my mind.
> 
> We signed Cary Williams and Will Blackmon.  The latter I imagine will cover Lane until he is ready to go and the former will battle with Simon for the starting corner job.  Neither are Byron Maxwell though, but we will see.  We still have the draft and the second run of free agency so we will see how it goes, but Seattle has lost some important pieces and the replacements might do the job but they are all unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that was the player Giacomini.Britt in his second season I think will be better than him though.
> 
> Huggy  made the good point last year  that losing Giacomini and gaining Britt as a replacement was a major upgrade for them because Gia would always commit penaltys at the worst possible time in games for them  during the most crucial moments.
Click to expand...



Early in the season he did, yeah.  Usually he had that cleaned up by the end of the year.  The problem was Giacomini plays with a mean streak and he lacks the natural skill to hold back and still be effective.  For him to be effective he has to go balls to the wall on every play which is exactly what he did.  That means a lot of flags but you don't dare ask him to dial it back or he will get rolled.  Britt will be an upgrade hopefully this coming year


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> The Hawks have lost few games for more than a TD in the last three years, maybe two , like one by ten and the worst by 11
> 
> My point is that if Graham plays half as good as he did for the Aints we will get at least half a dozen more TDs in the red zone and extend at least that many drives for FGs,  We should capitalize on at least two more wins than last season and go at least 14-2.
> 
> With Sherman, Thomas and Chancellor healthy going into this season Maxwell's corner won't be that hard to fill.  Cary played pretty well for the Jets and Philly.  Blackmon has a lot of experience.  Both of them will learn a lot from our experienced DBs and the new DC came up through developing the DBs,  There should  be a strong emphasis on keeping the LOB elite.
> 
> Williams rarely lost sight of the the ball and usually only gave up receptions by playing too deep.  After watching the Saint's DBs whom almost NEVER were looking at the ball and had their backs to most opponents completions it is pretty clear why the Hawks DBs have been so successful. I don't blame Williams for playing cautiously as there was seldom a safety to play over his coverage.  A healthy Thomas and Chancellor can make a good Corner look great.  Maxwell didn't really play that well until last season.  He sucked two seasons ago.
> 
> I used to go ballistic on Sweezy also but damn if the guy really grew into a stout defender against the rush.  I expect him to improve his technique.  I keep forgetting that Carroll switched him from a defensive player to offense and that can take years to nail down.




Maybe...we have a mother fucker of a schedule next year so 14-2 may be a bit much to expect.


----------



## HUGGY

One valuable lesson the Seahawks learned was that EVERY play matters.  Lockett playing WEAK and Kearse dropping his job against Browner on the rub cost the Hawks a friggin SB ring.  That punk Lockett should have at least got a hand on the ball to knock it down.  The one thing about the Seattle Seahawks is that they almost never make the same mistakes over and over like most teams do.  I can gaurandamtee that Ricardo won't be thrown any footballs on the one yard line again in a Seahawk Uniform.  AND Darrell Fucking Bevell will be damned sure who he puts in for personnel in critical plays.  Ya it still hurts.  I'm sure Bevell wakes up every night seeing that weak ass Lockett get tossed to the turf by a ROOKIE like a pussy rag doll.  GOOD!  I sincerely hope Darrell won't repeat THAT mistake again.  If it takes a few more sleepless nights then it will be worth it.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> One valuable lesson the Seahawks learned was that EVERY play matters.  Lockett playing WEAK and Kearse dropping his job against Browner on the rub cost the Hawks a friggin SB ring.  That punk Lockett should have at least got a hand on the ball to knock it down.  The one thing about the Seattle Seahawks is that they almost never make the same mistakes over and over like most teams do.  I can gaurandamtee that Ricardo won't be thrown any footballs on the one yard line again in a Seahawk Uniform.  AND Darrell Fucking Bevell will be damned sure who he puts in for personnel in critical plays.  Ya it still hurts.  I'm sure Bevell wakes up every night seeing that weak ass Lockett get tossed to the turf by a ROOKIE like a pussy rag doll.  GOOD!  I sincerely hope Darrell won't repeat THAT mistake again.  If it takes a few more sleepless nights then it will be worth it.



  We are Seahawk fans.  It will hurt forever.  It's just that the degree of pain will lessen in time.    It was ours...all fucking ours....and that DB just made the play of his life that he will probably never repeat in his entire career.  Instead of Lynch pumping the ball into the end zone and the Seahawks pumping their fists in the air with another ring, we are left pumping something else and that's just the way it is.


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks have lost few games for more than a TD in the last three years, maybe two , like one by ten and the worst by 11
> 
> My point is that if Graham plays half as good as he did for the Aints we will get at least half a dozen more TDs in the red zone and extend at least that many drives for FGs,  We should capitalize on at least two more wins than last season and go at least 14-2.
> 
> With Sherman, Thomas and Chancellor healthy going into this season Maxwell's corner won't be that hard to fill.  Cary played pretty well for the Jets and Philly.  Blackmon has a lot of experience.  Both of them will learn a lot from our experienced DBs and the new DC came up through developing the DBs,  There should  be a strong emphasis on keeping the LOB elite.
> 
> Williams rarely lost sight of the the ball and usually only gave up receptions by playing too deep.  After watching the Saint's DBs whom almost NEVER were looking at the ball and had their backs to most opponents completions it is pretty clear why the Hawks DBs have been so successful. I don't blame Williams for playing cautiously as there was seldom a safety to play over his coverage.  A healthy Thomas and Chancellor can make a good Corner look great.  Maxwell didn't really play that well until last season.  He sucked two seasons ago.
> 
> I used to go ballistic on Sweezy also but damn if the guy really grew into a stout defender against the rush.  I expect him to improve his technique.  I keep forgetting that Carroll switched him from a defensive player to offense and that can take years to nail down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...we have a mother fucker of a schedule next year so 14-2 may be a *bit much to expect*.
Click to expand...


WATCHOO talkin about Willis?  Petey got this thing in hand.  He found his diamond in the rough QB and we gonna ride this bitch till the wheels come off.  Don't get soft on us NOW!  Let the other teams cry about free agency and grovel at the bottom.  Our GM is pure ass genius.  He gave up a "good" center for one of the premier TE's in the NFL.  Christ onna cracker Sport! In the 6 games that Unger couldn't play cuz he had an "OWIE" we went 6-0.  It was practically the least uncovered position on the team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks have lost few games for more than a TD in the last three years, maybe two , like one by ten and the worst by 11
> 
> My point is that if Graham plays half as good as he did for the Aints we will get at least half a dozen more TDs in the red zone and extend at least that many drives for FGs,  We should capitalize on at least two more wins than last season and go at least 14-2.
> 
> With Sherman, Thomas and Chancellor healthy going into this season Maxwell's corner won't be that hard to fill.  Cary played pretty well for the Jets and Philly.  Blackmon has a lot of experience.  Both of them will learn a lot from our experienced DBs and the new DC came up through developing the DBs,  There should  be a strong emphasis on keeping the LOB elite.
> 
> Williams rarely lost sight of the the ball and usually only gave up receptions by playing too deep.  After watching the Saint's DBs whom almost NEVER were looking at the ball and had their backs to most opponents completions it is pretty clear why the Hawks DBs have been so successful. I don't blame Williams for playing cautiously as there was seldom a safety to play over his coverage.  A healthy Thomas and Chancellor can make a good Corner look great.  Maxwell didn't really play that well until last season.  He sucked two seasons ago.
> 
> I used to go ballistic on Sweezy also but damn if the guy really grew into a stout defender against the rush.  I expect him to improve his technique.  I keep forgetting that Carroll switched him from a defensive player to offense and that can take years to nail down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...we have a mother fucker of a schedule next year so 14-2 may be a bit much to expect.
Click to expand...


cant resist saying this but I have learned my lesson.with pete the cheat taking payoffs to throw  games it wont happen.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> One valuable lesson the Seahawks learned was that EVERY play matters.  Lockett playing WEAK and Kearse dropping his job against Browner on the rub cost the Hawks a friggin SB ring.  That punk Lockett should have at least got a hand on the ball to knock it down.  The one thing about the Seattle Seahawks is that they almost never make the same mistakes over and over like most teams do.  I can gaurandamtee that Ricardo won't be thrown any footballs on the one yard line again in a Seahawk Uniform.  AND Darrell Fucking Bevell will be damned sure who he puts in for personnel in critical plays.  Ya it still hurts.  I'm sure Bevell wakes up every night seeing that weak ass Lockett get tossed to the turf by a ROOKIE like a pussy rag doll.  GOOD!  I sincerely hope Darrell won't repeat THAT mistake again.  If it takes a few more sleepless nights then it will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are Seahawk fans.  It will hurt forever.  It's just that the degree of pain will lessen in time.    It was ours...all fucking ours....and that DB just made the play of his life that he will probably never repeat in his entire career.  Instead of Lynch pumping the ball into the end zone and the Seahawks pumping their fists in the air with another ring, we are left pumping something else and that's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


see post #831 WHY that happened. wakey wakey.

Callahan did the same thing with the raiders cause he wanted his buddy Gruden to win it all since he did not like many of the raider players, said some of the raider players and I agree with them.why would pete the cheat be any different than that A hole Callahan ? He isnt.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> One valuable lesson the Seahawks learned was that EVERY play matters.  Lockett playing WEAK and Kearse dropping his job against Browner on the rub cost the Hawks a friggin SB ring.  That punk Lockett should have at least got a hand on the ball to knock it down.  The one thing about the Seattle Seahawks is that they almost never make the same mistakes over and over like most teams do.  I can gaurandamtee that Ricardo won't be thrown any footballs on the one yard line again in a Seahawk Uniform.  AND Darrell Fucking Bevell will be damned sure who he puts in for personnel in critical plays.  Ya it still hurts.  I'm sure Bevell wakes up every night seeing that weak ass Lockett get tossed to the turf by a ROOKIE like a pussy rag doll.  GOOD!  I sincerely hope Darrell won't repeat THAT mistake again.  If it takes a few more sleepless nights then it will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are Seahawk fans.  It will hurt forever.  It's just that the degree of pain will lessen in time.    It was ours...all fucking ours....and that DB just made the play of his life that he will probably never repeat in his entire career.  Instead of Lynch pumping the ball into the end zone and the Seahawks pumping their fists in the air with another ring, we are left pumping something else and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see post #831 WHY that happened. wakey wakey.
> 
> Callahan did the same thing with the raiders cause he wanted his buddy Gruden to win it all said some of the raider players and I agree with them.why would pete the cheat be any different than Callahan a hole? He isnt.
Click to expand...



Oh stop it.  He didn't throw the game.  He made a stupid decision.  Sheesh. There always has to be a conspiracy.  Sometimes the most brilliant people in the world simply out-think themselves


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> One valuable lesson the Seahawks learned was that EVERY play matters.  Lockett playing WEAK and Kearse dropping his job against Browner on the rub cost the Hawks a friggin SB ring.  That punk Lockett should have at least got a hand on the ball to knock it down.  The one thing about the Seattle Seahawks is that they almost never make the same mistakes over and over like most teams do.  I can gaurandamtee that Ricardo won't be thrown any footballs on the one yard line again in a Seahawk Uniform.  AND Darrell Fucking Bevell will be damned sure who he puts in for personnel in critical plays.  Ya it still hurts.  I'm sure Bevell wakes up every night seeing that weak ass Lockett get tossed to the turf by a ROOKIE like a pussy rag doll.  GOOD!  I sincerely hope Darrell won't repeat THAT mistake again.  If it takes a few more sleepless nights then it will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are Seahawk fans.  It will hurt forever.  It's just that the degree of pain will lessen in time.    It was ours...all fucking ours....and that DB just made the play of his life that he will probably never repeat in his entire career.  Instead of Lynch pumping the ball into the end zone and the Seahawks pumping their fists in the air with another ring, we are left pumping something else and that's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


Butler wouldn't have busted a grape if we had our best receivers in on the catch.  Our #5????  WTF was Bevell thinking??
WE already KNEW that Browner would stick Kearse.  For Christ's sakes WE trained him to do that!  What we SHOULD have done seeing that they were gonna stack the box was to move Lynch into the slot to put the wood to Browner and force Butler to play soft with no help from Browner.  AND we had several stronger receivers to choose from to attempt the catch and at least bat it down if squeezed. 

Hell we could have put the Cannuck, Willson, in the slot or just play TE, his position, to attempt the catch.  He is like 6'5" and 265.  Butler certainly wouldn't have has a chance at knocking *him* to the turf with one arm like he did that skinny ass Lockett.  Bevell was absolutely right when he said that our receiver didn't try very hard for the ball.  I'm sure Carroll put the nix on that talk.... But it was straight up fact.


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> One valuable lesson the Seahawks learned was that EVERY play matters.  Lockett playing WEAK and Kearse dropping his job against Browner on the rub cost the Hawks a friggin SB ring.  That punk Lockett should have at least got a hand on the ball to knock it down.  The one thing about the Seattle Seahawks is that they almost never make the same mistakes over and over like most teams do.  I can gaurandamtee that Ricardo won't be thrown any footballs on the one yard line again in a Seahawk Uniform.  AND Darrell Fucking Bevell will be damned sure who he puts in for personnel in critical plays.  Ya it still hurts.  I'm sure Bevell wakes up every night seeing that weak ass Lockett get tossed to the turf by a ROOKIE like a pussy rag doll.  GOOD!  I sincerely hope Darrell won't repeat THAT mistake again.  If it takes a few more sleepless nights then it will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are Seahawk fans.  It will hurt forever.  It's just that the degree of pain will lessen in time.    It was ours...all fucking ours....and that DB just made the play of his life that he will probably never repeat in his entire career.  Instead of Lynch pumping the ball into the end zone and the Seahawks pumping their fists in the air with another ring, we are left pumping something else and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see post #831 WHY that happened. wakey wakey.
> 
> Callahan did the same thing with the raiders cause he wanted his buddy Gruden to win it all said some of the raider players and I agree with them.why would pete the cheat be any different than Callahan a hole? He isnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop it.  He didn't throw the game.  He made a stupid decision.  Sheesh. There always has to be a conspiracy.  Sometimes the most brilliant people in the world simply out-think themselves
Click to expand...


That's why I don't talk to this wackadoodle any more.  Carroll didn't call the personnel package.  Lockett screwed the pooch.  Kearse couldn't shake Browner which allowed Butler to play tight.  Bevell inserted Lockett into the play..not Carroll.  Does ANYONE one the planet think Butler would have swatted Lynch down like that.  Marshawn has caught several slants just like that.  I've NEVER seen Locket blow through anybody on any play.  His strength is his speed and ability to leap up and get the ball at it's highest point.  He just isn't physically suited to catch the ball in close company as was clearly demonstrated in the SB.


----------



## HUGGY

We just re-signed Lockette.  E-Gaaaaadddss!!!!

Oh and FYI9/11...  I am watching all the Cards games on NFL rewind and I don't have a clue why you are so hung up on Palmer.  The Cardinals were fortunate on many occasions last season.  Their RBs suck ass.  Their receivers are getting over the hill.  I bet Larry Fitzgerald goes through a case of "Just For Men" this season.


----------



## Moonglow

Why do I still hear screaming and stomping feet?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> One valuable lesson the Seahawks learned was that EVERY play matters.  Lockett playing WEAK and Kearse dropping his job against Browner on the rub cost the Hawks a friggin SB ring.  That punk Lockett should have at least got a hand on the ball to knock it down.  The one thing about the Seattle Seahawks is that they almost never make the same mistakes over and over like most teams do.  I can gaurandamtee that Ricardo won't be thrown any footballs on the one yard line again in a Seahawk Uniform.  AND Darrell Fucking Bevell will be damned sure who he puts in for personnel in critical plays.  Ya it still hurts.  I'm sure Bevell wakes up every night seeing that weak ass Lockett get tossed to the turf by a ROOKIE like a pussy rag doll.  GOOD!  I sincerely hope Darrell won't repeat THAT mistake again.  If it takes a few more sleepless nights then it will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are Seahawk fans.  It will hurt forever.  It's just that the degree of pain will lessen in time.    It was ours...all fucking ours....and that DB just made the play of his life that he will probably never repeat in his entire career.  Instead of Lynch pumping the ball into the end zone and the Seahawks pumping their fists in the air with another ring, we are left pumping something else and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see post #831 WHY that happened. wakey wakey.
> 
> Callahan did the same thing with the raiders cause he wanted his buddy Gruden to win it all said some of the raider players and I agree with them.why would pete the cheat be any different than Callahan a hole? He isnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop it.  He didn't throw the game.  He made a stupid decision.  Sheesh. There always has to be a conspiracy.  Sometimes the most brilliant people in the world simply out-think themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I don't talk to this wackadoodle any more.  Carroll didn't call the personnel package.  Lockett screwed the pooch.  Kearse couldn't shake Browner which allowed Butler to play tight.  Bevell inserted Lockett into the play..not Carroll.  Does ANYONE one the planet think Butler would have swatted Lynch down like that.  Marshawn has caught several slants just like that.  I've NEVER seen Locket blow through anybody on any play.  His strength is his speed and ability to leap up and get the ball at it's highest point.  He just isn't physically suited to catch the ball in close company as was clearly demonstrated in the SB.
Click to expand...


Denial mode seahawks fans are in.understandable though.


----------



## HUGGY

Moonglow said:


> Why do I still hear screaming and stomping feet?



If we make it ...correction....WHEN we make it back to the Super Bowl this season...    If the game goes down to a last second play to win it there will be no doubt of a measurable earthquake from the screaming and stomping of feet.


----------



## HUGGY

Wilson attempts to drown several Seahawk team mates in effort to open up some cap room for his huge new contract.






Just sayin.  Russell isn't really the Goody Two Shoes he pretends to be.  He is actually a stone cold killer as evidenced in the above photo.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> We just re-signed Lockette.  E-Gaaaaadddss!!!!
> 
> Oh and FYI9/11...  I am watching all the Cards games on NFL rewind and I don't have a clue why you are so hung up on Palmer.  The Cardinals were fortunate on many occasions last season.  Their RBs suck ass.  Their receivers are getting over the hill.  I bet Larry Fitzgerald goes through a case of "Just For Men" this season.



Ellington is a good back, but he's not an every down guy.  He's more of a change of pace, third down kind of back.  It's why there's been so much talk about the Cards trying to get Peterson this offseason.

Fitz is getting up there, but aren't the #2 and 3 guys both young?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just re-signed Lockette.  E-Gaaaaadddss!!!!
> 
> Oh and FYI9/11...  I am watching all the Cards games on NFL rewind and I don't have a clue why you are so hung up on Palmer.  The Cardinals were fortunate on many occasions last season.  Their RBs suck ass.  Their receivers are getting over the hill.  I bet Larry Fitzgerald goes through a case of "Just For Men" this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellington is a good back, but he's not an every down guy.  He's more of a change of pace, third down kind of back.  It's why there's been so much talk about the Cards trying to get Peterson this offseason.
> 
> Fitz is getting up there, but aren't the *#2 and 3 guys both young?*
Click to expand...


Ya...  I'm just screwing with 9/11.  I'm still not that impressed with Palmer though.  Last season was an anomaly IMO.

Peterson is a good DB but if they lose him they are screwed.   Gates chewed them up when they played SD.  But then he handed the Hawks their lunch in the swelter Bowl.


----------



## HUGGY

Ya...the Hawks are 0 and 2 in the 2015 pre season.

The LOB hasn't played a snap.

Lynch hasn't played a snap.

Carroll is playing it smart this time around.

Pre Season is meaningless as far as winning goes.

Maybe Chancellor is on to something.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> Ya...the Hawks are 0 and 2 in the 2015 pre season.
> 
> The LOB hasn't played a snap.
> 
> Lynch hasn't played a snap.
> 
> Carroll is playing it smart this time around.
> 
> Pre Season is meaningless as far as winning goes.
> 
> Maybe Chancellor is on to something.


You want to play them 1 or 2 downs but the rest of the game you play 2nd string and people trying to make the team


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...the Hawks are 0 and 2 in the 2015 pre season.
> 
> The LOB hasn't played a snap.
> 
> Lynch hasn't played a snap.
> 
> Carroll is playing it smart this time around.
> 
> Pre Season is meaningless as far as winning goes.
> 
> Maybe Chancellor is on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> You want to play them 1 or 2 downs but the rest of the game you play 2nd string and people trying to make the team
Click to expand...


The Hawks #1's will play more in the third pre season game against San Diego.  The fourth game is just the last attempt by the rookies and wanna B's to try to make the team.  There is absolutely no reason to play the #1's in the last no counter.  All you will find is an injury that you cannot afford.


----------



## TrinityPower

The whole O-line is completely shuffled and they need to get some serious reps in on that mess to straighten it out.  The secondary is looking pretty good considering these guys playing are not our big guns.  If you notice the LOB (especially Sherman) is using this time to be a players coach and teach the seconds how to do it so if someone does go out there is a comparable replacement and the continuity of strength is maintained.  I really had to remind myself in game two that those guys are not our starters so don't panic lol


----------



## HUGGY

TrinityPower said:


> The whole O-line is completely shuffled and they need to get some serious reps in on that mess to straighten it out.  The secondary is looking pretty good considering these guys playing are not our big guns.  If you notice the LOB (especially Sherman) is using this time to be a players coach and teach the seconds how to do it so if someone does go out there is a comparable replacement and the continuity of strength is maintained.  I really had to remind myself in game two that those guys are not our starters so don't panic lol



Obviously Carroll and probably Wilson gave Cable a directive to do something with the O-Line before they get Wilson hurt with their inability to slow down the D-Rush.

Hence the experiment of getting Britt off the right side.  

Apparently I wasn't the only person in fear of losing our QB for the season to a pre season injury.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole O-line is completely shuffled and they need to get some serious reps in on that mess to straighten it out.  The secondary is looking pretty good considering these guys playing are not our big guns.  If you notice the LOB (especially Sherman) is using this time to be a players coach and teach the seconds how to do it so if someone does go out there is a comparable replacement and the continuity of strength is maintained.  I really had to remind myself in game two that those guys are not our starters so don't panic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Carroll and probably Wilson gave Cable a directive to do something with the O-Line before they get Wilson hurt with their inability to slow down the D-Rush.
> 
> Hence the experiment of getting Britt off the right side.
> 
> Apparently I wasn't the only person in fear of losing our QB for the season to a pre season injury.
Click to expand...


Well they had better make up their minds quickly because it takes time for an o-line to develop good chemistry.  We can't start the season still shuffling the line


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole O-line is completely shuffled and they need to get some serious reps in on that mess to straighten it out.  The secondary is looking pretty good considering these guys playing are not our big guns.  If you notice the LOB (especially Sherman) is using this time to be a players coach and teach the seconds how to do it so if someone does go out there is a comparable replacement and the continuity of strength is maintained.  I really had to remind myself in game two that those guys are not our starters so don't panic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Carroll and probably Wilson gave Cable a directive to do something with the O-Line before they get Wilson hurt with their inability to slow down the D-Rush.
> 
> Hence the experiment of getting Britt off the right side.
> 
> Apparently I wasn't the only person in fear of losing our QB for the season to a pre season injury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they had better make up their minds quickly because it takes time for an o-line to develop good chemistry.  We can't start the season still shuffling the line
Click to expand...


This pre season game on Saturday should give us a good gauge of how this current group will gel.  One of the problems in deciding how well they will run block is that no other back in the NFL breaks tackles like Marshawn Lynch.  He is especially good at giving the first couple of intended tacklers the slip.  Run blocking in Cables system is built around Lynch's special abilities.  

Blocking for the QB in Cables system seems somewhat of an afterthought.  The line ..hell the whole offense is designed on selling the "run" aspect of the "run option".  

I think what HAS to improve is the communication of the O-Line so everyone is on the same page when Russell pulls the ball away from Lynch and peels away for the pass.  All he, Wilson, really needs is the right tackle to interfere with the crashing DE or sometimes a spying linebacker to make the offense work.  

These no count games that feature running backs that are not named "Lynch" don't really do much for the over all progress of the offense.  

What the Seahawks SHOULD do in these practice games IMHO is to mic up the center so Cable knows how he is calling out the blocking schemes in each individual play.


----------



## Papageorgio

Maybe Wilson should give his team mates his miracle water!


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole O-line is completely shuffled and they need to get some serious reps in on that mess to straighten it out.  The secondary is looking pretty good considering these guys playing are not our big guns.  If you notice the LOB (especially Sherman) is using this time to be a players coach and teach the seconds how to do it so if someone does go out there is a comparable replacement and the continuity of strength is maintained.  I really had to remind myself in game two that those guys are not our starters so don't panic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Carroll and probably Wilson gave Cable a directive to do something with the O-Line before they get Wilson hurt with their inability to slow down the D-Rush.
> 
> Hence the experiment of getting Britt off the right side.
> 
> Apparently I wasn't the only person in fear of losing our QB for the season to a pre season injury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they had better make up their minds quickly because it takes time for an o-line to develop good chemistry.  We can't start the season still shuffling the line
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pre season game on Saturday should give us a good gauge of how this current group will gel.  One of the problems in deciding how well they will run block is that no other back in the NFL breaks tackles like Marshawn Lynch.  He is especially good at giving the first couple of intended tacklers the slip.  Run blocking in Cables system is built around Lynch's special abilities.
> 
> Blocking for the QB in Cables system seems somewhat of an afterthought.  The line ..hell the whole offense is designed on selling the "run" aspect of the "run option".
> 
> I think what HAS to improve is the communication of the O-Line so everyone is on the same page when Russell pulls the ball away from Lynch and peels away for the pass.  All he, Wilson, really needs is the right tackle to interfere with the crashing DE or sometimes a spying linebacker to make the offense work.
> 
> These no count games that feature running backs that are not named "Lynch" don't really do much for the over all progress of the offense.
> 
> What the Seahawks SHOULD do in these practice games IMHO is to mic up the center so Cable knows how he is calling out the blocking schemes in each individual play.
Click to expand...



I will be looking very closely at Gilliam at RT and Dion Bailey at SS.  Maybe Chancellor will blink and not sit out the season as he is insisting he will do, but just in case his balls are bigger than we think, I need to see more from Bailey to be comfortable.  I also liked seeing Lockett contributing as a receiver and not just a returner.  I will be thrilled if he continues to have impact.


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole O-line is completely shuffled and they need to get some serious reps in on that mess to straighten it out.  The secondary is looking pretty good considering these guys playing are not our big guns.  If you notice the LOB (especially Sherman) is using this time to be a players coach and teach the seconds how to do it so if someone does go out there is a comparable replacement and the continuity of strength is maintained.  I really had to remind myself in game two that those guys are not our starters so don't panic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Carroll and probably Wilson gave Cable a directive to do something with the O-Line before they get Wilson hurt with their inability to slow down the D-Rush.
> 
> Hence the experiment of getting Britt off the right side.
> 
> Apparently I wasn't the only person in fear of losing our QB for the season to a pre season injury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they had better make up their minds quickly because it takes time for an o-line to develop good chemistry.  We can't start the season still shuffling the line
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pre season game on Saturday should give us a good gauge of how this current group will gel.  One of the problems in deciding how well they will run block is that no other back in the NFL breaks tackles like Marshawn Lynch.  He is especially good at giving the first couple of intended tacklers the slip.  Run blocking in Cables system is built around Lynch's special abilities.
> 
> Blocking for the QB in Cables system seems somewhat of an afterthought.  The line ..hell the whole offense is designed on selling the "run" aspect of the "run option".
> 
> I think what HAS to improve is the communication of the O-Line so everyone is on the same page when Russell pulls the ball away from Lynch and peels away for the pass.  All he, Wilson, really needs is the right tackle to interfere with the crashing DE or sometimes a spying linebacker to make the offense work.
> 
> These no count games that feature running backs that are not named "Lynch" don't really do much for the over all progress of the offense.
> 
> What the Seahawks SHOULD do in these practice games IMHO is to mic up the center so Cable knows how he is calling out the blocking schemes in each individual play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will be looking very closely at Gilliam at RT and Dion Bailey at SS.  Maybe Chancellor will blink and not sit out the season as he is insisting he will do, but just in case his balls are bigger than we think, I need to see more from Bailey to be comfortable.  I also liked seeing Lockett contributing as a receiver and not just a returner.  I will be thrilled if he continues to have impact.
Click to expand...


I will be thrilled that you are thrilled.


----------



## antiquity

Looking forward to this season...Seattle will be okay and should win their division. Seems like the problems with the offensive line has been 'mostly' fixed. The linebackers are IMO the best in the NFL. Only time will tell whether Kam absent will make a big difference. More pressure is needed from the defensive line. Beyond those things the Hawks are about the same as the last two years...and the rest of the league will chase them to the SB.


----------



## HUGGY

Well Kam Chancellor has taken this hold out to a whole nuther level.  He Missed his Wednesday deadline to show up and now besides the normal late show penalties of over a million dollars he will forgo over a quarter of a million for this weekends game and every game after that for as long as the Seahawks do nothing for THREE YEARS.

What an idiot.


----------



## TrinityPower

HUGGY said:


> Well Kam Chancellor has taken this hold out to a whole nuther level.  He Missed his Wednesday deadline to show up and now besides the normal late show penalties of over a million dollars he will forgo over a quarter of a million for this weekends game and every game after that for as long as the Seahawks do nothing for THREE YEARS.
> 
> What an idiot.


He is only shooting himself a new bung hole there.  The longer he sits the less marketable he will be for himself.  The team is saving dough not paying him.  He is the only one on the losing end for being a turd


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In reality,this will be the Seahawks HOME opener this year.

I will be leaving early in the morning sunday for the seahawks home opener this weekend to see this game in stank louis.will be my first time ever to see a game there in that dump stadium.lol

this game would NORMALLY be a tough game for the seahawks because the Rams always play them tough down there and I thought for sure last year was going to be a breeze for them when Bradford was out for the whole year and they played against a backup yet amazingly lost that game.they were not focused in that game at that time last year is why they lost and a miracle upset occured.

I dont see this time there being a major shock like last year though with a major upset again because this is the season opener for them so the Seahawks will be fired up and focused this time around. Also  the Rams are 0-4 in preseason this year so they are lacking confidance right now.lol

Plus the Rams have a new quarterback they have never played with before so that will be a major adjustment for both them and Foles.Not a good recipe for success against the best defense in the NFL.lol

this will be the seahawks last season where they get to have NINE home games a year scheduled for them,same goes for the other teams in the NFC west.


----------



## antiquity

> this will be the seahawks last season where they get to have NINE home games a year scheduled for them,same goes for the other teams in the NFC west



Explain......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> this will be the seahawks last season where they get to have NINE home games a year scheduled for them,same goes for the other teams in the NFC west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain......
Click to expand...


okay i know you are slow to grasp things all the time so here it is-

EVERY game in stank louis,the opposing teams fans ALWAYS greatly outnumber the dozen or so Ram fans that show up there kinda like if you go to a marlins/cubs game in florida the majority of the fans that show up for those games are always Cubs fans because they dont support them down there.same thing here.

so it is always a home game for the seahawks when they go there same as it is for all NFC west teams. The seahawks more so because their fans travel well.Got it? good.

Here is the proof in what I am talking about below to elaborate.

Not my words mind you,the st louis posts words.just a note,you got to answer the survey question they ask there to view the article in that link below...


Rams vs. Seattle: Plenty of good seats available : Sports
We’re making a push,” Demoff said. “We have more marketing out and around the Seattle game than we’ve ever had before for a season opener. Season tickets are down, so we have to make up some of the sales with single-game tickets.”

How far down are ticket sales? Demoff said team policy is not to reveal such numbers. But the “tickets distributed” numbers for home preseason games against Indianapolis and Kansas City tell you all you need to know.


The numbers for those games were 37,460 for Indy and 37,616 for KC. Some of those 37,000 were giveaways, but preseason games normally generate next to nothing in terms of single-game sales.

The moral to the story? The Rams’ season-ticket base is at minimum below 37,000. And unless the Rams have a monumental week in terms of single-ticket stales, we’re talking about an opening-day “crowd” of maybe about 40,000 in the 66,000-seat dome. Which easily would be a low for the Rams in St. Louis for a home opener, and probably a low for pro football in St. Louis going back to the days of the football Cardinals.


@vgregorian: "Considering the horde of Chiefs fans who traveled across the state, and the thousands of empty crimson seats on Thursday night at the Edward Jones Dome, a sea of red more suited to Arrowhead Stadium became the backdrop for their game against the Rams."

again its like that with ALL visiting teams there,not just the chiefs.


the only city in the country where baseball is bigger than football except for maybe new york with the yankees.


well i did my best to clear that up for ya as best as i knew how.lol


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be the seahawks last season where they get to have NINE home games a year scheduled for them,same goes for the other teams in the NFC west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay i know you are slow to grasp things all the time so here it is-
> 
> EVERY game in stank louis,the opposing teams fans ALWAYS greatly outnumber the dozen or so Ram fans that show up there kinda like if you go to a marlins/cubs game in florida the majority of the fans that show up for those games are always Cubs fans because they dont support them down there.same thing here.
> 
> so it is always a home game for the seahawks when they go there same as it is for all NFC west teams. The seahawks more so because their fans travel well.Got it? good.
> 
> Here is the proof in what I am talking about below to elaborate.
> 
> Not my words mind you,the st louis posts words.just a note,you got to answer the survey question they ask there to view the article in that link below...
> 
> 
> Rams vs. Seattle: Plenty of good seats available : Sports
> We’re making a push,” Demoff said. “We have more marketing out and around the Seattle game than we’ve ever had before for a season opener. Season tickets are down, so we have to make up some of the sales with single-game tickets.”
> 
> How far down are ticket sales? Demoff said team policy is not to reveal such numbers. But the “tickets distributed” numbers for home preseason games against Indianapolis and Kansas City tell you all you need to know.
> 
> 
> The numbers for those games were 37,460 for Indy and 37,616 for KC. Some of those 37,000 were giveaways, but preseason games normally generate next to nothing in terms of single-game sales.
> 
> The moral to the story? The Rams’ season-ticket base is at minimum below 37,000. And unless the Rams have a monumental week in terms of single-ticket stales, we’re talking about an opening-day “crowd” of maybe about 40,000 in the 66,000-seat dome. Which easily would be a low for the Rams in St. Louis for a home opener, and probably a low for pro football in St. Louis going back to the days of the football Cardinals.
> 
> 
> @vgregorian: "Considering the horde of Chiefs fans who traveled across the state, and the thousands of empty crimson seats on Thursday night at the Edward Jones Dome, a sea of red more suited to Arrowhead Stadium became the backdrop for their game against the Rams."
> 
> again its like that with ALL visiting teams there,not just the chiefs.
> 
> 
> the only city in the country where baseball is bigger than football except for maybe new york with the yankees.
> 
> 
> well i did my best to clear that up for ya as best as i knew how.lol
Click to expand...


A highly unusual situation.  Depending on if the word gets out to Seattle and Washington travel agencies and sports ticket outlets you could be right.  I heard nothing about this development here in Seattle but I'm not hooked up in those circles either.  It depends on other factors though also.  Hotel availability, travel to and from the airport and in St Louis etc.  Some Seattle fans might jump at the chance to get a good deal on good seats especially because our stadium is and has been sold out for a long time and the great seats are VERY expensive.  

It sounds like the conditions for travel to see the Hawks in this first game of the season are lined up for an excellent chance to fly there this weekend and watch the Hawks crush the Rams. 

The last game in St Louis was just a fluke win by some huge chances the Rams took on Special teams..TWICE!  Jeff Fisher pulled off the "miracle" win catching the Hawks asleep at the wheel.  That won't happen this Sunday.  That is one of the major things the Hawks talked about in their press conferences.  

Tyler Lockett has brought a new attention for Special teams with TWO special teams TDs in pre season and another huge bomb he reeled in for a third TD as a wide receiver.   Our Special Teams quality sucked last season so they worked real hard on that third component this spring and pre season.  Lockett is truly lightning in a bottle.  

Have fun at the game.  Lockett and Graham should make the Hawks even MORE exciting than they already were with Houdini Wilson at the helm and Lynch smashing over and around defenses.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be the seahawks last season where they get to have NINE home games a year scheduled for them,same goes for the other teams in the NFC west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay i know you are slow to grasp things all the time so here it is-
> 
> EVERY game in stank louis,the opposing teams fans ALWAYS greatly outnumber the dozen or so Ram fans that show up there kinda like if you go to a marlins/cubs game in florida the majority of the fans that show up for those games are always Cubs fans because they dont support them down there.same thing here.
> 
> so it is always a home game for the seahawks when they go there same as it is for all NFC west teams. The seahawks more so because their fans travel well.Got it? good.
> 
> Here is the proof in what I am talking about below to elaborate.
> 
> Not my words mind you,the st louis posts words.just a note,you got to answer the survey question they ask there to view the article in that link below...
> 
> 
> Rams vs. Seattle: Plenty of good seats available : Sports
> We’re making a push,” Demoff said. “We have more marketing out and around the Seattle game than we’ve ever had before for a season opener. Season tickets are down, so we have to make up some of the sales with single-game tickets.”
> 
> How far down are ticket sales? Demoff said team policy is not to reveal such numbers. But the “tickets distributed” numbers for home preseason games against Indianapolis and Kansas City tell you all you need to know.
> 
> 
> The numbers for those games were 37,460 for Indy and 37,616 for KC. Some of those 37,000 were giveaways, but preseason games normally generate next to nothing in terms of single-game sales.
> 
> The moral to the story? The Rams’ season-ticket base is at minimum below 37,000. And unless the Rams have a monumental week in terms of single-ticket stales, we’re talking about an opening-day “crowd” of maybe about 40,000 in the 66,000-seat dome. Which easily would be a low for the Rams in St. Louis for a home opener, and probably a low for pro football in St. Louis going back to the days of the football Cardinals.
> 
> 
> @vgregorian: "Considering the horde of Chiefs fans who traveled across the state, and the thousands of empty crimson seats on Thursday night at the Edward Jones Dome, a sea of red more suited to Arrowhead Stadium became the backdrop for their game against the Rams."
> 
> again its like that with ALL visiting teams there,not just the chiefs.
> 
> 
> the only city in the country where baseball is bigger than football except for maybe new york with the yankees.
> 
> 
> well i did my best to clear that up for ya as best as i knew how.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A highly unusual situation.  Depending on if the word gets out to Seattle and Washington travel agencies and sports ticket outlets you could be right.  I heard nothing about this development here in Seattle but I'm not hooked up in those circles either.  It depends on other factors though also.  Hotel availability, travel to and from the airport and in St Louis etc.  Some Seattle fans might jump at the chance to get a good deal on good seats especially because our stadium is and has been sold out for a long time and the great seats are VERY expensive.
> 
> It sounds like the conditions for travel to see the Hawks in this first game of the season are lined up for an excellent chance to fly there this weekend and watch the Hawks crush the Rams.
> 
> The last game in St Louis was just a fluke win by some huge chances the Rams took on Special teams..TWICE!  Jeff Fisher pulled off the "miracle" win catching the Hawks asleep at the wheel.  That won't happen this Sunday.  That is one of the major things the Hawks talked about in their press conferences.
> 
> Tyler Lockett has brought a new attention for Special teams with TWO special teams TDs in pre season and another huge bomb he reeled in for a third TD as a wide receiver.   Our Special Teams quality sucked last season so they worked real hard on that third component this spring and pre season.  Lockett is truly lightning in a bottle.
> 
> Have fun at the game.  Lockett and Graham should make the Hawks even MORE exciting than they already were with Houdini Wilson at the helm and Lynch smashing over and around defenses.
Click to expand...


Since carrol and schneider took over the organization and they snatched wilson who then  became the face of the franchise,I would say  with the exception of Green Bay because they are locally owned by the community  "too bad all NFL teams are not huh?" and maybe Denver as well,that other than those two, since that time,Seattle fans are the best traveled because as you said,the games are sold out all the time there and are very expensive   now which is why you see a lot of Seahawk fans go on road games.

same with Denver fans.games are always sold out there all the time as well and expensive so many of them travel here to kansas city to see them play in their yearly contests.

with the seats being so expensive up there as they are and the fact that seats in stank louis are actually more cheap there than they were back in the 60's in LA believe it or not as low as six bucks a piece,I guarantee you there will be thousands of fans at this game making the trip.

Matter of fact unless you have plans for the weekend and airfare is not a ticket you can afford now,you should go to the airport now and get your airline ticket and make your travel plans, after all this will be the cheapest NFL ticket you will ever get. hee hee

yeah your Hawks will indeed crush them this time I have no doubt.

The Hawks were not focused at all that time last year going through a rough spell having to deal with Harvin whom they traded that same week so this time  their minds will be into it  especially since it is the season opener for them at HOME no less basically.hee hee.

and believe me,i plan on having fun.I am all excited about it right now. I am taking a camera to take pictures of all those empty seats I will be able to look at for great entertainment in the future years .hee hee.

Like I said,not too late for you  to go to the airport now and make your reservations for your flight and hotel.

You'll see a lot of fellow 12's there and the seahawk players will feel like this is a HOME game for them there just as they ALWAYS feel when they play there I can promise you that.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be the seahawks last season where they get to have NINE home games a year scheduled for them,same goes for the other teams in the NFC west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay i know you are slow to grasp things all the time so here it is-
> 
> EVERY game in stank louis,the opposing teams fans ALWAYS greatly outnumber the dozen or so Ram fans that show up there kinda like if you go to a marlins/cubs game in florida the majority of the fans that show up for those games are always Cubs fans because they dont support them down there.same thing here.
> 
> so it is always a home game for the seahawks when they go there same as it is for all NFC west teams. The seahawks more so because their fans travel well.Got it? good.
> 
> Here is the proof in what I am talking about below to elaborate.
> 
> Not my words mind you,the st louis posts words.just a note,you got to answer the survey question they ask there to view the article in that link below...
> 
> 
> Rams vs. Seattle: Plenty of good seats available : Sports
> We’re making a push,” Demoff said. “We have more marketing out and around the Seattle game than we’ve ever had before for a season opener. Season tickets are down, so we have to make up some of the sales with single-game tickets.”
> 
> How far down are ticket sales? Demoff said team policy is not to reveal such numbers. But the “tickets distributed” numbers for home preseason games against Indianapolis and Kansas City tell you all you need to know.
> 
> 
> The numbers for those games were 37,460 for Indy and 37,616 for KC. Some of those 37,000 were giveaways, but preseason games normally generate next to nothing in terms of single-game sales.
> 
> The moral to the story? The Rams’ season-ticket base is at minimum below 37,000. And unless the Rams have a monumental week in terms of single-ticket stales, we’re talking about an opening-day “crowd” of maybe about 40,000 in the 66,000-seat dome. Which easily would be a low for the Rams in St. Louis for a home opener, and probably a low for pro football in St. Louis going back to the days of the football Cardinals.
> 
> 
> @vgregorian: "Considering the horde of Chiefs fans who traveled across the state, and the thousands of empty crimson seats on Thursday night at the Edward Jones Dome, a sea of red more suited to Arrowhead Stadium became the backdrop for their game against the Rams."
> 
> again its like that with ALL visiting teams there,not just the chiefs.
> 
> 
> the only city in the country where baseball is bigger than football except for maybe new york with the yankees.
> 
> 
> well i did my best to clear that up for ya as best as i knew how.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A highly unusual situation.  Depending on if the word gets out to Seattle and Washington travel agencies and sports ticket outlets you could be right.  I heard nothing about this development here in Seattle but I'm not hooked up in those circles either.  It depends on other factors though also.  Hotel availability, travel to and from the airport and in St Louis etc.  Some Seattle fans might jump at the chance to get a good deal on good seats especially because our stadium is and has been sold out for a long time and the great seats are VERY expensive.
> 
> It sounds like the conditions for travel to see the Hawks in this first game of the season are lined up for an excellent chance to fly there this weekend and watch the Hawks crush the Rams.
> 
> The last game in St Louis was just a fluke win by some huge chances the Rams took on Special teams..TWICE!  Jeff Fisher pulled off the "miracle" win catching the Hawks asleep at the wheel.  That won't happen this Sunday.  That is one of the major things the Hawks talked about in their press conferences.
> 
> Tyler Lockett has brought a new attention for Special teams with TWO special teams TDs in pre season and another huge bomb he reeled in for a third TD as a wide receiver.   Our Special Teams quality sucked last season so they worked real hard on that third component this spring and pre season.  Lockett is truly lightning in a bottle.
> 
> Have fun at the game.  Lockett and Graham should make the Hawks even MORE exciting than they already were with Houdini Wilson at the helm and Lynch smashing over and around defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since carrol and schneider took over the organization and they snatched wilson who then  became the face of the franchise,I would say  with the exception of Green Bay because they are locally owned by the community  "too bad all NFL teams are not huh?" and maybe Denver as well,that other than those two, since that time,Seattle fans are the best traveled because as you said,the games are sold out all the time there and are very expensive   now which is why you see a lot of Seahawk fans go on road games.
> 
> same with Denver fans.games are always sold out there all the time as well and expensive so many of them travel here to kansas city to see them play in their yearly contests.
> 
> with the seats being so expensive up there as they are and the fact that seats in stank louis are actually more cheap there than they were back in the 60's in LA believe it or not as low as six bucks a piece,I guarantee you there will be thousands of fans at this game making the trip.
> 
> Matter of fact unless you have plans for the weekend and airfare is not a ticket you can afford now,you should go to the airport now and get your airline ticket and make your travel plans, after all this will be the cheapest NFL ticket you will ever get. hee hee
> 
> yeah your Hawks will indeed crush them this time I have no doubt.
> 
> The Hawks were not focused at all that time last year going through a rough spell having to deal with Harvin whom they traded that same week so this time  their minds will be into it  especially since it is the season opener for them at HOME no less basically.hee hee.
> 
> and believe me,i plan on having fun.I am all excited about it right now. I am taking a camera to take pictures of all those empty seats I will be able to look at for great entertainment in the future years .hee hee.
> 
> Like I said,not too late for you  to go to the airport now and make your reservations for your flight and hotel.
> 
> You'll see a lot of fellow 12's there and the seahawk players will feel like this is a HOME game for them there just as they ALWAYS feel when they play there I can promise you that.
Click to expand...


If I had more $ laying around I would.  That and one of my teeth blew up yesterday morning.  I just got back from the dentist about an hour ago.  She must have pumped half a gallon of Novocaine into the sucker to pull it and still it was too painful for the extraction.  I'm gonna hit it with 10 days of anti biotics before deciding if it still needs pulled...so no...I won't be having any fun this weekend.  

I plan on being blotto on pain killers but the Hawks victory will be at least a small enjoyment.  Good thing I have the NFL Game Pass.  I probably won't be able to remember the game.  I'll just watch it in earnest on the GP after this tooth thing blows over.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hope the lady dentist was at least pretty? lol,

this will be the second time  i have seen a seahawk game in person ever.what a way to go to having  your first regular season game you see of theirs where i get to watch Lynch,Lockett,Graham,and Wilson play for my first live Seahawk regular season  game.

this will be only my second time seeing a seahawk game in person and the first regular season game of theirs.the first was if you dont remember,wilsons first year when he was trying to make it as a starter in one of his first games ever in a pre season game here in kc four years ago.

dont know if you remember me telling you this but since i Liked carrol  back then at that time,i went to that game not knowing anything at all about wilson.having zip knowledge about him and after i saw him play in that game and watching him throw a ball deep down the field where only the reciever could catch it "a lot like the kearse throw in the superbowl." I remember saying to my buddy sitting next to me at the time-wow this guy is great.He is amazing.He is going to be a future hall of famer someday.

I knew right there and then he was destined for greatness and thats because he reminded me an awful lot of John Elway who I of course got to watch so many times over the years. Its not often I come across a quarterback who I compare favorably to Elway so that being the case,I can always brag that i was one of the first people who saw him play on the ROAD anyways back then,in one of his first preseason road games when the day comes he is inducted into the hall of fame.


----------



## antiquity

Darn I thought you were going to LA to see the Rams play....my bad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Darn I thought you were going to LA to see the Rams play....my bad.



I am NEXT year.

Kroneke according to the sources in the NFL,has put off LA for one more year to allow davis and spanos to use LA for leverage to get something done in their cities for new stadiums.thats how these billionare owners are,they scratch each others backs.

Had he made the move to LA this year like everyone in the NFL believed he was going to,then spanos and davis lose the LA threat for a new stadium. but you of course wont stop drinking that koolaide from st louis and you believe they are NEVER coming back

even though kroneke said at the last owners meeting in chicago this past august  where all the owners meant to discuss just that,relocation to LA,they all LOVED Kronkes inglewood project that he spoke about for an hour.

He spoke at the owners meeting with passion about the project for the first time ever.He stopped being silent stan, he even came out and said st louis does not work for him as an NFL city.But you of course still think they are never coming back.

never thought the NFL would want a lame duck season and want the rams to stay there but thats what they are getting a lame duck NFL season with a stadium thats a ghosttwon.

But according to you, inglewood only demo'd the hollywood park this past spring and only have bulldozers there at that site digging up dirt and  are set to start construction in decemeber to start  building the new stadium slated to open in 2018 because its all for LEVERAGE for a new stadium in st louis. according to you  koolaide drinkers.

better call up all the fans in st louis to reassure them they are stayfing because the many thousands there dont agree with you that they are staying after this year charlie.you sure as always provide me comedy relief,i can count on you always for that.



if by something castophonic happed where they were not back next year,then it would go down as the greatest hoax in sports history ever and stan spent all these billions of dollars throwing it down the drain on a new stadium for nothing.

now if THAT happened next year,then i will confess you are right that its never going to happen but when you look at the facts which you never  do in your discussions.then I dont see the greatest hoax in sports history happening next  year.

I cant imagine the NFL is going to want to keep having games at a stadium where nobody shows up to see the games.

Logic and common sense never registers with you on anything though so with you,I expect you will keep on believing the NFL wants that. after all,you wont stop drinking that koolaied they serve in st louis.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw you should get a room together with that st louis sports hack writer in st louis who writes for the st louis post shane grey.

that guy is so delusional.He is always writing articles out there to try and convince not only st louis sports fans that the rams are staying,but himself as well.

that guy is so delusional he REALLY drinks the koolaide out there.

He really should seek  another profession because he has failed miserably.nobody in st louis listens to him anymore.He has failed miserably to convince very few football fans out there they are staying the fact season ticket sales have dropped by 30% out there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn I thought you were going to LA to see the Rams play....my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am NEXT year.
> 
> Kroneke according to the sources in the NFL,has put off LA for one more year to allow davis and spanos to use LA for leverage to get something done in their cities for new stadiums.thats how these billionare owners are,they scratch each others backs.
> 
> Had he made the move to LA this year like everyone in the NFL believed he was going to,then spanos and davis lose the LA threat for a new stadium. but you of course wont stop drinking that koolaide from st louis and you believe they are NEVER coming back
> 
> even though kroneke said at the last owners meeting in chicago this past august  where all the owners meant to discuss just that,relocation to LA,they all LOVED Kronkes inglewood project that he spoke about for an hour.
> 
> He spoke at the owners meeting with passion about the project for the first time ever.He stopped being silent stan, he even came out and said st louis does not work for him as an NFL city.But you of course still think they are never coming back.
> 
> never thought the NFL would want a lame duck season and want the rams to stay there but thats what they are getting a lame duck NFL season with a stadium thats a ghosttwon.
> 
> But according to you, inglewood only demo'd the hollywood park this past spring and only have bulldozers there at that site digging up dirt and  are set to start construction in decemeber to start  building the new stadium slated to open in 2018 because its all for LEVERAGE for a new stadium in st louis. according to you  koolaide drinkers.
> 
> better call up all the fans in st louis to reassure them they are stayfing because the many thousands there dont agree with you that they are staying after this year charlie.you sure as always provide me comedy relief,i can count on you always for that.
> 
> 
> 
> if by something castophonic happed where they were not back next year,then it would go down as the greatest hoax in sports history ever and stan spent all these billions of dollars throwing it down the drain on a new stadium for nothing.
> 
> now if THAT happened next year,then i will confess you are right that its never going to happen but when you look at the facts which you never  do in your discussions.then I dont see the greatest hoax in sports history happening next  year.
> 
> I cant imagine the NFL is going to want to keep having games at a stadium where nobody shows up to see the games.
> 
> Logic and common sense never registers with you on anything though so with you,I expect you will keep on believing the NFL wants that. after all,you wont stop drinking that koolaied they serve in st louis.lol
Click to expand...


I see to no surprise, the cat has got Antiquitys tongue.


that reality has finally settled in with him that the NFL is indeed serious about having a team in LA next year and it will obviously be the Rams.

wonder when he will start back peddling next year when the Rams indeed are back in LA just like everyone else did  this last past january when Kroneke made the announcement that he was going to build an NFL stadium in LA. 

I did call THAT one correctly back then a year ago that everybody would back peddle. everybody here after that announcement  came out that came on my thread and insisted they were not leaving a year ago then came  on my thread after that and CLAIMED they never said they would never come back just as I said they would back then.lol

Problem is,they all forgot that this place keeps records of your past posts you make so i copied and pasted their posts from back then that PROVED they lied about that.

It was especially funny watching disinfo agent kiss my back peddle when i reposted his comments that kroneke was merely using LA for leverage for a new stadium in st louis.hee hee

If this was a court case they would be in jail right now for perjury.lol

the ONLY poster that hasnt backpeddled since Kronekes annoucement last january in fact is USMB's resident troll rightwinger "see my sig below."  which should be no surprise by anyone that knows him.

He ALWAYS evades facts and plays dodgeball all the time.He has been called out by at LEAST a 100 different posters here over the years for his outright lies he makes up when he is cornered and being taken to school in a debate.

Just watch,when it is announced next year the Rams are back in LA,he will run off and change the subject and avoid admitting he was proven wrong,thats a given.

He will play dodgeball the same way cheatriot fans do when you expose to them what liars and cheaters Belicheat and Brady are.lol


----------



## antiquity

Lose interest....yeah, maybe after about two lines of your long boring pathetic posts. I don't waste my time reading short novels, especially those without substance. 

I am sure you are copying and pasting your predictions from last year and rehashing old news.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Lose interest....yeah, maybe after about two lines of your long boring pathetic posts. I don't waste my time reading short novels, especially those without substance.
> 
> I am sure you are copying and pasting your predictions from last year and rehashing old news.



translation-the cat has got my tongue because I cant admit i am wrong that you are correct the NFL is indeed serious about bringing a team to LA very soon  so this is my way of backpeddling just as everyone else  has who told you  they were never coming back has done as well.

 "I  antiquity" can only babble as always because i now realise i cant refute your facts so i ran off knowing i cant stand toe to toe with you in a debate on this subject and that  i was an idiot to say the Rams were never coming back to LA


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lose interest....yeah, maybe after about two lines of your long boring pathetic posts. I don't waste my time reading short novels, especially those without substance.
> 
> I am sure you are copying and pasting your predictions from last year and rehashing old news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation-the cat has got my tongue because I cant admit i am wrong that you are correct the NFL is indeed serious about bringing a team to LA very soon  so this is my way of backpeddling just as everyone else  has who told you  they were never coming back has done as well.
> 
> "I  antiquity" can only babble as always because i now realise i cant refute your facts so i ran off knowing i cant stand toe to toe with you in a debate on this subject and that  i was an idiot to say the Rams were never coming back to LA
Click to expand...


You don't debate, you lecture.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lose interest....yeah, maybe after about two lines of your long boring pathetic posts. I don't waste my time reading short novels, especially those without substance.
> 
> I am sure you are copying and pasting your predictions from last year and rehashing old news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation-the cat has got my tongue because I cant admit i am wrong that you are correct the NFL is indeed serious about bringing a team to LA very soon  so this is my way of backpeddling just as everyone else  has who told you  they were never coming back has done as well.
> 
> "I  antiquity" can only babble as always because i now realise i cant refute your facts so i ran off knowing i cant stand toe to toe with you in a debate on this subject and that  i was an idiot to say the Rams were never coming back to LA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't debate, you lecture.
Click to expand...

well at least I dont cover my eyes like you and refuse to look at FACTS


Amazing to see how small the crowd is here in St. Louis for an opener. I know fans are upset but this is a good team.
John Clayton on Twitter

I was at the seahawks/Rams game yestestrday so I can attest that John Clayton of ESPN is indeed telling the truth here about these pesky FACTS below you wont read.

Amazing to see how small the crowd is here in St. Louis for an opener. I know fans are upset but this is a good team.
John Clayton on Twitter


That stadium is ALWAYS a ghost town.fans there dont care about football at all,seahawk fans outnumbered Rams fans at that game.opposing fans always outnumber them there,they only care about baseball down there in dogpatch USA.

Jim Thomas of the st louis post also estimated the crowd there to be no more than 40,000 at the 65,000 capacity dome and I agree with Thomas again having been there myself and having been there,about 25,000 of those fans were Seahawk fans i would guess  which is the norm for opposing fans there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you only see what you WANT to see in our discussions.funny how alex and camp found my posts informative.

see unlike you,they have logic and common sense and can think for themselves and are both open minded.

since you keep playing dodgeball and refuse to look at facts,no sense in going any further with you.when they are back next year,you'll just come back with some BS no doubt like everyone else has and CLAIM you never said they were never coming back to avoid defeat since as we both know,your too arrogant to admit when your wrong.


----------



## HUGGY

Still no Kam Chancellor.  Another 267 thou down the toilet.  That is one dumb negro.  He held out to get more money and so far he is in the hole over 2 million.  Vegas would absolutely LOVE this guy.

I think he would be so pissed if he did show up now that he would be totally worthless.  Obviously the LAST person he will blame on this horrible and crazy expensive experiment will be himself or his worthless agent.

Chancellor signed a VERY good 5 year contract two years ago.  He wanted security and got it.  If he wanted to go year to year or two years at a time that was his option *THEN!
*
I'm done with Kam and his stupid self destruction drama.   He WAS a great Seahawk last year and the year before.  Apparently he no longer has any sense of loyalty to the team and the "friends" he has abandoned.


----------



## TrinityPower

I look at it and think well...cap space gained lol.  I speculate if he did pull his head out of his agent's butt and show up he would not necessarily be welcomed with open arms behind closed doors.  After the disease Harvin pulled behind he scenes the rest of the team won't allow that to infiltrate the locker room again


----------



## antiquity

I guess its better to be lucky than good.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> I guess its better to be lucky than good.



SKam showed the world last night why the BOOM is so important in the LOB.  The timing and authority of how and when the ball was taken away from the Detroit player was stunning.  It was right up there with the same goal line plays as the one against the Hawks in the last Super Bowl.

We wouldn't have needed that amazing punch on the ball that only a thug like Chancellor could deliver if Wilson hadn't fumbled for a give away fumble and TD.

In fact if Russell hadn't fumbled TWICE the game wouldn't have even been close.


----------



## TrinityPower

I do not blame Wilson for those fumbles. He was trying single handedly to carry the o line on his shoulders. I sure didn't see anyone from the line even near him to recover the ball or protect him. He ran for his life like the days of old with Kreig trying to find largest or skansi. No Super Bowl this year if the o line keeps standing there letting everyone pass on the troll bridge to Wilson. Wilson can and will get hurt from them doing absolutely zippo. And Rawls is not lynch...he HAS to have a fullback to follow and he does great.


----------



## HUGGY

TrinityPower said:


> I do not blame Wilson for those fumbles. He was trying single handedly to carry the o line on his shoulders. I sure didn't see anyone from the line even near him to recover the ball or protect him. He ran for his life like the days of old with Kreig trying to find largest or skansi. No Super Bowl this year if the o line keeps standing there letting everyone pass on the troll bridge to Wilson. Wilson can and will get hurt from them doing absolutely zippo. And Rawls is not lynch...he HAS to have a fullback to follow and he does great.



What the Hawks have to ask themselves is this:  "Selves?  Do we start over from scratch?  Do we give this group up front the time to get it right?  Is Russell Wilson secretly gay?  

Well....Russ isn't talking about the sexuality BUT he did lay claim to being solely responsible for his fumbles.  

There are bright spots we can cling to though as gloomy and doomy as it could have been today if not for Chancellors f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s ball punch last night.  

The truth is that the Hawks have given up only 3 points from Chicago's and Detroit's offenses.  The Hawks "D" climbed from the middle of the pack to better than most in the top 5.  

Cincy hasn't played anybody of note so their "undefeated" season so far is precarious at best.  

One thing that Wilson is especially good at is NOT repeating his mistakes so with or without splendid O-Line play on Sunday there will be no TD give aways against the team in Ohio.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not blame Wilson for those fumbles. He was trying single handedly to carry the o line on his shoulders. I sure didn't see anyone from the line even near him to recover the ball or protect him. He ran for his life like the days of old with Kreig trying to find largest or skansi. No Super Bowl this year if the o line keeps standing there letting everyone pass on the troll bridge to Wilson. Wilson can and will get hurt from them doing absolutely zippo. And Rawls is not lynch...he HAS to have a fullback to follow and he does great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Hawks have to ask themselves is this:  "Selves?  Do we start over from scratch?  Do we give this group up front the time to get it right?  Is Russell Wilson secretly gay?
> 
> Well....Russ isn't talking about the sexuality BUT he did lay claim to being solely responsible for his fumbles.
> 
> There are bright spots we can cling to though as gloomy and doomy as it could have been today if not for Chancellors f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s ball punch last night.
> 
> The truth is that the Hawks have given up only 3 points from Chicago's and Detroit's offenses.  The Hawks "D" climbed from the middle of the pack to better than most in the top 5.
> 
> Cincy hasn't played anybody of note so their "undefeated" season so far is precarious at best.
> 
> One thing that Wilson is especially good at is NOT repeating his mistakes so with or without splendid O-Line play on Sunday there will be no TD give aways against the team in Ohio.
Click to expand...


The Bengals haven't played anyone with a positive record at the moment, and their recent history certainly supports scepticism about their team.  That said, they have beaten all the teams they have played, unlike the Seahawks, who lost to the Rams, not exactly a team of note.  

The Hawks D can probably get them to the playoffs, but they really need to improve a bit offensively if they hope to do anything once there.

There certainly are bright spots to cling to......at least you aren't the Niners.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not blame Wilson for those fumbles. He was trying single handedly to carry the o line on his shoulders. I sure didn't see anyone from the line even near him to recover the ball or protect him. He ran for his life like the days of old with Kreig trying to find largest or skansi. No Super Bowl this year if the o line keeps standing there letting everyone pass on the troll bridge to Wilson. Wilson can and will get hurt from them doing absolutely zippo. And Rawls is not lynch...he HAS to have a fullback to follow and he does great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Hawks have to ask themselves is this:  "Selves?  Do we start over from scratch?  Do we give this group up front the time to get it right?  Is Russell Wilson secretly gay?
> 
> Well....Russ isn't talking about the sexuality BUT he did lay claim to being solely responsible for his fumbles.
> 
> There are bright spots we can cling to though as gloomy and doomy as it could have been today if not for Chancellors f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s ball punch last night.
> 
> The truth is that the Hawks have given up only 3 points from Chicago's and Detroit's offenses.  The Hawks "D" climbed from the middle of the pack to better than most in the top 5.
> 
> Cincy hasn't played anybody of note so their "undefeated" season so far is precarious at best.
> 
> One thing that Wilson is especially good at is NOT repeating his mistakes so with or without splendid O-Line play on Sunday there will be no TD give aways against the team in Ohio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bengals haven't played anyone with a positive record at the moment, and their recent history certainly supports scepticism about their team.  That said, they have beaten all the teams they have played, unlike the Seahawks, who lost to the Rams, not exactly a team of note.
> 
> The Hawks D can probably get them to the playoffs, but they really need to improve a bit offensively if they hope to do anything once there.
> 
> There certainly are bright spots to cling to......at least you aren't the Niners.
Click to expand...


There certainly ARE bright spots in the Hawks performances so far to build upon.

In spite of numerous break downs in Wilson's protection( 6 sacks last night and another 6 forced scrambles)

It is remarkable that when the Seahawks do have enough time to run plays successfully they get down the field with little trouble.  They average around ten yards a play when Wilson isn't being sacked or running for his life.

This shows that there are huge benefits possible if and when the O-Line starts working as it should.  

The transformation will be dramatic when the dozen or so failures a game to protect Russell have been eliminated.  

Although fewer break downs in the Defense have been exposed lately as seen from the 3 points total been given up in the last two games there could be some improvement there as well.  Carroll's methods typically have resulted in a lot of forced turn overs and even Defensive scoring.  The Offense obviously has more opportunities to score the more times they get the ball.

If the Seahawks can survive this break in period for the O-line to gel without too many losses the later part of the season should be quite impressive as the "W's" start piling up.  Last year the Hawks were 3-3 and 6-4 before the team was dialed in.  Then they went on a winning streak that lasted all the way to the Super Bowl.

I see a similar path this season.


----------



## HUGGY

What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?

SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.

The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.

The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?



Plenty of sports teams go by state rather than city names.  I'm not sure why, but it's true.  You should be more concerned about the quality of the Arizona team than the fact they don't list their name as Glendale or Phoenix.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of sports teams go by state rather than city names.  I'm not sure why, but it's true.  You should be more concerned about the quality of the Arizona team than the fact they don't list their name as Glendale or Phoenix.
Click to expand...


Why drag ME into this?    I was happy as a clam at high tide having the 9ers to hate on.  Now they moved on to Santa Clara and they suck hind tit.  

Why should I as a Seahawk fan from the beginning of TIME be concerned about the fags from AZ?  Or the trick plays by the Rams?  

The Hawks were not prepared for the beginning of the 2015 season.  It is as simple as THAT.  Kam was holding out and our brand new O-Line had ZERO experience.  We as Hawk fans have to accept that fact just as I'm sure the Hawks coaches have.

As soon as our O-Line starts protecting like I'm sure they will the Hawks will tear up the NFC West and go on to tearing it up in the playoffs.  

This coming game with Cincinotnothingly will tell us a lot how we are progressing into a really real NFL team.  If we can just cut the 6 sacks and 6 O-Line blow ups on top of that in half we should have no trouble smacking the bitch ass Bengal kitties all over their OWN stank field.

The REAL good news is that the 2016 season will be lights out AWESOME!!!  The new guys on the new O-Line will be to early in their contracts to hold out.  

I trust in Tom Cable.  I trust in Pete Carroll.  I trust in Russell Wilson.  

It looks like Lynch will play in Cinciabsolutelyfagiliciously this weekend.  Did I mention that I fucking HATE red heads?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I trust in Pete Carroll

no surprise there.same way all cheatriot fans think belicheat can do no wrong.


----------



## Alex.

Sad performance Monday night


----------



## HUGGY

Alex. said:


> Sad performance Monday night




Why the sad face?


It was an exciting game.  Wilson was GREAT..  Wilson was HORRIBLE

Bradford was HORRIBLE...then Bradford was GREAT

Chancellor was a  HORRIBLE a-hole...then he played in the last two games and in this one he was GREAT

High drama.  What more could one ask for?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?



food for thought for everyone that reads this. When the Cards moved to Arizona,within four years they moved to the NFC west which makes perfect sense obviously. The Rams have not been playing on the west coast for 20 years now yet they are still in the NFC west?

In talking to  Ram fans out there in california they always held out hope they would be back just like the oakland raiders came back to their city because they always thought even way back then, the lease agreement sounded very  fishy and not concrete unlike with the cardinals in arizona.

the fact the Rams NEVER did the logical thing and move to the NFC central after all this time  like they should have years ago makes you pause and go hmmm.

I think the owners saw the same thing. that the Rams could get out of their lease agreement with the city they have and planned to have them back all this time.Only thing that makes any sense at all whatsoever why they never moved them to the NFC central like they did with the cardinals to the NFC west in 2002.

speaking of rivalrys,Good thing the Rams will be back in LA next year because then an old classic rivalry from the days of old will be back.Its been dead the last 20 years.with them back in LA though,it gets renewed.it will be like the packers and bears/chiefs and raiders.No matter how terrible those teams are playing that year,the games always mean somethign between both the players but more importantly,the fans.


Alex. said:


> Sad performance Monday night



indeed,this team needs to start planning for NEXT year.they are clearly not the same team from the last two superbowls.their offensive line never played pathetic with teams like the bears who dont have a defense and against the Lions who dont play well outdoors.


----------



## HUGGY

You people will be singing a different tune from the other side of your mouths and forked tongues when the Seahawks smash that red headed POS into a crying little girl that got her candy taken.

There will be a look of shock on the faces of you Cincy fans like Carrie when she had her first period.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> You people will be singing a different tune from the other side of your mouths and forked tongues when the Seahawks smash that red headed POS into a crying little girl that got her candy taken.
> 
> There will be a look of shock on the faces of you Cincy fans like Carrie when she had her first period.



Like anyone here takes the BUNGLES seriously.a team that is always one and done in the playoffs.

 i take them about as serious as i do the Bears team,you know the one with the worst defense in the NFL that they only scored a mere 6 points against in the first half.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people will be singing a different tune from the other side of your mouths and forked tongues when the Seahawks smash that red headed POS into a crying little girl that got her candy taken.
> 
> There will be a look of shock on the faces of you Cincy fans like Carrie when she had her first period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone here takes the BUNGLES seriously.a team that is always one and done in the playoffs.
> 
> i take them about as serious as i do the Bears team,you know the one with the worst defense in the NFL that they only scored a mere 6 points against in the first half.
Click to expand...


And all the Hawks needed was a safety to win the game.  What a waste.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people will be singing a different tune from the other side of your mouths and forked tongues when the Seahawks smash that red headed POS into a crying little girl that got her candy taken.
> 
> There will be a look of shock on the faces of you Cincy fans like Carrie when she had her first period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone here takes the BUNGLES seriously.a team that is always one and done in the playoffs.
> 
> i take them about as serious as i do the Bears team,you know the one with the worst defense in the NFL that they only scored a mere 6 points against in the first half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all the Hawks needed was a safety to win the game.  What a waste.
Click to expand...

the fact it took a safety to barely win against another crappy team,a winless one at that,is hardly anything to brag about.lol


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people will be singing a different tune from the other side of your mouths and forked tongues when the Seahawks smash that red headed POS into a crying little girl that got her candy taken.
> 
> There will be a look of shock on the faces of you Cincy fans like Carrie when she had her first period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone here takes the BUNGLES seriously.a team that is always one and done in the playoffs.
> 
> i take them about as serious as i do the Bears team,you know the one with the worst defense in the NFL that they only scored a mere 6 points against in the first half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all the Hawks needed was a safety to win the game.  What a waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact it took a safety to barely win against another crappy team,a winless one at that,is hardly anything to brag about.lol
Click to expand...


Who's bragging?


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad performance Monday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sad face?
> 
> 
> It was an exciting game.  Wilson was GREAT..  Wilson was HORRIBLE
> 
> Bradford was HORRIBLE...then Bradford was GREAT
> 
> Chancellor was a  HORRIBLE a-hole...then he played in the last two games and in this one he was GREAT
> 
> High drama.  What more could one ask for?
Click to expand...

I expected more against the lions


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people will be singing a different tune from the other side of your mouths and forked tongues when the Seahawks smash that red headed POS into a crying little girl that got her candy taken.
> 
> There will be a look of shock on the faces of you Cincy fans like Carrie when she had her first period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone here takes the BUNGLES seriously.a team that is always one and done in the playoffs.
> 
> i take them about as serious as i do the Bears team,you know the one with the worst defense in the NFL that they only scored a mere 6 points against in the first half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all the Hawks needed was a safety to win the game.  What a waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact it took a safety to barely win against another crappy team,a winless one at that,is hardly anything to brag about.lol
Click to expand...

I agree with you on that pretty scary ball playing.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> food for thought for everyone that reads this. When the Cards moved to Arizona,within four years they moved to the NFC west which makes perfect sense obviously. The Rams have not been playing on the west coast for 20 years now yet they are still in the NFC west?
> 
> In talking to  Ram fans out there in california they always held out hope they would be back just like the oakland raiders came back to their city because they always thought even way back then, the lease agreement sounded very  fishy and not concrete unlike with the cardinals in arizona.
> 
> the fact the Rams NEVER did the logical thing and move to the NFC central after all this time  like they should have years ago makes you pause and go hmmm.
> 
> I think the owners saw the same thing. that the Rams could get out of their lease agreement with the city they have and planned to have them back all this time.Only thing that makes any sense at all whatsoever why they never moved them to the NFC central like they did with the cardinals to the NFC west in 2002.
> 
> speaking of rivalrys,Good thing the Rams will be back in LA next year because then an old classic rivalry from the days of old will be back.Its been dead the last 20 years.with them back in LA though,it gets renewed.it will be like the packers and bears/chiefs and raiders.No matter how terrible those teams are playing that year,the games always mean somethign between both the players but more importantly,the fans.
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad performance Monday night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> indeed,this team needs to start planning for NEXT year.they are clearly not the same team from the last two superbowls.their offensive line never played pathetic with teams like the bears who dont have a defense and against the Lions who dont play well outdoors.
Click to expand...



They better make the move quick plenty of good ball playing out there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> food for thought for everyone that reads this. When the Cards moved to Arizona,within four years they moved to the NFC west which makes perfect sense obviously. The Rams have not been playing on the west coast for 20 years now yet they are still in the NFC west?
> 
> In talking to  Ram fans out there in california they always held out hope they would be back just like the oakland raiders came back to their city because they always thought even way back then, the lease agreement sounded very  fishy and not concrete unlike with the cardinals in arizona.
> 
> the fact the Rams NEVER did the logical thing and move to the NFC central after all this time  like they should have years ago makes you pause and go hmmm.
> 
> I think the owners saw the same thing. that the Rams could get out of their lease agreement with the city they have and planned to have them back all this time.Only thing that makes any sense at all whatsoever why they never moved them to the NFC central like they did with the cardinals to the NFC west in 2002.
> 
> speaking of rivalrys,Good thing the Rams will be back in LA next year because then an old classic rivalry from the days of old will be back.Its been dead the last 20 years.with them back in LA though,it gets renewed.it will be like the packers and bears/chiefs and raiders.No matter how terrible those teams are playing that year,the games always mean somethign between both the players but more importantly,the fans.
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad performance Monday night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> indeed,this team needs to start planning for NEXT year.they are clearly not the same team from the last two superbowls.their offensive line never played pathetic with teams like the bears who dont have a defense and against the Lions who dont play well outdoors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They better make the move quick plenty of good ball playing out there.
Click to expand...

yeah its 2016 or bust.the NFL is deadly serious about it for the first time ever so they need to make good on it this off season or nobody in LA is going to take them serious anymore,they will lose interest since they have been assured out there its happening for next season. its now or never time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin on his radio show in LA talked about the Seahawks recovering the Lions fumble the other night. If you just want to hear that part of the seahawks being rewarded the recovery,it starts at the 30:55 mark. the subject below though under the link there if you want to hear it,then you'll want to hear the whole first 25 minutes.

Its from the tuesday broadcast  oct 6th at the 1 hr mark.

The Fred Roggin Show




The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.

so very true indeed.

Fred Roggin on his radio show out there in LA talked about that how st louis has a current girlfriend there in their city  who doesnt want to be their girlfriend there anymore. that their current girlfriend they have may jelt them and leave for another man,however there are other fish out there in the water and you can have a different woman.just not the one that you have now  and have romanced the last 20 years.

He talks about it all for the first 25 minutes.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Fred Roggin on his radio show in LA talked about the Seahawks recovering the Lions fumble the other night. If you just want to hear that part of the seahawks being rewarded the recovery,it starts at the 30:55 mark. the subject below though under the link there if you want to hear it,then you'll want to hear the whole first 25 minutes.
> 
> Its from the tuesday broadcast  oct 6th at the 1 hr mark.
> 
> The Fred Roggin Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> so very true indeed.
> 
> Fred Roggin on his radio show out there in LA talked about that how st louis has a current girlfriend there in their city  who doesnt want to be their girlfriend there anymore. that their current girlfriend they have may jelt them and leave for another man,however there are other fish out there in the water and you can have a different woman.just not the one that you have now  and have romanced the last 20 years.
> 
> He talks about it all for the first 25 minutes.


Fred Roggin sounds a bit silly


----------



## HUGGY

Alex. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad performance Monday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sad face?
> 
> 
> It was an exciting game.  Wilson was GREAT..  Wilson was HORRIBLE
> 
> Bradford was HORRIBLE...then Bradford was GREAT
> 
> Chancellor was a  HORRIBLE a-hole...then he played in the last two games and in this one he was GREAT
> 
> High drama.  What more could one ask for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expected more against the lions
Click to expand...


The Lions get paid too.  They have lost several close games.  The Hawks have only ONE serious issue to patch up and that is the O-Line.  They held the Detroit offense to THREE points.  You really can't expect ANY defense to do much better.  

If Wilson hadn't fumbled TWICE the Hawks would have put up more points.  You REALLY can't judge an offense on TWO plays.

As to quote Carroll after the last Super Bowl when asked about the last pass thrown by Wilson..."I expected a better outcome".


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad performance Monday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sad face?
> 
> 
> It was an exciting game.  Wilson was GREAT..  Wilson was HORRIBLE
> 
> Bradford was HORRIBLE...then Bradford was GREAT
> 
> Chancellor was a  HORRIBLE a-hole...then he played in the last two games and in this one he was GREAT
> 
> High drama.  What more could one ask for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expected more against the lions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lions get paid too.  They have lost several close games.  The Hawks have only ONE serious issue to patch up and that is the O-Line.  They held the Detroit offense to THREE points.  You really can't expect ANY defense to do much better.
> 
> If Wilson hadn't fumbled TWICE the Hawks would have put up more points.  You REALLY can't judge an offense on TWO plays.
> 
> As to quote Carroll after the last Super Bowl when asked about the last pass thrown by Wilson..."I expected a better outcome".
Click to expand...

I like Carroll always have, but he comes out with these lines that leave me wondering what was he thinking.

I agree with you about the O-line and fumbles.


----------



## HUGGY

Carroll is one of if not the most successful of coaches in the NFL over the last three seasons.


----------



## HUGGY

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people will be singing a different tune from the other side of your mouths and forked tongues when the Seahawks smash that red headed POS into a crying little girl that got her candy taken.
> 
> There will be a look of shock on the faces of you Cincy fans like Carrie when she had her first period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone here takes the BUNGLES seriously.a team that is always one and done in the playoffs.
> 
> i take them about as serious as i do the Bears team,you know the one with the worst defense in the NFL that they only scored a mere 6 points against in the first half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all the Hawks needed was a safety to win the game.  What a waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact it took a safety to barely win against another crappy team,a winless one at that,is hardly anything to brag about.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you on that pretty scary ball playing.
Click to expand...


I didn't notice any Hawk players with towels over their heads or fighting on the sidelines.  Nobody was arguing with the coaches.  I doubt the Seahawk players share the anxiety many here have displayed.

The play that saved the game for the Seahawks was NOT a total fluke.  Thomas did the very same thing on the goal line in another game.  Richard Sherman has saved several games with last second heroics over the last few seasons.  Our LOB has taken the ball away from other teams many times in the red zone.  

I would bet that the Seahawks have denied other teams victories in the final seconds more than any other team.  I don't have any stats to support this statement but we sure seem to do it with regularity.


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people will be singing a different tune from the other side of your mouths and forked tongues when the Seahawks smash that red headed POS into a crying little girl that got her candy taken.
> 
> There will be a look of shock on the faces of you Cincy fans like Carrie when she had her first period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone here takes the BUNGLES seriously.a team that is always one and done in the playoffs.
> 
> i take them about as serious as i do the Bears team,you know the one with the worst defense in the NFL that they only scored a mere 6 points against in the first half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all the Hawks needed was a safety to win the game.  What a waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact it took a safety to barely win against another crappy team,a winless one at that,is hardly anything to brag about.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you on that pretty scary ball playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't notice any Hawk players with towels over their heads or fighting on the sidelines.  Nobody was arguing with the coaches.  I doubt the Seahawk players share the anxiety many here have displayed.
> 
> The play that saved the game for the Seahawks was NOT a total fluke.  Thomas did the very same thing on the goal line in another game.  Richard Sherman has saved several games with last second heroics over the last few seasons.  Our LOB has taken the ball away from other teams many times in the red zone.
> 
> I would bet that the Seahawks have denied other teams victories in the final seconds more than any other team.  I don't have any stats to support this statement but we sure seem to do it with regularity.
Click to expand...

That is what separates them from the other teams which is why I was unimpressed this game. They have the engine to get back into the SB


----------



## HUGGY

Alex. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone here takes the BUNGLES seriously.a team that is always one and done in the playoffs.
> 
> i take them about as serious as i do the Bears team,you know the one with the worst defense in the NFL that they only scored a mere 6 points against in the first half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the Hawks needed was a safety to win the game.  What a waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact it took a safety to barely win against another crappy team,a winless one at that,is hardly anything to brag about.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you on that pretty scary ball playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't notice any Hawk players with towels over their heads or fighting on the sidelines.  Nobody was arguing with the coaches.  I doubt the Seahawk players share the anxiety many here have displayed.
> 
> The play that saved the game for the Seahawks was NOT a total fluke.  Thomas did the very same thing on the goal line in another game.  Richard Sherman has saved several games with last second heroics over the last few seasons.  Our LOB has taken the ball away from other teams many times in the red zone.
> 
> I would bet that the Seahawks have denied other teams victories in the final seconds more than any other team.  I don't have any stats to support this statement but we sure seem to do it with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what separates them from the other teams which is why I was unimpressed this game. They have the engine to get back into the SB
Click to expand...


If the O-Line gets their act together it's lights out for the rest of the teams on their schedule.


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all the Hawks needed was a safety to win the game.  What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> the fact it took a safety to barely win against another crappy team,a winless one at that,is hardly anything to brag about.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you on that pretty scary ball playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't notice any Hawk players with towels over their heads or fighting on the sidelines.  Nobody was arguing with the coaches.  I doubt the Seahawk players share the anxiety many here have displayed.
> 
> The play that saved the game for the Seahawks was NOT a total fluke.  Thomas did the very same thing on the goal line in another game.  Richard Sherman has saved several games with last second heroics over the last few seasons.  Our LOB has taken the ball away from other teams many times in the red zone.
> 
> I would bet that the Seahawks have denied other teams victories in the final seconds more than any other team.  I don't have any stats to support this statement but we sure seem to do it with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what separates them from the other teams which is why I was unimpressed this game. They have the engine to get back into the SB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the O-Line gets their act together it's lights out for the rest of the teams on their schedule.
Click to expand...

I hope so heads up football and great competition.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of sports teams go by state rather than city names.  I'm not sure why, but it's true.  You should be more concerned about the quality of the Arizona team than the fact they don't list their name as Glendale or Phoenix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why drag ME into this?    I was happy as a clam at high tide having the 9ers to hate on.  Now they moved on to Santa Clara and they suck hind tit.
> 
> Why should I as a Seahawk fan from the beginning of TIME be concerned about the fags from AZ?  Or the trick plays by the Rams?
> 
> The Hawks were not prepared for the beginning of the 2015 season.  It is as simple as THAT.  Kam was holding out and our brand new O-Line had ZERO experience.  We as Hawk fans have to accept that fact just as I'm sure the Hawks coaches have.
> 
> As soon as our O-Line starts protecting like I'm sure they will the Hawks will tear up the NFC West and go on to tearing it up in the playoffs.
> 
> This coming game with Cincinotnothingly will tell us a lot how we are progressing into a really real NFL team.  If we can just cut the 6 sacks and 6 O-Line blow ups on top of that in half we should have no trouble smacking the bitch ass Bengal kitties all over their OWN stank field.
> 
> The REAL good news is that the 2016 season will be lights out AWESOME!!!  The new guys on the new O-Line will be to early in their contracts to hold out.
> 
> I trust in Tom Cable.  I trust in Pete Carroll.  I trust in Russell Wilson.
> 
> It looks like Lynch will play in Cinciabsolutelyfagiliciously this weekend.  Did I mention that I fucking HATE red heads?
Click to expand...


The Cards look like they could be for real this year......if Palmer can stay upright, of course.  That's always an issue.

Cincy has shown no ability to win in the playoffs, it's true.  However, they do win regular season games.  Playing in Cincy, with the Seahawks still having offensive troubles, I'd be worry as a Hawks fan.  If they can get it together in time to get to the playoffs, the Seahawks obviously have the personnel to get to the SB.  If they drop too many early games, though, getting their could potentially be an issue.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of sports teams go by state rather than city names.  I'm not sure why, but it's true.  You should be more concerned about the quality of the Arizona team than the fact they don't list their name as Glendale or Phoenix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why drag ME into this?    I was happy as a clam at high tide having the 9ers to hate on.  Now they moved on to Santa Clara and they suck hind tit.
> 
> Why should I as a Seahawk fan from the beginning of TIME be concerned about the fags from AZ?  Or the trick plays by the Rams?
> 
> The Hawks were not prepared for the beginning of the 2015 season.  It is as simple as THAT.  Kam was holding out and our brand new O-Line had ZERO experience.  We as Hawk fans have to accept that fact just as I'm sure the Hawks coaches have.
> 
> As soon as our O-Line starts protecting like I'm sure they will the Hawks will tear up the NFC West and go on to tearing it up in the playoffs.
> 
> This coming game with Cincinotnothingly will tell us a lot how we are progressing into a really real NFL team.  If we can just cut the 6 sacks and 6 O-Line blow ups on top of that in half we should have no trouble smacking the bitch ass Bengal kitties all over their OWN stank field.
> 
> The REAL good news is that the 2016 season will be lights out AWESOME!!!  The new guys on the new O-Line will be to early in their contracts to hold out.
> 
> I trust in Tom Cable.  I trust in Pete Carroll.  I trust in Russell Wilson.
> 
> It looks like Lynch will play in Cinciabsolutelyfagiliciously this weekend.  Did I mention that I fucking HATE red heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards look like they could be for real this year......if Palmer can stay upright, of course.  That's always an issue.
> 
> Cincy has shown no ability to win in the playoffs, it's true.  However, they do win regular season games.  Playing in Cincy, with the Seahawks still having offensive troubles, I'd be worry as a Hawks fan.  If they can get it together in time to get to the playoffs, the Seahawks obviously have the personnel to get to the SB.  If they drop too many early games, though, getting their could potentially be an issue.
Click to expand...


I watched the Cincy game with KC.  I saw a QB ripe for the picking.  KC has a HORRIBLE secondary.  They are ALWAYS late for the ball and terrible tacklers.  The red head plays arrogant.  He forces the ball into lanes that when populated by the speed we have in Seattle will result in interceptions.  Interceptions lead to second guessing..more interceptions..leads to more running attempts. When the red head and his receivers start fearing the LOB we will have them right where we want them. 

Cinseenothingly will not beat the Seahawks on the red head's arm.  They don't have the RBs to grind it out either.  

Again the Seahawk O-Line needs to continue to improve.  They don't have to be great...just better than against Detroit.  3 sacks vs 6 better....3 Chinese fire drills vs 6 Chinese fire drills will be enough improvement to give Wilson enough time for a minimum of two scoring drives over the one or two he will get anyway.

If the Hawks can cut Cincy's performance over KC in half..and they should being at least twice as good in the secondary,  they should be able to hold the red head to two TDs and a field goal or two.  I'm thinking like 20 points.  If the Hawk O-Line improves even marginally and Wilson doesn't fumble the Hawks should score 3 TDs and a field goal.  ...probably 24 points.  I'll take that.  It's on the road and we NEED to play catch up with Green Bay.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of sports teams go by state rather than city names.  I'm not sure why, but it's true.  You should be more concerned about the quality of the Arizona team than the fact they don't list their name as Glendale or Phoenix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why drag ME into this?    I was happy as a clam at high tide having the 9ers to hate on.  Now they moved on to Santa Clara and they suck hind tit.
> 
> Why should I as a Seahawk fan from the beginning of TIME be concerned about the fags from AZ?  Or the trick plays by the Rams?
> 
> The Hawks were not prepared for the beginning of the 2015 season.  It is as simple as THAT.  Kam was holding out and our brand new O-Line had ZERO experience.  We as Hawk fans have to accept that fact just as I'm sure the Hawks coaches have.
> 
> As soon as our O-Line starts protecting like I'm sure they will the Hawks will tear up the NFC West and go on to tearing it up in the playoffs.
> 
> This coming game with Cincinotnothingly will tell us a lot how we are progressing into a really real NFL team.  If we can just cut the 6 sacks and 6 O-Line blow ups on top of that in half we should have no trouble smacking the bitch ass Bengal kitties all over their OWN stank field.
> 
> The REAL good news is that the 2016 season will be lights out AWESOME!!!  The new guys on the new O-Line will be to early in their contracts to hold out.
> 
> I trust in Tom Cable.  I trust in Pete Carroll.  I trust in Russell Wilson.
> 
> It looks like Lynch will play in Cinciabsolutelyfagiliciously this weekend.  Did I mention that I fucking HATE red heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards look like they could be for real this year......if Palmer can stay upright, of course.  That's always an issue.
> 
> Cincy has shown no ability to win in the playoffs, it's true.  However, they do win regular season games.  Playing in Cincy, with the Seahawks still having offensive troubles, I'd be worry as a Hawks fan.  If they can get it together in time to get to the playoffs, the Seahawks obviously have the personnel to get to the SB.  If they drop too many early games, though, getting their could potentially be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the Cincy game with KC.  I saw a QB ripe for the picking.  KC has a HORRIBLE secondary.  They are ALWAYS late for the ball and terrible tacklers.  The red head plays arrogant.  He forces the ball into lanes that when populated by the speed we have in Seattle will result in interceptions.  Interceptions lead to second guessing..more interceptions..leads to more running attempts. When the red head and his receivers start fearing the LOB we will have them right where we want them.
> 
> Cinseenothingly will not beat the Seahawks on the red head's arm.  They don't have the RBs to grind it out either.
> 
> Again the Seahawk O-Line needs to continue to improve.  They don't have to be great...just better than against Detroit.  3 sacks vs 6 better....3 Chinese fire drills vs 6 Chinese fire drills will be enough improvement to give Wilson enough time for a minimum of two scoring drives over the one or two he will get anyway.
> 
> If the Hawks can cut Cincy's performance over KC in half..and they should being at least twice as good in the secondary,  they should be able to hold the red head to two TDs and a field goal or two.  I'm thinking like 20 points.  If the Hawk O-Line improves even marginally and Wilson doesn't fumble the Hawks should score 3 TDs and a field goal.  ...probably 24 points.  I'll take that.  It's on the road and we NEED to play catch up with Green Bay.
Click to expand...


Dalton is the big question for the Bengals.  Can he get beyond his usual mediocrity?  They have one the best WRs in the game, two good runners, a pretty strong D, can Dalton do more than game manage when needed?


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of sports teams go by state rather than city names.  I'm not sure why, but it's true.  You should be more concerned about the quality of the Arizona team than the fact they don't list their name as Glendale or Phoenix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why drag ME into this?    I was happy as a clam at high tide having the 9ers to hate on.  Now they moved on to Santa Clara and they suck hind tit.
> 
> Why should I as a Seahawk fan from the beginning of TIME be concerned about the fags from AZ?  Or the trick plays by the Rams?
> 
> The Hawks were not prepared for the beginning of the 2015 season.  It is as simple as THAT.  Kam was holding out and our brand new O-Line had ZERO experience.  We as Hawk fans have to accept that fact just as I'm sure the Hawks coaches have.
> 
> As soon as our O-Line starts protecting like I'm sure they will the Hawks will tear up the NFC West and go on to tearing it up in the playoffs.
> 
> This coming game with Cincinotnothingly will tell us a lot how we are progressing into a really real NFL team.  If we can just cut the 6 sacks and 6 O-Line blow ups on top of that in half we should have no trouble smacking the bitch ass Bengal kitties all over their OWN stank field.
> 
> The REAL good news is that the 2016 season will be lights out AWESOME!!!  The new guys on the new O-Line will be to early in their contracts to hold out.
> 
> I trust in Tom Cable.  I trust in Pete Carroll.  I trust in Russell Wilson.
> 
> It looks like Lynch will play in Cinciabsolutelyfagiliciously this weekend.  Did I mention that I fucking HATE red heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards look like they could be for real this year......if Palmer can stay upright, of course.  That's always an issue.
> 
> Cincy has shown no ability to win in the playoffs, it's true.  However, they do win regular season games.  Playing in Cincy, with the Seahawks still having offensive troubles, I'd be worry as a Hawks fan.  If they can get it together in time to get to the playoffs, the Seahawks obviously have the personnel to get to the SB.  If they drop too many early games, though, getting their could potentially be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the Cincy game with KC.  I saw a QB ripe for the picking.  KC has a HORRIBLE secondary.  They are ALWAYS late for the ball and terrible tacklers.  The red head plays arrogant.  He forces the ball into lanes that when populated by the speed we have in Seattle will result in interceptions.  Interceptions lead to second guessing..more interceptions..leads to more running attempts. When the red head and his receivers start fearing the LOB we will have them right where we want them.
> 
> Cinseenothingly will not beat the Seahawks on the red head's arm.  They don't have the RBs to grind it out either.
> 
> Again the Seahawk O-Line needs to continue to improve.  They don't have to be great...just better than against Detroit.  3 sacks vs 6 better....3 Chinese fire drills vs 6 Chinese fire drills will be enough improvement to give Wilson enough time for a minimum of two scoring drives over the one or two he will get anyway.
> 
> If the Hawks can cut Cincy's performance over KC in half..and they should being at least twice as good in the secondary,  they should be able to hold the red head to two TDs and a field goal or two.  I'm thinking like 20 points.  If the Hawk O-Line improves even marginally and Wilson doesn't fumble the Hawks should score 3 TDs and a field goal.  ...probably 24 points.  I'll take that.  It's on the road and we NEED to play catch up with Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dalton is the big question for the Bengals.  Can he get beyond his usual mediocrity?  They have one the best WRs in the game, two good runners, a pretty strong D, can Dalton do more than game manage when needed?
Click to expand...


So far, this year, he can.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the great rivalries in the NFC West?
> 
> SF is now Santa Clara..  The 9ers have evaporated as a useful team to hate on.  Now they are like these cripples that we have to feel sorry for.
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> The Cardinals don't even HAVE a city.  How lame is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of sports teams go by state rather than city names.  I'm not sure why, but it's true.  You should be more concerned about the quality of the Arizona team than the fact they don't list their name as Glendale or Phoenix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why drag ME into this?    I was happy as a clam at high tide having the 9ers to hate on.  Now they moved on to Santa Clara and they suck hind tit.
> 
> Why should I as a Seahawk fan from the beginning of TIME be concerned about the fags from AZ?  Or the trick plays by the Rams?
> 
> The Hawks were not prepared for the beginning of the 2015 season.  It is as simple as THAT.  Kam was holding out and our brand new O-Line had ZERO experience.  We as Hawk fans have to accept that fact just as I'm sure the Hawks coaches have.
> 
> As soon as our O-Line starts protecting like I'm sure they will the Hawks will tear up the NFC West and go on to tearing it up in the playoffs.
> 
> This coming game with Cincinotnothingly will tell us a lot how we are progressing into a really real NFL team.  If we can just cut the 6 sacks and 6 O-Line blow ups on top of that in half we should have no trouble smacking the bitch ass Bengal kitties all over their OWN stank field.
> 
> The REAL good news is that the 2016 season will be lights out AWESOME!!!  The new guys on the new O-Line will be to early in their contracts to hold out.
> 
> I trust in Tom Cable.  I trust in Pete Carroll.  I trust in Russell Wilson.
> 
> It looks like Lynch will play in Cinciabsolutelyfagiliciously this weekend.  Did I mention that I fucking HATE red heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards look like they could be for real this year......if Palmer can stay upright, of course.  That's always an issue.
> 
> Cincy has shown no ability to win in the playoffs, it's true.  However, they do win regular season games.  Playing in Cincy, with the Seahawks still having offensive troubles, I'd be worry as a Hawks fan.  If they can get it together in time to get to the playoffs, the Seahawks obviously have the personnel to get to the SB.  If they drop too many early games, though, getting their could potentially be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the Cincy game with KC.  I saw a QB ripe for the picking.  KC has a HORRIBLE secondary.  They are ALWAYS late for the ball and terrible tacklers.  The red head plays arrogant.  He forces the ball into lanes that when populated by the speed we have in Seattle will result in interceptions.  Interceptions lead to second guessing..more interceptions..leads to more running attempts. When the red head and his receivers start fearing the LOB we will have them right where we want them.
> 
> Cinseenothingly will not beat the Seahawks on the red head's arm.  They don't have the RBs to grind it out either.
> 
> Again the Seahawk O-Line needs to continue to improve.  They don't have to be great...just better than against Detroit.  3 sacks vs 6 better....3 Chinese fire drills vs 6 Chinese fire drills will be enough improvement to give Wilson enough time for a minimum of two scoring drives over the one or two he will get anyway.
> 
> If the Hawks can cut Cincy's performance over KC in half..and they should being at least twice as good in the secondary,  they should be able to hold the red head to two TDs and a field goal or two.  I'm thinking like 20 points.  If the Hawk O-Line improves even marginally and Wilson doesn't fumble the Hawks should score 3 TDs and a field goal.  ...probably 24 points.  I'll take that.  It's on the road and we NEED to play catch up with Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dalton is the big question for the Bengals.  Can he get beyond his usual mediocrity?  They have one the best WRs in the game, two good runners, a pretty strong D, can Dalton do more than game manage when needed?
Click to expand...


Dalton has yet to face a superior Defensive secondary.  He is NO Aaron Rodgers.  Let's hold off a scosh on anointing him the second coming until the stats are posted after this coming Sunday.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of sports teams go by state rather than city names.  I'm not sure why, but it's true.  You should be more concerned about the quality of the Arizona team than the fact they don't list their name as Glendale or Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why drag ME into this?    I was happy as a clam at high tide having the 9ers to hate on.  Now they moved on to Santa Clara and they suck hind tit.
> 
> Why should I as a Seahawk fan from the beginning of TIME be concerned about the fags from AZ?  Or the trick plays by the Rams?
> 
> The Hawks were not prepared for the beginning of the 2015 season.  It is as simple as THAT.  Kam was holding out and our brand new O-Line had ZERO experience.  We as Hawk fans have to accept that fact just as I'm sure the Hawks coaches have.
> 
> As soon as our O-Line starts protecting like I'm sure they will the Hawks will tear up the NFC West and go on to tearing it up in the playoffs.
> 
> This coming game with Cincinotnothingly will tell us a lot how we are progressing into a really real NFL team.  If we can just cut the 6 sacks and 6 O-Line blow ups on top of that in half we should have no trouble smacking the bitch ass Bengal kitties all over their OWN stank field.
> 
> The REAL good news is that the 2016 season will be lights out AWESOME!!!  The new guys on the new O-Line will be to early in their contracts to hold out.
> 
> I trust in Tom Cable.  I trust in Pete Carroll.  I trust in Russell Wilson.
> 
> It looks like Lynch will play in Cinciabsolutelyfagiliciously this weekend.  Did I mention that I fucking HATE red heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards look like they could be for real this year......if Palmer can stay upright, of course.  That's always an issue.
> 
> Cincy has shown no ability to win in the playoffs, it's true.  However, they do win regular season games.  Playing in Cincy, with the Seahawks still having offensive troubles, I'd be worry as a Hawks fan.  If they can get it together in time to get to the playoffs, the Seahawks obviously have the personnel to get to the SB.  If they drop too many early games, though, getting their could potentially be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the Cincy game with KC.  I saw a QB ripe for the picking.  KC has a HORRIBLE secondary.  They are ALWAYS late for the ball and terrible tacklers.  The red head plays arrogant.  He forces the ball into lanes that when populated by the speed we have in Seattle will result in interceptions.  Interceptions lead to second guessing..more interceptions..leads to more running attempts. When the red head and his receivers start fearing the LOB we will have them right where we want them.
> 
> Cinseenothingly will not beat the Seahawks on the red head's arm.  They don't have the RBs to grind it out either.
> 
> Again the Seahawk O-Line needs to continue to improve.  They don't have to be great...just better than against Detroit.  3 sacks vs 6 better....3 Chinese fire drills vs 6 Chinese fire drills will be enough improvement to give Wilson enough time for a minimum of two scoring drives over the one or two he will get anyway.
> 
> If the Hawks can cut Cincy's performance over KC in half..and they should being at least twice as good in the secondary,  they should be able to hold the red head to two TDs and a field goal or two.  I'm thinking like 20 points.  If the Hawk O-Line improves even marginally and Wilson doesn't fumble the Hawks should score 3 TDs and a field goal.  ...probably 24 points.  I'll take that.  It's on the road and we NEED to play catch up with Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dalton is the big question for the Bengals.  Can he get beyond his usual mediocrity?  They have one the best WRs in the game, two good runners, a pretty strong D, can Dalton do more than game manage when needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dalton has yet to face a superior Defensive secondary.  He is NO Aaron Rodgers.  Let's hold off a scosh on anointing him the second coming until the stats are posted after this coming Sunday.
Click to expand...


I ask if he can get beyond being mediocre and you say he's being anointed the second coming?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why drag ME into this?    I was happy as a clam at high tide having the 9ers to hate on.  Now they moved on to Santa Clara and they suck hind tit.
> 
> Why should I as a Seahawk fan from the beginning of TIME be concerned about the fags from AZ?  Or the trick plays by the Rams?
> 
> The Hawks were not prepared for the beginning of the 2015 season.  It is as simple as THAT.  Kam was holding out and our brand new O-Line had ZERO experience.  We as Hawk fans have to accept that fact just as I'm sure the Hawks coaches have.
> 
> As soon as our O-Line starts protecting like I'm sure they will the Hawks will tear up the NFC West and go on to tearing it up in the playoffs.
> 
> This coming game with Cincinotnothingly will tell us a lot how we are progressing into a really real NFL team.  If we can just cut the 6 sacks and 6 O-Line blow ups on top of that in half we should have no trouble smacking the bitch ass Bengal kitties all over their OWN stank field.
> 
> The REAL good news is that the 2016 season will be lights out AWESOME!!!  The new guys on the new O-Line will be to early in their contracts to hold out.
> 
> I trust in Tom Cable.  I trust in Pete Carroll.  I trust in Russell Wilson.
> 
> It looks like Lynch will play in Cinciabsolutelyfagiliciously this weekend.  Did I mention that I fucking HATE red heads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cards look like they could be for real this year......if Palmer can stay upright, of course.  That's always an issue.
> 
> Cincy has shown no ability to win in the playoffs, it's true.  However, they do win regular season games.  Playing in Cincy, with the Seahawks still having offensive troubles, I'd be worry as a Hawks fan.  If they can get it together in time to get to the playoffs, the Seahawks obviously have the personnel to get to the SB.  If they drop too many early games, though, getting their could potentially be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the Cincy game with KC.  I saw a QB ripe for the picking.  KC has a HORRIBLE secondary.  They are ALWAYS late for the ball and terrible tacklers.  The red head plays arrogant.  He forces the ball into lanes that when populated by the speed we have in Seattle will result in interceptions.  Interceptions lead to second guessing..more interceptions..leads to more running attempts. When the red head and his receivers start fearing the LOB we will have them right where we want them.
> 
> Cinseenothingly will not beat the Seahawks on the red head's arm.  They don't have the RBs to grind it out either.
> 
> Again the Seahawk O-Line needs to continue to improve.  They don't have to be great...just better than against Detroit.  3 sacks vs 6 better....3 Chinese fire drills vs 6 Chinese fire drills will be enough improvement to give Wilson enough time for a minimum of two scoring drives over the one or two he will get anyway.
> 
> If the Hawks can cut Cincy's performance over KC in half..and they should being at least twice as good in the secondary,  they should be able to hold the red head to two TDs and a field goal or two.  I'm thinking like 20 points.  If the Hawk O-Line improves even marginally and Wilson doesn't fumble the Hawks should score 3 TDs and a field goal.  ...probably 24 points.  I'll take that.  It's on the road and we NEED to play catch up with Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dalton is the big question for the Bengals.  Can he get beyond his usual mediocrity?  They have one the best WRs in the game, two good runners, a pretty strong D, can Dalton do more than game manage when needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dalton has yet to face a superior Defensive secondary.  He is NO Aaron Rodgers.  Let's hold off a scosh on anointing him the second coming until the stats are posted after this coming Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask if he can get beyond being mediocre and you say he's being anointed the second coming?
Click to expand...


It's called hyperbole.  

Quiet now!  Russell Wilson is giving his Thursday Press Conference as we type. Let's see "We practice to be great"  "The separation is in the preparation"  "The field is still 100 yards by 53 1/3 yards"  "We just want to go 1-0 this week"  

Now do you doubters UNDERSTAND???  GEEEEZZZ!!!!!  What is so damned hard to understand???


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Roggin on his radio show in LA talked about the Seahawks recovering the Lions fumble the other night. If you just want to hear that part of the seahawks being rewarded the recovery,it starts at the 30:55 mark. the subject below though under the link there if you want to hear it,then you'll want to hear the whole first 25 minutes.
> 
> Its from the tuesday broadcast  oct 6th at the 1 hr mark.
> 
> The Fred Roggin Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams don't even like the city they represent..nuff said.
> 
> so very true indeed.
> 
> Fred Roggin on his radio show out there in LA talked about that how st louis has a current girlfriend there in their city  who doesnt want to be their girlfriend there anymore. that their current girlfriend they have may jelt them and leave for another man,however there are other fish out there in the water and you can have a different woman.just not the one that you have now  and have romanced the last 20 years.
> 
> He talks about it all for the first 25 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Roggin sounds a bit silly
Click to expand...


He's entertaining to listen to which is great,keeps you awake.some of these other radio announcers are just plain boring,not fred. thats some pretty clever and funny stuff he says you got to admit on the part of -"you could have another girlfriend sometime in the future,its just the one you have romanced the past 20 years is leaving you though.however there are other fish in the water you can go after and have though,you just cant have the one you have now anymore."
pretty clever and funny you got to admit?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad performance Monday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sad face?
> 
> 
> It was an exciting game.  Wilson was GREAT..  Wilson was HORRIBLE
> 
> Bradford was HORRIBLE...then Bradford was GREAT
> 
> Chancellor was a  HORRIBLE a-hole...then he played in the last two games and in this one he was GREAT
> 
> High drama.  What more could one ask for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expected more against the lions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lions get paid too.  They have lost several close games.  The Hawks have only ONE serious issue to patch up and that is the O-Line.  They held the Detroit offense to THREE points.  You really can't expect ANY defense to do much better.
> 
> If Wilson hadn't fumbled TWICE the Hawks would have put up more points.  You REALLY can't judge an offense on TWO plays.
> 
> As to quote Carroll after the last Super Bowl when asked about the last pass thrown by Wilson..."I expected a better outcome".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Carroll always have, but he comes out with these lines that leave me wondering what was he thinking.
> 
> I agree with you about the O-line and fumbles.
Click to expand...


why do you STILL like that A hole Carrol? I always did as well the last three years until i wised up about him after last years superbowl.


----------



## HUGGY

If I was reading the tea leaves like SOME people we know I would switch brands.  Not EVERY slice of toast that looks like Elvis or Jeebus is a conspiracy by the bread manufacturers.  

Carroll isn't perfect.  NOBODY is.  Perhaps he even made a mistake or two.  The devil he is not.  

Granted there are some so obsessed with winning that they will bend the rules to get an edge.  Maybe Carroll looked the other way in the Reggie Bush fiasco.  Maybe Bush and his mom just pulled a fast one.  Since Carroll has been here in Seattle he has been squeaky clean.  If he hadn't been trust me there are plenty of people around here that like to see powerful people torn down off their pedestal.  

Me?  I just like to win at any cost or trick in the book.  If I had my way Carroll would cheat his ass off.


----------



## Zander

The Pete Carroll Shitbirds barely beat the lowly Detroit Lions. They can thank the officials for a horrid missed call, otherwise this team of losers would be  at 1-3 and in the toilet where they belong!  They stink!!  Look what they've done to Jimmy Graham. turned one of the leagues premier tight ends into a piddling middler....They really do SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Seahawks are garbage, merde, shit, caca. .  Seriously, they suck ass....shit filled, rotting, bloated, dead carcass ass. They may not win another game this season.....that is how badly they suck.


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> The Pete Carroll Shitbirds barely beat the lowly Detroit Lions. They can thank the officials for a horrid missed call, otherwise this team of losers would be  at 1-3 and in the toilet where they belong!  They stink!!  Look what they've done to Jimmy Graham. turned one of the leagues premier tight ends into a piddling middler....They really do SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Seahawks are garbage, merde, shit, caca. .  Seriously, they suck ass....shit filled, rotting, bloated, dead carcass ass. They may not win another game this season.....that is how badly they suck.



Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel?  

You will be singing a different tune out of the other side of your mouth when they win on Sunday and CONTINUE to win against the high and mighty Panthers..  Mark my words!!!!  They will be 6-2 when they go on their BYE after they then beat the 9ers and Dallas.

The Hawks have allowed 3 points from the Bears and the Lions offenses.  Ya they pulled the defensive play of the season out of their butts in the last minute on the 2" line but they DID do it and THAT is how championship seasons are made.


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pete Carroll Shitbirds barely beat the lowly Detroit Lions. They can thank the officials for a horrid missed call, otherwise this team of losers would be  at 1-3 and in the toilet where they belong!  They stink!!  Look what they've done to Jimmy Graham. turned one of the leagues premier tight ends into a piddling middler....They really do SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Seahawks are garbage, merde, shit, caca. .  Seriously, they suck ass....shit filled, rotting, bloated, dead carcass ass. They may not win another game this season.....that is how badly they suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel?
> 
> You will be singing a different tune out of the other side of your mouth when they win on Sunday and CONTINUE to win against the high and mighty Panthers..  Mark my words!!!!  They will be 6-2 when they go on their BYE after they then beat the 9ers and Dallas.
> 
> The Hawks have allowed 3 points from the Bears and the Lions offenses.  Ya they pulled the defensive play of the season out of their butts in the last minute on the 2" line but they DID do it and THAT is how championship seasons are made.
Click to expand...


Wrong. The Shitbirds play the Bengals this week not the Panthers.  (they play the Panthers next week- and they might even lose to them!) They will lose to the red hot Bengals. Why? Because they have no offense.  

The offense is so bad......The Shitbrids only manged to score two offensive TDs against the lowly Lions and the Da Bears.  TWO. That is one TD per game against teams that have allowed a combined 20 offensive touchdowns in six games. But the shitbird offense scored 2 ..... . That's pa-fucking-thetic!  

My prediction for this weeks game is that the anemic Shitbrid offense manages to eek out 1 TD and 2 FG's. Dalton and the red hot Bengals continue to roll.  Final score.....

Shitbirds- 13
Bengals - 27

The Shitbirds be 2-3  after this week and the excuses will start to roll.....hamana hamana hamana...


----------



## Zander




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pete Carroll Shitbirds barely beat the lowly Detroit Lions. They can thank the officials for a horrid missed call, otherwise this team of losers would be  at 1-3 and in the toilet where they belong!  They stink!!  Look what they've done to Jimmy Graham. turned one of the leagues premier tight ends into a piddling middler....They really do SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Seahawks are garbage, merde, shit, caca. .  Seriously, they suck ass....shit filled, rotting, bloated, dead carcass ass. They may not win another game this season.....that is how badly they suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel?
> 
> You will be singing a different tune out of the other side of your mouth when they win on Sunday and CONTINUE to win against the high and mighty Panthers..  Mark my words!!!!  They will be 6-2 when they go on their BYE after they then beat the 9ers and Dallas.
> 
> The Hawks have allowed 3 points from the Bears and the Lions offenses.  Ya they pulled the defensive play of the season out of their butts in the last minute on the 2" line but they DID do it and THAT is how championship seasons are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Shitbirds play the Bengals this week not the Panthers.  (they play the Panthers next week- and they might even lose to them!) They will lose to the red hot Bengals. Why? Because they have no offense.
> 
> The offense is so bad......The Shitbrids only manged to score two offensive TDs against the lowly Lions and the Da Bears.  TWO. That is one TD per game against teams that have allowed a combined 20 offensive touchdowns in six games. But the shitbird offense scored 2 ..... . That's pa-fucking-thetic!
> 
> My prediction for this weeks game is that the anemic Shitbrid offense manages to eek out 1 TD and 2 FG's. Dalton and the red hot Bengals continue to roll.  Final score.....
> 
> Shitbirds- 13
> Bengals - 27
> 
> The Shitbirds be 2-3  after this week and the excuses will start to roll.....hamana hamana hamana...
Click to expand...

yeah like the same desperate excuses you use to avoid admitting the truth the cheatriots scandal is the biggest in sports since the black  sox scandal.


----------



## Zander

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pete Carroll Shitbirds barely beat the lowly Detroit Lions. They can thank the officials for a horrid missed call, otherwise this team of losers would be  at 1-3 and in the toilet where they belong!  They stink!!  Look what they've done to Jimmy Graham. turned one of the leagues premier tight ends into a piddling middler....They really do SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Seahawks are garbage, merde, shit, caca. .  Seriously, they suck ass....shit filled, rotting, bloated, dead carcass ass. They may not win another game this season.....that is how badly they suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel?
> 
> You will be singing a different tune out of the other side of your mouth when they win on Sunday and CONTINUE to win against the high and mighty Panthers..  Mark my words!!!!  They will be 6-2 when they go on their BYE after they then beat the 9ers and Dallas.
> 
> The Hawks have allowed 3 points from the Bears and the Lions offenses.  Ya they pulled the defensive play of the season out of their butts in the last minute on the 2" line but they DID do it and THAT is how championship seasons are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Shitbirds play the Bengals this week not the Panthers.  (they play the Panthers next week- and they might even lose to them!) They will lose to the red hot Bengals. Why? Because they have no offense.
> 
> The offense is so bad......The Shitbrids only manged to score two offensive TDs against the lowly Lions and the Da Bears.  TWO. That is one TD per game against teams that have allowed a combined 20 offensive touchdowns in six games. But the shitbird offense scored 2 ..... . That's pa-fucking-thetic!
> 
> My prediction for this weeks game is that the anemic Shitbrid offense manages to eek out 1 TD and 2 FG's. Dalton and the red hot Bengals continue to roll.  Final score.....
> 
> Shitbirds- 13
> Bengals - 27
> 
> The Shitbirds be 2-3  after this week and the excuses will start to roll.....hamana hamana hamana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah like the same desperate excuses you use to avoid admitting the truth the cheatriots scandal is the biggest in sports since the black  sox scandal.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pete Carroll Shitbirds barely beat the lowly Detroit Lions. They can thank the officials for a horrid missed call, otherwise this team of losers would be  at 1-3 and in the toilet where they belong!  They stink!!  Look what they've done to Jimmy Graham. turned one of the leagues premier tight ends into a piddling middler....They really do SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Seahawks are garbage, merde, shit, caca. .  Seriously, they suck ass....shit filled, rotting, bloated, dead carcass ass. They may not win another game this season.....that is how badly they suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel?
> 
> You will be singing a different tune out of the other side of your mouth when they win on Sunday and CONTINUE to win against the high and mighty Panthers..  Mark my words!!!!  They will be 6-2 when they go on their BYE after they then beat the 9ers and Dallas.
> 
> The Hawks have allowed 3 points from the Bears and the Lions offenses.  Ya they pulled the defensive play of the season out of their butts in the last minute on the 2" line but they DID do it and THAT is how championship seasons are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Shitbirds play the Bengals this week not the Panthers.  (they play the Panthers next week- and they might even lose to them!) They will lose to the red hot Bengals. Why? Because they have no offense.
> 
> The offense is so bad......The Shitbrids only manged to score two offensive TDs against the lowly Lions and the Da Bears.  TWO. That is one TD per game against teams that have allowed a combined 20 offensive touchdowns in six games. But the shitbird offense scored 2 ..... . That's pa-fucking-thetic!
> 
> My prediction for this weeks game is that the anemic Shitbrid offense manages to eek out 1 TD and 2 FG's. Dalton and the red hot Bengals continue to roll.  Final score.....
> 
> Shitbirds- 13
> Bengals - 27
> 
> The Shitbirds be 2-3  after this week and the excuses will start to roll.....hamana hamana hamana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah like the same desperate excuses you use to avoid admitting the truth the cheatriots scandal is the biggest in sports since the black  sox scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


thanks for showing as always you have your head up bradys ass.


----------



## Zander

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pete Carroll Shitbirds barely beat the lowly Detroit Lions. They can thank the officials for a horrid missed call, otherwise this team of losers would be  at 1-3 and in the toilet where they belong!  They stink!!  Look what they've done to Jimmy Graham. turned one of the leagues premier tight ends into a piddling middler....They really do SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Seahawks are garbage, merde, shit, caca. .  Seriously, they suck ass....shit filled, rotting, bloated, dead carcass ass. They may not win another game this season.....that is how badly they suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel?
> 
> You will be singing a different tune out of the other side of your mouth when they win on Sunday and CONTINUE to win against the high and mighty Panthers..  Mark my words!!!!  They will be 6-2 when they go on their BYE after they then beat the 9ers and Dallas.
> 
> The Hawks have allowed 3 points from the Bears and the Lions offenses.  Ya they pulled the defensive play of the season out of their butts in the last minute on the 2" line but they DID do it and THAT is how championship seasons are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Shitbirds play the Bengals this week not the Panthers.  (they play the Panthers next week- and they might even lose to them!) They will lose to the red hot Bengals. Why? Because they have no offense.
> 
> The offense is so bad......The Shitbrids only manged to score two offensive TDs against the lowly Lions and the Da Bears.  TWO. That is one TD per game against teams that have allowed a combined 20 offensive touchdowns in six games. But the shitbird offense scored 2 ..... . That's pa-fucking-thetic!
> 
> My prediction for this weeks game is that the anemic Shitbrid offense manages to eek out 1 TD and 2 FG's. Dalton and the red hot Bengals continue to roll.  Final score.....
> 
> Shitbirds- 13
> Bengals - 27
> 
> The Shitbirds be 2-3  after this week and the excuses will start to roll.....hamana hamana hamana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah like the same desperate excuses you use to avoid admitting the truth the cheatriots scandal is the biggest in sports since the black  sox scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always you have your head up bradys ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel?
> 
> You will be singing a different tune out of the other side of your mouth when they win on Sunday and CONTINUE to win against the high and mighty Panthers..  Mark my words!!!!  They will be 6-2 when they go on their BYE after they then beat the 9ers and Dallas.
> 
> The Hawks have allowed 3 points from the Bears and the Lions offenses.  Ya they pulled the defensive play of the season out of their butts in the last minute on the 2" line but they DID do it and THAT is how championship seasons are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Shitbirds play the Bengals this week not the Panthers.  (they play the Panthers next week- and they might even lose to them!) They will lose to the red hot Bengals. Why? Because they have no offense.
> 
> The offense is so bad......The Shitbrids only manged to score two offensive TDs against the lowly Lions and the Da Bears.  TWO. That is one TD per game against teams that have allowed a combined 20 offensive touchdowns in six games. But the shitbird offense scored 2 ..... . That's pa-fucking-thetic!
> 
> My prediction for this weeks game is that the anemic Shitbrid offense manages to eek out 1 TD and 2 FG's. Dalton and the red hot Bengals continue to roll.  Final score.....
> 
> Shitbirds- 13
> Bengals - 27
> 
> The Shitbirds be 2-3  after this week and the excuses will start to roll.....hamana hamana hamana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah like the same desperate excuses you use to avoid admitting the truth the cheatriots scandal is the biggest in sports since the black  sox scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always you have your head up bradys ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Clever.  Why obsess about lucky Brady on a Hawks thread?

I'll tell you what team ACTUALLY beat Seattle in the Super Bowl... It was Green Bay.  The Hawks came out of that game so beat up that they had no secondary left.  Conversely the Patriots played a very SOFT Indy team that did hardly ant damage.  The SB was actually won/lost in the Conference Championship games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel?
> 
> You will be singing a different tune out of the other side of your mouth when they win on Sunday and CONTINUE to win against the high and mighty Panthers..  Mark my words!!!!  They will be 6-2 when they go on their BYE after they then beat the 9ers and Dallas.
> 
> The Hawks have allowed 3 points from the Bears and the Lions offenses.  Ya they pulled the defensive play of the season out of their butts in the last minute on the 2" line but they DID do it and THAT is how championship seasons are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Shitbirds play the Bengals this week not the Panthers.  (they play the Panthers next week- and they might even lose to them!) They will lose to the red hot Bengals. Why? Because they have no offense.
> 
> The offense is so bad......The Shitbrids only manged to score two offensive TDs against the lowly Lions and the Da Bears.  TWO. That is one TD per game against teams that have allowed a combined 20 offensive touchdowns in six games. But the shitbird offense scored 2 ..... . That's pa-fucking-thetic!
> 
> My prediction for this weeks game is that the anemic Shitbrid offense manages to eek out 1 TD and 2 FG's. Dalton and the red hot Bengals continue to roll.  Final score.....
> 
> Shitbirds- 13
> Bengals - 27
> 
> The Shitbirds be 2-3  after this week and the excuses will start to roll.....hamana hamana hamana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah like the same desperate excuses you use to avoid admitting the truth the cheatriots scandal is the biggest in sports since the black  sox scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always you have your head up bradys ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


chicago white sox
lance armstrong
roger clemons
barry bonds.
new england patriots.
what do all these athletes have in common with each other?
answer-*

you prove time and time again you love the cheatriots despite what you say that your not a fan of them the fact anytime i say anything bad about carrol calling him pete the cheat you join in but anytime i say something bad about the cheatriots, you go into meltdown mode.

a common trait i have noticed with cheatriot fans such  you,chrissy,old fart style and pooper is you all cant debate facts,you all post pics like this when you are cornered and backed against the wall.never fails.


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Shitbirds play the Bengals this week not the Panthers.  (they play the Panthers next week- and they might even lose to them!) They will lose to the red hot Bengals. Why? Because they have no offense.
> 
> The offense is so bad......The Shitbrids only manged to score two offensive TDs against the lowly Lions and the Da Bears.  TWO. That is one TD per game against teams that have allowed a combined 20 offensive touchdowns in six games. But the shitbird offense scored 2 ..... . That's pa-fucking-thetic!
> 
> My prediction for this weeks game is that the anemic Shitbrid offense manages to eek out 1 TD and 2 FG's. Dalton and the red hot Bengals continue to roll.  Final score.....
> 
> Shitbirds- 13
> Bengals - 27
> 
> The Shitbirds be 2-3  after this week and the excuses will start to roll.....hamana hamana hamana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah like the same desperate excuses you use to avoid admitting the truth the cheatriots scandal is the biggest in sports since the black  sox scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always you have your head up bradys ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clever.  Why obsess about lucky Brady on a Hawks thread?
> 
> I'll tell you what team ACTUALLY beat Seattle in the Super Bowl... It was Green Bay.  The Hawks came out of that game so beat up that they had no secondary left.  Conversely the Patriots played a very SOFT Indy team that did hardly ant damage.  The SB was actually won/lost in the Conference Championship games.
Click to expand...


Fartboy brought up Brady, so I responded to him.  But since you brought it up ....Luck is winning one Super Bowl in 50 years, like the Seafags. The Pats have won 4 superbowls since 2002 and played in 6.  That is a real DYNASTY.

As for the rest of your post......

Excuses.

You seem to have a lot of them. Those and a buck fifty will get you a cup of shitty coffee. 

Face it Huggy, your precious Seahawks are 2-2 and odds-on favorites to be 2-3 after Sunday.  

I don't see an 8-8 team making the playoffs.  Good luck with that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah like the same desperate excuses you use to avoid admitting the truth the cheatriots scandal is the biggest in sports since the black  sox scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always you have your head up bradys ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clever.  Why obsess about lucky Brady on a Hawks thread?
> 
> I'll tell you what team ACTUALLY beat Seattle in the Super Bowl... It was Green Bay.  The Hawks came out of that game so beat up that they had no secondary left.  Conversely the Patriots played a very SOFT Indy team that did hardly ant damage.  The SB was actually won/lost in the Conference Championship games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fartboy brought up Brady, so I responded to him.  But since you brought it up ....Luck is winning one Super Bowl in 50 years, like the Seafags. The Pats have won 4 superbowls since 2002 and played in 6.  That is a real DYNASTY.
> 
> As for the rest of your post......
> 
> Excuses.
> 
> You seem to have a lot of them. Those and a buck fifty will get you a cup of shitty coffee.
> 
> Face it Huggy, your precious Seahawks are 2-2 and odds-on favorites to be 2-3 after Sunday.
> 
> I don't see an 8-8 team making the playoffs.  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


as always,what a hypocrite.Okay for huggy to make all the excuses in the world but you  will never look in the mirror to see you do the same with the cheats.sounds like a hypocrite to me.

as always,game of dodgeball you play,you can run way from these facts  below  and ignore them but they are pesky facts you cannot refute.

chicago white sox
lance armstrong
roger clemons
barry bonds.
new england patriots.
what do all these athletes have in common with each other?
answer-*


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always you have your head up bradys ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clever.  Why obsess about lucky Brady on a Hawks thread?
> 
> I'll tell you what team ACTUALLY beat Seattle in the Super Bowl... It was Green Bay.  The Hawks came out of that game so beat up that they had no secondary left.  Conversely the Patriots played a very SOFT Indy team that did hardly ant damage.  The SB was actually won/lost in the Conference Championship games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fartboy brought up Brady, so I responded to him.  But since you brought it up ....Luck is winning one Super Bowl in 50 years, like the Seafags. The Pats have won 4 superbowls since 2002 and played in 6.  That is a real DYNASTY.
> 
> As for the rest of your post......
> 
> Excuses.
> 
> You seem to have a lot of them. Those and a buck fifty will get you a cup of shitty coffee.
> 
> Face it Huggy, your precious Seahawks are 2-2 and odds-on favorites to be 2-3 after Sunday.
> 
> I don't see an 8-8 team making the playoffs.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,what a hypocrite.Okay for huggy to make all the excuses in the world but you  will never look in the mirror to see you do the same with the cheats.sounds like a hypocrite to me.
> 
> as always,game of dodgeball you play,you can run way from these facts  below  and ignore them but they are pesky facts you cannot refute.
> 
> chicago white sox
> lance armstrong
> roger clemons
> barry bonds.
> new england patriots.
> what do all these athletes have in common with each other?
> answer-*
Click to expand...


What did the White Sox do?  I don't pay much attention to baseball.

Was Clemons ever found guilty of juicing?


----------



## Zander

The over-rated SeaChicken defense blew a 17 point 4th quarter lead and lose in OT.  boo hoo....

Huggy will be along soon with a gaggle of excuses.....


----------



## B. Kidd

Zander said:


> The over-rated SeaChicken defense blew a 17 point 4th quarter lead and lose in OT.  boo hoo....
> 
> Huggy will be along soon with a gaggle of excuses.....



I predict his #1 excuse will be they got lynched due to no Lynch........(which in all fairness, is a part of the reason they scrubbed today.......the main reason is their O-line, tho'.)


----------



## Zander

B. Kidd said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The over-rated SeaChicken defense blew a 17 point 4th quarter lead and lose in OT.  boo hoo....
> 
> Huggy will be along soon with a gaggle of excuses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict his #1 excuse will be they got lynched due to no Lynch........(which in all fairness, is a part of the reason they scrubbed today.......the main reason is their O-line, tho'.)
Click to expand...



Well, to be really fair , Lynch's handcuff  "Rawls"  put in a very Lynch-like game- 23 carries 169 yds and a TD. so no, that excuse won't fly.  Their offensive line has been a joke all season. Wilson has been sacked more than any other QB in the league. But that is not why they lost.

The reason they lost is because the overrated Shitbird Defense blew a 17 point lead in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Montrovant

Zander said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The over-rated SeaChicken defense blew a 17 point 4th quarter lead and lose in OT.  boo hoo....
> 
> Huggy will be along soon with a gaggle of excuses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict his #1 excuse will be they got lynched due to no Lynch........(which in all fairness, is a part of the reason they scrubbed today.......the main reason is their O-line, tho'.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be really fair , Lynch's handcuff  "Rawls"  put in a very Lynch-like game- 23 carries 169 yds and a TD. so no, that excuse won't fly.  Their offensive line has been a joke all season. Wilson has been sacked more than any other QB in the league. But that is not why they lost.
> 
> The reason they lost is because the overrated Shitbird Defense blew a 17 point lead in the 4th quarter.
Click to expand...


Maybe they are overrated this year, but based on the past few seasons of defensive dominance by the Seahawks, no, they aren't an overrated defense.  I don't know if this was just a bad game for them or if they are playing poorly compared to the last few years.


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The over-rated SeaChicken defense blew a 17 point 4th quarter lead and lose in OT.  boo hoo....
> 
> Huggy will be along soon with a gaggle of excuses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict his #1 excuse will be they got lynched due to no Lynch........(which in all fairness, is a part of the reason they scrubbed today.......the main reason is their O-line, tho'.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be really fair , Lynch's handcuff  "Rawls"  put in a very Lynch-like game- 23 carries 169 yds and a TD. so no, that excuse won't fly.  Their offensive line has been a joke all season. Wilson has been sacked more than any other QB in the league. But that is not why they lost.
> 
> The reason they lost is because the overrated Shitbird Defense blew a 17 point lead in the 4th quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they are overrated this year, but based on the past few seasons of defensive dominance by the Seahawks, no, they aren't an overrated defense.  I don't know if this was just a bad game for them or if they are playing poorly compared to the last few years.
Click to expand...


Overrated Defense = blowing a 17 point lead with one quarter to play.


----------



## Montrovant

Zander said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The over-rated SeaChicken defense blew a 17 point 4th quarter lead and lose in OT.  boo hoo....
> 
> Huggy will be along soon with a gaggle of excuses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict his #1 excuse will be they got lynched due to no Lynch........(which in all fairness, is a part of the reason they scrubbed today.......the main reason is their O-line, tho'.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be really fair , Lynch's handcuff  "Rawls"  put in a very Lynch-like game- 23 carries 169 yds and a TD. so no, that excuse won't fly.  Their offensive line has been a joke all season. Wilson has been sacked more than any other QB in the league. But that is not why they lost.
> 
> The reason they lost is because the overrated Shitbird Defense blew a 17 point lead in the 4th quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they are overrated this year, but based on the past few seasons of defensive dominance by the Seahawks, no, they aren't an overrated defense.  I don't know if this was just a bad game for them or if they are playing poorly compared to the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overrated Defense = blowing a 17 point lead with one quarter to play.
Click to expand...


Everyone has a bad day.    We'll see if it's more of a one-off or a trend.


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The over-rated SeaChicken defense blew a 17 point 4th quarter lead and lose in OT.  boo hoo....
> 
> Huggy will be along soon with a gaggle of excuses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict his #1 excuse will be they got lynched due to no Lynch........(which in all fairness, is a part of the reason they scrubbed today.......the main reason is their O-line, tho'.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be really fair , Lynch's handcuff  "Rawls"  put in a very Lynch-like game- 23 carries 169 yds and a TD. so no, that excuse won't fly.  Their offensive line has been a joke all season. Wilson has been sacked more than any other QB in the league. But that is not why they lost.
> 
> The reason they lost is because the overrated Shitbird Defense blew a 17 point lead in the 4th quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they are overrated this year, but based on the past few seasons of defensive dominance by the Seahawks, no, they aren't an overrated defense.  I don't know if this was just a bad game for them or if they are playing poorly compared to the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overrated Defense = blowing a 17 point lead with one quarter to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has a bad day.    We'll see if it's more of a one-off or a trend.
Click to expand...


They have a  2-3 record. Their only wins were against the 2-3 Bears and 0-4 Lions - and the officials handed them the win against the Lions.

Looks like a trend to me......


----------



## Zander

They are an 8-8 team, 9-6 at best.  Here is their remaining schedule.....They will lose at least 3 more games, maybe more. 

Sun, Oct 18 vs 

Panthers  - win 3-3
Thu, Oct 22 @ 

49ers -  Win 4-3 
Sun, Nov 1@
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cowboys Lose 4-4
Sun, Nov 15 vs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cardinals  Lose 4-5 
Sun, Nov 22 vs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




49ers Win 5-5
Sun, Nov 29 vs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steelers Win 6-5
Sun, Dec 6 @ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vikings  Lose  6-6
Sun, Dec 13 @
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ravens Lose 6-7
Sun, Dec 20 vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Browns Win 7-7
Sun, Dec 27 vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rams WIN!! 8-7
Sun, Jan 3 @
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cardinals Lose 8-8  

They'll be lucky to make the Playoffs...


----------



## Montrovant

You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?



maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games. 

PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.


----------



## Montrovant

Zander said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games.
> 
> PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.
Click to expand...


The Cards are looking strong.  I give them a pass for the Rams game, just as I do the Seahawks.  Divisional games are usually tough.


----------



## HUGGY

Skam Chancellor should be investigated for gambling against his team.  He personally allowed two unchallenged Bengals scores letting receivers blow right by him on two occasions making absolutely no effort to defend the end zone.  He didn't even feign the pretense of falling down.  He just stood there and made no effort.  He should be cut from the team ASAP.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games.
> 
> PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards are looking strong.  I give them a pass for the Rams game, just as I do the Seahawks.  Divisional games are usually tough.
Click to expand...


Your fellow 12 Trinnity has faced reality this season is toast for them Huggy.Now time for you to do the same and start thinking about next year.Its obvious the NFC title game will be between the cards and packers.the cards arent going to have the same kind of key injurys again this year they had last year.

Granted the Hawks weathered through the storm last year when everyone here including me wrote them off but they had their core offensive line together then. they did not look like a bunch of clowns even when they were losing.the defections from the last two years on defense losing Bryant,Maxwell,and smith have taken a  toll on them as well.

time for you to start looking ahead to next year.

If you stopped for a second to think and use some logic and common sense,you would understand that next year is a time to get excited about with the return of pro football to LA and it being none other than the LOS ANGELES Rams. even if you are not a Rams fan its just dumb not to be excited about that.

Heck I hate the yankees like no tomorrow obviously but if they had been out of new york the last 20 years and were coming back next year,I would be very much interested in that.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games.
> 
> PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards are looking strong.  I give them a pass for the Rams game, just as I do the Seahawks.  Divisional games are usually tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow 12 Trinnity has faced reality this season is toast for them Huggy.Now time for you to do the same and start thinking about next year.Its obvious the NFC title game will be between the cards and packers.the cards arent going to have the same kind of key injurys again this year they had last year.
> 
> Granted the Hawks weathered through the storm last year when everyone here including me wrote them off but they had their core offensive line together then. they did not look like a bunch of clowns even when they were losing.the defections from the last two years on defense losing Bryant,Maxwell,and smith have taken a  toll on them as well.
> 
> time for you to start looking ahead to next year.
> 
> If you stopped for a second to think and use some logic and common sense,you would understand that next year is a time to get excited about with the return of pro football to LA and it being none other than the LOS ANGELES Rams. even if you are not a Rams fan its just dumb not to be excited about that.
> 
> Heck I hate the yankees like no tomorrow obviously but if they had been out of new york the last 20 years and were coming back next year,I would be very much interested in that.
Click to expand...


I think the Seahawks are too talented to write off yet.  It will be extremely difficult for them to take the division, but the playoffs are very much in reach, and once they get to the playoffs, it's a new season. 

The Niners, on the other hand, are done.  This is a transition year.


----------



## HUGGY

The O-Line played their hearts out.  They were MUCH improved.  Wilson played better than usual.  He was off on a couple of throws but he didn't let the team down.  The Defense played their hearts out with the exception of ONE player.  That was as I explained earlier SKAM Chancellor.  It was obvious the way Earl Thomas got in his face after the two plays I referred to concluded that Thomas was LIVID at SKAM.  

We cannot take away from the red head's heroic effort to get his team back into the game.  He did his team proud.  He wasn't THAT good though.  He needed our safety to ALLOW their receivers to run wide open to pull off the victory.  There is no way he could have made up the `17 points in the fourth quarter without help.  Chancellor DELIVERED.. It was just for the wrong team. 

There was no excuse for Chancellor's inability to do his one and only job.  There was no "rub".  There was no special or confusing alignment.  Our "safety" was ten yards deep with no other threats to take his focus off of the receivers running right at him.  He just stood there.  He didn't even turn around and see the TDs he allowed.  

After the coaches watch this game film I hope they see what I saw and do something about it.

Seattle played a GREAT game with the exception of one.  He is a traitor and probably got paid handsomely for his intentional lack of effort.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games.
> 
> PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards are looking strong.  I give them a pass for the Rams game, just as I do the Seahawks.  Divisional games are usually tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow 12 Trinnity has faced reality this season is toast for them Huggy.Now time for you to do the same and start thinking about next year.Its obvious the NFC title game will be between the cards and packers.the cards arent going to have the same kind of key injurys again this year they had last year.
> 
> Granted the Hawks weathered through the storm last year when everyone here including me wrote them off but they had their core offensive line together then. they did not look like a bunch of clowns even when they were losing.the defections from the last two years on defense losing Bryant,Maxwell,and smith have taken a  toll on them as well.
> 
> time for you to start looking ahead to next year.
> 
> If you stopped for a second to think and use some logic and common sense,you would understand that next year is a time to get excited about with the return of pro football to LA and it being none other than the LOS ANGELES Rams. even if you are not a Rams fan its just dumb not to be excited about that.
> 
> Heck I hate the yankees like no tomorrow obviously but if they had been out of new york the last 20 years and were coming back next year,I would be very much interested in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks are too talented to write off yet.  It will be extremely difficult for them to take the division, but the playoffs are very much in reach, and once they get to the playoffs, it's a new season.
> 
> The Niners, on the other hand, are done.  This is a transition year.
Click to expand...


I don't believe the Hawks can win with Chancellor in the lineup.  He personally gave the Bengals 14 points.  No team can take that much adversity from within and still win.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> The O-Line played their hearts out.  They were MUCH improved.  Wilson played better than usual.  He was off on a couple of throws but he didn't let the team down.  The Defense played their hearts out with the exception of ONE player.  That was as I explained earlier SKAM Chancellor.  It was obvious the way Earl Thomas got in his face after the two plays I referred to concluded that Thomas was LIVID at SKAM.
> 
> We cannot take away from the red head's heroic effort to get his team back into the game.  He did his team proud.  He wasn't THAT good though.  He needed our safety to ALLOW their receivers to run wide open to pull off the victory.  There is no way he could have made up the `17 points in the fourth quarter without help.  Chancellor DELIVERED.. It was just for the wrong team.
> 
> There was no excuse for Chancellor's inability to do his one and only job.  There was no "rub".  There was no special or confusing alignment.  Our "safety" was ten yards deep with no other threats to take his focus off of the receivers running right at him.  He just stood there.  He didn't even turn around and see the TDs he allowed.
> 
> After the coaches watch this game film I hope they see what I saw and do something about it.
> 
> Seattle played a GREAT game with the exception of one.  He is a traitor and probably got paid handsomely for his intentional lack of effort.



Sorry, it doesn't work that way.  Giving up a 17 point fourth quarter lead is not the fault of a single player.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games.
> 
> PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards are looking strong.  I give them a pass for the Rams game, just as I do the Seahawks.  Divisional games are usually tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow 12 Trinnity has faced reality this season is toast for them Huggy.Now time for you to do the same and start thinking about next year.Its obvious the NFC title game will be between the cards and packers.the cards arent going to have the same kind of key injurys again this year they had last year.
> 
> Granted the Hawks weathered through the storm last year when everyone here including me wrote them off but they had their core offensive line together then. they did not look like a bunch of clowns even when they were losing.the defections from the last two years on defense losing Bryant,Maxwell,and smith have taken a  toll on them as well.
> 
> time for you to start looking ahead to next year.
> 
> If you stopped for a second to think and use some logic and common sense,you would understand that next year is a time to get excited about with the return of pro football to LA and it being none other than the LOS ANGELES Rams. even if you are not a Rams fan its just dumb not to be excited about that.
> 
> Heck I hate the yankees like no tomorrow obviously but if they had been out of new york the last 20 years and were coming back next year,I would be very much interested in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks are too talented to write off yet.  It will be extremely difficult for them to take the division, but the playoffs are very much in reach, and once they get to the playoffs, it's a new season.
> 
> The Niners, on the other hand, are done.  This is a transition year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe the Hawks can win with Chancellor in the lineup.  He personally gave the Bengals 14 points.  No team can take that much adversity from within and still win.
Click to expand...


How quickly you turn on your team's players.  Wasn't he the only reason the team won last week?


----------



## B. Kidd

I would never have guessed that Huggy would concoct a Kam C. conspiracy theory as the excuse for the Seahags loss.


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The O-Line played their hearts out.  They were MUCH improved.  Wilson played better than usual.  He was off on a couple of throws but he didn't let the team down.  The Defense played their hearts out with the exception of ONE player.  That was as I explained earlier SKAM Chancellor.  It was obvious the way Earl Thomas got in his face after the two plays I referred to concluded that Thomas was LIVID at SKAM.
> 
> We cannot take away from the red head's heroic effort to get his team back into the game.  He did his team proud.  He wasn't THAT good though.  He needed our safety to ALLOW their receivers to run wide open to pull off the victory.  There is no way he could have made up the `17 points in the fourth quarter without help.  Chancellor DELIVERED.. It was just for the wrong team.
> 
> There was no excuse for Chancellor's inability to do his one and only job.  There was no "rub".  There was no special or confusing alignment.  Our "safety" was ten yards deep with no other threats to take his focus off of the receivers running right at him.  He just stood there.  He didn't even turn around and see the TDs he allowed.
> 
> After the coaches watch this game film I hope they see what I saw and do something about it.
> 
> Seattle played a GREAT game with the exception of one.  He is a traitor and probably got paid handsomely for his intentional lack of effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it doesn't work that way.  Giving up a 17 point fourth quarter lead is not the fault of a single player.
Click to expand...


Huggy also found out why the Eags got rid of Cary Williams.........too slow and too many PI calls at just the wrong time.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games.
> 
> PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards are looking strong.  I give them a pass for the Rams game, just as I do the Seahawks.  Divisional games are usually tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow 12 Trinnity has faced reality this season is toast for them Huggy.Now time for you to do the same and start thinking about next year.Its obvious the NFC title game will be between the cards and packers.the cards arent going to have the same kind of key injurys again this year they had last year.
> 
> Granted the Hawks weathered through the storm last year when everyone here including me wrote them off but they had their core offensive line together then. they did not look like a bunch of clowns even when they were losing.the defections from the last two years on defense losing Bryant,Maxwell,and smith have taken a  toll on them as well.
> 
> time for you to start looking ahead to next year.
> 
> If you stopped for a second to think and use some logic and common sense,you would understand that next year is a time to get excited about with the return of pro football to LA and it being none other than the LOS ANGELES Rams. even if you are not a Rams fan its just dumb not to be excited about that.
> 
> Heck I hate the yankees like no tomorrow obviously but if they had been out of new york the last 20 years and were coming back next year,I would be very much interested in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks are too talented to write off yet.  It will be extremely difficult for them to take the division, but the playoffs are very much in reach, and once they get to the playoffs, it's a new season.
> 
> The Niners, on the other hand, are done.  This is a transition year.
Click to expand...


Seattle is very talented and it is early in the season. I would write them off unless they are out of the playoffs.


----------



## Zander

My 2 cents - The Seahawks have a below average offense and an above average defense. That makes them average.  

Can they make the playoffs? Maybe. But a lot of things will have to break their way.  

If they lose next week, which is very possible,  it will be VERY tough for them.....


----------



## Votto

The Seahawks imploded to the Bung?

Mwhahahaha!!!


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The O-Line played their hearts out.  They were MUCH improved.  Wilson played better than usual.  He was off on a couple of throws but he didn't let the team down.  The Defense played their hearts out with the exception of ONE player.  That was as I explained earlier SKAM Chancellor.  It was obvious the way Earl Thomas got in his face after the two plays I referred to concluded that Thomas was LIVID at SKAM.
> 
> We cannot take away from the red head's heroic effort to get his team back into the game.  He did his team proud.  He wasn't THAT good though.  He needed our safety to ALLOW their receivers to run wide open to pull off the victory.  There is no way he could have made up the `17 points in the fourth quarter without help.  Chancellor DELIVERED.. It was just for the wrong team.
> 
> There was no excuse for Chancellor's inability to do his one and only job.  There was no "rub".  There was no special or confusing alignment.  Our "safety" was ten yards deep with no other threats to take his focus off of the receivers running right at him.  He just stood there.  He didn't even turn around and see the TDs he allowed.
> 
> After the coaches watch this game film I hope they see what I saw and do something about it.
> 
> Seattle played a GREAT game with the exception of one.  He is a traitor and probably got paid handsomely for his intentional lack of effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it doesn't work that way.  Giving up a 17 point fourth quarter lead is not the fault of a single player.
Click to expand...


It is when the receiver that catches the TDs is Chancellors responsibility and he just stands there like he is in a coma TWICE.  I agree it doesn't work that way if the Safety is making some effort.  I have proof that SKAM did exactly what I said.  Don't forget...I have the NFL Game Pass.  I don't HAVE to guess or rely on a faulty memory.  If you DON'T have the Game Pass then you really cannot say I am wrong.  OR you could have personally recorded the game but that is unlikely.  I know what I am saying sounds coo coo but for whatever reason Chancellor did EXACTLY what I said about him TWICE in the same game and TWICE the red head threw to his wide open man for TDs.  So for whatever reason it DID work that way in that game.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games.
> 
> PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cards are looking strong.  I give them a pass for the Rams game, just as I do the Seahawks.  Divisional games are usually tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow 12 Trinnity has faced reality this season is toast for them Huggy.Now time for you to do the same and start thinking about next year.Its obvious the NFC title game will be between the cards and packers.the cards arent going to have the same kind of key injurys again this year they had last year.
> 
> Granted the Hawks weathered through the storm last year when everyone here including me wrote them off but they had their core offensive line together then. they did not look like a bunch of clowns even when they were losing.the defections from the last two years on defense losing Bryant,Maxwell,and smith have taken a  toll on them as well.
> 
> time for you to start looking ahead to next year.
> 
> If you stopped for a second to think and use some logic and common sense,you would understand that next year is a time to get excited about with the return of pro football to LA and it being none other than the LOS ANGELES Rams. even if you are not a Rams fan its just dumb not to be excited about that.
> 
> Heck I hate the yankees like no tomorrow obviously but if they had been out of new york the last 20 years and were coming back next year,I would be very much interested in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks are too talented to write off yet.  It will be extremely difficult for them to take the division, but the playoffs are very much in reach, and once they get to the playoffs, it's a new season.
> 
> The Niners, on the other hand, are done.  This is a transition year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe the Hawks can win with Chancellor in the lineup.  He personally gave the Bengals 14 points.  No team can take that much adversity from within and still win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How quickly you turn on your team's players.  Wasn't he the only reason the team won last week?
Click to expand...


Yes he was.  I can't answer for the strange behavior in Sunday's game. THAT would be Chancellors responsibility.   It looked like he intentionally allowed TWO TDs.  If you have the means to see it again as I do go ahead and watch it and THEN tell me I'm wrong.   Or just blowviate out your poop shooters and I'll take your opinions for what they are worth.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The O-Line played their hearts out.  They were MUCH improved.  Wilson played better than usual.  He was off on a couple of throws but he didn't let the team down.  The Defense played their hearts out with the exception of ONE player.  That was as I explained earlier SKAM Chancellor.  It was obvious the way Earl Thomas got in his face after the two plays I referred to concluded that Thomas was LIVID at SKAM.
> 
> We cannot take away from the red head's heroic effort to get his team back into the game.  He did his team proud.  He wasn't THAT good though.  He needed our safety to ALLOW their receivers to run wide open to pull off the victory.  There is no way he could have made up the `17 points in the fourth quarter without help.  Chancellor DELIVERED.. It was just for the wrong team.
> 
> There was no excuse for Chancellor's inability to do his one and only job.  There was no "rub".  There was no special or confusing alignment.  Our "safety" was ten yards deep with no other threats to take his focus off of the receivers running right at him.  He just stood there.  He didn't even turn around and see the TDs he allowed.
> 
> After the coaches watch this game film I hope they see what I saw and do something about it.
> 
> Seattle played a GREAT game with the exception of one.  He is a traitor and probably got paid handsomely for his intentional lack of effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it doesn't work that way.  Giving up a 17 point fourth quarter lead is not the fault of a single player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is when the receiver that catches the TDs is Chancellors responsibility and he just stands there like he is in a coma TWICE.  I agree it doesn't work that way if the Safety is making some effort.  I have proof that SKAM did exactly what I said.  Don't forget...I have the NFL Game Pass.  I don't HAVE to guess or rely on a faulty memory.  If you DON'T have the Game Pass then you really cannot say I am wrong.  OR you could have personally recorded the game but that is unlikely.  I know what I am saying sounds coo coo but for whatever reason Chancellor did EXACTLY what I said about him TWICE in the same game and TWICE the red head threw to his wide open man for TDs.  So for whatever reason it DID work that way in that game.
Click to expand...


Only it did not.  It doesn't matter if he intentionally let two touchdown passes go, he still did not single handedly lose a game that Seattle was winning by 17 in the fourth quarter.  The offense could have scored again.  The offense could have run down the clock.  The defense could have gotten a turnover on plays where Chancellor wasn't letting TDs get by him.  

Chancellor may have had a terrible game and have played a large part in allowing the comeback win by the Bengals, but the whole game isn't on him.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Seattle offense can't figure out what to do with Graham. Hell, they get him and then don't use him. Third down and three and no Graham in the game? 

Was it Bennett? Can he stay onside? Not very smart, add that his cheap shot on Dalton, what the hell was the purpose in that? Give them crap field position after a turnover and a huge gain? He leads the Hawks in penalties. 

Chancellor's blown coverage and hint to all teams, you want to get yards, throw to whoever is Cary Williams is covering. He is money for the other team's offense.

The offensive line looked terrible in the fourth. How many sacks did they allow on Wilson? How many hits can Wilson take before getting gun shy? They are pace for allowing 72 sacks this season.

The defense allowed over 400 yards and 17 points in one quarter, and 20 unanswered.


----------



## Zander

The Shitbirds have turned Jimmy Graham, one of the best tight ends in the game today, into an afterthought. He's a piddling middler.....


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The O-Line played their hearts out.  They were MUCH improved.  Wilson played better than usual.  He was off on a couple of throws but he didn't let the team down.  The Defense played their hearts out with the exception of ONE player.  That was as I explained earlier SKAM Chancellor.  It was obvious the way Earl Thomas got in his face after the two plays I referred to concluded that Thomas was LIVID at SKAM.
> 
> We cannot take away from the red head's heroic effort to get his team back into the game.  He did his team proud.  He wasn't THAT good though.  He needed our safety to ALLOW their receivers to run wide open to pull off the victory.  There is no way he could have made up the `17 points in the fourth quarter without help.  Chancellor DELIVERED.. It was just for the wrong team.
> 
> There was no excuse for Chancellor's inability to do his one and only job.  There was no "rub".  There was no special or confusing alignment.  Our "safety" was ten yards deep with no other threats to take his focus off of the receivers running right at him.  He just stood there.  He didn't even turn around and see the TDs he allowed.
> 
> After the coaches watch this game film I hope they see what I saw and do something about it.
> 
> Seattle played a GREAT game with the exception of one.  He is a traitor and probably got paid handsomely for his intentional lack of effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it doesn't work that way.  Giving up a 17 point fourth quarter lead is not the fault of a single player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is when the receiver that catches the TDs is Chancellors responsibility and he just stands there like he is in a coma TWICE.  I agree it doesn't work that way if the Safety is making some effort.  I have proof that SKAM did exactly what I said.  Don't forget...I have the NFL Game Pass.  I don't HAVE to guess or rely on a faulty memory.  If you DON'T have the Game Pass then you really cannot say I am wrong.  OR you could have personally recorded the game but that is unlikely.  I know what I am saying sounds coo coo but for whatever reason Chancellor did EXACTLY what I said about him TWICE in the same game and TWICE the red head threw to his wide open man for TDs.  So for whatever reason it DID work that way in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only it did not.  It doesn't matter if he intentionally let two touchdown passes go, he still did not single handedly lose a game that Seattle was winning by 17 in the fourth quarter.  The offense could have scored again.  The offense could have run down the clock.  The defense could have gotten a turnover on plays where Chancellor wasn't letting TDs get by him.
> 
> Chancellor may have had a terrible game and have played a large part in allowing the comeback win by the Bengals, but the whole game isn't on him.
Click to expand...


The Bengals are a pretty good team this year.  The Hawks are a step back from last year.  Dalton took what we gave him and that was two easy TDs.  We had em licked badly without those two fuck ups.  It is VERY hard to beat a decent team on the road in the NFL.  It just chaps my hide to see the whole team play their asses off and have one a-hole for what ever reason blow off his basic responsibilities like that and take a hot steaming shit on the play of his team mates.  

Ya Graham isn't used the same as he was in N O.  But he is getting more passes percentage wise than he did down there up here in Seattle.  So the excuse that he isn't being used isn't really true.  He DID catch several crucial passes on Sunday.  

Also....The Bengals Defense played real good in the fourth quarter.  Even though they were behind by three scores they didn't quit.  We needed EVERY Hawk in uniform to pull his weight.  

We were not getting any breaks by the refs either.  They gave the Bengals a bullshit PI on Williams on a 3rd down.  The rule is that the Defender must be looking back for the ball and NOT impede the Offensive receiver's progress.  Or DB barely touched the arm of the Bengal receiver and slapped the ball out of the air before it came into the Offensive receivers hands.  Conversely when our kid Lockett went up to catch a 3rd down toss from Wilson TWO Bengal DBs slammed into him BEFORE the ball arrived and there was NO CALL.  I don't mind a closely called game AS LONG AS IT IS CALLED THE SAME FOR BOTH TEAMS!  I'm not blaming the refs.  I expected a home field advantage tilted towrads the Bengals.  

What I wasn't expecting was to see was our precious SKAM Chancellor take two plays off that each cost the Hawks 7 points.


----------



## Papageorgio

Special teams for the Bengals looked good, Jones return put Cincy deep inside the Hawks territory. 

Signature win for Cincy and Dalton led a great comeback. 

Disagree with Graham, three catches and not even in the game on several 3rd and short plays.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> The Shitbirds have turned Jimmy Graham, one of the best tight ends in the game today, into an afterthought. He's a piddling middler.....



thats because Pete Carrol is on the take.the sooner seahawk fans accept this reality like i did after the superbowl,the more heartache they will be spared.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they'll beat the Steelers and Panthers but lose to the Vikings and Ravens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, maybe not. They do tend to play better at home and against better teams. They let off on the road and against lousy teams. So it's possible. Regardless, I do think the StinkHawks will end up losing at least  4 more games.
> 
> PS- The Cardinals played Detroit today - one week after the Seakittens barely won thanks to the officials -  they destroyed them 42-10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards are looking strong.  I give them a pass for the Rams game, just as I do the Seahawks.  Divisional games are usually tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow 12 Trinnity has faced reality this season is toast for them Huggy.Now time for you to do the same and start thinking about next year.Its obvious the NFC title game will be between the cards and packers.the cards arent going to have the same kind of key injurys again this year they had last year.
> 
> Granted the Hawks weathered through the storm last year when everyone here including me wrote them off but they had their core offensive line together then. they did not look like a bunch of clowns even when they were losing.the defections from the last two years on defense losing Bryant,Maxwell,and smith have taken a  toll on them as well.
> 
> time for you to start looking ahead to next year.
> 
> If you stopped for a second to think and use some logic and common sense,you would understand that next year is a time to get excited about with the return of pro football to LA and it being none other than the LOS ANGELES Rams. even if you are not a Rams fan its just dumb not to be excited about that.
> 
> Heck I hate the yankees like no tomorrow obviously but if they had been out of new york the last 20 years and were coming back next year,I would be very much interested in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Seahawks are too talented to write off yet.  It will be extremely difficult for them to take the division, but the playoffs are very much in reach, and once they get to the playoffs, it's a new season.
> 
> The Niners, on the other hand, are done.  This is a transition year.
Click to expand...


yeah you could be right.The Bungles are like Dan Marino and Peyton Manning.Good during the regular season but one and done in the playoffs or in Marino and Mannings case,in the big game and thats actually what i was referring to is they could still have a winning season and go into the playoffs as a wild card,but all the defections they have had on defense  have clearly caught up with them and they wont make it back to the superbowl this year.

Defense has always been their strength and it wasnt there sunday other than an interception return for a TD. Plus the defections on the offensive line have caught up with them as well. They dont seem to be as good as the cardinals are at being able to handle losing their starters.

as far as superbowls go,they ARE toast this year just to clear that up. as i said before,I think my NFC title game prediction i had last year of the cards and packers facing each other,will be off just by one year same as my Rams one was.lol.

the cards have a QB who plays a lot like wilson for their backup.He is in his second year this year now so he has more seasoning behind him which means  if Palmer goes down this year,they will be able to deal with injurys a lot better this year than last year with Palmer out of the lineup. with their defense they just need decent Quarterback play from him and he should give them that.

I saw him play in a couple of preseason games against the raiders and chargers and he looked pretty good.He was able to work the two minute drill and bring the cards back to win a game  against the Raiders.

when the cards and packers play that game will be huge.It will come into play for home field advantage between those two teams.

The seahawks will get swept by the Cardinals this year.They play in the toughest division and the Cardinals look to be in a class by themselves this year.

In all their wins so far this year they have blown out all their opponents.They took the Lambs lightly so the next time they play,they wont make the same mistake and Ariens wont motivate them by giving them bulliten board material again.

Matter of fact looking at the rest of the cardinals schedule they got a pretty easy road ahead of them.their toughest opponents are against the eagles on the road and the packers at home which will be huge.assuming they win that game like they should,then I see them going 14-2 with their only other loss being against the eagles. They wont get stupid again like they did against the Rams and get over confidant again.


----------



## HUGGY

Richard, the Defensive unco-ordinator is an idiot.  If Carroll wants to salvage the season he had better replace the moron.

Last week and in previous losses Richard and Carroll made lame excuses for the fourth qtr collapses the Hawks have experienced.  The TRUTH is that the same sort of wide open receiver running straight through the supposed strength of our defense has been what has done the damage.  

I ranted that Chancellor was to blame for last week's debacle.  What is obvious now is that Chris Richard doesn't possess the mental abilities to handle the Defensive co-ordinator's job.  The two that preceded him were taken to become head coaches.  Richard will never achieve that level.  He cannot handle this job.  

Richard had halftime to sort out the problem last week and design a fix.  He obviously did not do that.  Today the exact same maddening play plagued the Hawks and lost them the game.  

Carroll intimated on several press conferences that Chancellor was NOT to blame for the let down at the Bengals game.  I wonder what his excuse will be tomorrow?  OK..It's not chancellor.  Ya he was in position to follow the receiver but did not and just as in the previous embarrassments Cary Williams and Thomas were way too late to close.  

All that is left is the coach that has not shown the DBs what went wrong and coached them up on the correction.  The fact of the matter is that the last two losses were on the defense and the Co-ordinator has done nothing about this recurrent problem.  

Maybe Carroll is afraid of being called a racist if he fires the dumb ass negro that is way over his head attempting to lead the best stocked defensive secondary in the NFL.  

All I know is that if I hear Sherman stand up at the podium and say "the other team just made great plays" I will take ice picks and jam them in my ears.  

No Richard..the other team did not make "great plays".  You and Thomas and Williams and Chancellor allowed a receiver to run right by you and get ten yards open  in the end zone and have done just THAT several times this season leading to most of your four losses you fucking glib asshole!  That isn't a "great play" you fucking moron.  That is you and your team mates and your Defensive Co-ordinator NOT doing what you are being paid millions of dollars to do.  AND you are all too stupid to learn what to do to prevent it happening again.  THAT is on your coach.


----------



## Zander

Reality= Seahawks are a shitty team. Sorry Huggy, they had their moment....they blew it. 

Now they suck ass....they'll be lucky to finish at .500....very lucky!


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Reality= Seahawks are a shitty team. Sorry Huggy, they had their moment....they blew it.
> 
> Now they suck ass....they'll be lucky to finish at .500....very lucky!



The Hawks have the best talent.  That was proven the last couple of seasons.  With the proper coaching they are unbeatable in most games.  They USED to have competent coaches that mad half time corrections better than any others except Belichick.  Our last two OCs were/are geniuses and deserved to get a shot at HC. 

This new guy, Chris Richard, was a poor choice by Carroll.  It, his lack of thinking skills, was masked by Chancellor's holdout that he could use as an excuse.  Since Kam's return the same play has been used by the Hawks opponents over and over.  I'm sure there is a simple fix but obviously none has been implemented.  

Nobody on any team is capable of getting ten yards open in the end zone if the Hawk's DBs have been prepared in a professional manner.  

I'm not privy to what Richards is telling Carroll to cover for his incompetence but it must be a doozy of an explanation for Carroll to still have faith in his system of coaches and players, as he professed today after the game. 

I think the DC here is just a bullshitting negro like the typical pimp I see here on Aurora Ave.  He must be just a fast talker saying all the right things to navigate his way through the day and giving Carroll the "impression" he is in charge and knows his shit.  

The results speak clearly over and above the "jive" handed out by Richard.  He obviously lacks the skills it takes to handle hot shot athletes like Sherman, Chancellor and Earl Thomas.  I would bet that Richards just asks "have you GOT this"? And Sherman or Thomas say "Ya coach we GOT this" and that is the extent of the "lesson" he imparts.  

Bullshit is bullshit and results in bullshit on the field.  The previous DCs expected and demanded excellence and produced the expected results on game day.  Richards has allowed the same game losing lack of performance over and over and frankly the results are embarrassing and this experiment must end immediately.  

Carroll gave the fast talking negro a chance to excel and he failed.  I couldn't care less what his jive ass excuses are.  The points on the scoreboard speak for themselves and demand action to reverse this disgusting display of fourth quarter incompetence.


----------



## Papageorgio

Look at it this way Huggy, you have lead in every game. Remember, you said you can't ask for more than that. Well you are getting that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Reality= Seahawks are a shitty team. Sorry Huggy, they had their moment....they blew it.
> 
> Now they suck ass....they'll be lucky to finish at .500....very lucky!


Indeed,for the first time in three years this thread title  really is accurate.they really do suck this year.


----------



## antiquity

I am more then a little disappointed with the play of the Seahawks in late game situations. No excuse by either the players or coaches will work in my opinion. Seattle seems one step slow on pass defense and totally confused in pass coverage the whole game. I blame no individuals for the lost, I blame the entire team effort.

Leading the league in being sacked is a major flaw but just one of many.


----------



## B. Kidd

Quick turnaround for Hawks this week, play Niners' in 3 days! Will the wheels really fall off?.......will Kaputnik beat them?.......stay tuned.


----------



## Zander

B. Kidd said:


> Quick turnaround for Hawks this week, play Niners' in 3 days! Will the wheels really fall off?.......will Kaputnik beat them?.......stay tuned.




I don't think anyone would be surprised.


----------



## B. Kidd

Is Huggy on suicide watch? He should've already posted a Niners vs. Seattle thread by now!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

B. Kidd said:


> Is Huggy on suicide watch? He should've already posted a Niners vs. Seattle thread by now!!!



 That is funny.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> Is Huggy on suicide watch? He should've already posted a Niners vs. Seattle thread by now!!!



Just a self impozed one!  

I have hidden all of the sharp kitchen implements and I am counting all my pills carefully.

My big ass female Pit Bull has been informed that if I die she will no longer get the treats she is accustomed to getting.  Therefore she is watching my every move closely.


----------



## HUGGY

Since game 1 of this season the Seattle Seahawks have not produced an Offensive 4 th quarter TD.  THAT is an astonishing stat.  THAT coupled with the fact that the Seattle Seahawks have had a lead in every 4th quarter this season is mind boggling considering the quality of the teams we have faced this year so far.  Three of our opponents are still undefeated.  Talk about a tough schedule!  I would have to conclude that the Hawks have faced the toughest schedule in the NFL 2015 season by FAR.  Maybe Detroit and Chicago have had the only losing schedules so far in this year's campaign.  ALL of our other opponents are lights out winning...something like 22-2.


----------



## Papageorgio

Huggy you said the Hawks held a lead in all there games and you couldn't ask for more. Well you are getting what you asked for. They may go 2-14 but you get what you want.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Is Huggy on suicide watch? He should've already posted a Niners vs. Seattle thread by now!!!



He did.Like clockwork he posted his santa clara obsession thread again.

I'll probably watch this game thursday  tonight just to see how bad they have fallen this year and how bad that offensive line is and to see what "mr on the take" pete the cheat does this time  to throw this game.

Only because its a prime time game have i decided to bother watching it.


----------



## antiquity

A loss to the 49ers would be a tough pill to take but would not be totally unexpected after the past two 4th quarter melt downs.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> A loss to the 49ers would be a tough pill to take but would not be totally unexpected after the past two 4th quarter melt downs.



And the Niners have actually been able to put up a few points the last 2 weeks.  Nothing spectacular, but the offense hasn't been totally incompetent lately.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting article here. Lynchs moms REAL alligance seems to be in Oakland rather than seattle.

understandable though since they are from the bay area.

she is dead on right about the Oakland fans though as being the most loyal fans in the NFL.They are like the Cub fans in Baseball.I have watched Cub games in the past when they would have the worst record in baseball and before half the season is over,their season would be over and despite that,they would sell out all their games all the time and this was when they played their games in the day when they did not have lights back then.

Thats the same with Oakland fans.despite having 13 straight losing seasons they sold out all their games last year as well as this year.

Last year in fact when they had lost 13 in a row in were playing on a cold thursday night in a driving rainstorm,they STILL sold out and the fans stayed till the end of the game.   very few fans around the country would be loyal to their team like that being so horrible for so many years.

Marshawn Lynch's mom: 'the Raiders have the best true fans'


----------



## antiquity

What does any of that have to do with the 49ers game....you do know the Thursday night game is against the 49ers don't you?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Huggy you said the Hawks held a lead in all there games and you couldn't ask for more. Well you are getting what you asked for. They may go 2-14 but you get what you want.



Not only did they have a lead in every game but they held a lead in the 4th qtr in every game.

You seem obsessed in "what I want". 

Winning more often would be nice.

Don't believe everything you see on the internets.  

Did you hear about the NFL Game Pass?  I can record myself on my PC camera or video camera watching the Hawks opponents.  That way I can hold myself even MORE accountable for comments I make while viewing these re runs.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy you said the Hawks held a lead in all there games and you couldn't ask for more. Well you are getting what you asked for. They may go 2-14 but you get what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did they have a lead in every game but they held a lead in the 4th qtr in every game.
> 
> You seem obsessed in "what I want".
> 
> Winning more often would be nice.
> 
> Don't believe everything you see on the internets.
> 
> Did you hear about the NFL Game Pass?  I can record myself on my PC camera or video camera watching the Hawks opponents.  That way I can hold myself even MORE accountable for comments I make while viewing these re runs.
Click to expand...


I had game pass but I didn't have the time to watch that many games. I usually watch one game a week. I didn't watch any this last week. I spend more time watching key plays and reading key stats on my iPad. 

I'm glad you are enjoying it all.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy you said the Hawks held a lead in all there games and you couldn't ask for more. Well you are getting what you asked for. They may go 2-14 but you get what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did they have a lead in every game but they held a lead in the 4th qtr in every game.
> 
> You seem obsessed in "what I want".
> 
> Winning more often would be nice.
> 
> Don't believe everything you see on the internets.
> 
> Did you hear about the NFL Game Pass?  I can record myself on my PC camera or video camera watching the Hawks opponents.  That way I can hold myself even MORE accountable for comments I make while viewing these re runs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had game pass but I didn't have the time to watch that many games. I usually watch one game a week. I didn't watch any this last week. I spend more time watching key plays and reading key stats on my iPad.
> 
> I'm glad you are enjoying it all.
Click to expand...


I was thinking about Game Pass, but they more than doubled the price this year so I decided no.  Maybe next year.


----------



## HUGGY

I've got to be relatively alert from around midnight til 6 ish in the AM anyway. My responsibility to protecting the motel and restaurant property means that if I attempt to sleep sure enough I will have to wake up half a dozen times and get semi-dressed to check out whatever the dog is barking at. 

The Game Pass is something I can stop immediately and pick up when the commotion has been sorted out.  I would be on the puter anyway checking out how to make this or that.

I'm a big fan of the DIY videos on YouTube.  Right now I'm finishing up an extensive and thorough rebuild of the C6 transmission for the 95 F250 4X4 I bought several months ago.  Not only am I saving at least a couple thou doing it myself I can add another potentially lucrative skill should I decide to build the C6's professionally.  The off road and racing crowds blow them up regularly so there is a nitch market for that tranny. 

For what I save in Over The Air broadcasts and spending ZERO on TV reception it is a small commitment during the season to have access to all the games when the one time cost is broken down over the several months the service covers.  It is a far better value if you are like me and take an interest in the NFL season.

A lot of the "professional" opinion on network TV is just media centered based anyway.  The replays on the Game Pass is free of the cheer leading and advertising you get watching a live game.  Like I have said earlier it is fun for me to diagnose what happened in a play and get a first hand look at who is really playing up to the hype and who is not.  

OK the dog is going off now so it's time to go out and "splain it" do some dumb ass.


----------



## HUGGY

Dunno.... ???

Maybe we Hawk fans are expecting too much outta Russell Wilson, Wilson's god.
"          "     "         "      "     "                "     "         "       Pete Carroll.
(same)                                                                        Chancellor
(also) Sherman, Lynch, etc...etc..

So are we expecting Wilson to make the playoffs and the Super Bowl every season he ever plays?

That seems a little naive.  But who's fault is that anyway?  So far he has not disappointed.  So far he has done the impossible.  

It's not the fans...It's that runt that has brought this let down on.  

Wilson will probably pull some more magic outta his ass tonight and extend the torture.

Damn him!


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Dunno.... ???
> 
> Maybe we Hawk fans are expecting too much outta Russell Wilson, Wilson's god.
> "          "     "         "      "     "                "     "         "       Pete Carroll.
> (same)                                                                        Chancellor
> (also) Sherman, Lynch, etc...etc..
> 
> So are we expecting Wilson to make the playoffs and the Super Bowl every season he ever plays?
> 
> That seems a little naive.  But who's fault is that anyway?  So far he has not disappointed.  So far he has done the impossible.
> 
> It's not the fans...It's that runt that has brought this let down on.
> 
> Wilson will probably pull some more magic outta his ass tonight and extend the torture.
> 
> Damn him!



QBs get too much credit and too much blame.  Just the nature of the game (and surrounding media).

I don't think I've seen anyone blaming Wilson, though.  The O-line and the coaches seem to be getting the brunt in the little I've read.


----------



## antiquity

Has anyone noticed that Seattle has been holding the running back in to block. Especially on third down blitzes. I say its about time someone in the coaching staff watched the game films.

I notice the loss of something since Dan Quinn left....13 teams sack against something like giving up 25 sacks....36% efficiency on third downs.Those are killers...


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno.... ???
> 
> Maybe we Hawk fans are expecting too much outta Russell Wilson, Wilson's god.
> "          "     "         "      "     "                "     "         "       Pete Carroll.
> (same)                                                                        Chancellor
> (also) Sherman, Lynch, etc...etc..
> 
> So are we expecting Wilson to make the playoffs and the Super Bowl every season he ever plays?
> 
> That seems a little naive.  But who's fault is that anyway?  So far he has not disappointed.  So far he has done the impossible.
> 
> It's not the fans...It's that runt that has brought this let down on.
> 
> Wilson will probably pull some more magic outta his ass tonight and extend the torture.
> 
> Damn him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QBs get too much credit and too much blame.  Just the nature of the game (and surrounding media).
> 
> I don't think I've seen anyone blaming Wilson, though.  The O-line and the coaches seem to be getting the brunt in the little I've read.
Click to expand...


I don't blame Wilson so much.  I blame ....I blame Aaron Rodgers for stealing Wilson's god.  I can't really blame Wilson's god so much.  God obviously goes with winners.  

God looks at Wilson and wonders to his holiness???  "You are dating that Ciera chick and STILL haven't tapped the pussy"?  THAT'S just stupid.  You know damned skippy that she is boinking SOMEBODY!  Now Russell is "with" another byatch that is boinking somebody else.  Wilson has a screw loose.  Maybe Russell is gay.  He hangs around with a house full of very gay lookin white guys.  They all claim they worship "god" and everything.  Maybe "god" is just their secret word for being gay and worshiping being gay.  In any case if I was Wilson I would definitely STOP bragging about NOT getting the pussy.


----------



## antiquity

I am not going to use this game against the 49ers as a barometer but it is encouraging to see the defense playing well especially in the fourth quarter. Now with a long week ahead until the Dallas game and the following week off I hope something can be done to shore up the offensive line play. Three straight at home after the Dallas game will be a telling point if the Hawks can make the playoffs.
I can give the Hawks a A- in the game overall.

It has been a tough first half of this season and looking at the schedule for the rest of the way, Seattle could again be in the mix. Remember Seattle was 3-3 to start last season and still made the SB.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

its fortunate for wilson they were playing the pitiful whiners.He looked awful in that game.He had no pressure on him in either of those two interceptions he threw,that was inexcusable. against pitiful teams like the whiners and cowboys it wont cost the team but when he does that against good teams they will lose.

Love how the announcers were trying to fool people into thinking their defense was back when the niners offense is hardly a juggernaut.lol


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> I am not going to use this game against the 49ers as a barometer but it is encouraging to see the defense playing well especially in the fourth quarter. Now with a long week ahead until the Dallas game and the following week off I hope something can be done to shore up the offensive line play. Three straight at home after the Dallas game will be a telling point if the Hawks can make the playoffs.
> I can give the Hawks a A- in the game overall.
> 
> It has been a tough first half of this season and looking at the schedule for the rest of the way, Seattle could again be in the mix. Remember Seattle was 3-3 to start last season and still made the SB.



I don't count the Hawks out until they are out. They are very talented.


----------



## Montrovant

Seahawks having problems?  Play the Niners.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to use this game against the 49ers as a barometer but it is encouraging to see the defense playing well especially in the fourth quarter. Now with a long week ahead until the Dallas game and the following week off I hope something can be done to shore up the offensive line play. Three straight at home after the Dallas game will be a telling point if the Hawks can make the playoffs.
> I can give the Hawks a A- in the game overall.
> 
> It has been a tough first half of this season and looking at the schedule for the rest of the way, Seattle could again be in the mix. Remember Seattle was 3-3 to start last season and still made the SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't count the Hawks out until they are out. They are very talented.
Click to expand...


 Agree...The next game against the Cowboys is winnable especially if Romo doesn't play, then the next three games are at home after the bye...then the next two on the road is against the Vikings and Ravens...both winnable.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to use this game against the 49ers as a barometer but it is encouraging to see the defense playing well especially in the fourth quarter. Now with a long week ahead until the Dallas game and the following week off I hope something can be done to shore up the offensive line play. Three straight at home after the Dallas game will be a telling point if the Hawks can make the playoffs.
> I can give the Hawks a A- in the game overall.
> 
> It has been a tough first half of this season and looking at the schedule for the rest of the way, Seattle could again be in the mix. Remember Seattle was 3-3 to start last season and still made the SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't count the Hawks out until they are out. They are very talented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree...The next game against the Cowboys is winnable especially if Romo doesn't play, then the next three games are at home after the bye...then the next two on the road is against the Vikings and Ravens...both winnable.
Click to expand...


The Hawk's O-Line is actually getting dialed in.  Jimmy Graham is getting used better.  Tyler Lockett has the speed to run under a long rainbow pass and more importantly the ability to catch the ball running at full speed.  Wilson still gets sacked occasionally but as long as he doesn't get injured it is acceptable.  What still seems to be the Hawk's bugga boo are those costly penalties in the red zone.  Trading FGs for TDs ends up throwing away 4 points on every good drive.  

Having Lynch back in the rotation at RB adds a dimension of "attitude" that seems infectious to the offense.  He inspires better blocking which transfers to better protection as well.  The game at Santa Clara and this ten day preparation for Dallas and time to reflect the lessons learned in the first 7 games could be all the Seahawks need to get back on a possible track to the playoffs.  Two wins against the Cardinals and a home game win against the Rams and we could conceivably get back to the SB.  I'm not even that concerned about going back to Green Bay for a playoff game.  We came very close to winning that game there when we still had a heap of problems to resolve.  Those glitches have been mostly addressed.  We are a MUCH better team now than in our opener with the above mentioned improvements. 

Now if we can just stay healthy.  The playoffs beat the crap outta our LOB last season.  Maybe that is why the LOB isn't getting the huge hits this year.  Could be they are putting some of that hard ass shit in the bank for later in the season when they will need it.


----------



## antiquity

I listened to a great analysis the other day about the rise of injuries in the NFL. A policy change in the preseason that teams were limited in hitting each other in practice, in fact I believe Seattle doesn't even practice tackling. The lack of conditioning has led to more injuries through out the league.

Seattle actually has been very fortunate in the injury department to front line players and I hope it continues.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> I listened to a great analysis the other day about the rise of injuries in the NFL. A policy change in the preseason that teams were limited in hitting each other in practice, in fact I believe Seattle doesn't even practice tackling. The lack of conditioning has led to more injuries through out the league.
> 
> Seattle actually has been very fortunate in the injury department to front line players and I hope it continues.



Injuries were the difference in Seattle's performance in the last two Super Bowls.  I think that lesson has sunk in for this season.  The hard hitting that has been the LOB's trademark for a couple of seasons has been dialed back to just efficient tackling.  It's a trade off for sure as the receivers aren't afraid of confrontation if they know they are not going to get nailed as badly.  That hard hitting is a two way street.  Ya..it sends a message to the receivers but at the end of the season it can lead to a bunch of injured DBs that cannot play up to their potential. I've noticed that Chancellor and Thomas and even Bobby Wagner avoiding unnecessary hard hits this season.  I hope this new strategy pays of with more durability as the season wears on.  

Now if the DBs could just be on the same page as to the coverage we could avoid those embarrassing blown coverages that have given several teams easy TDs and amounted to at least 3 out of the four losses.

I hope the sting of the last Super Bowl loss where the Hawk DBs just didn't have enough left to stop Brady and Edelman in the fourth quarter isn't repeated.  

As of lately though the Hawks have given up unnecessary TDs because of blown assignments and not their physical condition. At least the bone head mistakes can be corrected where broken body parts cannot.


----------



## antiquity

Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years.

But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> *Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years*.
> 
> But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.



If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.

Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.

If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?

I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.


----------



## RWNJ

HUGGY said:


> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.


I honestly don't think I've ever seen a team that is better at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years*.
> 
> But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.
> 
> Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.
> 
> If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?
> 
> I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.
Click to expand...


Even had the Seahawks won on that last play they clearly would not have 'stopped' Brady.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years*.
> 
> But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.
> 
> Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.
> 
> If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?
> 
> I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.
Click to expand...


The problem with your analysis is Brady ripped up the Seahawks in the fourth quarter of the last Superbowl prior to that ill fated play that ended Seattle chances..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years*.
> 
> But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.
> 
> Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.
> 
> If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?
> 
> I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even had the Seahawks won on that last play they clearly would not have 'stopped' Brady.
Click to expand...

of course they would not.pete is on the take.the sooner seahawk fans accept that reality,the sooner they will stop suffering with that asshole as their coach.

Back in those days when Largent was playing, the NFL was nothing at all corrupt like it is now. people like pete carrol and bill belicheat have ruined the integrity of the game,predfan he got smart and stopped watching NFL games a couple of years ago. same with me pretty much now.I pretty much just watch OLD NFL games now other than watching the chargers ONLY cause i love looking at their uniform colors otherwise i would not watch NFL at all one bit.

took me last year to finally wake up to how corrupt it is but better late than never.i wont give the NFL one dime again.


----------



## antiquity

How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.



He thinks Carrol took money to lose the SB.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years*.
> 
> But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.
> 
> Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.
> 
> If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?
> 
> I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even had the Seahawks won on that last play they clearly would not have 'stopped' Brady.
Click to expand...


Duh!  You have a marvelous grasp of the obvious.    The Hawks HAD stopped Brady through the first half.  The injuries to the LOB started showing up as the game pressed into the third qtr.  When Lane broke his arm on the interception of Brady's pass in the end zone that was the tipping point in what the Hawks had left in their Defensive backfield.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years*.
> 
> But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.
> 
> Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.
> 
> If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?
> 
> I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even had the Seahawks won on that last play they clearly would not have 'stopped' Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh!  You have a marvelous grasp of the obvious.    The Hawks HAD stopped Brady through the first half.  The injuries to the LOB started showing up as the game pressed into the third qtr.  When Lane broke his arm on the interception of Brady's pass in the end zone that was the tipping point in what the Hawks had left in their Defensive backfield.
Click to expand...


Hey, you are the one who said that if not for one errant Wilson pass they would have stopped Brady.  I was pointing out how wrong you were.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks Carrol took money to lose the SB.
Click to expand...



thats because unlike so many ignorant USMB posters,I think with my MIND not with my heart and can deal with the fact NFL games are as phony and rigged as pro wrestling while all you sheep stay asleep brainwashed by the NFL.

the ONLY difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is the players are not involved,head coaches like carrol and bill callahan of the raiders are "callahan threw the Raiders/Bucs superbowl  game.many raider players INCLUDING jerry rice and tim brown have said they  believed so with hard facts to back it up no less and Huggy is too ignorant to accept  it that carrol is no different than callahan."

but not the players,only difference in NFL games and pro wrestling is the outcome doesnt always go the way they planned it.

for instance the NFL wanted the cheats to go undefeated that year they did in the regular season wanting them to win the superbowl as well and they would have got their desire had that giants reciever not made that incredible one in a million catch against his helmer on fourth and ten they never saw coming.that giants receiver spolied their plans.

the seahawks should have lost the NFC title game against the niners the year they won their first superbowl,but the NFL rigged it for them to win it because they wanted to see the best defense play against the best offense,the proof is in the pudding in this video which is why none of you will watch it since it has overwhelming pesky facts.

only thing they got wrong in this video is that coachs are not involved.carrol and callahan threw their superbowls. your 49ers SHOULD have been in the superbowl that year but the league made sure Huggys seahawks were.

another example,the NFL wanted the harbaugh bowl to happen which is why they rigged the niners falcons game so the brothers would square off.they made critical bad calls against the falcons who should have won that game to make sure your 49ers were in it.deal with it.

carrol just like belicheat has a history of cheating to lose at USC as well.He is just like a paid fighter who gets paid off to take dive. you guys are gullible chumps and they love you for that.

I have been played by a sucker by the NFL for the last time.

carrol is even MORE scum than Belicheat cause Belicheat at LEAST cheats to win where carrol cheats to LOSE.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years*.
> 
> But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.
> 
> Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.
> 
> If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?
> 
> I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even had the Seahawks won on that last play they clearly would not have 'stopped' Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh!  You have a marvelous grasp of the obvious.    The Hawks HAD stopped Brady through the first half.  The injuries to the LOB started showing up as the game pressed into the third qtr.  When Lane broke his arm on the interception of Brady's pass in the end zone that was the tipping point in what the Hawks had left in their Defensive backfield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you are the one who said that if not for one errant Wilson pass they would have stopped Brady.  I was pointing out how wrong you were.
Click to expand...


I think you miss underestimated what I said.  The Hawks HAD stopped Brady until the injuries became too many to overcome.  The Hawks DBs WERE already injured going into the SB.  They played heroically through three qtrs and the injuries just kept piling up.  Those already injured started losing their ability to play effectively as more was asked of them.  The new injuries such as Lane's broken arm among others put more pressure on the hobbled DBs that came into the game already with limited ability to perform.  Therod Simon was too injured to play but was thrown into the game and he was assigned Endelman.  Endelman is a difficult man to cover with a healthy starter.  He is impossible to handle with an injured back up. 

That about covers the injury situation.  MY POINT IS/WAS that if Bevell had put any other Seahawk receiver than that pussy Lockette to run the crossing route the Hawks would have won anyway and all this talk about how great Brady played would have been mute.  BRADY didn't win the game.  Butler did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks Carrol took money to lose the SB.
Click to expand...


as do many other thinking people around the country who use their MIND and not their hearts such as this OP here.

Did the Seahawks throw the Superbowl?

this OP here is just one of thousands out there i guarantee who is not so attached to the game itself they can see the obvious. I guarantee you there are thousands out there as well that see him for the phony fraud criminal he is as well.

I was talking to some co workers of mine the next day when that happened the following monday and i had over a dozen come up and  agree with me saying things like-Yeah I agree with you 9/11.Those were my immediate thoughts as well when he made that idiotic call.It was way too fishy for him not to have been paid off.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too many DB have stopped Brady over the years*.
> 
> But like last couple of years when Maxwell and Burley had slow starts, but improved over the season, Williams is improving over the last couple games. But he has to get better. I think Seattle gave up too soon on Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.
> 
> Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.
> 
> If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?
> 
> I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even had the Seahawks won on that last play they clearly would not have 'stopped' Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh!  You have a marvelous grasp of the obvious.    The Hawks HAD stopped Brady through the first half.  The injuries to the LOB started showing up as the game pressed into the third qtr.  When Lane broke his arm on the interception of Brady's pass in the end zone that was the tipping point in what the Hawks had left in their Defensive backfield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you are the one who said that if not for one errant Wilson pass they would have stopped Brady.  I was pointing out how wrong you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you miss underestimated what I said.  The Hawks HAD stopped Brady until the injuries became too many to overcome.  The Hawks DBs WERE already injured going into the SB.  They played heroically through three qtrs and the injuries just kept piling up.  Those already injured started losing their ability to play effectively as more was asked of them.  The new injuries such as Lane's broken arm among others put more pressure on the hobbled DBs that came into the game already with limited ability to perform.  Therod Simon was too injured to play but was thrown into the game and he was assigned Endelman.  Endelman is a difficult man to cover with a healthy starter.  He is impossible to handle with an injured back up.
> 
> That about covers the injury situation.  MY POINT IS/WAS that if Bevell had put any other Seahawk receiver than that pussy Lockette to run the crossing route the Hawks would have won anyway and all this talk about how great Brady played would have been mute.  BRADY didn't win the game.  Butler did.
Click to expand...


I miss underestimated?  How great Brady played would have been mute?  

Butler didn't win the game.  The Patriots did.  

Brady played an amazing fourth quarter and the Seahawks did not stop him.  Instead, the Patriots stopped Wilson (and the Hawks) just short of a win.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for one errant Russell Wilson pass and the play of the Pat's Butler's lifetime from the one yard line with 26 seconds left in the last Super Bowl a bunch of beat up second stringers of our LOB would have done just that.
> 
> Everyone praises Brady for the last Super Bowl but if not for Butler's heroic interception and a stupid choice from Bevell for Lockette as the primary receiver history would be singing a different tune.
> 
> If we had Jimmy Graham in there instead of that pussy Lockette what do you think would have happened?
> 
> I think it is interesting that the Seahawks haven't used Graham in any short yardage crossing routes like Lockette ran on our last possession of SB 49.  I'm thinking Carroll is keeping THAT option deep in the play bag-O-mystery to be used in a critical play in a very important game in the Hawk's future.  That play needs to be kept under wraps so there is no ready made defensive play to stop it.  You know damned skippy that a little DB like Butler won't knock Graham down like a rag doll and take the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even had the Seahawks won on that last play they clearly would not have 'stopped' Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh!  You have a marvelous grasp of the obvious.    The Hawks HAD stopped Brady through the first half.  The injuries to the LOB started showing up as the game pressed into the third qtr.  When Lane broke his arm on the interception of Brady's pass in the end zone that was the tipping point in what the Hawks had left in their Defensive backfield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you are the one who said that if not for one errant Wilson pass they would have stopped Brady.  I was pointing out how wrong you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you miss underestimated what I said.  The Hawks HAD stopped Brady until the injuries became too many to overcome.  The Hawks DBs WERE already injured going into the SB.  They played heroically through three qtrs and the injuries just kept piling up.  Those already injured started losing their ability to play effectively as more was asked of them.  The new injuries such as Lane's broken arm among others put more pressure on the hobbled DBs that came into the game already with limited ability to perform.  Therod Simon was too injured to play but was thrown into the game and he was assigned Endelman.  Endelman is a difficult man to cover with a healthy starter.  He is impossible to handle with an injured back up.
> 
> That about covers the injury situation.  MY POINT IS/WAS that if Bevell had put any other Seahawk receiver than that pussy Lockette to run the crossing route the Hawks would have won anyway and all this talk about how great Brady played would have been mute.  BRADY didn't win the game.  Butler did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss underestimated?  How great Brady played would have been mute?
> 
> *Butler didn't win the game.  The Patriots did.*
> 
> Brady played an amazing fourth quarter and the Seahawks did not stop him.  Instead, the Patriots stopped Wilson (and the Hawks) just short of a win.
Click to expand...


I know you won't like my analysis but I submit that the Panthers and Green Bay beat the Hawks in the Super Bowl.   Those were extraordinarily hard fought games that took a huge toll in injuries to the Seahawk's secondary.  The Patriots played the powder puff Colts and smoked them in the AFC Championship game.  

Hey..It's no big deal.  The Seahawks lost.  My point is that the accumulation of those injuries going into the Super Bowl has redefined how to proceed this season.  The best way to not end up going into the playoffs all crippled is to address the way the players are tackling this season.  I think it is obvious the crazy hard hits that Chancellor and Wagner and Thomas USED to deliver have dropped off.  I don't have a bug in Carroll's office or anything but I AM speculating that the way the Hawks were devastated physically going through the playoffs last season and in the last few games of last season's regular games that Carroll is trying to prevent the same drama from unfolding THIS season as it relates to injuries to his key DBs.  

It would be wonderful to be as healthy as the Hawks were going into SB 48 but I feel THAT was just lucky.  In the 2013 and the first half of the 2014 seasons the Seahawks really laid the wood on many tackles that didn't get them any more yards contained on defense.  The result of so many vicious hits was NOT just in the bodies and hearts of the receivers of our opponents.  As it turns out the strategy of the "Black Knight" is flawed.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> I have been played by a sucker by the NFL for the last time.



Does that mean you aren't going to post or bore us to death with your book length posts here any longer?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks Carrol took money to lose the SB.
Click to expand...


He not only threw the superbowl but he has thrown many games of the seahawks as well I suspect.The Rams opener calling for an onside kick in the final two minutes,the chargers game last year,the chiefs game as well. Carrol blames everyone else for HIS failures.First Bevil for the superbowl call,then the kicker for the onside kick saying he did make that call.yeah right. carrol is even more corrupt than belicheat.

Like clockwork,just as i called it,you and huggy refused to watch that 49ers/seahawks video there i showed you since it has absolute proof that game was rigged for the seahawks to win cause the NFL wanted to see the seahawks in it so it would be a superbowl of the best offense against the best defense. you two are way too predictable.

I know Huggy remembers back then me saying that I did not believe the seahawks would win that game because the 49ers came into that game playing well where the seahawks had limped into it not playing well the final 3 weeks of the season at all. If that game had NOT been rigged for the seahawks,then I would have been right that they would have lost that game.

you are in denial that that game was rigged same as you are that carrol threw the superbowl  because of the fact your 49ers SHOULD have been in that superbowl that year.Huggy is because of the fact the seahawks were handed the NFC title game to them that year and should not have been in the superbowl because they did NOT EARN it same as the cheatriots did not earn any of their superbowls wins having cheated all these years to get there.

I should have listened to mad scientist when he came on here a couple years ago and said carrol is a cheater.I did not listen to him but he was right,he knew what he was talking about.

I dont even like MS as a poster the fact he lies in his debates and changes the subject when he is proven wrong.

However MS knows what he is talking about when it comes to NFL games being rigged as much as pro wrestling.He also said a few years ago he believed the Raider/Bucs superbowl game was rigged.

at that time when  he said that, I did not believe him but since that time i have come across facts I was not aware of that Bill Callahan threw that superbowl because he did not like the raiders players or al davis and wanted his buddy Gruden to win.  Huggy always plays dodgeball with the question of-If Bill Callahan threw the Raiders superbowl,why would carrol be any different?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been played by a sucker by the NFL for the last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you aren't going to post or bore us to death with your book length posts here any longer?
Click to expand...


since  people like you are such chickenshit cowards too arrogant to admit when you are wrong, yeah unless the chargers are in the playoffs,i wont be around here this winter when the playoffs start.

will be back here on this thread though however in 2016 to laugh my ass off at you on  what a stupid fuck you were in your ramblings  that the Rams are never coming back to LA as you have insisted for the last couple of years

see unlike you,I am not arrogant and can admit when I am wrong.That i was off by one year.

this is going to break your heart since it shows how closed minded and arrogant you are but  even Huggy has NOW  gone from being closed minded about the Rams not coming back to LA to admitting he thinks its NOW a possibility they will be back just as i said he would back then..

HE did not ignore my post on here like you did "even though it was directed at you."   where I said Kroneke came out at the last owners meeting and spoke with passion about moving the Rams to inglewood "which is set to begin construction in just one month by the way."

that he spoke with passion about wanting to move them there and even came out and said st louis doesnt work for him as an NFL city.

Terry Bradshaw even came out and spoke on st louis radio sports station there a few weeks ago saying-I know there are a lot of people here in st louis that are not going to want to hear this,but dont get mad and shoot the messenger I am just telling you what I have heard from inside sources in the NFL.we at fox sports have known this the last couple of years that the Rams are going back to LA next year. I can say with 100% certainty,that the Rams are coming back to LA next year."

But according to Mr arrogant Antiquity though,I should not listen to what stan kroneke or terry bradsahw says,according to your warped logic you use in debates all the time,i should not listen to credible experts in the know like stan kroneke or terry bradshaw,I should listen to YOU because mr know it all YOU,knows everything and is NEVER wrong.

you and rightwinger should get a room together,he is the only other troll here at USMB besides you  who has STILL after all this time, refused to admit he was wrong on this same as you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and in case that was too long winded and complicated for your feeble mind to understand little troll antiquity,in short,to spell this out for you DUMMIES STYLE, the ONLY  way the Rams are not back in LA next year is if the city of Inglewood comes out and says-we change our minds,we are not building an NFL stadium.

that has NOT happened yet as of yet though and if they dont come out and say that in the next month,you are toast and are going to start getting scared because of the fact for the first time in your life, you will have no choice to admit i took you to school and proved you wrong.

If it did not happen next year, it would go down as the greatest hoax in sports history with HUNDREDS of people like terry bradshaw and stan kroneke participating in the hoax.

I seriously doubt you could get hundreds of people like that to participate in a hoax like that though.

what would they have to gain by doing so?

The NFL would lose any kind of credibility whatsoever they have by lying to the people about this the past year because its no longer a secret anymore like it was a year ago when i first created that thread.

It gets talked about on ESPN all the time now and unlike years past,this time they have stadium plan in place for a new stadium. that was the ONLY reason the move was not given the go ahead ad the green light by the league last year was last year they did not have a stadium plan  out there.NOW they do.that of course is all too complicated for your feeble mind to understand though of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw antiquity kid,too bad this saint louis sports writer in st louis who WANTS them to stay but doesnt ignore facts like you do,too bad HE can deal with reality and facts and understand just like terry bradshaw does,the rams are gone after this season.He is about the only one in dodpatch USA who is not in denial and can accept reality.

Hartmann: 'Very Unlikely' St. Louis an NFL City in 2016 > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

getting back to the seahawks  i see you along with everyone else has yet to try to debunk this video that the seahawks NFC title game was rigged same as the patriots game was rigged against the raiders so they would go to the superbowl that year with the BS tuck rule invented on the spot,easily the biggest bs rule INVENTED on the spot to make sure the patriots won that game.

they did that with the pats and they did that here with the seahawks making sure THEY got to the superbolw that year when the 49ers were the one that should have been there and this is coming from someone who really wanted the niners to lose badly that day.

this video will of course be ignored AGAIN same as my facts were about the Rams going back to LA here everyone insisting they were NEVER coming back and then backpeddled on it when kroneke made the annoucement he was building an NFL stadium.everyone here back peddled on it saying they never said that just as i said they would back then.EVERYONE except trolls rightwinger and antiquity who STILL insist they are not leaving EVER.

anyways,here is the video AGAIN of the seahawks game everyone here will ignore of course since it has pesky facts that cant be refuted either.


----------



## HUGGY

The only way "hundreds of people" could be co-ordinated to carry out the various "hoaxes" which involves the Seahawks losing the last Super Bowl and the Rams moving/NOT moving is if this was all orchestrated by alien beings...and NOT the ones from Mexico if you get my drift.  

It would be far easier for the space critters to just get into the minds of one or two humans and plant these evil seeds of doubt.  

I think there is a connection between Howie Long and his kid playing for the Rams and him being forced by the aliens to play in a bunch of terrible movies and silly commercials and cameos.


After his retirement from the NFL following the 1993 season, Long pursued an acting career, focused mainly on action films including _Firestorm_, a 1998 film in which he starred. He also appears in the movie _Broken Arrow_ alongside John Travolta. He played a minor role in the movie _3000 Miles to Graceland_ alongside Kevin Costner, Kurt Russell and Courteney Cox. Long appears in the Extended Version of _That Thing You Do!_ as Mr. White's (Tom Hanks) "partner" Lloyd in the extended cut of the movie, released on DVD in 2007. Long's part was entirely cut from the theatrical release.[6]

Long also made numerous cameo appearances on TV shows and commercials. Long was a spokesman for Radio Shack, making commercials with actress Teri Hatcher. He has also been featured in many other national commercials and advertising campaigns including those of Coors Light, Nike, Campbell's Chunky Soup,Hanes, Frito Lay, Coca-Cola and Pepsi, Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, Nabisco, Kraft, the Bud Bowl campaign, Honda and currently for Chevrolet.

In March, 1986, Long told Inside Sports, "When I'm finished playing, I'd like to stay in touch with football, through broadcasting. I'm qualified to give a certain perspective and I'm articulate enough to handle it."[7] After his retirement, he began as a studio analyst for the Fox Network's NFL coverage where he often plays the "straight man" to the comic antics of co-host Terry Bradshaw and he writes a column for Foxsports.com.[8] In addition, he hosts an annual award show on Fox, _Howie Long's Tough Guys_, which honors the NFL players whom he deems the toughest and gives "the toughest" a Chevrolet truck. Long won a Sports Emmy Award in 1997 as "Outstanding Sports Personality/Analyst."[9] A reflection of Long's status as a pop-culture icon, MTV's Paul Gargano had an interview with Judas Priest lead singer Rob Halford, and asked this question: "If you could sleep with anyone famous, who would it be?" Halford looked at Gargano and said, “Howie Long”.[10] He is also the author of _Football for Dummies_, a book to help average fans understand the basics of professional football; it is part of the _For Dummies_ series by Wiley Publishing. He is an alumnus of, and volunteers his time for, the Boys and Girls Clubs of America. He was named Walter Camp Man of the Year in 2001 by the Walter Camp Foundation.

After his football career, Howie Long became known for his use of a popular stock sound effect in the movie _Broken Arrow_. During his death scene, the sound effect is used, which has become known as the Howie scream.[11]


_3000 Miles to Graceland_ (2001)
_Dollar for the Dead_ (1998)
_Firestorm_ (1998)
_Broken Arrow_ (1996)
_In'N Out_ (1984)
Is there any doubt?

The sad part is always the effect of these alien's control over the NFL in the way it has used the Long Family and the kids.

For the love of god why drag the children into it?

Wouldn't it be far simpler for the space aliens to just develop remote controlled insects that could fly into "someone's" window at night, crawl into the ear holes of the sleeping people and feed conspiracy theories at will into the brain/s of a few willing humans that are pre disposed to believe that shit anyway?

Simple as cake!  Slice of pie!  If these unlikely NFL fans from the outer reaches of the galaxy could travel through space and time, manipulating a handful of Americans should be easy.  

They didn't get this far by wasting motion.  Manipulating hundreds of humans seems a bit more difficult than just getting Howie Long and some cracker jack called 9/11 on board.  

Think aboot it!  Howie Long has access to millions of tv viewers... 9/11 has half a dozen MB viewers.  With the media and internets cornered like that this thing smacks totally of alien control!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> The only way "hundreds of people" could be co-ordinated to carry out the various "hoaxes" which involves the Seahawks losing the last Super Bowl and the Rams moving/NOT moving is if this was all orchestrated by alien beings...and NOT the ones from Mexico if you get my drift.
> 
> It would be far easier for the space critters to just get into the minds of one or two humans and plant these evil seeds of doubt.
> 
> I think there is a connection between Howie Long and his kid playing for the Rams and him being forced by the aliens to play in a bunch of terrible movies and silly commercials and cameos.
> 
> 
> After his retirement from the NFL following the 1993 season, Long pursued an acting career, focused mainly on action films including _Firestorm_, a 1998 film in which he starred. He also appears in the movie _Broken Arrow_ alongside John Travolta. He played a minor role in the movie _3000 Miles to Graceland_ alongside Kevin Costner, Kurt Russell and Courteney Cox. Long appears in the Extended Version of _That Thing You Do!_ as Mr. White's (Tom Hanks) "partner" Lloyd in the extended cut of the movie, released on DVD in 2007. Long's part was entirely cut from the theatrical release.[6]
> 
> Long also made numerous cameo appearances on TV shows and commercials. Long was a spokesman for Radio Shack, making commercials with actress Teri Hatcher. He has also been featured in many other national commercials and advertising campaigns including those of Coors Light, Nike, Campbell's Chunky Soup,Hanes, Frito Lay, Coca-Cola and Pepsi, Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, Nabisco, Kraft, the Bud Bowl campaign, Honda and currently for Chevrolet.
> 
> In March, 1986, Long told Inside Sports, "When I'm finished playing, I'd like to stay in touch with football, through broadcasting. I'm qualified to give a certain perspective and I'm articulate enough to handle it."[7] After his retirement, he began as a studio analyst for the Fox Network's NFL coverage where he often plays the "straight man" to the comic antics of co-host Terry Bradshaw and he writes a column for Foxsports.com.[8] In addition, he hosts an annual award show on Fox, _Howie Long's Tough Guys_, which honors the NFL players whom he deems the toughest and gives "the toughest" a Chevrolet truck. Long won a Sports Emmy Award in 1997 as "Outstanding Sports Personality/Analyst."[9] A reflection of Long's status as a pop-culture icon, MTV's Paul Gargano had an interview with Judas Priest lead singer Rob Halford, and asked this question: "If you could sleep with anyone famous, who would it be?" Halford looked at Gargano and said, “Howie Long”.[10] He is also the author of _Football for Dummies_, a book to help average fans understand the basics of professional football; it is part of the _For Dummies_ series by Wiley Publishing. He is an alumnus of, and volunteers his time for, the Boys and Girls Clubs of America. He was named Walter Camp Man of the Year in 2001 by the Walter Camp Foundation.
> 
> After his football career, Howie Long became known for his use of a popular stock sound effect in the movie _Broken Arrow_. During his death scene, the sound effect is used, which has become known as the Howie scream.[11]
> 
> 
> _3000 Miles to Graceland_ (2001)
> _Dollar for the Dead_ (1998)
> _Firestorm_ (1998)
> _Broken Arrow_ (1996)
> _In'N Out_ (1984)
> Is there any doubt?
> 
> The sad part is always the effect of these alien's control over the NFL in the way it has used the Long Family and the kids.
> 
> For the love of god why drag the children into it?
> 
> Wouldn't it be far simpler for the space aliens to just develop remote controlled insects that could fly into "someone's" window at night, crawl into the ear holes of the sleeping people and feed conspiracy theories at will into the brain/s of a few willing humans that are pre disposed to believe that shit anyway?
> 
> Simple as cake!  Slice of pie!  If these unlikely NFL fans from the outer reaches of the galaxy could travel through space and time, manipulating a handful of Americans should be easy.
> 
> They didn't get this far by wasting motion.  Manipulating hundreds of humans seems a bit more difficult than just getting Howie Long and some cracker jack called 9/11 on board.
> 
> Think aboot it!  Howie Long has access to millions of tv viewers... 9/11 has half a dozen MB viewers.  With the media and internets cornered like that this thing smacks totally of alien control!



except your too much in denial about carrol  to understand that it only takes ONE person,that asshole carrol and a few higher ups in the corrupt NFL to fix the superbowl.

as always,like clockwork you cant deal with it that  carrol is no  different than bill callahan of the raiders and you also cowardly refuse to watch that video of the SEAHAWKS game afraid to face  the truth that your seahawks did not EARN their way to the superbowl that year.that it should have been the 49ers if the NFL was not corrupt like it is.

that it was rigged for them to get there same as it was rigged for the patriots to beat the raiders with the BS tuck rule INVENTED on the spot,the worst call in NFL playoff history.and that it was rigged for them to win the superbowl against the Rams as well.

Had I known back then that the NFL rigged that game for them to beat the Rams i would not have been so happy about them winning it back then knowing they are such cheaters and the NFL and goodel are in their pockets.

nice game of dodgeball you play refusing to look at that video of the hawks/niners game.Like clockwork,your so predictable.way to change the subject about the SEAHAWKS.

.However I DO at least tip my hat off to you for not being arrogant like antiquity and rightwinger not ignoring facts about the Rams actually doing the extreme rare thing for you which is actually ADMIT you might be wrong after hearing all the facts presented they are indeed out the door in st louis after this season.

Like i said,according to the warped logic of antiquity,hundreds of people in the NFL are involved in the greatest hoax in sports history of the return of NFL football to LA including terry bradshaw,howie long,stan kroneke,al michaels,ect,ect.comedy gold from him as always.


so thats kinda apples an oranges compared to pete carrol throwing the superbowl when it only involves not more than a handful.MAYBE a little more.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks Carrol took money to lose the SB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats because unlike so many ignorant USMB posters,I think with my MIND not with my heart and can deal with the fact NFL games are as phony and rigged as pro wrestling while all you sheep stay asleep brainwashed by the NFL.
> 
> the ONLY difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is the players are not involved,head coaches like carrol and bill callahan of the raiders are "callahan threw the Raiders/Bucs superbowl  game.many raider players INCLUDING jerry rice and tim brown have said they  believed so with hard facts to back it up no less and Huggy is too ignorant to accept  it that carrol is no different than callahan."
> 
> but not the players,only difference in NFL games and pro wrestling is the outcome doesnt always go the way they planned it.
> 
> for instance the NFL wanted the cheats to go undefeated that year they did in the regular season wanting them to win the superbowl as well and they would have got their desire had that giants reciever not made that incredible one in a million catch against his helmer on fourth and ten they never saw coming.that giants receiver spolied their plans.
> 
> the seahawks should have lost the NFC title game against the niners the year they won their first superbowl,but the NFL rigged it for them to win it because they wanted to see the best defense play against the best offense,the proof is in the pudding in this video which is why none of you will watch it since it has overwhelming pesky facts.
> 
> only thing they got wrong in this video is that coachs are not involved.carrol and callahan threw their superbowls. your 49ers SHOULD have been in the superbowl that year but the league made sure Huggys seahawks were.
> 
> another example,the NFL wanted the harbaugh bowl to happen which is why they rigged the niners falcons game so the brothers would square off.they made critical bad calls against the falcons who should have won that game to make sure your 49ers were in it.deal with it.
> 
> carrol just like belicheat has a history of cheating to lose at USC as well.He is just like a paid fighter who gets paid off to take dive. you guys are gullible chumps and they love you for that.
> 
> I have been played by a sucker by the NFL for the last time.
> 
> carrol is even MORE scum than Belicheat cause Belicheat at LEAST cheats to win where carrol cheats to LOSE.
Click to expand...

 carrol cheats to LOSE.
Good video and I agree WWF of sports.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks Carrol took money to lose the SB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He not only threw the superbowl but he has thrown many games of the seahawks as well I suspect.The Rams opener calling for an onside kick in the final two minutes,the chargers game last year,the chiefs game as well. Carrol blames everyone else for HIS failures.First Bevil for the superbowl call,then the kicker for the onside kick saying he did make that call.yeah right. carrol is even more corrupt than belicheat.
> 
> Like clockwork,just as i called it,you and huggy refused to watch that 49ers/seahawks video there i showed you since it has absolute proof that game was rigged for the seahawks to win cause the NFL wanted to see the seahawks in it so it would be a superbowl of the best offense against the best defense. you two are way too predictable.
> 
> I know Huggy remembers back then me saying that I did not believe the seahawks would win that game because the 49ers came into that game playing well where the seahawks had limped into it not playing well the final 3 weeks of the season at all. If that game had NOT been rigged for the seahawks,then I would have been right that they would have lost that game.
> 
> you are in denial that that game was rigged same as you are that carrol threw the superbowl  because of the fact your 49ers SHOULD have been in that superbowl that year.Huggy is because of the fact the seahawks were handed the NFC title game to them that year and should not have been in the superbowl because they did NOT EARN it same as the cheatriots did not earn any of their superbowls wins having cheated all these years to get there.
> 
> I should have listened to mad scientist when he came on here a couple years ago and said carrol is a cheater.I did not listen to him but he was right,he knew what he was talking about.
> 
> I dont even like MS as a poster the fact he lies in his debates and changes the subject when he is proven wrong.
> 
> However MS knows what he is talking about when it comes to NFL games being rigged as much as pro wrestling.He also said a few years ago he believed the Raider/Bucs superbowl game was rigged.
> 
> at that time when  he said that, I did not believe him but since that time i have come across facts I was not aware of that Bill Callahan threw that superbowl because he did not like the raiders players or al davis and wanted his buddy Gruden to win.  Huggy always plays dodgeball with the question of-If Bill Callahan threw the Raiders superbowl,why would carrol be any different?
Click to expand...

I have always grown to like Carroll but then he screws up with some questionable activity so I have to learn to like him all over again


----------



## HUGGY

Some people just simply refuse to see that alien beings from another galaxy are controlling the NFL.  How else could they make a multi billionaire like Allen co operate in such a scheme?  

Has anybody checked Paul's or Pete's ear holes for the tiny creatures that tell them what to do?

Go ahead you fools! Ignore the facts!  You do so at YOUR own peril.  

No evil alien can get to MY ear holes because my pit bull guards me 24/7.  

And what about Russell Wilson?  He talks like a robot!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks Carrol took money to lose the SB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats because unlike so many ignorant USMB posters,I think with my MIND not with my heart and can deal with the fact NFL games are as phony and rigged as pro wrestling while all you sheep stay asleep brainwashed by the NFL.
> 
> the ONLY difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is the players are not involved,head coaches like carrol and bill callahan of the raiders are "callahan threw the Raiders/Bucs superbowl  game.many raider players INCLUDING jerry rice and tim brown have said they  believed so with hard facts to back it up no less and Huggy is too ignorant to accept  it that carrol is no different than callahan."
> 
> but not the players,only difference in NFL games and pro wrestling is the outcome doesnt always go the way they planned it.
> 
> for instance the NFL wanted the cheats to go undefeated that year they did in the regular season wanting them to win the superbowl as well and they would have got their desire had that giants reciever not made that incredible one in a million catch against his helmer on fourth and ten they never saw coming.that giants receiver spolied their plans.
> 
> the seahawks should have lost the NFC title game against the niners the year they won their first superbowl,but the NFL rigged it for them to win it because they wanted to see the best defense play against the best offense,the proof is in the pudding in this video which is why none of you will watch it since it has overwhelming pesky facts.
> 
> only thing they got wrong in this video is that coachs are not involved.carrol and callahan threw their superbowls. your 49ers SHOULD have been in the superbowl that year but the league made sure Huggys seahawks were.
> 
> another example,the NFL wanted the harbaugh bowl to happen which is why they rigged the niners falcons game so the brothers would square off.they made critical bad calls against the falcons who should have won that game to make sure your 49ers were in it.deal with it.
> 
> carrol just like belicheat has a history of cheating to lose at USC as well.He is just like a paid fighter who gets paid off to take dive. you guys are gullible chumps and they love you for that.
> 
> I have been played by a sucker by the NFL for the last time.
> 
> carrol is even MORE scum than Belicheat cause Belicheat at LEAST cheats to win where carrol cheats to LOSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> carrol cheats to LOSE.
> Good video and I agree WWF of sports.
Click to expand...


carrol indeed does cheat to lose which is why i maintain he is even MORE of a criminal than Belicheat since Belicheat at least cheats to WIN.

great to see someone  on here not afraid of the truth to look at that video how the NFL rigged the seahawks/niners game for them to get to the superbowl that year

they been rigging these NFL  playoff games ever since AT LEAST the early 2000's.NFL football is so far more corrupt now than it ever was before the turn of the century.those were innocent times back then.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Pete Carrol corrupt? Or are you talking about ancient history when he was coach of USC? I have seen no evidence he knew anything about Bush receiving gifts. Even if that was remotely true almost every team in the SEC would be out of a job. Maybe every teams in college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks Carrol took money to lose the SB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats because unlike so many ignorant USMB posters,I think with my MIND not with my heart and can deal with the fact NFL games are as phony and rigged as pro wrestling while all you sheep stay asleep brainwashed by the NFL.
> 
> the ONLY difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is the players are not involved,head coaches like carrol and bill callahan of the raiders are "callahan threw the Raiders/Bucs superbowl  game.many raider players INCLUDING jerry rice and tim brown have said they  believed so with hard facts to back it up no less and Huggy is too ignorant to accept  it that carrol is no different than callahan."
> 
> but not the players,only difference in NFL games and pro wrestling is the outcome doesnt always go the way they planned it.
> 
> for instance the NFL wanted the cheats to go undefeated that year they did in the regular season wanting them to win the superbowl as well and they would have got their desire had that giants reciever not made that incredible one in a million catch against his helmer on fourth and ten they never saw coming.that giants receiver spolied their plans.
> 
> the seahawks should have lost the NFC title game against the niners the year they won their first superbowl,but the NFL rigged it for them to win it because they wanted to see the best defense play against the best offense,the proof is in the pudding in this video which is why none of you will watch it since it has overwhelming pesky facts.
> 
> only thing they got wrong in this video is that coachs are not involved.carrol and callahan threw their superbowls. your 49ers SHOULD have been in the superbowl that year but the league made sure Huggys seahawks were.
> 
> another example,the NFL wanted the harbaugh bowl to happen which is why they rigged the niners falcons game so the brothers would square off.they made critical bad calls against the falcons who should have won that game to make sure your 49ers were in it.deal with it.
> 
> carrol just like belicheat has a history of cheating to lose at USC as well.He is just like a paid fighter who gets paid off to take dive. you guys are gullible chumps and they love you for that.
> 
> I have been played by a sucker by the NFL for the last time.
> 
> carrol is even MORE scum than Belicheat cause Belicheat at LEAST cheats to win where carrol cheats to LOSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> carrol cheats to LOSE.
> Good video and I agree WWF of sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> carrol indeed does cheat to lose which is why i maintain he is even MORE of a criminal than Belicheat since Belicheat at least cheats to WIN.
> 
> great to see someone  on here not afraid of the truth to look at that video how the NFL rigged the seahawks/niners game for them to get to the superbowl that year
> 
> they been rigging these NFL games playoff games ever since AT LEAST the early 2000's.NFL football is so far more corrupt now than it ever was before the turn of the century.those were innocent times back then.
Click to expand...

Carroll much like belicheat has been involved with more than one scandal.


----------



## antiquity

Alex. said:


> Carroll much like belicheat has been involved with more than one scandal.



So has Hillary Clinton..... so what is your point.

My point is he hasn't since he became coach of the Seahawks. Hillary...not so much.


----------



## Alex.

antiquity said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll much like belicheat has been involved with more than one scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So has Hillary Clinton..... so what is your point.
> 
> My point is he hasn't since he became coach of the Seahawks. Hillary...not so much.
Click to expand...

In your version of reality  I am sure what you said made sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll much like belicheat has been involved with more than one scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So has Hillary Clinton..... so what is your point.
> 
> My point is he hasn't since he became coach of the Seahawks. Hillary...not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your version of reality  I am sure what you said made sense.
Click to expand...


I'm glad Im not the only one here that ends up having to post that roll eyes sign with this kiddie dork who cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs because he hates to admit he doesnt have a clue what is talking about.

as i said,in HIS and rightwingers warped worlds they live  in,they  thinks there are HUNDREDS of people in the NFL "INCLUDING" Terry Bradshaw,Howie Long,Al Michaels,Stan Kroneke,EVEN THE CITY OF INGLEWOOD NO LESS,participating in a hoax with everyone in the entire country,that the NFL is returning to LA. along with rightwinger,he has this arrogant attitude HE is right and everyone else in the NFL is wrong.

the kid refuses to lay off the koolaide he drinks everyday.


----------



## HUGGY

Bradshaw and Long are media stooges.  L A as an NFL sports town sucks donkey dick.  They allowed that rich bitch to just up and take one of the most revered teams in the NFL to fucking St Louis...a shit hole of a town.  The people of L A have no heart.  Typical Californians.  All talk ..no team spirit.  They don't deserve to get the Rams back.  

You can't tell me that there wasn't enough money in that suck ass town to keep their football team.   The fact of the matter is that they don't give a shit about their teams.  The rich people in L A are just a bunch of phony self centered a-holes.  They get paid by PRETENDING to be something they are not deep down.  They don't care about reality.  They are all chasing stupid dreams to make their mark being fake ass celebrities.  In reality they are flawed a-holes prostituting themselves to get ahead in their make believe business.  

This is a Seahawks thread.  The only reason I give a shit about the Rams is because they are in the NFC West and twice a year the Hawks play them.  I don't give a shit if it happens in L A or St Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Bradshaw and Long are media stooges.  L A as an NFL sports town sucks donkey dick.  They allowed that rich bitch to just up and take one of the most revered teams in the NFL to fucking St Louis...a shit hole of a town.  The people of L A have no heart.  Typical Californians.  All talk ..no team spirit.  They don't deserve to get the Rams back.
> 
> You can't tell me that there wasn't enough money in that suck ass town to keep their football team.   The fact of the matter is that they don't give a shit about their teams.  The rich people in L A are just a bunch of phony self centered a-holes.  They get paid by PRETENDING to be something they are not deep down.  They don't care about reality.  They are all chasing stupid dreams to make their mark being fake ass celebrities.  In reality they are flawed a-holes prostituting themselves to get ahead in their make believe business.
> 
> This is a Seahawks thread.  The only reason I give a shit about the Rams is because they are in the NFC West and twice a year the Hawks play them.  I don't give a shit if it happens in L A or St Louis.



No the city of stank Louis doesnt deserve to keep them the fact they never even wanted them there in the first place.The first four years they were there,that place was half empty all the time same as it is NOW.

I went to the home opener there against your seahawks and as always,that place was half empty with only about 35,OOO people there at the most with half the fans being seahawk fans.pretty sad that they cant sellout an NFL game for a team that was in the superbowl in  back to back seasons.thats embarrasing for a home opener no less.

Wasnt till Warner and Faulk came along and took them to the superbowl that they started showing up,prior to that,that place was as empty as it is now which btw is ranked last in the NFL in attendance for all teams even behind the minnesota vikings who play in a college facility no less.

we agree on one thing,that stank louis is a shit hole of a town.thats for sure.LOL

them leaving had nothing to do with money or lack of fan support.AS is always the case in NFL teams leaving,it was because of not getting a new stadium. the NFL owners tried to stop the Rams from leaving.They only reversed their stance and approved the move once the bitch threatened them with a lawsuit.

that is why the Browns left Cleveland becoming the Baltimore Ravens and why the Oilers left Houston and why the Rams are going back to LA is because of stadium issues.Thats always the case in WHY NFL teams leave their cities.

The Rams honored their agreement in the lease with the city,the city did not honor theirs.THEY are the city that doesnt deserve to have them the fact they did not even try to keep them. lol

You're wrong on your assumption that Californians have no heart for their Rams. The majority of the time they were in LA,they always ranked in the top five in NFL attendance around the country.thats all documented.you can look it up yourself.

Here is proof as well that they indeed have heart for the Rams

The first year the Chargers came into the NFL,their first year they played in LA.that was why they moved to san diego was because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance while there. Even though they finished that season with an 8-4 record and made it to the playoffs,their average crowds were just around 22,000. FACT.

The Rams that same year finished the season with the opposite record of 4-8. Even though they had a losing season,they STILL averaged crowds of around 72,000. you can look it up yourself,sounds like a city with heart fro their team to me.

Also the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener they only drew a small measly crowd of just 46,269  there.

what did the Rams draw that same season? 65,403   of a standing room only crowd which was pretty impressive itself since they were playing in  a baseball stadium..

The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody in LA cared,they did not care because LA only cares about the Rams,nobody else.


The city of LA DOES have passion and heart for football,but only for the Rams,nobody else obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll much like belicheat has been involved with more than one scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So has Hillary Clinton..... so what is your point.
> 
> My point is he hasn't since he became coach of the Seahawks. Hillary...not so much.
Click to expand...



comedy gold from antiquity that carrol has not cheated since becoming the coach of the seahawks,i can always count on him for entertainment as always.never fails.

In your version of reality I am sure what you said made sense.

you nailed it alex.

Antiquity also has his own warped  version of reality he lives in where  he also thinks there is some grand elaborate hoax cooked up by the NFL involving HUNDREDS of people INCLUDING TERRY BRADSHAW,HOWIE LONG,AL MICHAELS,STAN KRONEKE,ESPN, "AND" get this one,"THE ENTIRE CONSTRUCTION CREW OF INGLEWOOD AS WELL AS THE CITY ITSELF " that all these hundreds of people are involved in some grand elaborate hoax to lie to the entire country that the NFL is not coming back to LA next year.

is this guy a fruitcake or what?






the problem with antiquitys fairytale land he lives in,is you can just go drive by inglewood and see with your OWN TWO EYES,they got bulldozers there right now and building materials laying around wating to begin their construction in a new stadium in inglewood this december so it will open up for the 2018 season for them to play in.

antiquity REALLY needs to lay off the crack he has been smoking.seriously


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is a Seahawks thread. The only reason I give a shit about the Rams is because they are in the NFC West and twice a year the Hawks play them. I don't give a shit if it happens in L A or St Louis.

yeah and it doesnt even matter when the subject IS about the seahawks with you as in the fact you refuse to look at this video of the seahawks/niners game same as antiquity troll  does about the facts on the  Rams coming back to LA.


as i said before,the NFL is corrupt,rigged as much as pro wresting,they make sure the good teams that make the playoffs,the ones THEY want to see in the superbowl,make it to the superbowl.It took the deflate game to make me FINALLY wake up to that fact last year.

as this video proves,there is no way in hell the seahawks would have made it to the superbowl that year if the officials had officiated that game FAIRLY.

same as there would have been no way in hell the patriots would have beat the raiders in the tuck rule game,had that game been officiated FAIRLY. Nor would they have beat the Rams in their first superbowl win that year either had it been officiated fairly.

and I already talked about how the falcons/49ers game was not officated fairly as well because had it been,the Harbaugh bowl they wanted to have,would never have happened either.

the NFL wanted to see the seahawks and the donkeys in the superbowl that year because they wanted america to see a superbowl pitting the best defense against the best offense that year.

the proof is in the pudding.Not MY  fault you wont take a  look at it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bradshaw and Long are media stooges.  L A as an NFL sports town sucks donkey dick.  They allowed that rich bitch to just up and take one of the most revered teams in the NFL to fucking St Louis...a shit hole of a town.  The people of L A have no heart.  Typical Californians.  All talk ..no team spirit.  They don't deserve to get the Rams back.
> 
> You can't tell me that there wasn't enough money in that suck ass town to keep their football team.   The fact of the matter is that they don't give a shit about their teams.  The rich people in L A are just a bunch of phony self centered a-holes.  They get paid by PRETENDING to be something they are not deep down.  They don't care about reality.  They are all chasing stupid dreams to make their mark being fake ass celebrities.  In reality they are flawed a-holes prostituting themselves to get ahead in their make believe business.
> 
> This is a Seahawks thread.  The only reason I give a shit about the Rams is because they are in the NFC West and twice a year the Hawks play them.  I don't give a shit if it happens in L A or St Louis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the city of stank Louis doesnt deserve to keep them the fact they never even wanted them there in the first place.The first four years they were there,that place was half empty all the time same as it is NOW.
> 
> I went to the home opener there against your seahawks and as always,that place was half empty with only about 35,OOO people there at the most with half the fans being seahawk fans.pretty sad that they cant sellout an NFL game for a team that was in the superbowl in  back to back seasons.thats embarrasing for a home opener no less.
> 
> Wasnt till Warner and Faulk came along and took them to the superbowl that they started showing up,prior to that,that place was as empty as it is now which btw is ranked last in the NFL in attendance for all teams even behind the minnesota vikings who play in a college facility no less.
> 
> we agree on one thing,that stank louis is a shit hole of a town.thats for sure.LOL
> 
> them leaving had nothing to do with money or lack of fan support.AS is always the case in NFL teams leaving,it was because of not getting a new stadium. the NFL owners tried to stop the Rams from leaving.They only reversed their stance and approved the move once the bitch threatened them with a lawsuit.
> 
> that is why the Browns left Cleveland becoming the Baltimore Ravens and why the Oilers left Houston and why the Rams are going back to LA is because of stadium issues.Thats always the case in WHY NFL teams leave their cities.
> 
> The Rams honored their agreement in the lease with the city,the city did not honor theirs.THEY are the city that doesnt deserve to have them the fact they did not even try to keep them. lol
> 
> You're wrong on your assumption that Californians have no heart for their Rams. The majority of the time they were in LA,they always ranked in the top five in NFL attendance around the country.thats all documented.you can look it up yourself.
> 
> Here is proof as well that they indeed have heart for the Rams
> 
> The first year the Chargers came into the NFL,their first year they played in LA.that was why they moved to san diego was because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance while there. Even though they finished that season with an 8-4 record and made it to the playoffs,their average crowds were just around 22,000. FACT.
> 
> The Rams that same year finished the season with the opposite record of 4-8. Even though they had a losing season,they STILL averaged crowds of around 72,000. you can look it up yourself,sounds like a city with heart fro their team to me.
> 
> Also the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener they only drew a small measly crowd of just 46,269  there.
> 
> what did the Rams draw that same season? 65,403   of a standing room only crowd which was pretty impressive itself since they were playing in  a baseball stadium..
> 
> The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody in LA cared,they did not care because LA only cares about the Rams,nobody else.
> 
> 
> The city of LA DOES have passion and heart for football,but only for the Rams,nobody else obviously.
Click to expand...



yeah its funny kid antiquty,funny you cant counter any of those facts of mine i listed that st louis hates the Rams but LA loves them.

But whats even MORE  hysterical  is that you somehow think the city of inglewood and all the construction crew there moving dirt and bulldozers is all a hoax as well and not real.that all those hundreds of inglewood employees are all participating  in a grand hoax and lying to everyone,yeah that is even MORE  funny.


----------



## antiquity

> .....yeah and it doesnt even matter when the subject IS about the seahawks with you as in the fact you refuse to look at this video of the seahawks/niners game same as antiquity troll does about the facts on the Rams coming back to LA.



What? I haven't read any posts on 'Ram To LA' in months let alone post on it. Not sure how many posts you have put on that thread or do I care but your continuing book length posts bore me to death to both to read or take them seriously. You are the least interesting poster on USMB......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hope you enjoyed talking to yourself there little kid since i  did not bother reading your latest drivel.Im outta here. the fact that nobody will bother to watch that seahawks/49ers video because the truth scares them,no sense in sticking around on this thread.

you are very amusing how you think not only has pete carrol not cheated since becoming the seahawks coach but that somehow hundreds of people including howie long,terry bradshaw,al michales,stan kroneke,ESPN and the entire city of inglewood and all the construction workers there in the city,are all part of some great big elaborate hoax to lie to everyone in the country that the NFL is not coming back to LA next year.comedy gold from you as always.

great conspiracy THEORY of yours,doesnt work in the REAL world though.


----------



## HUGGY

OK...I get it.  Thomas Rawls was running and catching passes against the Santa Clara 9ers.  Not exactly a legend in run/pass Defense.  

Still.  Rawls has played substantially in three games. His first official start was yesterday.  209 running and around 40 more catching Russell Wilson passes is a pretty good start.

In those games he has run for 108/169/*209* yards.  

The great Marshawn Lynch has been an icon for the Seahawks.  He has at times been arguably the best running back in the NFL for the last four years.

"play Roman gladiator entrance horns"

Now Thomas Rawls has sparked a serious conversation here in the Emerald City about how he is Lynch's replacement.  This feeling of satisfaction has replaced the dread looming on what to do when Lynch finally has found the end of the road.

This discovery of the diamond in the rough could not have been more timely.  Lynch is going in on Thanksgiving Day for abdominal muscle surgery.  He will be out for at least several weeks recovering from the knife.  

With the Hawks HAVING to win EVERY game to even make the playoffs Rawls's appearance couldn't have been better.  The spotlight will be on him and burning hot as every time he carries the ball while Lynch is out the comparisons between him and Beast Mode will be non stop.

After yesterday's performance it looks like "Rawls as Lynches replacement" will be a happy dialogue.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> OK...I get it.  Thomas Rawls was running and catching passes against the Santa Clara 9ers.  Not exactly a legend in run/pass Defense.
> 
> Still.  Rawls has played substantially in three games. His first official start was yesterday.  209 running and around 40 more catching Russell Wilson passes is a pretty good start.
> 
> In those games he has run for 108/169/*209* yards.
> 
> The great Marshawn Lynch has been an icon for the Seahawks.  He has at times been arguably the best running back in the NFL for the last four years.
> 
> "play Roman gladiator entrance horns"
> 
> Now Thomas Rawls has sparked a serious conversation here in the Emerald City about how he is Lynch's replacement.  This feeling of satisfaction has replaced the dread looming on what to do when Lynch finally has found the end of the road.
> 
> This discovery of the diamond in the rough could not have been more timely.  Lynch is going in on Thanksgiving Day for abdominal muscle surgery.  He will be out for at least several weeks recovering from the knife.
> 
> With the Hawks HAVING to win EVERY game to even make the playoffs Rawls's appearance couldn't have been better.  The spotlight will be on him and burning hot as every time he carries the ball while Lynch is out the comparisons between him and Beast Mode will be non stop.
> 
> After yesterday's performance it looks like "Rawls as Lynches replacement" will be a happy dialogue.



Rawls didn't run through tackles, the Niner's defense hit him but didn't wrap him up.  He played well, but didn't impress with his first step speed or lateral moves.


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...I get it.  Thomas Rawls was running and catching passes against the Santa Clara 9ers.  Not exactly a legend in run/pass Defense.
> 
> Still.  Rawls has played substantially in three games. His first official start was yesterday.  209 running and around 40 more catching Russell Wilson passes is a pretty good start.
> 
> In those games he has run for 108/169/*209* yards.
> 
> The great Marshawn Lynch has been an icon for the Seahawks.  He has at times been arguably the best running back in the NFL for the last four years.
> 
> "play Roman gladiator entrance horns"
> 
> Now Thomas Rawls has sparked a serious conversation here in the Emerald City about how he is Lynch's replacement.  This feeling of satisfaction has replaced the dread looming on what to do when Lynch finally has found the end of the road.
> 
> This discovery of the diamond in the rough could not have been more timely.  Lynch is going in on Thanksgiving Day for abdominal muscle surgery.  He will be out for at least several weeks recovering from the knife.
> 
> With the Hawks HAVING to win EVERY game to even make the playoffs Rawls's appearance couldn't have been better.  The spotlight will be on him and burning hot as every time he carries the ball while Lynch is out the comparisons between him and Beast Mode will be non stop.
> 
> After yesterday's performance it looks like "Rawls as Lynches replacement" will be a happy dialogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawls didn't run through tackles, the Niner's defense hit him but didn't wrap him up.  He played well, but didn't impress with his first step speed or lateral moves.
Click to expand...


Not true!

Rawls was gang tackled on many occasions. 

I just watched the first half again on my NFL Game Pass.  

Rawls pushed the pile consistantly for 3-5 yards especially on third downs.  

Tommy only lost a couple of yards on two occasions I believe.  Lynch loses up to 5 yards a play many times a game but makes up for it by getting loose for 12-20 yards on just as many times he loses yards.  As far as using Lynch on short yardage in the red zone as often as not he loses yards.  That is far more times than Rawls does.  Albeit Rawls has very few red zone attempts to compare with.  

His lateral cuts are stunning.  What he does not do is waste any time after he finds a hole to start going  North/South.  

I'm not suggesting that Rawls will run for 2 bills on the Steelers.  They will be ready for him.  I do find it odd that Santa Clara gave up so many yards on the ground when they are used to attempting to slow down Lynch.  In fact Lynch typically only gets between 50-80 yards on the 9ers.

Pittsburgh will be a good test for Rawls.  They don't play the Hawks twice a year like the 9ers do. 

I'm far more worried about the O-Line and holding calls than if Tommy Rawls will be able to perform.  Also(and it depends on the refs that show up) Sherman has been giving up 100 yards a game on PI penalties and at least a TD a game. 

Rothlesburger like to go deep often and depending on how the DBs get called we could be fighting uphill a lot if they call Richard Sherman close. 

Using the 9ers game as a standard Rawls running chews up a lot of clock.  He stays inbounds as much as possible.  

In any case I am really looking forward to Sunday to see Rawls run.  He has made quite an impression in the few games he has been featured in.  It appears he will get at least 4-5 more games to make his mark.


----------



## antiquity

I will pick Seattle in a close game.


----------



## HUGGY

Both teams have played the Bengals.

The Hawks lost by a FG 27 to 24.  

The Steelers lost at home 16-10 

The Steelers got some very "interesting" calls or the score would have been closer to 30-10.

Rothlesburger looked extremely slow in the backfield.  I doubt he will have enough time to set up for many long passes against the Hawks D-Line. Conversely Pittsburgh doesn't get to see a QB with Wilson's speed and elusiveness.  For the last few games the Hawk's O-Line has kept Russell's Heiny off the fake grass.  Thein lies what I think will be the biggest difference in this matchup. 

The Steelers are a horribly undisciplined team.  They get a lot of penalties while the Hawks started out getting too many O-Line mistakes and a lot of penalties but recently not so much.  When the Steelers played the Bengals at home they got away with way more penalties than the ten they were charged with.  If the refs call the same way for both teams I think the penalty battle should go the Hawks way.  The Seahawks are frankly just a better team especially in the area of pass interference.

I expect the Seahawks to win by at least two TDs.   Something like 30-16


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks have lost Graham for the season.  Fortunately we have an able tight end in Luke Willson who can step up and make great plays but if we lose him the Hawks will truly Suck.


----------



## HUGGY

First Marshawn Lynch now Thomas Rawls..  I'm beginning to wonder if my Seahawks are snake bit!

Well....no matter.  The O-Line has shown in the last  4 games that Cable's dreams have come true and now Wilson again has proven the "experts" wrong about his ability to throw in the pocket.  Two 5 TD outbusts in the last four outings has shown that given even just a decent chance to stand tall( that's a joke son)  in the pocket and Russell Wilson is as good as any QB in the NFL at scoring via the pass.

Now we need to develop an RB pronto.  That newest kid Harris looks like a Rasfarian looking for a burning joint in the sofa.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> First Marshawn Lynch now Thomas Rawls..  I'm beginning to wonder if my Seahawks are snake bit!
> 
> Well....no matter.  The O-Line has shown in the last  4 games that Cable's dreams have come true and now Wilson again has proven the "experts" wrong about his ability to throw in the pocket.  Two 5 TD outbusts in the last four outings has shown that given even just a decent chance to stand tall( that's a joke son)  in the pocket and Russell Wilson is as good as any QB in the NFL at scoring via the pass.
> 
> Now we need to develop an RB pronto.  That newest kid Harris looks like a Rasfarian looking for a burning joint in the sofa.



Seattle signed for the third time this year Bryce Brown.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Marshawn Lynch now Thomas Rawls..  I'm beginning to wonder if my Seahawks are snake bit!
> 
> Well....no matter.  The O-Line has shown in the last  4 games that Cable's dreams have come true and now Wilson again has proven the "experts" wrong about his ability to throw in the pocket.  Two 5 TD outbusts in the last four outings has shown that given even just a decent chance to stand tall( that's a joke son)  in the pocket and Russell Wilson is as good as any QB in the NFL at scoring via the pass.
> 
> Now we need to develop an RB pronto.  That newest kid Harris looks like a Rasfarian looking for a burning joint in the sofa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle signed for the third time this year Bryce Brown.
Click to expand...


I've only seen him play on a couple of occasions, but I think he could be a decent enough fill in until Lynch gets healthy.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Marshawn Lynch now Thomas Rawls..  I'm beginning to wonder if my Seahawks are snake bit!
> 
> Well....no matter.  The O-Line has shown in the last  4 games that Cable's dreams have come true and now Wilson again has proven the "experts" wrong about his ability to throw in the pocket.  Two 5 TD outbusts in the last four outings has shown that given even just a decent chance to stand tall( that's a joke son)  in the pocket and Russell Wilson is as good as any QB in the NFL at scoring via the pass.
> 
> Now we need to develop an RB pronto.  That newest kid Harris looks like a Rasfarian looking for a burning joint in the sofa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle signed for the third time this year Bryce Brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only seen him play on a couple of occasions, but I think he could be a decent enough fill in until Lynch gets healthy.
Click to expand...


Rawls is gone for the remainder of the season.

No one seems to know if Lynch will be available for the playoffs.  It seems pretty certain he won't be playing in any more regular season games in 2015.


----------



## HUGGY

Count the weeks since  Lynch's minor surgery on Thanksgiving day.  It is reasonable to assume that Marshawn won't be really needed till the second week of the playoffs.  That's about 4 weeks past what is normally needed for complete recovery for the recovery of Lynch's surgery.

When he finally steps back on the field Lynch's hernia should be fully healed and his legs fresh as a daisy. 

In all likelihood we will be playing the Panthers.  If Wilson can continue his historic play of the last 4 weeks I doubt the Panthers can beat Seattle with a healthy Lynch added to the recent league leading output of Wilson to Baldwin, Kearse, Lockett and Willson.

Then all that will be left is the rubber match with AZ for the third appearance in three seasons in the Super Bowl.

I'm not entirely dismissing the winner of the NFC East but I doubt we will need Lynch to beat Washington.  In any case that decision is a month away and if our back was truly against a wall Lynch could probably play tomorrow.  

He, Lynch,  will certainly be available in 4 weeks.  The typical time to rehab Lynch's repairs is 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Count the weeks since  Lynch's minor surgery on Thanksgiving day.  It is reasonable to assume that Marshawn won't be really needed till the second week of the playoffs.  That's about 4 weeks past what is normally needed for complete recovery for the recovery of Lynch's surgery.
> 
> When he finally steps back on the field Lynch's hernia should be fully healed and his legs fresh as a daisy.
> 
> In all likelihood we will be playing the Panthers.  If Wilson can continue his historic play of the last 4 weeks I doubt the Panthers can beat Seattle with a healthy Lynch added to the recent league leading output of Wilson to Baldwin, Kearse, Lockett and Willson.
> 
> Then all that will be left is the rubber match with AZ for the third appearance in three seasons in the Super Bowl.
> 
> I'm not entirely dismissing the winner of the NFC East but I doubt we will need Lynch to beat Washington.  In any case that decision is a month away and if our back was truly against a wall Lynch could probably play tomorrow.
> 
> He, Lynch,  will certainly be available in 4 weeks.  The typical time to rehab Lynch's repairs is 5-6 weeks.



Wilson has been playing very well of late, but historic?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count the weeks since  Lynch's minor surgery on Thanksgiving day.  It is reasonable to assume that Marshawn won't be really needed till the second week of the playoffs.  That's about 4 weeks past what is normally needed for complete recovery for the recovery of Lynch's surgery.
> 
> When he finally steps back on the field Lynch's hernia should be fully healed and his legs fresh as a daisy.
> 
> In all likelihood we will be playing the Panthers.  If Wilson can continue his historic play of the last 4 weeks I doubt the Panthers can beat Seattle with a healthy Lynch added to the recent league leading output of Wilson to Baldwin, Kearse, Lockett and Willson.
> 
> Then all that will be left is the rubber match with AZ for the third appearance in three seasons in the Super Bowl.
> 
> I'm not entirely dismissing the winner of the NFC East but I doubt we will need Lynch to beat Washington.  In any case that decision is a month away and if our back was truly against a wall Lynch could probably play tomorrow.
> 
> He, Lynch,  will certainly be available in 4 weeks.  The typical time to rehab Lynch's repairs is 5-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson has been playing very well of late, but historic?
Click to expand...


Keeping in mind that it is just professional football, yes, historic.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count the weeks since  Lynch's minor surgery on Thanksgiving day.  It is reasonable to assume that Marshawn won't be really needed till the second week of the playoffs.  That's about 4 weeks past what is normally needed for complete recovery for the recovery of Lynch's surgery.
> 
> When he finally steps back on the field Lynch's hernia should be fully healed and his legs fresh as a daisy.
> 
> In all likelihood we will be playing the Panthers.  If Wilson can continue his historic play of the last 4 weeks I doubt the Panthers can beat Seattle with a healthy Lynch added to the recent league leading output of Wilson to Baldwin, Kearse, Lockett and Willson.
> 
> Then all that will be left is the rubber match with AZ for the third appearance in three seasons in the Super Bowl.
> 
> I'm not entirely dismissing the winner of the NFC East but I doubt we will need Lynch to beat Washington.  In any case that decision is a month away and if our back was truly against a wall Lynch could probably play tomorrow.
> 
> He, Lynch,  will certainly be available in 4 weeks.  The typical time to rehab Lynch's repairs is 5-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson has been playing very well of late, but historic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeping in mind that it is just professional football, yes, historic.
Click to expand...


In what way?  What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> In what way?  What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?



How about about having the highest QBR in the NFL of 110. Three points higher than anyone else. 
For the recent weeks yeah he has surpassed all other NFL quarterbacks....... In the past four games Wilson has 16 TD, no picks and a QBR of 145.9. All tops.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?  What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about about having the highest QBR in the NFL of 110. Three points higher than anyone else.
> For the recent weeks yeah he has surpassed all other NFL quarterbacks....... In the past four games Wilson has 16 TD, no picks and a QBR of 145.9. All tops.
Click to expand...


Tops in the NFL the last 4 weeks isn't historic, though.  Is that the best 4 week QBR ever?  I'm not saying Wilson isn't playing great recently, I'm questioning the use of the word historic.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way? *What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about about having the highest QBR in the NFL of 110. Three points higher than anyone else.
> For the recent weeks yeah he has surpassed all other NFL quarterbacks....... In the past four games Wilson has 16 TD, no picks and a QBR of 145.9. All tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tops in the NFL the last 4 weeks isn't historic, though.  Is that the best 4 week QBR ever?  I'm not saying Wilson isn't playing great recently, I'm questioning the use of the word historic.
Click to expand...


The question you asked in the post I responded to was....'*What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?'*

Now if you want to compare Wilson historically, one would have to go back to the beginning of the National Football league, before the merger. But then that would cause many conflicting and descriptive comparisons because the game wasn't played in though days the same. For instance passing yards and winning percentages of those teams. Different styles and strategies of players and coaches. The rules were different. The passing game before the merger was not the dominate factor, it was the the AFC the made the passing game what it in today's game and it was that style of the AFC play that changed the entire NFL.
For instance you can't compare Van Brocklin, Sonny Jergensen or YA Tittle with Peyton Manning or Tom Brady. Their and their coaches approach to the game was completely different. Teams that relied on the pass and teams that relies on the run can not be compared as you would be comparing apples to oranges.
Does Russell Wilson have any thing in common with Tom Brady...I think so but it doesn't show up in the passing stats, it shows up in how they both are team leaders and the way they can lead their respective team on the field. In other words they both are winners.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way? *What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about about having the highest QBR in the NFL of 110. Three points higher than anyone else.
> For the recent weeks yeah he has surpassed all other NFL quarterbacks....... In the past four games Wilson has 16 TD, no picks and a QBR of 145.9. All tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tops in the NFL the last 4 weeks isn't historic, though.  Is that the best 4 week QBR ever?  I'm not saying Wilson isn't playing great recently, I'm questioning the use of the word historic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question you asked in the post I responded to was....'*What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?'*
> 
> Now if you want to compare Wilson historically, one would have to go back to the beginning of the National Football league, before the merger. But then that would cause many conflicting and descriptive comparisons because the game wasn't played in though days the same. For instance passing yards and winning percentages of those teams. Different styles and strategies of players and coaches. The rules were different. The passing game before the merger was not the dominate factor, it was the the AFC the made the passing game what it in today's game and it was that style of the AFC play that changed the entire NFL.
> For instance you can't compare Van Brocklin, Sonny Jergensen or YA Tittle with Peyton Manning or Tom Brady. Their and their coaches approach to the game was completely different. Teams that relied on the pass and teams that relies on the run can not be compared as you would be comparing apples to oranges.
> Does Russell Wilson have any thing in common with Tom Brady...I think so but it doesn't show up in the passing stats, it shows up in how they both are team leaders and the way they can lead their respective team on the field. In other words they both are winners.
Click to expand...


Maybe you missed the whole conversation between me and Huggy.  He said, "If Wilson can continue his historic play of the last 4 weeks".  I questioned his use of the word historic.  He replied with basically nothing, just repeating that Wilson's play has been historic.  The context was in the last 4 weeks, hence my question of what Wilson has done in recent weeks.

If someone says that a QBs play over a 4 week stretch has been historic, I want to know how that QBs play compares to QBs of the past.  If it isn't record tying or breaking, good or bad, I don't think historic is an appropriate word to use.  

In this particular case, I expect it is just Huggy being Huggy, he likes to exaggerate the greatness of the Seahawks (or occasionally, when things aren't going well, exaggerate the bad play of same).


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way? *What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about about having the highest QBR in the NFL of 110. Three points higher than anyone else.
> For the recent weeks yeah he has surpassed all other NFL quarterbacks....... In the past four games Wilson has 16 TD, no picks and a QBR of 145.9. All tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tops in the NFL the last 4 weeks isn't historic, though.  Is that the best 4 week QBR ever?  I'm not saying Wilson isn't playing great recently, I'm questioning the use of the word historic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question you asked in the post I responded to was....'*What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?'*
> 
> Now if you want to compare Wilson historically, one would have to go back to the beginning of the National Football league, before the merger. But then that would cause many conflicting and descriptive comparisons because the game wasn't played in though days the same. For instance passing yards and winning percentages of those teams. Different styles and strategies of players and coaches. The rules were different. The passing game before the merger was not the dominate factor, it was the the AFC the made the passing game what it in today's game and it was that style of the AFC play that changed the entire NFL.
> For instance you can't compare Van Brocklin, Sonny Jergensen or YA Tittle with Peyton Manning or Tom Brady. Their and their coaches approach to the game was completely different. Teams that relied on the pass and teams that relies on the run can not be compared as you would be comparing apples to oranges.
> Does Russell Wilson have any thing in common with Tom Brady...I think so but it doesn't show up in the passing stats, it shows up in how they both are team leaders and the way they can lead their respective team on the field. In other words they both are winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the whole conversation between me and Huggy.  He said, "If Wilson can continue his historic play of the last 4 weeks".  I questioned his use of the word historic.  He replied with basically nothing, just repeating that Wilson's play has been historic.  The context was in the last 4 weeks, hence my question of what Wilson has done in recent weeks.
> 
> If someone says that a QBs play over a 4 week stretch has been historic, I want to know how that QBs play compares to QBs of the past.  If it isn't record tying or breaking, good or bad, I don't think historic is an appropriate word to use.
> 
> In this particular case, I expect it is just Huggy being Huggy, he likes to exaggerate the greatness of the Seahawks (or occasionally, when things aren't going well, exaggerate the bad play of same).
Click to expand...


Last week Wilson tied 3 other QBs with having thrown for at least three TDs and no interceptions in four consecutive games.  That stretch of games was historic in that it had only been accomplished by three other  QBs/teams.  

This week Wilson embarked on a singular writing of history as he further accomplished the above feat as the ONLY QB to throw for at least three TDs in 5 successive games without a turnover.  Again this feat was historic.  NOW Wilson owns the record. I don't get the controversy in me labeling Wilson's accomplishments last week and this week as historic.  The accomplishments I have been discussing are facts.  

#1...One game of at least three TDs with no turnovers = somewhere near a thousand QBs/Teams.

#2....Two consecutive games of at least three TDs with no turnovers = somewhere in the several hundred QBs/Teams.

#3.....Three consecutive games of at least three TDs with no turnovers = probably somewhere a dozen  QBs/Teams.

#4....Four consecutive games of at least three TDs with no turnovers = Four QBs/Teams including Russell Wilson

#5....Five consecutive games of at least three TDs with no turnovers = Only Russell Wilson.

Maybe the previous poster doesn't include the above category as worthy of being historic.  I would offer that #'s 1,2 as not that big of a deal.  I contend that #'s 3,4 and certainly #5 as being noteworthy and historic.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way? *What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about about having the highest QBR in the NFL of 110. Three points higher than anyone else.
> For the recent weeks yeah he has surpassed all other NFL quarterbacks....... In the past four games Wilson has 16 TD, no picks and a QBR of 145.9. All tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tops in the NFL the last 4 weeks isn't historic, though.  Is that the best 4 week QBR ever?  I'm not saying Wilson isn't playing great recently, I'm questioning the use of the word historic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question you asked in the post I responded to was....'*What has he done that has surpassed other QBs in recent weeks?'*
> 
> Now if you want to compare Wilson historically, one would have to go back to the beginning of the National Football league, before the merger. But then that would cause many conflicting and descriptive comparisons because the game wasn't played in though days the same. For instance passing yards and winning percentages of those teams. Different styles and strategies of players and coaches. The rules were different. The passing game before the merger was not the dominate factor, it was the the AFC the made the passing game what it in today's game and it was that style of the AFC play that changed the entire NFL.
> For instance you can't compare Van Brocklin, Sonny Jergensen or YA Tittle with Peyton Manning or Tom Brady. Their and their coaches approach to the game was completely different. Teams that relied on the pass and teams that relies on the run can not be compared as you would be comparing apples to oranges.
> Does Russell Wilson have any thing in common with Tom Brady...I think so but it doesn't show up in the passing stats, it shows up in how they both are team leaders and the way they can lead their respective team on the field. In other words they both are winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the whole conversation between me and Huggy.  He said, "If Wilson can continue his historic play of the last 4 weeks".  I questioned his use of the word historic.  He replied with basically nothing, just repeating that Wilson's play has been historic.  The context was in the last 4 weeks, hence my question of what Wilson has done in recent weeks.
> 
> If someone says that a QBs play over a 4 week stretch has been historic, I want to know how that QBs play compares to QBs of the past.  If it isn't record tying or breaking, good or bad, I don't think historic is an appropriate word to use.
> 
> In this particular case, I expect it is just Huggy being Huggy, he likes to exaggerate the greatness of the Seahawks (or occasionally, when things aren't going well, exaggerate the bad play of same).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last week Wilson tied 3 other QBs with having thrown for at least three TDs and no interceptions in four consecutive games.  That stretch of games was historic in that it had only been accomplished by three other  QBs/teams.
> 
> This week Wilson embarked on a singular writing of history as he further accomplished the above feat as the ONLY QB to throw for at least three TDs in 5 successive games without a turnover.  Again this feat was historic.  NOW Wilson owns the record. I don't get the controversy in me labeling Wilson's accomplishments last week and this week as historic.  The accomplishments I have been discussing are facts.
> 
> #1...One game of at least three TDs with no turnovers = somewhere near a thousand QBs/Teams.
> 
> #2....Two consecutive games of at least three TDs with no turnovers = somewhere in the several hundred QBs/Teams.
> 
> #3.....Three consecutive games of at least three TDs with no turnovers = probably somewhere a dozen  QBs/Teams.
> 
> #4....Four consecutive games of at least three TDs with no turnovers = Four QBs/Teams including Russell Wilson
> 
> #5....Five consecutive games of at least three TDs with no turnovers = Only Russell Wilson.
> 
> Maybe the previous poster doesn't include the above category as worthy of being historic.  I would offer that #'s 1,2 as not that big of a deal.  I contend that #'s 3,4 and certainly #5 as being noteworthy and historic.
Click to expand...


Well there you go!  You showed why his play can be considered historic.  Before this post you didn't say why, just that it was.  What, I should just take your word for it?


----------



## antiquity

What? Have you ever known Huggy to be wrong?


----------



## antiquity

Now that the Cleveland game is over...and with Arizona win against the Eagles, Seattle being in the playoffs is set. The only thing left is whether Seattle gets the number 5 spot or the number six spot. 
Right now it looks like Seattle will most likely play the Number four team which will be the Winner of the NFC East. Most likely the winner of the Skins/Eagles game. The number three spot is still up for grabs but I think Green Bay has the inside track and they will play Minnesota again in that wild card game. If the Vikings did finish ahead of GB then Seattle would drop to the 6th wild card team because of the Packers win over the Seahawks first game of the season. Green Bay goes to Arizona this coming weekend would could be a very interesting game and finishes the season at home against the Vikings. The Vikings play at home against the Giants and then maybe the big decider against the Pack. 
Seattle cannot afford to lose either upcoming games if they want to secure the number five wildcard spot.
The Rams always play the Hawks tough and they won't be a push over like the Ravens or the Browns.
Will the Cardinals rest some of their players...more than likely. Too much still at stake for Seattle if it come down to the winner of the GB/Viking game taking the NFC north title and number three playoff spot leaving Seattle having to play Green Bay in Green Bay again.


----------



## HUGGY

Bad news for the Cardinals.  Honey Badger out for remainder of season.  He is/was arguably their best player in DB.  Not wanting to get ahead of the "one game at a time" thing but this is huge.  More important than us losing Jimmy Graham.  Now that our RBs have shown they can win by committee, 182 yds rushing on Sunday, more important than Lynch getting back.  

 Tyrann Mathieu has been the difference in many AZ wins.  Without him it is likely Seattle would be at least 10-4 and AZ 9-5 going into the second to last game of the season.  AZ beat the Hawks 39-32 week 10... 6 games ago just before our O-Line had matured into a unit Wilson could depend upon.  Time to review the game on the Game Pass and see what effect the healthy Honey Badger had on the outcome.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams always play the Hawks tough and they won't be a push over like the Ravens or the Browns.

That is so much true.I watched the Rams game last thursday and ever since they got smart and benched Nick Foles for Case Keenum that offense is clicking now  so they are not going to be pushovers for the Hawks at all like i was saying they would be a couple weeks ago.

Its lucky for you Huggy this game is in seattle because they have been playing well and looking good since Keenum took over.

The Rams I have a feeling are going to give the Hawks a run for their money same as the Cardinals will. If anything the Cardinals will be an easier game for them since they will rest their starters. The Rams game for the Seahawks could be a lot like the Steelers game where it becomes a shootout.

Case Keenum just may be the next Kurt Warner in the making for the Rams which hopefully is the case for me since the 2016 season  they will be the LOS ANGELES Rams for sure this time around.yahoo!!


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> The Rams always play the Hawks tough and they won't be a push over like the Ravens or the Browns.
> 
> That is so much true.I watched the Rams game last thursday and ever since they got smart and benched Nick Foles for Case Keenum that offense is clicking now  so they are not going to be pushovers for the Hawks at all like i was saying they would be a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Its lucky for you Huggy this game is in seattle because they have been playing well and looking good since Keenum took over.
> 
> The Rams I have a feeling are going to give the Hawks a run for their money same as the Cardinals will. If anything the Cardinals will be an easier game for them since they will rest their starters. The Rams game for the Seahawks could be a lot like the Steelers game where it becomes a shootout.
> 
> Case Keenum just may be the next Kurt Warner in the making for the Rams which hopefully is the case for me since the 2016 season  they will be the LOS ANGELES Rams for sure this time around.yahoo!!



Nigga.....PUUULLEEEEZE!!!!

I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.  Keenum is a joke!  Both the Rams QB and TBay's Winston played just simply awful.  By halftime neither QB had completed 25% of their tosses.

I hope Fischer studies the video of the opener and get's it stuck in his brain that his Rams have a snowball's chance.  

I just pray that we go up by 4 scores or more in the first half so we can get Sherman and Thomas and a few others like for instinct a certain Russell Wilson off the field and out of harm's way in periods 3,4.

The Rams have absolutely nothing to gain from trying hard to beat the Hawks on Sunday.  Actually they have MORE to gain in draft picks by mailing it in.

Wilson, Baldwin, Kearse and Lockett are laser focused as QB ratings and other records are falling left and right.

If I were you I would go to a movie or something while the game/dissection is happening.  There is no need to put yourself through that much  trauma.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> What? Have you ever known Huggy to be wrong?



I WAS wrong ONCE!  Then I discovered I was actually right.  Thankfully I came to my senses!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams always play the Hawks tough and they won't be a push over like the Ravens or the Browns.
> 
> That is so much true.I watched the Rams game last thursday and ever since they got smart and benched Nick Foles for Case Keenum that offense is clicking now  so they are not going to be pushovers for the Hawks at all like i was saying they would be a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Its lucky for you Huggy this game is in seattle because they have been playing well and looking good since Keenum took over.
> 
> The Rams I have a feeling are going to give the Hawks a run for their money same as the Cardinals will. If anything the Cardinals will be an easier game for them since they will rest their starters. The Rams game for the Seahawks could be a lot like the Steelers game where it becomes a shootout.
> 
> Case Keenum just may be the next Kurt Warner in the making for the Rams which hopefully is the case for me since the 2016 season  they will be the LOS ANGELES Rams for sure this time around.yahoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigga.....PUUULLEEEEZE!!!!
> 
> I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.  Keenum is a joke!  Both the Rams QB and TBay's Winston played just simply awful.  By halftime neither QB had completed 25% of their tosses.
> 
> I hope Fischer studies the video of the opener and get's it stuck in his brain that his Rams have a snowball's chance.
> 
> I just pray that we go up by 4 scores or more in the first half so we can get Sherman and Thomas and a few others like for instinct a certain Russell Wilson off the field and out of harm's way in periods 3,4.
> 
> The Rams have absolutely nothing to gain from trying hard to beat the Hawks on Sunday.  Actually they have MORE to gain in draft picks by mailing it in.
> 
> Wilson, Baldwin, Kearse and Lockett are laser focused as QB ratings and other records are falling left and right.
> 
> If I were you I would go to a movie or something while the game/dissection is happening.  There is no need to put yourself through that much  trauma.
Click to expand...


you really should be worried about this game.As antiquity said,they wont be pushovers like the Ravens and Browns were and they always play them close down there just like he said.They never get blown out.The fact it is an NFC west opponent they will play them tough.

sure the hawks will win I have no doubt but this is WHY you should be concerned more than anything.while they will probably win the Rams  could very well with their physical defense they have,put a big hurt on some key players as the packers did in the NFC title game.

are you forgetting I WANT the Rams to always lose each week?

I have nothing to lose either way by the outcome of this game,I could care less either way who wins.I of course want the Rams to lose but if they win,makes no difference to me.either way I am a winner this time around for this game the fact I dont like either one of these teams now.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams always play the Hawks tough and they won't be a push over like the Ravens or the Browns.
> 
> That is so much true.I watched the Rams game last thursday and ever since they got smart and benched Nick Foles for Case Keenum that offense is clicking now  so they are not going to be pushovers for the Hawks at all like i was saying they would be a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Its lucky for you Huggy this game is in seattle because they have been playing well and looking good since Keenum took over.
> 
> The Rams I have a feeling are going to give the Hawks a run for their money same as the Cardinals will. If anything the Cardinals will be an easier game for them since they will rest their starters. The Rams game for the Seahawks could be a lot like the Steelers game where it becomes a shootout.
> 
> Case Keenum just may be the next Kurt Warner in the making for the Rams which hopefully is the case for me since the 2016 season  they will be the LOS ANGELES Rams for sure this time around.yahoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigga.....PUUULLEEEEZE!!!!
> 
> I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.  Keenum is a joke!  Both the Rams QB and TBay's Winston played just simply awful.  By halftime neither QB had completed 25% of their tosses.
> 
> I hope Fischer studies the video of the opener and get's it stuck in his brain that his Rams have a snowball's chance.
> 
> I just pray that we go up by 4 scores or more in the first half so we can get Sherman and Thomas and a few others like for instinct a certain Russell Wilson off the field and out of harm's way in periods 3,4.
> 
> The Rams have absolutely nothing to gain from trying hard to beat the Hawks on Sunday.  Actually they have MORE to gain in draft picks by mailing it in.
> 
> Wilson, Baldwin, Kearse and Lockett are laser focused as QB ratings and other records are falling left and right.
> 
> If I were you I would go to a movie or something while the game/dissection is happening.  There is no need to put yourself through that much  trauma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really should be worried about this game.As antiquity said,they wont be pushovers like the Ravens and Browns were and they always play them close down there just like he said.They never get blown out.The fact it is an NFC west opponent they will play them tough.
> 
> sure the hawks will win I have no doubt but this is WHY you should be concerned more than anything.while they will probably win the Rams  could very well with their physical defense they have,put a big hurt on some key players as the packers did in the NFC title game.
> 
> are you forgetting I WANT the Rams to always lose each week?
> 
> I have nothing to lose either way by the outcome of this game,I could care less either way who wins.I of course want the Rams to lose but if they win,makes no difference to me.either way I am a winner this time around for this game the fact I dont like either one of these teams now.
Click to expand...


Are you SERIOUS ????  Do you REALLY think Carroll has forgotten how banged up our DBs were in SB 49 ???

We should have spanked Brady's ass like a red headed step child.  NO WAY Carroll allows THAT to bite us in the balls again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams always play the Hawks tough and they won't be a push over like the Ravens or the Browns.
> 
> That is so much true.I watched the Rams game last thursday and ever since they got smart and benched Nick Foles for Case Keenum that offense is clicking now  so they are not going to be pushovers for the Hawks at all like i was saying they would be a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Its lucky for you Huggy this game is in seattle because they have been playing well and looking good since Keenum took over.
> 
> The Rams I have a feeling are going to give the Hawks a run for their money same as the Cardinals will. If anything the Cardinals will be an easier game for them since they will rest their starters. The Rams game for the Seahawks could be a lot like the Steelers game where it becomes a shootout.
> 
> Case Keenum just may be the next Kurt Warner in the making for the Rams which hopefully is the case for me since the 2016 season  they will be the LOS ANGELES Rams for sure this time around.yahoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigga.....PUUULLEEEEZE!!!!
> 
> I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.  Keenum is a joke!  Both the Rams QB and TBay's Winston played just simply awful.  By halftime neither QB had completed 25% of their tosses.
> 
> I hope Fischer studies the video of the opener and get's it stuck in his brain that his Rams have a snowball's chance.
> 
> I just pray that we go up by 4 scores or more in the first half so we can get Sherman and Thomas and a few others like for instinct a certain Russell Wilson off the field and out of harm's way in periods 3,4.
> 
> The Rams have absolutely nothing to gain from trying hard to beat the Hawks on Sunday.  Actually they have MORE to gain in draft picks by mailing it in.
> 
> Wilson, Baldwin, Kearse and Lockett are laser focused as QB ratings and other records are falling left and right.
> 
> If I were you I would go to a movie or something while the game/dissection is happening.  There is no need to put yourself through that much  trauma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really should be worried about this game.As antiquity said,they wont be pushovers like the Ravens and Browns were and they always play them close down there just like he said.They never get blown out.The fact it is an NFC west opponent they will play them tough.
> 
> sure the hawks will win I have no doubt but this is WHY you should be concerned more than anything.while they will probably win the Rams  could very well with their physical defense they have,put a big hurt on some key players as the packers did in the NFC title game.
> 
> are you forgetting I WANT the Rams to always lose each week?
> 
> I have nothing to lose either way by the outcome of this game,I could care less either way who wins.I of course want the Rams to lose but if they win,makes no difference to me.either way I am a winner this time around for this game the fact I dont like either one of these teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you SERIOUS ????  Do you REALLY think Carroll has forgotten how banged up our DBs were in SB 49 ???
> 
> We should have spanked Brady's ass like a red headed step child.  NO WAY Carroll allows THAT to bite us in the balls again.
Click to expand...

so you saying he is going to bench his starters then? thats the ONLY way they are assured of not getting hurt again.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams always play the Hawks tough and they won't be a push over like the Ravens or the Browns.
> 
> That is so much true.I watched the Rams game last thursday and ever since they got smart and benched Nick Foles for Case Keenum that offense is clicking now  so they are not going to be pushovers for the Hawks at all like i was saying they would be a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Its lucky for you Huggy this game is in seattle because they have been playing well and looking good since Keenum took over.
> 
> The Rams I have a feeling are going to give the Hawks a run for their money same as the Cardinals will. If anything the Cardinals will be an easier game for them since they will rest their starters. The Rams game for the Seahawks could be a lot like the Steelers game where it becomes a shootout.
> 
> Case Keenum just may be the next Kurt Warner in the making for the Rams which hopefully is the case for me since the 2016 season  they will be the LOS ANGELES Rams for sure this time around.yahoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigga.....PUUULLEEEEZE!!!!
> 
> I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.  Keenum is a joke!  Both the Rams QB and TBay's Winston played just simply awful.  By halftime neither QB had completed 25% of their tosses.
> 
> I hope Fischer studies the video of the opener and get's it stuck in his brain that his Rams have a snowball's chance.
> 
> I just pray that we go up by 4 scores or more in the first half so we can get Sherman and Thomas and a few others like for instinct a certain Russell Wilson off the field and out of harm's way in periods 3,4.
> 
> The Rams have absolutely nothing to gain from trying hard to beat the Hawks on Sunday.  Actually they have MORE to gain in draft picks by mailing it in.
> 
> Wilson, Baldwin, Kearse and Lockett are laser focused as QB ratings and other records are falling left and right.
> 
> If I were you I would go to a movie or something while the game/dissection is happening.  There is no need to put yourself through that much  trauma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really should be worried about this game.As antiquity said,they wont be pushovers like the Ravens and Browns were and they always play them close down there just like he said.They never get blown out.The fact it is an NFC west opponent they will play them tough.
> 
> sure the hawks will win I have no doubt but this is WHY you should be concerned more than anything.while they will probably win the Rams  could very well with their physical defense they have,put a big hurt on some key players as the packers did in the NFC title game.
> 
> are you forgetting I WANT the Rams to always lose each week?
> 
> I have nothing to lose either way by the outcome of this game,I could care less either way who wins.I of course want the Rams to lose but if they win,makes no difference to me.either way I am a winner this time around for this game the fact I dont like either one of these teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you SERIOUS ????  Do you REALLY think Carroll has forgotten how banged up our DBs were in SB 49 ???
> 
> We should have spanked Brady's ass like a red headed step child.  NO WAY Carroll allows THAT to bite us in the balls again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you saying he is going to bench his starters then? thats the ONLY way they are assured of not getting hurt again.
Click to expand...


What I am saying is that Wilson just needs to keep doing what he has been doing but try to switch it up and instead of talking about "how you finish" look at the end of the 2nd qtr as the end of the game for the players we need to protect.  In that light I believe Carroll and Bevell will put in a higher average of deep passes banking on Wilson's recent efficiency especially with Baldwin and Lockett.

What has been the HYF montra has given the team 4 qtrs to win.  Lately though Wilson has scored 3-4 TDs in the first half.  This has forced the opponents to take huge chances to try to stay in the games.  This has led to several ints recently.  It was my observation that Keenum was highly inaccurate against the Bucs.  If the Buccaneers had good DBs they could have shredded the Rams with ints. If the Rams play like they did last week and with the studying Sherman and Thomas do I see a very likely interception fest.

From what I have seen this season the worst injuries have happened non contact.  Rawls' broken foot happened just landing awkwardly.  Lynch's stomach injury was a long time coming.  He just had a torn groin muscle that kept getting worse.  Jimmy Graham's boo boo again was just an awkward slide during a tackle that normally should not have been any problem.

I agree with you that the Hawks SHOULD win the game.  The REAL pressure will be to get so far ahead in the first half that the Rams lose their will to compete.  We don't want to have some stupid battle in the 4th qtr to save a win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.

I forgot this sentence of yours you posted earlier. so you watched the game huh?

well then I am sure you heard from the commentary then that while they did not come out and say it in those exact words,it indeed WAS their last game played in st louis as they referenced it many times throughout the whole broadcast.

you saw all the shots of the fans resigned to the fact they are indeed gone Im sure.

Its common knowledge around the country. now too bad antiquity and rightwinger cant accept reality.. them being the only ones left here who cant accept being wrong.

I will never understand why they find it impossible to say the words "I was wrong."  I admit,i made a goof last year,i admit when Im wrong.Its a done deal THIS year though .no debate this time around.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.
> 
> I forgot this sentence of yours you posted earlier. so you watched the game huh?
> 
> well then I am sure you heard from the commentary then that while they did not come out and say it in those exact words,it indeed WAS their last game played in st louis as they referenced it many times throughout the whole broadcast.
> 
> you saw all the shots of the fans resigned to the fact they are indeed gone Im sure.
> 
> Its common knowledge around the country. now too bad antiquity and rightwinger cant accept reality.. them being the only ones left here who cant accept being wrong.
> 
> I will never understand why they find it impossible to say the words "I was wrong."  I admit,i made a goof last year,i admit when Im wrong.Its a done deal THIS year though .no debate this time around.



The NFL Game Pass offers three ways to view a game.  The regular broadcast with everything you would see in a normal TV game.  Then they have a "condensed" game which ONLY shows the plays. It seems the condensed version takes about half the time of a regular broadcast to watch.  This is the format I watch.  I get a few tidbits of commentary but most is missing....such as the comment you referred to.  I just want to see the football WITHOUT the opinions of the broadcasters.

The third option is called the coach's cut.  I've never watched that format so I couldn't say what it includes or om-mitts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.
> 
> I forgot this sentence of yours you posted earlier. so you watched the game huh?
> 
> well then I am sure you heard from the commentary then that while they did not come out and say it in those exact words,it indeed WAS their last game played in st louis as they referenced it many times throughout the whole broadcast.
> 
> you saw all the shots of the fans resigned to the fact they are indeed gone Im sure.
> 
> Its common knowledge around the country. now too bad antiquity and rightwinger cant accept reality.. them being the only ones left here who cant accept being wrong.
> 
> I will never understand why they find it impossible to say the words "I was wrong."  I admit,i made a goof last year,i admit when Im wrong.Its a done deal THIS year though .no debate this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL Game Pass offers three ways to view a game.  The regular broadcast with everything you would see in a normal TV game.  Then they have a "condensed" game which ONLY shows the plays. It seems the condensed version takes about half the time of a regular broadcast to watch.  This is the format I watch.  I get a few tidbits of commentary but most is missing....such as the comment you referred to.  I just want to see the football WITHOUT the opinions of the broadcasters.
> 
> The third option is called the coach's cut.  I've never watched that format so I couldn't say what it includes or om-mitts.
Click to expand...

oh yeah if you watched it that way and just saw the plays then yeah,you would have missed out on that commentary I was referring to.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched last Thursday night's game last night.
> 
> I forgot this sentence of yours you posted earlier. so you watched the game huh?
> 
> well then I am sure you heard from the commentary then that while they did not come out and say it in those exact words,it indeed WAS their last game played in st louis as they referenced it many times throughout the whole broadcast.
> 
> you saw all the shots of the fans resigned to the fact they are indeed gone Im sure.
> 
> Its common knowledge around the country. now too bad antiquity and rightwinger cant accept reality.. them being the only ones left here who cant accept being wrong.
> 
> I will never understand why they find it impossible to say the words "I was wrong."  I admit,i made a goof last year,i admit when Im wrong.Its a done deal THIS year though .no debate this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL Game Pass offers three ways to view a game.  The regular broadcast with everything you would see in a normal TV game.  Then they have a "condensed" game which ONLY shows the plays. It seems the condensed version takes about half the time of a regular broadcast to watch.  This is the format I watch.  I get a few tidbits of commentary but most is missing....such as the comment you referred to.  I just want to see the football WITHOUT the opinions of the broadcasters.
> 
> The third option is called the coach's cut.  I've never watched that format so I couldn't say what it includes or om-mitts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah if you watched it that way and just saw the plays then yeah,you would have missed out on that commentary I was referring to.
Click to expand...


Ya...That is one of the reasons I really enjoy the Game Pass.  It only takes just over an hour to watch a whole game.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Ya...That is one of the reasons I really enjoy the Game Pass.  It only takes just over an hour to watch a whole game.



If you follow the NFL network channel schedule you can do the same thing. The only different is finding the right time to watch the game. And its free if you have cable or satellite.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...That is one of the reasons I really enjoy the Game Pass.  It only takes just over an hour to watch a whole game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you follow the NFL network channel schedule you can do the same thing. The only different is finding the right time to watch the game. And its free if you have cable or satellite.
Click to expand...


I do not follow anything on cable or dish.  Over the air TV satisfies my interests.  I can watch any game played in the last two seasons after 24 hrs.  The only games I really want to watch "as they happen" are Hawks games which are all shown OTA.  My best friend pays nearly $150 a month to view cable. I think he spends around $200 per month for his phones  .I spent zero to see all I want to view as far as national and local broadcasts.  The Game Pass was about $40.   I pay nothing for internet access.  $2 a day for unlimited data and phone.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> What? Have you ever known Huggy to be wrong?



Super Bowl XLIX


----------



## Billo_Really

Hey *Huggy*, it's that time again.  Start breaking out the trash talk, cuz were gonna
_*F you in the A*_ on Sunday.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Have you ever known Huggy to be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl XLIX
Click to expand...


Damn you!


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> Hey *Huggy*, it's that time again.  Start breaking out the trash talk, cuz were gonna
> _*F you in the A*_ on Sunday.



Stop using the NFL to excuse yourself for your perverted fag activities!

The Hawks will beat the Rams easily.  The onliest thing that is of interest about this one is how early Carroll can start pulling the #1's.  We just hope for an injury free contest.....

Basically all the Hawks have to do is contain Gurley and force Keenum to try to win with his arm.  Seattle has allowed no RB to gain 100 yards this season.  We held Peterson to 18 yards up in Minnesota recently.

I would like to see Wilson continue his string of TDs without any ints.  Also I hope Baldwin, Kearse and Lockett  can get some red zone shots.  

I would like to see Carroll abandon his typical deferment of possession if we win the coin toss.  The real key to success will to be to jump on the Rams early and often in the first half.  I think Wilson has been successful recently by establishing a good rythem with sustained drives on early possessions.  

If I were you I would put off your gay sex until after half time.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> Stop using the NFL to excuse yourself for your perverted fag activities!
> 
> The Hawks will beat the Rams easily.  The onliest thing that is of interest about this one is how early Carroll can start pulling the #1's.  We just hope for an injury free contest.....
> 
> Basically all the Hawks have to do is contain Gurley and force Keenum to try to win with his arm.  Seattle has allowed no RB to gain 100 yards this season.  We held Peterson to 18 yards up in Minnesota recently.
> 
> I would like to see Wilson continue his string of TDs without any ints.  Also I hope Baldwin, Kearse and Lockett  can get some red zone shots.
> 
> I would like to see Carroll abandon his typical deferment of possession if we win the coin toss.  The real key to success will to be to jump on the Rams early and often in the first half.  I think Wilson has been successful recently by establishing a good rythem with sustained drives on early possessions.
> 
> If I were you I would put off your gay sex until after half time.


_Negro, please!_


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop using the NFL to excuse yourself for your perverted fag activities!
> 
> The Hawks will beat the Rams easily.  The onliest thing that is of interest about this one is how early Carroll can start pulling the #1's.  We just hope for an injury free contest.....
> 
> Basically all the Hawks have to do is contain Gurley and force Keenum to try to win with his arm.  Seattle has allowed no RB to gain 100 yards this season.  We held Peterson to 18 yards up in Minnesota recently.
> 
> I would like to see Wilson continue his string of TDs without any ints.  Also I hope Baldwin, Kearse and Lockett  can get some red zone shots.
> 
> I would like to see Carroll abandon his typical deferment of possession if we win the coin toss.  The real key to success will to be to jump on the Rams early and often in the first half.  I think Wilson has been successful recently by establishing a good rythem with sustained drives on early possessions.
> 
> If I were you I would put off your gay sex until after half time.
> 
> 
> 
> _Negro, please!_
Click to expand...


Gurley is already dreaming of Hula skirts and his appearance in Hawaii. Sounds to me like he is seriously thinking past Sunday's loss.

Todd Gurley Press Conference - 12/23


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> Gurley is already dreaming of Hula skirts and his appearance in Hawaii. Sounds to me like he is seriously thinking past Sunday's loss.
> 
> Todd Gurley Press Conference - 12/23


It's pretty embarrassing getting your ass kicked by a Gurley man.


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gurley is already dreaming of Hula skirts and his appearance in Hawaii. Sounds to me like he is seriously thinking past Sunday's loss.
> 
> Todd Gurley Press Conference - 12/23
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty embarrassing getting your ass kicked by a Gurley man.
Click to expand...


The Rams have NOTHING to gain by throwing Todd to the wolves and risking his health.  Fischer knows the Hawks have a lot to gain by a win.  If the Rams were smart they would use Gurley sparingly in their last two games and have Todd come up with some excuse to pass on playing in the Pro Bowl.

Gurley already has a serious injury that required surgery and a long rehab as he left college. Now that the Rams have nothing to gain by playing their star RB the smart move would be to put Todd on a shelf for next season.  If Gurley gets injured before the season has concluded the owner might fire Fischer.


----------



## HUGGY

Is Doug Baldwin still angry?

Probably.

Although tied for the NFL lead in TD receptions at 13 he was ignored for pro bowl selections.  Ya...I would be pissed too.  It must SUCK sometimes to be Seahawk Doug Baldwin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gurley is already dreaming of Hula skirts and his appearance in Hawaii. Sounds to me like he is seriously thinking past Sunday's loss.
> 
> Todd Gurley Press Conference - 12/23
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty embarrassing getting your ass kicked by a Gurley man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams have NOTHING to gain by throwing Todd to the wolves and risking his health.  Fischer knows the Hawks have a lot to gain by a win.  If the Rams were smart they would use Gurley sparingly in their last two games and have Todd come up with some excuse to pass on playing in the Pro Bowl.
> 
> Gurley already has a serious injury that required surgery and a long rehab as he left college. Now that the Rams have nothing to gain by playing their star RB the smart move would be to put Todd on a shelf for next season.  If Gurley gets injured before the season has concluded the owner might fire Fischer.
Click to expand...

aww man heading into next season when I will actually be cheering for the Rams to win every week for now on for the first time in 21 years,that bums me out to know that about Gurley.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> The Rams have NOTHING to gain by throwing Todd to the wolves and risking his health.  Fischer knows the Hawks have a lot to gain by a win.  If the Rams were smart they would use Gurley sparingly in their last two games and have Todd come up with some excuse to pass on playing in the Pro Bowl.
> 
> Gurley already has a serious injury that required surgery and a long rehab as he left college. Now that the Rams have nothing to gain by playing their star RB the smart move would be to put Todd on a shelf for next season.  If Gurley gets injured before the season has concluded the owner might fire Fischer.


Sounds like you're afraid to face him?


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams have NOTHING to gain by throwing Todd to the wolves and risking his health.  Fischer knows the Hawks have a lot to gain by a win.  If the Rams were smart they would use Gurley sparingly in their last two games and have Todd come up with some excuse to pass on playing in the Pro Bowl.
> 
> Gurley already has a serious injury that required surgery and a long rehab as he left college. Now that the Rams have nothing to gain by playing their star RB the smart move would be to put Todd on a shelf for next season.  If Gurley gets injured before the season has concluded the owner might fire Fischer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're afraid to face him?
Click to expand...


There is no "I" in "fear".

Gurley is a bad accident just waiting to happen.  He has a big ass and skinny toothpick calves and whips his legs when he runs.  That running style is not sustainable against the speed and ferocity at the NFL level.  It's already documented by his acl injury requiring surgery in college that Gurley is highly likely to have more knee joint failure in the future.  

Todd doesn't scare me at all and I can assure you that he does not scare the Seahawks.  He is fast and was that in college.  In the NFL his production has been sporadic.  Against Cleveland he gained 9 yards in the first half then gained 140 more yards in the second half.  The Seahawks secondary is much faster than the Browns.  Our Linebackers are some of the fastest and best tacklers in the NFL.  This is clear from the NFL stats.  

It is humorous that your photo shopped pic shows Gurley straight arming Thomas.  That will NEVER happen.  Thomas is one of the fleetest DBs and most sound tackler in the NFL. Thomas is one of the original players in the Legion Of Boom.  

Ya..your pic is a real laugh riot!


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> There is no "I" in "fear".


Yeah, but "fear" spelled backwards is "reaf", which  is short for reafer.  And everyone fears running out of dope!

One time I was working at this company and this guy thought I was the most conceited asshole on the planet when he said to me,_ "You know, there's no "I" in team."_ 

I said,_ "Yeah, but there is an "m" and an "e" and that spells "ME!"_


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "I" in "fear".
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but "fear" spelled backwards is "reaf", which  is short for reafer.  And everyone fears running out of dope!
> 
> One time I was working at this company and this guy thought I was the most conceited asshole on the planet when he said to me,_ "You know, there's no "I" in team."_
> 
> I said,_ "Yeah, but there is an "m" and an "e" and that spells "ME!"_
Click to expand...


There is no "I" in "reef" either but that doesn't stop me from reminiscing on some Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## HUGGY

Let's just cut to the chase.....You know it's true!

Most Seattle football fans are the most spoiled pussy-ass unappreciative last second  Johnnie com lately dweeb band wagoners!

4 out of the last 5 seasons the Seahawks have made it to the NFL playoffs.  There are righteous football fans across this country that would sell their mothers and little brothers if it would put their team in line for even a CHANCE at a Super Bowl appearance.


----------



## HUGGY

Well...It's 2016 and the Hawks Suck even more than they did last year.


----------



## HUGGY

The Seahawks definitely sucked less today than last Sunday.  It is amazing how well our offense can move right down the field on all but one drive when the center snaps the ball TO Wilson rather than over his head or past Russell's feet. 

The Defense was ready to play today as was obvious with only giving up one TD to "the best team in the NFL".

I doubt the Cardinals want to play us again in the playoffs.  It COULD happen.  The Panthers beat Winston and the Buccaneers soundly today but I believe if the Hawks can play each game in the PO's the same as they did today they won't beat us.  I doubt the Panthers could beat the Cardinals either. 

Anyway I believe it looks like we play the Skins next week.  It should be a good game.  Cousins has played very good lately.

PS..correction: Aaron Rodgers screwed the pooch tonight given a crazy number of chances to win the game he totally pussed out.  Hawks go to Minnesota next Sunday to execute the Vikings.  The destruction of the Vikings will be so violent that Homeland Security will charge Pete Carroll with terrorism.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> Well...It's 2016 and the Hawks Suck even more than they did last year.


Do they now? They made it in and if the Vikings win tonight they get Seattle next week. Maybe the Vikings should take tonight off and play green bay for real next week?

But then Seattle plays Washington. 

Either way I pick Seattle next week.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> The Seahawks definitely sucked less today than last Sunday.  It is amazing how well our offense can move right down the field on all but one drive when the center snaps the ball TO Wilson rather than over his head or past Russell's feet.
> 
> The Defense was ready to play today as was obvious with only giving up one TD to "the best team in the NFL".
> 
> I doubt the Cardinals want to play us again in the playoffs.  It COULD happen.  The Panthers beat Winston and the Buccaneers soundly today but I believe if the Hawks can play each game in the PO's the same as they did today they won't beat us.  I doubt the Panthers could beat the Cardinals either.
> 
> Anyway I believe it looks like we play the Skins next week.  It should be a good game.  Cousins has played very good lately.


If Minnesota wins tonight you get Minnesota next week. 

Did you see your back up running back did good. 

How the fuck is Seattle good after that roller coaster season?

No one else looks unstoppable. I know Arizona wasn't that good and I bet cincinatti will fold early too. NE not so good. Packers don't look great. Carolina hasn't proven themselves yet and Seattle should/could be back to back champs. That would make this 3 in a row if Carroll didn't fuck you all


----------



## sealybobo

I'm picking Seattle vs Minnesota and green bay beats Washington. So even though Minnesota wins tonight greenbay goes further into the playoffs


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...It's 2016 and the Hawks Suck even more than they did last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they now? They made it in and if the Vikings win tonight they get Seattle next week. Maybe the Vikings should take tonight off and play green bay for real next week?
> 
> But then Seattle plays Washington.
> 
> Either way I pick Seattle next week.
Click to expand...


I really thought Rodgers would be in top form for the game tonight.  He was not.  His legs found him space to throw from but his arm let him down.  They has a certain TD late in the 4th and Aaron made a bad decision throwing to the defender when there was almost ten yards of open grass on the left.  

SSOOooo.. it's back to Minnesota where we had little trouble dispatching the Vikings a few weeks ago.  From what I saw tonight the Vikings will have to pull some magic out of their asses to stop the Seahawks.


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> I'm picking Seattle vs Minnesota and green bay beats Washington. So even though Minnesota wins tonight greenbay goes further into the playoffs



Cousins is pretty much a game manager but he makes few mistakes.  Normally I would pick the Packers in a post season game that does not feature the Seattle Seahawks.  I'm leaning towards Washington in this match up.


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks definitely sucked less today than last Sunday.  It is amazing how well our offense can move right down the field on all but one drive when the center snaps the ball TO Wilson rather than over his head or past Russell's feet.
> 
> The Defense was ready to play today as was obvious with only giving up one TD to "the best team in the NFL".
> 
> I doubt the Cardinals want to play us again in the playoffs.  It COULD happen.  The Panthers beat Winston and the Buccaneers soundly today but I believe if the Hawks can play each game in the PO's the same as they did today they won't beat us.  I doubt the Panthers could beat the Cardinals either.
> 
> Anyway I believe it looks like we play the Skins next week.  It should be a good game.  Cousins has played very good lately.
> 
> 
> 
> If Minnesota wins tonight you get Minnesota next week.
> 
> Did you see your back up running back did good.
> 
> How the fuck is Seattle good after that roller coaster season?
> 
> No one else looks unstoppable. I know Arizona wasn't that good and I bet cincinatti will fold early too. NE not so good. Packers don't look great. Carolina hasn't proven themselves yet and Seattle should/could be back to back champs. That would make this 3 in a row if Carroll didn't fuck you all
Click to expand...


I missed that play where Carroll suited up and snuck his ass into the game.  The REAL culprit in SB 49 was that crazy bitch Miss Injury.  NE should have never been able to scratch and crawl back into the game.  It should never have come down to that one play.  It should have never been an interception.  Bevell called the personnel group.  Bevell called the play.  Wilson put the ball in a catch-able spot  and that bitch ass punk Lockette let that midget Butler back hand him on his ass.  At the very least Lockette should have kept his feet and batted the ball incomplete.  That SB loss was TOTALLY on Ricardo Lockette. ...and Daryll Bevell for calling his number in that much of an important situation.  There were at least half a dozen players on the Hawks' roster that could have made that catch and scored.  Lockette had NEVER been used in a short goal line crossing route in a game.  It was a stupid call asking a pussy to be a man.


----------



## HUGGY

Thank God that Ricardo Lockette won't be available to screw the Hawks in these playoffs.  Thank you Lord...Thank you Jesus.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks definitely sucked less today than last Sunday.  It is amazing how well our offense can move right down the field on all but one drive when the center snaps the ball TO Wilson rather than over his head or past Russell's feet.
> 
> The Defense was ready to play today as was obvious with only giving up one TD to "the best team in the NFL".
> 
> I doubt the Cardinals want to play us again in the playoffs.  It COULD happen.  The Panthers beat Winston and the Buccaneers soundly today but I believe if the Hawks can play each game in the PO's the same as they did today they won't beat us.  I doubt the Panthers could beat the Cardinals either.
> 
> Anyway I believe it looks like we play the Skins next week.  It should be a good game.  Cousins has played very good lately.
> 
> 
> 
> If Minnesota wins tonight you get Minnesota next week.
> 
> Did you see your back up running back did good.
> 
> How the fuck is Seattle good after that roller coaster season?
> 
> No one else looks unstoppable. I know Arizona wasn't that good and I bet cincinatti will fold early too. NE not so good. Packers don't look great. Carolina hasn't proven themselves yet and Seattle should/could be back to back champs. That would make this 3 in a row if Carroll didn't fuck you all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed that play where Carroll suited up and snuck his ass into the game.  The REAL culprit in SB 49 was that crazy bitch Miss Injury.  NE should have never been able to scratch and crawl back into the game.  It should never have come down to that one play.  It should have never been an interception.  Bevell called the personnel group.  Bevell called the play.  Wilson put the ball in a catch-able spot  and that bitch ass punk Lockette let that midget Butler back hand him on his ass.  At the very least Lockette should have kept his feet and batted the ball incomplete.  That SB loss was TOTALLY on Ricardo Lockette. ...and Daryll Bevell for calling his number in that much of an important situation.  There were at least half a dozen players on the Hawks' roster that could have made that catch and scored.  Lockette had NEVER been used in a short goal line crossing route in a game.  It was a stupid call asking a pussy to be a man.
Click to expand...

The way I remember, it, Seattle had a couple lucky plays that put them down there in the red zone.  They were losing.  Had they won it would have been a lucky miracle win.  The game didn't slip out of Seattle's hands.  They just blew it.

If Seattle wins it all this year, you'll never forget it should be 3 rings not 2.  And if/when Seattle loses this year, you'll never forget it should be 2 but is really only 1.  Having 1 ring will take some of the sting out of it but not all.  Carroll really blew it last year.  Should have went beast mode.  

But Seattle looks good entering the playoffs that's for sure.  Good luck.  I'm just a jealous Detroit Lion Fan hater.  Don't mind me.


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks definitely sucked less today than last Sunday.  It is amazing how well our offense can move right down the field on all but one drive when the center snaps the ball TO Wilson rather than over his head or past Russell's feet.
> 
> The Defense was ready to play today as was obvious with only giving up one TD to "the best team in the NFL".
> 
> I doubt the Cardinals want to play us again in the playoffs.  It COULD happen.  The Panthers beat Winston and the Buccaneers soundly today but I believe if the Hawks can play each game in the PO's the same as they did today they won't beat us.  I doubt the Panthers could beat the Cardinals either.
> 
> Anyway I believe it looks like we play the Skins next week.  It should be a good game.  Cousins has played very good lately.
> 
> 
> 
> If Minnesota wins tonight you get Minnesota next week.
> 
> Did you see your back up running back did good.
> 
> How the fuck is Seattle good after that roller coaster season?
> 
> No one else looks unstoppable. I know Arizona wasn't that good and I bet cincinatti will fold early too. NE not so good. Packers don't look great. Carolina hasn't proven themselves yet and Seattle should/could be back to back champs. That would make this 3 in a row if Carroll didn't fuck you all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed that play where Carroll suited up and snuck his ass into the game.  The REAL culprit in SB 49 was that crazy bitch Miss Injury.  NE should have never been able to scratch and crawl back into the game.  It should never have come down to that one play.  It should have never been an interception.  Bevell called the personnel group.  Bevell called the play.  Wilson put the ball in a catch-able spot  and that bitch ass punk Lockette let that midget Butler back hand him on his ass.  At the very least Lockette should have kept his feet and batted the ball incomplete.  That SB loss was TOTALLY on Ricardo Lockette. ...and Daryll Bevell for calling his number in that much of an important situation.  There were at least half a dozen players on the Hawks' roster that could have made that catch and scored.  Lockette had NEVER been used in a short goal line crossing route in a game.  It was a stupid call asking a pussy to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way I remember, it, Seattle had a couple lucky plays that put them down there in the red zone.  They were losing.  Had they won it would have been a lucky miracle win.  The game didn't slip out of Seattle's hands.  They just blew it.
> 
> If Seattle wins it all this year, you'll never forget it should be 3 rings not 2.  And if/when Seattle loses this year, you'll never forget it should be 2 but is really only 1.  Having 1 ring will take some of the sting out of it but not all.  Carroll really blew it last year.  Should have went beast mode.
> 
> But Seattle looks good entering the playoffs that's for sure.  Good luck.  I'm just a jealous Detroit Lion Fan hater.  Don't mind me.
Click to expand...


Strange as it may seem but Lynch hadn't produced well in short yardage situations thruout that season.  He failed on several 3rd, 4th and ones.  Lynch excells when there is a gap to get through then he sheds the first tacklers which frequently leads to busting loose for more.  As far as pushing through a stacked defense I wouldn't want to take a chance on him either.  The better call would have been Wilson faking the hand off and spinning around one end or the other with receivers typically open for a dink pass and if not just run it in.  We have scored MANY times just like that.  Lynch has broken many short passes for big yards and short TDs.  

Lockette's only successes have been on high point catches on the sideline outside shoulder routes.  Bevell thought he would be cute and throw in something new.  The SB is a hell of a place to be working on the new tricky plays.


----------



## HUGGY

After getting voted NFC Special Teams player of the week for the AZ game Tyler Lockett was voted NFC Special Teams player of the month. This was the second month this season Lockett has won that accolade.

What a find by the Seahawks to draft Lockett.  He has had an amazing rookie season.  

Tyler has been a rock steady clutch receiver all season also.  

IMO Lockett should be considered for rookie of the year.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> After getting voted NFC Special Teams player of the week for the AZ game Tyler Lockett was voted NFC Special Teams player of the month. This was the second month this season Lockett has won that accolade.
> 
> What a find by the Seahawks to draft Lockett.  He has had an amazing rookie season.
> 
> Tyler has been a rock steady clutch receiver all season also.
> 
> IMO Lockett should be considered for rookie of the year.



I don't think he's been enough of a contributor as a starter to get the nod for ROY.  He's been great for the Hawks, but other rookies have just played more.  Amari Cooper, Jameis Winston and Todd Gurley have all been starters for most or all of the year, that will probably get them above Lockette.


----------



## antiquity

Lockett is having a great rookie season but not the kind of stats that powers that vote for Rookie of the Year are looking at. Winston has led Tampa Bay no where so I would consider him either. Cooper with 72 passing and over 1000 yards would be my pick.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> After getting voted NFC Special Teams player of the week for the AZ game Tyler Lockett was voted NFC Special Teams player of the month. This was the second month this season Lockett has won that accolade.
> 
> What a find by the Seahawks to draft Lockett.  He has had an amazing rookie season.
> 
> Tyler has been a rock steady clutch receiver all season also.
> 
> IMO Lockett should be considered for rookie of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's been enough of a contributor as a starter to get the nod for ROY.  He's been great for the Hawks, but other rookies have just played more.  Amari Cooper, Jameis Winston and Todd Gurley have all been starters for most or all of the year, that will probably get them above Lockette.
Click to expand...


Please don't spell Tyler's last name with an "e" on the end.  That POS that lost us the SB was Lockett*e.  *


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Lockett is having a great rookie season but not the kind of stats that powers that vote for Rookie of the Year are looking at. Winston has led Tampa Bay no where so I would consider him either. Cooper with 72 passing and over 1000 yards would be my pick.



I didn't say he should win the ROY.  Just mentioned.  He deserves at least that.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Lockett is having a great rookie season but not the kind of stats that powers that vote for Rookie of the Year are looking at. Winston has led Tampa Bay no where so I would consider him either. Cooper with 72 passing and over 1000 yards would be my pick.



Winston had 4,000 yards and 28 total TDs.  Gurley ran for 1,100 yards with 10 TDs in 13 games.  David Johnson might get votes with 1,600 all purpose yards and 13 TDs, but he also suffers from not having been the starter long enough.  A lot of his work came on special teams, like Lockett.  I'd guess Gurley gets it based on the sports media love he's gotten this year.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lockett is having a great rookie season but not the kind of stats that powers that vote for Rookie of the Year are looking at. Winston has led Tampa Bay no where so I would consider him either. Cooper with 72 passing and over 1000 yards would be my pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he should win the ROY.  Just mentioned.  He deserves at least that.
Click to expand...


I'd guess he gets on the list, just doesn't win it.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lockett is having a great rookie season but not the kind of stats that powers that vote for Rookie of the Year are looking at. Winston has led Tampa Bay no where so I would consider him either. Cooper with 72 passing and over 1000 yards would be my pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he should win the ROY.  Just mentioned.  He deserves at least that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd guess he gets on the list, just doesn't win it.
Click to expand...


I'm totally OK with that.  Next season he will light it up as a receiver as well as SP returns.  Not a problem.  I think he should drive the Vikings crazy returning punts with the frozen field it will be VERY hard to get into position to tackle him.  Lockett had his chances to make more out of his receiving skills ...just not enough of them.  The Hawks didn't pass that much early on this season mostly due to the crappy play by the O-Line until the last games in the season.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lockett is having a great rookie season but not the kind of stats that powers that vote for Rookie of the Year are looking at. Winston has led Tampa Bay no where so I would consider him either. Cooper with 72 passing and over 1000 yards would be my pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he should win the ROY.  Just mentioned.  He deserves at least that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd guess he gets on the list, just doesn't win it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm totally OK with that.  Next season he will light it up as a receiver as well as SP returns.  Not a problem.  I think he should drive the Vikings crazy returning punts with the frozen field it will be VERY hard to get into position to tackle him.  Lockett had his chances to make more out of his receiving skills ...just not enough of them.  The Hawks didn't pass that much early on this season mostly due to the crappy play by the O-Line until the last games in the season.
Click to expand...


I was shocked at the sudden tear Baldwin went on at the end of the year.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lockett is having a great rookie season but not the kind of stats that powers that vote for Rookie of the Year are looking at. Winston has led Tampa Bay no where so I would consider him either. Cooper with 72 passing and over 1000 yards would be my pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he should win the ROY.  Just mentioned.  He deserves at least that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd guess he gets on the list, just doesn't win it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm totally OK with that.  Next season he will light it up as a receiver as well as SP returns.  Not a problem.  I think he should drive the Vikings crazy returning punts with the frozen field it will be VERY hard to get into position to tackle him.  Lockett had his chances to make more out of his receiving skills ...just not enough of them.  The Hawks didn't pass that much early on this season mostly due to the crappy play by the O-Line until the last games in the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was shocked at the sudden tear Baldwin went on at the end of the year.
Click to expand...


It was a product of the sudden tear Wilson went on in the last 6 games minus the fiasco of the Rams game where the miscues were ridiculous and consumed the first half.  No team can blow off a whole half of football and expect to win.  I do not expect the Hawks to repeat THAT in the playoffs.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> After getting voted NFC Special Teams player of the week for the AZ game Tyler Lockett was voted NFC Special Teams player of the month. This was the second month this season Lockett has won that accolade.
> 
> What a find by the Seahawks to draft Lockett.  He has had an amazing rookie season.
> 
> Tyler has been a rock steady clutch receiver all season also.
> 
> IMO Lockett should be considered for rookie of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's been enough of a contributor as a starter to get the nod for ROY.  He's been great for the Hawks, but other rookies have just played more.  Amari Cooper, Jameis Winston and Todd Gurley have all been starters for most or all of the year, that will probably get them above Lockette.
Click to expand...


I agree Lockette is behind Cooper, Winston and Gurley. Those three have done very well.


----------



## HUGGY

Doug Baldwin tied for the most TDs received in the NFL.  How's THAT for "pedestrian"?


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> I was shocked at the sudden tear Baldwin went on at the end of the year.



I wasn't....when Seattle lost both of their running backs Seattle went more with the passing game...it just stood to reason.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked at the sudden tear Baldwin went on at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't....when Seattle lost both of their running backs Seattle went more with the passing game...it just stood to reason.
Click to expand...


I would have expected it to have spread to more receivers, or even have Lockett get the bulk of the work.  That Baldwin was able to step it up so much was what I didn't expect.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked at the sudden tear Baldwin went on at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't....when Seattle lost both of their running backs Seattle went more with the passing game...it just stood to reason.
Click to expand...


It started early in the season.  The O-Line was thrown together and just given as much time as was needed to play as a viable unit.  In the first ten or so games ..actually before Seattle's bye at 8 games into the season the O-Line started doing their jobs.  Then they started to avoid the penalties.  That's when Wilson began to get enough time to throw from the pocket.  

Next season is looking pretty good for Seattle as Wilson will be able to carry on with an experienced O-LIne.  If he gets the protection he has enjoyed in the last 6-7 games I wouldn't be surprised if he sets some records in passing and his receivers in catching passes.

I don't see Lynch having much if any impact next season but Rawls has proven he is more than capable of ripping it up in rushing.  Depending on what F/A does to the Hawk Defense next year may be the best team the Hawks have ever fielded.


----------



## HUGGY

Should Seahawk fans feel sorry for Vikings fans?  Would they feel our pain if the situation was reversed?

I'm just glad the game is in the rear view mirror.  Weird conditions.  I would have much preferred a game where both teams could use the skills that got them to the playoffs.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked at the sudden tear Baldwin went on at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't....when Seattle lost both of their running backs Seattle went more with the passing game...it just stood to reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started early in the season.  The O-Line was thrown together and just given as much time as was needed to play as a viable unit.  In the first ten or so games ..actually before Seattle's bye at 8 games into the season the O-Line started doing their jobs.  Then they started to avoid the penalties.  That's when Wilson began to get enough time to throw from the pocket.
> 
> Next season is looking pretty good for Seattle as Wilson will be able to carry on with an experienced O-LIne.  If he gets the protection he has enjoyed in the last 6-7 games I wouldn't be surprised if he sets some records in passing and his receivers in catching passes.
> 
> I don't see Lynch having much if any impact next season but Rawls has proven he is more than capable of ripping it up in rushing.  Depending on what F/A does to the Hawk Defense next year may be the best team the Hawks have ever fielded.
Click to expand...


If Seattle trades (dumps) Lynch (only 29..a year younger than AP but the way) it will because of his salary. Giving more money to players like Kam Chancellor and the like.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Should Seahawk fans feel sorry for Vikings fans?  Would they feel our pain if the situation was reversed?
> 
> I'm just glad the game is in the rear view mirror.  Weird conditions.  I would have much preferred a game where both teams could use the skills that got them to the playoffs.



It was reversed last year at the end of the Super Bowl....and I don't remember any non Seattle fans feeling sorry for Seattle fans on this board.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Seahawk fans feel sorry for Vikings fans?  Would they feel our pain if the situation was reversed?
> 
> I'm just glad the game is in the rear view mirror.  Weird conditions.  I would have much preferred a game where both teams could use the skills that got them to the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reversed last year at the end of the Super Bowl....and I don't remember any non Seattle fans feeling sorry for Seattle fans on this board.
Click to expand...


Exactly!  All I remember seeing was how GREAT Brady and NE played against a bunch of fill in's and injured players on Defense.  

The FACT is that the 2nd down interception on the one yard line was similar to Walsh missing that easy FG.  EVERYONE(almost) watching the last Super Bowl was pretty certain that the Seahawks would score and win the game.  NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.  Wilson led Lockette just a smidge too much long but I don't think he even saw Butler.  Wilson hasn't thrown a similar pass even once this season.  That and facing dozens of 2nd and ones.

Did HUGGY get even the smallest condolence?  Negatory.  

The truth remains the same.  If you want to be the champ you must beat the champ.  The Vikings were not up to the task and neither will be the Panthers.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Seahawk fans feel sorry for Vikings fans?  Would they feel our pain if the situation was reversed?
> 
> I'm just glad the game is in the rear view mirror.  Weird conditions.  I would have much preferred a game where both teams could use the skills that got them to the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reversed last year at the end of the Super Bowl....and I don't remember any non Seattle fans feeling sorry for Seattle fans on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!  All I remember seeing was how GREAT Brady and NE played against a bunch of fill in's and injured players on Defense.
> 
> The FACT is that the 2nd down interception on the one yard line was similar to Walsh missing that easy FG.  EVERYONE(almost) watching the last Super Bowl was pretty certain that the Seahawks would score and win the game.  NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.  Wilson led Lockette just a smidge too much long but I don't think he even saw Butler.  Wilson hasn't thrown a similar pass even once this season.  That and facing dozens of 2nd and ones.
> 
> Did HUGGY get even the smallest condolence?  Negatory.
> 
> The truth remains the same.  If you want to be the champ you must beat the champ.  The Vikings were not up to the task and neither will be the Panthers.
Click to expand...


That you can compare the SB play to the missed Walsh field goal shows just how much of a homer you are.

Maybe you could look up the percentage of FGs made from 27 yards in NFL history and compare it to the percentage of TDs scored on 2nd and goal from the 1 plays and compare them.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Seahawk fans feel sorry for Vikings fans?  Would they feel our pain if the situation was reversed?
> 
> I'm just glad the game is in the rear view mirror.  Weird conditions.  I would have much preferred a game where both teams could use the skills that got them to the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reversed last year at the end of the Super Bowl....and I don't remember any non Seattle fans feeling sorry for Seattle fans on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!  All I remember seeing was how GREAT Brady and NE played against a bunch of fill in's and injured players on Defense.
> 
> The FACT is that the 2nd down interception on the one yard line was similar to Walsh missing that easy FG.  EVERYONE(almost) watching the last Super Bowl was pretty certain that the Seahawks would score and win the game.  NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.  Wilson led Lockette just a smidge too much long but I don't think he even saw Butler.  Wilson hasn't thrown a similar pass even once this season.  That and facing dozens of 2nd and ones.
> 
> Did HUGGY get even the smallest condolence?  Negatory.
> 
> The truth remains the same.  If you want to be the champ you must beat the champ.  The Vikings were not up to the task and neither will be the Panthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you can compare the SB play to the missed Walsh field goal shows just how much of a homer you are.
> 
> Maybe you could look up the percentage of FGs made from 27 yards in NFL history and compare it to the percentage of TDs scored on 2nd and goal from the 1 plays and compare them.
Click to expand...


None of what you just posted make one lick of sense....Being a fan of your team makes one a homer? Please come up with those 2 yard passes with a 2nd and goal stats and I will be more able to compare. Missing and comparing a 27 yard field goal with a 2 yard pass in the Super Bowl is apples and oranges.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Seahawk fans feel sorry for Vikings fans?  Would they feel our pain if the situation was reversed?
> 
> I'm just glad the game is in the rear view mirror.  Weird conditions.  I would have much preferred a game where both teams could use the skills that got them to the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reversed last year at the end of the Super Bowl....and I don't remember any non Seattle fans feeling sorry for Seattle fans on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!  All I remember seeing was how GREAT Brady and NE played against a bunch of fill in's and injured players on Defense.
> 
> The FACT is that the 2nd down interception on the one yard line was similar to Walsh missing that easy FG.  EVERYONE(almost) watching the last Super Bowl was pretty certain that the Seahawks would score and win the game.  NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.  Wilson led Lockette just a smidge too much long but I don't think he even saw Butler.  Wilson hasn't thrown a similar pass even once this season.  That and facing dozens of 2nd and ones.
> 
> Did HUGGY get even the smallest condolence?  Negatory.
> 
> The truth remains the same.  If you want to be the champ you must beat the champ.  The Vikings were not up to the task and neither will be the Panthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you can compare the SB play to the missed Walsh field goal shows just how much of a homer you are.
> 
> Maybe you could look up the percentage of FGs made from 27 yards in NFL history and compare it to the percentage of TDs scored on 2nd and goal from the 1 plays and compare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of what you just posted make one lick of sense....Being a fan of your team makes one a homer? Please come up with those 2 yard passes with a 2nd and goal stats and I will be more able to compare. Missing and comparing a 27 yard field goal with a 2 yard pass in the Super Bowl is apples and oranges.
Click to expand...


No, saying that a kicker missing a 27 yard FG is similar to an interception on 2nd and goal makes him a homer.  A 27 yard field goal is a gimme.  Missing it is shocking because of how unexpected it is.  While an interception on 2nd and goal isn't common, it's far less of a sure thing that a team will get a touchdown in that situation than that a kicker will make that short FG.

As a fan of neither of those teams, the missed FG was far more unexpected than Seattle not getting the TD.


----------



## Montrovant

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Seahawk fans feel sorry for Vikings fans?  Would they feel our pain if the situation was reversed?
> 
> I'm just glad the game is in the rear view mirror.  Weird conditions.  I would have much preferred a game where both teams could use the skills that got them to the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reversed last year at the end of the Super Bowl....and I don't remember any non Seattle fans feeling sorry for Seattle fans on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!  All I remember seeing was how GREAT Brady and NE played against a bunch of fill in's and injured players on Defense.
> 
> The FACT is that the 2nd down interception on the one yard line was similar to Walsh missing that easy FG.  EVERYONE(almost) watching the last Super Bowl was pretty certain that the Seahawks would score and win the game.  NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.  Wilson led Lockette just a smidge too much long but I don't think he even saw Butler.  Wilson hasn't thrown a similar pass even once this season.  That and facing dozens of 2nd and ones.
> 
> Did HUGGY get even the smallest condolence?  Negatory.
> 
> The truth remains the same.  If you want to be the champ you must beat the champ.  The Vikings were not up to the task and neither will be the Panthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you can compare the SB play to the missed Walsh field goal shows just how much of a homer you are.
> 
> Maybe you could look up the percentage of FGs made from 27 yards in NFL history and compare it to the percentage of TDs scored on 2nd and goal from the 1 plays and compare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of what you just posted make one lick of sense....Being a fan of your team makes one a homer? Please come up with those 2 yard passes with a 2nd and goal stats and I will be more able to compare. Missing and comparing a 27 yard field goal with a 2 yard pass in the Super Bowl is apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, saying that a kicker missing a 27 yard FG is similar to an interception on 2nd and goal makes him a homer.  A 27 yard field goal is a gimme.  Missing it is shocking because of how unexpected it is.  While an interception on 2nd and goal isn't common, it's far less of a sure thing that a team will get a touchdown in that situation than that a kicker will make that short FG.
> 
> As a fan of neither of those teams, the missed FG was far more unexpected than Seattle not getting the TD.
Click to expand...


Put another way, Blair Walsh was 32 of 33 on FGs inside of 30 yards prior to that game.  I don't know if his one miss was a miss or a block.  He also missed only 1 extra point in 109 attempts prior to the distance change this season.  

I don't know if I can find stats on the Seahawks from inside the 5 or something like that, but I would guess the percentage is lower for them scoring TDs than Walsh's kicking percentage.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was reversed last year at the end of the Super Bowl....and I don't remember any non Seattle fans feeling sorry for Seattle fans on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  All I remember seeing was how GREAT Brady and NE played against a bunch of fill in's and injured players on Defense.
> 
> The FACT is that the 2nd down interception on the one yard line was similar to Walsh missing that easy FG.  EVERYONE(almost) watching the last Super Bowl was pretty certain that the Seahawks would score and win the game.  NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.  Wilson led Lockette just a smidge too much long but I don't think he even saw Butler.  Wilson hasn't thrown a similar pass even once this season.  That and facing dozens of 2nd and ones.
> 
> Did HUGGY get even the smallest condolence?  Negatory.
> 
> The truth remains the same.  If you want to be the champ you must beat the champ.  The Vikings were not up to the task and neither will be the Panthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you can compare the SB play to the missed Walsh field goal shows just how much of a homer you are.
> 
> Maybe you could look up the percentage of FGs made from 27 yards in NFL history and compare it to the percentage of TDs scored on 2nd and goal from the 1 plays and compare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of what you just posted make one lick of sense....Being a fan of your team makes one a homer? Please come up with those 2 yard passes with a 2nd and goal stats and I will be more able to compare. Missing and comparing a 27 yard field goal with a 2 yard pass in the Super Bowl is apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, saying that a kicker missing a 27 yard FG is similar to an interception on 2nd and goal makes him a homer.  A 27 yard field goal is a gimme.  Missing it is shocking because of how unexpected it is.  While an interception on 2nd and goal isn't common, it's far less of a sure thing that a team will get a touchdown in that situation than that a kicker will make that short FG.
> 
> As a fan of neither of those teams, the missed FG was far more unexpected than Seattle not getting the TD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put another way, Blair Walsh was 32 of 33 on FGs inside of 30 yards prior to that game.  I don't know if his one miss was a miss or a block.  He also missed only 1 extra point in 109 attempts prior to the distance change this season.
> 
> I don't know if I can find stats on the Seahawks from inside the 5 or something like that, but I would guess the percentage is lower for them scoring TDs than Walsh's kicking percentage.
Click to expand...


To put it another way.  It was just a comment. 

The *point *was not to make an exact statistical comparison. It was about the similar despair the losing fans experienced as each team snatched a loss from the jaws of victory in the last seconds of the games.  There were exactly 26 seconds left in both games as the tables were tuned.  

I was asking if Seattle fans should feel bad for the Vikings fans.  I decided not as there were no consultation messages offer me or any that I saw from NE fans directed toward Seahawk fans.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  All I remember seeing was how GREAT Brady and NE played against a bunch of fill in's and injured players on Defense.
> 
> The FACT is that the 2nd down interception on the one yard line was similar to Walsh missing that easy FG.  EVERYONE(almost) watching the last Super Bowl was pretty certain that the Seahawks would score and win the game.  NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.  Wilson led Lockette just a smidge too much long but I don't think he even saw Butler.  Wilson hasn't thrown a similar pass even once this season.  That and facing dozens of 2nd and ones.
> 
> Did HUGGY get even the smallest condolence?  Negatory.
> 
> The truth remains the same.  If you want to be the champ you must beat the champ.  The Vikings were not up to the task and neither will be the Panthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you can compare the SB play to the missed Walsh field goal shows just how much of a homer you are.
> 
> Maybe you could look up the percentage of FGs made from 27 yards in NFL history and compare it to the percentage of TDs scored on 2nd and goal from the 1 plays and compare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of what you just posted make one lick of sense....Being a fan of your team makes one a homer? Please come up with those 2 yard passes with a 2nd and goal stats and I will be more able to compare. Missing and comparing a 27 yard field goal with a 2 yard pass in the Super Bowl is apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, saying that a kicker missing a 27 yard FG is similar to an interception on 2nd and goal makes him a homer.  A 27 yard field goal is a gimme.  Missing it is shocking because of how unexpected it is.  While an interception on 2nd and goal isn't common, it's far less of a sure thing that a team will get a touchdown in that situation than that a kicker will make that short FG.
> 
> As a fan of neither of those teams, the missed FG was far more unexpected than Seattle not getting the TD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put another way, Blair Walsh was 32 of 33 on FGs inside of 30 yards prior to that game.  I don't know if his one miss was a miss or a block.  He also missed only 1 extra point in 109 attempts prior to the distance change this season.
> 
> I don't know if I can find stats on the Seahawks from inside the 5 or something like that, but I would guess the percentage is lower for them scoring TDs than Walsh's kicking percentage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To put it another way.  It was just a comment.
> 
> The *point *was not to make an exact statistical comparison. It was about the similar despair the losing fans experienced as each team snatched a loss from the jaws of victory in the last seconds of the games.  There were exactly 26 seconds left in both games as the tables were tuned.
> 
> I was asking if Seattle fans should feel bad for the Vikings fans.  I decided not as there were no consultation messages offer me or any that I saw from NE fans directed toward Seahawk fans.
Click to expand...


What you did was compare the plays as being about luck.  Seattle did not block the kick, nor disrupt it particularly.  It was bad play by the Vikings.  New England called the correct play on defense in the Super Bowl, their player made a great play, it wasn't just some duck thrown by Wilson into the Patriots' hands, the Hawks receiver didn't fall down on the play, nothing like that.  As usual you refuse to give credit to the Patriots for the play.

The difference between the plays, the huge difference, is that New England absolutely deserves credit for the Super Bowl play and absolutely it was a good defensive play that made it happen, while in the Vikings game the Seahawks did nothing special to cause the miss, it was just a bad kick.

Fans of every team that lose a close game in the last seconds are upset.  You compared the two plays as both being nothing but luck, which is, again, where calling you a homer comes in.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you can compare the SB play to the missed Walsh field goal shows just how much of a homer you are.
> 
> Maybe you could look up the percentage of FGs made from 27 yards in NFL history and compare it to the percentage of TDs scored on 2nd and goal from the 1 plays and compare them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you just posted make one lick of sense....Being a fan of your team makes one a homer? Please come up with those 2 yard passes with a 2nd and goal stats and I will be more able to compare. Missing and comparing a 27 yard field goal with a 2 yard pass in the Super Bowl is apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, saying that a kicker missing a 27 yard FG is similar to an interception on 2nd and goal makes him a homer.  A 27 yard field goal is a gimme.  Missing it is shocking because of how unexpected it is.  While an interception on 2nd and goal isn't common, it's far less of a sure thing that a team will get a touchdown in that situation than that a kicker will make that short FG.
> 
> As a fan of neither of those teams, the missed FG was far more unexpected than Seattle not getting the TD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put another way, Blair Walsh was 32 of 33 on FGs inside of 30 yards prior to that game.  I don't know if his one miss was a miss or a block.  He also missed only 1 extra point in 109 attempts prior to the distance change this season.
> 
> I don't know if I can find stats on the Seahawks from inside the 5 or something like that, but I would guess the percentage is lower for them scoring TDs than Walsh's kicking percentage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To put it another way.  It was just a comment.
> 
> The *point *was not to make an exact statistical comparison. It was about the similar despair the losing fans experienced as each team snatched a loss from the jaws of victory in the last seconds of the games.  There were exactly 26 seconds left in both games as the tables were tuned.
> 
> I was asking if Seattle fans should feel bad for the Vikings fans.  I decided not as there were no consultation messages offer me or any that I saw from NE fans directed toward Seahawk fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you did was compare the plays as being about luck.  Seattle did not block the kick, nor disrupt it particularly.  It was bad play by the Vikings.  New England called the correct play on defense in the Super Bowl, their player made a great play, it wasn't just some duck thrown by Wilson into the Patriots' hands, the Hawks receiver didn't fall down on the play, nothing like that.  As usual you refuse to give credit to the Patriots for the play.
> 
> The difference between the plays, the huge difference, is that New England absolutely deserves credit for the Super Bowl play and absolutely it was a good defensive play that made it happen, while in the Vikings game the Seahawks did nothing special to cause the miss, it was just a bad kick.
> 
> Fans of every team that lose a close game in the last seconds are upset.  You compared the two plays as both being nothing but luck, which is, again, where calling you a homer comes in.
Click to expand...


The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....

You are STILL missing the point I was making.

I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.

I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.

In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make. 

BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.

I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy. 

Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you just posted make one lick of sense....Being a fan of your team makes one a homer? Please come up with those 2 yard passes with a 2nd and goal stats and I will be more able to compare. Missing and comparing a 27 yard field goal with a 2 yard pass in the Super Bowl is apples and oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, saying that a kicker missing a 27 yard FG is similar to an interception on 2nd and goal makes him a homer.  A 27 yard field goal is a gimme.  Missing it is shocking because of how unexpected it is.  While an interception on 2nd and goal isn't common, it's far less of a sure thing that a team will get a touchdown in that situation than that a kicker will make that short FG.
> 
> As a fan of neither of those teams, the missed FG was far more unexpected than Seattle not getting the TD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put another way, Blair Walsh was 32 of 33 on FGs inside of 30 yards prior to that game.  I don't know if his one miss was a miss or a block.  He also missed only 1 extra point in 109 attempts prior to the distance change this season.
> 
> I don't know if I can find stats on the Seahawks from inside the 5 or something like that, but I would guess the percentage is lower for them scoring TDs than Walsh's kicking percentage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To put it another way.  It was just a comment.
> 
> The *point *was not to make an exact statistical comparison. It was about the similar despair the losing fans experienced as each team snatched a loss from the jaws of victory in the last seconds of the games.  There were exactly 26 seconds left in both games as the tables were tuned.
> 
> I was asking if Seattle fans should feel bad for the Vikings fans.  I decided not as there were no consultation messages offer me or any that I saw from NE fans directed toward Seahawk fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you did was compare the plays as being about luck.  Seattle did not block the kick, nor disrupt it particularly.  It was bad play by the Vikings.  New England called the correct play on defense in the Super Bowl, their player made a great play, it wasn't just some duck thrown by Wilson into the Patriots' hands, the Hawks receiver didn't fall down on the play, nothing like that.  As usual you refuse to give credit to the Patriots for the play.
> 
> The difference between the plays, the huge difference, is that New England absolutely deserves credit for the Super Bowl play and absolutely it was a good defensive play that made it happen, while in the Vikings game the Seahawks did nothing special to cause the miss, it was just a bad kick.
> 
> Fans of every team that lose a close game in the last seconds are upset.  You compared the two plays as both being nothing but luck, which is, again, where calling you a homer comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....
> 
> You are STILL missing the point I was making.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.
> 
> I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.
> 
> In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make.
> 
> BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.
> 
> I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy.
> 
> Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.
Click to expand...


What point you are trying to make doesn't change the fact that you went about it by comparing the two plays as being based on luck.  What, do you think the only thing that matters is the main point of your post and all the details should just be ignored?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, saying that a kicker missing a 27 yard FG is similar to an interception on 2nd and goal makes him a homer.  A 27 yard field goal is a gimme.  Missing it is shocking because of how unexpected it is.  While an interception on 2nd and goal isn't common, it's far less of a sure thing that a team will get a touchdown in that situation than that a kicker will make that short FG.
> 
> As a fan of neither of those teams, the missed FG was far more unexpected than Seattle not getting the TD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put another way, Blair Walsh was 32 of 33 on FGs inside of 30 yards prior to that game.  I don't know if his one miss was a miss or a block.  He also missed only 1 extra point in 109 attempts prior to the distance change this season.
> 
> I don't know if I can find stats on the Seahawks from inside the 5 or something like that, but I would guess the percentage is lower for them scoring TDs than Walsh's kicking percentage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To put it another way.  It was just a comment.
> 
> The *point *was not to make an exact statistical comparison. It was about the similar despair the losing fans experienced as each team snatched a loss from the jaws of victory in the last seconds of the games.  There were exactly 26 seconds left in both games as the tables were tuned.
> 
> I was asking if Seattle fans should feel bad for the Vikings fans.  I decided not as there were no consultation messages offer me or any that I saw from NE fans directed toward Seahawk fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you did was compare the plays as being about luck.  Seattle did not block the kick, nor disrupt it particularly.  It was bad play by the Vikings.  New England called the correct play on defense in the Super Bowl, their player made a great play, it wasn't just some duck thrown by Wilson into the Patriots' hands, the Hawks receiver didn't fall down on the play, nothing like that.  As usual you refuse to give credit to the Patriots for the play.
> 
> The difference between the plays, the huge difference, is that New England absolutely deserves credit for the Super Bowl play and absolutely it was a good defensive play that made it happen, while in the Vikings game the Seahawks did nothing special to cause the miss, it was just a bad kick.
> 
> Fans of every team that lose a close game in the last seconds are upset.  You compared the two plays as both being nothing but luck, which is, again, where calling you a homer comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....
> 
> You are STILL missing the point I was making.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.
> 
> I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.
> 
> In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make.
> 
> BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.
> 
> I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy.
> 
> Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point you are trying to make doesn't change the fact that you went about it by comparing the two plays as being based on luck.  What, do you think the only thing that matters is the main point of your post and all the details should just be ignored?
Click to expand...


Where did I post that both play's outcomes were based on luck?  The only thing for sure is that both plays had unexpected last second outcomes.  Both team's fans were pretty sure they had the game won.  Both teams ended with losses.  Should the Hawk's fans be any more empathetic than the NE fans were to the Hawk's faithful?  THAT is the ONLY point I was attempting to bring up.  All that minutia won't change how the fans should deal with the loss...or the win.  Recent history suggests that the winners shouldn't give a damn what the loser's are going though.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put another way, Blair Walsh was 32 of 33 on FGs inside of 30 yards prior to that game.  I don't know if his one miss was a miss or a block.  He also missed only 1 extra point in 109 attempts prior to the distance change this season.
> 
> I don't know if I can find stats on the Seahawks from inside the 5 or something like that, but I would guess the percentage is lower for them scoring TDs than Walsh's kicking percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put it another way.  It was just a comment.
> 
> The *point *was not to make an exact statistical comparison. It was about the similar despair the losing fans experienced as each team snatched a loss from the jaws of victory in the last seconds of the games.  There were exactly 26 seconds left in both games as the tables were tuned.
> 
> I was asking if Seattle fans should feel bad for the Vikings fans.  I decided not as there were no consultation messages offer me or any that I saw from NE fans directed toward Seahawk fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you did was compare the plays as being about luck.  Seattle did not block the kick, nor disrupt it particularly.  It was bad play by the Vikings.  New England called the correct play on defense in the Super Bowl, their player made a great play, it wasn't just some duck thrown by Wilson into the Patriots' hands, the Hawks receiver didn't fall down on the play, nothing like that.  As usual you refuse to give credit to the Patriots for the play.
> 
> The difference between the plays, the huge difference, is that New England absolutely deserves credit for the Super Bowl play and absolutely it was a good defensive play that made it happen, while in the Vikings game the Seahawks did nothing special to cause the miss, it was just a bad kick.
> 
> Fans of every team that lose a close game in the last seconds are upset.  You compared the two plays as both being nothing but luck, which is, again, where calling you a homer comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....
> 
> You are STILL missing the point I was making.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.
> 
> I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.
> 
> In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make.
> 
> BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.
> 
> I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy.
> 
> Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point you are trying to make doesn't change the fact that you went about it by comparing the two plays as being based on luck.  What, do you think the only thing that matters is the main point of your post and all the details should just be ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post that both play's outcomes were based on luck?  The only thing for sure is that both plays had unexpected last second outcomes.  Both team's fans were pretty sure they had the game won.  Both teams ended with losses.  Should the Hawk's fans be any more empathetic than the NE fans were to the Hawk's faithful?  THAT is the ONLY point I was attempting to bring up.  All that minutia won't change how the fans should deal with the loss...or the win.  Recent history suggests that the winners shouldn't give a damn what the loser's are going though.
Click to expand...


You said this :


HUGGY said:


> NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.



when describing how the plays were similar.  I don't know if you've ever said anything which would indicate that New England called the right play and that Butler made a great play on the throw.  It's always about how it was a terrible play by Seattle, New England was lucky, yadda yadda.  That's how you always post : everything is about the Seahawks, not the other teams.  It's actually surprising that you haven't been painting this game as being about Seattle's greatness somehow.  

I don't care if Seattle fans are empathetic about the way the game ended or not.  I'm just pointing out how everything you post regarding the Seahawks, no matter the circumstance, is homerish.  Objective analysis seems beyond you when it comes to Seattle.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> To put it another way.  It was just a comment.
> 
> The *point *was not to make an exact statistical comparison. It was about the similar despair the losing fans experienced as each team snatched a loss from the jaws of victory in the last seconds of the games.  There were exactly 26 seconds left in both games as the tables were tuned.
> 
> I was asking if Seattle fans should feel bad for the Vikings fans.  I decided not as there were no consultation messages offer me or any that I saw from NE fans directed toward Seahawk fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you did was compare the plays as being about luck.  Seattle did not block the kick, nor disrupt it particularly.  It was bad play by the Vikings.  New England called the correct play on defense in the Super Bowl, their player made a great play, it wasn't just some duck thrown by Wilson into the Patriots' hands, the Hawks receiver didn't fall down on the play, nothing like that.  As usual you refuse to give credit to the Patriots for the play.
> 
> The difference between the plays, the huge difference, is that New England absolutely deserves credit for the Super Bowl play and absolutely it was a good defensive play that made it happen, while in the Vikings game the Seahawks did nothing special to cause the miss, it was just a bad kick.
> 
> Fans of every team that lose a close game in the last seconds are upset.  You compared the two plays as both being nothing but luck, which is, again, where calling you a homer comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....
> 
> You are STILL missing the point I was making.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.
> 
> I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.
> 
> In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make.
> 
> BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.
> 
> I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy.
> 
> Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point you are trying to make doesn't change the fact that you went about it by comparing the two plays as being based on luck.  What, do you think the only thing that matters is the main point of your post and all the details should just be ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post that both play's outcomes were based on luck?  The only thing for sure is that both plays had unexpected last second outcomes.  Both team's fans were pretty sure they had the game won.  Both teams ended with losses.  Should the Hawk's fans be any more empathetic than the NE fans were to the Hawk's faithful?  THAT is the ONLY point I was attempting to bring up.  All that minutia won't change how the fans should deal with the loss...or the win.  Recent history suggests that the winners shouldn't give a damn what the loser's are going though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this :
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when describing how the plays were similar.  I don't know if you've ever said anything which would indicate that New England called the right play and that Butler made a great play on the throw.  It's always about how it was a terrible play by Seattle, New England was lucky, yadda yadda.  That's how you always post : everything is about the Seahawks, not the other teams.  It's actually surprising that you haven't been painting this game as being about Seattle's greatness somehow.
> 
> I don't care if Seattle fans are empathetic about the way the game ended or not.  I'm just pointing out how everything you post regarding the Seahawks, no matter the circumstance, is homerish.  Objective analysis seems beyond you when it comes to Seattle.
Click to expand...


You are correct.  It IS all about the Seahawks.  At least you get THAT!


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> To put it another way.  It was just a comment.
> 
> The *point *was not to make an exact statistical comparison. It was about the similar despair the losing fans experienced as each team snatched a loss from the jaws of victory in the last seconds of the games.  There were exactly 26 seconds left in both games as the tables were tuned.
> 
> I was asking if Seattle fans should feel bad for the Vikings fans.  I decided not as there were no consultation messages offer me or any that I saw from NE fans directed toward Seahawk fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you did was compare the plays as being about luck.  Seattle did not block the kick, nor disrupt it particularly.  It was bad play by the Vikings.  New England called the correct play on defense in the Super Bowl, their player made a great play, it wasn't just some duck thrown by Wilson into the Patriots' hands, the Hawks receiver didn't fall down on the play, nothing like that.  As usual you refuse to give credit to the Patriots for the play.
> 
> The difference between the plays, the huge difference, is that New England absolutely deserves credit for the Super Bowl play and absolutely it was a good defensive play that made it happen, while in the Vikings game the Seahawks did nothing special to cause the miss, it was just a bad kick.
> 
> Fans of every team that lose a close game in the last seconds are upset.  You compared the two plays as both being nothing but luck, which is, again, where calling you a homer comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....
> 
> You are STILL missing the point I was making.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.
> 
> I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.
> 
> In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make.
> 
> BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.
> 
> I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy.
> 
> Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point you are trying to make doesn't change the fact that you went about it by comparing the two plays as being based on luck.  What, do you think the only thing that matters is the main point of your post and all the details should just be ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post that both play's outcomes were based on luck?  The only thing for sure is that both plays had unexpected last second outcomes.  Both team's fans were pretty sure they had the game won.  Both teams ended with losses.  Should the Hawk's fans be any more empathetic than the NE fans were to the Hawk's faithful?  THAT is the ONLY point I was attempting to bring up.  All that minutia won't change how the fans should deal with the loss...or the win.  Recent history suggests that the winners shouldn't give a damn what the loser's are going though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this :
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when describing how the plays were similar.  I don't know if you've ever said anything which would indicate that New England called the right play and that Butler made a great play on the throw.  It's always about how it was a terrible play by Seattle, New England was lucky, yadda yadda.  That's how you always post : everything is about the Seahawks, not the other teams.  It's actually surprising that you haven't been painting this game as being about Seattle's greatness somehow.
> 
> I don't care if Seattle fans are empathetic about the way the game ended or not.  I'm just pointing out how everything you post regarding the Seahawks, no matter the circumstance, is homerish.  Objective analysis seems beyond you when it comes to Seattle.
Click to expand...


Well since this is mainly a thread about the Seahawks, yes I can understand posters posting pro-Seattle stuff...and actually I understand anti Seahawks fans posting....that is not hard to understand. And since you haven't, that I recall, said anything about which team you support I think you are here doing nothing but spamming. 
Come on loser...tell me which loser team you support? 
But you are right about one thing for sure....I don't give a damn about any team the Hawks sent to the sidelines to watch the Hawks play the follow week.
Am I a Seattle Seahawks homie.....you damn well believe it.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you did was compare the plays as being about luck.  Seattle did not block the kick, nor disrupt it particularly.  It was bad play by the Vikings.  New England called the correct play on defense in the Super Bowl, their player made a great play, it wasn't just some duck thrown by Wilson into the Patriots' hands, the Hawks receiver didn't fall down on the play, nothing like that.  As usual you refuse to give credit to the Patriots for the play.
> 
> The difference between the plays, the huge difference, is that New England absolutely deserves credit for the Super Bowl play and absolutely it was a good defensive play that made it happen, while in the Vikings game the Seahawks did nothing special to cause the miss, it was just a bad kick.
> 
> Fans of every team that lose a close game in the last seconds are upset.  You compared the two plays as both being nothing but luck, which is, again, where calling you a homer comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....
> 
> You are STILL missing the point I was making.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.
> 
> I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.
> 
> In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make.
> 
> BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.
> 
> I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy.
> 
> Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point you are trying to make doesn't change the fact that you went about it by comparing the two plays as being based on luck.  What, do you think the only thing that matters is the main point of your post and all the details should just be ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post that both play's outcomes were based on luck?  The only thing for sure is that both plays had unexpected last second outcomes.  Both team's fans were pretty sure they had the game won.  Both teams ended with losses.  Should the Hawk's fans be any more empathetic than the NE fans were to the Hawk's faithful?  THAT is the ONLY point I was attempting to bring up.  All that minutia won't change how the fans should deal with the loss...or the win.  Recent history suggests that the winners shouldn't give a damn what the loser's are going though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this :
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when describing how the plays were similar.  I don't know if you've ever said anything which would indicate that New England called the right play and that Butler made a great play on the throw.  It's always about how it was a terrible play by Seattle, New England was lucky, yadda yadda.  That's how you always post : everything is about the Seahawks, not the other teams.  It's actually surprising that you haven't been painting this game as being about Seattle's greatness somehow.
> 
> I don't care if Seattle fans are empathetic about the way the game ended or not.  I'm just pointing out how everything you post regarding the Seahawks, no matter the circumstance, is homerish.  Objective analysis seems beyond you when it comes to Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since this is mainly a thread about the Seahawks, yes I can understand posters posting pro-Seattle stuff...and actually I understand anti Seahawks fans posting....that is not hard to understand. And since you haven't, that I recall, said anything about which team you support I think you are here doing nothing but spamming.
> Come on loser...tell me which loser team you support?
> But you are right about one thing for sure....I don't give a damn about any team the Hawks sent to the sidelines to watch the Hawks play the follow week.
> Am I a Seattle Seahawks homie.....you damn well believe it.
Click to expand...


I've said plenty of times I am a Niners fan.  You know what I didn't do after they lost the Super Bowl?  Say that Baltimore won based on luck.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....
> 
> You are STILL missing the point I was making.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.
> 
> I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.
> 
> In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make.
> 
> BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.
> 
> I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy.
> 
> Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.


Fuck that Vikings' kicker!  As a Rams fan, I hate the Vikings.  I can't stand the Vikings.  Anyway the Vikings can lose, is fine by me.

Fuck the Vikings!


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kick previous to the missed kick was almost blocked by Sherman.  Richard missed the block by less than an inch.  The Vikings kicker did not shank or miss kick the ball.  It went straight.  I'm thinking he kicked the ball to the left of center intentionally to prevent the ball being blocked.  But....
> 
> You are STILL missing the point I was making.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you think I am a "homer".  Obviously I am a fan of the Hawks.  That's not up for debate nor is it a secret.
> 
> I WAS TALKING *ONLY* ABOUT IF SEAHAWK FANS SHOULD HAVE EMPATHY FOR VIKINGS FANS BECAUSE OF THE GUT WRENCHING TURN OF EVENTS AND THEIR LOSS.
> 
> In BOTH situations the Hawks and the Vikings were mere seconds from an *almost* certain victory.  Whether one situation was more or less almost certain is irrelevant to the point I was attempting to make.
> 
> BOTH teams made mistakes that caused their losses.  The Hawks could have called a different play featuring different personnel such as a fake inside run with Wilson operating the dive/run/option with him running around one or the other end and keeping the ball.  THAT play has been used MANY times and almost always successful.  The Viking kicker could have just frigging kicked the ball straight.  Again THAT is not the debate I was attempting to inspire.
> 
> I was simply questioning if Hawk fans should offer some kind of condolences towards Vikings fans.  As I recall the NE fans here and at the other sites I view offered no such empathy.
> 
> Do you get it YET???  Probably not.  I'm guessing you get lost frequently.  Even with maps and GPS available...simply because you ignorantly believe you are right in all circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What point you are trying to make doesn't change the fact that you went about it by comparing the two plays as being based on luck.  What, do you think the only thing that matters is the main point of your post and all the details should just be ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post that both play's outcomes were based on luck?  The only thing for sure is that both plays had unexpected last second outcomes.  Both team's fans were pretty sure they had the game won.  Both teams ended with losses.  Should the Hawk's fans be any more empathetic than the NE fans were to the Hawk's faithful?  THAT is the ONLY point I was attempting to bring up.  All that minutia won't change how the fans should deal with the loss...or the win.  Recent history suggests that the winners shouldn't give a damn what the loser's are going though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this :
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when describing how the plays were similar.  I don't know if you've ever said anything which would indicate that New England called the right play and that Butler made a great play on the throw.  It's always about how it was a terrible play by Seattle, New England was lucky, yadda yadda.  That's how you always post : everything is about the Seahawks, not the other teams.  It's actually surprising that you haven't been painting this game as being about Seattle's greatness somehow.
> 
> I don't care if Seattle fans are empathetic about the way the game ended or not.  I'm just pointing out how everything you post regarding the Seahawks, no matter the circumstance, is homerish.  Objective analysis seems beyond you when it comes to Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since this is mainly a thread about the Seahawks, yes I can understand posters posting pro-Seattle stuff...and actually I understand anti Seahawks fans posting....that is not hard to understand. And since you haven't, that I recall, said anything about which team you support I think you are here doing nothing but spamming.
> Come on loser...tell me which loser team you support?
> But you are right about one thing for sure....I don't give a damn about any team the Hawks sent to the sidelines to watch the Hawks play the follow week.
> Am I a Seattle Seahawks homie.....you damn well believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've said plenty of times I am a Niners fan.  You know what I didn't do after they lost the Super Bowl?  Say that Baltimore won based on luck.
Click to expand...


Then you should do the right thing and start a "9ers Suck!" thread.  Now that I stop and think about it I do recall a few peeps that support the Niners.  Atheania or whatever her cute ass is was one.  Dunno?  When she went moderator all over us the team that moved to Santa Clara and fired one of the best coaches in the NFL started sucking.  You can really tell if someone is a fairweather fan if they fail to represent when the losses roll in.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What point you are trying to make doesn't change the fact that you went about it by comparing the two plays as being based on luck.  What, do you think the only thing that matters is the main point of your post and all the details should just be ignored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I post that both play's outcomes were based on luck?  The only thing for sure is that both plays had unexpected last second outcomes.  Both team's fans were pretty sure they had the game won.  Both teams ended with losses.  Should the Hawk's fans be any more empathetic than the NE fans were to the Hawk's faithful?  THAT is the ONLY point I was attempting to bring up.  All that minutia won't change how the fans should deal with the loss...or the win.  Recent history suggests that the winners shouldn't give a damn what the loser's are going though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this :
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when describing how the plays were similar.  I don't know if you've ever said anything which would indicate that New England called the right play and that Butler made a great play on the throw.  It's always about how it was a terrible play by Seattle, New England was lucky, yadda yadda.  That's how you always post : everything is about the Seahawks, not the other teams.  It's actually surprising that you haven't been painting this game as being about Seattle's greatness somehow.
> 
> I don't care if Seattle fans are empathetic about the way the game ended or not.  I'm just pointing out how everything you post regarding the Seahawks, no matter the circumstance, is homerish.  Objective analysis seems beyond you when it comes to Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since this is mainly a thread about the Seahawks, yes I can understand posters posting pro-Seattle stuff...and actually I understand anti Seahawks fans posting....that is not hard to understand. And since you haven't, that I recall, said anything about which team you support I think you are here doing nothing but spamming.
> Come on loser...tell me which loser team you support?
> But you are right about one thing for sure....I don't give a damn about any team the Hawks sent to the sidelines to watch the Hawks play the follow week.
> Am I a Seattle Seahawks homie.....you damn well believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've said plenty of times I am a Niners fan.  You know what I didn't do after they lost the Super Bowl?  Say that Baltimore won based on luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do the right thing and start a "9ers Suck!" thread.  Now that I stop and think about it I do recall a few peeps that support the Niners.  Atheania or whatever her cute ass is was one.  Dunno?  When she went moderator all over us the team that moved to Santa Clara and fired one of the best coaches in the NFL started sucking.  You can really tell if someone is a fairweather fan if they fail to represent when the losses roll in.
Click to expand...


Meh, the Niners sucked before Harbaugh, they suck now, they'll get better and suck again.  These things go in cycles for most teams.

After living in Tampa for a long time and seeing the Bucs go from the joke of professional sports to winning the SB, I'm confident the Niners will get back eventually.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Then you should do the right thing and start a "9ers Suck!" thread.  Now that I stop and think about it I do recall a few peeps that support the Niners.  Atheania or whatever her cute ass is was one.  Dunno?  When she went moderator all over us the team that moved to Santa Clara and fired one of the best coaches in the NFL started sucking.  You can really tell if someone is a fairweather fan if they fail to represent when the losses roll in.



Yeah...I think a Santa Clara 49er thread would be appropriate. I am sure it would suck without any input help from Seahawks fans


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I post that both play's outcomes were based on luck?  The only thing for sure is that both plays had unexpected last second outcomes.  Both team's fans were pretty sure they had the game won.  Both teams ended with losses.  Should the Hawk's fans be any more empathetic than the NE fans were to the Hawk's faithful?  THAT is the ONLY point I was attempting to bring up.  All that minutia won't change how the fans should deal with the loss...or the win.  Recent history suggests that the winners shouldn't give a damn what the loser's are going though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said this :
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> NE got lucky with probably the dumbest play/personnel call in Super Bowl History on the part of Daryll Bevell and Ricardo Lockette being the slant receiver with no experience as a slant receiver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when describing how the plays were similar.  I don't know if you've ever said anything which would indicate that New England called the right play and that Butler made a great play on the throw.  It's always about how it was a terrible play by Seattle, New England was lucky, yadda yadda.  That's how you always post : everything is about the Seahawks, not the other teams.  It's actually surprising that you haven't been painting this game as being about Seattle's greatness somehow.
> 
> I don't care if Seattle fans are empathetic about the way the game ended or not.  I'm just pointing out how everything you post regarding the Seahawks, no matter the circumstance, is homerish.  Objective analysis seems beyond you when it comes to Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since this is mainly a thread about the Seahawks, yes I can understand posters posting pro-Seattle stuff...and actually I understand anti Seahawks fans posting....that is not hard to understand. And since you haven't, that I recall, said anything about which team you support I think you are here doing nothing but spamming.
> Come on loser...tell me which loser team you support?
> But you are right about one thing for sure....I don't give a damn about any team the Hawks sent to the sidelines to watch the Hawks play the follow week.
> Am I a Seattle Seahawks homie.....you damn well believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've said plenty of times I am a Niners fan.  You know what I didn't do after they lost the Super Bowl?  Say that Baltimore won based on luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do the right thing and start a "9ers Suck!" thread.  Now that I stop and think about it I do recall a few peeps that support the Niners.  Atheania or whatever her cute ass is was one.  Dunno?  When she went moderator all over us the team that moved to Santa Clara and fired one of the best coaches in the NFL started sucking.  You can really tell if someone is a fairweather fan if they fail to represent when the losses roll in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, the Niners sucked before Harbaugh, they suck now, they'll get better and suck again.  These things go in cycles for most teams.
> 
> After living in Tampa for a long time and seeing the Bucs go from the joke of professional sports to winning the SB, I'm confident the Niners will get back eventually.
Click to expand...


I hope so too.  As brief as it was I enjoyed the rivalry.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said this :
> when describing how the plays were similar.  I don't know if you've ever said anything which would indicate that New England called the right play and that Butler made a great play on the throw.  It's always about how it was a terrible play by Seattle, New England was lucky, yadda yadda.  That's how you always post : everything is about the Seahawks, not the other teams.  It's actually surprising that you haven't been painting this game as being about Seattle's greatness somehow.
> 
> I don't care if Seattle fans are empathetic about the way the game ended or not.  I'm just pointing out how everything you post regarding the Seahawks, no matter the circumstance, is homerish.  Objective analysis seems beyond you when it comes to Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since this is mainly a thread about the Seahawks, yes I can understand posters posting pro-Seattle stuff...and actually I understand anti Seahawks fans posting....that is not hard to understand. And since you haven't, that I recall, said anything about which team you support I think you are here doing nothing but spamming.
> Come on loser...tell me which loser team you support?
> But you are right about one thing for sure....I don't give a damn about any team the Hawks sent to the sidelines to watch the Hawks play the follow week.
> Am I a Seattle Seahawks homie.....you damn well believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've said plenty of times I am a Niners fan.  You know what I didn't do after they lost the Super Bowl?  Say that Baltimore won based on luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do the right thing and start a "9ers Suck!" thread.  Now that I stop and think about it I do recall a few peeps that support the Niners.  Atheania or whatever her cute ass is was one.  Dunno?  When she went moderator all over us the team that moved to Santa Clara and fired one of the best coaches in the NFL started sucking.  You can really tell if someone is a fairweather fan if they fail to represent when the losses roll in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, the Niners sucked before Harbaugh, they suck now, they'll get better and suck again.  These things go in cycles for most teams.
> 
> After living in Tampa for a long time and seeing the Bucs go from the joke of professional sports to winning the SB, I'm confident the Niners will get back eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so too.  As brief as it was I enjoyed the rivalry.
Click to expand...


The problem lies in having the two teams being playoff caliber at the same time.  It could be that the Niners won't get back to winning until this Seattle team has finished its run.


----------



## TrinityPower

Did anyone else hear that Holmgren has expressed interest in being the 49ers head coach?


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since this is mainly a thread about the Seahawks, yes I can understand posters posting pro-Seattle stuff...and actually I understand anti Seahawks fans posting....that is not hard to understand. And since you haven't, that I recall, said anything about which team you support I think you are here doing nothing but spamming.
> Come on loser...tell me which loser team you support?
> But you are right about one thing for sure....I don't give a damn about any team the Hawks sent to the sidelines to watch the Hawks play the follow week.
> Am I a Seattle Seahawks homie.....you damn well believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said plenty of times I am a Niners fan.  You know what I didn't do after they lost the Super Bowl?  Say that Baltimore won based on luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do the right thing and start a "9ers Suck!" thread.  Now that I stop and think about it I do recall a few peeps that support the Niners.  Atheania or whatever her cute ass is was one.  Dunno?  When she went moderator all over us the team that moved to Santa Clara and fired one of the best coaches in the NFL started sucking.  You can really tell if someone is a fairweather fan if they fail to represent when the losses roll in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, the Niners sucked before Harbaugh, they suck now, they'll get better and suck again.  These things go in cycles for most teams.
> 
> After living in Tampa for a long time and seeing the Bucs go from the joke of professional sports to winning the SB, I'm confident the Niners will get back eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so too.  As brief as it was I enjoyed the rivalry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem lies in having the two teams being playoff caliber at the same time.  It could be that the Niners won't get back to winning until this Seattle team has finished its run.
Click to expand...


If and when the Seahawk finish their run? I think Santa Clara fans will have to wait for Both Arizona and the up and coming Rams to finish their run when it comes as well. One of the  main reason the 49ers went into a tail spin, of course and not the only reason was getting rid of Alex Smith who has now leads the Chiefs to eleven wins in a row. Getting back into the mix is finding football talent to get them there and right now Santa Clara has none.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said plenty of times I am a Niners fan.  You know what I didn't do after they lost the Super Bowl?  Say that Baltimore won based on luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should do the right thing and start a "9ers Suck!" thread.  Now that I stop and think about it I do recall a few peeps that support the Niners.  Atheania or whatever her cute ass is was one.  Dunno?  When she went moderator all over us the team that moved to Santa Clara and fired one of the best coaches in the NFL started sucking.  You can really tell if someone is a fairweather fan if they fail to represent when the losses roll in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, the Niners sucked before Harbaugh, they suck now, they'll get better and suck again.  These things go in cycles for most teams.
> 
> After living in Tampa for a long time and seeing the Bucs go from the joke of professional sports to winning the SB, I'm confident the Niners will get back eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so too.  As brief as it was I enjoyed the rivalry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem lies in having the two teams being playoff caliber at the same time.  It could be that the Niners won't get back to winning until this Seattle team has finished its run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If and when the Seahawk finish their run? I think Santa Clara fans will have to wait for Both Arizona and the up and coming Rams to finish their run when it comes as well. One of the  main reason the 49ers went into a tail spin, of course and not the only reason was getting rid of Alex Smith who has now leads the Chiefs to eleven wins in a row. Getting back into the mix is finding football talent to get them there and right now Santa Clara has none.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  The Niners went to an NFC Championship and a SB with Kaepernick.  The problem was the clash between Harbaugh and management.  Now that they've hired Kelly, I worry about the same issue coming up.  

Well, I also worry that the Niners don't have anything like the right personnel for a fast-paced Chip Kelly offense.  

As far as waiting for the Cards and Rams, that's not really the issue.  All of the NFC West teams could be playoff calibre at the same time.  As far as the Seattle/SF rivalry is concerned, where Arizona and (now)LA stand doesn't really matter much.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should do the right thing and start a "9ers Suck!" thread.  Now that I stop and think about it I do recall a few peeps that support the Niners.  Atheania or whatever her cute ass is was one.  Dunno?  When she went moderator all over us the team that moved to Santa Clara and fired one of the best coaches in the NFL started sucking.  You can really tell if someone is a fairweather fan if they fail to represent when the losses roll in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, the Niners sucked before Harbaugh, they suck now, they'll get better and suck again.  These things go in cycles for most teams.
> 
> After living in Tampa for a long time and seeing the Bucs go from the joke of professional sports to winning the SB, I'm confident the Niners will get back eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so too.  As brief as it was I enjoyed the rivalry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem lies in having the two teams being playoff caliber at the same time.  It could be that the Niners won't get back to winning until this Seattle team has finished its run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If and when the Seahawk finish their run? I think Santa Clara fans will have to wait for Both Arizona and the up and coming Rams to finish their run when it comes as well. One of the  main reason the 49ers went into a tail spin, of course and not the only reason was getting rid of Alex Smith who has now leads the Chiefs to eleven wins in a row. Getting back into the mix is finding football talent to get them there and right now Santa Clara has none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The Niners went to an NFC Championship and a SB with Kaepernick.  The problem was the clash between Harbaugh and management.  Now that they've hired Kelly, I worry about the same issue coming up.
> 
> Well, I also worry that the Niners don't have anything like the right personnel for a fast-paced Chip Kelly offense.
> 
> As far as waiting for the Cards and Rams, that's not really the issue.  All of the NFC West teams could be playoff calibre at the same time.  As far as the Seattle/SF rivalry is concerned, where Arizona and (now)LA stand doesn't really matter much.
Click to expand...


Kelly is the best pick for the 9ers.  I believe he could turn Kaepernick around and make him a winner again..and it won't take very long.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> If and when the Seahawk finish their run? I think Santa Clara fans will have to wait for Both Arizona and the up and coming Rams to finish their run when it comes as well. One of the  main reason the 49ers went into a tail spin, of course and not the only reason was getting rid of Alex Smith who has now leads the Chiefs to eleven wins in a row. Getting back into the mix is finding football talent to get them there and right now Santa Clara has none.





> I disagree.  The Niners went to an NFC Championship and a SB with Kaepernick.  The problem was the clash between Harbaugh and management.  Now that they've hired Kelly, I worry about the same issue coming up.
> 
> Well, I also worry that the Niners don't have anything like the right personnel for a fast-paced Chip Kelly offense.
> 
> As far as waiting for the Cards and Rams, that's not really the issue.  All of the NFC West teams could be playoff calibre at the same time.  As far as the Seattle/SF rivalry is concerned, where Arizona and (now)LA stand doesn't really matter much.



Kaepernick didn't have much too do with the 49ers getting into a super bowl....it was the talent around him, making up a strong defense and a strong receiving core that got them there. When both that defense and players like Crabtree went on their way for varies reason, some drug problems and others having trouble with the law, it didn't matter who was quarterbacking.... be it Kaepernick or the present clown.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Kelly is the best pick for the 9ers.  I believe he could turn Kaepernick around and make him a winner again..and it won't take very long.



Are you sure Kaepernick will be with the 49ers next year? If the 49ers want to rebuild they will have to shed some players to make room with extra money to pay some free agents.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the best pick for the 9ers.  I believe he could turn Kaepernick around and make him a winner again..and it won't take very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure Kaepernick will be with the 49ers next year? If the 49ers want to rebuild they will have to shed some players to make room with extra money to pay some free agents.
Click to expand...


Who do you replace him with? Gabbert? Kaepernick is a good fit for a Kelly type system. There was talk around the league that Kaepernick was going to go to the Eagles this off season, before Kelly was fired. 

Time will tell but I think Kaepernick will do well under Kelly.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If and when the Seahawk finish their run? I think Santa Clara fans will have to wait for Both Arizona and the up and coming Rams to finish their run when it comes as well. One of the  main reason the 49ers went into a tail spin, of course and not the only reason was getting rid of Alex Smith who has now leads the Chiefs to eleven wins in a row. Getting back into the mix is finding football talent to get them there and right now Santa Clara has none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The Niners went to an NFC Championship and a SB with Kaepernick.  The problem was the clash between Harbaugh and management.  Now that they've hired Kelly, I worry about the same issue coming up.
> 
> Well, I also worry that the Niners don't have anything like the right personnel for a fast-paced Chip Kelly offense.
> 
> As far as waiting for the Cards and Rams, that's not really the issue.  All of the NFC West teams could be playoff calibre at the same time.  As far as the Seattle/SF rivalry is concerned, where Arizona and (now)LA stand doesn't really matter much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaepernick didn't have much too do with the 49ers getting into a super bowl....it was the talent around him, making up a strong defense and a strong receiving core that got them there. When both that defense and players like Crabtree went on their way for varies reason, some drug problems and others having trouble with the law, it didn't matter who was quarterbacking.... be it Kaepernick or the present clown.
Click to expand...


Yes, but the same would have been true with Smith.  He was rarely much more than a game manager, the playoff game against the Saints being an exception.  On the other hand, Kaepernick was a huge part of that win over GB in the playoffs, so that comparison is a wash.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the best pick for the 9ers.  I believe he could turn Kaepernick around and make him a winner again..and it won't take very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure Kaepernick will be with the 49ers next year? If the 49ers want to rebuild they will have to shed some players to make room with extra money to pay some free agents.
Click to expand...


Without researching Kaepernick's contract as I recall it was highly performance based.  A fast running QB with his experience you don't just find under a rock.  A large part of what the 9ers had a couple of years ago was a very good Defense.  It would be stupid to put all of the 9ers woes on the QB.  

The Pistol and the Read Option require a top notch RB threat.  That and a mobile QB which they already have in house.

I think much of the 9ers problem has been the steady emergence of the rest of the NFC West.

At this time there are no weaklings that any team in our conference can count on as a "gimmie".  That will be a higher mountain to climb than anything heading into the next couple of seasons.  If the 9ers must start from scratch and rebuild, the fans and the ownership have to accept being at or near the bottom of the NFC West until they have put together a serious challenger.


----------



## HUGGY

A BIG shout out to Carroll, Wilson, Okung, Bevell, Cable and Richards for the most embarrassing first half of playoff football I have ever witnessed.  

Yes indeed at least today The Seahawks Sucked".


----------



## westwall

HUGGY said:


> A BIG shout out to Carroll, Wilson, Okung, Bevell, Cable and Richards for the most embarrassing first half of playoff football I have ever witnessed.
> 
> Yes indeed at least today The Seahawks Sucked".








They had a hell of a second half though.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> A BIG shout out to Carroll, Wilson, Okung, Bevell, Cable and Richards for the most embarrassing first half of playoff football I have ever witnessed.
> 
> Yes indeed at least today The Seahawks Sucked".



I think Seattle win over Denver in the Superbowl was very embarrassing for Bronco fans. At least Seattle players didn't give up in the second half like the Denver players..


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> A BIG shout out to Carroll, Wilson, Okung, Bevell, Cable and Richards for the most embarrassing first half of playoff football I have ever witnessed.
> 
> Yes indeed at least today The Seahawks Sucked".



I don't know why but the Seattle coaching staff seems to have a hard time motivating the players in the first half in a lot of games. I think Carroll should give his half time speech before the start of the game.
In fact it seemed Seattle lack motivation over the first several games. I think it was the lost to Carolina that Seattle final realized they better stop reading and feeling bad about their SuperBowl lost to NE and got their act together.


----------



## antiquity

westwall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG shout out to Carroll, Wilson, Okung, Bevell, Cable and Richards for the most embarrassing first half of playoff football I have ever witnessed.
> 
> Yes indeed at least today The Seahawks Sucked".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a hell of a second half though.
Click to expand...


The Panthers stop passing and when to the running game trying to run down the clock was what got them in trouble. In the mean time Seattle could afford to waste the time on the run and went mainly to the passing game.


----------



## HUGGY

westwall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG shout out to Carroll, Wilson, Okung, Bevell, Cable and Richards for the most embarrassing first half of playoff football I have ever witnessed.
> 
> Yes indeed at least today The Seahawks Sucked".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a hell of a second half though.
Click to expand...


Ya...  When the Panthers backed off from running those blitzes Wilson flat tore them up.

I think Carolina surprised themselves how effective the early D-Line push was.  After the first 2 TDs it was clear that they would just keep their foot on the Defensive gas up front and it worked great for them.

In the second half the Panthers weren't playing a prevent but they gave Russell more time to throw by not crashing the pocket as much as they did in qtrs 1 and 2.  Being ahead 31-0 there was no reason to keep up that pace.  NOBODY comes back 31 points in half a football game. The clock was on their side.


----------



## HUGGY

The only way the Seahawks could have pulled themselves out of the fire would be if they played the 3rd qtr like they did the 4th.  That 3rd and 20 and the 3rd and the 3rd and 23 when the Seahawks punted were when they needed to go for it on 4th down.  The stupid play by Lunch when the Hawks had made the first down and Lynch had lined up too far off the line ..  The Hawks couldn't afford any mistakes at that point.  They made the same stupid mistakes that cost them games early in the season.

I'm totally done with Cable.  I'm done with Lynch.

Bevell calls plays based on the O-Line doing their job...which they don't.  Then Wilson jumps up like a faithfull little dog and spouts how it's all on himself.  He refuses to grab that tub of shit Okung by his face mask and scream in that dumb nigga's ass face to do his job or get the fuck off the field.  One of these days it won't be so fucking funny when they are taking Wilson off the field on a cart because of getting slammed off the backside of a play.  

Okung makes more mistakes than a damned rookie and when he isn't getting a penalty he is letting some nobody blow by him and blow up the play.  Both of Wilson's interceptions were a direct result of Okung not doing his job. That's why the Left Tackle is so important to have a dependable guy at that position.  The QB is turned to his right preparing to throw the ball which puts his back to the left of the LOS.  Okung has been screwing up all season. 

If Carroll can't see what any half assed intelligent fan can CLEARLY see then he should step down.  The refusal to assemble an O-Line that will protect Wilson is beyond negligent.  It WILL end Wilson's career.  If I was Paul Allen I would throw THAT in Carroll's face.


----------



## HUGGY

If I was Russell Wilson I would have a serious private sit down with Allen and Carroll and *demand that Okung is cut from the team and replaced with the best available Left Tackle in the NFL.*  The stats PROVE that Okung had allowed league leading hits and sacks in the first
half of the season and in the first halves of all but a couple games thruout the remainder of the season's games.

Okung has been a liability to the Hawks in winning games but specifically to Wilson's health and the probability of him having a long career.  A serious season ending injury could easily result in a career ending injury could and would cost Wilson upwards of one hundred milllion dollars.

Just from a business stand point Wilson should have the right to protect his future.

Russell Wilson has already proven his worth as a professional athlete.  Maybe a couple of seasons ago it was just conjecture that Wilson would live up to his promise to be one of if not the best QB ever to play the game.  This season he has shown that when allowed to play without constant fear of being creamed within 2 seconds of the snap of the football that he could and DID lead the NFL in %'s and most other QB stats that gauge superiority.

Wilson needs to stop being Carroll's lap dog yes man and demand that the team respect his health and his future.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Seahawks SUCK !!!!"

True.


----------



## TrinityPower

Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.


----------



## TrinityPower

Good God Huggy you are either the team's best friend or their worst enemy. Jeez O'Pete man!!


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.



Didn't Seattle warm up on the field and have an early warm up before the game? Also doesn't Seattle practice on the same type of field at home? 

The had the new cleats attached before the beginning of the second quarter. 

You lost, get over it and move on. All the noise about the flag and the turf and on and on. Poor losers come to mind.

The issue was Seattle's offensive line. Good defensive lines have beaten Seattle seven times this year. When you get to Wilson he makes mistakes. The second half Carolina's defense quit blitzing and it gave a lot more time for Wilson to pass. 

The Seattle losses, Green Bay, St. Louis twice, Carolina twice, Cincinnati and Arizona, all had good defensive lines. The only team Seattle beat with a decent defensive line was Arizona on the last game of the where Arizona had little motivation to win.

The three wins the Seahawks had against winners was Pittsburgh, not known for defense this year and Minnesota twice. The second game against Minnesota was because the kicker miss a 27 TD field goal. 

Seattle, has talent and are scary to play but teams know the offensive line is weak. Until they fix the offensive line, they will continue lose to good defenses because of the pressure it places on Wilson.


----------



## sealybobo

3 ye


TrinityPower said:


> Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.


3 years ago Seattle won then lost a heartbreaker the next year. This year was supposed to be redemption but Seattle barely made the playoffs. This year makes last year even more. This team may never make it back. Look at Aaron Rodgers. I think he has one ring. Or Payton manning only 1. Seattle may have missed their window of opportunity is all I'm saying. There are a lot of other teams with a whole lot of talent. Hell the lions should have beat you this year and might next year. Let's face it. Seattle is no Carolina az ne or Denver. Now those are some tough teams. Lol


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> 3 ye
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years ago Seattle won then lost a heartbreaker the next year. This year was supposed to be redemption but Seattle barely made the playoffs. This year makes last year even more. This team may never make it back. Look at Aaron Rodgers. I think he has one ring. Or Payton manning only 1. Seattle may have missed their window of opportunity is all I'm saying. There are a lot of other teams with a whole lot of talent. Hell the lions should have beat you this year and might next year. Let's face it. Seattle is no Carolina az ne or Denver. Now those are some tough teams. Lol
Click to expand...


I think Seattle is a top four team, they just need help on the offensive line and they are back. The concern is now the salary cap. They will be right up there and will need to balance it out with their needs.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ye
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years ago Seattle won then lost a heartbreaker the next year. This year was supposed to be redemption but Seattle barely made the playoffs. This year makes last year even more. This team may never make it back. Look at Aaron Rodgers. I think he has one ring. Or Payton manning only 1. Seattle may have missed their window of opportunity is all I'm saying. There are a lot of other teams with a whole lot of talent. Hell the lions should have beat you this year and might next year. Let's face it. Seattle is no Carolina az ne or Denver. Now those are some tough teams. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Seattle is a top four team, they just need help on the offensive line and they are back. The concern is now the salary cap. They will be right up there and will need to balance it out with their needs.
Click to expand...

Oh I know I'm just rubbing it in. And you never know. I remember the pistons won in 04 and got screwed against the spurs game 7 in 05 and we never made it back. My god Tim Duncan won before us and after us and could win again. No one on that piston team even plays anymore. Duncan is a machine.

Is Wilson that good? What about that running back. What's wrong with him? I don't remember much of him during the playoffs.

I wouldn't bet against Seattle. They seem to have a good team but something was definitely wrong this year. They won't be getting a good draft pick.


----------



## HUGGY

TrinityPower said:


> Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.



The Seahawks had all of Saturday and several hours pre game Sunday to look at the field and figure out that the grass wasn't attached.  THAT is Carroll's responsibility to find out such information.

If the Panthers had advance knowledge that the grass was not rooted and showed up at kick off with long cleats giving them a distinct advantage and all of the coaches did a walk through including running and cutting before the game and NOBODY said ANYTHING??? 

Well yes it is a goddamned dirty trick if what you say is true. 

It seems to me that in a game that's so important it is our coach's responsibility to understand what advantage the Panthers would have if they knew about the last minute turf change.  If the Hawks were so naive as to wait until kickoff to start making cleat changes who's fault is THAT? 

In some ways carroll is just plain stupid.


----------



## HUGGY

TrinityPower said:


> Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.



If what you are saying is true why would Carroll wait until after the kickoff to opt for longer cleats?  

How dumb is THAT? 

If the Panthers did the turf change last minute on purpose hoping to have an advantage until the Hawks got wise and replaced the players cleats by the start of the 3rd qtr it speaks to how stupid Carroll can be at times. 

Of course it would be cheating if it went down like you are alleging. 

There is nothing that can be done about it now.  

Obviously if the Panthers knew ahead of time to wear extra long cleats THAT would account for the Hawks getting run over like they did in the first half.  If the Seahawks started the game with regular cleats expecting the turf to be solid rooted grass then clearly the team with extra long cleats would have a serious traction advantage.  

You will never convince nay sayers like PoppedhisGooGoo that if what you are suggesting are facts that it would have made any difference.  That is why I say it is entirely on Carroll and his staff and the feedback from the players to realize the trick turf trick was being played on the Seahawks and they had better replace their regular cleats with the extra long ones.  Waiting until after the kickoff to "see how it goes" and then make the switch would just highlite Carroll's stupidity.  

I did see Seahawk players slipping and sliding as did everyone.  And come to think of it I saw no such slippage on the part of the Panthers. You know very well that dishonest pukes like PoppedHisGoo will just say that is because the Panthers are just superior athletes.

I say that it is up to our coach to be aware of any possible *DOABLE* shenanigans to be ferreted out before the game starts.  There are just so many things that can be done to give one team an unfair and dishonest advantage over another in a football game.  Intentionally creating a loose turf and hoping the other team doesn't catch on until it is too late could be one of them.

I have a question.  How do you know the Hawk's cleats were replaced with longer ones?  If it is true why didn't the Seahawks discover the problem way before kick off and just replace their regular cleats with much longer ones?  Who's fault is THAT?


----------



## Papageorgio

Carolina Panthers uninterested in Seattle Seahawks' turf complaints

Smuggy, your sleezesucks as the article brings out, complained about the field BEFORE the game. The preface show talked about the heavy rains in the Carolinas over the last couple months, they also said the turf is usually replaced after the regular season and before the playoffs.

During the game, the announcers talked about the sleezesucks putting on the longer cleats during the first quarter. In fact the TV went to the sidelines and showed the players changing to the longer cleats. You were probably to drunk to realize it. 

Both teams practiced on the turf, both teams played on the same turf. Face it your sleezesucks screwed up again, just like losers do. 

And just like loser fans, Smuggy, you make excuses because you have no clue about football. It was to hot, it was to cold, the turf is loose, the wind was blowing, Wilson had a hang nail...you have tons of excuses and somehow think your silly team is the only team that plays with bad weather, bad turf and injuries. 

Some day perhaps you Seahawk fans will grow up and realize the league doesn't revolve around you, you again prove what sore losers Seattle fans are. Go ahead and whine and cry, it isn't Cam that needs the bigger towel, it is you, big baby.


----------



## TrinityPower

HUGGY said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what you are saying is true why would Carroll wait until after the kickoff to opt for longer cleats?
> 
> How dumb is THAT?
> 
> If the Panthers did the turf change last minute on purpose hoping to have an advantage until the Hawks got wise and replaced the players cleats by the start of the 3rd qtr it speaks to how stupid Carroll can be at times.
> 
> Of course it would be cheating if it went down like you are alleging.
> 
> There is nothing that can be done about it now.
> 
> Obviously if the Panthers knew ahead of time to wear extra long cleats THAT would account for the Hawks getting run over like they did in the first half.  If the Seahawks started the game with regular cleats expecting the turf to be solid rooted grass then clearly the team with extra long cleats would have a serious traction advantage.
> 
> You will never convince nay sayers like PoppedhisGooGoo that if what you are suggesting are facts that it would have made any difference.  That is why I say it is entirely on Carroll and his staff and the feedback from the players to realize the trick turf trick was being played on the Seahawks and they had better replace their regular cleats with the extra long ones.  Waiting until after the kickoff to "see how it goes" and then make the switch would just highlite Carroll's stupidity.
> 
> I did see Seahawk players slipping and sliding as did everyone.  And come to think of it I saw no such slippage on the part of the Panthers. You know very well that dishonest pukes like PoppedHisGoo will just say that is because the Panthers are just superior athletes.
> 
> I say that it is up to our coach to be aware of any possible *DOABLE* shenanigans to be ferreted out before the game starts.  There are just so many things that can be done to give one team an unfair and dishonest advantage over another in a football game.  Intentionally creating a loose turf and hoping the other team doesn't catch on until it is too late could be one of them.
> 
> I have a question.  How do you know the Hawk's cleats were replaced with longer ones?  If it is true why didn't the Seahawks discover the problem way before kick off and just replace their regular cleats with much longer ones?  Who's fault is THAT?
Click to expand...


It was stated by the announcers. A few minutes before the game Erin Andrews said many Seattle players noticed the turf was trash.  They only replaced the middle of the field not the sides. During warm ups they usually do not go to the middle to do warm ups, most if I recall is done more to the side, not right in the middle. They started noticing slippage late in warm ups and it was stated by announcers that it would take a few series on offense and defense to change out the cleats. Carroll did state that hauschka did the best anyone could to on the onside kick and getting it as high as he could but had the turf been sound could have gotten better  leverage on it but he didn't hold it against him at all. Carroll did not make te turf a reason for the loss. It was not mentioned but the truth of the matter was that the surface was trash and our players looked like they had mayo on their shoes for most of the first half. Changing out cleats is not just a simple matter of changing shoes. For some of the spikes the trainer has to unscrew each one and replace it. That's why it took so long to change out. Seattle is a class team and they won't make excuses but think about it or go back and watch footage, they were slipping everywhere.


----------



## TrinityPower

Papageorgio said:


> Carolina Panthers uninterested in Seattle Seahawks' turf complaints
> 
> Smuggy, your sleezesucks as the article brings out, complained about the field BEFORE the game. The preface show talked about the heavy rains in the Carolinas over the last couple months, they also said the turf is usually replaced after the regular season and before the playoffs.
> 
> During the game, the announcers talked about the sleezesucks putting on the longer cleats during the first quarter. In fact the TV went to the sidelines and showed the players changing to the longer cleats. You were probably to drunk to realize it.
> 
> Both teams practiced on the turf, both teams played on the same turf. Face it your sleezesucks screwed up again, just like losers do.
> 
> And just like loser fans, Smuggy, you make excuses because you have no clue about football. It was to hot, it was to cold, the turf is loose, the wind was blowing, Wilson had a hang nail...you have tons of excuses and somehow think your silly team is the only team that plays with bad weather, bad turf and injuries.
> 
> Some day perhaps you Seahawk fans will grow up and realize the league doesn't revolve around you, you again prove what sore losers Seattle fans are. Go ahead and whine and cry, it isn't Cam that needs the bigger towel, it is you, big baby.


They had at least two weeks to have re sodded but they waited til 6 days before to do so knowing their team was in the playoffs. If their last regular season game was at home they had at LEAST two weeks to have prepared the field. If they had their last regular season game on te road then that is three weeks. If they had heavy rain in weeks prior they should have postponed doing it til later playoffs or no. Think other teams would deliberately not prepare for such a thing if they knew of it? Get real!


----------



## antiquity

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ye
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was downplayed by Carroll because he doesn't use excuses even if there are reasons but the field condition was a big problem.  They re-sod the field 6 days before in the middle of a freezin winter, who does that?  It was even mentioned that everyone on Seattle team had to change out cleats which took a good piece of time in the 1st half.  Go back and watch the first portion again...D was sliding everywhere and falling down.  Kinda happens when the turf beneath you ISN'T ATTACHED!! Panthers were made aware of that stuff LONG beforehand and although it isn't said doesn't it make sense that had Seattle staff known about the conditions they would not have had to change out cleats in the middle of the game??  Illegal to not notify...eh...probably not a written rule but for me it sure was questionable and I will go so far to say that it tears a page from the New England Patriots book of ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years ago Seattle won then lost a heartbreaker the next year. This year was supposed to be redemption but Seattle barely made the playoffs. This year makes last year even more. This team may never make it back. Look at Aaron Rodgers. I think he has one ring. Or Payton manning only 1. Seattle may have missed their window of opportunity is all I'm saying. There are a lot of other teams with a whole lot of talent. Hell the lions should have beat you this year and might next year. Let's face it. Seattle is no Carolina az ne or Denver. Now those are some tough teams. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Seattle is a top four team, they just need help on the offensive line and they are back. The concern is now the salary cap. They will be right up there and will need to balance it out with their needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know I'm just rubbing it in. And you never know. I remember the pistons won in 04 and got screwed against the spurs game 7 in 05 and we never made it back. My god Tim Duncan won before us and after us and could win again. No one on that piston team even plays anymore. Duncan is a machine.
> 
> Is Wilson that good? What about that running back. What's wrong with him? I don't remember much of him during the playoffs.
> 
> I wouldn't bet against Seattle. They seem to have a good team but something was definitely wrong this year. They won't be getting a good draft pick.
Click to expand...


Seattle hasn't had a high draft pick for years...Seattle's management and coaching staff can see talent in low draft picks and undrafted players where other team can't. Both Seattle wide receivers were not drafted and Baldwin lead the league in receiving touchdowns and Kearse had 11 catches against the Panthers. What other team in the NFL can say they were built on low drafted and undrafted players?


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> If I was Russell Wilson I would have a serious private sit down with Allen and Carroll and *demand that Okung is cut from the team and replaced with the best available Left Tackle in the NFL.*  The stats PROVE that Okung had allowed league leading hits and sacks in the first
> half of the season and in the first halves of all but a couple games thruout the remainder of the season's games.
> 
> Okung has been a liability to the Hawks in winning games but specifically to Wilson's health and the probability of him having a long career.  A serious season ending injury could easily result in a career ending injury could and would cost Wilson upwards of one hundred milllion dollars.
> 
> Just from a business stand point Wilson should have the right to protect his future.
> 
> Russell Wilson has already proven his worth as a professional athlete.  Maybe a couple of seasons ago it was just conjecture that Wilson would live up to his promise to be one of if not the best QB ever to play the game.  This season he has shown that when allowed to play without constant fear of being creamed within 2 seconds of the snap of the football that he could and DID lead the NFL in %'s and most other QB stats that gauge superiority.
> 
> Wilson needs to stop being Carroll's lap dog yes man and demand that the team respect his health and his future.



Bailey stepped in and did a good job when Okung was out.


----------



## antiquity

TrinityPower said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Panthers uninterested in Seattle Seahawks' turf complaints
> 
> Smuggy, your sleezesucks as the article brings out, complained about the field BEFORE the game. The preface show talked about the heavy rains in the Carolinas over the last couple months, they also said the turf is usually replaced after the regular season and before the playoffs.
> 
> During the game, the announcers talked about the sleezesucks putting on the longer cleats during the first quarter. In fact the TV went to the sidelines and showed the players changing to the longer cleats. You were probably to drunk to realize it.
> 
> Both teams practiced on the turf, both teams played on the same turf. Face it your sleezesucks screwed up again, just like losers do.
> 
> And just like loser fans, Smuggy, you make excuses because you have no clue about football. It was to hot, it was to cold, the turf is loose, the wind was blowing, Wilson had a hang nail...you have tons of excuses and somehow think your silly team is the only team that plays with bad weather, bad turf and injuries.
> 
> Some day perhaps you Seahawk fans will grow up and realize the league doesn't revolve around you, you again prove what sore losers Seattle fans are. Go ahead and whine and cry, it isn't Cam that needs the bigger towel, it is you, big baby.
> 
> 
> 
> They had at least two weeks to have re sodded but they waited til 6 days before to do so knowing their team was in the playoffs. If their last regular season game was at home they had at LEAST two weeks to have prepared the field. If they had their last regular season game on te road then that is three weeks. If they had heavy rain in weeks prior they should have postponed doing it til later playoffs or no. Think other teams would deliberately not prepare for such a thing if they knew of it? Get real!
Click to expand...


My question why did the Panthers allow the field to get in that condition in the first place? I mean the Panthers only play eight games on that field.....Simple solution: don't allow  high schools and/or colleges to use it. That should be a NFL rule.


----------



## TrinityPower

There was some rule laid down a couple years ago that a field had to be certified playable 72 hours before the game because the Redskins did the same thing some 2 days before Seattle played them. I recall that game and the field was much the same as this one...total disgrace. I am very curious if protocol was followed with that and if it isn't able to be played on then what? Was a contingency put in if it did not pass inspection? Without a plan what validity does the rule have?

As far as changing out shoes or cleats...even if they had pre cleated spare shoes the fact is that the whole defense/offense can't just file into the locker room to change. An equipment guy has to go in and rifle through each persons stuff, find the right shoes, don't mix them up with someone else's and then bring them out and sort out whose is what. It takes time to do all that and after a certain point before a game they can't as a group go back in. Does anyone honestly think that had the information been made known that any visiting team would not make that adjustment? The commentators said a total of ZERO that the panthers had any such problems...know why? Because they knew already. Let the elevator go to the top....that is some prime New England Patriots tactics right there


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Panthers uninterested in Seattle Seahawks' turf complaints
> 
> Smuggy, your sleezesucks as the article brings out, complained about the field BEFORE the game. The preface show talked about the heavy rains in the Carolinas over the last couple months, they also said the turf is usually replaced after the regular season and before the playoffs.
> 
> During the game, the announcers talked about the sleezesucks putting on the longer cleats during the first quarter. In fact the TV went to the sidelines and showed the players changing to the longer cleats. You were probably to drunk to realize it.
> 
> Both teams practiced on the turf, both teams played on the same turf. Face it your sleezesucks screwed up again, just like losers do.
> 
> And just like loser fans, Smuggy, you make excuses because you have no clue about football. It was to hot, it was to cold, the turf is loose, the wind was blowing, Wilson had a hang nail...you have tons of excuses and somehow think your silly team is the only team that plays with bad weather, bad turf and injuries.
> 
> Some day perhaps you Seahawk fans will grow up and realize the league doesn't revolve around you, you again prove what sore losers Seattle fans are. Go ahead and whine and cry, it isn't Cam that needs the bigger towel, it is you, big baby.
> 
> 
> 
> They had at least two weeks to have re sodded but they waited til 6 days before to do so knowing their team was in the playoffs. If their last regular season game was at home they had at LEAST two weeks to have prepared the field. If they had their last regular season game on te road then that is three weeks. If they had heavy rain in weeks prior they should have postponed doing it til later playoffs or no. Think other teams would deliberately not prepare for such a thing if they knew of it? Get real!
Click to expand...


The NFL inspects the field a day or two prior to the game. Pre-game the announcers were talking about the filed conditions. Seattle complained about the field BEFORE the game started. The NFL said what Carolina did was nothing new. Also both teams had to use the same field. Also, the Seahawks said it reminded them of the field at their practice facility. 

It's an excuse and a poor one.


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> There was some rule laid down a couple years ago that a field had to be certified playable 72 hours before the game because the Redskins did the same thing some 2 days before Seattle played them. I recall that game and the field was much the same as this one...total disgrace. I am very curious if protocol was followed with that and if it isn't able to be played on then what? Was a contingency put in if it did not pass inspection? Without a plan what validity does the rule have?
> 
> As far as changing out shoes or cleats...even if they had pre cleated spare shoes the fact is that the whole defense/offense can't just file into the locker room to change. An equipment guy has to go in and rifle through each persons stuff, find the right shoes, don't mix them up with someone else's and then bring them out and sort out whose is what. It takes time to do all that and after a certain point before a game they can't as a group go back in. Does anyone honestly think that had the information been made known that any visiting team would not make that adjustment? The commentators said a total of ZERO that the panthers had any such problems...know why? Because they knew already. Let the elevator go to the top....that is some prime New England Patriots tactics right there



The shoes have interchangeable cleats, with in a few minutes of the game start Seattle had changed their cleats out. The TV coverage showed them changing them out on Seattle players. The announcers were puzzled why Seattle didn't choose them before the game started.


----------



## Montrovant

Are we really going to discuss a conspiracy theory about the field conditions?


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Are we really going to discuss a conspiracy theory about the field conditions?



It looks like it. The whole idea is pretty silly. I guess it's better than discussing Newtons throwing of the 12 flag.


----------



## TrinityPower

Yeah the stadium made a rule last week that no 12 flags above a certain size were allowed in the stadium.  The reason you might ask? Because instead of reprimanding Newton the first time when he ripped down a Green Bay flag they just changed stadium rules for him. Did it deter his behavior? How about No.


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> Yeah the stadium made a rule last week that no 12 flags above a certain size were allowed in the stadium.  The reason you might ask? Because instead of reprimanding Newton the first time when he ripped down a Green Bay flag they just changed stadium rules for him. Did it deter his behavior? How about No.



Yeah, and Lynch grabbing his crotch when he scores a touchdown? Of course that is acceptable behavior. Or Bennett fake pooping after a TD, more class. What about Sherman's comments after the Hawks beat the 49ers a couple years ago, that was real class there. Your turn to rationalize and minimize the Hawks behavior.


----------



## B. Kidd

Thread title is 'Seahawks SUCK!!!!'

All I know is, they sure did Sunday against the Panthers.  *NOT A DYNASTY...........NEVER WILL BE!!!!*


----------



## antiquity

TrinityPower said:


> There was some rule laid down a couple years ago that a field had to be certified playable 72 hours before the game because the Redskins did the same thing some 2 days before Seattle played them. I recall that game and the field was much the same as this one...total disgrace. I am very curious if protocol was followed with that and if it isn't able to be played on then what? Was a contingency put in if it did not pass inspection? Without a plan what validity does the rule have?



 I remember that game..wasn't that the game where RGII basically ended his career with a knee injury?


----------



## HUGGY

I expect the highest level of football performance from my team.  Anything less than that insults the owner and us the fans. 
Our players are extremely intelligent.  They are professionals that know exactly what to do
to prepare themselves for a season and to prepare for each coming game.

There is no excuse good enough for the Seahawks to beat the Cardinals 36-6 two weeks ago and then let the Panthers go up 31-0 in a game that important. 

In the Hawk's first meeting with the Panthers in Seattle we let Olsen catch an unopposed TD at the end of the game which gave the Panthers the win .  Cary Williams just flat tripped over his own feet and fell down on that play.  Without THAT fuck up the Hawks win.  Right after that spastic play the Hawks cut Williams from the roster.

Okung's sloppy inept play at Left Tackle cost us two ints.  He left the game whining about a shoulder injury shortly there after with the Hawks down 21 points. The kid from Lacey had the right cleats on...Thomas and several Seahawks couldn't get the traction to stop him.  Shortly there after Thomas and others on Defense changed their cleats and then the Panthers didn't have a single long run.  But by then the damage had been done. 

The Carolina Panthers are not better football players than the Seattle Seahawks. Certainly they are not 31-0 in one half better.  What they did was that they played a smarter game than the Seahawks.  They knew the field was sub par with recent turf replacement and prepared for those conditions with long cleats.  The Hawks SHOULD have figured out that the turf was loose and acted accordingly.  They paid dearly for that lack of intelligence. 

The Seahawks THINK they are so much better than any other team that all they have to do is show up and play all games exactly the same. 

How do they get it in their heads that all games are the same?  Carroll spouts it.  Wilson spouts it.  Thomas spouts it.  They all believe it.

They don't need to wear warmer attire for zero degrees.  They don't need to use extra long cleats for loose grass.  Their hubris costs them points and on Sunday a very important football game.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sorry about your Seahawks Huggy.

But, if they'd showed up for the first half of the game, they might have won.  They only seem to buckle down and get to work in the second half of the game.


----------



## HUGGY

ABikerSailor said:


> Sorry about your Seahawks Huggy.
> 
> But, if they'd showed up for the first half of the game, they might have won.  They only seem to buckle down and get to work in the second half of the game.



Ya...Thanks Rob.  

Every game the Hawks seemed actually prepared to play in the first qtr they won.  

Carroll has this idea that every game is the same ...blah...blah..etc.. When in fact they are not all the same he must adjust to the prevailing conditions.  Several of those the team let the game get out of hand early and we lost.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your Seahawks Huggy.
> 
> But, if they'd showed up for the first half of the game, they might have won.  They only seem to buckle down and get to work in the second half of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Thanks Rob.
> 
> Every game the Hawks seemed actually prepared to play in the first qtr they won.
> 
> Carroll has this idea that every game is the same ...blah...blah..etc.. When in fact they are not all the same he must adjust to the prevailing conditions.  Several of those the team let the game get out of hand early and we lost.
Click to expand...


For God's sake Huggy quit whining and move on....Seattle lost and Seahawk fans have nothing left but looking forward to next season. Which actually looks very bright. All their top players are under contract and with the draft and free agents available we can go no where but up and be a real contender next year. 
Seattle needs help on the offensive line and some depth on the defensive line and they will be set to make another run.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your Seahawks Huggy.
> 
> But, if they'd showed up for the first half of the game, they might have won.  They only seem to buckle down and get to work in the second half of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Thanks Rob.
> 
> Every game the Hawks seemed actually prepared to play in the first qtr they won.
> 
> Carroll has this idea that every game is the same ...blah...blah..etc.. When in fact they are not all the same he must adjust to the prevailing conditions.  Several of those the team let the game get out of hand early and we lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For God's sake Huggy quit whining and move on....Seattle lost and Seahawk fans have nothing left but looking forward to next season. Which actually looks very bright. All their top players are under contract and with the draft and free agents available we can go no where but up and be a real contender next year.
> Seattle needs help on the offensive line and some depth on the defensive line and they will be set to make another run.
Click to expand...



"quit whining and move on" ???

For god's sakes?

It's been two days.  I've just gotten started.  I was busy all day Monday and yesterday morning stuffing a transmission in my 95 f 250 4 x 4 so as you can see I really haven't had the time to grieve properly.  

May I suggest that you put me on ignore so as to not transgress on your weak ass sensibilities.  I've barely begun to scratch the surface on this "situation".


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your Seahawks Huggy.
> 
> But, if they'd showed up for the first half of the game, they might have won.  They only seem to buckle down and get to work in the second half of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Thanks Rob.
> 
> Every game the Hawks seemed actually prepared to play in the first qtr they won.
> 
> Carroll has this idea that every game is the same ...blah...blah..etc.. When in fact they are not all the same he must adjust to the prevailing conditions.  Several of those the team let the game get out of hand early and we lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For God's sake Huggy quit whining and move on....Seattle lost and Seahawk fans have nothing left but looking forward to next season. Which actually looks very bright. All their top players are under contract and with the draft and free agents available we can go no where but up and be a real contender next year.
> Seattle needs help on the offensive line and some depth on the defensive line and they will be set to make another run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "quit whining and move on" ???
> 
> For god's sakes?
> 
> It's been two days.  I've just gotten started.  I was busy all day Monday and yesterday morning stuffing a transmission in my 95 f 250 4 x 4 so as you can see I really haven't had the time to grieve properly.
> 
> May I suggest that you put me on ignore so as to not transgress on your weak ass sensibilities.  *I've barely begun to scratch the surface on this "situation".*
Click to expand...


That I am quite sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

He put me on ignore not too long ago since he is too embarrassed to know he is going to have to wipe the shit off his face after he INSISTED even a couple of weeks ago,that the Rams were never coming back to LA. doing this in his ramblings why they were staying-

he is too arrogant to admit when he is proven wrong so he then puts people on ignore to humilated to admit he was rambling and incapable of saying-I was wrong,you were right.


just wondering Huggy,something i found out recently is the seahawks were actually very close to moving to LA at one time,they had one foot out the door.

They were actually the Los Angeles Seahawks for a week and a half.something i never knew.they had left and were in seattle getting settled ready to become the LA seahawks when Paul Allen stepped in and bought them keeping them there.

I have to assume he is regarded in seattle as a hero of yours and seattle fans everywhere? I know you have to think of him that way because stan kroneke is now a hero of mine.

btw,did you see this article on what pete carrol has to say about playing the Rams in LA?
Wednesday Round-Up: What The Rams Move To L.A. Means For The Seahawks
VERY INTERESTING ARTICLE.

oh and one more thing,you might tell antiquity troll that pete carrol and the rest of the world agree with me that the Rams are playing in LA this year the fact that just a couple weeks ago he was STILL even then,saying they were never coming back.

according to him though,pete carrol and the rest of the world are all wrong and he is right and they are still playing in st louis this year though.this is antiquity after all we are talking about


----------



## Mad Scientist

Is it Football season already?

My prediction for Super Bowl:

Tampa Bay over Cleveland. In O.T.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> He put me on ignore not too long ago since he is too embarrassed to know he is going to have to wipe the shit off his face after he INSISTED even a couple of weeks ago,that the Rams were never coming back to LA. doing this in his ramblings why they were staying-
> 
> he is too arrogant to admit when he is proven wrong so he then puts people on ignore to humilated to admit he was rambling and incapable of saying-I was wrong,you were right.
> 
> 
> just wondering Huggy,something i found out recently is the seahawks were actually very close to moving to LA at one time,they had one foot out the door.
> 
> They were actually the Los Angeles Seahawks for a week and a half.something i never knew.they had left and were in seattle getting settled ready to become the LA seahawks when Paul Allen stepped in and bought them keeping them there.
> 
> I have to assume he is regarded in seattle as a hero of yours and seattle fans everywhere? I know you have to think of him that way because stan kroneke is now a hero of mine.
> 
> btw,did you see this article on what pete carrol has to say about playing the Rams in LA?
> Wednesday Round-Up: What The Rams Move To L.A. Means For The Seahawks
> VERY INTERESTING ARTICLE.
> 
> oh and one more thing,you might tell antiquity troll that pete carrol and the rest of the world agree with me that the Rams are playing in LA this year the fact that just a couple weeks ago he was STILL even then,saying they were never coming back.
> 
> according to him though,pete carrol and the rest of the world are all wrong and he is right and they are still playing in st louis this year though.this is antiquity after all we are talking about



I like the pic on the same page of Rawls with his arm around Lockett's neck.  The caption should read "Kiss my guns Kansas Boi or I'll pop your head like a pimple!"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?

somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.

even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.

to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.

He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?
> 
> somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.
> 
> even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.
> 
> to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.
> 
> He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.



No sane person should ever admit to you that they were wrong and you were right.  Just on principal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?
> 
> somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.
> 
> even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.
> 
> to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.
> 
> He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person should ever admit to you that they were wrong and you were right.  Just on principal.
Click to expand...


i knew i could count on you for something like that.so predictable you are.

since this is a seahawks thread,my reply to you on this is over on my  thread.

the proof is in the pudding that i took you to school and all you can do now is whine and cry in defeat like the immature dude you are.compared to antiquity though who is STILL in denial on this incredibly which is no surprise since he can NEVER admit he is wrong,you look like a smart guy though since again he STILL thinks he is right and i was wrong.


----------



## HUGGY

Wilson number 1 pick in the pro bowl draft.  The opposing team drafted Eli Manning.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Wilson number 1 pick in the pro bowl draft.  The opposing team drafted Eli Manning.



Cam Newton and Peyton Manning are the number one QB's in the Super Bowl. A game that means something.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson number 1 pick in the pro bowl draft.  The opposing team drafted Eli Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam Newton and Peyton Manning are the number one QB's in the Super Bowl. A game that means something.
Click to expand...


I see that you are enjoying Seattle's not making it to the big show this time.  Everybody has to be good at something.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Neither of my teams are in the Superbowl this year, so I really don't have much of a dog in the fight. 

However................I have disliked Denver since the early 70's, so I hope they get their asses whupped, as well as hope that Manning ends up eating astroturf from sacks at least 5 times.


----------



## HUGGY

ABikerSailor said:


> Neither of my teams are in the Superbowl this year, so I really don't have much of a dog in the fight.
> 
> However................I have disliked Denver since the early 70's, so I hope they get their asses whupped, as well as hope that Manning ends up eating astroturf from sacks at least 5 times.



I believe that Manning has better character than Newton.  I'm disgusted that a common thief succeeds in life just because he has talent handling a football.

I agree that Denver used to be notorious in the 70's and 80's for sending it's defense out to cause intentional harm to it's opponents players.  In the last couple of decades I believe that the Broncos have cleaned up their act.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson number 1 pick in the pro bowl draft.  The opposing team drafted Eli Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam Newton and Peyton Manning are the number one QB's in the Super Bowl. A game that means something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that you are enjoying Seattle's not making it to the big show this time.  Everybody has to be good at something.
Click to expand...


If you weren't an asshole when your team was winning, then I'd probably not care. You dish it, prepare to take it.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of my teams are in the Superbowl this year, so I really don't have much of a dog in the fight.
> 
> However................I have disliked Denver since the early 70's, so I hope they get their asses whupped, as well as hope that Manning ends up eating astroturf from sacks at least 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Manning has better character than Newton.  I'm disgusted that a common thief succeeds in life just because he has talent handling a football.
> 
> I agree that Denver used to be notorious in the 70's and 80's for sending it's defense out to cause intentional harm to it's opponents players.  In the last couple of decades I believe that the Broncos have cleaned up their act.
Click to expand...


Newton is 'a common thief'?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of my teams are in the Superbowl this year, so I really don't have much of a dog in the fight.
> 
> However................I have disliked Denver since the early 70's, so I hope they get their asses whupped, as well as hope that Manning ends up eating astroturf from sacks at least 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Manning has better character than Newton.  I'm disgusted that a common thief succeeds in life just because he has talent handling a football.
> 
> I agree that Denver used to be notorious in the 70's and 80's for sending it's defense out to cause intentional harm to it's opponents players.  In the last couple of decades I believe that the Broncos have cleaned up their act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newton is 'a common thief'?
Click to expand...


Yes.  He was a "common" thief in college and he is not very far removed from that time in his life.  Exceptional football players are frequently given special treatment in college.  He should have been arrested, gone before a judge and sentenced to some time incarcerated to teach him what he obviously didn't understand at the time which was the difference between right and wrong.  Having not had to pay for his mistakes I see no reason why he would be a better person now than then.  Giving footballs to kids is a gimmick, not payment for his former thieving ways.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson number 1 pick in the pro bowl draft.  The opposing team drafted Eli Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam Newton and Peyton Manning are the number one QB's in the Super Bowl. A game that means something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that you are enjoying Seattle's not making it to the big show this time.  Everybody has to be good at something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't an asshole when your team was winning, then I'd probably not care. You dish it, prepare to take it.
Click to expand...


Oh cont-rare.  I'm just here having fun supporting my cities team.  You would be very hard pressed to find any passages generated by me showing name calling or rudeness.  A fanatic supporter of the Seahawks, no doubt.  I may put down other teams in good fun but you can't possibly think I am just being an a-hole when the Hawks win.  I am far more cruel to my own team when they screw up than anything I have said about any other team's players or their fans.  In fact I can't think of ANYTHING unnecessarily rude aimed at some team's fans.  Responding to insults from individual posters like you I reserve the right to say whatever crosses my mind.  You wanna start shit you get shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson number 1 pick in the pro bowl draft.  The opposing team drafted Eli Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam Newton and Peyton Manning are the number one QB's in the Super Bowl. A game that means something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that you are enjoying Seattle's not making it to the big show this time.  Everybody has to be good at something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't an asshole when your team was winning, then I'd probably not care. You dish it, prepare to take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh cont-rare.  I'm just here having fun supporting my cities team.  You would be very hard pressed to find any passages generated by me showing name calling or rudeness.  A fanatic supporter of the Seahawks, no doubt.  I may put down other teams in good fun but you can't possibly think I am just being an a-hole when the Hawks win.  I am far more cruel to my own team when they screw up than anything I have said about any other team's players or their fans.  In fact I can't think of ANYTHING unnecessarily rude aimed at some team's fans.  Responding to insults from individual posters like you I reserve the right to say whatever crosses my mind.  You wanna start shit you get shit.
Click to expand...


Lol! You are so full of yourself. In the thread I picked Minnesota to cover you got pissed, then when I picked Carolina over Seattle you went spewed your shit at me, so again, you dished it, you take it. That's the way it is, Smuggy.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of my teams are in the Superbowl this year, so I really don't have much of a dog in the fight.
> 
> However................I have disliked Denver since the early 70's, so I hope they get their asses whupped, as well as hope that Manning ends up eating astroturf from sacks at least 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Manning has better character than Newton.  I'm disgusted that a common thief succeeds in life just because he has talent handling a football.
> 
> I agree that Denver used to be notorious in the 70's and 80's for sending it's defense out to cause intentional harm to it's opponents players.  In the last couple of decades I believe that the Broncos have cleaned up their act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newton is 'a common thief'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  He was a "common" thief in college and he is not very far removed from that time in his life.  Exceptional football players are frequently given special treatment in college.  He should have been arrested, gone before a judge and sentenced to some time incarcerated to teach him what he obviously didn't understand at the time which was the difference between right and wrong.  Having not had to pay for his mistakes I see no reason why he would be a better person now than then.  Giving footballs to kids is a gimmick, not payment for his former thieving ways.
Click to expand...


Well, if stealing a laptop is enough to disgust you off in a football player, I don't see how you can stomach watching the NFL.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of my teams are in the Superbowl this year, so I really don't have much of a dog in the fight.
> 
> However................I have disliked Denver since the early 70's, so I hope they get their asses whupped, as well as hope that Manning ends up eating astroturf from sacks at least 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Manning has better character than Newton.  I'm disgusted that a common thief succeeds in life just because he has talent handling a football.
> 
> I agree that Denver used to be notorious in the 70's and 80's for sending it's defense out to cause intentional harm to it's opponents players.  In the last couple of decades I believe that the Broncos have cleaned up their act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newton is 'a common thief'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  He was a "common" thief in college and he is not very far removed from that time in his life.  Exceptional football players are frequently given special treatment in college.  He should have been arrested, gone before a judge and sentenced to some time incarcerated to teach him what he obviously didn't understand at the time which was the difference between right and wrong.  Having not had to pay for his mistakes I see no reason why he would be a better person now than then.  Giving footballs to kids is a gimmick, not payment for his former thieving ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if stealing a laptop is enough to disgust you off in a football player, I don't see how you can stomach watching the NFL.
Click to expand...


Not a football player..just a human being.  Petty thieves are scum in my book.  The NFL isn't mostly populated with thieving scum as far as I am aware..  Most players are hard working and deserve the success they get.

No doubt Newton has amazing skills.  I would appreciate them more if he also had good character.  I like NFL football very much.  But, I do lose some interest when certain players are featured on the screen.  Johnnie Football is also a player that rubs me the wrong way.  He obviously does not respect the game or his team mates.  He should be playing for Dallas.  Texas has it's own highly suspect brand of right and wrong.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson number 1 pick in the pro bowl draft.  The opposing team drafted Eli Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam Newton and Peyton Manning are the number one QB's in the Super Bowl. A game that means something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that you are enjoying Seattle's not making it to the big show this time.  Everybody has to be good at something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't an asshole when your team was winning, then I'd probably not care. You dish it, prepare to take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh cont-rare.  I'm just here having fun supporting my cities team.  You would be very hard pressed to find any passages generated by me showing name calling or rudeness.  A fanatic supporter of the Seahawks, no doubt.  I may put down other teams in good fun but you can't possibly think I am just being an a-hole when the Hawks win.  I am far more cruel to my own team when they screw up than anything I have said about any other team's players or their fans.  In fact I can't think of ANYTHING unnecessarily rude aimed at some team's fans.  Responding to insults from individual posters like you I reserve the right to say whatever crosses my mind.  You wanna start shit you get shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! You are so full of yourself. In the thread I picked Minnesota to cover you got pissed, then when I picked Carolina over Seattle you went spewed your shit at me, so again, you dished it, you take it. That's the way it is, Smuggy.
Click to expand...


Did I hurt your widdle feewings?  Why all of a sudden "I can't take it?"  I don't recall your input preceding the Viking's game.  You have to excuse my reaction to the Panthers game.  It was a triffle difficult to swallow.  I may have lashed out after I started to respond to that nightmare.  I don't know...I was attempting to hold back and not appear like some crazed homer loser deusche.   Maybe you are right and I am in fact a crazed loser homer deusche.  Oh well.  It's far too late in the game to change my go to plays.


----------



## rightwinger

Has Carolina derailed the Seahawks dynasty already?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of my teams are in the Superbowl this year, so I really don't have much of a dog in the fight.
> 
> However................I have disliked Denver since the early 70's, so I hope they get their asses whupped, as well as hope that Manning ends up eating astroturf from sacks at least 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Manning has better character than Newton.  I'm disgusted that a common thief succeeds in life just because he has talent handling a football.
> 
> I agree that Denver used to be notorious in the 70's and 80's for sending it's defense out to cause intentional harm to it's opponents players.  In the last couple of decades I believe that the Broncos have cleaned up their act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newton is 'a common thief'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  He was a "common" thief in college and he is not very far removed from that time in his life.  Exceptional football players are frequently given special treatment in college.  He should have been arrested, gone before a judge and sentenced to some time incarcerated to teach him what he obviously didn't understand at the time which was the difference between right and wrong.  Having not had to pay for his mistakes I see no reason why he would be a better person now than then.  Giving footballs to kids is a gimmick, not payment for his former thieving ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if stealing a laptop is enough to disgust you off in a football player, I don't see how you can stomach watching the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a football player..just a human being.  Petty thieves are scum in my book.  The NFL isn't mostly populated with thieving scum as far as I am aware..  Most players are hard working and deserve the success they get.
> 
> No doubt Newton has amazing skills.  I would appreciate them more if he also had good character.  I like NFL football very much.  But, I do lose some interest when certain players are featured on the screen.  Johnnie Football is also a player that rubs me the wrong way.  He obviously does not respect the game or his team mates.  He should be playing for Dallas.  Texas has it's own highly suspect brand of right and wrong.
Click to expand...


Compared to the crimes committed by various other NFL players, past and present, stealing a laptop in college is extremely tame.  Hell, I've been caught with stolen goods before (although I didn't do the stealing).  That one incident certainly the defining moment of my life or my character, nor would I expect that to be true of Newton.

But hey, feel free to watch yourself throwing stones through the mote in your eye from your self-righteous soapbox!  (did you enjoy my metaphor soup? )


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Has Carolina derailed the Seahawks dynasty already?



It *could* be read like that.  Our losses in 2015 including the playoff game with the Panthers were more about our first year with the new O-Line took more time to bare fruit than Carroll and us the fans expected.  My take is that we endured a shaky season trying to protect Wilson as he is transitioning more into a pocket passer than earlier in his development. This coming season our O-Line will be MUCH more experienced and as we have clearly seen when Russell gets just even a blink of time to find receivers he is lights out.  The Hawks had the lowest scoring Defense rated #2 overall in the NFL and we are set there for several seasons to come. Wilson DID get the #1 passer rating in 2015 with a 110.1.  He just keeps getting better every season. 

Carolina has been steadily improving to get to where they are this coming Sunday.  In 2016 they and the Seahawks should be the two best teams in the NFL 

If RB Rawls and WR/KO returner Lockett stay healthy the Seahawks will have an even better Offense than this last year.  We still have Jimmy Graham and it is unlikely that we will have to put up with Lynch's BS.  Our top receiver Baldwin was tied in the NFL for most TD's at 14. 

So, no the Hawks have not come unglued.  They are still one of if not the strongest team in the NFL.  I have rarely gone to the "dynasty" label because it has little meaning.  Will they continue to be great?  Yes they will for several more years to come.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?
> 
> somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.
> 
> even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.
> 
> to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.
> 
> He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person should ever admit to you that they were wrong and you were right.  Just on principal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i knew i could count on you for something like that.so predictable you are.
> 
> since this is a seahawks thread,my reply to you on this is over on my  thread.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding that i took you to school and all you can do now is whine and cry in defeat like the immature dude you are.compared to antiquity though who is STILL in denial on this incredibly which is no surprise since he can NEVER admit he is wrong,you look like a smart guy though since again he STILL thinks he is right and i was wrong.
Click to expand...


well with the superbowl being here sunday looks like football season is over with and to no surprise i will have till next season for antiquity troll to do the unthinkable he HATES having to do,ADMIT he was wrong.

since he has me on ignore,i will have to have someone on my friends list ask the question FOR ME in six months

USMB'S resident troll rightwinger like clockwork is so predictable saying I am gullible believing they will be in LA next year. no suprise,that troll should be banned since he is incapable of EVER admitting he is wrong on ANYTHING,no matter what the topic it is,,him and antiquity both.

those two are regular trolls here,you trolling my thread back then like you did isnt normal for you though.

thank god not all seahawk fans are as  immature like you and antiquity are  Huggy incapable of ever admitting when they have been proven wrong.

Blue Phantom and I for instance had some pleasant conversations about it in pm's and HE was very open minded unlike you two trolls and  actually took the time to look at the facts.something you two never considered.

He and others said to me back then he could not understand why st louis apologists like you were so close minded and refused to look at the facts saying i would have the last laugh on st louis apologists like you and antiquity. not those exact words of course.st louis apologists he of course did not say.lol

you proved back then Huggy you are incapable of debating anything outside of your world of the seahawks you live in,that like i said back then,that if it doesnt go along with YOUR OWN WARPED OPINIONS you have,you wont look at the evidence refusing to  look at the other side of the coin and just do this-

that you are close minded and not objective at all.

i took you to school and had you and other idiots in the dunce corner and you can now come out of the corner  with your dunce cap off.

antiquity is not free to come out,his mind is so warped the fact he smokes crack everyday which is what he was probably passing on to you back then.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?
> 
> somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.
> 
> even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.
> 
> to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.
> 
> He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person should ever admit to you that they were wrong and you were right.  Just on principal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i knew i could count on you for something like that.so predictable you are.
> 
> since this is a seahawks thread,my reply to you on this is over on my  thread.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding that i took you to school and all you can do now is whine and cry in defeat like the immature dude you are.compared to antiquity though who is STILL in denial on this incredibly which is no surprise since he can NEVER admit he is wrong,you look like a smart guy though since again he STILL thinks he is right and i was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well with the superbowl being here sunday looks like football season is over with and to no surprise i will have till next season for antiquity troll to do the unthinkable he HATES having to do,ADMIT he was wrong.
> 
> since he has me on ignore,i will have to have someone on my friends list ask the question FOR ME in six months
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger like clockwork is so predictable saying I am gullible believing they will be in LA next year. no suprise,that troll should be banned since he is incapable of EVER admitting he is wrong on ANYTHING,no matter what the topic it is,,him and antiquity both.
> 
> those two are regular trolls here,you trolling my thread back then like you did isnt normal for you though.
> 
> thank god not all seahawk fans are as  immature like you and antiquity are  Huggy incapable of ever admitting when they have been proven wrong.
> 
> Blue Phantom and I for instance had some pleasant conversations about it in pm's and HE was very open minded unlike you two trolls and  actually took the time to look at the facts.something you two never considered.
> 
> He and others said to me back then he could not understand why st louis apologists like you were so close minded and refused to look at the facts saying i would have the last laugh on st louis apologists like you and antiquity. not those exact words of course.st louis apologists he of course did not say.lol
> 
> you proved back then Huggy you are incapable of debating anything outside of your world of the seahawks you live in,that like i said back then,that if it doesnt go along with YOUR OWN WARPED OPINIONS you have,you wont look at the evidence refusing to  look at the other side of the coin and just do this-
> 
> that you are close minded and not objective at all.
> 
> i took you to school and had you and other idiots in the dunce corner and you can now come out of the corner  with your dunce cap off.
> 
> antiquity is not free to come out,his mind is so warped the fact he smokes crack everyday which is what he was probably passing on to you back then.
Click to expand...


Why I gotta be the incapable one?  I just don't have the time or interest.  I'm a homer.  Sue me! 

As for "crack" it just ain't what it used to be.  Here is a heads up for you carpet grazers.  Not everything white is smoke able!  

If you are serious about your addiction to cocaine may I offer the anhydrous ether sodium hydroxide extraction method.  You will get your best results starting with some uncut Peruvian pink.

 Bon Appetite!


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Carolina derailed the Seahawks dynasty already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *could* be read like that.  Our losses in 2015 including the playoff game with the Panthers were more about our first year with the new O-Line took more time to bare fruit than Carroll and us the fans expected.  My take is that we endured a shaky season trying to protect Wilson as he is transitioning more into a pocket passer than earlier in his development. This coming season our O-Line will be MUCH more experienced and as we have clearly seen when Russell gets just even a blink of time to find receivers he is lights out.  The Hawks had the lowest scoring Defense rated #2 overall in the NFL and we are set there for several seasons to come. Wilson DID get the #1 passer rating in 2015 with a 110.1.  He just keeps getting better every season.
> 
> Carolina has been steadily improving to get to where they are this coming Sunday.  In 2016 they and the Seahawks should be the two best teams in the NFL
> 
> If RB Rawls and WR/KO returner Lockett stay healthy the Seahawks will have an even better Offense than this last year.  We still have Jimmy Graham and it is unlikely that we will have to put up with Lynch's BS.  Our top receiver Baldwin was tied in the NFL for most TD's at 14.
> 
> So, no the Hawks have not come unglued.  They are still one of if not the strongest team in the NFL.  I have rarely gone to the "dynasty" label because it has little meaning.  Will they continue to be great?  Yes they will for several more years to come.
Click to expand...

Were the Seahaws two year wonders?

Arizona has moved past them in their own division. Carolina looks ready for a run


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?
> 
> somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.
> 
> even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.
> 
> to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.
> 
> He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person should ever admit to you that they were wrong and you were right.  Just on principal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i knew i could count on you for something like that.so predictable you are.
> 
> since this is a seahawks thread,my reply to you on this is over on my  thread.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding that i took you to school and all you can do now is whine and cry in defeat like the immature dude you are.compared to antiquity though who is STILL in denial on this incredibly which is no surprise since he can NEVER admit he is wrong,you look like a smart guy though since again he STILL thinks he is right and i was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well with the superbowl being here sunday looks like football season is over with and to no surprise i will have till next season for antiquity troll to do the unthinkable he HATES having to do,ADMIT he was wrong.
> 
> since he has me on ignore,i will have to have someone on my friends list ask the question FOR ME in six months
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger like clockwork is so predictable saying I am gullible believing they will be in LA next year. no suprise,that troll should be banned since he is incapable of EVER admitting he is wrong on ANYTHING,no matter what the topic it is,,him and antiquity both.
> 
> those two are regular trolls here,you trolling my thread back then like you did isnt normal for you though.
> 
> thank god not all seahawk fans are as  immature like you and antiquity are  Huggy incapable of ever admitting when they have been proven wrong.
> 
> Blue Phantom and I for instance had some pleasant conversations about it in pm's and HE was very open minded unlike you two trolls and  actually took the time to look at the facts.something you two never considered.
> 
> He and others said to me back then he could not understand why st louis apologists like you were so close minded and refused to look at the facts saying i would have the last laugh on st louis apologists like you and antiquity. not those exact words of course.st louis apologists he of course did not say.lol
> 
> you proved back then Huggy you are incapable of debating anything outside of your world of the seahawks you live in,that like i said back then,that if it doesnt go along with YOUR OWN WARPED OPINIONS you have,you wont look at the evidence refusing to  look at the other side of the coin and just do this-
> 
> that you are close minded and not objective at all.
> 
> i took you to school and had you and other idiots in the dunce corner and you can now come out of the corner  with your dunce cap off.
> 
> antiquity is not free to come out,his mind is so warped the fact he smokes crack everyday which is what he was probably passing on to you back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why I gotta be the incapable one?  I just don't have the time or interest.  I'm a homer.  Sue me!
> 
> As for "crack" it just ain't what it used to be.  Here is a heads up for you carpet grazers.  Not everything white is smoke able!
> 
> If you are serious about your addiction to cocaine may I offer the anhydrous ether sodium hydroxide extraction method.  You will get your best results starting with some uncut Peruvian pink.
> 
> Bon Appetite!
Click to expand...


funny how you have time for your bible length rants about the seahawks and how the rams were not going back to LA yet you dont have time for a small sentence of-you were right,i was wrong and an idiot not to listen to you.

you cant escape facts that in in a debate,if it does not go along with your warped views,then you ignore the facts and wont look at the evidence and only see your own point of view.

see you next football season.

oh and before i leave please give this crying towel to USMB's resident troll rightwinger who is crying and living in denial on this since its like having a knife in his gut to have to admit he was proven wrong and  is STILL denying the reality of it all on a deserted island believing he was right and i am wrong.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Carolina derailed the Seahawks dynasty already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *could* be read like that.  Our losses in 2015 including the playoff game with the Panthers were more about our first year with the new O-Line took more time to bare fruit than Carroll and us the fans expected.  My take is that we endured a shaky season trying to protect Wilson as he is transitioning more into a pocket passer than earlier in his development. This coming season our O-Line will be MUCH more experienced and as we have clearly seen when Russell gets just even a blink of time to find receivers he is lights out.  The Hawks had the lowest scoring Defense rated #2 overall in the NFL and we are set there for several seasons to come. Wilson DID get the #1 passer rating in 2015 with a 110.1.  He just keeps getting better every season.
> 
> Carolina has been steadily improving to get to where they are this coming Sunday.  In 2016 they and the Seahawks should be the two best teams in the NFL
> 
> If RB Rawls and WR/KO returner Lockett stay healthy the Seahawks will have an even better Offense than this last year.  We still have Jimmy Graham and it is unlikely that we will have to put up with Lynch's BS.  Our top receiver Baldwin was tied in the NFL for most TD's at 14.
> 
> So, no the Hawks have not come unglued.  They are still one of if not the strongest team in the NFL.  I have rarely gone to the "dynasty" label because it has little meaning.  Will they continue to be great?  Yes they will for several more years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Seahaws two year wonders?
> 
> Arizona has moved past them in their own division. Carolina looks ready for a run
Click to expand...


Ya... The Cardinals looked pretty good getting spanked 36-6 in their last game this season against the Hawks.  They sure handled the Panthers too in the NFC final.  What was that score?  49-0?

AZ had a good season.  They were healthy and experienced in the first half of the season.  

The Seahawks started 2015 with a completely new O-Line that looked like shit and there we sat at 4-4.  Even as Jimmy Graham went down with a season ending injury after Seattle's bye the O-Line started playing like they meant it and protected Wilson.  We had a hiccup against the Rams but ended the season's second half at 6-2.  

I believe that the Seahawk's team we see in 2016 will be a lot more like the team that finished the season than the one that started.

It really depends on free agency what happens in the off season and how it will affect the future strengths of AZ, LA and Seattle.  The draft might figure in also.  Both the Hawks and the Rams scored big in last season's draft with Gurley and Lockett.  Those guys are for real game changers.  The two most volatile and explosive players taken landed in the NFC West..  OPPS!  I almost forgot Thomas Rawls !!!  He was taken undrafted by the Hawks and in the 6 games he played in full time he ran up more yards than any RB in the NFL including Gurley.

So..  The Hawks biggest problem to stay on top in Defense is to figure a way to keep our most valuable FA's  There are 12 this time around.  On offense Kearse is the most likely to get stolen away and on Defense Avril could get 8-9 million a year from another team and that is 7 million more than the Hawks have paid him in 4 seasons combined.

I'm not that schooled on how the other teams in the NFC West are dealing with FA but as the 2016 season gets closer to these important deadlines I guess it will become clear.  The Hawks are not the only team that will lose some players to FA.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?
> 
> somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.
> 
> even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.
> 
> to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.
> 
> He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person should ever admit to you that they were wrong and you were right.  Just on principal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i knew i could count on you for something like that.so predictable you are.
> 
> since this is a seahawks thread,my reply to you on this is over on my  thread.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding that i took you to school and all you can do now is whine and cry in defeat like the immature dude you are.compared to antiquity though who is STILL in denial on this incredibly which is no surprise since he can NEVER admit he is wrong,you look like a smart guy though since again he STILL thinks he is right and i was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well with the superbowl being here sunday looks like football season is over with and to no surprise i will have till next season for antiquity troll to do the unthinkable he HATES having to do,ADMIT he was wrong.
> 
> since he has me on ignore,i will have to have someone on my friends list ask the question FOR ME in six months
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger like clockwork is so predictable saying I am gullible believing they will be in LA next year. no suprise,that troll should be banned since he is incapable of EVER admitting he is wrong on ANYTHING,no matter what the topic it is,,him and antiquity both.
> 
> those two are regular trolls here,you trolling my thread back then like you did isnt normal for you though.
> 
> thank god not all seahawk fans are as  immature like you and antiquity are  Huggy incapable of ever admitting when they have been proven wrong.
> 
> Blue Phantom and I for instance had some pleasant conversations about it in pm's and HE was very open minded unlike you two trolls and  actually took the time to look at the facts.something you two never considered.
> 
> He and others said to me back then he could not understand why st louis apologists like you were so close minded and refused to look at the facts saying i would have the last laugh on st louis apologists like you and antiquity. not those exact words of course.st louis apologists he of course did not say.lol
> 
> you proved back then Huggy you are incapable of debating anything outside of your world of the seahawks you live in,that like i said back then,that if it doesnt go along with YOUR OWN WARPED OPINIONS you have,you wont look at the evidence refusing to  look at the other side of the coin and just do this-
> 
> that you are close minded and not objective at all.
> 
> i took you to school and had you and other idiots in the dunce corner and you can now come out of the corner  with your dunce cap off.
> 
> antiquity is not free to come out,his mind is so warped the fact he smokes crack everyday which is what he was probably passing on to you back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why I gotta be the incapable one?  I just don't have the time or interest.  I'm a homer.  Sue me!
> 
> As for "crack" it just ain't what it used to be.  Here is a heads up for you carpet grazers.  Not everything white is smoke able!
> 
> If you are serious about your addiction to cocaine may I offer the anhydrous ether sodium hydroxide extraction method.  You will get your best results starting with some uncut Peruvian pink.
> 
> Bon Appetite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny how you have time for your bible length rants about the seahawks and how the rams were not going back to LA yet you dont have time for a small sentence of-you were right,i was wrong and an idiot not to listen to you.
> 
> you cant escape facts that in in a debate,if it does not go along with your warped views,then you ignore the facts and wont look at the evidence and only see your own point of view.
> 
> see you next football season.
> 
> oh and before i leave please give this crying towel to USMB's resident troll rightwinger who is crying and living in denial on this since its like having a knife in his gut to have to admit he was proven wrong and  is STILL denying the reality of it all on a deserted island believing he was right and i am wrong.
Click to expand...


Get the fuck OVER YOUR SELF!!!  When did I ever say that the Rams were not going to get moved back to LA?????  All I said was that I didn't give a fuck. AND I STILL don't!!!  The only way that it affects my Hawks is that one away game is a few hundred miles closer and in the same time zone as we are.  For THAT I am glad.  The LA Coliseum is a run down POS stadium but at least LA gets good weather.  Maybe the Rams can hire the Panther's grounds keeper for that extra advantage.  

If the Ram's owner has a brain in his head he will hire the same architect that designed the Hawk's home digs so as to get all the noise reverberating back down on the field.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> He put me on ignore not too long ago since he is too embarrassed to know he is going to have to wipe the shit off his face after he INSISTED even a couple of weeks ago,that the Rams were never coming back to LA. doing this in his ramblings why they were staying-
> 
> he is too arrogant to admit when he is proven wrong so he then puts people on ignore to humilated to admit he was rambling and incapable of saying-I was wrong,you were right.
> 
> 
> just wondering Huggy,something i found out recently is the seahawks were actually very close to moving to LA at one time,they had one foot out the door.
> 
> They were actually the Los Angeles Seahawks for a week and a half.something i never knew.they had left and were in seattle getting settled ready to become the LA seahawks when Paul Allen stepped in and bought them keeping them there.
> 
> I have to assume he is regarded in seattle as a hero of yours and seattle fans everywhere? I know you have to think of him that way because stan kroneke is now a hero of mine.
> 
> btw,did you see this article on what pete carrol has to say about playing the Rams in LA?
> Wednesday Round-Up: What The Rams Move To L.A. Means For The Seahawks
> VERY INTERESTING ARTICLE.
> 
> oh and one more thing,you might tell antiquity troll that pete carrol and the rest of the world agree with me that the Rams are playing in LA this year the fact that just a couple weeks ago he was STILL even then,saying they were never coming back.
> 
> according to him though,pete carrol and the rest of the world are all wrong and he is right and they are still playing in st louis this year though.this is antiquity after all we are talking about



I don't have anyone on ignore...I am just ignoring your ignoring boring long posts, like the one above. You actually sound like a parrot that needs a cracker. Do you need a cracker 9/11?


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?
> 
> somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.
> 
> even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.
> 
> to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.
> 
> He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.



Jesus H Christ....Like I said and I won't repeat it again 'I could care less' where the Lambs are playing next year. Get over yourself.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Not a football player..just a human being.  Petty thieves are scum in my book.  The NFL isn't mostly populated with thieving scum as far as I am aware..  Most players are hard working and deserve the success they get.
> 
> No doubt Newton has amazing skills.  I would appreciate them more if he also had good character.  I like NFL football very much.  But, I do lose some interest when certain players are featured on the screen.  Johnnie Football is also a player that rubs me the wrong way.  He obviously does not respect the game or his team mates.  He should be playing for Dallas.  Texas has it's own highly suspect brand of right and wrong.



Seems to me he SEC produces the most players in the NFL that seem to have a problem following NCAA rules and for matter the law.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give antiquity a week.I'll check back here in a week to see what his answer is to the question-so what was it you were adament and insistant on that the rams were playing in st louis this year,what now was it you were saying about that?
> 
> somehow the words i posted of kroeneke saying -"st louis does not work for me as an NFL city."  never registered with him.
> 
> even YOU came to the conclusion back then that they were coming back,which btw is the closest thing i have yet heard from you as saying-you were right 9/11,i was wrong,i was stupid to only see my own point of view back then and not look at the evidence and facts you posted.
> 
> to no surprise,USMB's resident troll the next day after it was announced,was STILL denying it.proof he is the biggest troll at USMB.
> 
> He must have thought he could get a reaction out of me or something,dont know why he thinks that though cause it never  works,I just laugh at the idiot all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person should ever admit to you that they were wrong and you were right.  Just on principal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i knew i could count on you for something like that.so predictable you are.
> 
> since this is a seahawks thread,my reply to you on this is over on my  thread.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding that i took you to school and all you can do now is whine and cry in defeat like the immature dude you are.compared to antiquity though who is STILL in denial on this incredibly which is no surprise since he can NEVER admit he is wrong,you look like a smart guy though since again he STILL thinks he is right and i was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well with the superbowl being here sunday looks like football season is over with and to no surprise i will have till next season for antiquity troll to do the unthinkable he HATES having to do,ADMIT he was wrong.
> 
> since he has me on ignore,i will have to have someone on my friends list ask the question FOR ME in six months
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger like clockwork is so predictable saying I am gullible believing they will be in LA next year. no suprise,that troll should be banned since he is incapable of EVER admitting he is wrong on ANYTHING,no matter what the topic it is,,him and antiquity both.
> 
> those two are regular trolls here,you trolling my thread back then like you did isnt normal for you though.
> 
> thank god not all seahawk fans are as  immature like you and antiquity are  Huggy incapable of ever admitting when they have been proven wrong.
> 
> Blue Phantom and I for instance had some pleasant conversations about it in pm's and HE was very open minded unlike you two trolls and  actually took the time to look at the facts.something you two never considered.
> 
> He and others said to me back then he could not understand why st louis apologists like you were so close minded and refused to look at the facts saying i would have the last laugh on st louis apologists like you and antiquity. not those exact words of course.st louis apologists he of course did not say.lol
> 
> you proved back then Huggy you are incapable of debating anything outside of your world of the seahawks you live in,that like i said back then,that if it doesnt go along with YOUR OWN WARPED OPINIONS you have,you wont look at the evidence refusing to  look at the other side of the coin and just do this-
> 
> that you are close minded and not objective at all.
> 
> i took you to school and had you and other idiots in the dunce corner and you can now come out of the corner  with your dunce cap off.
> 
> antiquity is not free to come out,his mind is so warped the fact he smokes crack everyday which is what he was probably passing on to you back then.
Click to expand...


Another boring post from our residence troll....9/11 you really need to adjust your meds and soon.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a football player..just a human being.  Petty thieves are scum in my book.  The NFL isn't mostly populated with thieving scum as far as I am aware..  Most players are hard working and deserve the success they get.
> 
> No doubt Newton has amazing skills.  I would appreciate them more if he also had good character.  I like NFL football very much.  But, I do lose some interest when certain players are featured on the screen.  Johnnie Football is also a player that rubs me the wrong way.  He obviously does not respect the game or his team mates.  He should be playing for Dallas.  Texas has it's own highly suspect brand of right and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me he SEC produces the most players in the NFL that seem to have a problem following NCAA rules and for matter the law.
Click to expand...


Maybe it's because the East and the Southeast are highly populated with nare do wells...trailer trash.   Much of the time the humidity is stifling.  They live in constant fear of hurricanes, tornadoes and floods.  All they have since they can't own black people any more is sports.  That means football and basketball.  It's all some of them live for.  This translates to not just winning..but winning at any cost.  Cheating in the Southeast is just part of the game.  They produce the worst refs.  In the 2005 SB the ref that gave the Steelers the game was from Pittsburgh.  If a Seattle native was a Super Bowl ref while Seattle was a participant you would never hear the end of it..  On the East Coast that is just standard procedure.

Here on the West Coast and in the Rockies we have clean air clean water and much of our power is clean.  The Atlantic is a virtual cess pool.  The Pacific is mostly pristine.  Up in Crater Lake Oregon you can see nearly a thousand feet down.  Where I grew up in the San Juans near BC frequently you can see the bottom at 100 feet.  On a beach in the Atlantic near the U S coast you are lucky to see your own feet when wading.  That's why there are so many shark attacks around Florida.  Most victims never saw the shark when wading.

The only nasty places on the West Coast are LA and San Diego.  There are a high density of Mexicans and Jews.  Many of those people grew up butt fucking each other.  They brought their disgusting ways out West with them.  The Mexicans aren't dirty...they just got here and have few resources to apply to the society.  I'll take a Mexican over a red neck from the Southeast every day and twice on Sundays.

Fair play and even fields are considered foolish to some.  East Coasters cry about the Hawks noise advantage but fail to figure out that they could offer their own teams the same advantage if they were not such lazy fucks and got up off their asses and yelled loudly for their team.  It's called ENTHUSIASM!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> He put me on ignore not too long ago since he is too embarrassed to know he is going to have to wipe the shit off his face after he INSISTED even a couple of weeks ago,that the Rams were never coming back to LA. doing this in his ramblings why they were staying-
> 
> he is too arrogant to admit when he is proven wrong so he then puts people on ignore to humilated to admit he was rambling and incapable of saying-I was wrong,you were right.
> 
> 
> just wondering Huggy,something i found out recently is the seahawks were actually very close to moving to LA at one time,they had one foot out the door.
> 
> They were actually the Los Angeles Seahawks for a week and a half.something i never knew.they had left and were in seattle getting settled ready to become the LA seahawks when Paul Allen stepped in and bought them keeping them there.
> 
> I have to assume he is regarded in seattle as a hero of yours and seattle fans everywhere? I know you have to think of him that way because stan kroneke is now a hero of mine.
> 
> btw,did you see this article on what pete carrol has to say about playing the Rams in LA?
> Wednesday Round-Up: What The Rams Move To L.A. Means For The Seahawks
> VERY INTERESTING ARTICLE.
> 
> oh and one more thing,you might tell antiquity troll that pete carrol and the rest of the world agree with me that the Rams are playing in LA this year the fact that just a couple weeks ago he was STILL even then,saying they were never coming back.
> 
> according to him though,pete carrol and the rest of the world are all wrong and he is right and they are still playing in st louis this year though.this is antiquity after all we are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anyone on ignore...I am just ignoring your ignoring boring long posts, like the one above. You actually sound like a parrot that needs a cracker. Do you need a cracker 9/11?
Click to expand...


yeah i KNOW you dont care WHERE they play,thats not the issue here moron, but what you DO care about is having to eat crow and amdit you were wrong and I was right and acknowledge you were in idiot back then for INSISTING they were never coming back and were staying  as we BOTH know.

since it did not go along with your own warped views that they were coming back,you ignored the evidence even when i spelled it out to you dummies style that they were coming back  and would not look at them

you going to deny that,or am I going to have to pull up all your previous posts from the years past or even from a a month or so back when you said they were never coming back?


----------



## Papageorgio

Average clarity depth at Crater Lake is 90-100 feet. The record for clarity at Crater Lake was 1994 at 134 ft. Near the San Juans the clarity because of colder water is 30 feet. Nice exaggerations, Smuggy.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Carolina derailed the Seahawks dynasty already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *could* be read like that.  Our losses in 2015 including the playoff game with the Panthers were more about our first year with the new O-Line took more time to bare fruit than Carroll and us the fans expected.  My take is that we endured a shaky season trying to protect Wilson as he is transitioning more into a pocket passer than earlier in his development. This coming season our O-Line will be MUCH more experienced and as we have clearly seen when Russell gets just even a blink of time to find receivers he is lights out.  The Hawks had the lowest scoring Defense rated #2 overall in the NFL and we are set there for several seasons to come. Wilson DID get the #1 passer rating in 2015 with a 110.1.  He just keeps getting better every season.
> 
> Carolina has been steadily improving to get to where they are this coming Sunday.  In 2016 they and the Seahawks should be the two best teams in the NFL
> 
> If RB Rawls and WR/KO returner Lockett stay healthy the Seahawks will have an even better Offense than this last year.  We still have Jimmy Graham and it is unlikely that we will have to put up with Lynch's BS.  Our top receiver Baldwin was tied in the NFL for most TD's at 14.
> 
> So, no the Hawks have not come unglued.  They are still one of if not the strongest team in the NFL.  I have rarely gone to the "dynasty" label because it has little meaning.  Will they continue to be great?  Yes they will for several more years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Seahaws two year wonders?
> 
> Arizona has moved past them in their own division. Carolina looks ready for a run
Click to expand...


What?  We made the playoffs.  We beat the Vikings.(barely)  We were in the game against the Panthers..one missed recovered on side kick and we had time to score.  How many teams scored 24 second half points against Carolina while holding them to 0?  Zippo!  Just the Hawks.  Ya it was a tough loss but if it was the Seahawks playing tomorrow I would like their chances against Denver.  

AZ got totally mauled by Seattle in their game before they got totally mauled by the Panthers.  It might be a tad premature to say that the Cards are the clear strength of the NFC West.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a football player..just a human being.  Petty thieves are scum in my book.  The NFL isn't mostly populated with thieving scum as far as I am aware..  Most players are hard working and deserve the success they get.
> 
> No doubt Newton has amazing skills.  I would appreciate them more if he also had good character.  I like NFL football very much.  But, I do lose some interest when certain players are featured on the screen.  Johnnie Football is also a player that rubs me the wrong way.  He obviously does not respect the game or his team mates.  He should be playing for Dallas.  Texas has it's own highly suspect brand of right and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me he SEC produces the most players in the NFL that seem to have a problem following NCAA rules and for matter the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because the East and the Southeast are highly populated with nare do wells...trailer trash.   Much of the time the humidity is stifling.  They live in constant fear of hurricanes, tornadoes and floods.  All they have since they can't own black people any more is sports.  That means football and basketball.  It's all some of them live for.  This translates to not just winning..but winning at any cost.  Cheating in the Southeast is just part of the game.  They produce the worst refs.  In the 2005 SB the ref that gave the Steelers the game was from Pittsburgh.  If a Seattle native was a Super Bowl ref while Seattle was a participant you would never hear the end of it..  On the East Coast that is just standard procedure.
> 
> Here on the West Coast and in the Rockies we have clean air clean water and much of our power is clean.  The Atlantic is a virtual cess pool.  The Pacific is mostly pristine.  Up in Crater Lake Oregon you can see nearly a thousand feet down.  Where I grew up in the San Juans near BC frequently you can see the bottom at 100 feet.  On a beach in the Atlantic near the U S coast you are lucky to see your own feet when wading.  That's why there are so many shark attacks around Florida.  Most victims never saw the shark when wading.
> 
> The only nasty places on the West Coast are LA and San Diego.  There are a high density of Mexicans and Jews.  Many of those people grew up butt fucking each other.  They brought their disgusting ways out West with them.  The Mexicans aren't dirty...they just got here and have few resources to apply to the society.  I'll take a Mexican over a red neck from the Southeast every day and twice on Sundays.
> 
> Fair play and even fields are considered foolish to some.  East Coasters cry about the Hawks noise advantage but fail to figure out that they could offer their own teams the same advantage if they were not such lazy fucks and got up off their asses and yelled loudly for their team.  It's called ENTHUSIASM!!!
Click to expand...


Were you serious about any of this?


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> He put me on ignore not too long ago since he is too embarrassed to know he is going to have to wipe the shit off his face after he INSISTED even a couple of weeks ago,that the Rams were never coming back to LA. doing this in his ramblings why they were staying-
> 
> he is too arrogant to admit when he is proven wrong so he then puts people on ignore to humilated to admit he was rambling and incapable of saying-I was wrong,you were right.
> 
> 
> just wondering Huggy,something i found out recently is the seahawks were actually very close to moving to LA at one time,they had one foot out the door.
> 
> They were actually the Los Angeles Seahawks for a week and a half.something i never knew.they had left and were in seattle getting settled ready to become the LA seahawks when Paul Allen stepped in and bought them keeping them there.
> 
> I have to assume he is regarded in seattle as a hero of yours and seattle fans everywhere? I know you have to think of him that way because stan kroneke is now a hero of mine.
> 
> btw,did you see this article on what pete carrol has to say about playing the Rams in LA?
> Wednesday Round-Up: What The Rams Move To L.A. Means For The Seahawks
> VERY INTERESTING ARTICLE.
> 
> oh and one more thing,you might tell antiquity troll that pete carrol and the rest of the world agree with me that the Rams are playing in LA this year the fact that just a couple weeks ago he was STILL even then,saying they were never coming back.
> 
> according to him though,pete carrol and the rest of the world are all wrong and he is right and they are still playing in st louis this year though.this is antiquity after all we are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anyone on ignore...I am just ignoring your ignoring boring long posts, like the one above. You actually sound like a parrot that needs a cracker. Do you need a cracker 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i KNOW you dont care WHERE they play,thats not the issue here moron, but what you DO care about is having to eat crow and amdit you were wrong and I was right and acknowledge you were in idiot back then for INSISTING they were never coming back and were staying  as we BOTH know.
> 
> since it did not go along with your own warped views that they were coming back,you ignored the evidence even when i spelled it out to you dummies style that they were coming back  and would not look at them
> 
> you going to deny that,or am I going to have to pull up all your previous posts from the years past or even from a a month or so back when you said they were never coming back?
Click to expand...


Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!!  *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.

Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.

Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!!  *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....



LOL! You must be talking to 911, I put his ass on ignore and I now I can enjoy this board. It is confusing however because it won't quote him or anything, so all I see is your response to his post. I don't even see anything threads he starts.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a football player..just a human being.  Petty thieves are scum in my book.  The NFL isn't mostly populated with thieving scum as far as I am aware..  Most players are hard working and deserve the success they get.
> 
> No doubt Newton has amazing skills.  I would appreciate them more if he also had good character.  I like NFL football very much.  But, I do lose some interest when certain players are featured on the screen.  Johnnie Football is also a player that rubs me the wrong way.  He obviously does not respect the game or his team mates.  He should be playing for Dallas.  Texas has it's own highly suspect brand of right and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me he SEC produces the most players in the NFL that seem to have a problem following NCAA rules and for matter the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because the East and the Southeast are highly populated with nare do wells...trailer trash.   Much of the time the humidity is stifling.  They live in constant fear of hurricanes, tornadoes and floods.  All they have since they can't own black people any more is sports.  That means football and basketball.  It's all some of them live for.  This translates to not just winning..but winning at any cost.  Cheating in the Southeast is just part of the game.  They produce the worst refs.  In the 2005 SB the ref that gave the Steelers the game was from Pittsburgh.  If a Seattle native was a Super Bowl ref while Seattle was a participant you would never hear the end of it..  On the East Coast that is just standard procedure.
> 
> Here on the West Coast and in the Rockies we have clean air clean water and much of our power is clean.  The Atlantic is a virtual cess pool.  The Pacific is mostly pristine.  Up in Crater Lake Oregon you can see nearly a thousand feet down.  Where I grew up in the San Juans near BC frequently you can see the bottom at 100 feet.  On a beach in the Atlantic near the U S coast you are lucky to see your own feet when wading.  That's why there are so many shark attacks around Florida.  Most victims never saw the shark when wading.
> 
> The only nasty places on the West Coast are LA and San Diego.  There are a high density of Mexicans and Jews.  Many of those people grew up butt fucking each other.  They brought their disgusting ways out West with them.  The Mexicans aren't dirty...they just got here and have few resources to apply to the society.  I'll take a Mexican over a red neck from the Southeast every day and twice on Sundays.
> 
> Fair play and even fields are considered foolish to some.  East Coasters cry about the Hawks noise advantage but fail to figure out that they could offer their own teams the same advantage if they were not such lazy fucks and got up off their asses and yelled loudly for their team.  It's called ENTHUSIASM!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you serious about any of this?
Click to expand...


Of course not.  Nothing that happens on a football field matters in the greater view. 
 Football is just entertainment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> He put me on ignore not too long ago since he is too embarrassed to know he is going to have to wipe the shit off his face after he INSISTED even a couple of weeks ago,that the Rams were never coming back to LA. doing this in his ramblings why they were staying-
> 
> he is too arrogant to admit when he is proven wrong so he then puts people on ignore to humilated to admit he was rambling and incapable of saying-I was wrong,you were right.
> 
> 
> just wondering Huggy,something i found out recently is the seahawks were actually very close to moving to LA at one time,they had one foot out the door.
> 
> They were actually the Los Angeles Seahawks for a week and a half.something i never knew.they had left and were in seattle getting settled ready to become the LA seahawks when Paul Allen stepped in and bought them keeping them there.
> 
> I have to assume he is regarded in seattle as a hero of yours and seattle fans everywhere? I know you have to think of him that way because stan kroneke is now a hero of mine.
> 
> btw,did you see this article on what pete carrol has to say about playing the Rams in LA?
> Wednesday Round-Up: What The Rams Move To L.A. Means For The Seahawks
> VERY INTERESTING ARTICLE.
> 
> oh and one more thing,you might tell antiquity troll that pete carrol and the rest of the world agree with me that the Rams are playing in LA this year the fact that just a couple weeks ago he was STILL even then,saying they were never coming back.
> 
> according to him though,pete carrol and the rest of the world are all wrong and he is right and they are still playing in st louis this year though.this is antiquity after all we are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anyone on ignore...I am just ignoring your ignoring boring long posts, like the one above. You actually sound like a parrot that needs a cracker. Do you need a cracker 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i KNOW you dont care WHERE they play,thats not the issue here moron, but what you DO care about is having to eat crow and amdit you were wrong and I was right and acknowledge you were in idiot back then for INSISTING they were never coming back and were staying  as we BOTH know.
> 
> since it did not go along with your own warped views that they were coming back,you ignored the evidence even when i spelled it out to you dummies style that they were coming back  and would not look at them
> 
> you going to deny that,or am I going to have to pull up all your previous posts from the years past or even from a a month or so back when you said they were never coming back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!!  *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
Click to expand...



yeah you cant s


antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> He put me on ignore not too long ago since he is too embarrassed to know he is going to have to wipe the shit off his face after he INSISTED even a couple of weeks ago,that the Rams were never coming back to LA. doing this in his ramblings why they were staying-
> 
> he is too arrogant to admit when he is proven wrong so he then puts people on ignore to humilated to admit he was rambling and incapable of saying-I was wrong,you were right.
> 
> 
> just wondering Huggy,something i found out recently is the seahawks were actually very close to moving to LA at one time,they had one foot out the door.
> 
> They were actually the Los Angeles Seahawks for a week and a half.something i never knew.they had left and were in seattle getting settled ready to become the LA seahawks when Paul Allen stepped in and bought them keeping them there.
> 
> I have to assume he is regarded in seattle as a hero of yours and seattle fans everywhere? I know you have to think of him that way because stan kroneke is now a hero of mine.
> 
> btw,did you see this article on what pete carrol has to say about playing the Rams in LA?
> Wednesday Round-Up: What The Rams Move To L.A. Means For The Seahawks
> VERY INTERESTING ARTICLE.
> 
> oh and one more thing,you might tell antiquity troll that pete carrol and the rest of the world agree with me that the Rams are playing in LA this year the fact that just a couple weeks ago he was STILL even then,saying they were never coming back.
> 
> according to him though,pete carrol and the rest of the world are all wrong and he is right and they are still playing in st louis this year though.this is antiquity after all we are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anyone on ignore...I am just ignoring your ignoring boring long posts, like the one above. You actually sound like a parrot that needs a cracker. Do you need a cracker 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i KNOW you dont care WHERE they play,thats not the issue here moron, but what you DO care about is having to eat crow and amdit you were wrong and I was right and acknowledge you were in idiot back then for INSISTING they were never coming back and were staying  as we BOTH know.
> 
> since it did not go along with your own warped views that they were coming back,you ignored the evidence even when i spelled it out to you dummies style that they were coming back  and would not look at them
> 
> you going to deny that,or am I going to have to pull up all your previous posts from the years past or even from a a month or so back when you said they were never coming back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!!  *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
Click to expand...


WHINE WHINE WHINE in defeat.


Oh and  i would rather sound like a parrot who needs a cracker,than an idiot who refuses to look at FACTS.lol

Nor do I give a fuck about what an old man like you thinks either.

why would i care what some old man who smokes crack everyday   thinks who INSISTED for the past two years they were NEVER coming back especially since you just proved you are always clueless in your ramblings?

see Huggy is just arrogant which is why he wont admit i was right and he was wrong,many here have told him that over the years as well.

You though are not only arrogant but an old man who obviously smokes crack everyday in his life.

Even Huggy figured it out that he was wrong that they indeed were coming back last summer when i spelled it out to him dummies style posting that Kroneke said at the NFL owners meeting last summer that st louis doesnt work for him as an NFL town,

YOU though STILL insisted they were not coming back after that  though incredibly.even a CHILD could have seen the obvious from that statement they were coming back,but NOT YOU of course.

you are so predictable its hilarious.I called it just a couple months ago that you would do what you are doing right now,going into metldown mode angry that I proved you wrong since as we both know,,you are too arrogant and conceited to admit when you're wrong.

take this crying towel since  you hate admitting defeat.

Oh dont worry.I'll give it a rest,I've gotten bored watching your crybaby tactics too immature to admit defeat that you were proven wrong.


Its also no suprise that you have been too much of chickenshit coward to show your face here on this thread of mine.

Rams are back in LA,what do you fools have to say NOW?

Heck even Huggy had the guts to show his face here.lol

Like i got done saying to Huggy,see you next fall crybaby

you entertain me in your meltdowns you have the way you get angry when you are proven wrong is the ONLY reason I even bother with you.

You proved to everyone here that you do the exact same thing Huggy does,that you wont look at pesky facts if they wont go along with your own warped opinions.

wheter its about government corruption,the rams going back to LA,or whatever,ect,ect.

I sure am glad you are not my lawyer,you would lose every single case for me in court the way you refuse to look at facts that dont go along with your OWN WARPED VIEWS.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Carolina derailed the Seahawks dynasty already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *could* be read like that.  Our losses in 2015 including the playoff game with the Panthers were more about our first year with the new O-Line took more time to bare fruit than Carroll and us the fans expected.  My take is that we endured a shaky season trying to protect Wilson as he is transitioning more into a pocket passer than earlier in his development. This coming season our O-Line will be MUCH more experienced and as we have clearly seen when Russell gets just even a blink of time to find receivers he is lights out.  The Hawks had the lowest scoring Defense rated #2 overall in the NFL and we are set there for several seasons to come. Wilson DID get the #1 passer rating in 2015 with a 110.1.  He just keeps getting better every season.
> 
> Carolina has been steadily improving to get to where they are this coming Sunday.  In 2016 they and the Seahawks should be the two best teams in the NFL
> 
> If RB Rawls and WR/KO returner Lockett stay healthy the Seahawks will have an even better Offense than this last year.  We still have Jimmy Graham and it is unlikely that we will have to put up with Lynch's BS.  Our top receiver Baldwin was tied in the NFL for most TD's at 14.
> 
> So, no the Hawks have not come unglued.  They are still one of if not the strongest team in the NFL.  I have rarely gone to the "dynasty" label because it has little meaning.  Will they continue to be great?  Yes they will for several more years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Seahaws two year wonders?
> 
> Arizona has moved past them in their own division. Carolina looks ready for a run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  We made the playoffs.  We beat the Vikings.(barely)  We were in the game against the Panthers..one missed recovered on side kick and we had time to score.  How many teams scored 24 second half points against Carolina while holding them to 0?  Zippo!  Just the Hawks.  Ya it was a tough loss but if it was the Seahawks playing tomorrow I would like their chances against Denver.
> 
> AZ got totally mauled by Seattle in their game before they got totally mauled by the Panthers.  It might be a tad premature to say that the Cards are the clear strength of the NFC West.
Click to expand...

You got a gift victory over the Vikes

Carolina humiliated you with a 31-0 lead and you picked up points in garbage time

Nobody is afraid of the Seahawks anymore and it looks like Beast Mide is retiring......short lived dynasty


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you and paid government shill agent rightwinger who just came on and farted in here are the two MOST butthurt over this being proved wrong by me.

only difference between the two of you is you are throwing temper tantrems in your butthurt angry that you have to acknowledge defeat while USMBs' resident troll rightwinger is STILL saying they are playing in st louis this year,

thats why so many people have a problem with USMB's resident troll rightwinger is he LIES all the time when he KNOWS he is wrong as he is doing now and  will  forever deny reality that they wont be in st louis this year.

over a hundred people over the years have caught this troll LYING same as he is doing now with the Rams when he KNOWS he is wrong.

matter of fact some of the people posting on my Rams fan are seeing him for what he is,the biggest troll of USMB trolling my thread there saying i am wrong and still saying they are going to be  in st louis this year.

.congrats agent rightwinger,you are exposing yourself for the paid troll you are to more and more people all the time with more and more people seeing what your real agenda here at this site is.


----------



## HUGGY

I called it spot on.  Carolina had won most of their games because of the way the ball bounced and today the ball chose to bounce against them.  The Panthers were exposed.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> I called it spot on.  Carolina had won most of their games because of the way the ball bounced and today the ball chose to bounce against them.  The Panthers were exposed.



And they'll kick Seattle's ass next season. Your dynasty is over.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it spot on.  Carolina had won most of their games because of the way the ball bounced and today the ball chose to bounce against them.  The Panthers were exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll kick Seattle's ass next season. Your dynasty is over.
Click to expand...


No,....they won't.  No it isn't.  I've never claimed a dynasty anyway. 

The Hawks are a better team than the Panthers.  Wilson is a better QB than Newton.  We won't be playing on any Panther's trick fields next season even though their division promotes a lot of wins for any half way decent team.

I predict a 13-3 or better season for Seattle in 2016.  Our O-Line problems should be solved by the time the season starts. 

The Seahawks...not Carolina will be representing the NFC in SB 51.  You are welcome to make your excuses why that happened next year at this time.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it spot on.  Carolina had won most of their games because of the way the ball bounced and today the ball chose to bounce against them.  The Panthers were exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll kick Seattle's ass next season. Your dynasty is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,....they won't.  No it isn't.  I've never claimed a dynasty anyway.
> 
> The Hawks are a better team than the Panthers.  Wilson is a better QB than Newton.  We won't be playing on any Panther's trick fields next season even though their division promotes a lot of wins for any half way decent team.
> 
> I predict a 13-3 or better season for Seattle in 2016.  Our O-Line problems should be solved by the time the season starts.
> 
> The Seahawks...not Carolina will be representing the NFC in SB 51.  You are welcome to make your excuses why that happened next year at this time.
Click to expand...


I don't make excuses, you do. You also predicted Seattle playing against New England in Super Bowl 50, how the hell did that work out? 

You claim bad field, which by the way plague the game tonight some player were changing cleats. Only Seahawk fans cry about it. 

I don't know who Seattle is playing and where so tough for me to make a prediction, of course you homers claimed Seattle would be 14-2 or 13-3 this year, I guess that went wrong. 

Seattle went 11-7, Carolina went 17-2 and stomped Seattle in the playoffs. We all know who the better team was and it wasn't the Seahawks. You know the Panthers were such a bad second half team, and the Hawks lost 5 games in the second half. LOL! 

We'll see what happens next year, this year you weren't worthy of the Super Bowl, the NFC championship, he'll you couldn't even win your division. The inferior Carolina team kicked your ass twice. Seattle finished the second half of the season 6-2. Carolina and Arizona finished 7-1. But be proud of your team, they made the playoffs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from agent rightwinger.

with the NFL season over with time to move on
two thumbs who came on my thread,he was right when he came on and posted this on my thread not to long ago.

Everyone that doubted you needs to come here and bow the fuck down.
Rams are back in LA,what do you fools have to say NOW?

and antiquity troll of course is too much of a chickenshit coward to show his face on the thread since he knows he would have to do the unthinkable for him,actually ADMIT he was wrong.


something he will NEVER do in his lifetime same as you Huggy since as we both know,when it doesnt go along with your own warped opinions you have,the two of you wont look at the evidence or facts.pretty sad that even a CHILD could have figured it out back then they were coming back from the available facts.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> you and paid government shill agent rightwinger who just came on and farted in here are the two MOST butthurt over this being proved wrong by me.
> 
> only difference between the two of you is you are throwing temper tantrems in your butthurt angry that you have to acknowledge defeat while USMBs' resident troll rightwinger is STILL saying they are playing in st louis this year,
> 
> thats why so many people have a problem with USMB's resident troll rightwinger is he LIES all the time when he KNOWS he is wrong as he is doing now and  will  forever deny reality that they wont be in st louis this year.
> 
> over a hundred people over the years have caught this troll LYING same as he is doing now with the Rams when he KNOWS he is wrong.
> 
> matter of fact some of the people posting on my Rams fan are seeing him for what he is,the biggest troll of USMB trolling my thread there saying i am wrong and still saying they are going to be  in st louis this year.
> 
> .congrats agent rightwinger,you are exposing yourself for the paid troll you are to more and more people all the time with more and more people seeing what your real agenda here at this site is.


You are such a gullible fool to believe what the NFL tells you

Don't you realize Rams in LA is just a ruse to pretend they now have a team back in LA. Know what is in LA?
Hollywood
You think they will not be able to make you think there really is a team playing in LA?
Hollywood faked the moon landings, they surly can make you think they have a football team in LA


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it spot on.  Carolina had won most of their games because of the way the ball bounced and today the ball chose to bounce against them.  The Panthers were exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll kick Seattle's ass next season. Your dynasty is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,....they won't.  No it isn't.  I've never claimed a dynasty anyway.
> 
> The Hawks are a better team than the Panthers.  Wilson is a better QB than Newton.  We won't be playing on any Panther's trick fields next season even though their division promotes a lot of wins for any half way decent team.
> 
> I predict a 13-3 or better season for Seattle in 2016.  Our O-Line problems should be solved by the time the season starts.
> 
> The Seahawks...not Carolina will be representing the NFC in SB 51.  You are welcome to make your excuses why that happened next year at this time.
Click to expand...


I do believe that Wilson is a better QB than Crybaby Cam. I believe he is also a better man and a better person than Cam the Crybaby. 

That being said, I think the Seahawks will be fortunate to win 10 games next year.  Good luck!


----------



## antiquity

Zander said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it spot on.  Carolina had won most of their games because of the way the ball bounced and today the ball chose to bounce against them.  The Panthers were exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll kick Seattle's ass next season. Your dynasty is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,....they won't.  No it isn't.  I've never claimed a dynasty anyway.
> 
> The Hawks are a better team than the Panthers.  Wilson is a better QB than Newton.  We won't be playing on any Panther's trick fields next season even though their division promotes a lot of wins for any half way decent team.
> 
> I predict a 13-3 or better season for Seattle in 2016.  Our O-Line problems should be solved by the time the season starts.
> 
> The Seahawks...not Carolina will be representing the NFC in SB 51.  You are welcome to make your excuses why that happened next year at this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe that Wilson is a better QB than Crybaby Cam. I believe he is also a better man and a better person than Cam the Crybaby.
> 
> That being said, I think the Seahawks will be fortunate to win 10 games next year.  Good luck!
Click to expand...


Why do you say that? Right now no one know who will be in Seattle and who won't....well except Lynch. 
Seattle/Carroll and staff has an uncanny way of getting low draft picks and on the cheap undrafted players and making them superstars. The only team that has done that is New England.

Yes in the overall picture I also believe Wilson is a better player and person than Cam.

Seattle most differently will be in the hunt next year....Denver and/or Carolina not so much. IMO Manning will retire and both will lose too much to free agencies and the salary cap.


----------



## Papageorgio

Denver will gain almost 20 more millionth cap space if Peyton retires, which I think he will. Carolina and Denver will resign Josh and Von. The big question for almost any team is QB, Carolina is in good at that position.

Arizona, Carolina, Denver and New England and Pittsburgh will be very good next year. Unless Seattle addresses its offensive line issues then they will continue to struggle. No way do I think Seattle is better this year than Carolina, not close. Next year could be a different story. Seattle, Denver and Carolina have currently have less than 20 million in cap space. Lynch's retirement will help Seattle. The Raiders have a lot of cap space and if used wisely, they should improve.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> Denver will gain almost 20 more millionth cap space if Peyton retires, which I think he will. Carolina and Denver will resign Josh and Von. The big question for almost any team is QB, Carolina is in good at that position.
> 
> Arizona, Carolina, Denver and New England and Pittsburgh will be very good next year. Unless Seattle addresses its offensive line issues then they will continue to struggle. No way do I think Seattle is better this year than Carolina, not close. Next year could be a different story. Seattle, Denver and Carolina have currently have less than 20 million in cap space. Lynch's retirement will help Seattle. The Raiders have a lot of cap space and if used wisely, they should improve.



Arizona will be okay as long as injuries don't pop up as they are not very deep. 
Carolina will have the post super bowl drop off like most super bowl teams do, that and players looking for more money. Newton passing was ineffective when teams were able to pressure him as we saw in both loses and even some of Carolina wins this season...expect teams next year to do just that. 
The Panthers defense was what carried the team, not Cam. IMO
Denver may have to replace Manning and after watching Osweiler struggle most of the season, not sure if he will get Denver back in the hunt as both Oakland and KC who have improved 'maybe' able to overtake the Broncos. Both Oakland and the Chiefs destroyed Denver when Osweiler was the quarterback.
Pittsburgh can be good but need more consistency and a better defensive back field. 
New England needs to improve in both their offensive line and defensive back field. Tom Brady may be in his final hurrah as he will be 39 starting next season.
Make no mistake Seattle will spend both money on the offensive line but they need a proven pass rusher or a difference defensive coach that promotes the pass rush more.
Cam is under contract for another year so that shouldn't be a problem unless Seattle feels they can get something for him. Seattle is very strong at the running back position even without Lynch.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver will gain almost 20 more millionth cap space if Peyton retires, which I think he will. Carolina and Denver will resign Josh and Von. The big question for almost any team is QB, Carolina is in good at that position.
> 
> Arizona, Carolina, Denver and New England and Pittsburgh will be very good next year. Unless Seattle addresses its offensive line issues then they will continue to struggle. No way do I think Seattle is better this year than Carolina, not close. Next year could be a different story. Seattle, Denver and Carolina have currently have less than 20 million in cap space. Lynch's retirement will help Seattle. The Raiders have a lot of cap space and if used wisely, they should improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona will be okay as long as injuries don't pop up as they are not very deep.
> Carolina will have the post super bowl drop off like most super bowl teams do, that and players looking for more money. Newton passing was ineffective when teams were able to pressure him as we saw in both loses and even some of Carolina wins this season...expect teams next year to do just that.
> The Panthers defense was what carried the team, not Cam. IMO
> Denver may have to replace Manning and after watching Osweiler struggle most of the season, not sure if he will get Denver back in the hunt as both Oakland and KC who have improved 'maybe' able to overtake the Broncos. Both Oakland and the Chiefs destroyed Denver when Osweiler was the quarterback.
> Pittsburgh can be good but need more consistency and a better defensive back field.
> New England needs to improve in both their offensive line and defensive back field. Tom Brady may be in his final hurrah as he will be 39 starting next season.
> Make no mistake Seattle will spend both money on the offensive line but they need a proven pass rusher or a difference defensive coach that promotes the pass rush more.
> Cam is under contract for another year so that shouldn't be a problem unless Seattle feels they can get something for him. Seattle is very strong at the running back position even without Lynch.
Click to expand...


Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.


----------



## Papageorgio

We will see but as with any QB and Wilson was another, you put pressure like Denver, St. Louis, Carolina, Cincinnati, Arizona and Green Bay and your QB will be in trouble. Denver's QB will be fine with the Denver D. 

Offense will win games, defense wins championships. 

Denver's D had Brady frustrated. Cam had no time and no where to throw or run. The game, like Seattle two years ago was a testament to D not the QB.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver will gain almost 20 more millionth cap space if Peyton retires, which I think he will. Carolina and Denver will resign Josh and Von. The big question for almost any team is QB, Carolina is in good at that position.
> 
> Arizona, Carolina, Denver and New England and Pittsburgh will be very good next year. Unless Seattle addresses its offensive line issues then they will continue to struggle. No way do I think Seattle is better this year than Carolina, not close. Next year could be a different story. Seattle, Denver and Carolina have currently have less than 20 million in cap space. Lynch's retirement will help Seattle. The Raiders have a lot of cap space and if used wisely, they should improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona will be okay as long as injuries don't pop up as they are not very deep.
> Carolina will have the post super bowl drop off like most super bowl teams do, that and players looking for more money. Newton passing was ineffective when teams were able to pressure him as we saw in both loses and even some of Carolina wins this season...expect teams next year to do just that.
> The Panthers defense was what carried the team, not Cam. IMO
> Denver may have to replace Manning and after watching Osweiler struggle most of the season, not sure if he will get Denver back in the hunt as both Oakland and KC who have improved 'maybe' able to overtake the Broncos. Both Oakland and the Chiefs destroyed Denver when Osweiler was the quarterback.
> Pittsburgh can be good but need more consistency and a better defensive back field.
> New England needs to improve in both their offensive line and defensive back field. Tom Brady may be in his final hurrah as he will be 39 starting next season.
> Make no mistake Seattle will spend both money on the offensive line but they need a proven pass rusher or a difference defensive coach that promotes the pass rush more.
> Cam is under contract for another year so that shouldn't be a problem unless Seattle feels they can get something for him. Seattle is very strong at the running back position even without Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
Click to expand...


I agree, Cam had an incredible season, his receivers were not very good, Stewart was a big help but Newton was the key to the Panthers season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver will gain almost 20 more millionth cap space if Peyton retires, which I think he will. Carolina and Denver will resign Josh and Von. The big question for almost any team is QB, Carolina is in good at that position.
> 
> Arizona, Carolina, Denver and New England and Pittsburgh will be very good next year. Unless Seattle addresses its offensive line issues then they will continue to struggle. No way do I think Seattle is better this year than Carolina, not close. Next year could be a different story. Seattle, Denver and Carolina have currently have less than 20 million in cap space. Lynch's retirement will help Seattle. The Raiders have a lot of cap space and if used wisely, they should improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona will be okay as long as injuries don't pop up as they are not very deep.
> Carolina will have the post super bowl drop off like most super bowl teams do, that and players looking for more money. Newton passing was ineffective when teams were able to pressure him as we saw in both loses and even some of Carolina wins this season...expect teams next year to do just that.
> The Panthers defense was what carried the team, not Cam. IMO
> Denver may have to replace Manning and after watching Osweiler struggle most of the season, not sure if he will get Denver back in the hunt as both Oakland and KC who have improved 'maybe' able to overtake the Broncos. Both Oakland and the Chiefs destroyed Denver when Osweiler was the quarterback.
> Pittsburgh can be good but need more consistency and a better defensive back field.
> New England needs to improve in both their offensive line and defensive back field. Tom Brady may be in his final hurrah as he will be 39 starting next season.
> Make no mistake Seattle will spend both money on the offensive line but they need a proven pass rusher or a difference defensive coach that promotes the pass rush more.
> Cam is under contract for another year so that shouldn't be a problem unless Seattle feels they can get something for him. Seattle is very strong at the running back position even without Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
Click to expand...


The reason Carolina was such a high scoring team came down to two reasons.  First they were plus 28 in turnovers.  That gave the offense the ball usually with a short field.  Secondly with 28 more possessions than their opponents that padded their scoring numbers.  That was nearly two more possessions a game on average throughout the season.  So yes the Offense put up most of the points but the defense set the table not counting defensive scoring which is just pure gravy points wise and takes almost nothing off the clock.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver will gain almost 20 more millionth cap space if Peyton retires, which I think he will. Carolina and Denver will resign Josh and Von. The big question for almost any team is QB, Carolina is in good at that position.
> 
> Arizona, Carolina, Denver and New England and Pittsburgh will be very good next year. Unless Seattle addresses its offensive line issues then they will continue to struggle. No way do I think Seattle is better this year than Carolina, not close. Next year could be a different story. Seattle, Denver and Carolina have currently have less than 20 million in cap space. Lynch's retirement will help Seattle. The Raiders have a lot of cap space and if used wisely, they should improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona will be okay as long as injuries don't pop up as they are not very deep.
> Carolina will have the post super bowl drop off like most super bowl teams do, that and players looking for more money. Newton passing was ineffective when teams were able to pressure him as we saw in both loses and even some of Carolina wins this season...expect teams next year to do just that.
> The Panthers defense was what carried the team, not Cam. IMO
> Denver may have to replace Manning and after watching Osweiler struggle most of the season, not sure if he will get Denver back in the hunt as both Oakland and KC who have improved 'maybe' able to overtake the Broncos. Both Oakland and the Chiefs destroyed Denver when Osweiler was the quarterback.
> Pittsburgh can be good but need more consistency and a better defensive back field.
> New England needs to improve in both their offensive line and defensive back field. Tom Brady may be in his final hurrah as he will be 39 starting next season.
> Make no mistake Seattle will spend both money on the offensive line but they need a proven pass rusher or a difference defensive coach that promotes the pass rush more.
> Cam is under contract for another year so that shouldn't be a problem unless Seattle feels they can get something for him. Seattle is very strong at the running back position even without Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason Carolina was such a high scoring team came down to two reasons.  First they were plus 28 in turnovers.  That gave the offense the ball usually with a short field.  Secondly with 28 more possessions than their opponents that padded their scoring numbers.  That was nearly two more possessions a game on average throughout the season.  So yes the Offense put up most of the points but the defense set the table not counting defensive scoring which is just pure gravy points wise and takes almost nothing off the clock.
Click to expand...


Let's compare.  In 2013, Seattle had a +20 turnover differential and scored 417 points.  In 2015 Carolina had a +20 turnover differential and scored 500 points.  Carolina had 367 yards per game compared to 339 for Seattle in 2013.

Strangely, though, when Seattle was making their run in 2013, you didn't talk about how lucky they were to get all the turnovers, you talked up their coaching and practices for stripping runners and tipping passes.  I'm pretty sure you didn't say anything about the offense getting good field position from the defense and not having to play that well to score points.

One final stat.  In 2013 Seattle gave up 231 points on defense.  In 2015 Carolina gave up 308 (Seattle was actually first again this past year, giving up 277).  

Yes, having a great turnover differential helps with scoring.  You clearly don't want to admit that Carolina had a strong offense this year for some reason, though.  Maybe because they could be compared to Seattle but did a better job?


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.



Not quite right...Carolina defense created a lot of turnovers which give Cam a lot of short fields.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right...Carolina defense created a lot of turnovers which give Cam a lot of short fields.
Click to expand...


Already went over this with Huggy in my previous post.  They were first in points, 11th in yards per game.  Yes, the D got a lot of turnovers, but the defense did not carry the team.  

Here's another comparison.  Carolina was +20 in turnover differential.  They scored 500 points.  Kansas City was +14 in turnover differential.  They scored 405 points.

This need to downplay Carolina's offensive production this past year is a bit baffling.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right...Carolina defense created a lot of turnovers which give Cam a lot of short fields.
Click to expand...


Carolina was plus 20 led the league in offense.Carolina was also 25th in TO. I think the offense did a great job taking care of the ball.

Seattle had a plus 20 and they were 8th in scoring. So did Seattle have a bad offense in 2013? Seems to me they were quite good, but maybe Wilson and Lynch didn't play a big role in helping Seattle win. 

The more you try to diminish Carolina's success this year the more you diminish Seattle's 2013 run.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver will gain almost 20 more millionth cap space if Peyton retires, which I think he will. Carolina and Denver will resign Josh and Von. The big question for almost any team is QB, Carolina is in good at that position.
> 
> Arizona, Carolina, Denver and New England and Pittsburgh will be very good next year. Unless Seattle addresses its offensive line issues then they will continue to struggle. No way do I think Seattle is better this year than Carolina, not close. Next year could be a different story. Seattle, Denver and Carolina have currently have less than 20 million in cap space. Lynch's retirement will help Seattle. The Raiders have a lot of cap space and if used wisely, they should improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona will be okay as long as injuries don't pop up as they are not very deep.
> Carolina will have the post super bowl drop off like most super bowl teams do, that and players looking for more money. Newton passing was ineffective when teams were able to pressure him as we saw in both loses and even some of Carolina wins this season...expect teams next year to do just that.
> The Panthers defense was what carried the team, not Cam. IMO
> Denver may have to replace Manning and after watching Osweiler struggle most of the season, not sure if he will get Denver back in the hunt as both Oakland and KC who have improved 'maybe' able to overtake the Broncos. Both Oakland and the Chiefs destroyed Denver when Osweiler was the quarterback.
> Pittsburgh can be good but need more consistency and a better defensive back field.
> New England needs to improve in both their offensive line and defensive back field. Tom Brady may be in his final hurrah as he will be 39 starting next season.
> Make no mistake Seattle will spend both money on the offensive line but they need a proven pass rusher or a difference defensive coach that promotes the pass rush more.
> Cam is under contract for another year so that shouldn't be a problem unless Seattle feels they can get something for him. Seattle is very strong at the running back position even without Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason Carolina was such a high scoring team came down to two reasons.  First they were plus 28 in turnovers.  That gave the offense the ball usually with a short field.  Secondly with 28 more possessions than their opponents that padded their scoring numbers.  That was nearly two more possessions a game on average throughout the season.  So yes the Offense put up most of the points but the defense set the table not counting defensive scoring which is just pure gravy points wise and takes almost nothing off the clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's compare.  In 2013, Seattle had a +20 turnover differential and scored 417 points.  In 2015 Carolina had a +20 turnover differential and scored 500 points.  Carolina had 367 yards per game compared to 339 for Seattle in 2013.
> 
> Strangely, though, when Seattle was making their run in 2013, you didn't talk about how lucky they were to get all the turnovers, you talked up their coaching and practices for stripping runners and tipping passes.  I'm pretty sure you didn't say anything about the offense getting good field position from the defense and not having to play that well to score points.
> 
> One final stat.  In 2013 Seattle gave up 231 points on defense.  In 2015 Carolina gave up 308 (Seattle was actually first again this past year, giving up 277).
> 
> Yes, having a great turnover differential helps with scoring.  You clearly don't want to admit that Carolina had a strong offense this year for some reason, though.  Maybe because they could be compared to Seattle but did a better job?
Click to expand...


All true.  Good job!

You left one thing out though.  Seattle beat the crap outta the Broncos in the SB 43-8 and the Panthers lost to the Broncos 24-7 in this last SB.

Winning the SB is the ultimate job and therefore better.  

I DO like seeing Cam Newton all pouty-like wearing a towel on his head.  What no Super Man celebrations??? 

Oh the humanity!!!

Anyway I hope Carroll and Schneider have figured out the importance of a decent O-Line for the 2016 season...including the START of the 2016 season.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right...Carolina defense created a lot of turnovers which give Cam a lot of short fields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already went over this with Huggy in my previous post.  They were first in points, 11th in yards per game.  Yes, the D got a lot of turnovers, but the defense did not carry the team.
> 
> Here's another comparison.  Carolina was +20 in turnover differential.  They scored 500 points.  Kansas City was +14 in turnover differential.  They scored 405 points.
> 
> This need to downplay Carolina's offensive production this past year is a bit baffling.
Click to expand...


Carolina was plus 28 turnovers I believe.  That's a lot of short fields not counting the Defense scoring which takes no time off the clock allowing more time for Offensive scoring as Offensive scoring usually just eats the clock.

Point is that turnovers and defensive scoring is a huge advantage in team scoring.  Newton DID throw for 34 TDs and run for another 14. No matter how you slice it the Panthers scored a butt load of points in 2015 and they should be congratulated for that.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right...Carolina defense created a lot of turnovers which give Cam a lot of short fields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already went over this with Huggy in my previous post.  They were first in points, 11th in yards per game.  Yes, the D got a lot of turnovers, but the defense did not carry the team.
> 
> Here's another comparison.  Carolina was +20 in turnover differential.  They scored 500 points.  Kansas City was +14 in turnover differential.  They scored 405 points.
> 
> This need to downplay Carolina's offensive production this past year is a bit baffling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina was plus 28 turnovers I believe.  That's a lot of short fields not counting the Defense scoring which takes no time off the clock allowing more time for Offensive scoring as Offensive scoring usually just eats the clock.
> 
> Point is that turnovers and defensive scoring is a huge advantage in team scoring.  Newton DID throw for 34 TDs and run for another 14. No matter how you slice it the Panthers scored a butt load of points in 2015 and they should be congratulated for that.
Click to expand...


Regular 15-1 season, Carolina was plus 20. Just as Seattle was when their offense finished 8th in scoring and had a 13-3 record. So was Seattle's offense worse than Cam and the Panthers?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right...Carolina defense created a lot of turnovers which give Cam a lot of short fields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already went over this with Huggy in my previous post.  They were first in points, 11th in yards per game.  Yes, the D got a lot of turnovers, but the defense did not carry the team.
> 
> Here's another comparison.  Carolina was +20 in turnover differential.  They scored 500 points.  Kansas City was +14 in turnover differential.  They scored 405 points.
> 
> This need to downplay Carolina's offensive production this past year is a bit baffling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina was plus 28 turnovers I believe.  That's a lot of short fields not counting the Defense scoring which takes no time off the clock allowing more time for Offensive scoring as Offensive scoring usually just eats the clock.
> 
> Point is that turnovers and defensive scoring is a huge advantage in team scoring.  Newton DID throw for 34 TDs and run for another 14. No matter how you slice it the Panthers scored a butt load of points in 2015 and they should be congratulated for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regular 15-1 season, Carolina was plus 20. Just as Seattle was when their offense finished 8th in scoring and had a 13-3 record. So was Seattle's offense worse than Cam and the Panthers?
Click to expand...


Cam's numbers speak for themselves.  He threw and ran for way more TD's than Wilson.  The only things that Wilson was better in was his efficiency and general passer rating.  If the Hawks had played the first half of 2015 the same way as the second Wilson would have had better throwing numbers than Newton but I doubt Russell would have run for as many TDs.

The Hawks made a clear effort in 2015 for better or worse to keep Wilson in the pocket more than in previous seasons.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina was the highest scoring team in the league this year.  They weren't carried by the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right...Carolina defense created a lot of turnovers which give Cam a lot of short fields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already went over this with Huggy in my previous post.  They were first in points, 11th in yards per game.  Yes, the D got a lot of turnovers, but the defense did not carry the team.
> 
> Here's another comparison.  Carolina was +20 in turnover differential.  They scored 500 points.  Kansas City was +14 in turnover differential.  They scored 405 points.
> 
> This need to downplay Carolina's offensive production this past year is a bit baffling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina was plus 28 turnovers I believe.  That's a lot of short fields not counting the Defense scoring which takes no time off the clock allowing more time for Offensive scoring as Offensive scoring usually just eats the clock.
> 
> Point is that turnovers and defensive scoring is a huge advantage in team scoring.  Newton DID throw for 34 TDs and run for another 14. No matter how you slice it the Panthers scored a butt load of points in 2015 and they should be congratulated for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regular 15-1 season, Carolina was plus 20. Just as Seattle was when their offense finished 8th in scoring and had a 13-3 record. So was Seattle's offense worse than Cam and the Panthers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cam's numbers speak for themselves.  He threw and ran for way more TD's than Wilson.  The only things that Wilson was better in was his efficiency and general passer rating.  If the Hawks had played the first half of 2015 the same way as the second Wilson would have had better throwing numbers than Newton but I doubt Russell would have run for as many TDs.
> 
> The Hawks made a clear effort in 2015 for better or worse to keep Wilson in the pocket more than in previous seasons.
Click to expand...


That's always an issue with mobile QBs.  Do you want to limit their running in order to keep them healthy?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right...Carolina defense created a lot of turnovers which give Cam a lot of short fields.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already went over this with Huggy in my previous post.  They were first in points, 11th in yards per game.  Yes, the D got a lot of turnovers, but the defense did not carry the team.
> 
> Here's another comparison.  Carolina was +20 in turnover differential.  They scored 500 points.  Kansas City was +14 in turnover differential.  They scored 405 points.
> 
> This need to downplay Carolina's offensive production this past year is a bit baffling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina was plus 28 turnovers I believe.  That's a lot of short fields not counting the Defense scoring which takes no time off the clock allowing more time for Offensive scoring as Offensive scoring usually just eats the clock.
> 
> Point is that turnovers and defensive scoring is a huge advantage in team scoring.  Newton DID throw for 34 TDs and run for another 14. No matter how you slice it the Panthers scored a butt load of points in 2015 and they should be congratulated for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regular 15-1 season, Carolina was plus 20. Just as Seattle was when their offense finished 8th in scoring and had a 13-3 record. So was Seattle's offense worse than Cam and the Panthers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cam's numbers speak for themselves.  He threw and ran for way more TD's than Wilson.  The only things that Wilson was better in was his efficiency and general passer rating.  If the Hawks had played the first half of 2015 the same way as the second Wilson would have had better throwing numbers than Newton but I doubt Russell would have run for as many TDs.
> 
> The Hawks made a clear effort in 2015 for better or worse to keep Wilson in the pocket more than in previous seasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's always an issue with mobile QBs.  Do you want to limit their running in order to keep them healthy?
Click to expand...


I think maybe the reason to keep Wilson more in the pocket was because of the efficiency he exhibited in making completions and the fact that Seattle led the league in explosive plays.  Wilson's runs were typically just to gain enough real estate to make a first down when his passes though infrequent were usually good for around 20 yards.  

Russell never does stupid things like somersaults at the goal line which could easily lead to a broken neck even on a 6'5" 250 lb QB like Scam.  Wilson's worst hits come from being blind sided when his protection fails to protect...not from him extending plays.  He does know how to slide and uses that means to end a run often.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and paid government shill agent rightwinger who just came on and farted in here are the two MOST butthurt over this being proved wrong by me.
> 
> only difference between the two of you is you are throwing temper tantrems in your butthurt angry that you have to acknowledge defeat while USMBs' resident troll rightwinger is STILL saying they are playing in st louis this year,
> 
> thats why so many people have a problem with USMB's resident troll rightwinger is he LIES all the time when he KNOWS he is wrong as he is doing now and  will  forever deny reality that they wont be in st louis this year.
> 
> over a hundred people over the years have caught this troll LYING same as he is doing now with the Rams when he KNOWS he is wrong.
> 
> matter of fact some of the people posting on my Rams fan are seeing him for what he is,the biggest troll of USMB trolling my thread there saying i am wrong and still saying they are going to be  in st louis this year.
> 
> .congrats agent rightwinger,you are exposing yourself for the paid troll you are to more and more people all the time with more and more people seeing what your real agenda here at this site is.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a gullible fool to believe what the NFL tells you
> 
> Don't you realize Rams in LA is just a ruse to pretend they now have a team back in LA. Know what is in LA?
> Hollywood
> You think they will not be able to make you think there really is a team playing in LA?
> Hollywood faked the moon landings, they surly can make you think they have a football team in LA
Click to expand...


this is indeed a funny post from USMB's resident paid troll rightwinger since like clockwork,he goes into evade mode when he is proven wrong so i do agree with the three of you that it is funny watching him go into evade mode,not quite as funny as antiquitys meltdown and temper tantrem being butthurt about being proving wrong though.THAT  one was TOPS.

its REALLY funny that these two trolls are chickenshit cowards afraid to show their face on this thread though,now thats REALLY funny.
Rams are back in LA,what do you fools have to say NOW?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and paid government shill agent rightwinger who just came on and farted in here are the two MOST butthurt over this being proved wrong by me.
> 
> only difference between the two of you is you are throwing temper tantrems in your butthurt angry that you have to acknowledge defeat while USMBs' resident troll rightwinger is STILL saying they are playing in st louis this year,
> 
> thats why so many people have a problem with USMB's resident troll rightwinger is he LIES all the time when he KNOWS he is wrong as he is doing now and  will  forever deny reality that they wont be in st louis this year.
> 
> over a hundred people over the years have caught this troll LYING same as he is doing now with the Rams when he KNOWS he is wrong.
> 
> matter of fact some of the people posting on my Rams fan are seeing him for what he is,the biggest troll of USMB trolling my thread there saying i am wrong and still saying they are going to be  in st louis this year.
> 
> .congrats agent rightwinger,you are exposing yourself for the paid troll you are to more and more people all the time with more and more people seeing what your real agenda here at this site is.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a gullible fool to believe what the NFL tells you
> 
> Don't you realize Rams in LA is just a ruse to pretend they now have a team back in LA. Know what is in LA?
> Hollywood
> You think they will not be able to make you think there really is a team playing in LA?
> Hollywood faked the moon landings, they surly can make you think they have a football team in LA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is indeed a funny post from USMB's resident paid troll rightwinger since like clockwork,he goes into evade mode when he is proven wrong so i do agree with the three of you that it is funny watching him go into evade mode,not quite as funny as antiquitys meltdown and temper tantrem being butthurt about being proving wrong though.THAT  one was TOPS.
> 
> its REALLY funny that these two trolls are chickenshit cowards afraid to show their face on this thread though,now thats REALLY funny.
> Rams are back in LA,what do you fools have to say NOW?
Click to expand...


Haven't you about rode that one trick pony into the dirt?

Just sayin...


----------



## antiquity

911 needs to get a job in the Hillary campaign. A perfect fit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 911 needs to get a job in the Hillary campaign. A perfect fit.


let the butthurt flow from the chickenshit coward afraid to show his face.

two thumbs nailed it on that thread when he posted this-Everyone that doubted you needs to come here and bow the fuck down. 

but you wont since you only do this - since it KILLS your ego to admit you are always clueless in your ramblings.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 needs to get a job in the Hillary campaign. A perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> let the butthurt flow from the chickenshit coward afraid to show his face.
> 
> two thumbs nailed it on that thread when he posted this-*Everyone that doubted you needs to come here and bow the fuck down.*
> 
> but you wont since you only do this - since it KILLS your ego to admit you are always clueless in your ramblings.
Click to expand...


*Not even in your wildest dreams.  *But then I've never doubted your obsession.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 needs to get a job in the Hillary campaign. A perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> let the butthurt flow from the chickenshit coward afraid to show his face.
> 
> two thumbs nailed it on that thread when he posted this-*Everyone that doubted you needs to come here and bow the fuck down.*
> 
> but you wont since you only do this - since it KILLS your ego to admit you are always clueless in your ramblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not even in your wildest dreams.  *But then I've never doubted your obsession.
Click to expand...

oh i know you wont do what two thumbs said you need to do,heck you wont even utter the words-i was wrong you were right so i KNOW you wont do THAT.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 needs to get a job in the Hillary campaign. A perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> let the butthurt flow from the chickenshit coward afraid to show his face.
> 
> two thumbs nailed it on that thread when he posted this-Everyone that doubted you needs to come here and bow the fuck down.
> 
> but you wont since you only do this - since it KILLS your ego to admit you are always clueless in your ramblings.
Click to expand...


Spoken like a true to life under the bridge troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 needs to get a job in the Hillary campaign. A perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> let the butthurt flow from the chickenshit coward afraid to show his face.
> 
> two thumbs nailed it on that thread when he posted this-Everyone that doubted you needs to come here and bow the fuck down.
> 
> but you wont since you only do this - since it KILLS your ego to admit you are always clueless in your ramblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true to life under the bridge troll.
Click to expand...



accurate description of yourself.
still more butthurt flowing from the troll.

I love how a troll who is butthurt over being proven wrong is such a chickenshit coward afraid to show his face on my thread.even huggy wasnt the coward you are,not my fault it kills your ego that you are so butthurt over this as evidenced in your meltdown.

the truth hurts that this is what you do in discussions when you cant counter facts-

sorry the truth hurts.

you laughed at me when i was off by one year in my prediction,now that the shoe is on the other foot and I am getting the last laugh on you,your butthurt about it.
You can dish it out but you sure cant take it..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pic of me on the right in the rams shirt and pic of you antiqity with the raiders shirt. just get rid of the raiders shirt and put the seahawks one on and thats a spitting image of YOU on the left antiqutiy. you and rightwinger both.hee hee.


----------



## Alex.

[QUOcTE="9/11 inside job, post: [URL='http://www.usmessageboard.com/tel:13518420']13518420[/URL], member: 9012"]pic of me on the right in the rams shirt and pic of you antiqity with the raiders shirt. just get rid of the raiders shirt and put the seahawks one on and thats a spitting image of YOU on the left antiqutiy. you and rightwinger both.hee hee.





[/QUOTE]can't we all just get along?


----------



## HUGGY

Every season Pete Carroll sings Tom Cables praises.  He is especially proud of how Tom can take defensive linemen and turn them into offensive linemen.

The problem with this hobby of Cable's is that this swapping defensive linemen into offensive linemen takes time.  In the mean time the Hawks lose games and risk the health of Russell Wilson. 

Somehow Cable manages to snooker Carroll into believing that these transformations are happening a lot faster than they obviously are to anyone but Pete.

My hope for this coming season is that Paul Allen tells Carroll to get himself the best  O-Line coach available and let Tom Cable do his experiments on his own time.  

We as fans are getting tired of Cable's bullshit.  He has PROVEN to NOT know how good his prodigy's really are or more importantly ARE NOT.  

The Seahawks deserve the best O-Line coach money can buy.  Russell Wilson deserves the best O-Line the best O-Line coach can assemble.  

The Hawks and the fans and Russell Wilson DO NOT deserve any more of Tom Cable's bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Every season Pete Carroll sings Tom Cables praises.  He is especially proud of how Tom can take defensive linemen and turn them into offensive linemen.
> 
> The problem with this hobby of Cable's is that this swapping defensive linemen into offensive linemen takes time.  In the mean time the Hawks lose games and risk the health of Russell Wilson.
> 
> Somehow Cable manages to snooker Carroll into believing that these transformations are happening a lot faster than they obviously are to anyone but Pete.
> 
> My hope for this coming season is that Paul Allen tells Carroll to get himself the best  O-Line coach available and let Tom Cable do his experiments on his own time.
> 
> We as fans are getting tired of Cable's bullshit.  He has PROVEN to NOT know how good his prodigy's really are or more importantly ARE NOT.
> 
> The Seahawks deserve the best O-Line coach money can buy.  Russell Wilson deserves the best O-Line the best O-Line coach can assemble.
> 
> The Hawks and the fans and Russell Wilson DO NOT deserve any more of Tom Cable's bullshit.



Dont know if you have heard the news yet or not but your Hawks season opener comes on the road with guess who against? None other than my  Rams.

I am betting it will be a primetime game  on sunday or monday night.

Monday night is what I am crossing my fingers for.That would be so sweet to have it on a monday night hearing them say monday night football welcomes you tonight for a game between the seattle seahawks and LOS ANGELES Rams and it will especially be music to my ears hearing them say it will be played at the LA coliseum.

would have preferred their season opener at home to come against the 49ers at the LA coliseum to see that classic california rivarly renewed again.Guess they didnt want two crappy teams facing off.

Oh well,cant have everything in life.Its all good especially since that was  my second choice for them to play is your Seahawks if it wasnt them.

Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now.The Rams always played them tough as it was down in st louis but in LA,they will be motivated to go out and play hard because they finally for the first time in like 15 years,will have a home field  crowd advantage.lol

Last year was the last year your Seahawks and the other NFC west opponents got to enjoy having NINE home games a year in reality since the opposing fans always greatly outnumbered the home fans there 4-1.

those years are over with.Your seahawks and the other NFC west opponents only get 8 home games a year scheduled just like everybody else now.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every season Pete Carroll sings Tom Cables praises.  He is especially proud of how Tom can take defensive linemen and turn them into offensive linemen.
> 
> The problem with this hobby of Cable's is that this swapping defensive linemen into offensive linemen takes time.  In the mean time the Hawks lose games and risk the health of Russell Wilson.
> 
> Somehow Cable manages to snooker Carroll into believing that these transformations are happening a lot faster than they obviously are to anyone but Pete.
> 
> My hope for this coming season is that Paul Allen tells Carroll to get himself the best  O-Line coach available and let Tom Cable do his experiments on his own time.
> 
> We as fans are getting tired of Cable's bullshit.  He has PROVEN to NOT know how good his prodigy's really are or more importantly ARE NOT.
> 
> The Seahawks deserve the best O-Line coach money can buy.  Russell Wilson deserves the best O-Line the best O-Line coach can assemble.
> 
> The Hawks and the fans and Russell Wilson DO NOT deserve any more of Tom Cable's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you have heard the news yet or not but your Hawks season opener comes on the road with guess who against? None other than my  Rams.
> 
> I am betting it will be a primetime game  on sunday or monday night.
> 
> Monday night is what I am crossing my fingers for.That would be so sweet to have it on a monday night hearing them say monday night football welcomes you tonight for a game between the seattle seahawks and LOS ANGELES Rams and it will especially be music to my ears hearing them say it will be played at the LA coliseum.
> 
> would have preferred their season opener at home to come against the 49ers at the LA coliseum to see that classic california rivarly renewed again.Guess they didnt want two crappy teams facing off.
> 
> Oh well,cant have everything in life.Its all good especially since that was  my second choice for them to play is your Seahawks if it wasnt them.
> 
> *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*.The Rams always played them tough as it was down in st louis but in LA,they will be motivated to go out and play hard because they finally for the first time in like 15 years,will have a home field  crowd advantage.lol
> 
> Last year was the last year your Seahawks and the other NFC west opponents got to enjoy having NINE home games a year in reality since the opposing fans always greatly outnumbered the home fans there 4-1.
> 
> those years are over with.Your seahawks and the other NFC west opponents only get 8 home games a year scheduled just like everybody else now.
Click to expand...


There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid. 

" *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every season Pete Carroll sings Tom Cables praises.  He is especially proud of how Tom can take defensive linemen and turn them into offensive linemen.
> 
> The problem with this hobby of Cable's is that this swapping defensive linemen into offensive linemen takes time.  In the mean time the Hawks lose games and risk the health of Russell Wilson.
> 
> Somehow Cable manages to snooker Carroll into believing that these transformations are happening a lot faster than they obviously are to anyone but Pete.
> 
> My hope for this coming season is that Paul Allen tells Carroll to get himself the best  O-Line coach available and let Tom Cable do his experiments on his own time.
> 
> We as fans are getting tired of Cable's bullshit.  He has PROVEN to NOT know how good his prodigy's really are or more importantly ARE NOT.
> 
> The Seahawks deserve the best O-Line coach money can buy.  Russell Wilson deserves the best O-Line the best O-Line coach can assemble.
> 
> The Hawks and the fans and Russell Wilson DO NOT deserve any more of Tom Cable's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you have heard the news yet or not but your Hawks season opener comes on the road with guess who against? None other than my  Rams.
> 
> I am betting it will be a primetime game  on sunday or monday night.
> 
> Monday night is what I am crossing my fingers for.That would be so sweet to have it on a monday night hearing them say monday night football welcomes you tonight for a game between the seattle seahawks and LOS ANGELES Rams and it will especially be music to my ears hearing them say it will be played at the LA coliseum.
> 
> would have preferred their season opener at home to come against the 49ers at the LA coliseum to see that classic california rivarly renewed again.Guess they didnt want two crappy teams facing off.
> 
> Oh well,cant have everything in life.Its all good especially since that was  my second choice for them to play is your Seahawks if it wasnt them.
> 
> *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*.The Rams always played them tough as it was down in st louis but in LA,they will be motivated to go out and play hard because they finally for the first time in like 15 years,will have a home field  crowd advantage.lol
> 
> Last year was the last year your Seahawks and the other NFC west opponents got to enjoy having NINE home games a year in reality since the opposing fans always greatly outnumbered the home fans there 4-1.
> 
> those years are over with.Your seahawks and the other NFC west opponents only get 8 home games a year scheduled just like everybody else now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.
Click to expand...


that would be like keeping unger,a guy who was good but worthless because he could never stay healthy and was hurt most the season.the rams are doing what I knew they would do once they got there,getting rid of dead weight and extra baggage,they are now serious about getting good now as i knew they would.

so far i like keenum,dont know how he will fair for an entire season but if he plays well like he did last year on the road against the seahawks up in seattle and is consistant for a whole season,they could be really good,QB is the main issue with them right now,so that willbe my first chance to see him on a regular basis in that game.should be a close tight game as they always are.true that road wise it will be easier for the seahawks,thats a no brainer.But since they are in LA now and will actually have a HOMEFIELD advantage finally,they will be motivated and feed off the crowd.

the travel time benefit seattle no doubt but having a homefield advantage with passionate fans behind them helps the rams a lot now as well. so yeah there is a plus and a minus for the seahawks that way,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

talking more about the seahawks first opponent of the season,man its just not going to finally sink in that a dream has finally come true that they are really the LOS ANGELES Rams again  till the pre season  begins and i hear those magical words LOS ANGELES spoken..this is the first time where i wanted baseball season to just be over with already and the new football season to begin right now.these next five months are going to be the toughest months of my life to get through.lol


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every season Pete Carroll sings Tom Cables praises.  He is especially proud of how Tom can take defensive linemen and turn them into offensive linemen.
> 
> The problem with this hobby of Cable's is that this swapping defensive linemen into offensive linemen takes time.  In the mean time the Hawks lose games and risk the health of Russell Wilson.
> 
> Somehow Cable manages to snooker Carroll into believing that these transformations are happening a lot faster than they obviously are to anyone but Pete.
> 
> My hope for this coming season is that Paul Allen tells Carroll to get himself the best  O-Line coach available and let Tom Cable do his experiments on his own time.
> 
> We as fans are getting tired of Cable's bullshit.  He has PROVEN to NOT know how good his prodigy's really are or more importantly ARE NOT.
> 
> The Seahawks deserve the best O-Line coach money can buy.  Russell Wilson deserves the best O-Line the best O-Line coach can assemble.
> 
> The Hawks and the fans and Russell Wilson DO NOT deserve any more of Tom Cable's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you have heard the news yet or not but your Hawks season opener comes on the road with guess who against? None other than my  Rams.
> 
> I am betting it will be a primetime game  on sunday or monday night.
> 
> Monday night is what I am crossing my fingers for.That would be so sweet to have it on a monday night hearing them say monday night football welcomes you tonight for a game between the seattle seahawks and LOS ANGELES Rams and it will especially be music to my ears hearing them say it will be played at the LA coliseum.
> 
> would have preferred their season opener at home to come against the 49ers at the LA coliseum to see that classic california rivarly renewed again.Guess they didnt want two crappy teams facing off.
> 
> Oh well,cant have everything in life.Its all good especially since that was  my second choice for them to play is your Seahawks if it wasnt them.
> 
> *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*.The Rams always played them tough as it was down in st louis but in LA,they will be motivated to go out and play hard because they finally for the first time in like 15 years,will have a home field  crowd advantage.lol
> 
> Last year was the last year your Seahawks and the other NFC west opponents got to enjoy having NINE home games a year in reality since the opposing fans always greatly outnumbered the home fans there 4-1.
> 
> those years are over with.Your seahawks and the other NFC west opponents only get 8 home games a year scheduled just like everybody else now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be like keeping unger,a guy who was good but worthless because he could never stay healthy and was hurt most the season.the rams are doing what I knew they would do once they got there,getting rid of dead weight and extra baggage,they are now serious about getting good now as i knew they would.
> 
> so far i like keenum,dont know how he will fair for an entire season but if he plays well like he did last year on the road against the seahawks up in seattle and is consistant for a whole season,they could be really good,QB is the main issue with them right now,so that willbe my first chance to see him on a regular basis in that game.should be a close tight game as they always are.true that road wise it will be easier for the seahawks,thats a no brainer.But since they are in LA now and will actually have a HOMEFIELD advantage finally,they will be motivated and feed off the crowd.
> 
> the travel time benefit seattle no doubt but having a homefield advantage with passionate fans behind them helps the rams a lot now as well. so yeah there is a plus and a minus for the seahawks that way,
Click to expand...


Home field advantage in the L A Coliseum?   Whatcha smokin Willis?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every season Pete Carroll sings Tom Cables praises.  He is especially proud of how Tom can take defensive linemen and turn them into offensive linemen.
> 
> The problem with this hobby of Cable's is that this swapping defensive linemen into offensive linemen takes time.  In the mean time the Hawks lose games and risk the health of Russell Wilson.
> 
> Somehow Cable manages to snooker Carroll into believing that these transformations are happening a lot faster than they obviously are to anyone but Pete.
> 
> My hope for this coming season is that Paul Allen tells Carroll to get himself the best  O-Line coach available and let Tom Cable do his experiments on his own time.
> 
> We as fans are getting tired of Cable's bullshit.  He has PROVEN to NOT know how good his prodigy's really are or more importantly ARE NOT.
> 
> The Seahawks deserve the best O-Line coach money can buy.  Russell Wilson deserves the best O-Line the best O-Line coach can assemble.
> 
> The Hawks and the fans and Russell Wilson DO NOT deserve any more of Tom Cable's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you have heard the news yet or not but your Hawks season opener comes on the road with guess who against? None other than my  Rams.
> 
> I am betting it will be a primetime game  on sunday or monday night.
> 
> Monday night is what I am crossing my fingers for.That would be so sweet to have it on a monday night hearing them say monday night football welcomes you tonight for a game between the seattle seahawks and LOS ANGELES Rams and it will especially be music to my ears hearing them say it will be played at the LA coliseum.
> 
> would have preferred their season opener at home to come against the 49ers at the LA coliseum to see that classic california rivarly renewed again.Guess they didnt want two crappy teams facing off.
> 
> Oh well,cant have everything in life.Its all good especially since that was  my second choice for them to play is your Seahawks if it wasnt them.
> 
> *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*.The Rams always played them tough as it was down in st louis but in LA,they will be motivated to go out and play hard because they finally for the first time in like 15 years,will have a home field  crowd advantage.lol
> 
> Last year was the last year your Seahawks and the other NFC west opponents got to enjoy having NINE home games a year in reality since the opposing fans always greatly outnumbered the home fans there 4-1.
> 
> those years are over with.Your seahawks and the other NFC west opponents only get 8 home games a year scheduled just like everybody else now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be like keeping unger,a guy who was good but worthless because he could never stay healthy and was hurt most the season.the rams are doing what I knew they would do once they got there,getting rid of dead weight and extra baggage,they are now serious about getting good now as i knew they would.
> 
> so far i like keenum,dont know how he will fair for an entire season but if he plays well like he did last year on the road against the seahawks up in seattle and is consistant for a whole season,they could be really good,QB is the main issue with them right now,so that willbe my first chance to see him on a regular basis in that game.should be a close tight game as they always are.true that road wise it will be easier for the seahawks,thats a no brainer.But since they are in LA now and will actually have a HOMEFIELD advantage finally,they will be motivated and feed off the crowd.
> 
> the travel time benefit seattle no doubt but having a homefield advantage with passionate fans behind them helps the rams a lot now as well. so yeah there is a plus and a minus for the seahawks that way,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Home field advantage in the L A Coliseum?   Whatcha smokin Willis?
Click to expand...


uh were not in kansas anymore Dorthy.lol.Unlike in dogpatch USA,Ram fans in LA are passionate about their football team.they are so football starved for NFL football to return out there that those days of seattle traveling to that dump in stank louis having the majority of fans cheering on the seahawks the past ten years or so are over charlie.lol

next fall,these are the kind of crowds i guarantee your seahawks will see there in LA this season in these two videos. oh thats right,you never watch videos when they show facts that dont go along with your warped views.

this first video is from the LA coliseum,looks like loud passionate fans to me and not an empty seat in the house same as the second one at anaheim.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every season Pete Carroll sings Tom Cables praises.  He is especially proud of how Tom can take defensive linemen and turn them into offensive linemen.
> 
> The problem with this hobby of Cable's is that this swapping defensive linemen into offensive linemen takes time.  In the mean time the Hawks lose games and risk the health of Russell Wilson.
> 
> Somehow Cable manages to snooker Carroll into believing that these transformations are happening a lot faster than they obviously are to anyone but Pete.
> 
> My hope for this coming season is that Paul Allen tells Carroll to get himself the best  O-Line coach available and let Tom Cable do his experiments on his own time.
> 
> We as fans are getting tired of Cable's bullshit.  He has PROVEN to NOT know how good his prodigy's really are or more importantly ARE NOT.
> 
> The Seahawks deserve the best O-Line coach money can buy.  Russell Wilson deserves the best O-Line the best O-Line coach can assemble.
> 
> The Hawks and the fans and Russell Wilson DO NOT deserve any more of Tom Cable's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you have heard the news yet or not but your Hawks season opener comes on the road with guess who against? None other than my  Rams.
> 
> I am betting it will be a primetime game  on sunday or monday night.
> 
> Monday night is what I am crossing my fingers for.That would be so sweet to have it on a monday night hearing them say monday night football welcomes you tonight for a game between the seattle seahawks and LOS ANGELES Rams and it will especially be music to my ears hearing them say it will be played at the LA coliseum.
> 
> would have preferred their season opener at home to come against the 49ers at the LA coliseum to see that classic california rivarly renewed again.Guess they didnt want two crappy teams facing off.
> 
> Oh well,cant have everything in life.Its all good especially since that was  my second choice for them to play is your Seahawks if it wasnt them.
> 
> *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*.The Rams always played them tough as it was down in st louis but in LA,they will be motivated to go out and play hard because they finally for the first time in like 15 years,will have a home field  crowd advantage.lol
> 
> Last year was the last year your Seahawks and the other NFC west opponents got to enjoy having NINE home games a year in reality since the opposing fans always greatly outnumbered the home fans there 4-1.
> 
> those years are over with.Your seahawks and the other NFC west opponents only get 8 home games a year scheduled just like everybody else now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be like keeping unger,a guy who was good but worthless because he could never stay healthy and was hurt most the season.the rams are doing what I knew they would do once they got there,getting rid of dead weight and extra baggage,they are now serious about getting good now as i knew they would.
> 
> so far i like keenum,dont know how he will fair for an entire season but if he plays well like he did last year on the road against the seahawks up in seattle and is consistant for a whole season,they could be really good,QB is the main issue with them right now,so that willbe my first chance to see him on a regular basis in that game.should be a close tight game as they always are.true that road wise it will be easier for the seahawks,thats a no brainer.But since they are in LA now and will actually have a HOMEFIELD advantage finally,they will be motivated and feed off the crowd.
> 
> the travel time benefit seattle no doubt but having a homefield advantage with passionate fans behind them helps the rams a lot now as well. so yeah there is a plus and a minus for the seahawks that way,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Home field advantage in the L A Coliseum?   Whatcha smokin Willis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh were not in kansas anymore Dorthy.lol.Unlike in dogpatch USA,Ram fans in LA are passionate about their football team.they are so football starved for NFL football to return out there that those days of seattle traveling to that dump in stank louis having the majority of fans cheering on the seahawks the past ten years or so are over charlie.lol
> 
> next fall,these are the kind of crowds i guarantee your seahawks will see there in LA this season in these two videos. oh thats right,you never watch videos when they show facts that dont go along with your warped views.
> 
> this first video is from the LA coliseum,looks like loud passionate fans to me and not an empty seat in the house same as the second one at anaheim.
Click to expand...


Many if not most of the people cheering on the Rams in 1975 are dead or in rest homes.  

You have no real idea who or how many will show up at first.  These L A residents have been getting along fine without a home team.  They have to be trained...advertised to and that will eventually fill up their new stadium.  Don't expect a Coliseum full of rabid fans in the first home game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you have heard the news yet or not but your Hawks season opener comes on the road with guess who against? None other than my  Rams.
> 
> I am betting it will be a primetime game  on sunday or monday night.
> 
> Monday night is what I am crossing my fingers for.That would be so sweet to have it on a monday night hearing them say monday night football welcomes you tonight for a game between the seattle seahawks and LOS ANGELES Rams and it will especially be music to my ears hearing them say it will be played at the LA coliseum.
> 
> would have preferred their season opener at home to come against the 49ers at the LA coliseum to see that classic california rivarly renewed again.Guess they didnt want two crappy teams facing off.
> 
> Oh well,cant have everything in life.Its all good especially since that was  my second choice for them to play is your Seahawks if it wasnt them.
> 
> *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*.The Rams always played them tough as it was down in st louis but in LA,they will be motivated to go out and play hard because they finally for the first time in like 15 years,will have a home field  crowd advantage.lol
> 
> Last year was the last year your Seahawks and the other NFC west opponents got to enjoy having NINE home games a year in reality since the opposing fans always greatly outnumbered the home fans there 4-1.
> 
> those years are over with.Your seahawks and the other NFC west opponents only get 8 home games a year scheduled just like everybody else now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be like keeping unger,a guy who was good but worthless because he could never stay healthy and was hurt most the season.the rams are doing what I knew they would do once they got there,getting rid of dead weight and extra baggage,they are now serious about getting good now as i knew they would.
> 
> so far i like keenum,dont know how he will fair for an entire season but if he plays well like he did last year on the road against the seahawks up in seattle and is consistant for a whole season,they could be really good,QB is the main issue with them right now,so that willbe my first chance to see him on a regular basis in that game.should be a close tight game as they always are.true that road wise it will be easier for the seahawks,thats a no brainer.But since they are in LA now and will actually have a HOMEFIELD advantage finally,they will be motivated and feed off the crowd.
> 
> the travel time benefit seattle no doubt but having a homefield advantage with passionate fans behind them helps the rams a lot now as well. so yeah there is a plus and a minus for the seahawks that way,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Home field advantage in the L A Coliseum?   Whatcha smokin Willis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh were not in kansas anymore Dorthy.lol.Unlike in dogpatch USA,Ram fans in LA are passionate about their football team.they are so football starved for NFL football to return out there that those days of seattle traveling to that dump in stank louis having the majority of fans cheering on the seahawks the past ten years or so are over charlie.lol
> 
> next fall,these are the kind of crowds i guarantee your seahawks will see there in LA this season in these two videos. oh thats right,you never watch videos when they show facts that dont go along with your warped views.
> 
> this first video is from the LA coliseum,looks like loud passionate fans to me and not an empty seat in the house same as the second one at anaheim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many if not most of the people cheering on the Rams in 1975 are dead or in rest homes.
> 
> You have no real idea who or how many will show up at first.  These L A residents have been getting along fine without a home team.  They have to be trained...advertised to and that will eventually fill up their new stadium.  Don't expect a Coliseum full of rabid fans in the first home game.
Click to expand...


lets swap addresses so the other has to write the winner the check when they lose the bet. or we can do it the simple way,the loser has to rep the winner.

i wouldnt take bets right now if i were you that they wont sell out that first home game,there are already over 56,000 season ticket holders that came in JUST 5 DAYS alone and that season ticket package INCLUDED having up to 8 people. you dont think those 56,000 people,that many of them will have familys coming along? better think again charlie.

Rams announce over 56,000 deposits for season tickets

also i watched the Rams/Chargers game played in San Diego in 2014 and when the Rams scored the first score of the game with a touchdown,the cameras focused in on the stands and THOUSANDS were jumping up and down cheering,they actually took over the stadium with the LA Ram fans outnumbering the Charger fans. as you can see in this pic below,I am not blowing smoke either.







Like i said,the days of your Seahawks going  on the road playing the Rams and having Seahawk fans greatly outnumber Ram fans are long gone and over with.a thing in the past.



they are passionate about the Rams there in LA same way Oakland is about the Raiders.that was one of the major reasons Al Davis moved the Raiders back to Oakland because he spoke about how he missed the loud noisy crowds they always had in oakland.

The Ram are the ONLY team LA has ever embraced. the Year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA the next season for their home opener,they only drew a small crowd of just over 44,000.a half empty stadium.the Rams on the other hand,for their home opener that same season,drew a standing room only crowd of over 65,000.

the OAKLAND Raiders might have won  a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.

LA for sure is Rams country.the fact they have had a horrible product on the field for over ten years but they STILL packed the chargers stadium.If thats not impressive loyalty,i dont know what is ESPECIALLY since they have had to cheer on a team clear across the country,a loser for ten years plus.lol.

If THATS not impressive loyalty,then I am the king of England,

speaking of the raiders,I cant help myself,that cartoon is so so funny that pic of that "you know who"  in his raider jersey crying after I took him to school that they were coming back.

He could not handle defeat so he is here in this raiders jersey crying while I am in my rams jersey there laughing at him after seeing him get mad that he had to admit he was wrong,something that does not  exist in the vocabulary of you seahawk fans obviously.

Here is the seahawk fan on the left  who lives in northwest Peninsula in his Raiders jersey ,and me on the right in my Rams shirt. i could not resist,had to post that pic of him one more time crying in defeat unable to handle that he was proven wrong since he was so sure he was going to be right..hee hee

or this COULD be rightwinger as well since he insisted the raiders were coming to LA and the Rams were staying,either one it works.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be like keeping unger,a guy who was good but worthless because he could never stay healthy and was hurt most the season.the rams are doing what I knew they would do once they got there,getting rid of dead weight and extra baggage,they are now serious about getting good now as i knew they would.
> 
> so far i like keenum,dont know how he will fair for an entire season but if he plays well like he did last year on the road against the seahawks up in seattle and is consistant for a whole season,they could be really good,QB is the main issue with them right now,so that willbe my first chance to see him on a regular basis in that game.should be a close tight game as they always are.true that road wise it will be easier for the seahawks,thats a no brainer.But since they are in LA now and will actually have a HOMEFIELD advantage finally,they will be motivated and feed off the crowd.
> 
> the travel time benefit seattle no doubt but having a homefield advantage with passionate fans behind them helps the rams a lot now as well. so yeah there is a plus and a minus for the seahawks that way,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Home field advantage in the L A Coliseum?   Whatcha smokin Willis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh were not in kansas anymore Dorthy.lol.Unlike in dogpatch USA,Ram fans in LA are passionate about their football team.they are so football starved for NFL football to return out there that those days of seattle traveling to that dump in stank louis having the majority of fans cheering on the seahawks the past ten years or so are over charlie.lol
> 
> next fall,these are the kind of crowds i guarantee your seahawks will see there in LA this season in these two videos. oh thats right,you never watch videos when they show facts that dont go along with your warped views.
> 
> this first video is from the LA coliseum,looks like loud passionate fans to me and not an empty seat in the house same as the second one at anaheim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many if not most of the people cheering on the Rams in 1975 are dead or in rest homes.
> 
> You have no real idea who or how many will show up at first.  These L A residents have been getting along fine without a home team.  They have to be trained...advertised to and that will eventually fill up their new stadium.  Don't expect a Coliseum full of rabid fans in the first home game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lets swap addresses so the other has to write the winner the check when they lose the bet. or we can do it the simple way,the loser has to rep the winner.
> 
> i wouldnt take bets right now if i were you that they wont sell out that first home game,there are already over 56,000 season ticket holders that came in JUST 5 DAYS alone and that season ticket package INCLUDED having up to 8 people. you dont think those 56,000 people,that many of them will have familys coming along? better think again charlie.
> 
> Rams announce over 56,000 deposits for season tickets
> 
> also i watched the Rams/Chargers game played in San Diego in 2014 and when the Rams scored the first score of the game with a touchdown,the cameras focused in on the stands and THOUSANDS were jumping up and down cheering,they actually took over the stadium with the LA Ram fans outnumbering the Charger fans. as you can see in this pic below,I am not blowing smoke either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said,the days of your Seahawks going  on the road playing the Rams and having Seahawk fans greatly outnumber Ram fans are long gone and over with.a thing in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> they are passionate about the Rams there in LA same way Oakland is about the Raiders.that was one of the major reasons Al Davis moved the Raiders back to Oakland because he spoke about how he missed the loud noisy crowds they always had in oakland.
> 
> The Ram are the ONLY team LA has ever embraced. the Year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA the next season for their home opener,they only drew a small crowd of just over 44,000.a half empty stadium.the Rams on the other hand,for their home opener that same season,drew a standing room only crowd of over 65,000.
> 
> the OAKLAND Raiders might have won  a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.
> 
> LA for sure is Rams country.the fact they have had a horrible product on the field for over ten years but they STILL packed the chargers stadium.If thats not impressive loyalty,i dont know what is ESPECIALLY since they have had to cheer on a team clear across the country,a loser for ten years plus.lol.
> 
> If THATS not impressive loyalty,then I am the king of England,
> 
> speaking of the raiders,I cant help myself,that cartoon is so so funny that pic of that "you know who"  in his raider jersey crying after I took him to school that they were coming back.
> 
> He could not handle defeat so he is here in this raiders jersey crying while I am in my rams jersey there laughing at him after seeing him get mad that he had to admit he was wrong,something that does not  exist in the vocabulary of you seahawk fans obviously.
> 
> Here is the seahawk fan on the left  who lives in northwest Peninsula in his Raiders jersey ,and me on the right in my Rams shirt. i could not resist,had to post that pic of him one more time crying in defeat unable to handle that he was proven wrong since he was so sure he was going to be right..hee hee
> 
> or this COULD be rightwinger as well since he insisted the raiders were coming to LA and the Rams were staying,either one it works.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing that the bulk of those pre-interested in L A Rams tickets are outfits like Stub Hub and other re-sellers and speculators.
Season tickets should be worth a fortune shortly down the road.  The secret is to get those good seats early and hang on to them by re-selling as many as possible.  Within 5 years or so these guys will make more than ten times their investment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With the football season over and done  with dont want to keep posting here on this thread until that first regular season game begins with pete the cheat and the hawks but since you mentioned you dont think they will sell out at the LA coliseum,I thought  you might find this post by an LA Ram fan I know very interesting and informative even if you are not a Rams fan since it is HIS words and not mine.

He pretty much debunks that myth that LA is not a football town and the skeptics who incredibly STILL have doubts that the NFL will do well in LA. they are so dense that they dont get it that it will do well as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS,nobody else.The Rams are the only team LA has a passion for and will ever embrace. Raiders and chargers failed,why would they be stupid enough to risk bringing in another team again since they are pushing for two teams.two teams has NEVER  worked,never will.

Anyways Huggy here is his informative post in closing out till next fall my proof that the NFL will succeed in LA as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS.He backs up what I said how the Raiders were never embraced in LA like the Rams were.. I think you will agree it is a very informative and interesting read.

What the person of this article fails to mention is, the NFL wasn't as popular 25 years ago as it is now. MLB was by and far the most popular league 25 to 30 years ago in this country. Also the Rams were being ran into the ground during that period intentionally by an owner who didn't give a fuck about this fan base. And was just bidding time before she could pull off one of the biggest heists in the history of the NFL. As for the Raiders, again, LA isn't and will never be a Raiders town. I don't give a fuck what any buffoon LA Raider fan has to say about that. Because, it's the truth!! That's one of the biggest reasons the Coliseum could never sellout!! Along with the fact that most LA Raider fans acted like neanderthals, with their me versus you venomous mentality that made a lot of fans not even bother going to the games. All you need to know about how pathetic LA Raider fans is this! After winning the Super Bowl in '83 with an Oakland built roster aside from Marcus Allen, the home opener the following season at the Coliseum drew a pitiful 45,000. Mind you, back in the early 80's the Coliseum had a capacity of 100,000. In closing, the NFL will be a booming success here in LA once again! From 1946-79 the Rams had one of the best home field advantages in the league, and moving to Anaheim ruined that!! Now that the franchise is once again in the county limits of Los Angeles, I'm willing to bet the fans here will embrace the Rams and give them the home field advantage they haven't seen since their first stint in the Coliseum back in the day.


a couple things "I" also want to add on  to this great informative piece by him as well is that the Raiders in their entire time in LA at the Coliseum,Dan Dierdorf remarked just last year that in his entire time as an NFL broadcaster on monday night football,that the Raiders NEVER had any homes games in LA the shown on the ABC network the entire time he was broadcasting from 1983 to 1992,that all of their games were always televised on the ROAD.He did not say why but the obvious reason was because they drew so poorly in LA and were never embraced.

The RAMS on the other hand,since THEY drew very well while in LA,they had MANY home games televised on monday night football since again,they DID draw very well.

They had many home games in LA shown on monday night football during the 70's and 80's.

Lastly and more importantly,contrary to the myth and propaganda that has been spread over the years by the LAMESTREAM media,Los Angeles  was actually in the top five in league attendance the majority of their time in LA.

here is the proof below in this link,here get educated.

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Official Site

as you can see from reading that graph,they indeed did for the majority of their time in LA,were always ranked in the top five in league attendance. wasnt till the early 90's came around when the bitch "who the fans BEGGED her to sell the team,"  ran the team into the ground that they did poorly and were not on par with the other  teams around the league.


they even set attendance records for NFL games.Here listen to this video clip by Al Michales who broadcast MANY Rams games in the LA coliseum.

a great listen.

and remember,with 55,000 season ticket holders purchased who can have up to EIGHT family members at games,you want to take the bet they all are going to go by themselves and many of them not have family members or friends on that season ticket package with them? I wouldnt.thats the ONLY way they would not sell out is if they all did not bring any family members along with them.I wouldnt take that bet if i were you.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.



Not overly excited about Deon Long..it seems he is on the injury list a lot. Don't get me wrong, Long is a very good player but doesn't seem to be on the field a lot. Could you tell me where you read that rumor?


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> talking more about the seahawks first opponent of the season,man its just not going to finally sink in that a dream has finally come true that they are really the LOS ANGELES Rams again  till the pre season  begins and i hear those magical words LOS ANGELES spoken..this is the first time where i wanted baseball season to just be over with already and the new football season to begin right now.these next five months are going to be the toughest months of my life to get through.lol



Have you started a LA Rams thread yet?


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not overly excited about Deon Long..it seems he is on the injury list a lot. Don't get me wrong, Long is a very good player but doesn't seem to be on the field a lot. Could you tell me where you read that rumor?
Click to expand...




antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some noise up here that the Hawks are interested in Howie Long's kid.
> 
> " *Your Seahawks are really going to struggle against the Rams on the road now*."  That remains to be seen.  It certainly won't be because of the travel.  What it does depend upon is if the Hawks show up with a decent O-Line.  If they do it's lights out Bubba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not overly excited about Deon Long..it seems he is on the injury list a lot. Don't get me wrong, Long is a very good player but doesn't seem to be on the field a lot. Could you tell me where you read that rumor?
Click to expand...


Seems like I got that info/rumor from several sources.  Radio talk..NFL shows...fan replies on various forums.  There is a lot of speculation going around this time of year.  I'm coming to the conclusion that he spends to much time injured as are others including John Clayton.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> With the football season over and done  with dont want to keep posting here on this thread until that first regular season game begins with pete the cheat and the hawks but since you mentioned you dont think they will sell out at the LA coliseum,I thought  you might find this post by an LA Ram fan I know very interesting and informative even if you are not a Rams fan since it is HIS words and not mine.
> 
> He pretty much debunks that myth that LA is not a football town and the skeptics who incredibly STILL have doubts that the NFL will do well in LA. they are so dense that they dont get it that it will do well as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS,nobody else.The Rams are the only team LA has a passion for and will ever embrace. Raiders and chargers failed,why would they be stupid enough to risk bringing in another team again since they are pushing for two teams.two teams has NEVER  worked,never will.
> 
> Anyways Huggy here is his informative post in closing out till next fall my proof that the NFL will succeed in LA as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS.He backs up what I said how the Raiders were never embraced in LA like the Rams were.. I think you will agree it is a very informative and interesting read.
> 
> What the person of this article fails to mention is, the NFL wasn't as popular 25 years ago as it is now. MLB was by and far the most popular league 25 to 30 years ago in this country. Also the Rams were being ran into the ground during that period intentionally by an owner who didn't give a fuck about this fan base. And was just bidding time before she could pull off one of the biggest heists in the history of the NFL. As for the Raiders, again, LA isn't and will never be a Raiders town. I don't give a fuck what any buffoon LA Raider fan has to say about that. Because, it's the truth!! That's one of the biggest reasons the Coliseum could never sellout!! Along with the fact that most LA Raider fans acted like neanderthals, with their me versus you venomous mentality that made a lot of fans not even bother going to the games. All you need to know about how pathetic LA Raider fans is this! After winning the Super Bowl in '83 with an Oakland built roster aside from Marcus Allen, the home opener the following season at the Coliseum drew a pitiful 45,000. Mind you, back in the early 80's the Coliseum had a capacity of 100,000. In closing, the NFL will be a booming success here in LA once again! From 1946-79 the Rams had one of the best home field advantages in the league, and moving to Anaheim ruined that!! Now that the franchise is once again in the county limits of Los Angeles, I'm willing to bet the fans here will embrace the Rams and give them the home field advantage they haven't seen since their first stint in the Coliseum back in the day.
> 
> 
> a couple things "I" also want to add on  to this great informative piece by him as well is that the Raiders in their entire time in LA at the Coliseum,Dan Dierdorf remarked just last year that in his entire time as an NFL broadcaster on monday night football,that the Raiders NEVER had any homes games in LA the shown on the ABC network the entire time he was broadcasting from 1983 to 1992,that all of their games were always televised on the ROAD.He did not say why but the obvious reason was because they drew so poorly in LA and were never embraced.
> 
> The RAMS on the other hand,since THEY drew very well while in LA,they had MANY home games televised on monday night football since again,they DID draw very well.
> 
> They had many home games in LA shown on monday night football during the 70's and 80's.
> 
> Lastly and more importantly,contrary to the myth and propaganda that has been spread over the years by the LAMESTREAM media,Los Angeles  was actually in the top five in league attendance the majority of their time in LA.
> 
> here is the proof below in this link,here get educated.
> 
> Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Official Site
> 
> as you can see from reading that graph,they indeed did for the majority of their time in LA,were always ranked in the top five in league attendance. wasnt till the early 90's came around when the bitch "who the fans BEGGED her to sell the team,"  ran the team into the ground that they did poorly and were not on par with the other  teams around the league.
> 
> 
> they even set attendance records for NFL games.Here listen to this video clip by Al Michales who broadcast MANY Rams games in the LA coliseum.
> 
> a great listen.
> 
> and remember,with 55,000 season ticket holders purchased who can have up to EIGHT family members at games,you want to take the bet they all are going to go by themselves and many of them not have family members or friends on that season ticket package with them? I wouldnt.thats the ONLY way they would not sell out is if they all did not bring any family members along with them.I wouldnt take that bet if i were you.




You are correct.  This is a Seahawks thread.  What you are still obssessing over I find amusing but seriously I have little interest in your Idea of what is an "interesting read".  The deal is and has been over for some time now.  Shouldn't you be more interested in what the Rams are doing to get to the playoffs this season?  THAT is what will be the deciding factor in the success or failure of the franchise.  The product is all that matters in the end.

With Seattle and AZ to contend with the Rams will have their hands full making a dent in the playoffs this season.  I wouldn't get too excited that the Hawks had a shitty O-Line last year and dumped two to the Rams.  It's the only fault that the Hawks need to clean up to have a VERY good team this year. 

The Rams had a great D-Line last season.  The Hawks know what they have to do to match up with the Rams to keep Wilson standing to make his reads and throws.  Carroll isn't a fool and Cables constant blabbering about how great his O-Line was going to be just put egg all over Pete's face several times last year.  This season I see Carroll making it his highest priority to have the best O-Line Allen and the Cap can afford on the field.  We cannot afford to play wait and see all season like last year on if Tom Cable's mysterious experiments come to fruition.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if the Hawks aquire some studs through free agency and the draft to gaurantee Wilson has time to throw this season from game one on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the football season over and done  with dont want to keep posting here on this thread until that first regular season game begins with pete the cheat and the hawks but since you mentioned you dont think they will sell out at the LA coliseum,I thought  you might find this post by an LA Ram fan I know very interesting and informative even if you are not a Rams fan since it is HIS words and not mine.
> 
> He pretty much debunks that myth that LA is not a football town and the skeptics who incredibly STILL have doubts that the NFL will do well in LA. they are so dense that they dont get it that it will do well as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS,nobody else.The Rams are the only team LA has a passion for and will ever embrace. Raiders and chargers failed,why would they be stupid enough to risk bringing in another team again since they are pushing for two teams.two teams has NEVER  worked,never will.
> 
> Anyways Huggy here is his informative post in closing out till next fall my proof that the NFL will succeed in LA as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS.He backs up what I said how the Raiders were never embraced in LA like the Rams were.. I think you will agree it is a very informative and interesting read.
> 
> What the person of this article fails to mention is, the NFL wasn't as popular 25 years ago as it is now. MLB was by and far the most popular league 25 to 30 years ago in this country. Also the Rams were being ran into the ground during that period intentionally by an owner who didn't give a fuck about this fan base. And was just bidding time before she could pull off one of the biggest heists in the history of the NFL. As for the Raiders, again, LA isn't and will never be a Raiders town. I don't give a fuck what any buffoon LA Raider fan has to say about that. Because, it's the truth!! That's one of the biggest reasons the Coliseum could never sellout!! Along with the fact that most LA Raider fans acted like neanderthals, with their me versus you venomous mentality that made a lot of fans not even bother going to the games. All you need to know about how pathetic LA Raider fans is this! After winning the Super Bowl in '83 with an Oakland built roster aside from Marcus Allen, the home opener the following season at the Coliseum drew a pitiful 45,000. Mind you, back in the early 80's the Coliseum had a capacity of 100,000. In closing, the NFL will be a booming success here in LA once again! From 1946-79 the Rams had one of the best home field advantages in the league, and moving to Anaheim ruined that!! Now that the franchise is once again in the county limits of Los Angeles, I'm willing to bet the fans here will embrace the Rams and give them the home field advantage they haven't seen since their first stint in the Coliseum back in the day.
> 
> 
> a couple things "I" also want to add on  to this great informative piece by him as well is that the Raiders in their entire time in LA at the Coliseum,Dan Dierdorf remarked just last year that in his entire time as an NFL broadcaster on monday night football,that the Raiders NEVER had any homes games in LA the shown on the ABC network the entire time he was broadcasting from 1983 to 1992,that all of their games were always televised on the ROAD.He did not say why but the obvious reason was because they drew so poorly in LA and were never embraced.
> 
> The RAMS on the other hand,since THEY drew very well while in LA,they had MANY home games televised on monday night football since again,they DID draw very well.
> 
> They had many home games in LA shown on monday night football during the 70's and 80's.
> 
> Lastly and more importantly,contrary to the myth and propaganda that has been spread over the years by the LAMESTREAM media,Los Angeles  was actually in the top five in league attendance the majority of their time in LA.
> 
> here is the proof below in this link,here get educated.
> 
> Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Official Site
> 
> as you can see from reading that graph,they indeed did for the majority of their time in LA,were always ranked in the top five in league attendance. wasnt till the early 90's came around when the bitch "who the fans BEGGED her to sell the team,"  ran the team into the ground that they did poorly and were not on par with the other  teams around the league.
> 
> 
> they even set attendance records for NFL games.Here listen to this video clip by Al Michales who broadcast MANY Rams games in the LA coliseum.
> 
> a great listen.
> 
> and remember,with 55,000 season ticket holders purchased who can have up to EIGHT family members at games,you want to take the bet they all are going to go by themselves and many of them not have family members or friends on that season ticket package with them? I wouldnt.thats the ONLY way they would not sell out is if they all did not bring any family members along with them.I wouldnt take that bet if i were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  This is a Seahawks thread.  What you are still obssessing over I find amusing but seriously I have little interest in your Idea of what is an "interesting read".  The deal is and has been over for some time now.  Shouldn't you be more interested in what the Rams are doing to get to the playoffs this season?  THAT is what will be the deciding factor in the success or failure of the franchise.  The product is all that matters in the end.
> 
> With Seattle and AZ to contend with the Rams will have their hands full making a dent in the playoffs this season.  I wouldn't get too excited that the Hawks had a shitty O-Line last year and dumped two to the Rams.  It's the only fault that the Hawks need to clean up to have a VERY good team this year.
> 
> The Rams had a great D-Line last season.  The Hawks know what they have to do to match up with the Rams to keep Wilson standing to make his reads and throws.  Carroll isn't a fool and Cables constant blabbering about how great his O-Line was going to be just put egg all over Pete's face several times last year.  This season I see Carroll making it his highest priority to have the best O-Line Allen and the Cap can afford on the field.  We cannot afford to play wait and see all season like last year on if Tom Cable's mysterious experiments come to fruition.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if the Hawks aquire some studs through free agency and the draft to gaurantee Wilson has time to throw this season from game one on.
Click to expand...


I could care less if the Rams win or lose,I am just beyond elated obviously that they are FINALLY back where they belong.

I just always loved watching them ONLY to look at their uniform colors,easily the coolest in the world bar none with the Chargers ones from the 80's a close second.

the NFL is never going to want to lose the LA market again so they are a lock for life now.

Funny the logic of you Seahawks fans.,YOU brought up how you dont think they will sell out for the SEAHAWKS opener and when I provide facts that it would be foolish to bet against that,you have no interest in looking at it which is typical with you of course so thats no surprise.

just proves as always if it does not go along with your own warped views,same as antiquity troll,you wont look at the facts.

thank god all seahawk fans arent ignorant and arrogant as you and antiquity troll are.

since this is indeed a Seahawks thread, "I" wasnt grasping at straws and getting desperate about the Rams coming back as you rambled on about once,YOU however are desperate and grasping at straws still to this day trying to convince yourself that pete the cheat carrol did not take a payoff to throw the superbowl for the SEAHAWKS to lose STILL in denial mode about that to this day .

More on the Seahawks and the corruption of the NFL.since this is indeed a Seahawks thread,the evidence in this video here cannot be refuted that NFL playoff games are rigged and they rigged it for the Seahawks to win that game against the 49ers.

They wanted to see the best offense play against the best defense in the superbowl and as the evidence in this video proves,they indeed rigged this game for the Seahawks to win.

I had my doubts about the Seahawks winning this game back then as you recall and as this video confirms,had that game been called FAIRLY,there is no way in hell the Seahawks would have won that game.

I dont know why I bother showing you this video since we both know you wont watch it.I showed it to  you once before asking you to talk about the facts mentioned in  this video about this SEAHAWKS game,but typical of you,you ignored it which is what i am guessing you will do AGAIN as well.

.

the one thing this video got wrong was saying players and coachs are not involved,only the officials.Pete the cheat and SOME of the other coachs like Belicheat are involved as well obviously.some being the key word,not all.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the football season over and done  with dont want to keep posting here on this thread until that first regular season game begins with pete the cheat and the hawks but since you mentioned you dont think they will sell out at the LA coliseum,I thought  you might find this post by an LA Ram fan I know very interesting and informative even if you are not a Rams fan since it is HIS words and not mine.
> 
> He pretty much debunks that myth that LA is not a football town and the skeptics who incredibly STILL have doubts that the NFL will do well in LA. they are so dense that they dont get it that it will do well as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS,nobody else.The Rams are the only team LA has a passion for and will ever embrace. Raiders and chargers failed,why would they be stupid enough to risk bringing in another team again since they are pushing for two teams.two teams has NEVER  worked,never will.
> 
> Anyways Huggy here is his informative post in closing out till next fall my proof that the NFL will succeed in LA as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS.He backs up what I said how the Raiders were never embraced in LA like the Rams were.. I think you will agree it is a very informative and interesting read.
> 
> What the person of this article fails to mention is, the NFL wasn't as popular 25 years ago as it is now. MLB was by and far the most popular league 25 to 30 years ago in this country. Also the Rams were being ran into the ground during that period intentionally by an owner who didn't give a fuck about this fan base. And was just bidding time before she could pull off one of the biggest heists in the history of the NFL. As for the Raiders, again, LA isn't and will never be a Raiders town. I don't give a fuck what any buffoon LA Raider fan has to say about that. Because, it's the truth!! That's one of the biggest reasons the Coliseum could never sellout!! Along with the fact that most LA Raider fans acted like neanderthals, with their me versus you venomous mentality that made a lot of fans not even bother going to the games. All you need to know about how pathetic LA Raider fans is this! After winning the Super Bowl in '83 with an Oakland built roster aside from Marcus Allen, the home opener the following season at the Coliseum drew a pitiful 45,000. Mind you, back in the early 80's the Coliseum had a capacity of 100,000. In closing, the NFL will be a booming success here in LA once again! From 1946-79 the Rams had one of the best home field advantages in the league, and moving to Anaheim ruined that!! Now that the franchise is once again in the county limits of Los Angeles, I'm willing to bet the fans here will embrace the Rams and give them the home field advantage they haven't seen since their first stint in the Coliseum back in the day.
> 
> 
> a couple things "I" also want to add on  to this great informative piece by him as well is that the Raiders in their entire time in LA at the Coliseum,Dan Dierdorf remarked just last year that in his entire time as an NFL broadcaster on monday night football,that the Raiders NEVER had any homes games in LA the shown on the ABC network the entire time he was broadcasting from 1983 to 1992,that all of their games were always televised on the ROAD.He did not say why but the obvious reason was because they drew so poorly in LA and were never embraced.
> 
> The RAMS on the other hand,since THEY drew very well while in LA,they had MANY home games televised on monday night football since again,they DID draw very well.
> 
> They had many home games in LA shown on monday night football during the 70's and 80's.
> 
> Lastly and more importantly,contrary to the myth and propaganda that has been spread over the years by the LAMESTREAM media,Los Angeles  was actually in the top five in league attendance the majority of their time in LA.
> 
> here is the proof below in this link,here get educated.
> 
> Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Official Site
> 
> as you can see from reading that graph,they indeed did for the majority of their time in LA,were always ranked in the top five in league attendance. wasnt till the early 90's came around when the bitch "who the fans BEGGED her to sell the team,"  ran the team into the ground that they did poorly and were not on par with the other  teams around the league.
> 
> 
> they even set attendance records for NFL games.Here listen to this video clip by Al Michales who broadcast MANY Rams games in the LA coliseum.
> 
> a great listen.
> 
> and remember,with 55,000 season ticket holders purchased who can have up to EIGHT family members at games,you want to take the bet they all are going to go by themselves and many of them not have family members or friends on that season ticket package with them? I wouldnt.thats the ONLY way they would not sell out is if they all did not bring any family members along with them.I wouldnt take that bet if i were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  This is a Seahawks thread.  What you are still obssessing over I find amusing but seriously I have little interest in your Idea of what is an "interesting read".  The deal is and has been over for some time now.  Shouldn't you be more interested in what the Rams are doing to get to the playoffs this season?  THAT is what will be the deciding factor in the success or failure of the franchise.  The product is all that matters in the end.
> 
> With Seattle and AZ to contend with the Rams will have their hands full making a dent in the playoffs this season.  I wouldn't get too excited that the Hawks had a shitty O-Line last year and dumped two to the Rams.  It's the only fault that the Hawks need to clean up to have a VERY good team this year.
> 
> The Rams had a great D-Line last season.  The Hawks know what they have to do to match up with the Rams to keep Wilson standing to make his reads and throws.  Carroll isn't a fool and Cables constant blabbering about how great his O-Line was going to be just put egg all over Pete's face several times last year.  This season I see Carroll making it his highest priority to have the best O-Line Allen and the Cap can afford on the field.  We cannot afford to play wait and see all season like last year on if Tom Cable's mysterious experiments come to fruition.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if the Hawks aquire some studs through free agency and the draft to gaurantee Wilson has time to throw this season from game one on.
Click to expand...


Todd (7-9) Fisher is a coach I can't get excited about, he beat Seattle twice and Arizona but that was it. Keanum as a starting QB? Rams have a long way to go before they contend or are relevant.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the football season over and done  with dont want to keep posting here on this thread until that first regular season game begins with pete the cheat and the hawks but since you mentioned you dont think they will sell out at the LA coliseum,I thought  you might find this post by an LA Ram fan I know very interesting and informative even if you are not a Rams fan since it is HIS words and not mine.
> 
> He pretty much debunks that myth that LA is not a football town and the skeptics who incredibly STILL have doubts that the NFL will do well in LA. they are so dense that they dont get it that it will do well as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS,nobody else.The Rams are the only team LA has a passion for and will ever embrace. Raiders and chargers failed,why would they be stupid enough to risk bringing in another team again since they are pushing for two teams.two teams has NEVER  worked,never will.
> 
> Anyways Huggy here is his informative post in closing out till next fall my proof that the NFL will succeed in LA as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS.He backs up what I said how the Raiders were never embraced in LA like the Rams were.. I think you will agree it is a very informative and interesting read.
> 
> What the person of this article fails to mention is, the NFL wasn't as popular 25 years ago as it is now. MLB was by and far the most popular league 25 to 30 years ago in this country. Also the Rams were being ran into the ground during that period intentionally by an owner who didn't give a fuck about this fan base. And was just bidding time before she could pull off one of the biggest heists in the history of the NFL. As for the Raiders, again, LA isn't and will never be a Raiders town. I don't give a fuck what any buffoon LA Raider fan has to say about that. Because, it's the truth!! That's one of the biggest reasons the Coliseum could never sellout!! Along with the fact that most LA Raider fans acted like neanderthals, with their me versus you venomous mentality that made a lot of fans not even bother going to the games. All you need to know about how pathetic LA Raider fans is this! After winning the Super Bowl in '83 with an Oakland built roster aside from Marcus Allen, the home opener the following season at the Coliseum drew a pitiful 45,000. Mind you, back in the early 80's the Coliseum had a capacity of 100,000. In closing, the NFL will be a booming success here in LA once again! From 1946-79 the Rams had one of the best home field advantages in the league, and moving to Anaheim ruined that!! Now that the franchise is once again in the county limits of Los Angeles, I'm willing to bet the fans here will embrace the Rams and give them the home field advantage they haven't seen since their first stint in the Coliseum back in the day.
> 
> 
> a couple things "I" also want to add on  to this great informative piece by him as well is that the Raiders in their entire time in LA at the Coliseum,Dan Dierdorf remarked just last year that in his entire time as an NFL broadcaster on monday night football,that the Raiders NEVER had any homes games in LA the shown on the ABC network the entire time he was broadcasting from 1983 to 1992,that all of their games were always televised on the ROAD.He did not say why but the obvious reason was because they drew so poorly in LA and were never embraced.
> 
> The RAMS on the other hand,since THEY drew very well while in LA,they had MANY home games televised on monday night football since again,they DID draw very well.
> 
> They had many home games in LA shown on monday night football during the 70's and 80's.
> 
> Lastly and more importantly,contrary to the myth and propaganda that has been spread over the years by the LAMESTREAM media,Los Angeles  was actually in the top five in league attendance the majority of their time in LA.
> 
> here is the proof below in this link,here get educated.
> 
> Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Official Site
> 
> as you can see from reading that graph,they indeed did for the majority of their time in LA,were always ranked in the top five in league attendance. wasnt till the early 90's came around when the bitch "who the fans BEGGED her to sell the team,"  ran the team into the ground that they did poorly and were not on par with the other  teams around the league.
> 
> 
> they even set attendance records for NFL games.Here listen to this video clip by Al Michales who broadcast MANY Rams games in the LA coliseum.
> 
> a great listen.
> 
> and remember,with 55,000 season ticket holders purchased who can have up to EIGHT family members at games,you want to take the bet they all are going to go by themselves and many of them not have family members or friends on that season ticket package with them? I wouldnt.thats the ONLY way they would not sell out is if they all did not bring any family members along with them.I wouldnt take that bet if i were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  This is a Seahawks thread.  What you are still obssessing over I find amusing but seriously I have little interest in your Idea of what is an "interesting read".  The deal is and has been over for some time now.  Shouldn't you be more interested in what the Rams are doing to get to the playoffs this season?  THAT is what will be the deciding factor in the success or failure of the franchise.  The product is all that matters in the end.
> 
> With Seattle and AZ to contend with the Rams will have their hands full making a dent in the playoffs this season.  I wouldn't get too excited that the Hawks had a shitty O-Line last year and dumped two to the Rams.  It's the only fault that the Hawks need to clean up to have a VERY good team this year.
> 
> The Rams had a great D-Line last season.  The Hawks know what they have to do to match up with the Rams to keep Wilson standing to make his reads and throws.  Carroll isn't a fool and Cables constant blabbering about how great his O-Line was going to be just put egg all over Pete's face several times last year.  This season I see Carroll making it his highest priority to have the best O-Line Allen and the Cap can afford on the field.  We cannot afford to play wait and see all season like last year on if Tom Cable's mysterious experiments come to fruition.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if the Hawks aquire some studs through free agency and the draft to gaurantee Wilson has time to throw this season from game one on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less if the Rams win or lose,I am just beyond elated obviously that they are FINALLY back where they belong.
> 
> I just always loved watching them ONLY to look at their uniform colors,easily the coolest in the world bar none with the Chargers ones from the 80's a close second.
> 
> the NFL is never going to want to lose the LA market again so they are a lock for life now.
> 
> Funny the logic of you Seahawks fans.,YOU brought up how you dont think they will sell out for the SEAHAWKS opener and when I provide facts that it would be foolish to bet against that,you have no interest in looking at it which is typical with you of course so thats no surprise.
> 
> just proves as always if it does not go along with your own warped views,same as antiquity troll,you wont look at the facts.
> 
> thank god all seahawk fans arent ignorant and arrogant as you and antiquity troll are.
> 
> since this is indeed a Seahawks thread, "I" wasnt grasping at straws and getting desperate about the Rams coming back as you rambled on about once,YOU however are desperate and grasping at straws still to this day trying to convince yourself that pete the cheat carrol did not take a payoff to throw the superbowl for the SEAHAWKS to lose STILL in denial mode about that to this day .
> 
> More on the Seahawks and the corruption of the NFL.since this is indeed a Seahawks thread,the evidence in this video here cannot be refuted that NFL playoff games are rigged and they rigged it for the Seahawks to win that game against the 49ers.
> 
> They wanted to see the best offense play against the best defense in the superbowl and as the evidence in this video proves,they indeed rigged this game for the Seahawks to win.
> 
> I had my doubts about the Seahawks winning this game back then as you recall and as this video confirms,had that game been called FAIRLY,there is no way in hell the Seahawks would have won that game.
> 
> I dont know why I bother showing you this video since we both know you wont watch it.I showed it to  you once before asking you to talk about the facts mentioned in  this video about this SEAHAWKS game,but typical of you,you ignored it which is what i am guessing you will do AGAIN as well.
> 
> .
> 
> the one thing this video got wrong was saying players and coachs are not involved,only the officials.Pete the cheat and SOME of the other coachs like Belicheat are involved as well obviously.some being the key word,not all.
Click to expand...


Solly Chawlee... I'm getting some interference in your video playback.  It doesn't load.  Been having some problems with my laptop recently so the problem could be on my end.  Going out Thursday to RePC to score a new/used puter.  I think this ones had it.

So fortunately for me the football gods have decreed that I will not see your conspiracy video.  It's totally out of my hands.  

As for an opinion as to Carroll throwing the loss in the SB I might ask to what end?  He is already one of the highest paid coaches and probably would get anything he wanted within reason from Paul Allen.  Do you REALLY think the money it would take to intice Carroll into the dark side would go un-noticed by Allen and his corporation?  I'm not sure I would want to risk the wrath of one of the wealthiest men onthe planet by snatching his second SB ring practically right off his finger...for WHAT?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the football season over and done  with dont want to keep posting here on this thread until that first regular season game begins with pete the cheat and the hawks but since you mentioned you dont think they will sell out at the LA coliseum,I thought  you might find this post by an LA Ram fan I know very interesting and informative even if you are not a Rams fan since it is HIS words and not mine.
> 
> He pretty much debunks that myth that LA is not a football town and the skeptics who incredibly STILL have doubts that the NFL will do well in LA. they are so dense that they dont get it that it will do well as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS,nobody else.The Rams are the only team LA has a passion for and will ever embrace. Raiders and chargers failed,why would they be stupid enough to risk bringing in another team again since they are pushing for two teams.two teams has NEVER  worked,never will.
> 
> Anyways Huggy here is his informative post in closing out till next fall my proof that the NFL will succeed in LA as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS.He backs up what I said how the Raiders were never embraced in LA like the Rams were.. I think you will agree it is a very informative and interesting read.
> 
> What the person of this article fails to mention is, the NFL wasn't as popular 25 years ago as it is now. MLB was by and far the most popular league 25 to 30 years ago in this country. Also the Rams were being ran into the ground during that period intentionally by an owner who didn't give a fuck about this fan base. And was just bidding time before she could pull off one of the biggest heists in the history of the NFL. As for the Raiders, again, LA isn't and will never be a Raiders town. I don't give a fuck what any buffoon LA Raider fan has to say about that. Because, it's the truth!! That's one of the biggest reasons the Coliseum could never sellout!! Along with the fact that most LA Raider fans acted like neanderthals, with their me versus you venomous mentality that made a lot of fans not even bother going to the games. All you need to know about how pathetic LA Raider fans is this! After winning the Super Bowl in '83 with an Oakland built roster aside from Marcus Allen, the home opener the following season at the Coliseum drew a pitiful 45,000. Mind you, back in the early 80's the Coliseum had a capacity of 100,000. In closing, the NFL will be a booming success here in LA once again! From 1946-79 the Rams had one of the best home field advantages in the league, and moving to Anaheim ruined that!! Now that the franchise is once again in the county limits of Los Angeles, I'm willing to bet the fans here will embrace the Rams and give them the home field advantage they haven't seen since their first stint in the Coliseum back in the day.
> 
> 
> a couple things "I" also want to add on  to this great informative piece by him as well is that the Raiders in their entire time in LA at the Coliseum,Dan Dierdorf remarked just last year that in his entire time as an NFL broadcaster on monday night football,that the Raiders NEVER had any homes games in LA the shown on the ABC network the entire time he was broadcasting from 1983 to 1992,that all of their games were always televised on the ROAD.He did not say why but the obvious reason was because they drew so poorly in LA and were never embraced.
> 
> The RAMS on the other hand,since THEY drew very well while in LA,they had MANY home games televised on monday night football since again,they DID draw very well.
> 
> They had many home games in LA shown on monday night football during the 70's and 80's.
> 
> Lastly and more importantly,contrary to the myth and propaganda that has been spread over the years by the LAMESTREAM media,Los Angeles  was actually in the top five in league attendance the majority of their time in LA.
> 
> here is the proof below in this link,here get educated.
> 
> Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Official Site
> 
> as you can see from reading that graph,they indeed did for the majority of their time in LA,were always ranked in the top five in league attendance. wasnt till the early 90's came around when the bitch "who the fans BEGGED her to sell the team,"  ran the team into the ground that they did poorly and were not on par with the other  teams around the league.
> 
> 
> they even set attendance records for NFL games.Here listen to this video clip by Al Michales who broadcast MANY Rams games in the LA coliseum.
> 
> a great listen.
> 
> and remember,with 55,000 season ticket holders purchased who can have up to EIGHT family members at games,you want to take the bet they all are going to go by themselves and many of them not have family members or friends on that season ticket package with them? I wouldnt.thats the ONLY way they would not sell out is if they all did not bring any family members along with them.I wouldnt take that bet if i were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  This is a Seahawks thread.  What you are still obssessing over I find amusing but seriously I have little interest in your Idea of what is an "interesting read".  The deal is and has been over for some time now.  Shouldn't you be more interested in what the Rams are doing to get to the playoffs this season?  THAT is what will be the deciding factor in the success or failure of the franchise.  The product is all that matters in the end.
> 
> With Seattle and AZ to contend with the Rams will have their hands full making a dent in the playoffs this season.  I wouldn't get too excited that the Hawks had a shitty O-Line last year and dumped two to the Rams.  It's the only fault that the Hawks need to clean up to have a VERY good team this year.
> 
> The Rams had a great D-Line last season.  The Hawks know what they have to do to match up with the Rams to keep Wilson standing to make his reads and throws.  Carroll isn't a fool and Cables constant blabbering about how great his O-Line was going to be just put egg all over Pete's face several times last year.  This season I see Carroll making it his highest priority to have the best O-Line Allen and the Cap can afford on the field.  We cannot afford to play wait and see all season like last year on if Tom Cable's mysterious experiments come to fruition.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if the Hawks aquire some studs through free agency and the draft to gaurantee Wilson has time to throw this season from game one on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Todd (7-9) Fisher is a coach I can't get excited about, he beat Seattle twice and Arizona but that was it. Keanum as a starting QB? Rams have a long way to go before they contend or are relevant.
Click to expand...


They as Seattle scored great running backs last season.  That is something to build on.  Todd Gurly is a fantastic RB and KO return guy.  The Rams have potential.  Keenum played better than his weight class last season.   I am curious if he can keep it up now that there is a book on him.

Fischer liikes to use tricks and gadgets but he may have run out of those as he has used just about every trick in the book.  Many of the Ram's wins came on the difference  the trick plays entered into the game's outcome.  I doubt Fischer's trick bag will be very successful this season.


----------



## Kat

hmmmm  
Since the Seahawks are one of the better teams in the NFL I thought I would come over here and see what was being talked about still.

As passionate as the Rams fans are I am sure they will be filling the stadium once again, since they moved....should be an interesting year coming up.


----------



## antiquity

You are probably right..the Rams will fill their stadium for a couple of years and like all the other NFL teams that have passed through LA the people will lose interest after a time. Los Angles in not much of a football city as there are too many Latinos who are more into soccer and drugs than American football.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> You are probably right..the Rams will fill their stadium for a couple of years and like all the other NFL teams that have passed through LA the people will lose interest after a time. Los Angles in not much of a football city as there are too many Latinos who are more into soccer and drugs than American football.



Ok Donald Trump.  

I do wonder how well the fans will stick behind the Rams if they don't start winning fairly quickly.  There's a reason LA couldn't hold onto the NFL teams that were there, despite being such a large media market.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right..the Rams will fill their stadium for a couple of years and like all the other NFL teams that have passed through LA the people will lose interest after a time. Los Angles in not much of a football city as there are too many Latinos who are more into soccer and drugs than American football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Donald Trump.
> 
> I do wonder how well the fans will stick behind the Rams if they don't start winning fairly quickly.  There's a reason LA couldn't hold onto the NFL teams that were there, despite being such a large media market.
Click to expand...


I really wanted to leave and move on from this Rams talk since this is a Seahawks thread but i see you guys are not letting it go.lol

That being the case,wonder no more.He is showing off his clueless ramblings about LA not being a football town as always I see. I told him this once before but he ignored it same as he did on my facts the Rams were coming back  so he wont remember these facts once again I guarantee.

Maybe YOU will I can only hope cause i really hate having to repeat facts again  just to watch them go ignored which is pretty much why i dont bother with him anymore.lol.

Here are the facts that prove his clueless ramblings to be just that.facts he of course will forget cause he will ignore them same as he always does when you try and have a discussion with him.Here is hoping you dont do the same.

Lets look at the three NFL teams that have been in LA,the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers.

fact#1.
The Chargers were in LA for one year when they first merged from the AFL into the NFL. The reason they left and moved to San Diego in the first place was because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance numbers.

Despite the fact they finished the season with an 8-4 record and made it to the playoffs losing the  divisonal round to the Houston Oilers in 1960 they only averaged crowds of just over 11,000 for their games.

The Rams on the other hand,that same year they had just the opposite record having a losing season going 4-8. Guess what THEIR average attendance numbers were that season despite that bad year? they averaged crowds that were over 77,000 for their home games. Not a sellout obviously but they did as well as anybody else in the league. so much for the myth that LA does not support winners and are fair weather football  fans.

Fact#2. As I already mentioned,the fact the Rams have been so horrible with like 15 straight losing seasons in a row,the fact that LOS ANGELES Ram fans showed up in the THOUSANDS in san diego for the chargers/Rams game outnumbering Charger fans in 2014 debunks that myth as well that they  dont support winners. especially since they have had to cheer on a team clear across the country the last 20 years.

Fact#3. LA's second team the Raiders. Despite winning the superbowl the previous year their last year in Oakland,their very first year in LA,they only drew a little over 42,000 fans for their first home opener there.You would think a city that allegedly only supports winners would have sold out that game.so much for the myth they only support winners.

Then the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the following year for their home opener,they only drew a little over 44,00 fans for the opener.

The Rams on the other hand that same season in their season home opener,had a standing room only crowd of over 65,000.

The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but obviously nobody in LA cared.so much for the myth that LA only supports winners.

I VIVIDLY remember several times over the years watching Raider games in LA when they would face the Broncos and on sundays,that stadium would be half empty all the time. LA never embraced the Raiders as they did the Rams as my pesky little facts prove.

Yeah there IS a reason that LA did not hold on to two of their teams."Chargers dont count since they were there only one year."

The REASON that LA did not hold onto two of their  teams is not because of poor play on the field but because of two incompetent asshole owners that nobody in LA wanted to have anything to do with.

Everybody in LA knew that asshole Al Davis was just biding his time before he moved back to Oakland.

Same with the Rams.Ram fans hated the OWNER,that evil woman,not the team.they did not stop showing up because of poor play on the field.they stopped showing up to games because they hated that asshole bitch owner.they BEGGED her to sell the team after she purposely ran them into the ground so she could claim bad fan support to justify their move out of LA after she traded away Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene and other LA Ram greats.Got it? good. you learned something for the day.

Now PLEASE stop listening to that nonsense and garbage propaganda the media has spread over the years  that LA does not support winners in football.Thats not too much to ask for is it?

Because I REALLY get tired of REPEATING over and over just to watch it go ignored,that LA WILL support NFL football as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS and nobody else.LA has always been Rams country and always will.If the NFL is wise and just leaves it at one team the Rams,then the NFL will succeed in LA.If they try and bring the Chargers in next year to join them,as history has proved,wont matter even if they win,nobody will go watch the chargers as they found out once before.they better not ignore history.

The Raiders will never be allowed back to LA so that will never happen.The owners dont want a Davis owned Raiders franchise in LA.

Now that LA has an OWNER that they can get behind,they WILL get behind the Rams even in the bad years.Only an idiot would think otherwise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Okay now that THAT has been settled and cleared up that the LAMESTREAM media has spread garbage over the years that LA does not support winners,that they WILL support NFL football as long as it is ONLY THE RAMS AND NOBODY ELSE. Lets move on. There IS a Rams thread you know if you cant let it go you know?  as I wanted to.

Here.

I was trying to get a discussion of this SEAHAWKS game that took place between the SEAHAWKS and 49ers in the playoffs.I had serious doubts back then that the Seahawks would beat them in that game and for very good reason.they entered the playoffs playing very poorly,had this game been officiated FAIRLY by the officials,there is no way in hell the seahawks would have ever won this game.

the proof is in the pudding in this video.these facts cannot be debunked that NFL games are rigged and this game was rigged for the seawhawks to get to the superbowl because they wanted a matchup  of the best defense against the best offense that year so these corrupt officials made sure the Seahawks would win this game.

This game only takes 15 minutes to watch so I KNOW you have 15 minutes you can spare.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right..the Rams will fill their stadium for a couple of years and like all the other NFL teams that have passed through LA the people will lose interest after a time. Los Angles in not much of a football city as there are too many Latinos who are more into soccer and drugs than American football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Donald Trump.
> 
> I do wonder how well the fans will stick behind the Rams if they don't start winning fairly quickly.  There's a reason LA couldn't hold onto the NFL teams that were there, despite being such a large media market.
Click to expand...


The LA market is fickle, they couldn't keep the Chargers, the Rams or the Raiders, despite the fact they had a large population base to pull from. The Lakers, the Dodgers, the Kings all grabbed the hearts of LA, yet the Rams never seemed to get traction. Hell, UCLA and USC had great football fans but no one paid much attention to the Rams. 

Today I think we will see the Hollywood elite show up at Ram games today, not that the care or know what the hell a football is, but it will be an in thing. Magic has his tickets and is pumped, yet Keenum and Foles are your QB's? The defense is losing some free agents and Fisher can't get a team to finish .500. What the hell is 
Magic pumped up about? 7-9?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right..the Rams will fill their stadium for a couple of years and like all the other NFL teams that have passed through LA the people will lose interest after a time. Los Angles in not much of a football city as there are too many Latinos who are more into soccer and drugs than American football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Donald Trump.
> 
> I do wonder how well the fans will stick behind the Rams if they don't start winning fairly quickly.  There's a reason LA couldn't hold onto the NFL teams that were there, despite being such a large media market.
Click to expand...


one other thing I wanted to comment on from yesterday in my reply to this BS post of yours Montrovant of blaming LA for losing two teams instead of putting the blame where it rightfully belongs on two imcompetent bastard evil  owners who ran their teams into the ground, "Like I said,the chokeland faiders were never embraced in LA when they were there,they ALWAYS had half empty stadiums all the time even when they would win,not the case with the Rams at all,NOBODY in LA gave a rats about the Raiders as I just proved and the Rams left because the evil slut bitch ran them into the ground on purpose.the fans hated the OWNER,not the team." 

you are talking about the wrong city when talking about a city in california whos fans will lose interest in pro football.lol

LA has such passion for the Rams and have been so starved to have them back large crowds will never be a problem with them again especially since football has replaced baseball as the americans favorite national pasttime and is so much bigger now than 30 years ago  and with an owner they are behind now,that stadium will be one of the toughest home field crowds in the NFL once again as it was back in the days at the LA coliseum.

LA will have large packed stadium crowds for YEARS to come,however YOUR team the 49ers,since they are your team,thats the city you should be worried about on fans packing them in to see games. Take a look at this photo below. This is a game early in the fourth quarter.






Moving to santa clara was the BIGGEST most idiotic thing for the 49ers to do because I have spoken to dozens of niner fans that grew up in san fran who had season tickets who no longer support them anymore for giving them the middle finger and leaving their city and I commend them for that.I would so the same. some have become Raider fans as a result.

moving to santa clara was so asinine because the die hard fans they dont support them anymore.Its mostly suites with the big bucks who have suites they rent  that go to the games and they dont come back till the middle of the fourth quarter after halftime as you can see from this photo.the proof is in the pudding.

Oh and it has nothing to do with them being bad why their games are so empty.the past 10 years or so when alex smith was the QB in san fran before Harbaugh arrived,when they were horrible all those years,49er faithful STILL packed them in. they dont have large crowds anymore because they made the mistake of catering to the big wigs in business suites going after corporate dollars and disregarding the loyal blue collar workers and they are paying for it dearly as you can see.

many of the SF fans said fuck you to jeff york and I commend them for that.


----------



## antiquity

I get it...you are blasting the former owners of varies football teams in LA for running down varies teams (Rams, Chargers, Raiders) into the ground....but you have been blasting the St Louis Rams ownership for years for running their team into the ground....priceless.
What makes you think that same St Louis ownership won't continue to do the same thing when the Rams are back in LA? You are delusional.

Do you possibly think supporting a winning 49ers team for a number of years and seeing them decline wouldn't be a reason for a lack of fan support last season might be a reason? I can understand losing San Francisco fans due to the distance of travel but most of the fan lost should be made up by a new fan base in the surrounding San Clara area.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> I get it...you are blasting the former owners of varies football teams in LA for running down varies teams (Rams, Chargers, Raiders) into the ground....but you have been blasting the St Louis Rams ownership for years for running their team into the ground....priceless.
> What makes you think that same St Louis ownership won't continue to do the same thing when the Rams are back in LA? You are delusional.
> 
> Do you possibly think supporting a winning 49ers team for a number of years and seeing them decline wouldn't be a reason for a lack of fan support last season might be a reason? I can understand losing San Francisco fans due to the distance of travel but most of the fan lost should be made up by a new fan base in the surrounding San Clara area.



I find it odd that the seats up close to the field on or near the 50 yard line are the ones most vacant.  I cannot believe THOSE seats are not owned by anyone.  There are a lot of wealthy people and businesses in the region.  
WOW.  Two shitty seasons and the 9ers franchise is in the toilet!

I had no idea it was that bad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it...you are blasting the former owners of varies football teams in LA for running down varies teams (Rams, Chargers, Raiders) into the ground....but you have been blasting the St Louis Rams ownership for years for running their team into the ground....priceless.
> What makes you think that same St Louis ownership won't continue to do the same thing when the Rams are back in LA? You are delusional.
> 
> Do you possibly think supporting a winning 49ers team for a number of years and seeing them decline wouldn't be a reason for a lack of fan support last season might be a reason? I can understand losing San Francisco fans due to the distance of travel but most of the fan lost should be made up by a new fan base in the surrounding San Clara area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd that the seats up close to the field on or near the 50 yard line are the ones most vacant.  I cannot believe THOSE seats are not owned by anyone.  There are a lot of wealthy people and businesses in the region.
> WOW.  Two shitty seasons and the 9ers franchise is in the toilet!
> 
> I had no idea it was that bad.
Click to expand...


well NOW you do. Oh and dont think for a second that winning will change anything at all even if they become a superbowl contender.

They will experience the exact same thing the Raiders did while they were in LA.

The SANTA CLARA 49ers will also experience the exact  same thing the Chargers did when they were in LA where despite being a playoff contender their one year there, they had tiny crowds of just over 11,000 which is why they moved to SD.

Even becoming a superbowl contender wont mean a single thing  for the 49ers in the years ahead same as it did not for the Raiders when they were in LA since as I said,they are catering only to the suites,the big wig corporations with the big dollars who dont care about the game and disregarding the blue collar workers,the 49er faithful in SF who always turned out and packed the stadium in SF. way to go Jeff York, You have lost thousands of 49 faithful who have turned and become Raider fans instead.

SANTA CLARA is going to replace st louis as the new city where the opposing fans will always greatly outnumber the home team fans.

you probably have noticed that already yourself from watching the Seahawks games there.


----------



## Alex.

It will be good just to have more competition in the region. The fans will create their own excitement should be fun to


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> I get it...you are blasting the former owners of varies football teams in LA for running down varies teams (Rams, Chargers, Raiders) into the ground....but you have been blasting the St Louis Rams ownership for years for running their team into the ground....priceless.
> What makes you think that same St Louis ownership won't continue to do the same thing when the Rams are back in LA? You are delusional.
> 
> Do you possibly think supporting a winning 49ers team for a number of years and seeing them decline wouldn't be a reason for a lack of fan support last season might be a reason? I can understand losing San Francisco fans due to the distance of travel but most of the fan lost should be made up by a new fan base in the surrounding San Clara area.



It's a hoax. Here are the attendance figures for the NFL. They were 12th in attendance and filled the stadium to 103% of capacity. 

The Rams the last 5 years in LA rated no better than 22nd out of 28 teams. The last couple years they were last. Why keep a team there? 

2015 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN

Photoshopped picture?  Something is fishy.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it...you are blasting the former owners of varies football teams in LA for running down varies teams (Rams, Chargers, Raiders) into the ground....but you have been blasting the St Louis Rams ownership for years for running their team into the ground....priceless.
> What makes you think that same St Louis ownership won't continue to do the same thing when the Rams are back in LA? You are delusional.
> 
> Do you possibly think supporting a winning 49ers team for a number of years and seeing them decline wouldn't be a reason for a lack of fan support last season might be a reason? I can understand losing San Francisco fans due to the distance of travel but most of the fan lost should be made up by a new fan base in the surrounding San Clara area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd that the seats up close to the field on or near the 50 yard line are the ones most vacant.  I cannot believe THOSE seats are not owned by anyone.  There are a lot of wealthy people and businesses in the region.
> WOW.  Two shitty seasons and the 9ers franchise is in the toilet!
> 
> I had no idea it was that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well NOW you do. Oh and dont think for a second that winning will change anything at all even if they become a superbowl contender.
> 
> They will experience the exact same thing the Raiders did while they were in LA.
> 
> The SANTA CLARA 49ers will also experience the exact  same thing the Chargers did when they were in LA where despite being a playoff contender their one year there, they had tiny crowds of just over 11,000 which is why they moved to SD.
> 
> Even becoming a superbowl contender wont mean a single thing  for the 49ers in the years ahead same as it did not for the Raiders when they were in LA since as I said,they are catering only to the suites,the big wig corporations with the big dollars who dont care about the game and disregarding the blue collar workers,the 49er faithful in SF who always turned out and packed the stadium in SF. way to go Jeff York, You have lost thousands of 49 faithful who have turned and become Raider fans instead.
> 
> SANTA CLARA is going to replace st louis as the new city where the opposing fans will always greatly outnumber the home team fans.
> 
> you probably have noticed that already yourself from watching the Seahawks games there.
Click to expand...


No...Honestly I didn't even give it a second thought.  I figured that the new stadium would just take a while to sell out.  BUT I bet all those excellent seats won't be unused when the Hawks go there.  It will be just like an extra home game for Seattle.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it...you are blasting the former owners of varies football teams in LA for running down varies teams (Rams, Chargers, Raiders) into the ground....but you have been blasting the St Louis Rams ownership for years for running their team into the ground....priceless.
> What makes you think that same St Louis ownership won't continue to do the same thing when the Rams are back in LA? You are delusional.
> 
> Do you possibly think supporting a winning 49ers team for a number of years and seeing them decline wouldn't be a reason for a lack of fan support last season might be a reason? I can understand losing San Francisco fans due to the distance of travel but most of the fan lost should be made up by a new fan base in the surrounding San Clara area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd that the seats up close to the field on or near the 50 yard line are the ones most vacant.  I cannot believe THOSE seats are not owned by anyone.  There are a lot of wealthy people and businesses in the region.
> WOW.  Two shitty seasons and the 9ers franchise is in the toilet!
> 
> I had no idea it was that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well NOW you do. Oh and dont think for a second that winning will change anything at all even if they become a superbowl contender.
> 
> They will experience the exact same thing the Raiders did while they were in LA.
> 
> The SANTA CLARA 49ers will also experience the exact  same thing the Chargers did when they were in LA where despite being a playoff contender their one year there, they had tiny crowds of just over 11,000 which is why they moved to SD.
> 
> Even becoming a superbowl contender wont mean a single thing  for the 49ers in the years ahead same as it did not for the Raiders when they were in LA since as I said,they are catering only to the suites,the big wig corporations with the big dollars who dont care about the game and disregarding the blue collar workers,the 49er faithful in SF who always turned out and packed the stadium in SF. way to go Jeff York, You have lost thousands of 49 faithful who have turned and become Raider fans instead.
> 
> SANTA CLARA is going to replace st louis as the new city where the opposing fans will always greatly outnumber the home team fans.
> 
> you probably have noticed that already yourself from watching the Seahawks games there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...Honestly I didn't even give it a second thought.  I figured that the new stadium would just take a while to sell out.  BUT I bet all those excellent seats won't be unused when the Hawks go there.  It will be just like an extra home game for Seattle.
Click to expand...


San Francisco according to NFL attendance records filled Levi to 103% of capacity.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it...you are blasting the former owners of varies football teams in LA for running down varies teams (Rams, Chargers, Raiders) into the ground....but you have been blasting the St Louis Rams ownership for years for running their team into the ground....priceless.
> What makes you think that same St Louis ownership won't continue to do the same thing when the Rams are back in LA? You are delusional.
> 
> Do you possibly think supporting a winning 49ers team for a number of years and seeing them decline wouldn't be a reason for a lack of fan support last season might be a reason? I can understand losing San Francisco fans due to the distance of travel but most of the fan lost should be made up by a new fan base in the surrounding San Clara area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd that the seats up close to the field on or near the 50 yard line are the ones most vacant.  I cannot believe THOSE seats are not owned by anyone.  There are a lot of wealthy people and businesses in the region.
> WOW.  Two shitty seasons and the 9ers franchise is in the toilet!
> 
> I had no idea it was that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well NOW you do. Oh and dont think for a second that winning will change anything at all even if they become a superbowl contender.
> 
> They will experience the exact same thing the Raiders did while they were in LA.
> 
> The SANTA CLARA 49ers will also experience the exact  same thing the Chargers did when they were in LA where despite being a playoff contender their one year there, they had tiny crowds of just over 11,000 which is why they moved to SD.
> 
> Even becoming a superbowl contender wont mean a single thing  for the 49ers in the years ahead same as it did not for the Raiders when they were in LA since as I said,they are catering only to the suites,the big wig corporations with the big dollars who dont care about the game and disregarding the blue collar workers,the 49er faithful in SF who always turned out and packed the stadium in SF. way to go Jeff York, You have lost thousands of 49 faithful who have turned and become Raider fans instead.
> 
> SANTA CLARA is going to replace st louis as the new city where the opposing fans will always greatly outnumber the home team fans.
> 
> you probably have noticed that already yourself from watching the Seahawks games there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...Honestly I didn't even give it a second thought.  I figured that the new stadium would just take a while to sell out.  BUT I bet all those excellent seats won't be unused when the Hawks go there.  It will be just like an extra home game for Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco according to NFL attendance records filled Levi to 103% of capacity.
Click to expand...


What game was in progress in the pic you offered?  That one event alone would have brought the average down quite a lot.  Something smells funny about 103% and the photo you posted?????

My bad!  This is aimed at whoever posted the photo showing all the empty seats.  Maybe it was a high school game????  That was Carolina's excuse for re sodding the field just a few days before the playoff game with the Hawks.  That is just astounding that an NFL franchise can let a bunch of HS morons ruin a field needed for a high level professional game.  Only in the East and the South.  Anything to get a win eh?  It sucks when trailer trash gets to call the shots.  BTW...How's that ring Superman?  Feel the butt hurt you punk ass bitch.


----------



## Montrovant

I don't know how the NFL determines stadium attendance.  Is it purely on ticket sales?  

There's no reason the photo needs to have been altered.  It could have been a game the 49ers were getting blown out in.  People leaving a game early when the home team is getting blown out, particularly during a bad season, is nothing unusual.


----------



## Papageorgio

I'm not sure how attendance is figured out but if the NFL is saying attendance is 103%, it makes the photo interesting. It could be a late fourth quarter, the staff down near the field looks pretty thin also.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it...you are blasting the former owners of varies football teams in LA for running down varies teams (Rams, Chargers, Raiders) into the ground....but you have been blasting the St Louis Rams ownership for years for running their team into the ground....priceless.
> What makes you think that same St Louis ownership won't continue to do the same thing when the Rams are back in LA? You are delusional.
> 
> Do you possibly think supporting a winning 49ers team for a number of years and seeing them decline wouldn't be a reason for a lack of fan support last season might be a reason? I can understand losing San Francisco fans due to the distance of travel but most of the fan lost should be made up by a new fan base in the surrounding San Clara area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd that the seats up close to the field on or near the 50 yard line are the ones most vacant.  I cannot believe THOSE seats are not owned by anyone.  There are a lot of wealthy people and businesses in the region.
> WOW.  Two shitty seasons and the 9ers franchise is in the toilet!
> 
> I had no idea it was that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well NOW you do. Oh and dont think for a second that winning will change anything at all even if they become a superbowl contender.
> 
> They will experience the exact same thing the Raiders did while they were in LA.
> 
> The SANTA CLARA 49ers will also experience the exact  same thing the Chargers did when they were in LA where despite being a playoff contender their one year there, they had tiny crowds of just over 11,000 which is why they moved to SD.
> 
> Even becoming a superbowl contender wont mean a single thing  for the 49ers in the years ahead same as it did not for the Raiders when they were in LA since as I said,they are catering only to the suites,the big wig corporations with the big dollars who dont care about the game and disregarding the blue collar workers,the 49er faithful in SF who always turned out and packed the stadium in SF. way to go Jeff York, You have lost thousands of 49 faithful who have turned and become Raider fans instead.
> 
> SANTA CLARA is going to replace st louis as the new city where the opposing fans will always greatly outnumber the home team fans.
> 
> you probably have noticed that already yourself from watching the Seahawks games there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...Honestly I didn't even give it a second thought.  I figured that the new stadium would just take a while to sell out.  BUT I bet all those excellent seats won't be unused when the Hawks go there.  It will be just like an extra home game for Seattle.
Click to expand...


yep as i was saying,Santa Clara is  the Hawks new city to replace St Louis for having NINE home games a year.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> I'm not sure how attendance is figured out but if the NFL is saying attendance is 103%, it makes the photo interesting. It could be a late fourth quarter, the staff down near the field looks pretty thin also.



Ticket sells and attendance are two different things....Corporation buy large block of tickets for give away, teams buying up tickets to for give away to different groups...for example the military or a group of nuns...whatever it happens. Teams stating their stadium holds so many fans so they can inflate the numbers when more fans show up....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Its definetely not a photo shopped photo or from a high school game.This came directly from the san francisco 49ers message board from a 49ers fan themselves when they were talking about the horrible attendance in st louis.this is what they said below when they posted the photo.

"Check out the 49ers recent empty seats everywhere. Its just common sense. Not just in St. Louis, but anywhere. You put a terrible product on the field for 10+ years...not many people are going to pay to watch it."

Only problem he has with his warped logic there though is look  at the other team across the bay from SF the Oakland Raiders,they have had an EQUALLY  terrible product on the field for 10+ years as well but they have the most dedicated loyal fans in the country the fact they sold out every home game last year.you turn on a Raiders game in Oakland,you wont find an empty seat. their games ALWAYS look like this below.






and I know you  remember that was also the case with your Seahawks when they were horrible as well in  the decade of the 90's,they would have multiple losing season after losing season and and finish last many times yet they as well  had crowds just like the one in this photo as well as you are very well aware of.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how attendance is figured out but if the NFL is saying attendance is 103%, it makes the photo interesting. It could be a late fourth quarter, the staff down near the field looks pretty thin also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ticket sells and attendance are two different things....Corporation buy large block of tickets for give away, teams buying up tickets to for give away to different groups...for example the military or a group of nuns...whatever it happens. Teams stating their stadium holds so many fans so they can inflate the numbers when more fans show up....
Click to expand...


True but if you sell seats, you make money, no shoes or not. Also the 49ers have a waiting list for season tickets.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how attendance is figured out but if the NFL is saying attendance is 103%, it makes the photo interesting. It could be a late fourth quarter, the staff down near the field looks pretty thin also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ticket sells and attendance are two different things....Corporation buy large block of tickets for give away, teams buying up tickets to for give away to different groups...for example the military or a group of nuns...whatever it happens. Teams stating their stadium holds so many fans so they can inflate the numbers when more fans show up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but if you sell seats, you make money, no shoes or not. Also the 49ers have a waiting list for season tickets.
Click to expand...


Actually I wasn't talking about the 49ers specially....I was talking about almost any sport venue where, what I was talking about in give aways, happens.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like it got a little bit tougher for your Seahawks to make it back to the superbowl this year Hugster.

Source: Raiders, LB Irvin agree to terms on deal

funny how it turned out that he signed with the OAKLAND Raiders,the team I just got done referring to.what a coincidence.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> I don't know how the NFL determines stadium attendance.  Is it purely on ticket sales?
> 
> There's no reason the photo needs to have been altered.  It could have been a game the 49ers were getting blown out in.  People leaving a game early when the home team is getting blown out, particularly during a bad season, is nothing unusual.



these days yes.It USED to be that they determined stadium attendance by the actual attendance at the gates and the butts in the seats but about 15 years ago or so they stopped keeping records of gate  attendance which was fortunate for the Rams the last several years because if they had still gone by the actual attendance at the gates,then the REAL attendance numbers printed in the papers would have been somewhere from 20 to 30,000 fans attending the games instead of the 55,000 or so they listed which were seats kroneke was obviously buying up to keep from being embarrassed so badly around the country.

By the way the problem with that theory of yours that it could have been a game where the 49ers were getting blown out is that it is ALWAYS like that even when they are winning.lol

I was watching the Rams and 49ers game this past season,the last game of the year for the Rams in which the 49ers won and it was the same thing and Ram fans outnumbered 49er fans.the 49ers won that game and the place STILL looked like that in the start of the fourth quarter as they always do.lol

and that is because of what i said previously in the fact because that stupid idiot Jeff York is catering to the corporations and business suites instead of the 49er faithful in SF,the blue collar workers,the loyal fans they had have abondoned them and have turned to the Raiders instead.lol
I know at least a  dozen or so SF fans who have now become Raider fans instead.lol

This is what goes on at 49er games REGULARLY there whether they win or lose.the big wigs from the corporations show up and leave at halftime and dont come back until the middle of the fourth quarter because they are more interested in their own private business deals than watching the game.

If you think winning will change any of that and it will be any different than it was for the Raiders when they were in LA where despite winning the superbowl the previous year,nobody in LA showed up for the games the following season,then your not living in reality dude.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Looks like it got a little bit tougher for your Seahawks to make it back to the superbowl this year Hugster.
> 
> Source: Raiders, LB Irvin agree to terms on deal
> 
> funny how it turned out that he signed with the OAKLAND Raiders,the team I just got done referring to.what a coincidence.lol



Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task. 

This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.

We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.

If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.

Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it got a little bit tougher for your Seahawks to make it back to the superbowl this year Hugster.
> 
> Source: Raiders, LB Irvin agree to terms on deal
> 
> funny how it turned out that he signed with the OAKLAND Raiders,the team I just got done referring to.what a coincidence.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task.
> 
> This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.
> 
> We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.
> 
> If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.
> 
> Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!
Click to expand...

yeah that really sucks because that means the cheatriots will fucking be back in the superbowl again.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it got a little bit tougher for your Seahawks to make it back to the superbowl this year Hugster.
> 
> Source: Raiders, LB Irvin agree to terms on deal
> 
> funny how it turned out that he signed with the OAKLAND Raiders,the team I just got done referring to.what a coincidence.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task.
> 
> This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.
> 
> We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.
> 
> If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.
> 
> Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!
Click to expand...


They didn't have much of a QB when they won the Super Bowl. With their D, they need to find a game manager at the QB position.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it got a little bit tougher for your Seahawks to make it back to the superbowl this year Hugster.
> 
> Source: Raiders, LB Irvin agree to terms on deal
> 
> funny how it turned out that he signed with the OAKLAND Raiders,the team I just got done referring to.what a coincidence.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task.
> 
> This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.
> 
> We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.
> 
> If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.
> 
> Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have much of a QB when they won the Super Bowl. With their D, they need to find a game manager at the QB position.
Click to expand...

I was disappointed in the Seahawks this year.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it got a little bit tougher for your Seahawks to make it back to the superbowl this year Hugster.
> 
> Source: Raiders, LB Irvin agree to terms on deal
> 
> funny how it turned out that he signed with the OAKLAND Raiders,the team I just got done referring to.what a coincidence.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task.
> 
> This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.
> 
> We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.
> 
> If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.
> 
> Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have much of a QB when they won the Super Bowl. With their D, they need to find a game manager at the QB position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was disappointed in the Seahawks this year.
Click to expand...


I thought Seattle would be a contender but I didn't think they had the talent to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it got a little bit tougher for your Seahawks to make it back to the superbowl this year Hugster.
> 
> Source: Raiders, LB Irvin agree to terms on deal
> 
> funny how it turned out that he signed with the OAKLAND Raiders,the team I just got done referring to.what a coincidence.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task.
> 
> This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.
> 
> We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.
> 
> If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.
> 
> Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have much of a QB when they won the Super Bowl. With their D, they need to find a game manager at the QB position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was disappointed in the Seahawks this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle would be a contender but I didn't think they had the talent to win the Super Bowl.
Click to expand...

I do not think next year will matter either. They were a flash in the pan.


----------



## HUGGY

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it got a little bit tougher for your Seahawks to make it back to the superbowl this year Hugster.
> 
> Source: Raiders, LB Irvin agree to terms on deal
> 
> funny how it turned out that he signed with the OAKLAND Raiders,the team I just got done referring to.what a coincidence.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task.
> 
> This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.
> 
> We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.
> 
> If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.
> 
> Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have much of a QB when they won the Super Bowl. With their D, they need to find a game manager at the QB position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was disappointed in the Seahawks this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle would be a contender but I didn't think they had the talent to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think next year will matter either. They were a flash in the pan.
Click to expand...


It all depends on if they can field a decent O-Line to protect Wilson from the start of the season.  They were 6-2 in the last half of 2015.  The only thing that changed was that the O-Line started to give Wilson a little time to throw.  The Hawks have weapons galore when the offense gives Russell time to throw and blocks enough room for Rawls to bust through.  With Jimmy Graham back and Lockett and Baldwin the Hawks the only thing they need is time for the plays to develop.  Russell Wilson is still one of the best QBs in the NFL.  His and Baldwins second half stats for last season were astronomical.  

Carroll knows exactly what we need.  Schneider knows what to get in the draft and in FA to improve the team.  

They have made only a scant few mistakes such as wasting way too much money and draft choices to get Percy Harvin.  Nobody's perfect.  

I believe in Pete and John.  I don't have as much faith in Cable but he has to know he pretty much screwed the pooch for the team with his fiddle fucking around trying to make O-Linemen out of D-Linemen and taking all frigging season to make that work.  I'm pretty sure he knows his reputation and coaching career is on the line this time around and will just stick to building a good O-Line out of good O-Linemen.  Or else.


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task.
> 
> This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.
> 
> We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.
> 
> If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.
> 
> Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have much of a QB when they won the Super Bowl. With their D, they need to find a game manager at the QB position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was disappointed in the Seahawks this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle would be a contender but I didn't think they had the talent to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think next year will matter either. They were a flash in the pan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all depends on if they can field a decent O-Line to protect Wilson from the start of the season.  They were 6-2 in the last half of 2015.  The only thing that changed was that the O-Line started to give Wilson a little time to throw.  The Hawks have weapons galore when the offense gives Russell time to throw and blocks enough room for Rawls to bust through.  With Jimmy Graham back and Lockett and Baldwin the Hawks the only thing they need is time for the plays to develop.  Russell Wilson is still one of the best QBs in the NFL.  His and Baldwins second half stats for last season were astronomical.
> 
> Carroll knows exactly what we need.  Schneider knows what to get in the draft and in FA to improve the team.
> 
> They have made only a scant few mistakes such as wasting way too much money and draft choices to get Percy Harvin.  Nobody's perfect.
> 
> I believe in Pete and John.  I don't have as much faith in Cable but he has to know he pretty much screwed the pooch for the team with his fiddle fucking around trying to make O-Linemen out of D-Linemen and taking all frigging season to make that work.  I'm pretty sure he knows his reputation and coaching career is on the line this time around and will just stick to building a good O-Line out of good O-Linemen.  Or else.
Click to expand...

I had such hopes for Wilson I like his style, the way he takes command, how he gets into and out of situations.  I was excited about their SB prospects last year. They just seemed to fall apart


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...Irvin was gonna get paid.  Free agency does that.  We have several Bruce Irvins on the Defense.  He only played two downs in Seattle so maybe he will have to step up in Oakland and be a full time DE. It remains to be seen if he is up to that task.
> 
> This draft is chock full of Defensive and Offensive linemen.  We expected to have to replace Irvin..it was no surprise.
> 
> We have a second year guy name of Frank Clark who was making Irvin look slow last season.  Between Bennett and Clark we are solid at the ends of the D-Line.
> 
> If you think the loss of a better than average DE will prevent the Hawks from a shot at another SB appearance what do you think of the Broncos chances now that they have NO QB????  Brock Ostwhiler just left the Donkeys for 18 million a year.
> 
> Who do you think Denver will get for a #1 and #2 QBs?  That should be a very interesting developement.  Talk about a cap hit...ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have much of a QB when they won the Super Bowl. With their D, they need to find a game manager at the QB position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was disappointed in the Seahawks this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle would be a contender but I didn't think they had the talent to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think next year will matter either. They were a flash in the pan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all depends on if they can field a decent O-Line to protect Wilson from the start of the season.  They were 6-2 in the last half of 2015.  The only thing that changed was that the O-Line started to give Wilson a little time to throw.  The Hawks have weapons galore when the offense gives Russell time to throw and blocks enough room for Rawls to bust through.  With Jimmy Graham back and Lockett and Baldwin the Hawks the only thing they need is time for the plays to develop.  Russell Wilson is still one of the best QBs in the NFL.  His and Baldwins second half stats for last season were astronomical.
> 
> Carroll knows exactly what we need.  Schneider knows what to get in the draft and in FA to improve the team.
> 
> They have made only a scant few mistakes such as wasting way too much money and draft choices to get Percy Harvin.  Nobody's perfect.
> 
> I believe in Pete and John.  I don't have as much faith in Cable but he has to know he pretty much screwed the pooch for the team with his fiddle fucking around trying to make O-Linemen out of D-Linemen and taking all frigging season to make that work.  I'm pretty sure he knows his reputation and coaching career is on the line this time around and will just stick to building a good O-Line out of good O-Linemen.  Or else.
Click to expand...


The second half of the season was easier competition for the Seahawks. They beat a Steelers team with no defense, a very beat up and injured Vikings, an Arizona team that laid Down. The losses were to an Arizona team and a St. Louis team that had strong defensive lines. In the playoffs Seattle got lucky against the Vikings and the another strong defensive line blew them out. The will be competitive next season but they are coming back to the pack.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have much of a QB when they won the Super Bowl. With their D, they need to find a game manager at the QB position.
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed in the Seahawks this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle would be a contender but I didn't think they had the talent to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think next year will matter either. They were a flash in the pan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all depends on if they can field a decent O-Line to protect Wilson from the start of the season.  They were 6-2 in the last half of 2015.  The only thing that changed was that the O-Line started to give Wilson a little time to throw.  The Hawks have weapons galore when the offense gives Russell time to throw and blocks enough room for Rawls to bust through.  With Jimmy Graham back and Lockett and Baldwin the Hawks the only thing they need is time for the plays to develop.  Russell Wilson is still one of the best QBs in the NFL.  His and Baldwins second half stats for last season were astronomical.
> 
> Carroll knows exactly what we need.  Schneider knows what to get in the draft and in FA to improve the team.
> 
> They have made only a scant few mistakes such as wasting way too much money and draft choices to get Percy Harvin.  Nobody's perfect.
> 
> I believe in Pete and John.  I don't have as much faith in Cable but he has to know he pretty much screwed the pooch for the team with his fiddle fucking around trying to make O-Linemen out of D-Linemen and taking all frigging season to make that work.  I'm pretty sure he knows his reputation and coaching career is on the line this time around and will just stick to building a good O-Line out of good O-Linemen.  Or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had such hopes for Wilson I like his style, the way he takes command, how he gets into and out of situations.  I was excited about their SB prospects last year. They just seemed to fall apart
Click to expand...


Like he said the seahawks WERE 6-2 last year.they had a hard time in the beginning of the first half of the season because they were playing with new offensive lineman they were breaking in.One thing you will notice about the seahawks is they always start slow but come on strong in the second half of the season. if they get off to a 1-1 start they will be fine,they always are.They just cant afford to start off 0-2 as last year proved having to go on the road as a wild card.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed in the Seahawks this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle would be a contender but I didn't think they had the talent to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think next year will matter either. They were a flash in the pan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all depends on if they can field a decent O-Line to protect Wilson from the start of the season.  They were 6-2 in the last half of 2015.  The only thing that changed was that the O-Line started to give Wilson a little time to throw.  The Hawks have weapons galore when the offense gives Russell time to throw and blocks enough room for Rawls to bust through.  With Jimmy Graham back and Lockett and Baldwin the Hawks the only thing they need is time for the plays to develop.  Russell Wilson is still one of the best QBs in the NFL.  His and Baldwins second half stats for last season were astronomical.
> 
> Carroll knows exactly what we need.  Schneider knows what to get in the draft and in FA to improve the team.
> 
> They have made only a scant few mistakes such as wasting way too much money and draft choices to get Percy Harvin.  Nobody's perfect.
> 
> I believe in Pete and John.  I don't have as much faith in Cable but he has to know he pretty much screwed the pooch for the team with his fiddle fucking around trying to make O-Linemen out of D-Linemen and taking all frigging season to make that work.  I'm pretty sure he knows his reputation and coaching career is on the line this time around and will just stick to building a good O-Line out of good O-Linemen.  Or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had such hopes for Wilson I like his style, the way he takes command, how he gets into and out of situations.  I was excited about their SB prospects last year. They just seemed to fall apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like he said the seahawks WERE 6-2 last year.they had a hard time in the beginning of the first half of the season because they were playing with new offensive lineman they were breaking in.One thing you will notice about the seahawks is they always start slow but come on strong in the second half of the season. if they get off to a 1-1 start they will be fine,they always are.They just cant afford to start off 0-2 as last year proved having to go on the road as a wild card.
Click to expand...

Then what happened? I like Wilson but damn man he sucked a big turd.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Seattle would be a contender but I didn't think they had the talent to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think next year will matter either. They were a flash in the pan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all depends on if they can field a decent O-Line to protect Wilson from the start of the season.  They were 6-2 in the last half of 2015.  The only thing that changed was that the O-Line started to give Wilson a little time to throw.  The Hawks have weapons galore when the offense gives Russell time to throw and blocks enough room for Rawls to bust through.  With Jimmy Graham back and Lockett and Baldwin the Hawks the only thing they need is time for the plays to develop.  Russell Wilson is still one of the best QBs in the NFL.  His and Baldwins second half stats for last season were astronomical.
> 
> Carroll knows exactly what we need.  Schneider knows what to get in the draft and in FA to improve the team.
> 
> They have made only a scant few mistakes such as wasting way too much money and draft choices to get Percy Harvin.  Nobody's perfect.
> 
> I believe in Pete and John.  I don't have as much faith in Cable but he has to know he pretty much screwed the pooch for the team with his fiddle fucking around trying to make O-Linemen out of D-Linemen and taking all frigging season to make that work.  I'm pretty sure he knows his reputation and coaching career is on the line this time around and will just stick to building a good O-Line out of good O-Linemen.  Or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had such hopes for Wilson I like his style, the way he takes command, how he gets into and out of situations.  I was excited about their SB prospects last year. They just seemed to fall apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like he said the seahawks WERE 6-2 last year.they had a hard time in the beginning of the first half of the season because they were playing with new offensive lineman they were breaking in.One thing you will notice about the seahawks is they always start slow but come on strong in the second half of the season. if they get off to a 1-1 start they will be fine,they always are.They just cant afford to start off 0-2 as last year proved having to go on the road as a wild card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what happened? I like Wilson but damn man he sucked a big turd.
Click to expand...


did you watch any of their games last year in the first half? he had no offensive line to protect him the first half of the season.The  only thing i dont like about him is he has no balls and is too much of a coward to stand up to carrol and call his own play.In the superbowl he should have done the Jim Harbaugh thing where Harbaugh on a monday night football game with the Bears called his own play against Mike Ditkas wishes.


For god sakes its the superbowl.The superbowl is on the line.He should have said FUCK YOU to pete carrol  and called his own play and given the ball to Lynch.Whats carrol going to do when Lynch runs in for the winning score the nest season,bench him for the season opener? I dont think so.

I also lost my respect for Wilson after that game.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think next year will matter either. They were a flash in the pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on if they can field a decent O-Line to protect Wilson from the start of the season.  They were 6-2 in the last half of 2015.  The only thing that changed was that the O-Line started to give Wilson a little time to throw.  The Hawks have weapons galore when the offense gives Russell time to throw and blocks enough room for Rawls to bust through.  With Jimmy Graham back and Lockett and Baldwin the Hawks the only thing they need is time for the plays to develop.  Russell Wilson is still one of the best QBs in the NFL.  His and Baldwins second half stats for last season were astronomical.
> 
> Carroll knows exactly what we need.  Schneider knows what to get in the draft and in FA to improve the team.
> 
> They have made only a scant few mistakes such as wasting way too much money and draft choices to get Percy Harvin.  Nobody's perfect.
> 
> I believe in Pete and John.  I don't have as much faith in Cable but he has to know he pretty much screwed the pooch for the team with his fiddle fucking around trying to make O-Linemen out of D-Linemen and taking all frigging season to make that work.  I'm pretty sure he knows his reputation and coaching career is on the line this time around and will just stick to building a good O-Line out of good O-Linemen.  Or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had such hopes for Wilson I like his style, the way he takes command, how he gets into and out of situations.  I was excited about their SB prospects last year. They just seemed to fall apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like he said the seahawks WERE 6-2 last year.they had a hard time in the beginning of the first half of the season because they were playing with new offensive lineman they were breaking in.One thing you will notice about the seahawks is they always start slow but come on strong in the second half of the season. if they get off to a 1-1 start they will be fine,they always are.They just cant afford to start off 0-2 as last year proved having to go on the road as a wild card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what happened? I like Wilson but damn man he sucked a big turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you watch any of their games last year in the first half? he had no offensive line to protect him the first half of the season.The  only thing i dont like about him is he has no balls and is too much of a coward to stand up to carrol and call his own play.In the superbowl he should have done the Jim Harbaugh thing where Harbaugh on a monday night football game with the Bears called his own play against Mike Ditkas wishes.
> 
> 
> For god sakes its the superbowl.The superbowl is on the line.He should have said FUCK YOU to pete carrol  and called his own play and given the ball to Lynch.Whats carrol going to do when Lynch runs in for the winning score the nest season,bench him for the season opener? I dont think so.
> 
> I also lost my respect for Wilson after that game.
Click to expand...



I watched the games with horror  and disgust


----------



## antiquity

Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.



This is a bad year for QBs in the draft.  That kid from Cal is probably the best of a runt litter.  The timing is wrong for Denver to bring in a young QB as their #1.  There are no Lucks  or Wilsons or Newtons or RobbyThreeGees in this group.

I think their best shot would be to snag Kaepernick.  He has the skills.  He is coachable.  If he could turn around that funk he is in he could be a great fit for Elway's club.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad year for QBs in the draft.  That kid from Cal is probably the best of a runt litter.  The timing is wrong for Denver to bring in a young QB as their #1.  There are no Lucks  or Wilsons or Newtons or RobbyThreeGees in this group.
> 
> I think their best shot would be to snag Kaepernick.  He has the skills.  He is coachable.  If he could turn around that funk he is in he could be a great fit for Elway's club.
Click to expand...


You don't know if there are any quality QBs or not. Wilson, Montana and Brady all would have been number one picks if knew how good they were going to be. The odds are not on Denvers side but you never know. That kid out of the Dakotas may turn out to be a star.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad year for QBs in the draft.  That kid from Cal is probably the best of a runt litter.  The timing is wrong for Denver to bring in a young QB as their #1.  There are no Lucks  or Wilsons or Newtons or RobbyThreeGees in this group.
> 
> I think their best shot would be to snag Kaepernick.  He has the skills.  He is coachable.  If he could turn around that funk he is in he could be a great fit for Elway's club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know if there are any quality QBs or not. Wilson, Montana and Brady all would have been number one picks if knew how good they were going to be. The odds are not on Denvers side but you never know. That kid out of the Dakotas may turn out to be a star.
Click to expand...


Most if not all GMs had Wilson graded #1 EXCEPT for his height.  Montana was a star at Notre Dame.  He was expected to do well.  Brady ran a conservative offense at Michigan but he still showed promise with a 4 year passer rating average of 134.9.  His being taken in the 6th round 199th overall was surprising.  The link I provide is an interesting read on how and why Brady was overlooked in his draft.

Why was Tom Brady drafted so low? - Quora


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad year for QBs in the draft.  That kid from Cal is probably the best of a runt litter.  The timing is wrong for Denver to bring in a young QB as their #1.  There are no Lucks  or Wilsons or Newtons or RobbyThreeGees in this group.
> 
> I think their best shot would be to snag Kaepernick.  He has the skills.  He is coachable.  If he could turn around that funk he is in he could be a great fit for Elway's club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know if there are any quality QBs or not. Wilson, Montana and Brady all would have been number one picks if knew how good they were going to be. The odds are not on Denvers side but you never know. That kid out of the Dakotas may turn out to be a star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most if not all GMs had Wilson graded #1 EXCEPT for his height.  Montana was a star at Notre Dame.  He was expected to do well.  Brady ran a conservative offense at Michigan but he still showed promise with a 4 year passer rating average of 134.9.  His being taken in the 6th round 199th overall was surprising.  The link I provide is an interesting read on how and why Brady was overlooked in his draft.
> 
> Why was Tom Brady drafted so low? - Quora
Click to expand...


I can see why the cheats waited so long to draft Shady Brady since they seemed to be set at the quarterback position back then  but knowing all those facts about him how he set all those records in his first season its even more baffling that ever how so many teams could have been that stupid and  dumb enough to pass him up like that.truly amazing.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad year for QBs in the draft.  That kid from Cal is probably the best of a runt litter.  The timing is wrong for Denver to bring in a young QB as their #1.  There are no Lucks  or Wilsons or Newtons or RobbyThreeGees in this group.
> 
> I think their best shot would be to snag Kaepernick.  He has the skills.  He is coachable.  If he could turn around that funk he is in he could be a great fit for Elway's club.
Click to expand...


I read today that Kaepernick is interested in going to Cleveland..the land of discarded quarterbacks...the Browns also released Johnny football today.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad year for QBs in the draft.  That kid from Cal is probably the best of a runt litter.  The timing is wrong for Denver to bring in a young QB as their #1.  There are no Lucks  or Wilsons or Newtons or RobbyThreeGees in this group.
> 
> I think their best shot would be to snag Kaepernick.  He has the skills.  He is coachable.  If he could turn around that funk he is in he could be a great fit for Elway's club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know if there are any quality QBs or not. Wilson, Montana and Brady all would have been number one picks if knew how good they were going to be. The odds are not on Denvers side but you never know. That kid out of the Dakotas may turn out to be a star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most if not all GMs had Wilson graded #1 EXCEPT for his height.  Montana was a star at Notre Dame.  He was expected to do well.  Brady ran a conservative offense at Michigan but he still showed promise with a 4 year passer rating average of 134.9.  His being taken in the 6th round 199th overall was surprising.  The link I provide is an interesting read on how and why Brady was overlooked in his draft.
> 
> Why was Tom Brady drafted so low? - Quora
Click to expand...


If Wilson was a can't miss prospect, he would have went very early in the draft. Like you said, they had doubts about his size. Montana went in the 6th round, he wasn't expected to be a franchise QB, otherwise he would have went early, the same with Brady. The point is there are always surprises late in the draft and you never know who may be good. After the draft of Wilson, didn't the Hawks still sign Flynn and he was the answer? 

Players are tough to predict sometimes and there is always a sleeper somewhere.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad year for QBs in the draft.  That kid from Cal is probably the best of a runt litter.  The timing is wrong for Denver to bring in a young QB as their #1.  There are no Lucks  or Wilsons or Newtons or RobbyThreeGees in this group.
> 
> I think their best shot would be to snag Kaepernick.  He has the skills.  He is coachable.  If he could turn around that funk he is in he could be a great fit for Elway's club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read today that Kaepernick is interested in going to Cleveland..the land of discarded quarterbacks...the Browns also released Johnny football today.
Click to expand...


Johnny Football released?!  Oh the horror!  And wasn't he the same guy that was touted with just as much hoo rah as Michael Vick?  

There is almost a graph being drawn in the modern QBs that the more ink you get the bigger your fall when you get to the NFL.  There are exceptions like Lucky Luck but he hasn't exactly dominated in the position either.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the quarterback situation in Denver will be very interesting. Denver has the 32nd pick in the draft and they will only get left overs unless they trade someone for a higher draft pick. In the beginning in the preseason I thought Osweiler looked like the real deal and a perfect replacement for Manning...but after watching him play when Manning was hurt and all I could say was 'ouch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad year for QBs in the draft.  That kid from Cal is probably the best of a runt litter.  The timing is wrong for Denver to bring in a young QB as their #1.  There are no Lucks  or Wilsons or Newtons or RobbyThreeGees in this group.
> 
> I think their best shot would be to snag Kaepernick.  He has the skills.  He is coachable.  If he could turn around that funk he is in he could be a great fit for Elway's club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know if there are any quality QBs or not. Wilson, Montana and Brady all would have been number one picks if knew how good they were going to be. The odds are not on Denvers side but you never know. That kid out of the Dakotas may turn out to be a star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most if not all GMs had Wilson graded #1 EXCEPT for his height.  Montana was a star at Notre Dame.  He was expected to do well.  Brady ran a conservative offense at Michigan but he still showed promise with a 4 year passer rating average of 134.9.  His being taken in the 6th round 199th overall was surprising.  The link I provide is an interesting read on how and why Brady was overlooked in his draft.
> 
> Why was Tom Brady drafted so low? - Quora
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Wilson was a can't miss prospect, he would have went very early in the draft. Like you said, they had doubts about his size. Montana went in the 6th round, he wasn't expected to be a franchise QB, otherwise he would have went early, the same with Brady. The point is there are always surprises late in the draft and you never know who may be good. After the draft of Wilson, didn't the Hawks still sign Flynn and he was the answer?
> 
> Players are tough to predict sometimes and there is always a sleeper somewhere.
Click to expand...


The Hawks signed Flynn March 18, 2012  the NFL draft for 2012 was April 26-28th.

Seahawks, QB Matt Flynn agree to three-year, $26M contract

2012 NFL draft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Much of the problems Brady and Montana faced were being drafted by clubs that already had great QBs and a history of great QBs. 

Few if any QBs drafted into the NFL at ANY pick # ever start from day one and have the success of a Russell Wilson. 

I'll be the first to admit that we are EXTREMELY lucky to have a John Schneider for a GM who went and saw Wilson in the Rose Bowl and convinced Carroll of his talent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Better hope Russel O kung doesnt go to the Broncos as ESPN was reporting today he was visiting them.lol


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Better hope Russel O kung doesnt go to the Broncos as ESPN was reporting today he was visiting them.lol



Okung plays in a position that demands consistency.  Consistency is NOT what Okung brought to the Seahawks.  He is constantly injured.  Sometimes his injuries keep him on the sidelines.  Sometimes he plays with injuries which he uses to excuse his shitty play.  I cannot remember ANY game where Okung stepped up and was responsible for great play that gave Wilson a good pocket to throw from.  On almost every play where Wilson gets sacked there is Okung standing in the pic.  

I hope the Hawks DO NOT resign Okung.  We need to move on past him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better hope Russel O kung doesnt go to the Broncos as ESPN was reporting today he was visiting them.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okung plays in a position that demands consistency.  Consistency is NOT what Okung brought to the Seahawks.  He is constantly injured.  Sometimes his injuries keep him on the sidelines.  Sometimes he plays with injuries which he uses to excuse his shitty play.  I cannot remember ANY game where Okung stepped up and was responsible for great play that gave Wilson a good pocket to throw from.  On almost every play where Wilson gets sacked there is Okung standing in the pic.
> 
> I hope the Hawks DO NOT resign Okung.  We need to move on past him.
Click to expand...

yeah that was WHY i did not care that the Rams let Chris Long go.while he is a very good player,same thing with him,he gets hurt so often his injuries kept him on the sidelines half the season.


----------



## HUGGY

Long should get a steady job like his dad commenting on the tube about the NFL.


----------



## Montrovant

Well Okung is now a Bronco.  1 year, $5 million, with a team option for 4 years, $48 million.  

Long is a Patriot.  1 year, $2 million.


----------



## Papageorgio

Long is not as good as his dad, however he is now on a contender which is better than where he was. 

Okung was the best of the Seattle o-line and is still with a contender that needed some offensive line help.

Good signings for both teams that still seem to be the best of the AFC, however the Raiders are closing the gap fast. A great place for players that want money and want to win.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Well Okung is now a Bronco.  1 year, $5 million, with a team option for 4 years, $48 million.
> 
> Long is a Patriot.  1 year, $2 million.



Great!  I am thrilled that Okung no longer wears Seahawks colors. 

Now we can start putting an O-Line together with nobody getting preferential treatment.  

The Hawks were trying to assemble an O-Line for the last couple of seasons with the anchor being a player that was only on the field half the time and most of that time he was injured.  That is no way to build anything.  

Now the Hawks can settle in on finding a L Tackle that will be healthy and one that will have to EARN his spot on the roster.  

I've never been impressed with Russell Okung.  Honestly I couldn't see how he got to be a Pro Bowler.  This was most evident in the first half of last season when Wilson was the most sacked QB in the NFL.


----------



## antiquity

I agree with your assessment of Okung...he was/is injure prone. I think would have liked to take a chance on Long...but that is water under the bridge.


----------



## HUGGY

If the Hawks can find a good Offensive Left Tackle in the draft we will win the NFL West conference going away and secure home field advantage.

Just sayin.


----------



## HUGGY

HUGGY said:


> If the Hawks can find a good Offensive Left Tackle in the draft we will win the NFL West conference going away and secure home field advantage.
> 
> Just sayin.




Are you kidding me ????  The Hawks took an Offensive Tackle, an Offensive Guard and a great Center to build a top notch O-Line with.  This won't be your sister's Seahawks come September boys and girls.  

Russell Wilson will have time to throw the ball.  We already know what happens when he has the opportunity to run his offense. Think second half of 2015 X 2 !!!!

This could be the best season yet!

That is all.

Go  Hawks!!!!


----------



## HUGGY

Hawks waived Drew Nowak, Center, today along with 4 other players I didn't even know were on the team to make room for the new draftees.  Thank GGGAAAAWWWWDDD!!!!  He was the Center during most of the first half of last season during their 2-6 implosion.


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks are only rated 6th or 7th in power ratings this season at this early point of the upcoming season.  For the last few years Seattle has been rated number 1 or 2.  

This is definitely a shot across the bow to the Seahawks.  They LOVE to be the underdog and this is great bulletin board fodder for the coaches and veteran players.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I tip my hat off Huggy to one of your former Seahawk players.for this reason below.

He signed with us to be an OAKLAND Raiders Super Bowl Champion!#stayinginoakland


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> I tip my hat off Huggy to one of your former Seahawk players.for this reason below.
> 
> He signed with us to be an OAKLAND Raiders Super Bowl Champion!#stayinginoakland



Irvin is a hell of a player.  The problem he had with the Seahawks is that we have several great pass rushers and run stoppers.  Irvin was a part time DE/Linebacker that played a small roll but excelled when he played.  He was due to get a huge check and the hawks have a butt load of younger players chomping on the bit to show how good THEY are.  Clark is a BEAST that will easily step in and step up to the role Irvin played.  We got two more ANIMALS in the draft and free agency so the Hawks will miss Irvin as a real solid man and team mate but we simply cannot justify his paycheck.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tip my hat off Huggy to one of your former Seahawk players.for this reason below.
> 
> He signed with us to be an OAKLAND Raiders Super Bowl Champion!#stayinginoakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irvin is a hell of a player.  The problem he had with the Seahawks is that we have several great pass rushers and run stoppers.  Irvin was a part time DE/Linebacker that played a small roll but excelled when he played.  He was due to get a huge check and the hawks have a butt load of younger players chomping on the bit to show how good THEY are.  Clark is a BEAST that will easily step in and step up to the role Irvin played.  We got two more ANIMALS in the draft and free agency so the Hawks will miss Irvin as a real solid man and team mate but we simply cannot justify his paycheck.
Click to expand...


How long night did it take you and Paul Allen to make that decision?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tip my hat off Huggy to one of your former Seahawk players.for this reason below.
> 
> He signed with us to be an OAKLAND Raiders Super Bowl Champion!#stayinginoakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irvin is a hell of a player.  The problem he had with the Seahawks is that we have several great pass rushers and run stoppers.  Irvin was a part time DE/Linebacker that played a small roll but excelled when he played.  He was due to get a huge check and the hawks have a butt load of younger players chomping on the bit to show how good THEY are.  Clark is a BEAST that will easily step in and step up to the role Irvin played.  We got two more ANIMALS in the draft and free agency so the Hawks will miss Irvin as a real solid man and team mate but we simply cannot justify his paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long night did it take you and Paul Allen to make that decision?
Click to expand...


Paul calls me every day.  He treasures my input.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tip my hat off Huggy to one of your former Seahawk players.for this reason below.
> 
> He signed with us to be an OAKLAND Raiders Super Bowl Champion!#stayinginoakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irvin is a hell of a player.  The problem he had with the Seahawks is that we have several great pass rushers and run stoppers.  Irvin was a part time DE/Linebacker that played a small roll but excelled when he played.  He was due to get a huge check and the hawks have a butt load of younger players chomping on the bit to show how good THEY are.  Clark is a BEAST that will easily step in and step up to the role Irvin played.  We got two more ANIMALS in the draft and free agency so the Hawks will miss Irvin as a real solid man and team mate but we simply cannot justify his paycheck.
Click to expand...


I have a HIGH opinion of him because he realizes like many other NFL players that OAKLAND is the Raiders home and thats where they belong.

That they just dont fit in someplace else other than Oakland like Vegas or LA. He signed to be an OAKLAND Raider. Not this Las Vegas or Los Angeles crap.

Even Ronnie Lott who played for the Raiders only when they were in LA,even HE realizes they belong in Oakland saying he wants to be an investor to keep them there.

well at least this time I did not mention the Rams right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tip my hat off Huggy to one of your former Seahawk players.for this reason below.
> 
> He signed with us to be an OAKLAND Raiders Super Bowl Champion!#stayinginoakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irvin is a hell of a player.  The problem he had with the Seahawks is that we have several great pass rushers and run stoppers.  Irvin was a part time DE/Linebacker that played a small roll but excelled when he played.  He was due to get a huge check and the hawks have a butt load of younger players chomping on the bit to show how good THEY are.  Clark is a BEAST that will easily step in and step up to the role Irvin played.  We got two more ANIMALS in the draft and free agency so the Hawks will miss Irvin as a real solid man and team mate but we simply cannot justify his paycheck.
Click to expand...


The Raiders are poised to be a serious playoff contender this year and whats funny about that  is they have a couple of your Seahawk players to thank for that.They have been instrumental in turning that teams fortune around.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tip my hat off Huggy to one of your former Seahawk players.for this reason below.
> 
> He signed with us to be an OAKLAND Raiders Super Bowl Champion!#stayinginoakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irvin is a hell of a player.  The problem he had with the Seahawks is that we have several great pass rushers and run stoppers.  Irvin was a part time DE/Linebacker that played a small roll but excelled when he played.  He was due to get a huge check and the hawks have a butt load of younger players chomping on the bit to show how good THEY are.  Clark is a BEAST that will easily step in and step up to the role Irvin played.  We got two more ANIMALS in the draft and free agency so the Hawks will miss Irvin as a real solid man and team mate but we simply cannot justify his paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a HIGH opinion of him because he realizes like many other NFL players that OAKLAND is the Raiders home and thats where they belong.
> 
> That they just dont fit in someplace else other than Oakland like Vegas or LA. He signed to be an OAKLAND Raider. Not this Las Vegas or Los Angeles crap.
> 
> Even Ronnie Lott who played for the Raiders only when they were in LA,even HE realizes they belong in Oakland saying he wants to be an investor to keep them there.
> 
> well at least this time I did not mention the Rams rightI did not mention the Rams right??
Click to expand...


"I did not mention the Rams right?"  What do you call THAT?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tip my hat off Huggy to one of your former Seahawk players.for this reason below.
> 
> He signed with us to be an OAKLAND Raiders Super Bowl Champion!#stayinginoakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irvin is a hell of a player.  The problem he had with the Seahawks is that we have several great pass rushers and run stoppers.  Irvin was a part time DE/Linebacker that played a small roll but excelled when he played.  He was due to get a huge check and the hawks have a butt load of younger players chomping on the bit to show how good THEY are.  Clark is a BEAST that will easily step in and step up to the role Irvin played.  We got two more ANIMALS in the draft and free agency so the Hawks will miss Irvin as a real solid man and team mate but we simply cannot justify his paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a HIGH opinion of him because he realizes like many other NFL players that OAKLAND is the Raiders home and thats where they belong.
> 
> That they just dont fit in someplace else other than Oakland like Vegas or LA. He signed to be an OAKLAND Raider. Not this Las Vegas or Los Angeles crap.
> 
> Even Ronnie Lott who played for the Raiders only when they were in LA,even HE realizes they belong in Oakland saying he wants to be an investor to keep them there.
> 
> well at least this time I did not mention the Rams rightI did not mention the Rams right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I did not mention the Rams right?"  What do you call THAT?
Click to expand...

Guess I should have said that team that plays in LA same way i always said that team that plays in st louis the last 22 years refusing to say the R name after the word st louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw Huggy  did you see that piece ESPN did the other day on the seahawks? they were talking about with all their defections they have had,their once dynasty they seemed for sure to have in place,amy not be there now.


----------



## HUGGY

Will Doug Baldwin score the most TDs as a receiver like he did last season?  He tied with someotherbody with 14 getting 11 in the second half of the season in which the O-Line decided to protect Wilson.

Seahawks Wide Receiver Doug Baldwin Unveiled at No. 72 on NFL Network's Top 100 Players of 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Will Doug Baldwin score the most TDs as a receiver like he did last season?  He tied with someotherbody with 14 getting 11 in the second half of the season in which the O-Line decided to protect Wilson.
> 
> Seahawks Wide Receiver Doug Baldwin Unveiled at No. 72 on NFL Network's Top 100 Players of 2016



btw Huggy did you see that piece ESPN did the other day on the seahawks? they were talking about with all their defections they have had,their once dynasty they seemed for sure to have in place,may be in danger now.i assume you did catch that?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Doug Baldwin score the most TDs as a receiver like he did last season?  He tied with someotherbody with 14 getting 11 in the second half of the season in which the O-Line decided to protect Wilson.
> 
> Seahawks Wide Receiver Doug Baldwin Unveiled at No. 72 on NFL Network's Top 100 Players of 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw Huggy did you see that piece ESPN did the other day on the seahawks? they were talking about with all their defections they have had,their once dynasty they seemed for sure to have in place,may be in danger now.i assume you did catch that?
Click to expand...


I rarely watch ESPN.  I follow some of ESPN on radio.  Lately I've been working on a custom ladder rack for the F 250 High Rise 4 X 4 so radio is all I can work in.   

What do you/they mean by "all" the defections?  I'm only aware of just a scant few.  

Mebane, Irvin, Sweezy and Okung.  

We've got Mebane and Irvin covered on the D-Line. I'm totally happy with the D-line as it stands right now.  

Sweezy and Okung?  Ya we lost two guys on one of the most worthless O-Lines in the NFL.  Big whoop!  That sad O-Line was due for a MAJOR shake up anyway.  MMW's.  We NEEDED to have Okung go bye-bye as well as Sweezy.  Okung has been a sorry excuse for a L-Tackle IMHO.  He is ALWAYS injured.  He's certainly NOT worth what he wanted to get paid. Sweezy is a penalty manufacturing machine.  I'm glad both of them are gone making way for some new and sadly needed talent.


----------



## HUGGY

Oh ya...I almost forgot about losing Carpenter.  Dang!  I thought he was just the team Carpenter.


----------



## HUGGY

Seahawks/Russell Wilson ranked the top team/QB situation heading into the 2016 season:

*"PATRICK DAUGHERTY*
*GOAL LINE STAND*

“Franchise player” has a synonym: Elite quarterback. There are no franchise receivers or guards. Perhaps once a decade the moniker is applied to a non-signal caller. J.J. Watt, Adrian Peterson, Ray Lewis and Lawrence Taylor have all made claims to it. Even amongst quarterbacks, those who earn true “franchise” status are few and far between. Perhaps 9-10 have it now. The rest must be built up instead of built around.


So which teams are in the best shape at sports’ most important position? It’s not as easy as simply having the best quarterback. Age and injury history must be included in any future calculations. Tom Brady is still playing at an MVP level, but how many years does he have left? Carson Palmer was dominant in 2015, but is a ticking time bomb of an injury risk. Tony Romo is having trouble staying on the field. With all that in mind, we’ll assess the league’s quarterback situations 


I’ll use the same explainer I did last year because it still rings true: This list will look dramatically different than a straightforward ranking based on 2016 expectations alone. Not that 2016 is completely discounted. Having a good quarterback locked down for even one year is an achievement many teams can’t muster. But the focus is on the future, particularly the next 3-5 seasons.


_Last year's list can be found here._


*1. Seahawks, Russell Wilson*

*Last Year’s Ranking: 3*


Russell Wilson was the No. 75 overall pick of the 2012 draft. Four years later, he’s made 74 straight starts, and is coming off a stratospheric 2015 that cemented his standing amongst the elite of the elite. You could certainly argue that Wilson still isn’t as good as Aaron Rodgers, but you can’t argue his age — five years younger. That’s not to say youth alone is Wilson’s claim to the top spot. Whereas Rodgers struggled with a bad supporting cast last season, Wilson has consistently thrived with them. He’s also been held back by a run-first scheme that finally gave way to his unique gifts in 2015. Marshawn Lynch slept through his victory lap, so Wilson took the reins of the offense and put it on his back. Wilson has no missing pieces. He’s durable bordering on unbreakable, has made 10 postseason starts — including two Super Bowls — and gotten better each year. He is the envy of the league at its most important position. He is the most irreplaceable player in football, and the No. 1 reason the Seahawks will be challenging for Super Bowls for years to come. 


*2. Packers, Aaron Rodgers*

*Last Year’s Ranking: 2*


12 quarterbacks threw for over 4,000 yards last season. Aaron Rodgers wasn’t one of them. Playing with the worst supporting cast of his career, Rodgers proved human after all, posting career lows in completion percentage (60.7), yards per attempt (a stunning 6.68) and quarterback rating (92.7). This being Rodgers’ Packers, the season still ended in a place many would kill for — an overtime Divisional Round loss — but Rodgers proved no one is immune to an offense with Davante Adams as its No. 2 receiver. The good news is, Rodgers appeared in all 16 games for the second consecutive year, and didn’t lose any miles off his fastball. Although he’s now 32, Rodgers remains in his physical prime. The even better news is that Jordy Nelson is back for 2016, giving Rodgers the No. 1 he so desperately missed, and returning Randall Cobb to the No. 2 role he’s best suited for. 2015 was a bad year for Rodgers, but a one-off, not the beginning of the end. Rodgers is the league’s best pure passer, and should remain so for at least the next 2-3 seasons. 


*3. Panthers, Cam Newton*

*Last Year’s Ranking: 8*


Cam Newton was already unlike any player in NFL history. In 2015, he had a season to match, becoming the first quarterback to throw for 35 touchdowns while managing 10 more on the ground. Newton did so with Ted Ginn as his “No. 1 receiver” and Jonathan Stewart as his No. 1 running back. Newton carried his offense to a degree rarely seen, and an unprecedented one for a dual-threat quarterback. Newton’s 2015 was the fulfillment of the Michael Vick prophecy. As you consider Newton’s future, you could harp on the fact that he takes more crushing hits than any quarterback, or instead marvel that he’s missed only one game with a football-related injury in five years. Newton may not be indestructible, but he sure has looked like it. He’s also remained on a steady upward trajectory, and is just 124 days older than Andrew Luck. It’s possible Newton has already had his career year, but he’s 27 with an MVP and three straight division titles under his belt. Newton has delivered on his promise, and promises to keep the Panthers in contention for years to come. 


*4. Colts, Andrew Luck *

*Last Year’s Ranking: 1*


Neither Andrew Luck’s physical or mental gifts are in doubt. The 26 year old can make any throw, and is Roethlisberger-strong in the pocket. He is one of the most outwardly cerebral athletes in sports. He’s won. A lot. None of that can hide the fact that 2015 was a major step backwards. Even though he was playing hurt before he got _injured_, Luck’s performance cannot be excused. He produced only two more touchdowns (15) than turnovers (13), and was more Blake Bortles than Peyton Manning with his accuracy. The disastrous campaign also brought Luck’s good-but-not-great career numbers into sharp relief. Through 55 starts and 2,106 NFL throws, Luck has completed a mediocre 58.1 percent of his passes. He’s barely cleared 7.00 yards per attempt (7.05), and is the owner of an 85.0 quarterback rating. Luck is a born playmaker. He almost singlehandedly turned a 2-14 disaster into a three-time division champion overnight. But he’s not a finished product, and four years in, it’s fair to wonder what Luck is working toward. He still might be the heir apparent to Manning, Brady and Rodgers. He could also be a glorified Matthew Stafford. The former is still more likely, but the latter must at least be considered. That wasn’t the case this time a year ago. 


*5. Steelers, Ben Roethlisberger*

*Last Year’s Ranking: 5*


Ben Roethlisberger is better than ever. This isn’t really up for debate. The 34 year old completed 68 percent of his passes last season while still somehow averaging 8.4 yards per attempt. Roethlisberger has the rare ability to not only drive the ball down the field, but maintain his accuracy while doing so. According to Pro Football Focus, no one was better at it last year. The problem is that even though Ben is better than ever, he’s also older and more injury prone than ever. Roethlisberger got carted off the field not once, not twice, but three times in 2015, suffering knee, foot and shoulder injuries. He mixed in a concussion for good measure. Roethlisberger has truly gotten better with age, but can age remain kind to someone who takes so many hits? If it does, Roethlisberger will threaten for MVP status with Antonio Brown, Le'Veon Bell, Markus Wheaton, Sammie Coates and Ladarius Green at his disposal. 


*6. Patriots, Tom Brady/Jimmy Garoppolo*

*Last Year’s Ranking: 9*


In the NFL, age does not let you down gently — it stalks like a predator on the open savanna. Peyton Manning was challenging for the MVP midway through the 2014 season. 16 months later, he was retiring because it was his only option. The cliff is waiting for Tom Brady, too, but damn if he isn’t doing an amazing job eluding it. Brady was the league’s best player last season before injuries robbed him of his weapons. Even with all the carnage, he still got his team to within a field goal of its seventh Super Bowl appearance on his watch. Going on 39, Brady could have as few as two years left, but two years of Brady is better than five from an average quarterback. Brady’s four-game suspension complicates matters for 2016, but 12 starts should be more than enough to put the Pats in the driver’s seat for their eighth consecutive AFC East title. *"* 

NFL's Best QB Situations 2016 - Rotoworld.com


----------



## HUGGY

Brandon Browner, the TRUE MVP of Superbowl 49 and the REAL reason the Hawks threw an interception, is back in the fold.  Browner jumped the blocking assignment that was meant for Butler leaving Butler free to smash into Lockette and the ensuing interception.  Browner's understanding of the Hawk's tendencies were key to that championship saving play.  For those of you that don't follow the specific breakdown's of important plays like yours truly, I credit Browner for fending off the rub which led to the worst play in Seahawk's history.

More on Browner's new position with the Seahawks:

Brandon Browner Excited About His New Role With Seahawks


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Just wondering,is there any truth to this by chance Huggy? a fellow LA Ram fan i know is saying that the seahawks along with the niners are on the decline. The niners yeah,everyone knows that,nobody will argue that obvious one. But the seahawks? I cant believe he was serious.

He seems to think that just because Lynch retired that they are on the decline as well. what is Schneiders plan for the running game with Lynch gone now?

Maybe you can address these points he brought up for his reasoning as well.He also mentioned that they had a poor draft. do you agree?

The other one I could not believe i was hearing from him is he was saying the players on the team are now jeoulous of the attention Wilson is getting.I dont follow the seahawks anymore with the Rams back in LA and all so I have not heard of any of that.is any of that true? and again,tell me why you disagree with him that the seahawks drafted poorly this year.thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theres a few things i dont like about sherman but one thing i do is he doesnt hold back and does speaks his mind.you regardless if you cant stand him and the seahawks,he is spot on here everyone can agree.

Richard Sherman: Make billionaires pay for their own stadiums


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Just wondering,is there any truth to this by chance Huggy? a fellow LA Ram fan i know is saying that the seahawks along with the niners are on the decline. The niners yeah,everyone knows that,nobody will argue that obvious one. But the seahawks? I cant believe he was serious.
> 
> He seems to think that just because Lynch retired that they are on the decline as well. what is Schneiders plan for the running game with Lynch gone now?
> 
> Maybe you can address these points he brought up for his reasoning as well.He also mentioned that they had a poor draft. do you agree?
> 
> The other one I could not believe i was hearing from him is he was saying the players on the team are now jeoulous of the attention Wilson is getting.I dont follow the seahawks anymore with the Rams back in LA and all so I have not heard of any of that.is any of that true? and again,tell me why you disagree with him that the seahawks drafted poorly this year.thanks.



Hawks on the decline?  

I disagree.  

Yes the offense has changed in that Lynch is retired but what about last season?  What exactly did Lynch contribute to the Seahawks last year?  The Hawks offense was snake bit last season with two huge injuries.  Jimmy Graham was just getting into his stride when he went down with a serious leg injury requiring several operations then rookie Thomas Rawls was plugged in as the starting back and was flat tearing it up with huge chunks of yardage taken.  He was actually running better than Lynch did when you take away those two huge runs Lynch had. And they occurred on two different seasons.  

If Rawls and Graham come back healthy and Lockett, Kearse, and Baldwin stay healthy with Wilson even MORE experienced there is no way the Hawks Offense has taken a step backwards.

But like last season much has to do with the O-LIne.  Cable thinks he has finally found a combination that will work even at the start of the season.  I am not concerned that Okung and Sweezy are gone.  Okung was highly over rated as many of Wilson's sacks and hurries came from his side and Sweezy made NUMEROUS mistakes especially penalties.  Okung committed MANY penalties himself.

Now the Defense...

The secondary will be just as good if not better with the entire original LOB back on the field and backups healthy for a change.  

The D-Line will be strong as usual against the run.  Michael Bennett and Frank Clark will put extreme pressure on opposing QBs.  

Yes we lost a few good players but we had a great draft and had some very good players waiting in the wings to step up and step in.

With Wilson as our QB we should be in every game we play this season.  

As with every team injuries can dictate the future.  If we stay pretty much injury free we are certainly good enough to go deep into the playoffs if not another SB appearance...then it's just a matter of how we match up with the AFC champion.  We flat tore Denver a new A-Hole and came within a yard of a great come back win against the Pats.  My guess is that we are somewhere in between the quality of those two teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

they have pretty much all the places in place for another run at the superbowl title EXCEPT the offensive line.That is one concern they will have because while Idifi looks like he will be a good player in the future,too many question marks in  losing the entire line that got them  there two years ago with all those members gone now in their win against denver.

You just cant expect two rookies to jump right in immediately and have an impact.that rarely happens. that superbowl run will have to wait im afraid till next year because it will take around mid season before they start to jell and are all  able to work together as one unit.You just cant keep losing player after player and expect to pick it up right where you left off from last year.

the defense will keep them in a lot of games for them,thats for sure.No fallout there,but the offensive line is too much of a question mark that I dont see them ready to make another run at the superbowl till next season.

I would say the NFC title game will come down to being  between Minnesota vs either green bay or Arizona.If Carson Palmer can stay healthy for most the season,then I see them in the title game against them especially since they got Chandler Jones from the cheatriots.Otherwise I am expecting it to be between Green Bay and Minnesota.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh you forgot to answer if you agree if they had a poor draft or not?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> oh you forgot to answer if you agree if they had a poor draft or not?




I did answer that question.  I said I thought they had a great draft.  They went overboard on drafting running backs in my opinion but that was just insurance in case Rawls doesn't come back from his injury as well as we hope.

We took a stud, Ifedi, 325lbs  on the O-Line and another stud Reed 311lbs on the D-Line. Because of free agency those were our most pressing needs.  That kid from TCU Hunt 299 lbs is probably too small to play center and Cable put Brit 315 lbs in there anyway. As far as I know we are going to install Gilliam at L Tackle to replace Okung.  That will probably be the position of greatest concern.  Cable seems to be happy with this lineup.  We shall see.  If they work well as a unit we will win a lot of games. If they don't we will still probably make the playoffs but be in a lot of nail biters.  We don't have the typical QB in Wilson and even if he gets hurried more than we would like he can turn lemons into margaritas.


----------



## HUGGY

These are the worst days of the calendar.  Two weeks till training camp.


----------



## antiquity

l will start early and make a couple predictions....New England and Seattle in the Superbowl.

Why? Because there is no real threat to the Patriots in the AFC. But watch Oakland and maybe KC.

Green Bay is getting old....the Panthers were/are overrated. The Vikings may have a outside shot but I doubt it.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> l will start early and make a couple predictions....New England and Seattle in the Superbowl.
> 
> Why? Because there is no real threat to the Patriots in the AFC. But watch Oakland and maybe KC.
> 
> Green Bay is getting old....the Panthers were/are overrated. The Vikings may have a outside shot but I doubt it.



I'm going to say that after his suspension, Brady has a bad year.  Well, bad for him, at least.  At the end of the year there will be talk about whether he should retire.

The Panthers will find out how much they relied on Josh Norman....while Norman will find out how much of his success had to do with the team around him.

I haven't the slightest clue who goes to the SB.  If I'm wrong about Brady having an off year, I'll go with NE.  I think there are a number of contenders in the NFC.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> l will start early and make a couple predictions....New England and Seattle in the Superbowl.
> 
> Why? Because there is no real threat to the Patriots in the AFC. But watch Oakland and maybe KC.
> 
> Green Bay is getting old....the Panthers were/are overrated. The Vikings may have a outside shot but I doubt it.



We will find out in week 6.  Seahawks travel to NE for both team's SB preview.  Brady will have a game under his belt and Seattle's O-Line will have had a few games to get steady.

This may be one of the best games in the regular season.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> l will start early and make a couple predictions....New England and Seattle in the Superbowl.
> 
> Why? Because there is no real threat to the Patriots in the AFC. But watch Oakland and maybe KC.
> 
> Green Bay is getting old....the Panthers were/are overrated. The Vikings may have a outside shot but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will find out in week 6.  Seahawks travel to NE for both team's SB preview.  Brady will have a game under his belt and Seattle's O-Line will have had a few games to get steady.
> 
> This may be one of the best games in the regular season.
Click to expand...


I'm just hoping the Niners can split with the Hawks, despite the seeming difference in quality of the teams.  I can't bring myself to worry about a Pats/Hawks game in week 6 at this point.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> l will start early and make a couple predictions....New England and Seattle in the Superbowl.
> 
> Why? Because there is no real threat to the Patriots in the AFC. But watch Oakland and maybe KC.
> 
> Green Bay is getting old....the Panthers were/are overrated. The Vikings may have a outside shot but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will find out in week 6.  Seahawks travel to NE for both team's SB preview.  Brady will have a game under his belt and Seattle's O-Line will have had a few games to get steady.
> 
> This may be one of the best games in the regular season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping the Niners can split with the Hawks, despite the seeming difference in quality of the teams.  I can't bring myself to worry about a Pats/Hawks game in week 6 at this point.
Click to expand...


The only way a split with the 9ers could happen this season would be if Wilson gets injured.

Why do you want Russell to get injured?


----------



## HUGGY

In the last 4-5 seasons the Hawks have had the NFL's #1-#2 scoring Defense.  That will not change this season with the LOB back together and healthy.  With Bennett and Clark leading the pass rush and Bobby Wagner the center of the Linebackers it will be both very difficult for opposing teams to score on the ground and through the air. Their trademark ability to prevent long plays should continue.

On Offense Wilson is only getting better and could be in the conversation as League MVP.

As with all teams injury could decide the outcome of the season.  No team will start out with better overall talent.  

I like our chances.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> In the last 4-5 seasons the Hawks have had the NFL's #1-#2 scoring Defense.  That will not change this season with the LOB back together and healthy.  With Bennett and Clark leading the pass rush and Bobby Wagner the center of the Linebackers it will be both very difficult for opposing teams to score on the ground and through the air. Their trademark ability to prevent long plays should continue.
> 
> On Offense Wilson is only getting better and could be in the conversation as League MVP.
> 
> As with all teams injury could decide the outcome of the season.  No team will start out with better overall talent.
> 
> I like our chances.


even with a shaky offensive unproven line? 

That is again WHY I am taking the Vikings to win the NFC. For the AFC,the steelers.they took the donkeys to the wire in the AFC title game up in denver where it is the most difficult place for visiting teams to play in that mile high altitude despite not having their big play maker antonio brown.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the last 4-5 seasons the Hawks have had the NFL's #1-#2 scoring Defense.  That will not change this season with the LOB back together and healthy.  With Bennett and Clark leading the pass rush and Bobby Wagner the center of the Linebackers it will be both very difficult for opposing teams to score on the ground and through the air. Their trademark ability to prevent long plays should continue.
> 
> On Offense Wilson is only getting better and could be in the conversation as League MVP.
> 
> As with all teams injury could decide the outcome of the season.  No team will start out with better overall talent.
> 
> I like our chances.
> 
> 
> 
> even with a shaky offensive unproven line?
> 
> That is again WHY I am taking the Vikings to win the NFC. For the AFC,the steelers.they took the donkeys to the wire in the AFC title game up in denver where it is the most difficult place for visiting teams to play in that mile high altitude despite not having their big play maker antonio brown.
Click to expand...


Who knows?  Maybe even Luck will start playing like his first season press clippings.


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the last 4-5 seasons the Hawks have had the NFL's #1-#2 scoring Defense.  That will not change this season with the LOB back together and healthy.  With Bennett and Clark leading the pass rush and Bobby Wagner the center of the Linebackers it will be both very difficult for opposing teams to score on the ground and through the air. Their trademark ability to prevent long plays should continue.
> 
> On Offense Wilson is only getting better and could be in the conversation as League MVP.
> 
> As with all teams injury could decide the outcome of the season.  No team will start out with better overall talent.
> 
> I like our chances.
> 
> 
> 
> even with a shaky offensive unproven line?
> 
> That is again WHY I am taking the Vikings to win the NFC. For the AFC,the steelers.they took the donkeys to the wire in the AFC title game up in denver where it is the most difficult place for visiting teams to play in that mile high altitude despite not having their big play maker antonio brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows?  Maybe even Luck will start playing like his first season press clippings.
Click to expand...

Would be nice if he did


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks are doing something new this season which I find VERY cool!

They are streaming an hour each practice with commentators and the cameras are on the players the whole time.  

So we get to see the players going through the drills as the talking heads are describing them and filling in on their backgrounds.   

I for one appreciate this sneak look at the team.  BTW....EVERY player to a man looks in GREAT shape.  

No holdouts this year.  I am getting SOOOOO stoked for the games to begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> The Hawks are doing something new this season which I find VERY cool!
> 
> They are streaming an hour each practice with commentators and the cameras are on the players the whole time.
> 
> So we get to see the players going through the drills as the talking heads are describing them and filling in on their backgrounds.
> 
> I for one appreciate this sneak look at the team.  BTW....EVERY player to a man looks in GREAT shape.
> 
> No holdouts this year.  I am getting SOOOOO stoked for the games to begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah no holdouts but an offensive line with a HUGE question mark.

I see the Seahawks getting back to the superbowl but not till next year though after the group has been together for a year and been able to jell together.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks are doing something new this season which I find VERY cool!
> 
> They are streaming an hour each practice with commentators and the cameras are on the players the whole time.
> 
> So we get to see the players going through the drills as the talking heads are describing them and filling in on their backgrounds.
> 
> I for one appreciate this sneak look at the team.  BTW....EVERY player to a man looks in GREAT shape.
> 
> No holdouts this year.  I am getting SOOOOO stoked for the games to begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no holdouts but an offensive line with a HUGE question mark.
> 
> I see the Seahawks getting back to the superbowl but not till next year though after the group has been together for a year and been able to jell together.
Click to expand...


Why are you always putting down the Seahawks in fits of jealous rage?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks are doing something new this season which I find VERY cool!
> 
> They are streaming an hour each practice with commentators and the cameras are on the players the whole time.
> 
> So we get to see the players going through the drills as the talking heads are describing them and filling in on their backgrounds.
> 
> I for one appreciate this sneak look at the team.  BTW....EVERY player to a man looks in GREAT shape.
> 
> No holdouts this year.  I am getting SOOOOO stoked for the games to begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no holdouts but an offensive line with a HUGE question mark.
> 
> I see the Seahawks getting back to the superbowl but not till next year though after the group has been together for a year and been able to jell together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you always putting down the Seahawks in fits of jealous rage?
Click to expand...


jealous rage? that funny.just being realistic charlie.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks are doing something new this season which I find VERY cool!
> 
> They are streaming an hour each practice with commentators and the cameras are on the players the whole time.
> 
> So we get to see the players going through the drills as the talking heads are describing them and filling in on their backgrounds.
> 
> I for one appreciate this sneak look at the team.  BTW....EVERY player to a man looks in GREAT shape.
> 
> No holdouts this year.  I am getting SOOOOO stoked for the games to begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no holdouts but an offensive line with a HUGE question mark.
> 
> I see the Seahawks getting back to the superbowl but not till next year though after the group has been together for a year and been able to jell together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you always putting down the Seahawks in fits of jealous rage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jealous rage? that funny.just being realistic charlie.
Click to expand...


You are wrong.  The Hawks will return to the Super Bowl this season.  Try not to let that FACT drive you crazy.

The Rams now reside in the city of DISTRACTIONS!  The have NO chance.  You will feel better if you just resolve to return to the light from which you fled.  

Go Hawks!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks are doing something new this season which I find VERY cool!
> 
> They are streaming an hour each practice with commentators and the cameras are on the players the whole time.
> 
> So we get to see the players going through the drills as the talking heads are describing them and filling in on their backgrounds.
> 
> I for one appreciate this sneak look at the team.  BTW....EVERY player to a man looks in GREAT shape.
> 
> No holdouts this year.  I am getting SOOOOO stoked for the games to begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no holdouts but an offensive line with a HUGE question mark.
> 
> I see the Seahawks getting back to the superbowl but not till next year though after the group has been together for a year and been able to jell together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you always putting down the Seahawks in fits of jealous rage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jealous rage? that funny.just being realistic charlie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  The Hawks will return to the Super Bowl this season.  Try not to let that FACT drive you crazy.
> 
> The Rams now reside in the city of DISTRACTIONS!  The have NO chance.  You will feel better if you just resolve to return to the light from which you fled.
> 
> Go Hawks!!!!
Click to expand...


You also were sure a couple years ago it was going to be a FACT they would beat the cheats in the superbowl and since you brought up the Rams,you were ALSO convinced they would be playing in st louis this year as well.How did those two predictions turn out for you?

please dont force me to go back and bring that link up and prove that to you as I always do when you always deny you said that.

Like I said,I am a realist,that being the case I dont expect my Rams to be any better this year than last year with an unproven quarterback.However because they ARE back in LA where they belong now,the best players coming out of the draft will WANT to come and play for the Rams now eager to play in LA.

oh and since you brought up my LA Rams,you seem to be forgetting as well that they were VERY successful in LA in the 70's and 80's the majority of the time they were there in the playoffs several times in those two decades and whats impressive is that they did that in a day and age back then where it was much more difficult to make the playoffs back then than it is now where now you have like 8 teams or so from each conference that goes in,BACK THEN,you only had like 4 teams from each conference that made the playoffs.

The Rams were always playing the cowboys and the vikings in the 70's in the playoffs.Two teams that were dynastys of that era back then. Then the 80's they of course had the great 49ers dynasty they had to go against year after year in the same division.

so LA was never a distraction for those great Ram teams back then.They just were not as talented as some of the other great  dynastys teams were back then from that era that I just mentioned.

oh and look at the Dodgers as well. They have HARDLY been distracted by playing in LA making the playoffs year after year after year.They cant get to the world series like my Royals did but they are proven winners year after year despite playing out there in hollywood where all the glitz and glamour is .

The Rams will get back there someday.I can wait ESPECIALLY since I waited 21 years for them to get back to where they belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and WHY do you say the Rams have no chance? Did I EVER say to you that I expect the Rams to be a superbowl contender this year?  No i did not.

I dont expect that for many years and you know what? I dont care. I am so happy and excited that they are back I could care less if they go 0-16 this season.If they do,I will be back next year cheering them on with passion. I am just happy they are back in LA. winning means NOTHING TO ME at this point for my LA Rams.

I am so happy they are back in LA now that  they could go 0-16 for the next five years in a row and I will STILL cheer them on same as I have the Royals the last 20 years plus when they were the joke of major league baseball.

The Royals the past 20 years util a few years ago,were the joke of major league baseball,the worst team in the league practically year after year. But you know what? I did not care.that did not stop me from going out to the ballpark year after year to cheer them on  just because they were ROYAL losers.

It will be no different  than the Rams for me,win or lose,they will always be my team since they will never leave LA again.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks are doing something new this season which I find VERY cool!
> 
> They are streaming an hour each practice with commentators and the cameras are on the players the whole time.
> 
> So we get to see the players going through the drills as the talking heads are describing them and filling in on their backgrounds.
> 
> I for one appreciate this sneak look at the team.  BTW....EVERY player to a man looks in GREAT shape.
> 
> No holdouts this year.  I am getting SOOOOO stoked for the games to begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no holdouts but an offensive line with a HUGE question mark.
> 
> I see the Seahawks getting back to the superbowl but not till next year though after the group has been together for a year and been able to jell together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you always putting down the Seahawks in fits of jealous rage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jealous rage? that funny.just being realistic charlie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  The Hawks will return to the Super Bowl this season.  Try not to let that FACT drive you crazy.
> 
> The Rams now reside in the city of DISTRACTIONS!  The have NO chance.  You will feel better if you just resolve to return to the light from which you fled.
> 
> Go Hawks!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also were sure a couple years ago it was going to be a FACT they would beat the cheats in the superbowl and since you brought up the Rams,you were ALSO convinced they would be playing in st louis this year as well.How did those two predictions turn out for you?
> 
> please dont force me to go back and bring that link up and prove that to you as I always do when you always deny you said that.
> 
> Like I said,I am a realist,that being the case I dont expect my Rams to be any better this year than last year with an unproven quarterback.However because they ARE back in LA where they belong now,the best players coming out of the draft will WANT to come and play for the Rams now eager to play in LA.
> 
> oh and since you brought up my LA Rams,you seem to be forgetting as well that they were VERY successful in LA in the 70's and 80's the majority of the time they were there in the playoffs several times in those two decades and whats impressive is that they did that in a day and age back then where it was much more difficult to make the playoffs back then than it is now where now you have like 8 teams or so from each conference that goes in,BACK THEN,you only had like 4 teams from each conference that made the playoffs.
> 
> The Rams were always playing the cowboys and the vikings in the 70's in the playoffs.Two teams that were dynastys of that era back then. Then the 80's they of course had the great 49ers dynasty they had to go against year after year in the same division.
> 
> so LA was never a distraction for those great Ram teams back then.They just were not as talented as some of the other great  dynastys teams were back then from that era that I just mentioned.
> 
> oh and look at the Dodgers as well. They have HARDLY been distracted by playing in LA making the playoffs year after year after year.They cant get to the world series like my Royals did but they are proven winners year after year despite playing out there in hollywood where all the glitz and glamour is .
> 
> The Rams will get back there someday.I can wait ESPECIALLY since I waited 21 years for them to get back to where they belong.
Click to expand...


I believe that the Ram's players only want to have access to the Playboy Mansion and party with movie stars.  The distractions in LA will keep them in the cellar of the NFC West for years to come.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no holdouts but an offensive line with a HUGE question mark.
> 
> I see the Seahawks getting back to the superbowl but not till next year though after the group has been together for a year and been able to jell together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always putting down the Seahawks in fits of jealous rage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jealous rage? that funny.just being realistic charlie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  The Hawks will return to the Super Bowl this season.  Try not to let that FACT drive you crazy.
> 
> The Rams now reside in the city of DISTRACTIONS!  The have NO chance.  You will feel better if you just resolve to return to the light from which you fled.
> 
> Go Hawks!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also were sure a couple years ago it was going to be a FACT they would beat the cheats in the superbowl and since you brought up the Rams,you were ALSO convinced they would be playing in st louis this year as well.How did those two predictions turn out for you?
> 
> please dont force me to go back and bring that link up and prove that to you as I always do when you always deny you said that.
> 
> Like I said,I am a realist,that being the case I dont expect my Rams to be any better this year than last year with an unproven quarterback.However because they ARE back in LA where they belong now,the best players coming out of the draft will WANT to come and play for the Rams now eager to play in LA.
> 
> oh and since you brought up my LA Rams,you seem to be forgetting as well that they were VERY successful in LA in the 70's and 80's the majority of the time they were there in the playoffs several times in those two decades and whats impressive is that they did that in a day and age back then where it was much more difficult to make the playoffs back then than it is now where now you have like 8 teams or so from each conference that goes in,BACK THEN,you only had like 4 teams from each conference that made the playoffs.
> 
> The Rams were always playing the cowboys and the vikings in the 70's in the playoffs.Two teams that were dynastys of that era back then. Then the 80's they of course had the great 49ers dynasty they had to go against year after year in the same division.
> 
> so LA was never a distraction for those great Ram teams back then.They just were not as talented as some of the other great  dynastys teams were back then from that era that I just mentioned.
> 
> oh and look at the Dodgers as well. They have HARDLY been distracted by playing in LA making the playoffs year after year after year.They cant get to the world series like my Royals did but they are proven winners year after year despite playing out there in hollywood where all the glitz and glamour is .
> 
> The Rams will get back there someday.I can wait ESPECIALLY since I waited 21 years for them to get back to where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the Ram's players only want to have access to the Playboy Mansion and party with movie stars.  The distractions in LA will keep them in the cellar of the NFC West for years to come.
Click to expand...


well yeah I can agree with you on that. That was what happened with the Raiders when they moved out of Oakland,they won the superbowl a couple years later in LA after leaving Oakland  having a talented  OAKLAND team that they inherited that had won a superbowl a couple years earlier their last year in Oakland.

They then won it in LA and they were never the same team again after that.They could not deal with the hollywood glitz and glamor going hollywood after that and they became a joke after that.

In the beginning for the players that have been playing in st louis for so many years it will be like that for them as well probably but eventually those players will be gone and it will be the same with them as it is with the dodgers who are always a powerhouse in baseball year after year.

Once they are established and been there a while,it will be like it was for them back in the 70's and 80's where they were a powerhouse year after year almost always in the playoffs which was very impressive back then since like i said,back then it was much more difficult to make the playoffs because you had far fewer teams that could make the playoffs back then at that time.I know you remember that? yet they made them year after year same as the dodgers do.

so yeah,In the beginning you are probably right,that it will be a distraction for all the players coming from st louis,but once those players are gone,I am sure they will be good again same as they were in the 70's and 80's. which is A-okay by me.Hey i waited 21 years for them to come back to where they BELONG. I sure can wait another 20 years from them to be good again as they were in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

By the way since YOU brought my Rams up,something that people around here dont understand when they mention how the Rams had blackouts many times during their time in the LA coliseum is that until the mid 90's when the Rams left,football was not big back then like it is now. Back then baseball was americas favorite pasttime. Football is so much bigger now than it was back then though with baseball taking a  backseat to it which was the case with football back then.

Comparing attendance figures from the 1970's to today is absurd  but I guess St. Louis doesn't have much else to argue these days. Average attendance at NFL games back then  was only about 55,000 a game at that time and has risen by nearly 20,000 a game since then. They moved to Anaheim because it was a fairly new stadium at the time and better suited for the NFL then the 100,000 seat LA Coliseum. The Majority of the time in LA,they were always in the top five in league attendance.NOBODY in the NFL back then could draw close to a 100,000 in attendance regularly.

The Rams broke attendance records in LA and moved to Anaheim only because no team would be able to sell out a 100,000 seat stadium regularly.  I'm glad you finally agree St. Louis really is a fairweather football city with far worse attendance problems then LA ever had.

I also have evidence that refutes the myth that LA is a fair weather sports town.
The Chargers matter of fact had to move to san diego after spending one year in LA because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance.

The chargers despite having a 8-4 record and making to the divisional round playoffs that year,only averaged crowds of around 10,000 or so with the highest being around 20,000.

The Rams on the other hand that same year,even though they they had a losing season that same year their average season attendance that year had crowds as high as 63 to 77,000 which was  ABOVE THE AVERAGE NFL crowd attendance.

Like I said,they were almost always in the top 5 in league attendance the majority of their time in LA.their lowest crowd turnouts they had that year were around 55,000 which back THEN was the average for most other teams around the country.

So much for the MYTH that LA does not support winners.

I would like to see your SEAHAWKS draw crowds of 100,000 back in the 60's and 70's when football was NOT popular like it is now because baseball was americas favorite pasttime back then.Not happening charlie.lol.Now they would probably  but not back then,no way.no how.


----------



## Kat

Hmm Any LA people I know (and there are many), LOVE football. I don't see anyone as a fair weather fan in LA. I think the Rams will be just fine with the move. I think people are excited. We'll all know soon enough.  (can't believe it is almost time for football already).


----------



## HUGGY

Uh... Oh!  Thomas Rawls per carry yardage leader for 2015 was activated of of PUP.  This cannot be good news for the "other" teams in the NFC West.

In other news, Jimmy Graham had better get his ass back on the field ASAP cuz Seattle is deep at TE even without him.  I'm pretty sure Doug Baldwin isn't in any hurry to see Graham return.  Doug's numbers skyrocketed after Grahams injury last season.  Tying some other guy for an NFL leading 14 TDs 11 of which came in the last 7 games in 2015.


----------



## HUGGY

Jimmy Graham is back with the team today following his 8 month rehab after being injured in the 2015 season.  This is excellent news!


----------



## HUGGY

Thomas Rawls is ready.  The O-Line is set.  

The Hawks are loaded with talent as we embark on the 2016 season.   

I see this team making the playoffs and NOT by the back door wild card like last season.  We will battle the Cardinals for the NFC West and prevail.  Now it remains to be seen if the Panthers can have a season similar to last season.  I predict that either the Hawks or Carolina will have HFA in the playoffs.


----------



## antiquity

The only teams in the NFC standing in the way of Seattle quest are Carolina and Arizona. Green Bay being IMO on the out side. 

Seattle is too strong both on offense and defense to be denied. Leading the league for four straight years on defense and having the highest rated quarterback in all pro football makes Seattle my prediction.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I am surprised to see this little tidbit of news escaped you Hug.

Marshawn Lynch Is Reportedly Considering Unretiring And Coming Back To The NFL


----------



## HUGGY

Seahawk's doubters...  SUCK IT!

That is all.


----------



## antiquity

Wilson may not play this week end....now that sucks...


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> I am surprised to see this little tidbit of news escaped you Hug.
> 
> Marshawn Lynch Is Reportedly Considering Unretiring And Coming Back To The NFL



Sure he is.


----------



## HUGGY

Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.



And cheat, apparently.  

Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation

The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
Click to expand...


of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with." 

 He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.

I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
Click to expand...


The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
Click to expand...


No question their defense is great.we can all agree on that.Always has been. as I said throughout the off season and which is still holding true now as we speak,its the offensive line play that is a huge question mark here.

 One field goal in two games? That is almost as bad as my Rams and while that is not surprising they played poorly against the Rams-they always struggle against that defense,Miami is HARDLY  a good defense yet they could only score a mere 12 points against them?

Even last year at the start of the season,they were at LEAST scoring touchdowns in the first two games.

the front office really fucked up letting all their offensive lineman go from two years ago and thinking everything will be alright.its not. They have no running game without Lynch no and its showing,major cause for panic right now in seattle.

Lucky for them they are playing the hapless Titans this  week.before the year  i would have picked this to be an easy game but before the year i would have picked them to blow out the hapless dolphins as well. i said this could be  a long year for them with that questionable offensive line.well with how they have played so far,that looks to be the case.

Unlike someone else I know here,i am not going to say they suck because of losing ONE GAME. but that offensive line is very much cause for concern in seattle right now.that cannot be disputed.you cant keep asking the defense to stay on the field all day long and be effective you know?

 they are so bad right now wilson is taking shot after shot.if your defense is on the field all day long,its tough to win games. when they have to play a high scoring team like the cardinals, the way that offensive line is playing,it could be a long day for that defense.

You cant keep expecting for wilson to pull a rabbits foot out of the bag as he did in the miami game late in the game each week if your offense cant score touchdowns.lol


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
Click to expand...


And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!


----------



## Montrovant

B. Kidd said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
Click to expand...


If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
Click to expand...



See how that works out for ya' *all season long*.


----------



## Montrovant

B. Kidd said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works out for ya' *all season long*.
Click to expand...


I'm a Niners fan.  

Just saying the Seahawks might win quite a few games even with a crappy offense.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
Click to expand...


The Dolphins and Rams can't score, hell the 49ers with no D shutout the Rams. Keenum is a joke of a QB. What happens when Seattle  plays a team with a real offense.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dolphins and Rams can't score, hell the 49ers with no D shutout the Rams. Keenum is a joke of a QB. What happens when Seattle  plays a team with a real offense.
Click to expand...


The Dolphins can score, they just have to go down 24-0 first.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works out for ya' *all season long*.
Click to expand...


Yeah Montrovant,you seemed to miss the part i was referring to where if that offense plays like it did against  my Rams last week,a team that has not a winning record in over 12 years and against the dolphins "a team  who seems like it has been even longer for them since they had one." if they can only score a mere 12 points  against a crappy defense like the miami dolphins,again as I said before my Rams I can understand but the DOLPHINS defense? thats pretty bad.

they have played bad teams so far,you think that defense will be effective when it has to play against a GOOD offense like the cardinals who they play twice yearly or the packers or panthers?

If that offense goes out and plays the same way all year long as it did the last two weeks and considering that offensive line has MANY questions marks with most of them other than Britt being unproven,there is no reason to believe they wont, once they start playing the good teams that have GOOD offenses like the cardinals,you cant expect the defense to be effective when they have to be on the field all day long because the offense is having so many three and outs and kicking field goals.

You missed the part i mentioned that the reason they have given up only one touchdown in two weeks is because they were playing two crappy teams where neither has an offense.

That wont be the case all year long charlie.

Like i said,last year they were at least scoring touchdowns at the beginning of the year and the offense kept the ball on the filed long enough for the defense to catch its breath against good teams toward the end of the season. You keep having too many three and outs and only scoring filed goals against GOOD teams like the panthers and cardinals,you are asking way too much for the Hawks defense to hold teams under 10 points. they cant hold them off forever when they cant get any rest being on the field all day long.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works out for ya' *all season long*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Niners fan.
> 
> Just saying the Seahawks might win quite a few games even with a crappy offense.
Click to expand...

against BAD teams like the dolphins and Rams YES but not against GOOD teams like the panthers and cards.

btw you being a niner fan,i am surprised i havent heard what you think on this thread here.have you ever been there to crappy Levi by chance?

Levi,Schmevi,give me the stick any day of the year.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works out for ya' *all season long*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Niners fan.
> 
> Just saying the Seahawks might win quite a few games even with a crappy offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> against BAD teams like the dolphins and Rams YES but not against GOOD teams like the panthers and cards.
> 
> btw you being a niner fan,i am surprised i havent heard what you think on this thread here.have you ever been there to crappy Levi by chance?
> 
> Levi,Schmevi,give me the stick any day of the year.
Click to expand...


I'm an East coast Niner fan, I haven't been.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works out for ya' *all season long*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Niners fan.
> 
> Just saying the Seahawks might win quite a few games even with a crappy offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> against BAD teams like the dolphins and Rams YES but not against GOOD teams like the panthers and cards.
> 
> btw you being a niner fan,i am surprised i havent heard what you think on this thread here.have you ever been there to crappy Levi by chance?
> 
> Levi,Schmevi,give me the stick any day of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an East coast Niner fan, I haven't been.
Click to expand...


you're same as me.I never been to a Rams game in LA my entire life.was always too poor to fly out there and have to pay for a hotel,the tickets and everything,sounds like that is the case with you as well? 

yeah I knew you lived on the LEAST coast. just thought you had been there is all but your just like me,never made it out for the team you love in the city they SHOULD be in still.

Been meaning to ask you,you being a niners fan and all,surely you must have thought this last game against my Rams was much more exciting than the past 20 years with the california rivalry back and all?

This was the first time i cared about that matchup since then..a couple years ago when they were on monday night football against them and they were talking about it on ESPN i was saying-who gives a crap?

you being a niners fanand all were you aware of it that the last couple years when it became pretty obvious they were coming back,that the fans in SF wanted them back as badly as the LA fans did? some fellow Ram fans told me at a game last year and the year before FORTY NINER fans were yelling out BEAT LA BEAT LA. Did YOU know about that?

finally,what do YOU think on the niners new stadium? from what you have seen of it from the ariel views and all,dont you agree that it looks like a piece of shit compare the candlestick?

give me the stick anyday of the year everytime.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works out for ya' *all season long*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Niners fan.
> 
> Just saying the Seahawks might win quite a few games even with a crappy offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> against BAD teams like the dolphins and Rams YES but not against GOOD teams like the panthers and cards.
> 
> btw you being a niner fan,i am surprised i havent heard what you think on this thread here.have you ever been there to crappy Levi by chance?
> 
> Levi,Schmevi,give me the stick any day of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an East coast Niner fan, I haven't been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're same as me.I never been to a Rams game in LA my entire life.was always too poor to fly out there and have to pay for a hotel,the tickets and everything,sounds like that is the case with you as well?
> 
> yeah I knew you lived on the LEAST coast. just thought you had been there is all but your just like me,never made it out for the team you love in the city they SHOULD be in still.
> 
> Been meaning to ask you,you being a niners fan and all,surely you must have thought this last game against my Rams was much more exciting than the past 20 years with the california rivalry back and all?
> 
> This was the first time i cared about that matchup since then..a couple years ago when they were on monday night football against them and they were talking about it on ESPN i was saying-who gives a crap?
> 
> you being a niners fanand all were you aware of it that the last couple years when it became pretty obvious they were coming back,that the fans in SF wanted them back as badly as the LA fans did? some fellow Ram fans told me at a game last year and the year before FORTY NINER fans were yelling out BEAT LA BEAT LA. Did YOU know about that?
> 
> finally,what do YOU think on the niners new stadium? from what you have seen of it from the ariel views and all,dont you agree that it looks like a piece of shit compare the candlestick?
> 
> give me the stick anyday of the year everytime.
Click to expand...


I've never been off the east coast, let alone to California.    I would only consider flying out there to watch a game if I were wealthy and/or retired, and I'm certainly neither of those things.  

I don't pay much attention to the fans really.  I'm mostly neutral on the Rams being in LA.  St. Louis, LA, they are still the Rams to me.

Levi's Stadium doesn't look great from the outside, at least not with those white balcony or scaffold looking parts.  On the other hand, Candlestick seemed to always have field problems, being too wet and muddy.  Supposedly it was windy as well, although that may have had more affect on baseball.  It was old and probably about time for a new one, really.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works out for ya' *all season long*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Niners fan.
> 
> Just saying the Seahawks might win quite a few games even with a crappy offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> against BAD teams like the dolphins and Rams YES but not against GOOD teams like the panthers and cards.
> 
> btw you being a niner fan,i am surprised i havent heard what you think on this thread here.have you ever been there to crappy Levi by chance?
> 
> Levi,Schmevi,give me the stick any day of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an East coast Niner fan, I haven't been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're same as me.I never been to a Rams game in LA my entire life.was always too poor to fly out there and have to pay for a hotel,the tickets and everything,sounds like that is the case with you as well?
> 
> yeah I knew you lived on the LEAST coast. just thought you had been there is all but your just like me,never made it out for the team you love in the city they SHOULD be in still.
> 
> Been meaning to ask you,you being a niners fan and all,surely you must have thought this last game against my Rams was much more exciting than the past 20 years with the california rivalry back and all?
> 
> This was the first time i cared about that matchup since then..a couple years ago when they were on monday night football against them and they were talking about it on ESPN i was saying-who gives a crap?
> 
> you being a niners fanand all were you aware of it that the last couple years when it became pretty obvious they were coming back,that the fans in SF wanted them back as badly as the LA fans did? some fellow Ram fans told me at a game last year and the year before FORTY NINER fans were yelling out BEAT LA BEAT LA. Did YOU know about that?
> 
> finally,what do YOU think on the niners new stadium? from what you have seen of it from the ariel views and all,dont you agree that it looks like a piece of shit compare the candlestick?
> 
> give me the stick anyday of the year everytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been off the east coast, let alone to California.    I would only consider flying out there to watch a game if I were wealthy and/or retired, and I'm certainly neither of those things.
> 
> I don't pay much attention to the fans really.  I'm mostly neutral on the Rams being in LA.  St. Louis, LA, they are still the Rams to me.
> 
> Levi's Stadium doesn't look great from the outside, at least not with those white balcony or scaffold looking parts.  On the other hand, Candlestick seemed to always have field problems, being too wet and muddy.  Supposedly it was windy as well, although that may have had more affect on baseball.  It was old and probably about time for a new one, really.
Click to expand...

yeah but thats how good old fashioned football was MEANT to be played,wet and muddy.give me the stick everytime.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like I got the teams mixed up for who the seahawks face this week,I got them mixed up with the raiders in facing the Titans this week.speaking of your Niners Mon,looks like THEY are the team that faces the Hawks this weekend. Last year i would have mailed this in as a an automatic win for the hawks but then again I would have done that with the Dolphins as well.

Looks like a lot has changed in one year in the Seahawks are not near as good as they are where the niners could be on the verge of improving with Chip Kelly. He might have found the right team that has embraced him and he might be turning things around there.

They gave up a lot of points to the Panthers but thats the Panthers.the team that was in the superbowl last year.They look like they have picked right up right where they left off from last year and have not skipped a beat.so far they look like the same team from last year,can beat everybody in the NFL except the donkeys.

The niners fram last year would have been beaten much worse than they were last week by the panthers. The fact they put up 24 points against them shows me they do not quit as they were doing in many games last year.

 Based on the way they are playing now and the way the Hawks are at the moment,unless the hawks have all of a sudden fixed their O line problems,I see another game of field goals by them with the niners winning with a comfortable lead.

This is a division game for the Hawks so if they dont win this one,it is going to be a very long year for them. I would have thought the Hawks would have beat the fins easily especially being a home game so I just dont see them being able to hang in there with the niners this week but anything can happen in the NFL especially with division games.Like a couple years ago the skins only one one game that year and it was against the Cowboys who had a pretty good season that year so you never know,maybe this will be the game where the Hawks get their act together. who knows. we'll see.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Looks like I got the teams mixed up for who the seahawks face this week,I got them mixed up with the raiders in facing the Titans this week.speaking of your Niners Mon,looks like THEY are the team that faces the Hawks this weekend. Last year i would have mailed this in as a an automatic win for the hawks but then again I would have done that with the Dolphins as well.
> 
> Looks like a lot has changed in one year in the Seahawks are not near as good as they are where the niners could be on the verge of improving with Chip Kelly. He might have found the right team that has embraced him and he might be turning things around there.
> 
> They gave up a lot of points to the Panthers but thats the Panthers.the team that was in the superbowl last year.They look like they have picked right up right where they left off from last year and have not skipped a beat.so far they look like the same team from last year,can beat everybody in the NFL except the donkeys.
> 
> The niners fram last year would have been beaten much worse than they were last week by the panthers. The fact they put up 24 points against them shows me they do not quit as they were doing in many games last year.
> 
> Based on the way they are playing now and the way the Hawks are at the moment,unless the hawks have all of a sudden fixed their O line problems,I see another game of field goals by them with the niners winning with a comfortable lead.
> 
> This is a division game for the Hawks so if they dont win this one,it is going to be a very long year for them. I would have thought the Hawks would have beat the fins easily especially being a home game so I just dont see them being able to hang in there with the niners this week but anything can happen in the NFL especially with division games.Like a couple years ago the skins only one one game that year and it was against the Cowboys who had a pretty good season that year so you never know,maybe this will be the game where the Hawks get their act together. who knows. we'll see.



I'd love the Niners to win easily, but I doubt it.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And cheat, apparently.
> 
> Seahawks, Pete Carroll fined; team loses pick for 'no-contact' violation
> 
> The Rams have been able to beat the Seahawks the last 3 games.  Just one of those division rivalry things, you can never tell, no matter the quality of the teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course he cheats.he cheats to LOSE. He not only threw the superbowl " a fact you guys cant come to grips with."
> 
> He also threw the game against the Rams in their home opener last year,as well as the chargers and chiefs game from two years ago it is so obvious.
> their offensive line is as horrible as my Rams are. Only thing is my Rams are not expected to do anything this year where the Seahawks were picked by many to be superbowl contenders.
> 
> I sure am glad they suck this year ONLY because Pete wont be able to throw the superbowl again against that other cheating team the cheatriots if they get there again. Ron Rivera or Mike Mccarthey wont throw the game like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are 1-1 and have given up a total of 19 points, best in the league.  It's really early to say they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have *one whole touchdown* to brag about in their first two games........whoop-dee-doo-dahh-dayyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can hold teams to less than 10 points a game, they might not need many touchdowns to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dolphins and Rams can't score, hell the 49ers with no D shutout the Rams. Keenum is a joke of a QB. What happens when Seattle  plays a team with a real offense.
Click to expand...


If the O-Line and Wilson's ankle don't improve by then we will lose, obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got the teams mixed up for who the seahawks face this week,I got them mixed up with the raiders in facing the Titans this week.speaking of your Niners Mon,looks like THEY are the team that faces the Hawks this weekend. Last year i would have mailed this in as a an automatic win for the hawks but then again I would have done that with the Dolphins as well.
> 
> Looks like a lot has changed in one year in the Seahawks are not near as good as they are where the niners could be on the verge of improving with Chip Kelly. He might have found the right team that has embraced him and he might be turning things around there.
> 
> They gave up a lot of points to the Panthers but thats the Panthers.the team that was in the superbowl last year.They look like they have picked right up right where they left off from last year and have not skipped a beat.so far they look like the same team from last year,can beat everybody in the NFL except the donkeys.
> 
> The niners fram last year would have been beaten much worse than they were last week by the panthers. The fact they put up 24 points against them shows me they do not quit as they were doing in many games last year.
> 
> Based on the way they are playing now and the way the Hawks are at the moment,unless the hawks have all of a sudden fixed their O line problems,I see another game of field goals by them with the niners winning with a comfortable lead.
> 
> This is a division game for the Hawks so if they dont win this one,it is going to be a very long year for them. I would have thought the Hawks would have beat the fins easily especially being a home game so I just dont see them being able to hang in there with the niners this week but anything can happen in the NFL especially with division games.Like a couple years ago the skins only one one game that year and it was against the Cowboys who had a pretty good season that year so you never know,maybe this will be the game where the Hawks get their act together. who knows. we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love the Niners to win easily, but I doubt it.
Click to expand...


I think you are in for a big surprise.this is obviously not the same seahawks team that went to  two superbowls back to back and the niners dont look like the same laughingstocks from the last two years either as of now.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got the teams mixed up for who the seahawks face this week,I got them mixed up with the raiders in facing the Titans this week.speaking of your Niners Mon,looks like THEY are the team that faces the Hawks this weekend. Last year i would have mailed this in as a an automatic win for the hawks but then again I would have done that with the Dolphins as well.
> 
> Looks like a lot has changed in one year in the Seahawks are not near as good as they are where the niners could be on the verge of improving with Chip Kelly. He might have found the right team that has embraced him and he might be turning things around there.
> 
> They gave up a lot of points to the Panthers but thats the Panthers.the team that was in the superbowl last year.They look like they have picked right up right where they left off from last year and have not skipped a beat.so far they look like the same team from last year,can beat everybody in the NFL except the donkeys.
> 
> The niners fram last year would have been beaten much worse than they were last week by the panthers. The fact they put up 24 points against them shows me they do not quit as they were doing in many games last year.
> 
> Based on the way they are playing now and the way the Hawks are at the moment,unless the hawks have all of a sudden fixed their O line problems,I see another game of field goals by them with the niners winning with a comfortable lead.
> 
> This is a division game for the Hawks so if they dont win this one,it is going to be a very long year for them. I would have thought the Hawks would have beat the fins easily especially being a home game so I just dont see them being able to hang in there with the niners this week but anything can happen in the NFL especially with division games.Like a couple years ago the skins only one one game that year and it was against the Cowboys who had a pretty good season that year so you never know,maybe this will be the game where the Hawks get their act together. who knows. we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love the Niners to win easily, but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are in for a big surprise.this is obviously not the same seahawks team that went to  two superbowls back to back and the niners dont look like the same laughingstocks from the last two years either as of now.
Click to expand...


Hey, 2 years ago the Niners went 8-8 while surrounded by the controversy of whether Harbaugh would be back.  It was last year they sucked.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got the teams mixed up for who the seahawks face this week,I got them mixed up with the raiders in facing the Titans this week.speaking of your Niners Mon,looks like THEY are the team that faces the Hawks this weekend. Last year i would have mailed this in as a an automatic win for the hawks but then again I would have done that with the Dolphins as well.
> 
> Looks like a lot has changed in one year in the Seahawks are not near as good as they are where the niners could be on the verge of improving with Chip Kelly. He might have found the right team that has embraced him and he might be turning things around there.
> 
> They gave up a lot of points to the Panthers but thats the Panthers.the team that was in the superbowl last year.They look like they have picked right up right where they left off from last year and have not skipped a beat.so far they look like the same team from last year,can beat everybody in the NFL except the donkeys.
> 
> The niners fram last year would have been beaten much worse than they were last week by the panthers. The fact they put up 24 points against them shows me they do not quit as they were doing in many games last year.
> 
> Based on the way they are playing now and the way the Hawks are at the moment,unless the hawks have all of a sudden fixed their O line problems,I see another game of field goals by them with the niners winning with a comfortable lead.
> 
> This is a division game for the Hawks so if they dont win this one,it is going to be a very long year for them. I would have thought the Hawks would have beat the fins easily especially being a home game so I just dont see them being able to hang in there with the niners this week but anything can happen in the NFL especially with division games.Like a couple years ago the skins only one one game that year and it was against the Cowboys who had a pretty good season that year so you never know,maybe this will be the game where the Hawks get their act together. who knows. we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love the Niners to win easily, but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are in for a big surprise.this is obviously not the same seahawks team that went to  two superbowls back to back and the niners dont look like the same laughingstocks from the last two years either as of now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, 2 years ago the Niners went 8-8 while surrounded by the controversy of whether Harbaugh would be back.  It was last year they sucked.
Click to expand...


Compared to when they were winning all the time under him,8 and 8 is sucking for them.

same will hold true for the seahawks,if they just go 8 and 8 this season "which we will have a good idea on how real that possibility will be after this weekend." if they do that,for them,they suck since were used to seeing the team that played in two back to back superbowls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Yes, it is true.  The Seahawks DO suck.



You made the same mistake another certain seahawk fan did.He declared after ONE game,that a certain team sucked and were losers.It came back to bite him in the ass though when that team that sucked beat HIS ream.

Got to give the Hawks credit where credit is due.Had they not won this game against the niners today and just scored field goals again,then their season would be in seriously trouble now but scoring a bunch of touchdowns today and winning by a  big margin,seattle fans can relax and breath a sigh of relief now.This game saved their season.I was at a sports bar watching my team play today and that had the seahawks game on one of the other screens so I got to see some of the game. Hope wilsons injury isn't anything serious.as I have said before in the past,the ONLY QB I would ever wish serious injury on is shady brady.

their next game is against that joke of a team the jets who play like a bunch of high schoolers,they sure as hell don't belong in the NFL.none of the teams in the AFC east do.theit QB is pathetic and they got beat bad by the Kansas city clowns which is also pathetic so this should be a gimme win for them now since they are playing the way they are capable of. this game will get them back on course,the jets game will even though this won got them on the correct course.


----------



## HUGGY

Russell Wilson's legs have recovered sufficiently to run him out of trouble.  

Bennett and Willson are both damaged goods.  This game with Atlanta cost us a lot.

Seattle leads the NFC West by just under two games. #1 Hawks 4-1..#2 .Rams...3-3.

Next week we play the 2-3 Cardinals down in AZ.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.



I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.
Click to expand...


Yeah I also never figured Dallas beating GB up there in Lambeau.Just how is it that seattle made a statement game though yesterday nearly blowing a lead and when many like myself figured they would blow them out after having such a huge lead? lol


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I also never figured Dallas beating GB up there in Lambeau.Just how is it that seattle made a statement game though yesterday nearly blowing a lead and when many like myself figured they would blow them out after having such a huge lead? lol
Click to expand...


It was a complete breakdown in the typically flawless communication in the secondary.  Two of Atlanta's TDs were inexcusable. The long one to the TE was especially bogus.  Sherman and Thomas were seriously NOT on the same page.   

In the after-the-game-press conference it was clear that Sherman was STILL very angry.  He attempted to pass it off to just a matter of looking at the film and making a fix they can use if those situations should come up again.

The good news is that we have the talent.  We didn't get out played...we got out coached and the DB play call was out to lunch.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.
Click to expand...


What was the statement in the Seattle game?  The Seahawks can win when they get a terrible non-call as their opponent is driving to try and win at the end of the game?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the statement in the Seattle game?  The Seahawks can win when they get a terrible non-call as their opponent is driving to try and win at the end of the game?
Click to expand...


There were non calls all through out that game.  That was just one of them.  The refs didn't take a touchdown away from Atlanta.  What was Atlanta's excuse in the first half?   It could have been a much better refereed football game.  You are obviously one of those people who ignores what goes on for 55 minutes and thinks the last five minutes are the only minutes that mean anything.  For all you know the Seahawks could have been ahead 35 to nothing if the refs had called the game the same for both teams and all situations competently.   

What you failed to see was that with the exception of two rare long passes against the Seahawks the Hawks were obviously the better team yesterday.  THAT was the statement.  Sure...Atlanta COULD have won.  If they had won they could have thanked THEIR lucky stars that on only two plays Seattle's Corners got the call wrong.  Kelsey McCray was substituting for Cam Chancellor who normally calls the DB coverage's.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the statement in the Seattle game?  The Seahawks can win when they get a terrible non-call as their opponent is driving to try and win at the end of the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were non calls all through out that game.  That was just one of them.  The refs didn't take a touchdown away from Atlanta.  What was Atlanta's excuse in the first half?   It could have been a much better refereed football game.  You are obviously one of those people who ignores what goes on for 55 minutes and thinks the last five minutes are the only minutes that mean anything.  For all you know the Seahawks could have been ahead 35 to nothing if the refs had called the game the same for both teams and all situations competently.
> 
> What you failed to see was that with the exception of two rare long passes against the Seahawks the Hawks were obviously the better team yesterday.  THAT was the statement.  Sure...Atlanta COULD have won.  If they had won they could have thanked THEIR lucky stars that on only two plays Seattle's Corners got the call wrong.  Kelsey McCray was substituting for Cam Chancellor who normally calls the DB coverage's.
Click to expand...


You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the statement in the Seattle game?  The Seahawks can win when they get a terrible non-call as their opponent is driving to try and win at the end of the game?
Click to expand...


yeah maybe YOU can explain this to me and understood what huggy is getting at because I just dont get his logic how the seahawks made a statement game sunday when they just barely won by a field goal and bad call by the ref do you?

I get that what he is saying that the cowboys made a statement game against the packers,but i still dont get that one how the seahawks made a statement game do you?





You miss the point. Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement. I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.


Logic and common sense like this post you made here dont seem to register with seahawk fans.Looks like he has been drinking too much of the koolaide in the ocean out there in seattle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the statement in the Seattle game?  The Seahawks can win when they get a terrible non-call as their opponent is driving to try and win at the end of the game?
Click to expand...



exactly.Like I said,that makes total sense what he says when saying the cowboys made a statement game against the packers.who can argue with that? But he is really grasping at straws though saying that was a statement game for the seahawks.thats huggys warped logic for ya. 

No surprise though,after all this is the same nutcase that once said i was desperate and grasping at straws that the Rams were coming back to LA

doesnt he EVER get tired of being wrong all the time?


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.



Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points. 
I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.


----------



## antiquity

Do you Seahawk haters want Cheeze with that whine.

With all being said.... Monday's morning paper still listed the Seahawk leading the NFC West by a game and a half and a 4-1 record.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
Click to expand...


*sigh*

You, too, are missing the point.

Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.

Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
Click to expand...


No where did I say it was a statement game....did I? I just gave my opinon why Seattle won, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No where did I say it was a statement game....did I? I just gave my opinon why Seattle won, nothing more nothing less.
Click to expand...


Sorry, you interjected into a conversation about whether or not it was a statement game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
Click to expand...




PLUS nearly blowing a three touchdown lead at home no less when you are expected to win hardly qualifiys as a statement game.


the Cowboys game yeah he is right,that WAS  a statement game for the cowboys but the seahawks just barely winning at home by a field goal when they are expected to win  is a statement game?

comedy gold.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFC is a wacky and unpredictable conference this year.Teams you figured to be competitive-the panthers and cardinals are not,and the teams you never figured to be superbowl contenders this year are those being the vikings-"after Bridgewater went down,you figured so did their season",Cowboys,and Falcons.The NFC is wide open this year. Any of these teams -seahawks,cowboys,vikings,or falcons could go to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised Dallas beat GB in Lambeau.  And they did it convincingly. Both Seattle and the Cowgirls had "statement" games this weekend and they both made that statement.  It is probably too early to make these kind of predictions but right now it really looks like it will come down to Dallas and Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the statement in the Seattle game?  The Seahawks can win when they get a terrible non-call as their opponent is driving to try and win at the end of the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were non calls all through out that game.  That was just one of them.  The refs didn't take a touchdown away from Atlanta.  What was Atlanta's excuse in the first half?   It could have been a much better refereed football game.  You are obviously one of those people who ignores what goes on for 55 minutes and thinks the last five minutes are the only minutes that mean anything.  For all you know the Seahawks could have been ahead 35 to nothing if the refs had called the game the same for both teams and all situations competently.
> 
> What you failed to see was that with the exception of two rare long passes against the Seahawks the Hawks were obviously the better team yesterday.  THAT was the statement.  Sure...Atlanta COULD have won.  If they had won they could have thanked THEIR lucky stars that on only two plays Seattle's Corners got the call wrong.  Kelsey McCray was substituting for Cam Chancellor who normally calls the DB coverage's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
Click to expand...


They were certainly dominant in the first half.  They had a couple of hiccups in the third qtr.  Nothing they cannot fix.  I agree that the non call was bogus.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
Click to expand...


Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
Click to expand...


You have a strange idea of what constitutes a statement game.  Hint : winning a game you are supposed to win, or winning a game you should have a decent chance to win, does not a statement game make.

If the Seahawks had dominated the Falcons, that would have been a statement game.  Again I will ask, what is the statement from the Falcons game?  

By your metric every game is a statement game.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> Sorry, you interjected into a conversation about whether or not it was a statement game.



No I didn't....I expressed my opinion why Seattle won. You do know this is a Seattle Seahawk thread didn't you?


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
Click to expand...


So did the non-call cost Atlanta the game? By your statements you are saying it didn't, yet in another thread you inferred it did. At least be consistent hugsluts.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you interjected into a conversation about whether or not it was a statement game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't....I expressed my opinion why Seattle won. You do know this is a Seattle Seahawk thread didn't you?
Click to expand...


Yes, you did.  You quoted and responded to a post of mine in which I was discussing with Huggy whether or not this was a statement game.  In the post of mine you quoted, I said


antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you interjected into a conversation about whether or not it was a statement game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't....I expressed my opinion why Seattle won. You do know this is a Seattle Seahawk thread didn't you?
Click to expand...


Yes, you did.  What you were trying to say does not change that Huggy and I were having a discussion about whether or not this was a statement game.  The post of mine you quoted talked about whether it was a statement game.  I used the word statement 3 times in the 3 sentences of the post!  

You may not have wanted to talk about whether it was a statement game, but the conversation you entered into was clearly about that.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a strange idea of what constitutes a statement game.  Hint : winning a game you are supposed to win, or winning a game you should have a decent chance to win, does not a statement game make.
> 
> If the Seahawks had dominated the Falcons, that would have been a statement game.  Again I will ask, what is the statement from the Falcons game?
> 
> By your metric every game is a statement game.
Click to expand...


It was a statement game, the Hawks should have romped after a big lead and then had to rally to win. The statement game is that they were lucky.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Niner's suck.  

Q.  Should season ticket holders have the right to fire ownership?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> Niner's suck.
> 
> Q.  Should season ticket holders have the right to fire ownership?



they should have the right to fire anybody who was a jerk enough to move the team out of the city into a suburb of SF. They should as well have the right to put the guy behind bars along with several other owners in the past  who have given fans the middle finger and taken their teams from them.

sportscasters are saying that the reason the seats are empty at santa clara is because of the niners poor play.please give me a break. In the early 2000's when they were horrible as you remember at candlestick they STILL packed them in every year regardless of their record.

It wont make a single bit of difference when they become good in the future.it will be the same result since most the fans that go there are suites who leave at halftime then dont come back till the middle of the fourth quarter being they are not real fans.

it will be the same with them even when they are good as it was with the raiders when they were in LA. Despite winning the superbowl out there in LA,the next year for their home opener and most their other games the whole year,they had half empty stadiums cause nobody in LA cared about the Raiders and never wanted them there in the first place.

same will hold true with SF even if they win a superbowl.No niner fans will show up in that dump stadium in that dump city santa clara.

the stick was five times nicer than that dump they play in at SF despite what the propaganda media tries to tell us.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a strange idea of what constitutes a statement game.  Hint : winning a game you are supposed to win, or winning a game you should have a decent chance to win, does not a statement game make.
> 
> If the Seahawks had dominated the Falcons, that would have been a statement game.  Again I will ask, what is the statement from the Falcons game?
> 
> By your metric every game is a statement game.
Click to expand...


Indeed,you took the words right out of my mouth.I was about to say just the exact same thing that had the Seahawks blown the falcons out then yeah THAT would be a statement game since they are a superbowl contender but nearly blowing the game at HOME no less against them is a statement game? maybe a statement game for the FALCONS.

seahawk fans kill me with their logic constantly.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a strange idea of what constitutes a statement game.  Hint : winning a game you are supposed to win, or winning a game you should have a decent chance to win, does not a statement game make.
> 
> If the Seahawks had dominated the Falcons, that would have been a statement game.  Again I will ask, what is the statement from the Falcons game?
> 
> By your metric every game is a statement game.
Click to expand...


Seattle totally dominated the Falcons for three qtrs and with the exception of two freak plays allowed by a breakdown in the defense backfield positioning in the third qtr it was IMHO a statement that the Hawks Defense and Offense make up one of the strongest teams in the NFL.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the non-call cost Atlanta the game? By your statements you are saying it didn't, yet in another thread you inferred it did. At least be consistent hugsluts.
Click to expand...


You have been saying that the refs don't influence the game significantly for years.  I agree and believe good teams overcome bad calls and win anyway. 
\
I think you missed the context I used the statement about the "non call play".  I was faking and feigning agreement with someone about the "play" on a thread or two.  

It was obvious pass interference in my view.  Usually Sherman gets called for much less if not non existent PI.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  Winning by two, after giving up a substantial lead when you are supposed to have one of the best defenses in the league, and then having the game end on a blatant penalty that isn't called, is not much of a statement.  I'm not saying Atlanta should have won, I'm saying the Seahawks did not have a statement game, unless the statement is that the Seahawks are not the dominant team they've been in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a strange idea of what constitutes a statement game.  Hint : winning a game you are supposed to win, or winning a game you should have a decent chance to win, does not a statement game make.
> 
> If the Seahawks had dominated the Falcons, that would have been a statement game.  Again I will ask, what is the statement from the Falcons game?
> 
> By your metric every game is a statement game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a statement game, the Hawks should have romped after a big lead and then had to rally to win. The statement game is that they were lucky.
Click to expand...


The "statement" is that they refuse to lose.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a strange idea of what constitutes a statement game.  Hint : winning a game you are supposed to win, or winning a game you should have a decent chance to win, does not a statement game make.
> 
> If the Seahawks had dominated the Falcons, that would have been a statement game.  Again I will ask, what is the statement from the Falcons game?
> 
> By your metric every game is a statement game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a statement game, the Hawks should have romped after a big lead and then had to rally to win. The statement game is that they were lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "statement" is that they refuse to lose.
Click to expand...


Good teams overcome bad calls...obviously the Falcons aren't too that point yet.


----------



## HUGGY

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, supposed to?....Atlanta got only 52 yards rushing, no statement there, right? Remember Seattle out scored the Falcons in three of the four quarters. They shut down, shut out the Falcons in the decisive fourth quarter. Seattle also forced two turnovers to none both resulting in points.
> I venture to say Seattle dominated Atlanta on the ground and less two broken coverage plays in the air. Seattle stopped the Falcons all day even when Chancellor and Clark didn't suit up and a cheap hit by Atlanta's OT on Bennett Seattle still sacked Ryan four, count them four times. If Seattle hadn't missed an extra point and that chip shot FG on a bad snap the game would not have been that close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You, too, are missing the point.
> 
> Seattle won.  It just wasn't a statement game.  A statement game is one in which a team emphatically shows they are playing strong.  Seattle did not do that.  They played well enough to win, but they did not dominate.  Yes, there were a couple of blown coverages, but that accounts for 80 yards of passing, Atlanta had 335.  Yes, Atlanta had only 52 rushing yards.  Seattle had only 72.  Yes, Seattle got 4 sacks.  That wasn't enough to stop Atlanta from coming back from a 17-3 deficit to take a lead in the game.
> 
> Seattle won, they deserved to win, they were the better team......barely.  Squeaking by is only a 'statement game' if the team squeaking by isn't expected to win at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was predicting a blowout by either team.  Atlanta was by far the most explosive offense in the NFL so far this season.  Either team winning would have been a "statement".  The best Offense against the best Defense was the question that needed answered.  Seattle answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a strange idea of what constitutes a statement game.  Hint : winning a game you are supposed to win, or winning a game you should have a decent chance to win, does not a statement game make.
> 
> If the Seahawks had dominated the Falcons, that would have been a statement game.  Again I will ask, what is the statement from the Falcons game?
> 
> By your metric every game is a statement game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a statement game, the Hawks should have romped after a big lead and then had to rally to win. The statement game is that they were lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "statement" is that they refuse to lose.
Click to expand...


What ^^^^^ He ^^^^ said!


----------



## antiquity

Obviously the Falcons have a long road ahead of them after losing the lead again against the Chargers on their home turf. 
I wonder if Falcons fans are whining about bad calls in that game also. They should be more concerned about a bad defense.


----------



## HUGGY

Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?  

Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.

Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.

Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?



I believe after he injured his ankle it was predicted he would have to sit down for three weeks....Russell Wilson is one tough dude.


----------



## HUGGY

GAAWWWDDDD!!!!  That game in NO was painful to watch.  We deserved to lose.  The Hawks always get bad calls against them playing in the South so it should have been no surprise that NO would run pick plays all day with no trouble from the refs.  Carroll and the defense co ordinator should have known better and prepared for it.  Screw em.


----------



## Papageorgio

Boo hoo, The meanie refs cost us another game! Boo hoo! 

Get over it!


----------



## ChrisL

How about those Pats though, huh?


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> How about those Pats though, huh?



I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.

Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
Click to expand...


Our 2nd string QB is pretty good too.  Besides, it's the coaching and the whole team that make the Pats a great team.  It's not just Brady, though he is an important factor in the equation.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our 2nd string QB is pretty good too.  Besides, it's the coaching and the whole team that make the Pats a great team.  It's not just Brady, though he is an important factor in the equation.
Click to expand...


You might note I mentioned the possibility of Belichick leaving after Brady retires.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our 2nd string QB is pretty good too.  Besides, it's the coaching and the whole team that make the Pats a great team.  It's not just Brady, though he is an important factor in the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might note I mentioned the possibility of Belichick leaving after Brady retires.
Click to expand...


Just admit that this is wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our 2nd string QB is pretty good too.  Besides, it's the coaching and the whole team that make the Pats a great team.  It's not just Brady, though he is an important factor in the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might note I mentioned the possibility of Belichick leaving after Brady retires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just admit that this is wishful thinking on your part.
Click to expand...


I'm a Niners fan, what happens with the Pats has next to no effect on my team.

Belichick is kind of annoying for fantasy purposes, though.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
Click to expand...


Tom Brady is 39....I don't see him play 4-5 years. I mean that is in the George Blanda range who played until the age 48 back in the day.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our 2nd string QB is pretty good too.  Besides, it's the coaching and the whole team that make the Pats a great team.  It's not just Brady, though he is an important factor in the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might note I mentioned the possibility of Belichick leaving after Brady retires.
Click to expand...


Belichick will be eligible to collect Social Security next year.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is 39....I don't see him play 4-5 years. I mean that is in the George Blanda range who played until the age 48 back in the day.
Click to expand...


I agree, I did say I thought 3 or fewer years was more likely.  I just don't want to count out the possibility he plays until his mid-40s.....it's Brady.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?



Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
Click to expand...


I hate to say this obviously but the Pats look like the best most complete team in the league this year.the only team in the AFC that matches up well with them is the Chiefs but they lost alex smith to injury for three weeks now so i dont see them getting home field advantage to play them.when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and able to eavesdrop on their opponents and sabotoge the headsets at home they cant win.

They cant win playoff games on the road cause they cant cheat. Last time they did win was 9 years ago against the chargers against a coach whos mind always froze up and went one and done in the playoffs all the time with the chiefs and chargers.marty shittenheimer.lol

Looks like Shady Brady and Belicheat are going get another superbowl ring.The two teams from the NFC I thought had a shot at them the vikes and the cowboys have been exposed.Cowboys are like close to dead last against the pass always getting torched and the vikings really got exposed by the Eagles. as far as the seahawks go, cant take them serious after losing to the Aints and with wilson STILL hurt I dont them going anywhere this year. They're done.

The Vikings from the NFC were the one team I thought had a shot at beating them in the superbowl but like i said,they have been exposed now.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.
Click to expand...


I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Pats though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much longer the Pats have as one of the best teams.  Brady can't have more than 4 or 5 years left, and that's really stretching it.  It seems more likely he'll play for 3 or fewer years before retiring.  It's also questionable how long Belichick will stay around once Brady is gone.
> 
> Getting to Seattle, I was very surprises they lost to the Saints.  It was in New Orleans, and the Saints have long been a much better home team, but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is 39....I don't see him play 4-5 years. I mean that is in the George Blanda range who played until the age 48 back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I did say I thought 3 or fewer years was more likely.  I just don't want to count out the possibility he plays until his mid-40s.....it's Brady.
Click to expand...


He is playing like a young man too.  I actually think he seems a bit more mobile this year.  Mobility has never really been one of his strengths.  Lol.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
Click to expand...


So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
Click to expand...


Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
Click to expand...


I've tried to avoid blaming the refs for Seattle's losses this season.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
Click to expand...


It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried to avoid blaming the refs for Seattle's losses this season.
Click to expand...


Compared to the previous two seasons, you are almost there.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how tough IS Russell Wilson?
> 
> Just found out he has ANOTHER serious injury and he still plans on suiting up for our game with NO.
> 
> Yup..he injured his pec..  Which one I don't know.  Either one should destroy any normal human being's ability to throw a football.
> 
> Now the question isn't whether he is a robot but..  Is he human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.
Click to expand...


It was a much tougher win, hell two football fields of progress gone! 

But a win is a win. Hopefully they will learn by it, but they are my Raiders, so I doubt it.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes........average human, as Wilson can't play through injuries worth a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a much tougher win, hell two football fields of progress gone!
> 
> But a win is a win. Hopefully they will learn by it, but they are my Raiders, so I doubt it.
Click to expand...


This coming weekend seems like the real test of the Raiders.  If they can beat Denver, we'll see their record is based on more than luck or an easy schedule.


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a much tougher win, hell two football fields of progress gone!
> 
> But a win is a win. Hopefully they will learn by it, but they are my Raiders, so I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming weekend seems like the real test of the Raiders.  If they can beat Denver, we'll see their record is based on more than luck or an easy schedule.
Click to expand...


Agree. I for one, am looking forward to this game.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Kearse for the loss.  If he had jumped straight up instead of diving towards AND OVER the end line he could have still caught the ball and landed in the end zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a much tougher win, hell two football fields of progress gone!
> 
> But a win is a win. Hopefully they will learn by it, but they are my Raiders, so I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming weekend seems like the real test of the Raiders.  If they can beat Denver, we'll see their record is based on more than luck or an easy schedule.
Click to expand...


The have played five east coast games this year and won all five. Lost to Atlanta and KC at home. So their schedule hasn't been easy, but they are getting some plays to go there way. I am worried about the Denver D and the lack of D on the Raiders.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a much tougher win, hell two football fields of progress gone!
> 
> But a win is a win. Hopefully they will learn by it, but they are my Raiders, so I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming weekend seems like the real test of the Raiders.  If they can beat Denver, we'll see their record is based on more than luck or an easy schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The have played five east coast games this year and won all five. Lost to Atlanta and KC at home. So their schedule hasn't been easy, but they are getting some plays to go there way. I am worried about the Denver D and the lack of D on the Raiders.
Click to expand...


I meant the quality of opponents rather than the location or time of their games.    The Bucs and Jags are not good teams.  San Diego lost, what, 4 games in a row after having a lead?  The Titans are looking better now, but they were pretty bad in week 3.  The Saints are similar to the Raiders; living on offense with little in the way of defense.  I'll give the Raiders the Baltimore win as a decent team, but otherwise the opponents they have beaten did not look like top competition.

Beating the Broncos would, for me at least, show that the Raiders can beat the top teams rather than just the bottom feeders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think 12 penalties had anything to do with Seattle lost....priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a much tougher win, hell two football fields of progress gone!
> 
> But a win is a win. Hopefully they will learn by it, but they are my Raiders, so I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming weekend seems like the real test of the Raiders.  If they can beat Denver, we'll see their record is based on more than luck or an easy schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree. I for one, am looking forward to this game.
Click to expand...


You both are forgetting the donkeys have been exposed now,that they are not that good a team and have a significant dropoff in offense without manning now. Had they been playing the same way they did the start of the season and won i would be impressed then but now after their quarterback has been exposed and so has their weakeness on offense? get serious.lol


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a much tougher win, hell two football fields of progress gone!
> 
> But a win is a win. Hopefully they will learn by it, but they are my Raiders, so I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming weekend seems like the real test of the Raiders.  If they can beat Denver, we'll see their record is based on more than luck or an easy schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree. I for one, am looking forward to this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You both are forgetting the donkeys have been exposed now,that they are not that good a team and have a significant dropoff in offense without manning now. Had they been playing the same way they did the start of the season and won i would be impressed then but now after their quarterback has been exposed and so has their weakeness on offense? get serious.lol
Click to expand...


Maybe you thought the Broncos didn't have an offensive drop off until recently, but I've been confident the offense would struggle since before the start of the season.  It's the defense that drives Denver's success.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well 20 plus penalties and over 200 yards penalized against the Raiders had no effect on their win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may have made the win a lot harder to come by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a much tougher win, hell two football fields of progress gone!
> 
> But a win is a win. Hopefully they will learn by it, but they are my Raiders, so I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming weekend seems like the real test of the Raiders.  If they can beat Denver, we'll see their record is based on more than luck or an easy schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree. I for one, am looking forward to this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You both are forgetting the donkeys have been exposed now,that they are not that good a team and have a significant dropoff in offense without manning now. Had they been playing the same way they did the start of the season and won i would be impressed then but now after their quarterback has been exposed and so has their weakeness on offense? get serious.lol
Click to expand...


Denver's offense is not much of anything, Denver's defense is what wins their games. Toss tons of penalties against the Raiders and it could be a Raider loss, I believe they will win, however, nothing is for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well we will see just how much the donkeys are still one of the top teams after the season is over with an unproven quarterback,what their record is.For me the Raiders have to beat the Chiefs in the rematch before they show me they can beat the top teams.they have to do what they did back in 99 when they beat the chiefs in the last game of the year knocking them out of the playoffs and finishing with a 500 record and then motivated them to get home field advantage in the playoffs the next season,that game was a turning point for them so since they appear to be the only good team in the AFC now,they will have to beat the chiefs before being considered beating a top team at least as of now the way the donkeys are playing.

Beating the Broncos would, for me at least, show that the Raiders can beat the top teams rather than just the bottom feeders.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> well we will see just how much the donkeys are still one of the top teams after the season is over with an unproven quarterback,what their record is.For me the Raiders have to beat the Chiefs in the rematch before they show me they can beat the top teams.they have to do what they did back in 99 when they beat the chiefs in the last game of the year knocking them out of the playoffs and finishing with a 500 record and then motivated them to get home field advantage in the playoffs the next season,that game was a turning point for them so since they appear to be the only good team in the AFC now,they will have to beat the chiefs before being considered beating a top team at least as of now the way the donkeys are playing.
> 
> Beating the Broncos would, for me at least, show that the Raiders can beat the top teams rather than just the bottom feeders.



The Chiefs?  Haven't you made fun of how weak a team the Chiefs is?


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I about agree with Papa here - the Raiders could win tomorrow night if they keep down the penalties and keep the Bronco defense in check by mixing both rush and pass plays up. And, while it's obvious not to turn over the ball, it's especially bad to do it against Denver. The Broncos may have the third best defense in the NFL but Oakland has the fifth best offensive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well we will see just how much the donkeys are still one of the top teams after the season is over with an unproven quarterback,what their record is.For me the Raiders have to beat the Chiefs in the rematch before they show me they can beat the top teams.they have to do what they did back in 99 when they beat the chiefs in the last game of the year knocking them out of the playoffs and finishing with a 500 record and then motivated them to get home field advantage in the playoffs the next season,that game was a turning point for them so since they appear to be the only good team in the AFC now,they will have to beat the chiefs before being considered beating a top team at least as of now the way the donkeys are playing.
> 
> Beating the Broncos would, for me at least, show that the Raiders can beat the top teams rather than just the bottom feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs?  Haven't you made fun of how weak a team the Chiefs is?
Click to expand...


You're thinking of years past when I called them the kansas city clowns all those years which they were deserving of obviously but after last year after i thought for sure their season was over with when they started one and five but won their next 11 in a row,i cant deny facts that they are a team to be reckoned with this year.they arent  the clowns now obviously.

 I am having to do the unthinkable i never ever saw myself doing which is cheering them on each game this year BECAUSE realistically,they are the only team in the AFC that matches up well with the cheatriots in the playoffs.Remember they only lost to them in boston last year by just a touchdown without their best player on defense,and jamal charles and maclin their two best players on offense hurt in that game

That would be like the pats playing without tom brady and grontkowski and hightower. the pats had all their players available as i remember then yet the chiefs stood toe to toe with them.

they also blew them out on a prime time game in kc.if they could get home field advantage with them again,I think they can take them.remember the last time they won a playoff game on the road was 9 years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs every year while he was coach of the chiefs and chargers. everytime he took them to the playoffs you just always KNEW they would be one and done cause his mind always froze up in the playoffs.



when the cheats dont have the home town refs in their pockets and cant cheat against good teams on the road during the playoffs,they cant win.

during the regular season when they got to play all these crappy teams in the  AFC in their division,jets,bills,and dolphins,its no problem but the good ones on the road when everything is on the line,they cant win.


Funny how the corrupt NFL always gives them the advantage.Just a little fishy how that joke of a suspension of brady for a mere four games that the NFL gave them three of four at home.How convienet for them. Now they get to face Huggys Hawks with a bye and the Hawks having one less day to prepare.another convience just a little too conveinent for them obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I about agree with Papa here - the Raiders could win tomorrow night if they keep down the penalties and keep the Bronco defense in check by mixing both rush and pass plays up. And, while it's obvious not to turn over the ball, it's especially bad to do it against Denver. The Broncos may have the third best defense in the NFL but Oakland has the fifth best offensive.



I cant believe you honestly thought the donkeys had a prayer in this game.lol There was never a doubt in my mind the raiders would win last night. The donkeys same as the panthers are not the same team this year.Not having Manning anymore makes all the difference in the world in their offense.The last game of the year last year against the chargers he did not start in that offense struggled.

Just his presence in the huddle without him throwing passes made the Broncos offense get going.Because of his knowledge of the game and reading of defenses,his play calling got the running game going which opened up the passing game when he was inserted in the game in the second half. He got in and he did not throw a pass for like his first ten calls or so because he did not need to cause once he got in the running game got going and they were able to start running the ball with him in there.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well we will see just how much the donkeys are still one of the top teams after the season is over with an unproven quarterback,what their record is.For me the Raiders have to beat the Chiefs in the rematch before they show me they can beat the top teams.they have to do what they did back in 99 when they beat the chiefs in the last game of the year knocking them out of the playoffs and finishing with a 500 record and then motivated them to get home field advantage in the playoffs the next season,that game was a turning point for them so since they appear to be the only good team in the AFC now,they will have to beat the chiefs before being considered beating a top team at least as of now the way the donkeys are playing.
> 
> Beating the Broncos would, for me at least, show that the Raiders can beat the top teams rather than just the bottom feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs?  Haven't you made fun of how weak a team the Chiefs is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking of years past when I called them the kansas city clowns all those years which they were deserving of obviously but after last year after i thought for sure their season was over with when they started one and five but won their next 11 in a row,i cant deny facts that they are a team to be reckoned with this year.they arent  the clowns now obviously.
> 
> I am having to do the unthinkable i never ever saw myself doing which is cheering them on each game this year BECAUSE realistically,they are the only team in the AFC that matches up well with the cheatriots in the playoffs.Remember they only lost to them in boston last year by just a touchdown without their best player on defense,and jamal charles and maclin their two best players on offense hurt in that game
> 
> That would be like the pats playing without tom brady and grontkowski and hightower. the pats had all their players available as i remember then yet the chiefs stood toe to toe with them.
> 
> they also blew them out on a prime time game in kc.if they could get home field advantage with them again,I think they can take them.remember the last time they won a playoff game on the road was 9 years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs every year while he was coach of the chiefs and chargers. everytime he took them to the playoffs you just always KNEW they would be one and done cause his mind always froze up in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> when the cheats dont have the home town refs in their pockets and cant cheat against good teams on the road during the playoffs,they cant win.
> 
> during the regular season when they got to play all these crappy teams in the  AFC in their division,jets,bills,and dolphins,its no problem but the good ones on the road when everything is on the line,they cant win.
> 
> 
> Funny how the corrupt NFL always gives them the advantage.Just a little fishy how that joke of a suspension of brady for a mere four games that the NFL gave them three of four at home.How convienet for them. Now they get to face Huggys Hawks with a bye and the Hawks having one less day to prepare.another convience just a little too conveinent for them obviously.
Click to expand...


Or, you know, maybe I was thinking of a month ago....



LA RAM FAN said:


> the kansas city clowns embarrassed themselves on the natioanl stage to the whole world.



Or a month and a half ago...



LA RAM FAN said:


> I was not at all surprised they lost as bad as they did.They barely beat a crappy chiefs team at home they SHOULD have blown away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> well we will see just how much the donkeys are still one of the top teams after the season is over with an unproven quarterback,what their record is.For me the Raiders have to beat the Chiefs in the rematch before they show me they can beat the top teams.they have to do what they did back in 99 when they beat the chiefs in the last game of the year knocking them out of the playoffs and finishing with a 500 record and then motivated them to get home field advantage in the playoffs the next season,that game was a turning point for them so since they appear to be the only good team in the AFC now,they will have to beat the chiefs before being considered beating a top team at least as of now the way the donkeys are playing.
> 
> Beating the Broncos would, for me at least, show that the Raiders can beat the top teams rather than just the bottom feeders.



talking even further on this post here Chris Collingsworth and Al Michales even said in the game that the donkeys led the league in three and outs.Everyone has figured out the donkeys now  and with their remaining schedule,I see them finishing at 500 which is pretty close to being a bottom feeder.lol

the days of having a great defense but a below average quarterback and being a superbowl contender back in the day and age of the ravens and trent dilfer are overwith now.

your chances of being competitive are better when you are like the raiders,good offense but a terrible defense.the chargers are another good example in the fact after getting off to a slow start they are winning games as well with a crappy defense and high scoring offense.

The donkeys are in the same boat as my rams are of having an excellent defense but a really crappy offense,only difference is it took the league longer to expose the donkeys.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well we will see just how much the donkeys are still one of the top teams after the season is over with an unproven quarterback,what their record is.For me the Raiders have to beat the Chiefs in the rematch before they show me they can beat the top teams.they have to do what they did back in 99 when they beat the chiefs in the last game of the year knocking them out of the playoffs and finishing with a 500 record and then motivated them to get home field advantage in the playoffs the next season,that game was a turning point for them so since they appear to be the only good team in the AFC now,they will have to beat the chiefs before being considered beating a top team at least as of now the way the donkeys are playing.
> 
> Beating the Broncos would, for me at least, show that the Raiders can beat the top teams rather than just the bottom feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs?  Haven't you made fun of how weak a team the Chiefs is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking of years past when I called them the kansas city clowns all those years which they were deserving of obviously but after last year after i thought for sure their season was over with when they started one and five but won their next 11 in a row,i cant deny facts that they are a team to be reckoned with this year.they arent  the clowns now obviously.
> 
> I am having to do the unthinkable i never ever saw myself doing which is cheering them on each game this year BECAUSE realistically,they are the only team in the AFC that matches up well with the cheatriots in the playoffs.Remember they only lost to them in boston last year by just a touchdown without their best player on defense,and jamal charles and maclin their two best players on offense hurt in that game
> 
> That would be like the pats playing without tom brady and grontkowski and hightower. the pats had all their players available as i remember then yet the chiefs stood toe to toe with them.
> 
> they also blew them out on a prime time game in kc.if they could get home field advantage with them again,I think they can take them.remember the last time they won a playoff game on the road was 9 years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs every year while he was coach of the chiefs and chargers. everytime he took them to the playoffs you just always KNEW they would be one and done cause his mind always froze up in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> when the cheats dont have the home town refs in their pockets and cant cheat against good teams on the road during the playoffs,they cant win.
> 
> during the regular season when they got to play all these crappy teams in the  AFC in their division,jets,bills,and dolphins,its no problem but the good ones on the road when everything is on the line,they cant win.
> 
> 
> Funny how the corrupt NFL always gives them the advantage.Just a little fishy how that joke of a suspension of brady for a mere four games that the NFL gave them three of four at home.How convienet for them. Now they get to face Huggys Hawks with a bye and the Hawks having one less day to prepare.another convience just a little too conveinent for them obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, you know, maybe I was thinking of a month ago....
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the kansas city clowns embarrassed themselves on the natioanl stage to the whole world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or a month and a half ago...
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not at all surprised they lost as bad as they did.They barely beat a crappy chiefs team at home they SHOULD have blown away.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Obviously I enjoy it when they screw up as they did in that steelers game and have always loved it when they lose but like i said,with the donkeys being exposed now i have to grudgingly cheer them on and wish them to do well since there are no other teams in the AFC that match up well with them. their last two games against them prove that.

The Raiders are LEARNING to win now but with that pass defense,they sure as hell are not ready for the likes of the cheats yet.lol

Matter of fact this OAKLAND Raiders team reminds me an awful lot of the Oakland teams from the 2000 to 2002 season that michales and collinsworth mentioned that were the only teams that had winning seasons in Oakland since their move back there from LA in 95.

A similarity in this team and  in those teams is just like those teams had a great offense when they had Rich Gannon as their quarterback back then,this team ALSO has a horrible defense same as those teams did.The Raiders team from the 2002 season got to the superbowl that year DESPITE their defense they had,not because of it.

One thing though is their coachs are like night and day different,they are not similiar at all.Gruden was mr conservative where Del Rio is very aggressive on offense and takes gambles.


----------



## antiquity

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I about agree with Papa here - the Raiders could win tomorrow night if they keep down the penalties and keep the Bronco defense in check by mixing both rush and pass plays up. And, while it's obvious not to turn over the ball, it's especially bad to do it against Denver. The Broncos may have the third best defense in the NFL but Oakland has the fifth best offensive.



And amazingly the Raiders did all of the above. The Raiders looked like the real deal.

Wait!!! isn't this thread about the Seattle Seahawks....I wonder why there isn't a Raiders thread....or is there some where in the archives.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I about agree with Papa here - the Raiders could win tomorrow night if they keep down the penalties and keep the Bronco defense in check by mixing both rush and pass plays up. And, while it's obvious not to turn over the ball, it's especially bad to do it against Denver. The Broncos may have the third best defense in the NFL but Oakland has the fifth best offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And amazingly the Raiders did all of the above. The Raiders looked like the real deal.
> 
> Wait!!! isn't this thread about the Seattle Seahawks....I wonder why there isn't a Raiders thread....or is there some where in the archives.
Click to expand...


There SHOULD be a Raiders thread but Poop-a-gooey-one is only interested in complaining about the fans of other teams and PRETENDING he is a Raider fan. Strange that now he has something to cheer about he is AWOL.


----------



## HUGGY

Now a question that needs answered is...  Are the Hawks NOW a pass first or a run first Offense?  We will find out when Rawls comes back ready to pound the ball.  This should happen next week when Rawls is finally ready to play and contribute as a starter.  If Thomas has anything like the skill he displayed last season before his injury it could be interesting to see how it plays out.  One thing we DO know is that NOW Wilson is capable of scoring on ANY team with just his arm and the receivers in the stable.  A win in Foxboro across the country on a short week is definitely a "statement".


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Now a question that needs answered is...  Are the Hawks NOW a pass first or a run first Offense?  We will find out when Rawls comes back ready to pound the ball.  This should happen next week when Rawls is finally ready to play and contribute as a starter.  If Thomas has anything like the skill he displayed last season before his injury it could be interesting to see how it plays out.  One thing we DO know is that NOW Wilson is capable of scoring on ANY team with just his arm and the receivers in the stable.  A win in Foxboro across the country on a short week is definitely a "statement".



Prosise did a pretty good job with his opportunity, although he did get a lot of receiving yards.


----------



## ChrisL

The Pats lost to the Seahawks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I about agree with Papa here - the Raiders could win tomorrow night if they keep down the penalties and keep the Bronco defense in check by mixing both rush and pass plays up. And, while it's obvious not to turn over the ball, it's especially bad to do it against Denver. The Broncos may have the third best defense in the NFL but Oakland has the fifth best offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And amazingly the Raiders did all of the above. The Raiders looked like the real deal.
> 
> Wait!!! isn't this thread about the Seattle Seahawks....I wonder why there isn't a Raiders thread....or is there some where in the archives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There SHOULD be a Raiders thread but Poop-a-gooey-one is only interested in complaining about the fans of other teams and PRETENDING he is a Raider fan. Strange that now he has something to cheer about he is AWOL.
Click to expand...

yeah we all know Pooper is a cheatriots fan,thats all documented from past posts.


----------



## antiquity

ChrisL said:


> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.



It must feel crushing for that to happen. Seahawk played last Monday and traveled across the country to show up the Pats....simply crushing for Pats fans I tell you. Simply crushing.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.



My condolences.   Two very good teams entered the stadium.  Only one would walk out the winner.  Except when there is a tie.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must feel crushing for that to happen. Seahawk played last Monday and traveled across the country to show up the Pats....simply crushing for Pats fans I tell you. Simply crushing.
Click to expand...


Ya....  crushing..


----------



## ChrisL

antiquity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must feel crushing for that to happen. Seahawk played last Monday and traveled across the country to show up the Pats....simply crushing for Pats fans I tell you. Simply crushing.
Click to expand...


Well, they are 8 and 2 so not THAT crushing.  SOOO close to winning but couldn't come through.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I about agree with Papa here - the Raiders could win tomorrow night if they keep down the penalties and keep the Bronco defense in check by mixing both rush and pass plays up. And, while it's obvious not to turn over the ball, it's especially bad to do it against Denver. The Broncos may have the third best defense in the NFL but Oakland has the fifth best offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe you honestly thought the donkeys had a prayer in this game.lol There was never a doubt in my mind the raiders would win last night. The donkeys same as the panthers are not the same team this year.Not having Manning anymore makes all the difference in the world in their offense.The last game of the year last year against the chargers he did not start in that offense struggled.
> 
> Just his presence in the huddle without him throwing passes made the Broncos offense get going.Because of his knowledge of the game and reading of defenses,his play calling got the running game going which opened up the passing game when he was inserted in the game in the second half. He got in and he did not throw a pass for like his first ten calls or so because he did not need to cause once he got in the running game got going and they were able to start running the ball with him in there.
Click to expand...


This coming from the dumb ass that claims he only watches games years old and only the Lambs live. 

More lying from the king of lying. 

You are good, just think one day your favorite NL teams The Pirates will win the World Series! Lol!

You crack me up! LostAssLambs!


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must feel crushing for that to happen. Seahawk played last Monday and traveled across the country to show up the Pats....simply crushing for Pats fans I tell you. Simply crushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they are 8 and 2 so not THAT crushing.  SOOO close to winning but couldn't come through.
Click to expand...


The Pats didn't play badly.  The Hawks Defense was the difference...  CLUTCH!  Oh ya...and the three TDs to Baldwin.   I am hoping for an NE/Seattle Superbowl.  If both teams play the remainder of the season with the greatness they displayed last night it will be a rematch in February.  Dallas might have something to say about who wins the NFC though.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I about agree with Papa here - the Raiders could win tomorrow night if they keep down the penalties and keep the Bronco defense in check by mixing both rush and pass plays up. And, while it's obvious not to turn over the ball, it's especially bad to do it against Denver. The Broncos may have the third best defense in the NFL but Oakland has the fifth best offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And amazingly the Raiders did all of the above. The Raiders looked like the real deal.
> 
> Wait!!! isn't this thread about the Seattle Seahawks....I wonder why there isn't a Raiders thread....or is there some where in the archives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There SHOULD be a Raiders thread but Poop-a-gooey-one is only interested in complaining about the fans of other teams and PRETENDING he is a Raider fan. Strange that now he has something to cheer about he is AWOL.
Click to expand...


See, Fuggly, I have a life outside football, see I don't live in an abandoned hotel in the worst parts of Seattle and pretend to be some bad ass security guard, that lives dies and eats the football. So while I love the Raiders winning, I have watched one or two games, I have things much more important in my life, like real people. Football isn't that high on my list lately. Thanks for your concern and have a good night Fuggly.


----------



## Toro

Impressive win by Seattle. 

I had thought NE was the best team in the NFL but the Hawks looked better.


----------



## HUGGY

Is anybody as shocked as I am with how badly Green Bay is this season?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I about agree with Papa here - the Raiders could win tomorrow night if they keep down the penalties and keep the Bronco defense in check by mixing both rush and pass plays up. And, while it's obvious not to turn over the ball, it's especially bad to do it against Denver. The Broncos may have the third best defense in the NFL but Oakland has the fifth best offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And amazingly the Raiders did all of the above. The Raiders looked like the real deal.
> 
> Wait!!! isn't this thread about the Seattle Seahawks....I wonder why there isn't a Raiders thread....or is there some where in the archives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There SHOULD be a Raiders thread but Poop-a-gooey-one is only interested in complaining about the fans of other teams and PRETENDING he is a Raider fan. Strange that now he has something to cheer about he is AWOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, Fuggly, I have a life outside football, see I don't live in an abandoned hotel in the worst parts of Seattle and pretend to be some bad ass security guard, that lives dies and eats the football. So while I love the Raiders winning, I have watched one or two games, I have things much more important in my life, like real people. Football isn't that high on my list lately. Thanks for your concern and have a good night Fuggly.
Click to expand...


I am getting tired of pretending to be a bad ass security guard.  Picked up a nice little fifth wheel and I may have to do a tad bit of traveling...OR just sit around with my mutts pretending to be something new and different without people.  People are over rated... Or the dogs can do the pretending and I can wear the choke chain and THEY can feed me and take me for walks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Is anybody as shocked as I am with how badly Green Bay is this season?



indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must feel crushing for that to happen. Seahawk played last Monday and traveled across the country to show up the Pats....simply crushing for Pats fans I tell you. Simply crushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they are 8 and 2 so not THAT crushing.  SOOO close to winning but couldn't come through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats didn't play badly.  The Hawks Defense was the difference...  CLUTCH!  Oh ya...and the three TDs to Baldwin.   I am hoping for an NE/Seattle Superbowl.  If both teams play the remainder of the season with the greatness they displayed last night it will be a rematch in February.  Dallas might have something to say about who wins the NFC though.
Click to expand...


I have confidance you are going to get your wish. I been saying recently that it will be the cowturds and your Hawks in the NFC title game.the Cowturds have good offense with Dak at QB now but the worst passing defense in the league. On the other hand your hawks have both a good offense AND defense so it looks like they are headed back,plus they are getting healthy at the right time. In the AFC unfortanately i dont see anybody who can stop the cheats.


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must feel crushing for that to happen. Seahawk played last Monday and traveled across the country to show up the Pats....simply crushing for Pats fans I tell you. Simply crushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they are 8 and 2 so not THAT crushing.  SOOO close to winning but couldn't come through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats didn't play badly.  The Hawks Defense was the difference...  CLUTCH!  Oh ya...and the three TDs to Baldwin.   I am hoping for an NE/Seattle Superbowl.  If both teams play the remainder of the season with the greatness they displayed last night it will be a rematch in February.  Dallas might have something to say about who wins the NFC though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have confidance you are going to get your wish. I been saying recently that it will be the cowturds and your Hawks in the NFC title game.the Cowturds have good offense with Dak at QB now but the worst passing defense in the league. On the other hand your hawks have both a good offense AND defense so it looks like they are headed back,plus they are getting healthy at the right time. In the AFC unfortanately i dont see anybody who can stop the cheats.
Click to expand...


It is amazing the Hawks have the record they do with a QB playing through the injuries Wilson has sustained.  There is such a world of difference in Russell Wilson's effectiveness comparing the previous 8 games and the one Sunday night.  He isn't even fully recovered yet from the ankle sprains, knee strains and pec muscle pulls he has endured.  We got a taste of what we and he have been missing with his play against the Pats.  I checked his QB rating and it was ONLY 124.6 on Sunday.  With three passing  TDs, 25/37, 348 yards, 67 plus completion percentage, 0 Ints and no fumbles I would have guessed his rating would have been higher. Nope!  Just a paultry 124.6.


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must feel crushing for that to happen. Seahawk played last Monday and traveled across the country to show up the Pats....simply crushing for Pats fans I tell you. Simply crushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they are 8 and 2 so not THAT crushing.  SOOO close to winning but couldn't come through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats didn't play badly.  The Hawks Defense was the difference...  CLUTCH!  Oh ya...and the three TDs to Baldwin.   I am hoping for an NE/Seattle Superbowl.  If both teams play the remainder of the season with the greatness they displayed last night it will be a rematch in February.  Dallas might have something to say about who wins the NFC though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have confidance you are going to get your wish. I been saying recently that it will be the cowturds and your Hawks in the NFC title game.the Cowturds have good offense with Dak at QB now but the worst passing defense in the league. On the other  hand your hawks have both a good offense AND defense so it looks like they are headed back,plus they are getting healthy at the right time. In the AFC unfortunately i don't see anybody who can stop the cheats.
Click to expand...


Ya .... I don't care if we play Dallas in the Cowpie's home field either if they end up with a better record.  It is practically enclosed anyway so there is little technical home field advantage for Dallas.  The Hawks are used to noise at home already so I doubt the Cowgirl's fans will offer enough noise to bother us.  Dak has had a tremendous season for a rookie but I doubt he has had to throw the ball into a Defensive backfield like the one the Seahawks sport.  Yup...with any luck that we don't get any serious injuries for the remainder of the season I like my team against Dallas.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Is anybody as shocked as I am with how badly Green Bay is this season?



Not only Green Bay but the Steelers, Cardinals, Panthers, Bengals, Broncos and now the Vikings all seem to have taken a nose dive. Dallas and the Raiders seem to be the new kids on the block. While the Seahawks and Patriots continue to be very good.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Is anybody as shocked as I am with how badly Green Bay is this season?



They are getting too old....


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Ya .... I don't care if we play Dallas in the Cowpie's home field either if they end up with a better record.  It is practically enclosed anyway so there is little technical home field advantage for Dallas.  The Hawks are used to noise at home already so I doubt the Cowgirl's fans will offer enough noise to bother us.  Dak has had a tremendous season for a rookie but I doubt he has had to throw the ball into a Defensive backfield like the one the Seahawks sport.  Yup...with any luck that we don't get any serious injuries for the remainder of the season I like my team against Dallas.



I think if Seattle played Dallas for the NFC championship I would be more concerned with Elliott then Prescott. He is the new Beast. He absolutely destroyed Pittsburgh.


----------



## antiquity

Christine Michael was cut today....


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Christine Michael was cut today....



Yahoo!  I have no problem with the Hawks giving Michaels a chance but his bad habits returned.  He is WAY to susceptible to the "phantom" tackler.    He spins out and crashes way too often usually when nobody hits him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats lost to the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must feel crushing for that to happen. Seahawk played last Monday and traveled across the country to show up the Pats....simply crushing for Pats fans I tell you. Simply crushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they are 8 and 2 so not THAT crushing.  SOOO close to winning but couldn't come through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats didn't play badly.  The Hawks Defense was the difference...  CLUTCH!  Oh ya...and the three TDs to Baldwin.   I am hoping for an NE/Seattle Superbowl.  If both teams play the remainder of the season with the greatness they displayed last night it will be a rematch in February.  Dallas might have something to say about who wins the NFC though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have confidance you are going to get your wish. I been saying recently that it will be the cowturds and your Hawks in the NFC title game.the Cowturds have good offense with Dak at QB now but the worst passing defense in the league. On the other hand your hawks have both a good offense AND defense so it looks like they are headed back,plus they are getting healthy at the right time. In the AFC unfortanately i dont see anybody who can stop the cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amazing the Hawks have the record they do with a QB playing through the injuries Wilson has sustained.  There is such a world of difference in Russell Wilson's effectiveness comparing the previous 8 games and the one Sunday night.  He isn't even fully recovered yet from the ankle sprains, knee strains and pec muscle pulls he has endured.  We got a taste of what we and he have been missing with his play against the Pats.  I checked his QB rating and it was ONLY 124.6 on Sunday.  With three passing  TDs, 25/37, 348 yards, 67 plus completion percentage, 0 Ints and no fumbles I would have guessed his rating would have been higher. Nope!  Just a paultry 124.6.
Click to expand...

yeah if he can stay injury free the whole year,there is no telling what they can do in the playoffs.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine Michael was cut today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo!  I have no problem with the Hawks giving Michaels a chance but his bad habits returned.  He is WAY to susceptible to the "phantom" tackler.    He spins out and crashes way too often usually when nobody hits him.
Click to expand...


Michael this season kind of reminded me of Alexander in his last year with the Seahawks...run up and fall down.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

said this over at the eagle's/Seahags thread but have to say it here as well since it is so much the truth.

For the first time in years I did not watch the superbowl last year after the cheats got caught tainting the sport of NFL football with deflategate,they have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal whether people want to face those facts or not and get off scott free.

It was the combination of that AND pete the cheat taking a payoff to throw the superbowl that have ruined the game for me so unless it is my Rams and that could be SEVERAL YEARS from now,unless they are in it,I will never watch another superbowl again.

BOTH of these coachs Bill BeliCHEAT AND PETE THE CHEAT carrol are criminals who belong behind bars.one cheats to win the other cheats to lose.the NFL is so fucking corrupt. that was WHY carrol and belicheck were hired by Kraft.Kraft is a criminal so he will NEVER hire a coach who has morals and a conscience.Both times he hired criminals to run the organization.

the pats USED to be first class organization before Kraft arrived.SteveGrogan was a class guy.He was a REAL champion unlike Shady Brady and Belicheat.


----------



## B. Kidd

What a potent offense the Seahags had.....NOT!............in their loss to The Bucs today...........

Sidebar:  Why, more than any other NFL team, does Pete Carroll and coaches and Seahawk players demonstrably complain to the refs after almost every play? It gets tiresome.


----------



## rightwinger

How do the Seahawks lose to Tampon Bay?


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> How do the Seahawks lose to Tampon Bay?



Don't ask 9/11 inside job, he never watches NFL games anymore. He watches just classic old NFL games and will never watch a Super Bowl again unless the Lambs make it. So forget the Raider game he watched against Denver, he really didn't watch. He just knew what was going to happen. Lol!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do the Seahawks lose to Tampon Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask 9/11 inside job, he never watches NFL games anymore. He watches just classic old NFL games and will never watch a Super Bowl again unless the Lambs make it. So forget the Raider game he watched against Denver, he really didn't watch. He just knew what was going to happen. Lol!
Click to expand...

I've never met anyone so into football and at the same time claiming to not be a fan.

Fan, short for fanatic. Reminds me of that Robert denero movie where he kidnaps Marlon wayans or Wesley snipes or one of those black actors in the 90s


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> What a potent offense the Seahags had.....NOT!............in their loss to The Bucs today...........
> 
> Sidebar:  Why, more than any other NFL team, does Pete Carroll and coaches and Seahawk players demonstrably complain to the refs after almost every play? It gets tiresome.



yeah losing the game at this point in the season is one thing but to only score five points against a team thats not that good? whats up with that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks.You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.



"You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.

Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.
> 
> Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.
Click to expand...


as i said over on my Rams/Seahawks gameday thread,I was thinking you had died or something,.LOL.

 after all,you have NEVER been gone for like three weeks now during FOOTBALL season,that is UNHEARD of for YOU.
summer and wintertime after football season yes,i would not have batted an eyelash then.But FOOTBALL season? that is unthinkable and unheard of in the books. good for you your not dead yet as i suspected,,that cant be fun.

speaking of tonights game,a month ago i would have said this is a no brainer,an easy as pie shoe in for your Hawks to win tonights game but after last sundays game against the Green Bay Packers?

 a team that has been shitty all year long and not the same team we are used to seeing,not just losing like they did last year up there by not that much which would have been no big deal,but as you can agree,this was easily by far heads down,Wilsons worst game EVER as a pro. He was playing like this was his first start ever in the NFL not only making the worst idiotic decisions in his life throwing a career high FIVE interceptions!!!!! but whats worse,is the usually reliable defense that keeps games close for them,laid a turd and played their worst game on defense ever under Pete Carrol. Both Wilson and the defense had hands down,their worst performances EVER since Carrol became their coach. He ALSO incredibly,missed open receivers with no pressure on him somehow.saw a little bit of the first half of that game since i was home sick and could not go to my sports bar to see my Rams that day.lol

This is not the normal seahawks team we are used to seeing this time of season when they play their best football in the second half.

the fact the defense laid a turd same as wilson THIS time of the year when the season is coming to an end,I would not be surprised if they lost to my Rams tonight.

Not saying they will.Dont do the antiquity thing and put words in my mouth and say i said they would lose,just saying after they laid a turd against tampa bay a couple weeks ago only scoring a mere five points in that game and NOW  the worst game ever under Carrol and Wilson,right now they are playing as bad as my Rams which is saying a lot.

With Fisher 'the worst coach EVER in Rams history dating back to their days starting out at cleveland where they played for five years."  with him FINALLY being fired,the Rams could very well me motivated and come out and play with the same passion and desire they had at the beginning of the season and their opener when they beat  you in -get ready-'LOS ANGELES."


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.
> 
> Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i said over on my Rams/Seahawks gameday thread,I was thinking you had died or something,.LOL.
> 
> after all,you have NEVER been gone for like three weeks now during FOOTBALL season,that is UNHEARD of for YOU.
> summer and wintertime after football season yes,i would not have batted an eyelash then.But FOOTBALL season? that is unthinkable and unheard of in the books. good for you your not dead yet as i suspected,,that cant be fun.
> 
> speaking of tonights game,a month ago i would have said this is a no brainer,an easy as pie shoe in for your Hawks to win tonights game but after last sundays game against the Green Bay Packers?
> 
> a team that has been shitty all year long and not the same team we are used to seeing,not just losing like they did last year up there by not that much which would have been no big deal,but as you can agree,this was easily by far heads down,Wilsons worst game EVER as a pro. He was playing like this was his first start ever in the NFL not only making the worst idiotic decisions in his life throwing a career high FIVE interceptions!!!!! but whats worse,is the usually reliable defense that keeps games close for them,laid a turd and played their worst game on defense ever under Pete Carrol. Both Wilson and the defense had hands down,their worst performances EVER since Carrol became their coach. He ALSO incredibly,missed open receivers with no pressure on him somehow.saw a little bit of the first half of that game since i was home sick and could not go to my sports bar to see my Rams that day.lol
> 
> This is not the normal seahawks team we are used to seeing this time of season when they play their best football in the second half.
> 
> the fact the defense laid a turd same as wilson THIS time of the year when the season is coming to an end,I would not be surprised if they lost to my Rams tonight.
> 
> Not saying they will.Dont do the antiquity thing and put words in my mouth and say i said they would lose,just saying after they laid a turd against tampa bay a couple weeks ago only scoring a mere five points in that game and NOW  the worst game ever under Carrol and Wilson,right now they are playing as bad as my Rams which is saying a lot.
> 
> With Fisher 'the worst coach EVER in Rams history dating back to their days starting out at cleveland where they played for five years."  with him FINALLY being fired,the Rams could very well me motivated and come out and play with the same passion and desire they had at the beginning of the season and their opener when they beat  you in -get ready-'LOS ANGELES."
Click to expand...


You mean their home opener.  Their opening game was a 28-0 shellacking by the 49ers.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.
> 
> Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.
Click to expand...


Good to hear you're okay and kickin'!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.
> 
> Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i said over on my Rams/Seahawks gameday thread,I was thinking you had died or something,.LOL.
> 
> after all,you have NEVER been gone for like three weeks now during FOOTBALL season,that is UNHEARD of for YOU.
> summer and wintertime after football season yes,i would not have batted an eyelash then.But FOOTBALL season? that is unthinkable and unheard of in the books. good for you your not dead yet as i suspected,,that cant be fun.
> 
> speaking of tonights game,a month ago i would have said this is a no brainer,an easy as pie shoe in for your Hawks to win tonights game but after last sundays game against the Green Bay Packers?
> 
> a team that has been shitty all year long and not the same team we are used to seeing,not just losing like they did last year up there by not that much which would have been no big deal,but as you can agree,this was easily by far heads down,Wilsons worst game EVER as a pro. He was playing like this was his first start ever in the NFL not only making the worst idiotic decisions in his life throwing a career high FIVE interceptions!!!!! but whats worse,is the usually reliable defense that keeps games close for them,laid a turd and played their worst game on defense ever under Pete Carrol. Both Wilson and the defense had hands down,their worst performances EVER since Carrol became their coach. He ALSO incredibly,missed open receivers with no pressure on him somehow.saw a little bit of the first half of that game since i was home sick and could not go to my sports bar to see my Rams that day.lol
> 
> This is not the normal seahawks team we are used to seeing this time of season when they play their best football in the second half.
> 
> the fact the defense laid a turd same as wilson THIS time of the year when the season is coming to an end,I would not be surprised if they lost to my Rams tonight.
> 
> Not saying they will.Dont do the antiquity thing and put words in my mouth and say i said they would lose,just saying after they laid a turd against tampa bay a couple weeks ago only scoring a mere five points in that game and NOW  the worst game ever under Carrol and Wilson,right now they are playing as bad as my Rams which is saying a lot.
> 
> With Fisher 'the worst coach EVER in Rams history dating back to their days starting out at cleveland where they played for five years."  with him FINALLY being fired,the Rams could very well me motivated and come out and play with the same passion and desire they had at the beginning of the season and their opener when they beat  you in -get ready-'LOS ANGELES."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean their home opener.  Their opening game was a 28-0 shellacking by the 49ers.
Click to expand...


Not ignoring that but they DID START 3-1 and beat Huggys Hawks playing a very physical game back then.Fisher cost them so many games after that,I guarantee the players lost confidance in him. as i said many times before the year began,Kroenke was not going to put up with Fisher losing in LA.That if he did not have a winning season THIS year,he would be gone.He did not care about them losing in st louis,he WANTED that. That was all by design.

Kroneke took a page out of the  book of that murdering bitch whore  former LA Rams owner Georgia Frontiere.

She got control over her husbands team after he died in a VERY mysterious swimming accident,very suspecious death  since he was a world class swimmer and he had it set up for his sons to take ownership of the team if he did die someday in his will which she somehow swindled form them.He died,she then moved the team out of LA  to Anaheim the next season,something Carrol Rosenbloom would NEVER have done. That unfortunately opened the door for that asshole Al Davis to move his team to LA there back then. they are burning in hell next to each other right now as we speak.lol

anyways the bitch on purpose, tanked the team so they would be horrible so the fans would stop showing up for games and she could claim she had bad fan support so she could move the team.it worked.she got rid of probably the best running back ever next to Jim Brown,legend Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene in his prime,legend pro bowler Toby Harrah and many other greats and replaced them with players who had no business playing in the NFL.,the motherfucking whore bitch.

It was not because of the Rams poor play on the field why the fans stopped showing up though,it was because they hated the OWNER.they BEGGED her to sell the team they hated her so much. they did not want to give her another dime so they stopped showing up for games the final two seasons and also because they knew the Rams were gone,the signs were there. that was WHY i knew they were gone from st louis coming back because the same exact signs that happened back then in LA were happening all over in st louis.

well once the rams came to st louis,she got serious about winning signing marshall faulk who was the best signing ever in their history and of course landing kurt warner who they obviously saw greatness in.the rest is history.

well Kroneke hired fisher ONLY because he knew he was an idiot who could not coach anymore and also he had intentions way back five years ago to move them here and Fisher had already been through the moving process in Houston with the Oilers.so smart hiring on Kroneke.

Kroneke has shown the LA fans he is NOW serious about winning firing Fisher and trading the farm for a quarterback,dont know if it will work or pan out or not but no reason to believe Goff wont.Look at Todd Gurley.

they got no offense or any recievers NOW of course,but that will start changing starting this off season and Goff will be much better having a full season next year and and have an off season to work with his teammates.

they wont have a winning season of course.I NEVER said that the would be instant winners their first year back in LA.

I always said it would take time,that you need to gibe Goff five years.Eli Manning after all looked shitty his first four years in the leauge.I had my doubts about him wondering how he could possibly be related to Peyton as well as many others I did.He turned out all right.

Got to be patient.Not EVERYBODY can be a Russel Wilson,Tom Brady,or Kurt Warner and come out of nowhere and instantly turn the team into a winner overnight.that is very rare.Most are like the Eli Mannings.takes years.

 This is a good test for Goff and I am glad he is facing Huggys Hawks now because that defense will want to make up for laying a turd in Green bay and put ona good performance tonight.Good for Goff to face the best defense in the NFL the last four years so he will know what to get prepared for next season as full time starter and it all starts tonight.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.
> 
> Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i said over on my Rams/Seahawks gameday thread,I was thinking you had died or something,.LOL.
> 
> after all,you have NEVER been gone for like three weeks now during FOOTBALL season,that is UNHEARD of for YOU.
> summer and wintertime after football season yes,i would not have batted an eyelash then.But FOOTBALL season? that is unthinkable and unheard of in the books. good for you your not dead yet as i suspected,,that cant be fun.
> 
> speaking of tonights game,a month ago i would have said this is a no brainer,an easy as pie shoe in for your Hawks to win tonights game but after last sundays game against the Green Bay Packers?
> 
> a team that has been shitty all year long and not the same team we are used to seeing,not just losing like they did last year up there by not that much which would have been no big deal,but as you can agree,this was easily by far heads down,Wilsons worst game EVER as a pro. He was playing like this was his first start ever in the NFL not only making the worst idiotic decisions in his life throwing a career high FIVE interceptions!!!!! but whats worse,is the usually reliable defense that keeps games close for them,laid a turd and played their worst game on defense ever under Pete Carrol. Both Wilson and the defense had hands down,their worst performances EVER since Carrol became their coach. He ALSO incredibly,missed open receivers with no pressure on him somehow.saw a little bit of the first half of that game since i was home sick and could not go to my sports bar to see my Rams that day.lol
> 
> This is not the normal seahawks team we are used to seeing this time of season when they play their best football in the second half.
> 
> the fact the defense laid a turd same as wilson THIS time of the year when the season is coming to an end,I would not be surprised if they lost to my Rams tonight.
> 
> Not saying they will.Dont do the antiquity thing and put words in my mouth and say i said they would lose,just saying after they laid a turd against tampa bay a couple weeks ago only scoring a mere five points in that game and NOW  the worst game ever under Carrol and Wilson,right now they are playing as bad as my Rams which is saying a lot.
> 
> With Fisher 'the worst coach EVER in Rams history dating back to their days starting out at cleveland where they played for five years."  with him FINALLY being fired,the Rams could very well me motivated and come out and play with the same passion and desire they had at the beginning of the season and their opener when they beat  you in -get ready-'LOS ANGELES."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean their home opener.  Their opening game was a 28-0 shellacking by the 49ers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not ignoring that but they DID START 3-1 and beat Huggys Hawks playing a very physical game back then.Fisher cost them so many games after that,I guarantee the players lost confidance in him. as i said many times before the year began,Kroenke was not going to put up with Fisher losing in LA.That if he did not have a winning season THIS year,he would be gone.He did not care about them losing in st louis,he WANTED that. That was all by design.
> 
> Kroneke took a page out of the  book of that murdering bitch whore  former LA Rams owner Georgia Frontiere.
> 
> She got control over her husbands team after he died in a VERY mysterious swimming accident,very suspecious death  since he was a world class swimmer and he had it set up for his sons to take ownership of the team if he did die someday in his will which she somehow swindled form them.He died,she then moved the team out of LA  to Anaheim the next season,something Carrol Rosenbloom would NEVER have done. That unfortunately opened the door for that asshole Al Davis to move his team to LA there back then. they are burning in hell next to each other right now as we speak.lol
> 
> anyways the bitch on purpose, tanked the team so they would be horrible so the fans would stop showing up for games and she could claim she had bad fan support so she could move the team.it worked.she got rid of probably the best running back ever next to Jim Brown,legend Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene in his prime,legend pro bowler Toby Harrah and many other greats and replaced them with players who had no business playing in the NFL.,the motherfucking whore bitch.
> 
> It was not because of the Rams poor play on the field why the fans stopped showing up though,it was because they hated the OWNER.they BEGGED her to sell the team they hated her so much. they did not want to give her another dime so they stopped showing up for games the final two seasons and also because they knew the Rams were gone,the signs were there. that was WHY i knew they were gone from st louis coming back because the same exact signs that happened back then in LA were happening all over in st louis.
> 
> well once the rams came to st louis,she got serious about winning signing marshall faulk who was the best signing ever in their history and of course landing kurt warner who they obviously saw greatness in.the rest is history.
> 
> well Kroneke hired fisher ONLY because he knew he was an idiot who could not coach anymore and also he had intentions way back five years ago to move them here and Fisher had already been through the moving process in Houston with the Oilers.so smart hiring on Kroneke.
> 
> Kroneke has shown the LA fans he is NOW serious about winning firing Fisher and trading the farm for a quarterback,dont know if it will work or pan out or not but no reason to believe Goff wont.Look at Todd Gurley.
> 
> they got no offense or any recievers NOW of course,but that will start changing starting this off season and Goff will be much better having a full season next year and and have an off season to work with his teammates.
> 
> they wont have a winning season of course.I NEVER said that the would be instant winners their first year back in LA.
> 
> I always said it would take time,that you need to gibe Goff five years.Eli Manning after all looked shitty his first four years in the leauge.I had my doubts about him wondering how he could possibly be related to Peyton as well as many others I did.He turned out all right.
> 
> Got to be patient.Not EVERYBODY can be a Russel Wilson,Tom Brady,or Kurt Warner and come out of nowhere and instantly turn the team into a winner overnight.that is very rare.Most are like the Eli Mannings.takes years.
> 
> This is a good test for Goff and I am glad he is facing Huggys Hawks now because that defense will want to make up for laying a turd in Green bay and put ona good performance tonight.Good for Goff to face the best defense in the NFL the last four years so he will know what to get prepared for next season as full time starter and it all starts tonight.
Click to expand...


Eli Manning still tends to look shitty, at least until the playoffs.


----------



## Montrovant

The Seahawks offensive line is just terrible.


----------



## rightwinger

Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen

Florescent puke green top and bottom


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom



Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.
Click to expand...


Rams look pretty good. I always liked the white Ram horn 

I laughed when I saw what they were making Seattle wear. Glows in the dark


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams look pretty good. I always liked the white Ram horn
> 
> I laughed when I saw what they were making Seattle wear. Glows in the dark
Click to expand...


I always think of the Steelers and their Charlie Brown prison uniforms.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.
> 
> Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to hear you're okay and kickin'!
Click to expand...


Ya..  Thanks.  I had a major falling out with the owner of the motel.  I guess he has no sense of humor.  I'm in Federal court recovering a pile of dough from his dumb ass.  In the mean time I'm displaced with a couple of pit bulls for a while until I can locate a more permanent place to live.  If I win my case I'll just buy some land and build myself a modest home and shop up near the mountains or near the water.  The fifth wheel is cramped but do-able for now.  I bought a WiFi device today that seems to work pretty good.  Now I can jump on the internets where ever I happen to be.

The Hawks just scored another TD making the score 17-3.  The Rams have a rookie for a QB and totally suck on offense but their Defense is and has been built to stop the Seahawks.  At least Wilson is throwing the football to the right team tonight.


----------



## HUGGY

Make that 24-3.


----------



## Montrovant

21 rushes for 34 yards for Rawls?  Wilson running for his life on seemingly half his pass attempts?  That O-line could well be the downfall of the Seahawks come playoff time.

The Rams, on the other hand, are pretty terrible.  Goff doesn't look like an NFL QB yet.  Was last year a fluke for Gurley, or is this year the fluke?  That defense seems solid, but if the offense can't stay on the field people will end up scoring eventually, as seen tonight.


----------



## antiquity

Good to see back in action....and I mean it.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.
Click to expand...


I only recall Seattle using the pea green uniforms one time a couple years ago...I believe only the jerseys and not the pants. Hardly throw back.


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams look pretty good. I always liked the white Ram horn
> 
> I laughed when I saw what they were making Seattle wear. Glows in the dark
Click to expand...


I almost wanted to wear my sun glasses for the opening kickoff....


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams look pretty good. I always liked the white Ram horn
> 
> I laughed when I saw what they were making Seattle wear. Glows in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always think of the Steelers and their Charlie Brown prison uniforms.
Click to expand...


Charlie Brown? It thought is was their bumble bee uniforms. And they aren't shy about wearing them several times a season.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> 21 rushes for 34 yards for Rawls?  Wilson running for his life on seemingly half his pass attempts?  That O-line could well be the downfall of the Seahawks come playoff time.
> 
> The Rams, on the other hand, are pretty terrible.  Goff doesn't look like an NFL QB yet.  Was last year a fluke for Gurley, or is this year the fluke?  That defense seems solid, but if the offense can't stay on the field people will end up scoring eventually, as seen tonight.



Like I said on another thread both Bevell., who calls the plays and the offense line coach needs to replaced.


----------



## rightwinger

They keep showing that fake punt

For the Ram Defense, it was like the parting of the Red Sea, Nobody was near the punter for 30 yards

Then he goes all spastic and juggles the ball till he gets his bell rung


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only recall Seattle using the pea green uniforms one time a couple years ago...I believe only the jerseys and not the pants. Hardly throw back.
Click to expand...


That's why I added the "special."    Some unis are modeled after older ones, some are just the horrible concoctions of color-blind toddlers.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.
Click to expand...


Not the Patriots uniforms though.    Their uniforms look cool.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is wearing the ugliest freaking uniforms I have ever seen
> 
> Florescent puke green top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell.  These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only recall Seattle using the pea green uniforms one time a couple years ago...I believe only the jerseys and not the pants. Hardly throw back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I added the "special."    Some unis are modeled after older ones, some are just the horrible concoctions of color-blind toddlers.
Click to expand...


The fluorescent green is so ugly.  All I can say is  . . . . why?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> The Seahawks offensive line is just terrible.



No surprise.after they beat the cheats i was actually taking them serious as  a superbowl contender. Now i think it is a no brainer dallas will win the NFC.their offensive line play is as bad as my Rams at times.


Almost every throwback or special uniform NFL teams use is ugly as hell. These Seahawk unis are just particularly bad.

that is WHY they need to get rid of these stupid thursday night games.That is when the always feel the need to put them on display.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Make that 24-3.



could have been much worse like the worst blowout of the season last week against the Falcons.It could have been an embarrassing 45-3 or something like that after all.

My LOS ANGELES team did not win last night and thats okay,it was a long shot.I am still proud of them because they at LEAST gave a much MUCH better effort last night against the seahawks than they did the last two weeks against the patriots and falcons where there was no effort whatsoever in those two games to try and win and that is because Fisher is gone is why they put forth effort finally last night.

 they stood toe to toe with a team that should be back to back superbowl champs last night being down by only one touchdown through all the way through the end of the third quarter with just 4 minutes left.that is pretty good against a defense like seattles on the road.

collingswoirth said what i said earlier that this game will only hep make Jared goff a better quaterback next season when he has a whole off season to work with his teammates.that you got to face a team with a very gooddefense like this and go through these hard knocks to get better saying troy aikmen,went through it,john elway,dan mariono,peyton manning and many others.he is so correct on that.

this was the perfect team for Goff to face last night to build on his experience heading into next season.If not for so many miscues and droppped passes by those receivers who have no business playing in the NFL,this game would have been much closer just as collingsworth and michales said.

I hope the Rams can land John Gruden as their coach next year.I guarantee HE would turn that franchise around.He turned the Raiders fortunes around when he became their coach because he instantly gained the respect of all the players when he proved them up front on the table,that unlike all other coachs the Raiders had in the prior years from 95 to 97 when they came back to Oakland,,he was not just another puppet for Al Davis.That HE was in charge not Davis anymore and he gained their respect for that and they loved him for that.

Unlike other coachs before him,he did NOT put up with stupid penaltys.The Rams have the defense but they need an offensive minded coach to work with Goff.I hope they land him because down the road,i guarantee he WOULD turn that franchis around same as he did in Oakland.

You can bet the next coach will be a good one at least.Kroneke never wanted to win in st louis when he bought the team.He is going to want a good product on the field in LA.he wont put up with losing in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.
> 
> Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i said over on my Rams/Seahawks gameday thread,I was thinking you had died or something,.LOL.
> 
> after all,you have NEVER been gone for like three weeks now during FOOTBALL season,that is UNHEARD of for YOU.
> summer and wintertime after football season yes,i would not have batted an eyelash then.But FOOTBALL season? that is unthinkable and unheard of in the books. good for you your not dead yet as i suspected,,that cant be fun.
> 
> speaking of tonights game,a month ago i would have said this is a no brainer,an easy as pie shoe in for your Hawks to win tonights game but after last sundays game against the Green Bay Packers?
> 
> a team that has been shitty all year long and not the same team we are used to seeing,not just losing like they did last year up there by not that much which would have been no big deal,but as you can agree,this was easily by far heads down,Wilsons worst game EVER as a pro. He was playing like this was his first start ever in the NFL not only making the worst idiotic decisions in his life throwing a career high FIVE interceptions!!!!! but whats worse,is the usually reliable defense that keeps games close for them,laid a turd and played their worst game on defense ever under Pete Carrol. Both Wilson and the defense had hands down,their worst performances EVER since Carrol became their coach. He ALSO incredibly,missed open receivers with no pressure on him somehow.saw a little bit of the first half of that game since i was home sick and could not go to my sports bar to see my Rams that day.lol
> 
> This is not the normal seahawks team we are used to seeing this time of season when they play their best football in the second half.
> 
> the fact the defense laid a turd same as wilson THIS time of the year when the season is coming to an end,I would not be surprised if they lost to my Rams tonight.
> 
> Not saying they will.Dont do the antiquity thing and put words in my mouth and say i said they would lose,just saying after they laid a turd against tampa bay a couple weeks ago only scoring a mere five points in that game and NOW  the worst game ever under Carrol and Wilson,right now they are playing as bad as my Rams which is saying a lot.
> 
> With Fisher 'the worst coach EVER in Rams history dating back to their days starting out at cleveland where they played for five years."  with him FINALLY being fired,the Rams could very well me motivated and come out and play with the same passion and desire they had at the beginning of the season and their opener when they beat  you in -get ready-'LOS ANGELES."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean their home opener.  Their opening game was a 28-0 shellacking by the 49ers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not ignoring that but they DID START 3-1 and beat Huggys Hawks playing a very physical game back then.Fisher cost them so many games after that,I guarantee the players lost confidance in him. as i said many times before the year began,Kroenke was not going to put up with Fisher losing in LA.That if he did not have a winning season THIS year,he would be gone.He did not care about them losing in st louis,he WANTED that. That was all by design.
> 
> Kroneke took a page out of the  book of that murdering bitch whore  former LA Rams owner Georgia Frontiere.
> 
> She got control over her husbands team after he died in a VERY mysterious swimming accident,very suspecious death  since he was a world class swimmer and he had it set up for his sons to take ownership of the team if he did die someday in his will which she somehow swindled form them.He died,she then moved the team out of LA  to Anaheim the next season,something Carrol Rosenbloom would NEVER have done. That unfortunately opened the door for that asshole Al Davis to move his team to LA there back then. they are burning in hell next to each other right now as we speak.lol
> 
> anyways the bitch on purpose, tanked the team so they would be horrible so the fans would stop showing up for games and she could claim she had bad fan support so she could move the team.it worked.she got rid of probably the best running back ever next to Jim Brown,legend Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene in his prime,legend pro bowler Toby Harrah and many other greats and replaced them with players who had no business playing in the NFL.,the motherfucking whore bitch.
> 
> It was not because of the Rams poor play on the field why the fans stopped showing up though,it was because they hated the OWNER.they BEGGED her to sell the team they hated her so much. they did not want to give her another dime so they stopped showing up for games the final two seasons and also because they knew the Rams were gone,the signs were there. that was WHY i knew they were gone from st louis coming back because the same exact signs that happened back then in LA were happening all over in st louis.
> 
> well once the rams came to st louis,she got serious about winning signing marshall faulk who was the best signing ever in their history and of course landing kurt warner who they obviously saw greatness in.the rest is history.
> 
> well Kroneke hired fisher ONLY because he knew he was an idiot who could not coach anymore and also he had intentions way back five years ago to move them here and Fisher had already been through the moving process in Houston with the Oilers.so smart hiring on Kroneke.
> 
> Kroneke has shown the LA fans he is NOW serious about winning firing Fisher and trading the farm for a quarterback,dont know if it will work or pan out or not but no reason to believe Goff wont.Look at Todd Gurley.
> 
> they got no offense or any recievers NOW of course,but that will start changing starting this off season and Goff will be much better having a full season next year and and have an off season to work with his teammates.
> 
> they wont have a winning season of course.I NEVER said that the would be instant winners their first year back in LA.
> 
> I always said it would take time,that you need to gibe Goff five years.Eli Manning after all looked shitty his first four years in the leauge.I had my doubts about him wondering how he could possibly be related to Peyton as well as many others I did.He turned out all right.
> 
> Got to be patient.Not EVERYBODY can be a Russel Wilson,Tom Brady,or Kurt Warner and come out of nowhere and instantly turn the team into a winner overnight.that is very rare.Most are like the Eli Mannings.takes years.
> 
> This is a good test for Goff and I am glad he is facing Huggys Hawks now because that defense will want to make up for laying a turd in Green bay and put ona good performance tonight.Good for Goff to face the best defense in the NFL the last four years so he will know what to get prepared for next season as full time starter and it all starts tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eli Manning still tends to look shitty, at least until the playoffs.
Click to expand...





Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if Huggy is in the hospital or something. we have not seen any of his Seahawks game day threads the last two weeks You would think for sure he would have come on here by now to talk about the bad news of Thomas getting hurt.Thats too bad that he wont even be able to play in the superbowl if they make it that far.He is a class guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You would think for sure he would have come on here"...  Ya you would think....   Hmmmmm????  A nice stay in a hospital...  Sounds good!  More restful than the last month.
> 
> Been busy.  Major changes.  Suing my former employer.  I set out today to make computer access easier and more convenient.  We'll see if I was successful or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i said over on my Rams/Seahawks gameday thread,I was thinking you had died or something,.LOL.
> 
> after all,you have NEVER been gone for like three weeks now during FOOTBALL season,that is UNHEARD of for YOU.
> summer and wintertime after football season yes,i would not have batted an eyelash then.But FOOTBALL season? that is unthinkable and unheard of in the books. good for you your not dead yet as i suspected,,that cant be fun.
> 
> speaking of tonights game,a month ago i would have said this is a no brainer,an easy as pie shoe in for your Hawks to win tonights game but after last sundays game against the Green Bay Packers?
> 
> a team that has been shitty all year long and not the same team we are used to seeing,not just losing like they did last year up there by not that much which would have been no big deal,but as you can agree,this was easily by far heads down,Wilsons worst game EVER as a pro. He was playing like this was his first start ever in the NFL not only making the worst idiotic decisions in his life throwing a career high FIVE interceptions!!!!! but whats worse,is the usually reliable defense that keeps games close for them,laid a turd and played their worst game on defense ever under Pete Carrol. Both Wilson and the defense had hands down,their worst performances EVER since Carrol became their coach. He ALSO incredibly,missed open receivers with no pressure on him somehow.saw a little bit of the first half of that game since i was home sick and could not go to my sports bar to see my Rams that day.lol
> 
> This is not the normal seahawks team we are used to seeing this time of season when they play their best football in the second half.
> 
> the fact the defense laid a turd same as wilson THIS time of the year when the season is coming to an end,I would not be surprised if they lost to my Rams tonight.
> 
> Not saying they will.Dont do the antiquity thing and put words in my mouth and say i said they would lose,just saying after they laid a turd against tampa bay a couple weeks ago only scoring a mere five points in that game and NOW  the worst game ever under Carrol and Wilson,right now they are playing as bad as my Rams which is saying a lot.
> 
> With Fisher 'the worst coach EVER in Rams history dating back to their days starting out at cleveland where they played for five years."  with him FINALLY being fired,the Rams could very well me motivated and come out and play with the same passion and desire they had at the beginning of the season and their opener when they beat  you in -get ready-'LOS ANGELES."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean their home opener.  Their opening game was a 28-0 shellacking by the 49ers.
Click to expand...


Hey I assume you ARE going to watch the classic california rivalry of the Niners/ Rams game in a week in half from now?

Cannot wait for that game because that is one of TWO games where they are allowed to wear their throwback colors.the classic LA colors Eric Dickerson wore in his playing days with them for that game..

They wore them in their season opener against Huggys Hawks as well.  the NFL has some stupid waiting rule where teams have to wait a certain number of years before they can switch colors so they got to wait a couple more years before they can but in the meantime they CAN wear their throwbacks for two games a year and this will be their second time this season.

I always said with the Rams back in LA,it wont matter if it is a season when BOTH teams are horrible as is the case right now with your niners and my Rams that I will ALWAYS get excited about seeing those two teams square off now since that rivalry is FINALLY back and should have always been there the past 21 years.

fans of both teams in both cities are going to be excited about this game regardless of their record because of that.I guarantee.

Its like when the chiefs and raiders play,or the packers and bears,fans from both cities get excited for those games year after year regardless of the records because of their past history and they are arch rivals.same thing with the niners and Rams again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Goff doesn't look like an NFL QB yet.

I'm not worried.Llike I said,neither did Eli Manning his first four years in the league.His first four years I found it hard to believe he was related to Peyton.I was about ready to write him off back then those first four years with the Giants back then but thats WHY I am not the GM of the Giants.lol You got to give him five years. Hopefully the LA fans realise that.If they land a good offensive minded coach next year,they will get behind the team and be patient.

an Idiot like Fisher,the worst coach ever in Rams history dating back to their short stay in cleveland,you cant expect fans to support a team like that where it looked like the owner did not care about winning bringing  along a coach who had four losing seasons in a row before this one and thinking he would be back for two more years after this.

who in their right mind would want to see a product on the field like that? I sure wouldnt.I would dump my season tickets next year if I was a season ticket holder out there and I knew Fisher was coming back next year as thousands of others would.

He just brought him along because he had experience in an NFL team relocating having been through it before with the Houston Oilers.

That was the ONLY reason he hired him 5 years ago was he had his sights set on LA way back then knowing he could legally move them after the 2014 season. He needed Fishers experience of relocation to get the players through the experience this year is the only reason he kept him on as long as he did.

Now that Kroneke has shown he IS serious about winning in LA firing Fisher,you are going to see an awful lot of house cleaning this off season,you can count on that.


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 24-3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could have been much worse like the worst blowout of the season last week against the Falcons.It could have been an embarrassing 45-3 or something like that after all.
> 
> My LOS ANGELES team did not win last night and thats okay,it was a long shot.I am still proud of them because they at LEAST gave a much MUCH better effort last night against the seahawks than they did the last two weeks against the patriots and falcons where there was no effort whatsoever in those two games to try and win and that is because Fisher is gone is why they put forth effort finally last night.
> 
> they stood toe to toe with a team that should be back to back superbowl champs last night being down by only one touchdown through all the way through the end of the third quarter with just 4 minutes left.that is pretty good against a defense like seattles on the road.
> 
> collingswoirth said what i said earlier that this game will only hep make Jared goff a better quaterback next season when he has a whole off season to work with his teammates.that you got to face a team with a very gooddefense like this and go through these hard knocks to get better saying troy aikmen,went through it,john elway,dan mariono,peyton manning and many others.he is so correct on that.
> 
> this was the perfect team for Goff to face last night to build on his experience heading into next season.If not for so many miscues and droppped passes by those receivers who have no business playing in the NFL,this game would have been much closer just as collingsworth and michales said.
> 
> I hope the Rams can land John Gruden as their coach next year.I guarantee HE would turn that franchise around.He turned the Raiders fortunes around when he became their coach because he instantly gained the respect of all the players when he proved them up front on the table,that unlike all other coachs the Raiders had in the prior years from 95 to 97 when they came back to Oakland,,he was not just another puppet for Al Davis.That HE was in charge not Davis anymore and he gained their respect for that and they loved him for that.
> 
> Unlike other coachs before him,he did NOT put up with stupid penaltys.The Rams have the defense but they need an offensive minded coach to work with Goff.I hope they land him because down the road,i guarantee he WOULD turn that franchis around same as he did in Oakland.
> 
> You can bet the next coach will be a good one at least.Kroneke never wanted to win in st louis when he bought the team.He is going to want a good product on the field in LA.he wont put up with losing in LA.
Click to expand...


I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.  

He really does know how to study the qb's qualities and apply that knowledge to an offense.  If he could come on board the Rams already have an excellent defense coaching system.  They would probably dethrone my Hawks as the NFC West champs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 24-3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could have been much worse like the worst blowout of the season last week against the Falcons.It could have been an embarrassing 45-3 or something like that after all.
> 
> My LOS ANGELES team did not win last night and thats okay,it was a long shot.I am still proud of them because they at LEAST gave a much MUCH better effort last night against the seahawks than they did the last two weeks against the patriots and falcons where there was no effort whatsoever in those two games to try and win and that is because Fisher is gone is why they put forth effort finally last night.
> 
> they stood toe to toe with a team that should be back to back superbowl champs last night being down by only one touchdown through all the way through the end of the third quarter with just 4 minutes left.that is pretty good against a defense like seattles on the road.
> 
> collingswoirth said what i said earlier that this game will only hep make Jared goff a better quaterback next season when he has a whole off season to work with his teammates.that you got to face a team with a very gooddefense like this and go through these hard knocks to get better saying troy aikmen,went through it,john elway,dan mariono,peyton manning and many others.he is so correct on that.
> 
> this was the perfect team for Goff to face last night to build on his experience heading into next season.If not for so many miscues and droppped passes by those receivers who have no business playing in the NFL,this game would have been much closer just as collingsworth and michales said.
> 
> I hope the Rams can land John Gruden as their coach next year.I guarantee HE would turn that franchise around.He turned the Raiders fortunes around when he became their coach because he instantly gained the respect of all the players when he proved them up front on the table,that unlike all other coachs the Raiders had in the prior years from 95 to 97 when they came back to Oakland,,he was not just another puppet for Al Davis.That HE was in charge not Davis anymore and he gained their respect for that and they loved him for that.
> 
> Unlike other coachs before him,he did NOT put up with stupid penaltys.The Rams have the defense but they need an offensive minded coach to work with Goff.I hope they land him because down the road,i guarantee he WOULD turn that franchis around same as he did in Oakland.
> 
> You can bet the next coach will be a good one at least.Kroneke never wanted to win in st louis when he bought the team.He is going to want a good product on the field in LA.he wont put up with losing in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> He really does know how to study the qb's qualities and apply that knowledge to an offense.  If he could come on board the Rams already have an excellent defense coaching system.  They would probably dethrone my Hawks as the NFC West champs.
Click to expand...


with your coach pete the cheat taking payoffs to throw games all the time,yeah they would dethrown your Hawks in a few years once they got good with Gruden. 

Like I said,Gruden other than Rich Gannon was the SOLE reason for the Raiders turnaround in  his time in Oakland. Prior to Gruden arriving with the Raiders,before that the previous three seasons were all losing seasons. His first year there he got them to 8-8 stopping the consecutive losing seasons.His next season there as i said,he made the most brilliant and genious move begging Al Davis to sign Rich Gannon from the Chiefs when he became available.

the year in the late 90's when the chiefs went 13-3 and looked to be the best team in the NFL,they SHOULD have gone to the superbowl that year and they WOULD have and won it as well if their coach they had was not marty the moron shittenhiemer who like the idiot he always was, was benched Rich Gannon in that playoff loss to the Broncos at home  even though when Gannon was QB all year long,the chiefs averaged 30 points a game where with elvis grbec,a mere 15. you can understand why to this date chiefs fans STILL hate marty the moron shittenhemierr?

a coach whos teams with the chargers and chiefs ALWAYS went ONE AND DONE in the playoffs.


anyways,Gruden turned their franchise around,he would not put up with penaltys as other raider coachs had in the past and he was smart as hell to beg Davis to sign Rich Gannon,many of the NFL announcers even said back then in Gannons first year with the Raiders and Grudens second,that he was the FIRST quarterback the Raiders had that the other players had faith in and confidance in.

obviously a true fact since he has been the only QB since Plunketts day to get them to the superbowl that they would have won had their coach bill callhan not thrown that superbowl same as yoru coach pete the cheat did two years ago. here,get educated here how he threw that superbowl for his friend Gruden.

http://deadspin.com/5978147/jerry-rice-and-tim-brown-say-bill-callahan-threw-super-bowl-xxxvii

you talk to any of the Oakland players that played on that team back then,privately they will tell you the same thing that rice and brown have come out and publicly told the truth about,that callahan indeed threw that superbowl so his pal gruden could win and cause he hated the raider players and al davis same as gruden did. he is a fucking criminal who belongs in prison same as pete the cheat and bill belicheat and tom brady.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 24-3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could have been much worse like the worst blowout of the season last week against the Falcons.It could have been an embarrassing 45-3 or something like that after all.
> 
> My LOS ANGELES team did not win last night and thats okay,it was a long shot.I am still proud of them because they at LEAST gave a much MUCH better effort last night against the seahawks than they did the last two weeks against the patriots and falcons where there was no effort whatsoever in those two games to try and win and that is because Fisher is gone is why they put forth effort finally last night.
> 
> they stood toe to toe with a team that should be back to back superbowl champs last night being down by only one touchdown through all the way through the end of the third quarter with just 4 minutes left.that is pretty good against a defense like seattles on the road.
> 
> collingswoirth said what i said earlier that this game will only hep make Jared goff a better quaterback next season when he has a whole off season to work with his teammates.that you got to face a team with a very gooddefense like this and go through these hard knocks to get better saying troy aikmen,went through it,john elway,dan mariono,peyton manning and many others.he is so correct on that.
> 
> this was the perfect team for Goff to face last night to build on his experience heading into next season.If not for so many miscues and droppped passes by those receivers who have no business playing in the NFL,this game would have been much closer just as collingsworth and michales said.
> 
> I hope the Rams can land John Gruden as their coach next year.I guarantee HE would turn that franchise around.He turned the Raiders fortunes around when he became their coach because he instantly gained the respect of all the players when he proved them up front on the table,that unlike all other coachs the Raiders had in the prior years from 95 to 97 when they came back to Oakland,,he was not just another puppet for Al Davis.That HE was in charge not Davis anymore and he gained their respect for that and they loved him for that.
> 
> Unlike other coachs before him,he did NOT put up with stupid penaltys.The Rams have the defense but they need an offensive minded coach to work with Goff.I hope they land him because down the road,i guarantee he WOULD turn that franchis around same as he did in Oakland.
> 
> You can bet the next coach will be a good one at least.Kroneke never wanted to win in st louis when he bought the team.He is going to want a good product on the field in LA.he wont put up with losing in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> He really does know how to study the qb's qualities and apply that knowledge to an offense.  If he could come on board the Rams already have an excellent defense coaching system.  They would probably dethrone my Hawks as the NFC West champs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with your coach pete the cheat taking payoffs to throw games all the time,yeah they would dethrown your Hawks in a few years once they got good with Gruden.
> 
> Like I said,Gruden other than Rich Gannon was the SOLE reason for the Raiders turnaround in  his time in Oakland. Prior to Gruden arriving with the Raiders,before that the previous three seasons were all losing seasons. His first year there he got them to 8-8 stopping the consecutive losing seasons.His next season there as i said,he made the most brilliant and genious move begging Al Davis to sign Rich Gannon from the Chiefs when he became available.
> 
> the year in the late 90's when the chiefs went 13-3 and looked to be the best team in the NFL,they SHOULD have gone to the superbowl that year and they WOULD have and won it as well if their coach they had was not marty the moron shittenhiemer who like the idiot he always was, was benched Rich Gannon in that playoff loss to the Broncos at home  even though when Gannon was QB all year long,the chiefs averaged 30 points a game where with elvis grbec,a mere 15. you can understand why to this date chiefs fans STILL hate marty the moron shittenhemierr?
> 
> a coach whos teams with the chargers and chiefs ALWAYS went ONE AND DONE in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> anyways,Gruden turned their franchise around,he would not put up with penaltys as other raider coachs had in the past and he was smart as hell to beg Davis to sign Rich Gannon,many of the NFL announcers even said back then in Gannons first year with the Raiders and Grudens second,that he was the FIRST quarterback the Raiders had that the other players had faith in and confidance in.
> 
> obviously a true fact since he has been the only QB since Plunketts day to get them to the superbowl that they would have won had their coach bill callhan not thrown that superbowl same as yoru coach pete the cheat did two years ago. here,get educated here how he threw that superbowl for his friend Gruden.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/5978147/jerry-rice-and-tim-brown-say-bill-callahan-threw-super-bowl-xxxvii
> 
> you talk to any of the Oakland players that played ont hat team back then,privately they will tell you the same thing that rice and brown have come out and publicly rtold the truth about,that callahan indeed threw that superbowl so his pal gruden could win and cause he hated the raider players and al davis same as gruden did. he is a fucking criminal who belongs in prison same as pete the cheat and bill belicheat and tom brady.
Click to expand...


oh and the fact that the governments shill  "disinformation troll agent rightwinger,"the kid who crys to mommy all the time here about being wrong on the where the rams are playing this year" posted a smiley,thats all the proof in the world it is true cause everyone who knows USMB's resident troll,knows he LIES about EVERYTHING when he knows he has been proven wrong.

even YOU dont cry to mommy all the time about being wrong on the Rams where they are playing this year,lol,he is the only one that has said that they are playing in st louis this year cause he is in denial that he got another ass beating from me on that as he has on every other subject from me the last several years as well. you ask him a question or bring up a fact that proves him wrong on ANYTHING,he does this-everytime.goes into evasive action.
so at LEAST you dont cry to mommy all the time by posting a smiley in defeat as he just did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis. 

thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol

that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.

.those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.

so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.

you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol



Idiot

No way, Chucky wants to work in St Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol



as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
Click to expand...


never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.

he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

okay enough of me being mean to rightwinger now making  him cry to his mommy in his ass beatings of defeat he got from me on the Rams now.

anyways getting back to the topic here at hand on the seahawks/Rams game.Until a couple weeks ago I was really thinking the Seahawks were a real serious superbowl contender but after their pathetic display of football from the last two weeks playing as bad as my Rams scoring a mere five points against tampa and then getting blown out by green bay the next week Wilson throwing five interceptions and missing many recievers and the DEFENSE of all these,playing their worst football ever under carrol this late in the season,no way can I pick them now.

The ONLY reason this game was not much closer than it should have been is because your Hawks played the worst team in the NFL right now.a team that has no recievers who can catch the ball and an intermim coach who made as many stupid ass callas same as fisher did the whole year.they cannot bring make him their new coach next year or nothing will change.Had they not had so many miscues and made so many costly dropped passes,this game would have been MUCH closer

when the Hawks get into the playoffs,when their offensive line plays as poorly against the first playoff team they face,they will lose in the first round because they WONT be facing a team where the receivers drop passes at the worst critical parts of the ballgame and have a coach that makes boneheaded costly decisions at the worst time either and the fact they are playing their worst at the time of the year they USUALLY play their best,they will suck it up in the first round and be one and done once the playoffs start same way marty SHITTENHEIMER always was with the chiefs and chargers.lol


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
Click to expand...



Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?

Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
Click to expand...


LA Rams doesn't have family...they disowned him when they kicked him out of their basement.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA Rams doesn't have family...they disowned him when they kicked him out of their basement.
Click to expand...




antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA Rams doesn't have family...they disowned him when they kicked him out of their basement.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there. oh and that must have been what happened to YOU the fact that you came up with that theory.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA Rams doesn't have family...they disowned him when they kicked him out of their basement.
Click to expand...


coming from the kid who throws temper tantems and runs off refusing to answer a question from the past two years i have asked over 300 times constantly changing the topic and backpeddles form the question, you would really know.hahahahahaha
that would describe your lover rightwinger down to a tee though.


that however wont top your ONE theory you had that I was whining and moaning "as you always do in this section  about being proved wrong by me on the rams coming back." this theory of yours however is not anywhere near as funny as the one you had that I was whining and moaning over hillery losing.that one was easily hands down,by far the funniest post you ever posted since you been here because that is ALL your bedlover rightwinger has done the last couple months is moan and whine about Hillery losing who he said WAS going to be president the last two months.

had you ever ventured outside the sports section you would KNOW that.he has been whining and moaning cause this hero of yours,like you, can NEVER admit when he is wrong in his predictions.




you will no doubt somehow minintrepret these laughing smilieys, me laughing at your stupidity here as a temper tantrrem i am sure as you always do.


----------



## rightwinger

Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
Click to expand...


I see dozens of other people saying that word here all the time everyday,HE is the ONLY one i say that to because he is a  rare special case i make that exception for watching him cry all the time as he has throughout  this whole thread with smileys knowing the truth hurts.

.there is a REASON i have those facts about him in my sig after all.the poster anquity has the head up the ass of.

that being said,NOW how about doing what I just suggested and get back on topic with you addressing  post#  1544 here of mine?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA Rams doesn't have family...they disowned him when they kicked him out of their basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA Rams doesn't have family...they disowned him when they kicked him out of their basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


coward seahawk fans afraid to answer a two year old question on the Rams got to stick together and laugh at their childish posts I see.

It is indeed funny since anquity must have been kicked out and disowned by his family since he LIES when he cant counter facts just like all seahawk fans and his bedlover does.

the fact he came up with that theory  IS OBVIOUSLY  what happened to HIM.

. you think that post of the kids was funny? this is the funniest one ever of his recently.1000 TIMES funnier than all previous posts of his COMBINED in the past because he somehow was thinking he was talking about ME,but had he ever ventured outside of the sports forum,he would KNOW he was actually talking about his bedlover rightwinger here below in this recent sentence.

I can image you are a loser Hillary supporter in mourning and feeling frustrated in defeat .

quote of child Anquity recently above. it is COMEDY GOLD because had he ever ventured out of the sports section and seen any of rightwingers posts from OUTSIDE the sports section,he would KNOW that is ALL rightwinger has done the past two months is feel frustrated and bitch and mourn about his lover,the mass murderer evil bitch Hillery losing the election after he was soooooo sure she would win. anquity oif course will evade that little fact since i am shooting down his hero.lol

 No surprise that rightwinger has been bitching and moaning the last two months of his hero Hitlery,the mass murdering evil bitch losing since he ALWAYS whines and crys like the crybaby he is when his prediction is wrong same as bedlover  anquity.


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that CHUCKY would be a good fit for St Louis.
> 
> thanks,thats just what I got done talking about.Lol
> 
> that is a PERFECT imitation of USMB'S resident troll rightwinger crying to his mommy all the time that he was wrong about the Rams trying to convince himself they they are still in st louis this year while everyone who sees him post that,,laughs at the moron he is.
> 
> .those are ALWAYS his whining posts to his mommy he posts everytime here in the sports section just like clockwork.
> 
> so thanks for the great imitation of rightwinger there. oh and that must have been what happened to YOU the fact that you came up with that theory.
> 
> you can see the message in my sig about him below.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA Rams doesn't have family...they disowned him when they kicked him out of their basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coming from the kid who throws temper tantems and runs off refusing to answer a question from the past two years i have asked over 300 times constantly changing the topic and backpeddles form the question, you would really know.hahahahahaha
> that would describe your lover rightwinger down to a tee though.
> 
> 
> that however wont top your ONE theory you had that I was whining and moaning "as you always do in this section  about being proved wrong by me on the rams coming back." this theory of yours however is not anywhere near as funny as the one you had that I was whining and moaning over hillery losing.that one was easily hands down,by far the funniest post you ever posted since you been here because that is ALL your bedlover rightwinger has done the last couple months is moan and whine about Hillery losing who he said WAS going to be president the last two months.
> 
> had you ever ventured outside the sports section you would KNOW that.he has been whining and moaning cause this hero of yours,like you, can NEVER admit when he is wrong in his predictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will no doubt somehow minintrepret these laughing smilieys, me laughing at your stupidity here as a temper tantrrem i am sure as you always do.
Click to expand...



I made no prediction on the election.  Trump is a rich buffoon.  He will leave us embarrassed when he is done.  As far as "tantrums" you must be thinking of someone else.  The Donald may be wealthy but he isn't worth my time.


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job




You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....


----------



## rightwinger

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
Click to expand...

It was a conspiracy

The Government did it


----------



## antiquity

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
Click to expand...


The firing of Fisher was long over due....In fact when the Rams left St Louis they should have shed that baggage at that time. I hear a rumor he is being looked at by some other loser franchise.
I perfect fit....


----------



## Dale Smith

HUGGY said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said,like clockwork he posts a smile smiley here on my previous post while crying to mommy as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never fails he laughs all the time cause the truth hurts I tell the truth about him that he whines to his mommy in defeat all the time about being wrong on the Rams.
> 
> he so much entertains with me with his crying to mommy all the time with his smileys he posts in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dragging his "mommy" into it?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about bringing family into posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA Rams doesn't have family...they disowned him when they kicked him out of their basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coming from the kid who throws temper tantems and runs off refusing to answer a question from the past two years i have asked over 300 times constantly changing the topic and backpeddles form the question, you would really know.hahahahahaha
> that would describe your lover rightwinger down to a tee though.
> 
> 
> that however wont top your ONE theory you had that I was whining and moaning "as you always do in this section  about being proved wrong by me on the rams coming back." this theory of yours however is not anywhere near as funny as the one you had that I was whining and moaning over hillery losing.that one was easily hands down,by far the funniest post you ever posted since you been here because that is ALL your bedlover rightwinger has done the last couple months is moan and whine about Hillery losing who he said WAS going to be president the last two months.
> 
> had you ever ventured outside the sports section you would KNOW that.he has been whining and moaning cause this hero of yours,like you, can NEVER admit when he is wrong in his predictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will no doubt somehow minintrepret these laughing smilieys, me laughing at your stupidity here as a temper tantrrem i am sure as you always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made no prediction on the election.  Trump is a rich buffoon.  He will leave us embarrassed when he is done.  As far as "tantrums" you must be thinking of someone else.  The Donald may be wealthy but he isn't worth my time.
Click to expand...



Trump can't leave this country anymore embarrassed than it is now after 8 years of the Barrypuppet and 8 years of Bushpuppet and 8 years of the Clintonpuppet..........see a pattern here???


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
Click to expand...

 The gubmint made him tied for the luzingest coach?  Riiiiggghhttt!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gubmint made him tied for the luzingest coach?  Riiiiggghhttt!!!!
Click to expand...


Its an inside job

The Government planned on making the Rams lose games just so they could make it look like Fisher was fired when, in reality, he is an undercover coach

You do realize NFL referees are Government agents... don't you?

I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gubmint made him tied for the luzingest coach?  Riiiiggghhttt!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an inside job
> 
> The Government planned on making the Rams lose games just so they could make it look like Fisher was fired when, in reality, he is an undercover coach
> 
> You do realize NFL referees are Government agents... don't you?
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy
Click to expand...


Even  911 inside job knows it was a set up for the Patriots to beat Seattle. Pretty common knowledge how the government runs the NFL.


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
Click to expand...


Aren't you the poster that proclaimed that the next republican president hadn't been born yet?????


(snicker)


----------



## yiostheoy

HUGGY said:


> OK...OK... In the meaningless preseason They are 3-0.  They are second in scoring to the Ravens at just a whisker under 30 pts PG.. top 3 in scoring defense avg 10 pts. Christian Michaels leads the league in rushing.. Steven Williams leads in recieving and has caught a TD pass in all three games..  Blah...blah...friggin blah...
> 
> Last night nearly 180 yards given up in 13 penalties.  WTF ?????
> 
> The great Russell Wilson TWO ints and NO TDs...  WTF ??????
> 
> Could it be the GQ distraction?  The first drive was OK..nearly perfect then Wilson started throwing like a girl.
> 
> GB was so disgusted with the Seahawks that they pulled Rodgers afte ONE series.  I thought they said it was ON for two qtrs and maybe into the second half ????
> 
> If ya thought THIS game was meaningless you need to tune into next weeks fiasco.  The fourth PS game is gauranteed to be meaningles.


Seahawks got off to a slow start this year but now they have clinched a playoff berth.

They even beat the New England Cheaters.

And they are one of the few teams that can knock off Dallas.

Seattle has 2 easy games to go and they will probably end up 11 -4-1.

Dallas has 1 hard game to go and may end up 13-2-0.

My guess is that the NFC will win this coming Superbowl.


----------



## rightwinger

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the poster that proclaimed that the next republican president hadn't been born yet?????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


The next Republican President has not been born yet

Only paid government shills believe that Trump is Republican....Trump is a Russian plant put there by Putin and Russian agent/FBI Director Comey


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the poster that proclaimed that the next republican president hadn't been born yet?????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next Republican President has not been born yet
> 
> Only paid government shills believe that Trump is Republican....Trump is a Russian plant put there by Putin and Russian agent/FBI Director Comey
Click to expand...



Trump certainly isn't a leftard and it was the lamestream media that tried to carry Hitlery over the finish line when it was OBVIOUS that people were not showing up to her infrequent events. We have the e-mails showing how they were trying to rig the election. Project Veritas also proved it. The DNC and the lamestream media were exposed for the corrupt POS that they are and it galls you....so you blame Russia....how fucking funny is that shit?

(snicker)


----------



## rightwinger

Comrade Trump was raised as a Soviet Manchurian Candidate and activated by his former handler KGB agent Putin
Putin and KGB/FBI director Comey conspired to fix the election


----------



## antiquity

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the poster that proclaimed that the next republican president hadn't been born yet?????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next Republican President has not been born yet
> 
> Only paid government shills believe that Trump is Republican....Trump is a Russian plant put there by Putin and Russian agent/FBI Director Comey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump certainly isn't a leftard and it was the lamestream media that tried to carry Hitlery over the finish line when it was OBVIOUS that people were not showing up to her infrequent events. We have the e-mails showing how they were trying to rig the election. Project Veritas also proved it. The DNC and the lamestream media were exposed for the corrupt POS that they are and it galls you....so you blame Russia....how fucking funny is that shit?
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


WTF  take your politics to the political threads...this is a Seattle Seahawk thread. Jesus H Christ


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> 
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the poster that proclaimed that the next republican president hadn't been born yet?????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next Republican President has not been born yet
> 
> Only paid government shills believe that Trump is Republican....Trump is a Russian plant put there by Putin and Russian agent/FBI Director Comey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump certainly isn't a leftard and it was the lamestream media that tried to carry Hitlery over the finish line when it was OBVIOUS that people were not showing up to her infrequent events. We have the e-mails showing how they were trying to rig the election. Project Veritas also proved it. The DNC and the lamestream media were exposed for the corrupt POS that they are and it galls you....so you blame Russia....how fucking funny is that shit?
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF  take your politics to the political threads...this is a Seattle Seahawk thread. Jesus H Christ
Click to expand...


WTF take your religion to the religious threads...this is a Seattle Seahawk thread.  Richard K. Sherman.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the poster that proclaimed that the next republican president hadn't been born yet?????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next Republican President has not been born yet
> 
> Only paid government shills believe that Trump is Republican....Trump is a Russian plant put there by Putin and Russian agent/FBI Director Comey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump certainly isn't a leftard and it was the lamestream media that tried to carry Hitlery over the finish line when it was OBVIOUS that people were not showing up to her infrequent events. We have the e-mails showing how they were trying to rig the election. Project Veritas also proved it. The DNC and the lamestream media were exposed for the corrupt POS that they are and it galls you....so you blame Russia....how fucking funny is that shit?
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF  take your politics to the political threads...this is a Seattle Seahawk thread. Jesus H Christ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF take your religion to the religious threads...this is a Seattle Seahawk thread.  Richard K. Sherman.
Click to expand...


I agree with you that he is obviously in the wrong section talking about Trump.THAT is obvious but Mr hypocrite here has the mindset that it is okay for HIM to evade a FACT he cant get around about SPORTS  and like the coward he is,wont answer "SINCE IT PROVES HIM WRONG OF COURSE. ,and then goes and bringS the subject of  HELLERY into the sports section as well.

see for yourself in this link below.

post#56 here.
Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
 I can image you are a loser Hillary supporter in mourning and feeling frustrated in defeat.

As you can see for YOURSELF,he has these different set of rules in his warped mind and bizaar strange world he lives in that apply to someone else but it is okay for HIM to troll and change the subject to the same topic he whines about.

He thinks cause HE talked about POLITICS it,it is okay

so i have no problem you telling that to him,you just might want to tell mr hypocrite there to follow his OWN advise.

the thing that  is hysterical about that theory of his that he pulled out of his ass about me mourning of Hitlery,is that could not have been anything further from the truth since i was happy beyond words she LOST,

HOWEVER the IRONY  "as i have to keep repeating just to watch him ignore it,is that his pal he worships here Rightwinger,that is all HE has done the past month is whine and moarn over HITLER losing.an accurate description of a poster no doubt,it just wasnt accurate and describing me when it DOES however,describe Rightwinger down to a tee.
comedy gold.


thats kind of pesky facts he cant seem to compehend though how his post backfired on him major big time.i will never live that post of his down,thats for sure.


----------



## Papageorgio

I thought this was a Seahawks thread, guess I was wrong.


----------



## antiquity

As far as some posters go..... its a piss and moan thread.


----------



## Montrovant

Right now I'm leaning toward Dallas as the NFC representatives in the Super Bowl.  They might have a problem if they face the Giants in the playoffs, but I just don't trust Seattle with that offensive line.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> Right now I'm leaning toward Dallas as the NFC representatives in the Super Bowl.  They might have a problem if they face the Giants in the playoffs, but I just don't trust Seattle with that offensive line.



Yes the offensive line seems to be Seattle's Achilles heel and with only two games to play I don't see a fix..


----------



## rightwinger

It will be interesting if Seattle has to play Green Bay in the playoffs. The Pack thoroughly spanked them two weeks ago


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Right now I'm leaning toward Dallas as the NFC representatives in the Super Bowl.  They might have a problem if they face the Giants in the playoffs, but I just don't trust Seattle with that offensive line.



as i said earlier,you can bank on it that the Hawks will lose in the first round with that offensive line play and the way they have played the last two weeks getting blown out by a crappy green bay team this year and scoring a mere five points against tampa.Thats embarassing for a Hawks team that has superbowl aspirations. my Rams or your niners that would be expected but not for a team this late in the season that were being called a superbowl contender before the year began.

Once the playoffs start as i said before,they wont be facing teams like the Rams where the receivers drop critical passes at the most critical time of the ballgame that would have been a game changer with many miscues or a team that makes very absurd costly coaching decisions at a critical point in the ballgame.

those teams they will be be facing wont have an offense that goes three and out most the game so the defense is ineffective in the second half because of being on the field all day long because of so many three and outs. already time to look toward next year in getting back to the superbowl.Thank god because this time the cheats wont be facing a coach who throws the game.


----------



## Papageorgio

If Seattle can put a string of good games together, they can beat anyone. If they play Dallas and can contain Elliott, they could pull off an upset. If they play the Giants, the Giants defense could really get to Wilson and shake him up.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gubmint made him tied for the luzingest coach?  Riiiiggghhttt!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an inside job
> 
> The Government planned on making the Rams lose games just so they could make it look like Fisher was fired when, in reality, he is an undercover coach
> 
> You do realize NFL referees are Government agents... don't you?
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy
Click to expand...


I thought it was because the ref making those horrible calls was a resident of Pittsburgh.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gubmint made him tied for the luzingest coach?  Riiiiggghhttt!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an inside job
> 
> The Government planned on making the Rams lose games just so they could make it look like Fisher was fired when, in reality, he is an undercover coach
> 
> You do realize NFL referees are Government agents... don't you?
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even  911 inside job knows it was a set up for the Patriots to beat Seattle. Pretty common knowledge how the government runs the NFL.
Click to expand...


I thought it was because the Patriots practiced that pic play...  Probably because they first picked Browner's head for 411 on Hawk tendencies.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> 
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gubmint made him tied for the luzingest coach?  Riiiiggghhttt!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an inside job
> 
> The Government planned on making the Rams lose games just so they could make it look like Fisher was fired when, in reality, he is an undercover coach
> 
> You do realize NFL referees are Government agents... don't you?
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even  911 inside job knows it was a set up for the Patriots to beat Seattle. Pretty common knowledge how the government runs the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was because the Patriots practiced that pic play...  Probably because they first picked Browner's head for 411 on Hawk tendencies.
Click to expand...


No it was a set up by the government. It was a massive conspiracy that involved the entire stability of the world. Had Seattle won, that would have been the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Jeff Fisher was an inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gubmint made him tied for the luzingest coach?  Riiiiggghhttt!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an inside job
> 
> The Government planned on making the Rams lose games just so they could make it look like Fisher was fired when, in reality, he is an undercover coach
> 
> You do realize NFL referees are Government agents... don't you?
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was because the ref making those horrible calls was a resident of Pittsburgh.
Click to expand...


Government agent following orders


----------



## HUGGY

Well, The playoffs are falling in Seattle's lap as I see it.  AZ and Santa Clara then a week off.  Then who?  NY?  Detroit? Atlanta? At home then a trip to Dallas. Not really that daunting of a schedule to make it to the super bowl.  We already spanked NE in THEIR stadium so bring it ON!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith

HUGGY said:


> Well, The playoffs are falling in Seattle's lap as I see it.  AZ and Santa Clara then a week off.  Then who?  NY?  Detroit? Atlanta? At home then a trip to Dallas. Not really that daunting of a schedule to make it to the super bowl.  We already spanked NE in THEIR stadium so bring it ON!!!!




Seattle's running game is non-existent and Wilson hasn't had what one would call a stellar season but then again he hasn't had much to work with. He has Baldwin and Graham but that's it. Their defense is what has carried them. They should win their last two games and get a first round bye but if they have to play the Packers or the Lions in the first round, it's not a given that they win. Th Cowboys are not that good IMHO even though that is my team. They have an awesome star-studded offensive line and a great running back but Dak Prescott still has some seasoning to go and teams are catching up to his rookie tendencies...he is the "Duke Of Dink and Dunk" and rarely goes deep. Dez has been under utilized. The Cowboys defense is mediocre at best and has played above their heads but if left on the field for too long, they are exposed for the weak defensive line play that they have with little to no pass rush..... unless they blitz which leaves underachieving corners like Carr in "one on one" situations and he rarely fares well. I believe that the NFC rep will be the weakest Super Bowl team in a long time. If I was a betting man, I woulkd say that the Patriots will once again take the championship......


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> Government agent following orders



Isn't that what 911 Conspiracy has been saying along?


----------



## antiquity

Dale Smith said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, The playoffs are falling in Seattle's lap as I see it.  AZ and Santa Clara then a week off.  Then who?  NY?  Detroit? Atlanta? At home then a trip to Dallas. Not really that daunting of a schedule to make it to the super bowl.  We already spanked NE in THEIR stadium so bring it ON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's running game is non-existent and Wilson hasn't had what one would call a stellar season but then again he hasn't had much to work with. He has Baldwin and Graham but that's it. Their defense is what has carried them. They should win their last two games and get a first round bye but if they have to play the Packers or the Lions in the first round, it's not a given that they win. Th Cowboys are not that good IMHO even though that is my team. They have an awesome star-studded offensive line and a great running back but Dak Prescott still has some seasoning to go and teams are catching up to his rookie tendencies...he is the "Duke Of Dink and Dunk" and rarely goes deep. Dez has been under utilized. The Cowboys defense is mediocre at best and has played above their heads but if left on the field for too long, they are exposed for the weak defensive line play that they have with little to no pass rush..... unless they blitz which leaves underachieving corners like Carr in "one on one" situations and he rarely fares well. I believe that the NFC rep will be the weakest Super Bowl team in a long time. If I was a betting man, I woulkd say that the Patriots will once again take the championship......
Click to expand...


Most of your post I have to agree with even when I don't follow Dallas that closely. I did see a lot of problems at the quarterback position later in the season when other teams were figuring Prescott out...seem like when he pressured and has to move out of the pocket he is just not that effective. That leaves the defense to concentrate on Elliott like the Giants did.

About Seattle running game....Rawls has been hurt most of the season and is just now rounding back into shape, he will be okay going forward. Baldwin and Graham is not the only weapon Wilson has..don't forget Lockett and/or Willson. Seattle main weakness continues to be both their offensive line and poor play calling by the offensive coordinator.
Another point is that after the bye Seattle will be playing in Seattle where they are undefeated this year.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, The playoffs are falling in Seattle's lap as I see it.  AZ and Santa Clara then a week off.  Then who?  NY?  Detroit? Atlanta? At home then a trip to Dallas. Not really that daunting of a schedule to make it to the super bowl.  We already spanked NE in THEIR stadium so bring it ON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's running game is non-existent and Wilson hasn't had what one would call a stellar season but then again he hasn't had much to work with. He has Baldwin and Graham but that's it. Their defense is what has carried them. They should win their last two games and get a first round bye but if they have to play the Packers or the Lions in the first round, it's not a given that they win. Th Cowboys are not that good IMHO even though that is my team. They have an awesome star-studded offensive line and a great running back but Dak Prescott still has some seasoning to go and teams are catching up to his rookie tendencies...he is the "Duke Of Dink and Dunk" and rarely goes deep. Dez has been under utilized. The Cowboys defense is mediocre at best and has played above their heads but if left on the field for too long, they are exposed for the weak defensive line play that they have with little to no pass rush..... unless they blitz which leaves underachieving corners like Carr in "one on one" situations and he rarely fares well. I believe that the NFC rep will be the weakest Super Bowl team in a long time. If I was a betting man, I woulkd say that the Patriots will once again take the championship......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your post I have to agree with even when I don't follow Dallas that closely. I did see a lot of problems at the quarterback position later in the season when other teams were figuring Prescott out...seem like when he pressured and has to move out of the pocket he is just not that effective. That leaves the defense to concentrate on Elliott like the Giants did.
> 
> About Seattle running game....Rawls has been hurt most of the season and is just now rounding back into shape, he will be okay going forward. Baldwin and Graham is not the only weapon Wilson has..don't forget Lockett and/or Willson. Seattle main weakness continues to be both their offensive line and poor play calling by the offensive coordinator.
> Another point is that after the bye Seattle will be playing in Seattle where they are undefeated this year.
Click to expand...


Prescott is being used much the same way as Seattle used Wilson his first year. A lot of ball control, short passes, using the running game and avoiding mistakes. If he can manage the game until the game slows down like it did for Wilson then Dallas should be fine. With Elliott as a threat that takes a lot of pressure off Prescott.


----------



## Papageorgio

Kudos to you HUGGY on making the call that Prescott was a good QB back during the exhibition season. He reminds me lot of Wilson.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Well, The playoffs are falling in Seattle's lap as I see it.  AZ and Santa Clara then a week off.  Then who?  NY?  Detroit? Atlanta? At home then a trip to Dallas. Not really that daunting of a schedule to make it to the super bowl.  We already spanked NE in THEIR stadium so bring it ON!!!!


yeah and then got overconfidant thinking they could just show up for games s


HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the firing of Fischer was unwarranted?? If so, you know nothing about pro-football....
> 
> 
> 
> It was a conspiracy
> 
> The Government did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gubmint made him tied for the luzingest coach?  Riiiiggghhttt!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an inside job
> 
> The Government planned on making the Rams lose games just so they could make it look like Fisher was fired when, in reality, he is an undercover coach
> 
> You do realize NFL referees are Government agents... don't you?
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even  911 inside job knows it was a set up for the Patriots to beat Seattle. Pretty common knowledge how the government runs the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was because the Patriots practiced that pic play...  Probably because they first picked Browner's head for 411 on Hawk tendencies.
Click to expand...


Of course it was set up for the cheats to beat seattle,every person not in denial that these games are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling knows that. with the ONLY difference of course being it doesnt always go the way they plan it.

prime example in that the NFL wanted the cheats to not only go undefeated that year when they did in the regular season but wanted them to win the superbowl as well but too bad for them it did not go the way they had planned.

They did not plan on it happening that that Giants wide receiver would make a one in a million catch that seriously he would not make in another million times after that again. they were angry as hell  and crying that night when they lost all those hundreds of millions.

I tip my cap off to what one of the Raven players said that year about the corrupt refs when on a monday night game that the cheats beat them on benefitting from obvious horrible calls that went against the Ravens that cost them the game one of them coming out and saying the truth-"The NFL wants this team to go undefeated,that is WHY they did not call this game fairy.

my hats off to that player brave enough to speak out and tell the truth and suffer the consequences i guarantee he did where they probably took away his many millions. That Raven player is a hero of mine for not being afraid to speak the truth on the corrupt NFL.


as always,the carrol apologists are in denial their head coach is just as much a criminal as belicheat thinking of petty excuse after another that pete the cheat threw the game same as Bill Callahan of the raiders did so his buddy John Gruden could win the superbowl because they BOTH hated Al Davis and Callahan even hated the Raider PLAYERS  as well.

Remember,Callahan was just brought along for the ride in Oakland by Gruden.Otherwise he never wanted to be a part of that Oakland organization prior to that.wakey wakey.

Guess what? even mad scientist,a nutcase "I dont even care for no less." even HE said the same thing YEARS ago in this section omn the forum that the raiders and Bucs superbowl game was rigged.it was sooooo obvious.

MS WISELY doesnt come here and post anymore in the sports section cause he sees how you guys are so much in denial and cant be reasoned with.


the carrol apologists are in denial about pete carrol falling for carrols brilliant acting performance he put on that he was shocked it was intercepted.


the NFL also  rigged the NFC title game for the seahawks to be in that superbowl as well against the donkeys.

anyone who is objective and open minded like mad scientist for example,a poster who "AGAIN",  I DONT EVEN LIKE OR CARE FOR AT ALL,,even a nutcase like HIM sees how all these NFL games are rigged ESPECIALLY the playoffs and superbowl.

Had this NFC title game of the seahawks/49ers game been officiated FAIRLY,there is no way in hell the seashits would have won this game as this video so very well proves.  chickenshits like antiquity and yourself wont watch it though since the truth scares you. if you two are such chickenshit cowards to dodge a question about the rams coming back to LA always changing the subject all the time ESPECIALLY anquity,then you wont ever watch this video of that seahawks/niners game of course.

Montrovants 49ers got screwed major big time in this game,they should have been in the superbowl that year but the corrupt NFL wanted the best defense to play against the best offense in the superbowl so as this video so well proves beyond a doubt,they rigged this game so the seahawks would advance and the niners would go home.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy[/QU

I hate to admit this but for the first time in this miserable trolls existance in his life,.antiquitys  bedlover USMB';s resident troll, brings something up that you ignored since it is pesky fact that hurts your feelings lol. Then again I forget all seahawk fans seem to have alzheimers diseace so i would not expect you to remember this post of the resident troll recently.

yeah YOU of all people being a seahawk fan SHOULD remember how these games are just as phony and as rigged as pro wresting after how the NFL rigged this game for your seashits to lose against the Steelers who i have heard you rightly so,complain about over the years.

I guess you forgot how Holmgren came out and spoke the truth saying back then-"I did not realise that we would not only have to compete with the players but the officials as well?"

SOMEHOW you seemed to forget how THAT SUPERBOWL was rigged? which is no surprise since it would prove you are a hypocrite ignoring how the NFL rigged that game for the Steelers same as how with the help of pete the cheat,they rigged the superbowl for your seahawks to lose to the cheats..

the NFL is so corrupt they dont believe in free speech.when Homlgren came out and told the truth how the NFL rigged the game basically,they fined him heavily,thats why they have those rules in the NFL not to criticize these criminal officials,cant have people telling the truth how the NFL is a cartel and rigs games and has criminal coachs like carrol and belicheat.uh uh.

fuck you NFL.you will never get a dime of MY money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thought it was because the Patriots practiced that pic play... Probably because they first picked Browner's head for 411 on Hawk tendencies.

like clockwork,the carrol apologists are in denial their head coach is a criminal.they are the exact same way to no surprise that the cheatriot apologists such as belicheats biggest fan of them all old fartstyle and chrissy troll keep their heads up their asses on that team and ignore facts how they are cheaters and liars and get away with scandal after scandal that any other NFL team if they go and commit,gets punished for.

Those two patriot trolls ,they ignore how if a coach does what Belicheat does in college,they kick you out of the program.same with seahawks fans,lame excuse after another in denial their coach is a criminal.

even mad scientist who seldom ever posts here and poster I really cant stand cause he trolls here in the sports section so often.as much as I cant stand him even HE knows how the NFL is rigged and phony.

Years ago he posted what I been saying a lot recently how the raiders and bucs superbowl game was so obviously fixed and rigged for the Buccaneers  to win because the coach of the raiders was a criminal same as pete the cheat and belicheat.

then coach Bill Callahan threw the superbowl for his buddy John Gruden to win because BOTH hated al davis and callahan even hated THE PLAYERS of the team as well.

He never wanted to be in oakland with the Raiders,he was just brought along by Gruden for the ride when Gruden got hired. Tim Brown,and Jerry Rice all the other Raider players nailed it when they said Gruden threw the game changing the game plan they were all excited about that whole week changing it at the last minute just a mere 48 hours before game day something Tim brown said a coach had NEVER done since his days of pop warner,high school,college AND NFL days. Only an idiot would say that game was not fixed by callahan.

as i said,even that fool madnutcase said that years ago,that the raiders.bucs game was obviously rigged. that was about the only time i ever saw mad nutcase ever say anything intelligent here in the sports section.


----------



## Papageorgio

Three posts back to back to back that aren't worth spending the time to read. What a shame to waste the time to write them, but worse to read! LOL!


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy[/QU
> 
> I hate to admit this but for the first time in this miserable trolls existance in his life,.antiquitys  bedlover USMB';s resident troll, brings something up that you ignored since it is pesky fact that hurts your feelings lol. Then again I forget all seahawk fans seem to have alzheimers diseace so i would not expect you to remember this post of the resident troll recently.
> 
> yeah YOU of all people being a seahawk fan SHOULD remember how these games are just as phony and as rigged as pro wresting after how the NFL rigged this game for your seashits to lose against the Steelers who i have heard you rightly so,complain about over the years.
> 
> I guess you forgot how Holmgren came out and spoke the truth saying back then-"I did not realise that we would not only have to compete with the players but the officials as well?"
> 
> SOMEHOW you seemed to forget how THAT SUPERBOWL was rigged? which is no surprise since it would prove you are a hypocrite ignoring how the NFL rigged that game for the Steelers same as how with the help of pete the cheat,they rigged the superbowl for your seahawks to lose to the cheats..
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt they dont believe in free speech.when Homlgren came out and told the truth how the NFL rigged the game basically,they fined him heavily,thats why they have those rules in the NFL not to criticize these criminal officials,cant have people telling the truth how the NFL is a cartel and rigs games and has criminal coachs like carrol and belicheat.uh uh.
> 
> fuck you NFL.you will never get a dime of MY money.


Moron doesn't have a clue that I was mocking him


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy[/QU
> 
> I hate to admit this but for the first time in this miserable trolls existance in his life,.antiquitys  bedlover USMB';s resident troll, brings something up that you ignored since it is pesky fact that hurts your feelings lol. Then again I forget all seahawk fans seem to have alzheimers diseace so i would not expect you to remember this post of the resident troll recently.
> 
> yeah YOU of all people being a seahawk fan SHOULD remember how these games are just as phony and as rigged as pro wresting after how the NFL rigged this game for your seashits to lose against the Steelers who i have heard you rightly so,complain about over the years.
> 
> I guess you forgot how Holmgren came out and spoke the truth saying back then-"I did not realise that we would not only have to compete with the players but the officials as well?"
> 
> SOMEHOW you seemed to forget how THAT SUPERBOWL was rigged? which is no surprise since it would prove you are a hypocrite ignoring how the NFL rigged that game for the Steelers same as how with the help of pete the cheat,they rigged the superbowl for your seahawks to lose to the cheats..
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt they dont believe in free speech.when Homlgren came out and told the truth how the NFL rigged the game basically,they fined him heavily,thats why they have those rules in the NFL not to criticize these criminal officials,cant have people telling the truth how the NFL is a cartel and rigs games and has criminal coachs like carrol and belicheat.uh uh.
> 
> fuck you NFL.you will never get a dime of MY money.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron doesn't have a clue that I was mocking him
Click to expand...


He has no clue, period. The guy is an absolute nut.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I thought it was because the Patriots practiced that pic play... Probably because they first picked Browner's head for 411 on Hawk tendencies

surrrrrrrrrreeeee he did. Yeah Browner just KNEW Carrol would make the most idiotic call in superbowl history that only a stupid moron would make that Carrol is clearly not.

He just KNEW that Carrol would all of sudden become an idiot and and call for that pass play even though the pats players were all hopeless in stopping Lynch in the fourth quarter. they were so gassed he was knocking them down on their butts running OVER them. and the pats were HORRIBLE all year long in goal line stands stopping the run.Carrol KNEW that. He is way too experienced a coach and too smart to call for such a retarded play like that that ONLY a retard WOULD  call.


Now Brian SHITTENHEIMER,former Offensive coordinater of the Rams,now he "WOULD" make a call like that because HE IS  a stupid retarded moron that you all obviously think carrol is.

Had it not been for his special connections to his father Marty The Moron,he NEVER would have landed any kind of job in the NFL,he got booed out of new york with Jet fans demanding his firing and  LA fans as well were outraged as hell when that idiot Fisher hired him.they ALSO celebrated when Fisher finally got rid of him.lol


Lynch and all the other seahawk players they all PUBLICLY said they could not believe the call either.  They knew it was the most retarded call in NFL playoff history only a moron would make as well.

Lynch got  smart,he retired just shortly after that superbowl  after that asshole cost him form scoring the winning touchdown.He wont say anything bad about carrol anytime  soon but he KNOWS carrol was paid off as all objective people do,


Well I am glad in a way carrol threw that superbowl because it finally woke me up to how the NFL is every bit as corrupt as our government is. Last year was the first time I missed a superbowl in years.

That superbowl will be the last I EVER watch again unless of course my Rams are in it. for me,the NFL is all dead and over with after next week obviously and i will go back to watching games from yesteryear till next football season. I will enjoy watching games from yesteryear so many decades ago when the game was NOT corrupt like it is now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Well, The playoffs are falling in Seattle's lap as I see it.  AZ and Santa Clara then a week off.  Then who?  NY?  Detroit? Atlanta? At home then a trip to Dallas. Not really that daunting of a schedule to make it to the super bowl.  We already spanked NE in THEIR stadium so bring it ON!!!!



which AGAIN you are ignoring took place in the FIRST half of the season when they DID look like superbowl contenders.

ever since beating the Cheats they look like a team same as my Rams and Montrovants niners,that they dont belong in the NFL.

again detroit or atlanta WONT be teams that where their receivers cant even catch an easy pass and drop them at the most critical times of the games nor have a coach that makes idiot decisions after decision in the game same as carrols call in the superbowl.

I had to laugh my ass off when Al Michales said in that game against the Rams he knew Wilson would bounce back after having such a bad performance agianst green bay. Like that was REALLY impressive beating a Rams team that was on the field all night long cause the offense had so many three and outs.

NEXT thing I will be hearing from you is that the Seahawks had a STATEMENT game against the Rams last week knowing the logic of you Seahawk fans.


I STILL laugh today about that hysterical comment you and your fellow seahawk fan the child antiquity made that the Seahawks even though they were EXPECTED to win at home against the Falcons earlier in the season by a much larger score,that when the scored turned out to be a close game,you guys pulled this theory out of your asses that it was a STAEMENT game.


comedy gold from you seahawk fans as always,your logic kills me.

Even Montrovant agreed with me you guys logic was absurd back then on that.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy[/QU
> 
> I hate to admit this but for the first time in this miserable trolls existance in his life,.antiquitys  bedlover USMB';s resident troll, brings something up that you ignored since it is pesky fact that hurts your feelings lol. Then again I forget all seahawk fans seem to have alzheimers diseace so i would not expect you to remember this post of the resident troll recently.
> 
> yeah YOU of all people being a seahawk fan SHOULD remember how these games are just as phony and as rigged as pro wresting after how the NFL rigged this game for your seashits to lose against the Steelers who i have heard you rightly so,complain about over the years.
> 
> I guess you forgot how Holmgren came out and spoke the truth saying back then-"I did not realise that we would not only have to compete with the players but the officials as well?"
> 
> SOMEHOW you seemed to forget how THAT SUPERBOWL was rigged? which is no surprise since it would prove you are a hypocrite ignoring how the NFL rigged that game for the Steelers same as how with the help of pete the cheat,they rigged the superbowl for your seahawks to lose to the cheats..
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt they dont believe in free speech.when Homlgren came out and told the truth how the NFL rigged the game basically,they fined him heavily,thats why they have those rules in the NFL not to criticize these criminal officials,cant have people telling the truth how the NFL is a cartel and rigs games and has criminal coachs like carrol and belicheat.uh uh.
> 
> fuck you NFL.you will never get a dime of MY money.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron doesn't have a clue that I was mocking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has no clue, period. The guy is an absolute nut.
Click to expand...


He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy[/QU
> 
> I hate to admit this but for the first time in this miserable trolls existance in his life,.antiquitys  bedlover USMB';s resident troll, brings something up that you ignored since it is pesky fact that hurts your feelings lol. Then again I forget all seahawk fans seem to have alzheimers diseace so i would not expect you to remember this post of the resident troll recently.
> 
> yeah YOU of all people being a seahawk fan SHOULD remember how these games are just as phony and as rigged as pro wresting after how the NFL rigged this game for your seashits to lose against the Steelers who i have heard you rightly so,complain about over the years.
> 
> I guess you forgot how Holmgren came out and spoke the truth saying back then-"I did not realise that we would not only have to compete with the players but the officials as well?"
> 
> SOMEHOW you seemed to forget how THAT SUPERBOWL was rigged? which is no surprise since it would prove you are a hypocrite ignoring how the NFL rigged that game for the Steelers same as how with the help of pete the cheat,they rigged the superbowl for your seahawks to lose to the cheats..
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt they dont believe in free speech.when Homlgren came out and told the truth how the NFL rigged the game basically,they fined him heavily,thats why they have those rules in the NFL not to criticize these criminal officials,cant have people telling the truth how the NFL is a cartel and rigs games and has criminal coachs like carrol and belicheat.uh uh.
> 
> fuck you NFL.you will never get a dime of MY money.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron doesn't have a clue that I was mocking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has no clue, period. The guy is an absolute nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
Click to expand...


like clockwork,the butthurt hypocrite troll that has his head up his lovers ass rightwinger.shows what a major hypocrite he is.

the whining crybaby troll as always shows what a MAJOR hypocrite he is.FIRST he goes and whines about a poster that came on here bringing politics into the sports section talking about Trump yet SOMEHOW incredibly it is okay for HIM to talk politics by talking about the murderer Hitlery recenty,NOW this stupid fuck is bringing politics into it AGAIN about government. cause he cant get over an ass beating on that one from me as well.

wow the biggest hypocrite to ever grace these boards in the sports section.



I love how you have one set of rules for other posters that apply to OTHERS   yet they dont apply to YOU kiddie hypocrite.
oh and love your latest game of dodgeball on how your point on hillery was dead on of a poster whining and moaning about it but you were 1000 degrees off that it was me,you play dodgeball on that as well since it exposes  your lover rightwinger who you worship.

when I bring THAT point up,you do the same thing you do  with the two year old Rams question youu are too much of a coward to answer,this- since my point proves you wrong and you would KILL yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong on anything as well as well as make up LIES about me i disproved which you ALSO like clockwork.did this-as well when they were PROVEN to be LIES you made up about me.


----------



## Dale Smith

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy[/QU
> 
> I hate to admit this but for the first time in this miserable trolls existance in his life,.antiquitys  bedlover USMB';s resident troll, brings something up that you ignored since it is pesky fact that hurts your feelings lol. Then again I forget all seahawk fans seem to have alzheimers diseace so i would not expect you to remember this post of the resident troll recently.
> 
> yeah YOU of all people being a seahawk fan SHOULD remember how these games are just as phony and as rigged as pro wresting after how the NFL rigged this game for your seashits to lose against the Steelers who i have heard you rightly so,complain about over the years.
> 
> I guess you forgot how Holmgren came out and spoke the truth saying back then-"I did not realise that we would not only have to compete with the players but the officials as well?"
> 
> SOMEHOW you seemed to forget how THAT SUPERBOWL was rigged? which is no surprise since it would prove you are a hypocrite ignoring how the NFL rigged that game for the Steelers same as how with the help of pete the cheat,they rigged the superbowl for your seahawks to lose to the cheats..
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt they dont believe in free speech.when Homlgren came out and told the truth how the NFL rigged the game basically,they fined him heavily,thats why they have those rules in the NFL not to criticize these criminal officials,cant have people telling the truth how the NFL is a cartel and rigs games and has criminal coachs like carrol and belicheat.uh uh.
> 
> fuck you NFL.you will never get a dime of MY money.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron doesn't have a clue that I was mocking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has no clue, period. The guy is an absolute nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
Click to expand...



"make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....

(snicker)


----------



## Montrovant

Dale Smith said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy[/QU
> 
> I hate to admit this but for the first time in this miserable trolls existance in his life,.antiquitys  bedlover USMB';s resident troll, brings something up that you ignored since it is pesky fact that hurts your feelings lol. Then again I forget all seahawk fans seem to have alzheimers diseace so i would not expect you to remember this post of the resident troll recently.
> 
> yeah YOU of all people being a seahawk fan SHOULD remember how these games are just as phony and as rigged as pro wresting after how the NFL rigged this game for your seashits to lose against the Steelers who i have heard you rightly so,complain about over the years.
> 
> I guess you forgot how Holmgren came out and spoke the truth saying back then-"I did not realise that we would not only have to compete with the players but the officials as well?"
> 
> SOMEHOW you seemed to forget how THAT SUPERBOWL was rigged? which is no surprise since it would prove you are a hypocrite ignoring how the NFL rigged that game for the Steelers same as how with the help of pete the cheat,they rigged the superbowl for your seahawks to lose to the cheats..
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt they dont believe in free speech.when Homlgren came out and told the truth how the NFL rigged the game basically,they fined him heavily,thats why they have those rules in the NFL not to criticize these criminal officials,cant have people telling the truth how the NFL is a cartel and rigs games and has criminal coachs like carrol and belicheat.uh uh.
> 
> fuck you NFL.you will never get a dime of MY money.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron doesn't have a clue that I was mocking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has no clue, period. The guy is an absolute nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
> BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


You don't seem to know the meaning of the word infinitely.


----------



## Dale Smith

Montrovant said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone who roots for Seattle would know that. Didn't you watch that Superbowl between Pittsburgh and Seattle?  All those calls were part of a government conspiracy[/QU
> 
> I hate to admit this but for the first time in this miserable trolls existance in his life,.antiquitys  bedlover USMB';s resident troll, brings something up that you ignored since it is pesky fact that hurts your feelings lol. Then again I forget all seahawk fans seem to have alzheimers diseace so i would not expect you to remember this post of the resident troll recently.
> 
> yeah YOU of all people being a seahawk fan SHOULD remember how these games are just as phony and as rigged as pro wresting after how the NFL rigged this game for your seashits to lose against the Steelers who i have heard you rightly so,complain about over the years.
> 
> I guess you forgot how Holmgren came out and spoke the truth saying back then-"I did not realise that we would not only have to compete with the players but the officials as well?"
> 
> SOMEHOW you seemed to forget how THAT SUPERBOWL was rigged? which is no surprise since it would prove you are a hypocrite ignoring how the NFL rigged that game for the Steelers same as how with the help of pete the cheat,they rigged the superbowl for your seahawks to lose to the cheats..
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt they dont believe in free speech.when Homlgren came out and told the truth how the NFL rigged the game basically,they fined him heavily,thats why they have those rules in the NFL not to criticize these criminal officials,cant have people telling the truth how the NFL is a cartel and rigs games and has criminal coachs like carrol and belicheat.uh uh.
> 
> fuck you NFL.you will never get a dime of MY money.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron doesn't have a clue that I was mocking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has no clue, period. The guy is an absolute nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
> BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to know the meaning of the word infinitely.
Click to expand...



Wanna bet on that one?????


----------



## Montrovant

Dale Smith said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron doesn't have a clue that I was mocking him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has no clue, period. The guy is an absolute nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
> BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to know the meaning of the word infinitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet on that one?????
Click to expand...


----------



## antiquity

Dale Smith said:


> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.




"make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....

(snicker)[/QUOTE]

After the latest dismal and pitiful performance by the Rams in getting whipped by the 49ers I am wonder why anyone is a Rams fan.

As far as being a truther please refer to my tag line. I am sure you know a lot of BS.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
> BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


After the latest dismal and pitiful performance by the Rams in getting whipped by the 49ers I am wonder why anyone is a Rams fan.

As far as being a truther please refer to my tag line. I am sure you know a lot of BS.[/QUOTE]

Be fair, the Rams didn't get whipped, the Niners barely squeaked by in a comeback win on a 2 point conversion at the end of the game.  Still bad for the Rams, though, having been swept by one of the worst teams in the league this year.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
> BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the latest dismal and pitiful performance by the Rams in getting whipped by the 49ers I am wonder why anyone is a Rams fan.
> 
> As far as being a truther please refer to my tag line. I am sure you know a lot of BS.
Click to expand...


Be fair, the Rams didn't get whipped, the Niners barely squeaked by in a comeback win on a 2 point conversion at the end of the game.  Still bad for the Rams, though, having been swept by one of the worst teams in the league this year.  [/QUOTE]
After a 3-1 start Lambs have gone 1-10 and have lost their last six in a row.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
> BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the latest dismal and pitiful performance by the Rams in getting whipped by the 49ers I am wonder why anyone is a Rams fan.
> 
> As far as being a truther please refer to my tag line. I am sure you know a lot of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be fair, the Rams didn't get whipped, the Niners barely squeaked by in a comeback win on a 2 point conversion at the end of the game.  Still bad for the Rams, though, having been swept by one of the worst teams in the league this year.
Click to expand...

After a 3-1 start Lambs have gone 1-10 and have lost their last six in a row.[/QUOTE]

Id rather play Seattle in Seattle than play the giants at home! There, I said it.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> &#8220;We have a team that you&#8217;re going to be proud of.  They have set the expectations: anything short of a Super Bowl is a failure.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike Shanahan
> 
> Rest of the NFL... you're hereby on notice.
> 
> Mike Shanahan: Super Bowl Or Bust For Redskins
Click to expand...

Instead you blew it and the lions got your wildcard spot


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
> BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the latest dismal and pitiful performance by the Rams in getting whipped by the 49ers I am wonder why anyone is a Rams fan.
> 
> As far as being a truther please refer to my tag line. I am sure you know a lot of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be fair, the Rams didn't get whipped, the Niners barely squeaked by in a comeback win on a 2 point conversion at the end of the game.  Still bad for the Rams, though, having been swept by one of the worst teams in the league this year.
Click to expand...

After a 3-1 start Lambs have gone 1-10 and have lost their last six in a row.[/QUOTE]
The Rams quit and mailed in the end of the season


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a nut case...he is a 911 conspiracy nut case and to make it worst a Rams fan. I think when he said he wasn't about to spend a dime on a NFL football game he is actually going to the games disguised as an empty seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "make it worst"???? And you attempt to insult the intelligence of others??? STFU, punkinpuss....
> BTW, I am a "truther".......want to debate me? Bring something other than lamestream media pieces because I will chew you up and then spit you out with minimal effort. I know more than you...infinitely more. Your frail cyber shoulder would falter under the weight of what I know and bear daily.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the latest dismal and pitiful performance by the Rams in getting whipped by the 49ers I am wonder why anyone is a Rams fan.
> 
> As far as being a truther please refer to my tag line. I am sure you know a lot of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be fair, the Rams didn't get whipped, the Niners barely squeaked by in a comeback win on a 2 point conversion at the end of the game.  Still bad for the Rams, though, having been swept by one of the worst teams in the league this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After a 3-1 start Lambs have gone 1-10 and have lost their last six in a row.
Click to expand...


Id rather play Seattle in Seattle than play the giants at home! There, I said it.[/QUOTE]

My less than informed position is that Seattle has been less impressive this year than previous years, through a combination of injuries and horrible offensive line play.  I am not shocked you'd prefer playing the Seahawks to the Giants, although I think the Giants have inconsistency problems of their own.


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;We have a team that you&#8217;re going to be proud of.  They have set the expectations: anything short of a Super Bowl is a failure.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike Shanahan
> 
> Rest of the NFL... you're hereby on notice.
> 
> Mike Shanahan: Super Bowl Or Bust For Redskins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead you blew it and the lions got your wildcard spot
Click to expand...

How dare you remind me of that post


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I got Russell Wilson as my fantasy back-up QB. Unfortunately, Kaefernick was already taken.


Take a knee kappernick?


----------



## Papageorgio

I would not have been surprised if Seattle had lost this last weekend against the 49ers. I don't think I have thought that in quite awhile. Maybe Seattle has been saving up for the playoffs, or not.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> I would not have been surprised if Seattle had lost this last weekend against the 49ers. I don't think I have thought that in quite awhile. Maybe Seattle has been saving up for the playoffs, or not.


I hope they aren't 100% and we win. Detroit hasn't won a playoff game in decades.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have been surprised if Seattle had lost this last weekend against the 49ers. I don't think I have thought that in quite awhile. Maybe Seattle has been saving up for the playoffs, or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they aren't 100% and we win. Detroit hasn't won a playoff game in decades.
Click to expand...


You should predict the Lions the winner this weekend as an upset special. Then if they do upset Seattle, you can change your name to Detroit Lions Fan and go on for the next 10 years about how you made the correct prediction and that nobody saw it coming and everyone lied and now they won't admit to it. That would be pretty cool!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Russell Wilson as my fantasy back-up QB. Unfortunately, Kaefernick was already taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a knee kappernick?
Click to expand...


Not me that said that. I don't do fantasy football.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, The playoffs are falling in Seattle's lap as I see it.  AZ and Santa Clara then a week off.  Then who?  NY?  Detroit? Atlanta? At home then a trip to Dallas. Not really that daunting of a schedule to make it to the super bowl.  We already spanked NE in THEIR stadium so bring it ON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's running game is non-existent and Wilson hasn't had what one would call a stellar season but then again he hasn't had much to work with. He has Baldwin and Graham but that's it. Their defense is what has carried them. They should win their last two games and get a first round bye but if they have to play the Packers or the Lions in the first round, it's not a given that they win. Th Cowboys are not that good IMHO even though that is my team. They have an awesome star-studded offensive line and a great running back but Dak Prescott still has some seasoning to go and teams are catching up to his rookie tendencies...he is the "Duke Of Dink and Dunk" and rarely goes deep. Dez has been under utilized. The Cowboys defense is mediocre at best and has played above their heads but if left on the field for too long, they are exposed for the weak defensive line play that they have with little to no pass rush..... unless they blitz which leaves underachieving corners like Carr in "one on one" situations and he rarely fares well. I believe that the NFC rep will be the weakest Super Bowl team in a long time. If I was a betting man, I woulkd say that the Patriots will once again take the championship......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your post I have to agree with even when I don't follow Dallas that closely. I did see a lot of problems at the quarterback position later in the season when other teams were figuring Prescott out...seem like when he pressured and has to move out of the pocket he is just not that effective. That leaves the defense to concentrate on Elliott like the Giants did.
> 
> About Seattle running game....Rawls has been hurt most of the season and is just now rounding back into shape, he will be okay going forward. Baldwin and Graham is not the only weapon Wilson has..don't forget Lockett and/or Willson. Seattle main weakness continues to be both their offensive line and poor play calling by the offensive coordinator.
> Another point is that after the bye Seattle will be playing in Seattle where they are undefeated this year.
Click to expand...


Jimmy Graham, Luke Willson, Kearse and Collins also add impact on Offense.  The loss of Lockett and Thomas was huge and might be too much to overcome though.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Russell Wilson as my fantasy back-up QB. Unfortunately, Kaefernick was already taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a knee kappernick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me that said that. I don't do fantasy football.
Click to expand...


FB is an obvious clue that you have absolutely no life.


----------



## antiquity

Seattle hasn't been a real contender this season and it would not surprise me if they bowed out of the playoffs early on. But don't overlook the Seahawks in years to come...with a few adjustment in their offensive line they could/will be back. After all the average age of Seattle players is 26. Seattle needs to fire Bevel and hire someone who can call plays that work instead of two clouds of dust and a long pass.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Seattle hasn't been a real contender this season and it would not surprise me if they bowed out of the playoffs early on. But don't overlook the Seahawks in years to come...with a few adjustment in their offensive line they could/will be back. After all the average age of Seattle players is 26. Seattle needs to fire Bevel and hire someone who can call plays that work instead of two clouds of dust and a long pass.



The real culprit has been the GM Schneider.  He and Carroll made the decision to save money on the O-line which allowed them to develop the Defense and pay them when their contracts came up.  Also the bill to keep Wilson on the team has put pressure on the Hawks to cut corners.


----------



## antiquity

I don't entirely agree with you on the GM being the problem. After all it was Schneider who help draft the current crop of talent that the Seahawks have. The problem was all the defensive players and Wilson contracts come due at the same time, leaving little money left over for the offensive line. The salary cap will increase this year and just maybe the Seahawks can spend some money on free agency offensive line players in the off season. I am not willing to give up on what we have, just improving.

But like I said before Bevel has to go. His play calling has hurt the team all season. For instance the play where Lockett got the broken leg.....first and goal on the one yard line....what are the calls...two rushing plays for no yards and a pass out of the end zone and Wilson getting sacked on fourth down. That to me says it all... that and the 5 sacks.


----------



## antiquity

Well Seattle rose from the pits of despair and won going away...Can they do it again in Atlanta....himmm


----------

